# Interview the 30+ member below you!



## anonymid

Like the general interview thread, but just for folks in this section. Answer the question asked by the person above you, then leave a new question.

I'll start:

Do you still own any toys from your childhood?


----------



## popeet

Yes! My 2XL. Can't find the 8-track tapes tho. All I can find is a Parliament 8-track. Suppose that's more fun than factoids.

Do you have any food aversions?


----------



## TheVoid

No.

Can you ask interesting questions like 'what is your weirdest sexual fantasy'?


----------



## Raining Ivy

Void, go ahead and answer that question and keep it rolling 



TheVoid said:


> what is your weirdest sexual fantasy?


----------



## typemismatch

TheVoid said:


> No.
> 
> Can you ask interesting questions like 'what is your weirdest sexual fantasy'?


I'm really into black albino siamese twins right now, phfwaoor.

What is better... Concorde or mitten gloves.


----------



## popeet

wth are concorde gloves?

mittens. i don't like having my fingers separated in sausage casings. that's divide and conquer!

which is worse, the prison cafeteria or the prison shower?


----------



## Owl-99

Prison shower, especially if you drop the soap.

Are you a cynical kill joy or a rose tinted optimist?


----------



## Buerhle

Kill joy more my side 

Like yr job?


----------



## popeet

Keep the seat down please thankyou. And the lid too. Open lid while flushing = microdroplets of feces and urine for a couple feet around or more.

Do you just let 'er rip in someone else's bathroom? Or do you attempt camouflaging/muffling? How far do you go to conceal evidence of your natural functions? And why/why not?


----------



## TheVoid

typemismatch said:


> I'm really into black albino siamese twins right now, phfwaoor.


Technically, you didn't answer my question, which would have been a yes or no. Lol! Play by the rule of the thread folks.


----------



## TheVoid

Poopet, the answer is NO if I understand what you are asking.

Are you a virgin?


----------



## Raining Ivy

--No.
--Where is the most unusual place you've ever had sex?


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I rather not say. Boo, I know. 

What is your favorite thing about summer?


----------



## TheVoid

Guys playing beach volleyball. 

Have you ever, at least once in your life, felt sexually attracted to someone of the same sex?


----------



## TheVoid

cypher said:


> I see you have a one tracked mind


Lol, I was expecting that.

Book: Crime and Punishment

Have you ever attempted suicide? I mean attempted; not considered.


----------



## Marc999

No, just considered the 'what if I were gone' scenario. 

Have you ever had a 3-some?


----------



## Haunty

No, all I've ever had were 1-somes.

What was the worst illness you ever had like?


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Tonsillitis. I wanted to die. It was super painful to swallow, and drinking a lot of fluids is what helps. The second and third time it happened it wasn't as bad. 

What Disney character is your favorite?


----------



## DaveCan

Paul Rogers, Kenny Wayne Shepard, and Lynyrd Skynyrd at the Vancouver PNE circa 1998.. Yep long time since I've been to one... Edit: Oops also a smaller concert in 2006, The Wailin Jenny's and Outlaw Social..

What makes you happy?


----------



## pierceson07

Being appreciated.
Whats your best attributes?


----------



## michijo

"Read Only", "Hidden", "System", and "Archive" are the 'file' attributes I have. Then there is 'encrypted', 'indexed', and 'compressed'. 

Without a body, how could there be misfortune?


----------



## Marc999

There couldn't.

What has roots as nobody sees,
Is taller than trees
Up, up it goes,
And yet never grows?

-Source: The Hobbit, J.R.R. Tolkein
-No Googling allowed! or Bing, or whatever haha!


----------



## ToucanSam

gaaa, I feel like Gollum. Mountains??

McRib or bacon double cheesburger?


----------



## Raining Ivy

Bacon double cheeseburger.
If you could be any creature on earth besides human, what would you choose to be?


----------



## TheVoid

An elf. I have always wanted to be an elf prince. 

Name one thing you hate about where you live.


----------



## harrison

TheVoid said:


> An elf. I have always wanted to be an elf prince.
> 
> Name one thing you hate about where you live.


It's boring!!

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## DaveCan

No.

If you could go away for a one week all expenses paid vacation, where would you want to go?


----------



## popeet

SPACE (all expenses paid, right??) probably saw that coming...

second choice: the most expensive place on earth possible! 

i'll keep the inexpensive, close (Cuba, Haiti, Spain, Morocco, Balkans) and less extravagant vacays -- (Silk Road, Palestine, Cameroon, Guinea, Senegal, Transsiberian RR, Venezuela, Brazil, Shaanxi, China, Mongolia, Vietnam, Indonesia) -- for when i have to pay for them myself.

If you could make yourself invisible and you could fly... where would you go and what would you witness?


----------



## DaveCan

Probably a very secure place like the inner realm and secret workings of what is really happening at a place like Area 51 or other such places.. 

What are three of your most desired personal goals to achieve if you could do them? Nothing is too small or big, they're your goals and have value no matter what they are?


----------



## harrison

1. I'd like to live medication free - I hate them.
2. I'd like to be skinny, fit and brown again.
3. I'd like to live with Popeet in her ashram/commune or if her husband doesn't like that I'd like to live in Bali. ( again ) 

Do you believe in parallel universes?


----------



## MissBlu

Hi! I am new and still trying to find my barings. I hope you dont mind if I just jump in? 

There better be parallel universes! I'd love to think that somewhere there is a *me* (or more than one) that got everything I didn't. :b

If all the world is a stage, where does the audience sit?


----------



## MissBlu

Is THAT what I am feeling all the time?! And I thought it was because I am so cute?? ;o)
Thanks - The avatar is Holly GoLightly from Breakfast at Tiffanys. The book is far different from the movie btw, I love both in a different way.

A: I have worn loose slacks, does that count? 

Q: Is there really no sound in the woods if a tree falls and nobody hears it?


----------



## harrison

Only if there's a tape recorder recording it.
( Is it me or did the questions just start getting harder? ) 

Would you prefer a beach or the country for a holiday?


----------



## leonardess

neither - city.

Simpsons or Family Guy?


----------



## Daveyboy

I'll take family guy....


Davey or Goliath?


----------



## leonardess

I have to choose?... I can't work under this pressure!

top sheets - thoughts?


----------



## Daveyboy

lol..

Yes bottom sheet, top sheet, thermal blanket, and quilt.. ( 4 pillows)
You need it all


New York or LA?


----------



## leonardess

I am so not down with that. 

New York. I've never been. 

Dinner. Thoughts?


----------



## frank81

Maybe some Thai cuisine.

Do you daydream at night?


----------



## DaveCan

Yes I do.. Night is a part of a day, there's just less light to it..

Favorite three colors?


----------



## TheVoid

Orange, red and <depends on the mood color>

What do you like most about someone you are attracted to?


----------



## DaveCan

There's only one particular person in my day to day life that I sort of know that I'm really attracted too, she's beautiful, but it's her heart and way about her that I find very attractive.. Nothing will happen with us though, but that's my answer 


If you were granted one wish that could only be used to benefit the world as a whole, what would your wish be?


----------



## MissBlu

I'd wish for more wishes so that I could fix some major issues that this blue orb has. 


Beauty or brains?


----------



## popeet

Brenz. I've been teased in the past for not liking prettier boys but all I care about is how well we get along and how rich our exchanges are and if we bring out the best in one another. Also I don't want to think for two people, that's my nightmare. BUT I do think a partner's taste/style is important (to me) I gotta like my partner's taste/style.

What's the fanciest and or most delicious thing you know how to cook? What wine would you pair it with?

And

What's the scariest thing you've ever done?

And

If you had a time machine .....


----------



## popeet

don36 said:


> 3. I'd like to live with Popeet in her ashram/commune


----------



## TheVoid

popeet said:


> What's the fanciest and or most delicious thing you know how to cook? What wine would you pair it with?
> 
> And
> 
> What's the scariest thing you've ever done?
> 
> And
> 
> If you had a time machine .....


Ok, wow isn't it supposed to be 1 question each?

1. I don't cook
2. Operation
3. I would fast forward to my next birth

What are people so fond of dogs? (I don't get it)


----------



## popeet

Do you mean you played the game Operation? Or you underwent an operation? Or you performed and operation?? 

Yea 1 question each but I'm gonna ask the cooking Q again because I want a tasty food porn answer.


----------



## TheVoid

popeet said:


> Do you mean you played the game Operation? Or you underwent an operation? Or you performed and operation??


The second although I wish I was qualified enough for the 3rd 

So the question on board is:

What's the fanciest and or most delicious thing you know how to cook? What wine would you pair it with?


----------



## popeet

Food pron pls.


----------



## harrison

popeet said:


>


----------



## TheVoid

Lol


----------



## DaveCan

TheVoid said:


> Lol


I guess the food question was answered so I will comment on this quote as a question lol..

Yes I enjoy lol and smiling/laughing, makes a person feel good 

What do you really like about where you live?


----------



## TheVoid

The beach

Who do you love the most? Your mum or your dad?


----------



## Marc999

TheVoid said:


> The beach
> 
> Who do you love the most? Your mum or your dad?


Both equally well.

Can I come to your beach?


----------



## Hush7

If I had a private beach I'd invite all of you over. You can still come to the public beaches.

What was the last lie you told?


----------



## harrison

That I could cook that nice dish I posted a photo of, of course! :roll
( I could buy it though. )

If you were to start a business what would it be.


----------



## ADavis623

Some sort of food business cafe/deli/bistro something of the like. 

What is under your bed right now


----------



## Daveyboy

Lol..
I have 2 Boogie boards and a suitcase...

Where you watching tv when you fell asleep last night? What where you watching?


----------



## MissBlu

A: I used to play the drums.


Q: What's the first thing you'd buy if you'd win the lottery?


----------



## harrison

A house.

What sort of car do you drive?


----------



## leonardess

a totally paid for 2006 VW passat. it's the only thing I own outright. 

what comfort food do you have in your fridge right now?


----------



## Owl-99

creamy honey yoghurt and coffee milk 

Can you touch your toes ?


----------



## syoung

Not anymore.

Are you unhappy with your body?


----------



## N2Trouble

Hi all, looks like a fun game you got doing here! Hope you don't mind if I chime in a bit.........


Am I happy with my body? NO, I am overweight and have arthritis really bad.


If you had the means and the money to travel to anywhere in the world, where would that be?


----------



## TheVoid

I told my mum to take her meds. 

What mythological creature do you like the most and why?


----------



## DaveCan

Bonnacon! And the reason is because it's self defense mechanism it to launch magical burning acidic dung at it's aggressors.. I think that is totally awesome!, and a very effective self defense technique imo lol  

If you could freeze yourself at any age from the time you've already lived, what age would that be and why?


----------



## TheVoid

Funny you ask because just today on my way from work I was thinking how miserable my life has been and how I have never had at least one specific time when I was happy. So I have to say there has been none. 

Do you believe in rebirth? If so, how would you think your next life would be?


----------



## DaveCan

I'm sorry to hear that and can relate to some extent.. I wish there was people from here that lived in my area, would be cool to connect in real life and support each other and have understanding friends etc..

Nope do not believe in rebirth myself..


What will you have for supper tonight?


----------



## syoung

Grilled Cheese Sandwich and a tall glass of ice water. Comfort food and a simple refreshing drink!

Have you had an out of body experience?


----------



## jackbruns28

syoung said:


> Grilled Cheese Sandwich and a tall glass of ice water. Comfort food and a simple refreshing drink!
> 
> Have you had an out of body experience?


Last time I was stoned and drunk. My mind was whipping along like a roller coaster.

What is the best pickup line you have ever heard................anywhere????


----------



## losteternal

" Its late, you'll do." That still makes me laugh
What are your pets called ?


----------



## syoung

Um... My pets are all passed on. But I call my bamboo plant Gordon and my ivy plant. Rhonda.

Do you have plants to care for in your home?


----------



## Daveyboy

No religion...Although when I was 5-6 I was an Alter boy (Catholic)...


Do you fire up your BBQ grill often?


----------



## DaveCan

Nope I haven't got one. That reminds me, I should get one soon 

Beautiful sunset on a quiet beach, or the view from a mountaintop?


----------



## Daveyboy

Guess I'm lucky enough to live close by both...
But I think I would pick the Mountains..as long as it wasn't mosquito season..HATE them!

Have you ever used the Chat feature on the bottom of your screen? If so how was it?


----------



## Owl-99

Yes I have used it a number of times, and for the most time it works fine.

Have you thought about revealing your true identity ?


----------



## harrison

I already have - it doesn't worry me.

Do you use a laptop or a PC?


----------



## coffeeandflowers

iMac  

What did you dream about last night?


----------



## farfegnugen

I usually don't remember my crazy dreams. Something about reading outside during a tornado and having to climb onto the roof to get something else down.


Can you do something that most people can't do?


----------



## popeet

My answer here was corny.

Are you sensitive to corniness? What's corny for you? Pics pls.


----------



## TheVoid

Seeing my mother have a happy time before existing her life. Guess my depression is really bad these day because I don't think I have anything to live for.

If you are given the chance to die a painless death tomorrow without leaving any sadness to your loved ones, will you take it? If not why?


----------



## syoung

TheVoid, I like reading your posts. You should blog more or write more. You seem to have an old soul.

No. Because I want to experience more out of life and I think I can by working through my issues.

Would you rather have wings or the ability to breathe underwater?


----------



## popeet

breathe underwater. because then 3/4 of the earth would then be accessible. though i'd have to be able to withstand high pressure and swim properly. 

wings would normally be something i'd want, but i'm ok with airplanes/gliders/etc.

have you ever been in an emergency situation? what?


----------



## syoung

With my anxiety, seems like everything is an emergency... But... Was driving home and witnessed a car crash into a utility pole. The driver was drunk and passed out. Ran over to assist and was dialing 911 emergency at the same time. She was ok but drunk.

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## DarrellLicht

A few. Most recent happened at work over a week ago when a worm-gear bearing housing on a gangway (a passenger ladder onboard a ship) winch [email protected] out when the ladder was all the way in it's stowage position causing the ladder to crash all the way back down on the pier causing all sorts of damage. Luckily nobody was in it's path... They woulda been ended. Myself and the pit crew managed to rebuild the ladder winch so we could bring the ladder back up and get back on schedule. 

My job tends to be 90% boring, 10% holy ****. I made it rain blue sparks in the galley, dealt with diesel fuel lines springing a leak, pressurized sanitary piping spring leaks in crew quarters, clogged sewage lines causing commodes to back up in a row of a dozen rooms (yes, poo everywhere), I've been dowsed with 400 volts DC (you read right, DC current.).

I almost got T-boned by a bus, Jumped off a dry-dock nearly drowning myself, nearly sliced off my left thumb, saved a kid from being swept into a stream off a waterfall..

If you had a theme song, What would it be?


----------



## DaveCan

@ TheVoid I don't know you well obviously, but you seem an intelligent person with good qualities and perspectives that the world needs more of, not less.. Depression can really suck, I know this as well from personal battles, exercise and nutrition can help, it's a battle you need to win always 

The Northern Exposure theme song fits me well, and so here's it is:






Do you volunteer or do you want to at some point?, and if so doing what?


----------



## popeet

I used to volunteer/help out. I'd prefer to do all things for free. I shall again in the near future. Ideally, I'd love to give free nutritional analyses/consultations to low income members of my community. But I don't have the education I'd need for that, yet.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Where's the follow up interview question?


----------



## popeet

cavemanslaststand said:


> ^ Where's the follow up interview question?


The thread is over. I answered the question everyone wanted the answer to, about ME, and there is no need to ask anyone else anything.


----------



## popeet

Have you ever had a moment where your life flashed before your eyes?

(or in the case of moroff: _how many times_ has your life flashed before your eyes?? cuz daammnnn!)


----------



## Daveyboy

popeet said:


> The thread is over. I answered the question everyone wanted the answer to, about ME, and there is no need to ask anyone else anything.


lol...That was funny...

Do you think this thread should be over or do you want it to continue?


----------



## popeet

Nooo! I love this thread! Please don't end it. I was making fun of my extreme egotism!! There are so many better people here with better answers than me!

Have you ever been obsessed with someone romantically?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I heard that term being thrown around a lot. I can't say I suddenly seen my childhood play back in my mind at any point.

And I haven't been romantically obsessed in years. It was with one girl I hung out with a couple times, I got so psyched over the prospect that it caused me to play every card the wrong way.

What's the dumbest thing your parental guardian said to you?


----------



## popeet

"Don't be a burden on your boyfriend. You're going to run him away." 
"You'd better do what you can to KEEP that man!"
"You're going outside without lipstick?"
"You need a nose job/breast lift/wear a better bra."
(sorry mom.... all lame)

I want to repeat the above question, good question.

_What's the dumbest thing your parental guardian said to you? _


----------



## syoung

My parents said lots of dumb things. But I don't remember anything outstandingly dumb. 

Let's turn it around. 

What is the most memorable positive thing anyone ever said to you?


----------



## DaveCan

I really love you and etc... (it goes on a bit more but I will keep it off here) Also my daughter once declared "Dad!, one thing I love about you is when you say that you're going to do something, you always do it!" That made me feel 1000 feet tall inside and I'll always remember it 


Day shift or night shift? Which one would you rather do?


----------



## popeet

Night. Quiet, less traffic. Daytime, I get to sleep outdoors.

What are your three most cherished values?


----------



## syoung

Integrity, fairness, and hard working. 

What do you regret most in your life?


----------



## popeet

Looking up to/idolizing/listening to the _wrong_ people as a youth. 
Getting derailed/not believing in myself/not getting proper mental health care in college (= not learning a solid trade when I had the chance.)
Not sticking with learning Ruby on Rails (listening to naysayers!)
Letting my terminally ill dad take Cymbalta. Not being more assertive about his care.

Favorite kind of cake?


----------



## millenniumman75

German chocolate.

Is there a place where you can go to just get away - even though it is around other people?


----------



## syoung

I would surmise that I could just go to a random cafe or restaurant, be surrounded by people yet be anonymous and "away". 

And turn off my cell phone.

Would you want to experience and survive a plane crash?


----------



## farfegnugen

I get lost in my thoughts all the time, though I do have physical places to go to.

edited for tardiness: I like to jump out of planes, but can't say I'd want the lack of control and randomness of a crash

How many pair of shoes do you own?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Three pairs of boots, three pairs of shoes. I'm tempted to pull the trigger on some 'gasolina's'... so I'm about as bad as a female with footwear... boots particularly..

Which elder of your family are you most like?.. I feel like answering this one, and that would be my grandfather.. We look, talk, act pretty similar.


----------



## DaveCan

Been on my own since a teen so not sure?? Maybe an uncle, dunno?


Have you ever been out of your country?, and if so where have you been?


----------



## syoung

Yes. Asia, Europe, Southeast Asia, Mexico, Canada. Highly anxious on every trip but came back home feeling great each time.

If you had one city anywhere in the world to live in for the rest of your life. Which city would that be?


----------



## leonardess

paris. I swear to god I felt like I was home. If there is such a thing as other lives, I'm sure I was a madam of a Paris brothel. or a french fishmonger. 


If you had to choose between saving a priceless artwork or a kitten from a burning house, which would you save?

(yes, this is an easy one)


----------



## DaveCan

Not much other than picking up a few gallons of paint, returning a shirt at Old Navy, fine tuning my resume, and mowing the lawn if it doesn't rain today?

What did you eat for breakfast?


----------



## cj66

Nothing yet.










Thoughts?


----------



## harrison

I definitely wouldn't agree with the last statement on there - out of all the drug experiences I had I never got the impression that I'd finally found the answer to the meaning of life. Most of the time I was just out of it - whatever amazing revelations I thought I'd had during that time always seemed pretty mundane in the cold light of day.

Now I'd much rather have some clarity.

My question is this: 

Was I the only one that would have gone for the 'priceless work of art' earlier on?
( I probably would have grabbed the kitten on the way past if it was handy though. )


----------



## Crystalline

Depends if it were one I really liked (cold as that sounds) But honestly, on the spot, I think I'd go for the kitten instinctively.

Has anyone ever disappointed you so much you think it permanently changed you or how you look at the world? Who was it?


----------



## popeet

Yes. Two of my siblings. Because I looked up to them like an little excited puppy, believed they loved me unconditionally, thought we'd have each other forever, it shattered my world once I discovered how much they don't actually like me, and how I'm not really part of my family. It shattered my view of relationships. 

Good news is that I have a far better example of love and sanity with my new little family. It's hard to value my new family as much as my family of origin because family of origin have such a heavy influence on my inner children... but it's something I *have to* do. 

How bout you, Crystalline?

Next q: Did you ever discover that something you loved, valued and or found comforting was actually not in your best interest?


----------



## Revenwyn

Yes, I could say that about my current husband. I still love him, but he's mentally ill and often emotionally abusive. He's never been physically abusive to me but the past January my own mind nearly snapped with how poorly he was doing. He had gotten verbally abusive to me as well then. 
We're very poor, we've been homeless before. This month, we don't have enough money for food and rent.
I am still debating about whether to leave or to stay. If I leave then I will have no support network because the women's shelter will only let me in if he is physically abusive, and my family does not believe in divorce for ANY reason whatsoever. 

It doesn't help that I am in love with my childhood best friend, whose parents saw our interest in each other, moved away, and told me he was dead. They told him I was dead too. We only found out the truth AFTER I was already married. I married to "move on" with my life, though I recently realized I never moved on at all. 



Next q: Has there been a time in your life where you were so influenced by what other people said that you were afraid to take charge of your own life and live for yourself?


----------



## Crystalline

It's a tie between duck embryo and crispy fried locusts.

What's the most inspirational book or speech you've ever read, that you either think about or read to make yourself feel better?


----------



## DaveCan

Hmm?? I'd probably go for the locusts for sure!

This one but it was watched rather than read:






What is one of the tools that helps you to cope with SA?


----------



## jook

Participated in a study by Drake University for SA on Skype. The focus was Acceptance and Commitment therapy which teaches you to accept the anxiety instead of resisting or judging it in order to defuse.

Who loved you the most as a child?


----------



## syoung

My grandmother on my dad's side in my perception.

In reality, it was my father.

Are your expectations of the world too high for your own good?


----------



## popeet

I think so, I think so. For one, I think I idealize others. I think most people are good people, but it doesn't mean they'll act wonderful toward me all of the time. I want to stop going out there expecting so much acceptance from everyone, and appreciate random acts of kindness.

Are you stuck on aesthetics? Clothes? Decor? Are these things important to you? If so, what's your style?


----------



## harrison

I don't really care about clothes anymore - I liked them more and took much more care about what I looked like when I was younger. Now I just wear a fair bit of black - it's Melbourne thing. You can look Ok without going to too much trouble.

Have you ever stolen anything and if so, what was it?


----------



## popeet

yes. i've stolen glances, moments and hearts. ;P oh and some girl's lip gloss in 4th grade. under peer pressure. yuck, lip gloss isn't something to steal.

what type of comedy makes you belly laugh? (e.g. observational, slapstick, exaggeration, sarcasm, irony, dadaist/non sequiturs, mimicry, anti-comedy, etc.) examples?

unacceptable answer: "the funny kind."


----------



## loumon

Edgy and boundary pushing. Louie CK, Dave Chappelle. 



What is your favorite season and why?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Summer/spring/fall... Or I guess anytime where it isn't snowy/icy outside.

who's your favorite musician and why?


----------



## DaveCan

Wow that's a tough one as I have so many. So you mean like you asked which sounds singular?? So a musician rather than a group Hmm?? 

I guess Sarah McLaughlin perhaps off the top of my head.. 

Would you move to another province, state, or country for love and a new life?


----------



## syoung

Yes, I am a closet romantic.

If you have been in a long distance relationship, what was the furthest away was that person?


----------



## leonardess

about 4000 miles. 

if you travel, do you get carsick? airsick?


----------



## syoung

Nope. But I got a little seasick on a cruise. I like all kinds of travel.
..

Prefer to travel by ship or plane?


----------



## Hush7

Plane because I get seasick. One day I would like to go somewhere by train.

If you had the opportunity to live anywhere in the world for a year, where would you live and why did you choose that particular place?


----------



## popeet

Cuba, Venezuela or Cameroon. Or New Orleans (to party, live non-materialistically, have great beaches, look just like everyone else there, and get back to my roots.)

Re: motion sickness I get it everywhere. Puke bag on the bus; the train; boats; snorkeling; Cadillacs (they're just too smooth! ). But not plane. I would like to fly myself in a plane somewhere.

Hardest habit you ever tried to break? Did you? How?


----------



## harrison

Stopping Xanax - I took them for many years, every day and my brain was so screwed by the time I started to get off them I would have unbearable headaches every day and I could hardly think straight. Stopping smoking is nothing compared to that - it's terrible. I did it in a private psych hospital - must have been about 5 or 6 times. Can't remember a lot of those admissions. I kept going back on it when I got back home after a month or so as I couldn't take the anxiety and other withdrawals any more. Finally got onto an SSRI that worked and I managed to stay away from them. Amazing how resilient the brain actually is.

Q. Do you do any exercise?


----------



## Owl-99

I have been walking for the last three days though this is because I'm on holiday and I find exploring new areas more stimulating.

Do you get sharp stabbing pains in your head ?


----------



## popeet

In my scalp. Behind my ear and on the top of my head. 

What actor would you pick to portray you in a film?


----------



## DaveCan

John Corbett could be a good me maybe lol..


Your outlook for today? A personal forecast if you will. And sure why not lol, you can include the weather too if you feel like it


----------



## IcedOver

For both today: cloudy with a chance of pain.

Have you lived in more than one state or country?


----------



## anonymid

I've lived in six different states: Connecticut, Massachusetts, Vermont, New York, Georgia, and Illinois. But never outside the U.S.

Have you ever had any friends who were significantly older or younger than you?


----------



## DaveCan

Yes I have, both older and younger..

What is one of your dreams in life that you would like to make happen one day?


----------



## syoung

Be published for things I have written. Poems, stories, ideas, blurbs.

Do you normally have a dessert after a meal, even at home?


----------



## Lyeaf

Yes I do! Sometimes even before lunch lol!  

What is your favorite place to eat at?


----------



## syoung

McDonalds! Seriously!

What food do you absolutely refuse to eat?


----------



## TheVoid

I eat just about anything really. Except maybe for the really gross raw wormy stuff that some East Asian communities are said to be eating:

http://theasianpersuasion.org/articles-about-korea/korean-food/beondaegi-how-to-eat-boiled-worms

Is there a particular time of day when your anxiety is super high and you have to really struggle to get going?


----------



## syoung

When I wake up.

Anxious over not getting enough sleep, anxious of making mistakes at work due to lack of focus due to lack of sleep. Feel like I am going to be late because I am so tired and slow. Once I get going in the morning, my levels drop.

Is there a time when your anxiety levels are very low and you are comfortable?


----------



## Crystalline

When I've had a glass of wine and/or a great dinner out at one of my favorite restaurants, or after a movie I've liked. 

Do you think your upbringing is to blame for your anxiety?


----------



## sickofshyness

I don't "blame" my anxiety on my upbringing. However, it along with other experiences in my childhood had a definite impact on developing anxiety along with what I believe is a genetic predisposition for anxiety.

Do you believe that you were genetically predisposed toward anxiety?


----------



## TheVoid

Yes. At least part of my anxiety has to be genetics. My father was struggling depression for a long time, my mum most definitely has SA and my grandma is a paranoid mess. She keeps awake at night in fear of burglars. Then there's another whole lot of mentally retarded relatives with anxiety and paranoia.

What you your best hobby?


----------



## harrison

I collect rare books.

Are you a risk taker or do you prefer to play it safe?


----------



## MissBlu

A: I am a risk taker by nature but I try to take calculated risks rather than give into impulse.

Q: What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## popeet

Laughing so hard I can't breathe, good company, food gardening, making things, eating the right foods, dancing, singing, epsom salt baths, a little cash in my pocket, aha! moments, silly adventures, hosting a gameshow, my baby girl, looking nice, the open landscape and windy days. 

Have you ever seen something you can't explain?


----------



## DarrellLicht

When I was eight, I was at a fair at this small town with a significant Gold-Rush history. They preserved much of the turn of the century boardwalk aesthetic in the town. Along with three gravesites with 'unknown' marked on the tombstones. 

My sister and I happen by this pine coffin. Which for some reason gave me creepy vibes in itself. My sister suggests me to get inside the coffin. I refused. I look to my right, a towering skinny guy which I thought was a reinactor because he really did look the part in that era. He said to me "Are ya sure y' don't want'a?". I looked to my sister for a second, she did not seem to notice anything.. odd.. I look back to my right, the guy was gone. I looked for the guy, I couldn't find him. 
I became somewhat convinced that I happened on a ghost of a prospecting transient who died in the area at some point. 



Your favorite hairstyle with the opposite sex?


----------



## IcedOver

Just long hair (at least shoulder length) in any style -- straight, curly, braided, pulled back, whatever she wants to do with it. I'm not big on short hair on women and don't know why so many feel that chopping off their beautiful locks is better than long hair. 

Who is your biggest celebrity crush?


----------



## Crystalline

Short hair on more muscular lean types, long on androgynous pretty types.

What do you believe is a rational explanation for ghosts?


----------



## estse

Rips in the fabric of space time, since everything essentially happens at once, and time folds.

What space did you lease to export the fleece that was gathered from lambs in North Dakota?


----------



## syoung

Inner Space - which was a good movie by the way.

Have you ever been abducted by aliens?


----------



## DaveCan

Yes and they brought me here to ransom the earth for: 



 

A favorite thing about your hometown?


----------



## Sherbear

DaveCan said:


> Yes and they brought me here to ransom the earth for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A favorite thing about your hometown?


^ LMAO!!!

Uhh, I enjoy the tons of rude people? And the mind numbing boredom...<3

What are you getting me for my un-birthday?


----------



## Alienated

I'm giving you my phone # 867-5309 ask for Jenny

Is being stupid like being on drugs all the time ?


----------



## IcedOver

Ask Obama. He's experienced in both.

Would you be friends with yourself?


----------



## anonymid

Sure.

If your life depended on winning the _$25,000 Pyramid_, which 1980s celebrity would you most want as your playing partner?


----------



## IcedOver

Richard Dawson, of course. 

(One from before that got lost) Who is your biggest celebrity crush?


----------



## Crystalline

A tie between Matt Bomer and Joseph Gordon-Levitt

Where would you want to be buried/have your ashes scattered?


----------



## coffeeandflowers

The beach. 

What is your favorite word and why?


----------



## Alienated

pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanokoniosis is it not obvious ?

Is it supposed do that ?


----------



## Hush7

No, it's not. You should probably check it out.

Would you ever have enough courage to try out for a reality tv show? Which one?


----------



## IcedOver

It wasn't a reality show, but two game shows -- "Who Wants To Be A Millionaire" and "Jeopardy!". I auditioned in person for both. 

Do you still dwell on past failures and regrets as if they were just happening today?


----------



## DaveCan

Sometimes those feeling arise I must admit, but moving forward gives a better outlook and feeling. Learn from the past hopefully and move on.. Not always easy!

When was the last time you lost something important? Keys, wallet, ID, bank card etc?


----------



## harrison

Les Miserable - I hated it, it was torture having to sit through it. Would have left if I was alone.

Which do you prefer - hot weather or cold?


----------



## syoung

Cold - Can always throw on more clothes if I am cold. If it is hot, you can strip to your birthday suit and it won't help but get you arrested.

Snow Skiing or Beach Bumming?


----------



## DaveCan

Hmm?? After a long winter and now good weather in sight beach bumming seems like a perfect plan, but I've never skied?? Hmm?? This one is tough?? Okay! Beach bumming it is but on a quiet beach with good company 

What prompted you to sign on to SAS today?


----------



## syoung

To see all of you.

Ever say to someone out loud: "I am happy today"?


----------



## popeet

Oh yes, I have. I think I have had many happy days, and I've said it out loud, usually with a shocked tone.

Is life worth a [email protected] before you can say, "I am what I am"?


----------



## leonardess

yeah, i'd say it's worth a damn. a damn what, I'm not sure. 


what if you and a group of people you were with had to start hacking off appendages for something to eat, in order to stay alive? what would you sacrifice first?


----------



## syoung

A leg. Can't replace the dexterity of hands.

You can run on a peg leg but there is no replacing the wonder of hands.

If you were trapped on a desert island with only one family member, who would that be? Must be alive today.


----------



## leonardess

I'd have to agreee with you . plus, imagine the happiness to be found in completing sentences with the phrase "... me peg leg arrrrrrrrr"

yours is an easy one. my mom. any day, for however long. plus she's pretty meaty so if it came down to starving, I could easily survive on her for quite a long time.

nylon or cotton?


----------



## syoung

Nylons on legs and pretty summer cotton dresses.

Button down or Polo?


----------



## leonardess

that nylon's gonna look pretty silly on a severed leg. 

uhhhh...... it's all the same to me. both look equally.....dorky. t-shirt, that's my game. 


flourescent or black light?


----------



## syoung

Black light - way cooler. Fluorescent lights suck the life from you. Joe vs the Volcano starring Tom Hanks.

Medication or Meditation?


----------



## farfegnugen

I don't medicate, so it's meditation despite its self-centeredness.

What would you like to see more of?


----------



## syoung

More romcoms!

Do you watch scary movies by yourself?


----------



## Owl-99

Nope

do you have any hope for your future ?


----------



## Esugi78

Geez I hope so xD.

Books what do you think of them? xD (very slow reader, while I enjoy good reading once in a while, thick book makes me nuts)


----------



## Owl-99

Books are great way to shut out the world and absorb yourself in the land of make believe. Though I only read when I can be arsed XD. 

What is your favourite T.V show ?


----------



## Esugi78

Haven't had a TV for about a year now, though when I did it was mostly News, hockey/soccer games, Family Guy and Star Trek (netflix)!!


Humans, what do you think of them (us? lol) :3


----------



## popeet

A little bit bonobo a little bit chimp alot apesh*t.

Florbits or flubbydoss? And why?


----------



## TheVoid

Hopefully the world will end soon so I don't have plans. Sorry, I don't feel really good right now. 

When was the last time you cried and why?


----------



## loumon

That was a few weeks ago, as my daughter drove out of the driveway on her way to her job. I've seen it many times with no emotion, but this particular time I got a flashback of when she younger and she and I would drive down to the soccer field and play soccer for an hour or so (I really miss those days). That brought a tear to my eye.

When was the last time you smiled and why?


----------



## Esugi78

Just now from reading what your write, it's sweet

Best horror-movie-that-a-lot-of-people-probably-never-heard-of you've seen?


----------



## losteternal

I think it was called blade about a demented lawnmower that kills people on the golf course where it lives. Or Medusa Touch which is brilliant.

You can invite four people to dinner (includes bringing back to life if they have passed away.)
Who would you invite ?


----------



## DaveCan

Adam ,Eve, Yeshua, and Bruce Lee! Should be good times?? lol  Edit: We'll need some sweet tunes so I'd need to add a fifth if that's okay?? Bringing on back some Bob Marley! Yah Mon 

Same question as I just answered please


----------



## Revenwyn

Mountain Dew (prefer Livewire flavor if I can get it.) 

Has someone ever lied to you so badly that it altered your life drastically?


----------



## DaveCan

Yes most definitely.. A few times now unfortunately . 


What make and model of vehicle do you drive?


----------



## Esugi78

Honda Civic  I want Nissan GT-R... maybe I should think about jacking one.. haha xD

Pick your nose in public or not pick your nose in public?


----------



## syoung

Not pick my nose in public. I clear out in the morning before leaving the house.

Do own or ever owned a motorcycle?


----------



## Esugi78

Can't ride motorcycle, never learned how

What do you do when you are bored?


----------



## jook

Eat. go walking. write. internet. sleep.

What do you cook the best?


----------



## syoung

The lightest, fluffiest scrambled eggs.

Same question: What do you cook the best?


----------



## jook

baked chicken with roasted carrots, potatoes, celery and onion over jasmine rice...but I must admit I'm a pretty darn good cook in general

When is the last time you exercised and what did you do?


----------



## DaveCan

Sounds yummy! Hungry now lol..

Bike ride and Krav Maga class.

Do you think love can conquer all?


----------



## Esugi78

Love can conquer your wallet... LOL j/k although that's true in some cases. Need definition of love first of all, but if you're referring to 'love' between two people, I don't believe it can. The two might be crazy about each other and willing to do whatever to keep that feeling true, but there's always that outside forces that will eventually shake that 'love' they have for each other.

What kind of outfit do you like to wear? (or if you care at all)


----------



## jazzman

Satin like track suit, it is sensual.

Do you prefer to be kissed or kiss?


----------



## syoung

I like to kiss. It's a control thing. 

Favorite dessert???


----------



## Hush7

What an evil question. How can I pick just one? I've been obsessed with lemon bars lately, but my absolute favorite dessert is Creme Brûlée.

Which actor/actress would play you in a movie?


----------



## IcedOver

Jay Baruchel, Tobey Maguire or DJ Qualls if you sucked the vitality out of them and put zombie makeup on them, or cut Howard Stern's hair off. 

Same question to the person below.


----------



## syoung

Hmmmm... Roger Rabbit.

Same question to the person below!


----------



## jook

Meryl Streep...number of states you've slept in (name them all if you dare)


----------



## Esugi78

U.S. and Canada that's all 

Sushi (the raw fish kind, not the cooked ingredient rolls), eat/no eat/love?


----------



## Owl-99

Not eat

Do you feel utterly pointless?


----------



## syoung

I do not feel pointless but I think there is no actual purpose. It's just random experiences that I seek.

Have you ever been so disgusted with something about yourself that you changed it for the better?


----------



## Hush7

In the process of changing things now although not sure if medication and therapy are really helping.

Biggest pet peeve?


----------



## Ckg2011

People who buy $40,000 to $50,000 dollar Trucks or SUV's cause it's snows and then when it snows. They say they can't drive it or get off the hill. 

I drive a rear drive Mustang and I drive up up and down the winding roads in 6 inches of snow. Get together people. 

Dream job?


----------



## harrison

One where I had to check out all the facilities and rooms in the best hotels in the world.

What's your favourite kind of pizza?


----------



## Owl-99

Spinach bacon and extra cheese 

What's your best experience ever ?


----------



## harrison

Being there when my son was born - nothing else comes close.

How big is the town or city you live in ?


----------



## Esugi78

About 200,000

Best memory before you hit 20?


----------



## scaredlittlemama

It's definitely overpopulated..

Do you have any problems socializing with your family (parents, siblings, etc.)?


----------



## scaredlittlemama

^ 
Oops, slow phone....

Getting away from my father. 
Same question from above post


----------



## harrison

I don't think you're old enough to hear about those. :um 
( And besides, this is a family show. )

Were you raised in a religious household?

Edit: Wow this thread just got real busy! Sorry about that.


----------



## Tink76

don36 said:


> How big is the town or city you live in ?


I'm in Sydney...I think there's a bit over 4 million

This Sunday I will be sprouting some blue fairy wings, as my daughter has been invited to a fairy birthday party and adults and kids have to wear wings. Have you worn a costume, and if so what was the last one you wore?


----------



## Esugi78

2 questions :O oh the conundrum! 

I'll answer Don's question: 

Yup, parents are Protestants, so all their kids raised Protestants. They still are, I'm not 

And copy-pasted Tink's question as compromise ;p

"Have you worn a costume, and if so what was the last one you wore?"


----------



## syoung

Yes, and it was an Elvis costume.

Same question to to the person below!


----------



## Hush7

I haven't worn a costume in years. I do like to wear tiaras from time to time.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Esugi78

It's weekend? What year is this? :O... Um, staying at home most likely, hopefully working out to get in better shape and I'll need the stamina so I can start looking for a job.

What/who cheers you up when you feel down?


----------



## losteternal

my horse or my cat and a can of pepsi and comedy central
what musical instrument can you play ?


----------



## Daveyboy

None..Although I've tried to drums, guitar, and keyboard when I was younger..
Came to the conclusion I am tone deaf..All the notes sound the same to me...


Do you own any shares of stocks?..If yes which one(s).?


----------



## jook

Don't own any stocks although I would like to if I knew anything about investing:afr

What is one of your all time favorite books or movies (or both)


----------



## Daveyboy

Might sound corny but my favorite movie has to be...
Miracle on 34th street..(the original of course)


What was you favorite TV show when you were a kid..like under 7?


----------



## IcedOver

I don't really recall those years, but maybe like after 7 or 8 my favorite show was "You Can't Do That on Television". It's a brilliant show that still has no DVD release, which is a crime.

What is your favorite sports team, and are you just a casual or a rabid fan?


----------



## DaveCan

Vancouver Canucks - Only Rabid when they're in the Stanley Cup Finals 

Would you have a committed long distance relationship with someone in another country, but not impossibly far away etc?


----------



## frank81

If both are sincere, I don't see why not, as long as we can see each other at least once or twice a year. We'll have to regularly call & send e-mails to each other, though.

In order to chase your crush, will you sacrifice your hobbies / ambitions if you know your crush wouldn't like them?


----------



## syoung

No. Crushes are temporary. 

Do you play golf?


----------



## Esugi78

Not sure I've even ever see a golf ball before...

What kind of weather do you like?


----------



## harrison

When it's cold I think I like really hot weather, but when it's really hot I usually just want to be a bit cooler. I basically just like being comfortable - I'm VERY fussy.

What is the gross national product of your country?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^^ The gross national product of my country are trash, fertilizer, cheese, porn, and nasty, rude New Yorkers.

Are you happy?


----------



## popeet

Lol cavemans


----------



## Mirrormurder

Years.


----------



## Daveyboy

cavemanslaststand said:


> ^^ The gross national product of my country are , and nasty, rude New Yorkers.


Boooooo!!



cypher said:


> What's the longest distance you ever ran?


Got derailed there so I answer this..

5 miles...just a couple of times..

Can you dive off a diving board and make it look pretty?


----------



## popeet

Daveyboy said:


> Can you dive off a diving board and make it look pretty?


Yes, using a very high speed camera to capture the undulating ripples resonating through my belly fat as it violently slaps the water's surface, they are virtually indistinguishable from the stunning patterns found on a Saharan sand dune. I can think of few things prettier than sand dunes.

Do you believe that time travel is possible? How?


----------



## Esugi78

No, because if time travel possible then it would've existed at all times, and since we don't have time travel now then it never existed and never can be. Time will also cease to exist if such thing possible. But within us lies our own time travel device that let us to go back to see the things we've done and the things we want to do. Unfortunately they're heavily marred by nostalgia and expectations 

Do you have pet? What kind do you like?


----------



## Hush7

I like cats. I don't have any pets right now unless the squirrels I feed during the winter count as pets.

What is your favorite childhood memory?


----------



## loumon

When my family and extended family would all gather up at the beach for the whole day. I do believe I felt connected and even loved.
To this day going to the ocean is one of my favorite things to do. Especially the coast of Maine, the water is so clean and cool....when I jump in to that cold water my whole body comes to life...I feel complete...even if it's only for a few moments.


What do you look forward to on a yearly basis?


----------



## Daveyboy

My Tax Return...



Do you like anything on your pizza?


----------



## Esugi78

I like ham but when usually they give only a little bit of this (compared to say if you order pepperoni) so I usually go with pepperoni because they give pep. more plentiful in your pizza..

What do you like to do during your "off" hours?


----------



## ashli116

Listen to music, research about stuff, take pictures of random stuff, read or play games on my mobile phone.

Do you feel like you're younger or older than your actual age? why?


----------



## syoung

Younger! Because I still enjoy cartoons, comic books, toys, and I still know how to pretend to be a dinosaur when I play with my nieces and nephews. Also, I was a very serious adolescent. I learned to lighten up and have a good time as I got older. 

Do you still enjoy children's toys? I love going to the toy section of random stores to see what is new out there.


----------



## Owl-99

It depends what I'm looking at, I will always have a soft spot for lego.

Are you glad you were born in the year of your birth ?


----------



## farfegnugen

Never really gave it much thought. I guess I would have preferred a time when more was going on in the world to help inspire me to go on to do great things.

Do you feel you're in better, worse, or the same shape as the average person in your age group?


----------



## DaveCan

Hmm?? Than the average person I see around my years here I'm in lots better shape physically.. That makes me feel good for me, although I realize it could all fall apart at any given moment..

Do you have a support system other than a therapist or meds for your MH condition (s), or do you go it alone?


----------



## Hush7

My support system includes my doctor, therapist, mom and dad.

:idea Hmm...

What was the last album or song you purchased?


----------



## TheRob

(song) "From A Window Seat" by Dawes

What was the destination of your last vacation?


----------



## Esugi78

Dallas-FT.Worth but that was a few years ago :\

Favorite person to spend time with if you have one


----------



## harrison

I actually really love meeting new people - I can get nervous anticipating it but I still love it. It's a lot of fun getting to know someone new.

What is your favourite colour?


----------



## Hush7

Pink.

Do you like your first name or do you wish you had been given a different name?


----------



## jook

I haven't always liked my first name but I do now. And for some reason I have had at least three close friends with the same name over my lifetime. 

What's your favorite ice cream?


----------



## harrison

Funny you should mention that because I've just discovered one that is the best I've had in years - it's Honeycomb and Butterscotch. 

Are you afraid of flying?


----------



## DaveCan

Yes but I'll do it 

favorite 80's song or a few of them if hard to pick just one?


----------



## Owl-99

Brothers in Arms- Dire Straits
Gold -Spandau Ballet
Don't you forget abouit me Simple Minds
It started with a kiss- Hot chocolate

Favourite 1980s band ?


----------



## popeet

Dalis Car. More of a project, everyone hated it. I loved it TO DEATH. I'm more into 70's music I think though?

Thing you're most afraid of others finding out about you?


----------



## TheVoid

My sexuality

What turns you on?


----------



## jook

A man who's very protective of me and chivalrous: "Oh honey let me carry that for you"...you bet your bottom dollar you can big guy...or better yet, give that bottom dollar to me - the ones on top too.:boogie

What is your partner's (or ex-partners) best quality either physical or personality wise?


----------



## popeet

My husband has beautiful legs, beautiful big eyes, and a great hairline. He's a classy respectful person who accepts everyone, doesn't talk about others' business or feel the need to put others down. He can be vulnerable and wear his heart on his sleeve without striking first-- very emotionally strong. He's patient, serene and compassionate. He keeps a cool head and gives people chances.

What gets you into the hereandnow?


----------



## harrison

Extreme fear - it works every time.

When was the last time you had a holiday?


----------



## loumon

My brain feels like it's always on a holiday.


Does your SA cause your face to blush and feel like it's on fire?


----------



## syoung

Yes, when I was a kid. Now... I just get hot and nervous but I do not get a red/blushed face. 

Tea or coffee?


----------



## popeet

Chai! Or Royal quya jasmine green. Antidepressant qualities, l-theanine. Unfortunately loads of fluoride, too. Hm. But then there's Vietnamese iced coffee. Hard one. 

What would you do with $2 mil?


----------



## DaveCan

Spend time with someone I'd really like to be with in person.. Take time out to feel free and breath. Spend time going over options as to build a home or maybe even move to a new country etc.. Fun to dream  I have a ticket on the handinhand lottery house here in Moncton.. Grand prize is a home or take $700,000 in tax free cash.. Also in a few days there is an early draw on that ticket for a BMW or a Corvette or take $75,000 tax free cash.. I'd be happy with either of those cash prizes, but 2 mil would be pretty awesome for sure! 


Favorite 70's bands or songs?


----------



## Limmy

favorite colour?


----------



## DaveCan

^ Fail That was released in 83 The question was for the 70's


----------



## TheVoid

Limmy said:


> favorite colour?


Orange









If you have the chance to end life in a smooth, painless way, would you take it?


----------



## DaveCan

Yes, but only if I was in major pain from a terminal illness and not for MH reasons.


Favorite 70's bands or songs?


----------



## TheVoid

DaveCan said:


> Yes, but only if I was in major pain from a terminal illness and not for MH reasons.
> 
> Favorite 70's bands or songs?


I like Madonna and George Micheal. Sorry if they are not so 70s. I have to ask again, what's your favorite color?


----------



## losteternal

Yellow
Whats the worst song you ever heard ?


----------



## DaveCan

worst song?? maybe Midnight Oil's How can We Dance? not sure if that's the title..


lol no one seems to want to answer the 70's question.. I did it for popeet as she mentioned 70's music over 80's music that I asked some posts ago.. 

Red



Okay third time is a charm  Favorite 70's songs or bands?


----------



## popeet

HI. I'M HERE

all of it

Prog rock
Glam
Fusion
Experimental/kraut
To-fuki Funk
Afrobeat
Art Rock
Post Punk
Garage
Boogie Rock, bamalam.

what do I feel like today?
i dunno?

T. Rex?

feelin m'barrassed

oh my eyesight is crap now. i have glasses, only wear them to see signs and the television now. i'll have to look it up.

what's your favorite untranslatable (to English) word?


----------



## TheVoid

That would be popeet.  No offense but every time my eyes meet it, I read poopet.  

If given the choice, what would you rather be? straight, gay or bi.


----------



## loumon

As I am, straight.




Do you mostly take time to plan things out or do you mostly decide things on the spot?


----------



## jook

popeet said:


> what's your favorite untranslatable (to English) word?


What!! Are you showin' off, girl?? :b



loumon said:


> Do you mostly take time to plan things out or do you mostly decide things on the spot?


I plan and worry, plan and worry then plan and worry some more...then I get sick of my self and say :wtfand throw everything in my apartment out because I couldn't decide what to pack and take with me on my move.

...so I guess you could say a little of both.

_What was your favorite outdoor game or activity as a child?_


----------



## popeet

jook said:


> What!! Are you showin' off, girl?? :b


Hah, I wasn't trying to!

But TheVoid made sure I wouldn't ask that question again. Poop, eh?

I was thinking maybe Cafune would answer or someone would say
_schadenfreude_.


----------



## jook

_/\ For the second time, since POPEET totally ignored my question...how could you, POPEET? You know how sensitive people with SA are!! :teeth_


_What was your favorite outdoor game or activity as a child?_


----------



## popeet

Hah lol Jook I was just pouting this time. U guys r being so ruff on mee! You must like me 8)Ok. Sorry. Erm,

I was outside alot. Urban foraging, 'building' stuff, making obstacle courses and booby traps, setting things on fire :eek making 'potions' but I think my single most consistent activity was riding my bike. Till I rode it down to AM/PM for candy and it went 'poof!''magically disappeared and I walked back home with my Twizzlers. It was weird feeling feet on the ground like that, a girl without her bike.

If you would immortalize three scenes in your life in a giant public mural, what would they be? Unacceptable: "birth, tax return, death"


----------



## Crystalline

First would be something insane I did like doing a mountain trail on a snowmobile without any experience, filming the jungle while clinging precariously to the back of an ATV, jetskiing or the like. (I'm no extreme sports enthusiast, and I can't even dive in the ocean/deal with strong waves without feeling panic, so these things were great accomplishments for me)

Second would be a representation of "Realization/Understanding" - representing the times I experienced a life-changing epiphany. I've only had one or two that totally turned my life over/around, so I'd choose one of these (my choosing to leave the faith I was born into and/or realizing my own abilities)

Last would be a mural of everything big and small I am thankful for in my life and enjoy. I'm aware that's not really a scene, but oh well.

If you could choose one living thing to accompany you to a desert island (no eating it or them please) who or what would it be?


----------



## jook

I am not a religious person and I denounce religion for a lot of reasons...but I love the Bible with it's wonderful incantations for making magic happen in life... it is to me the "living" word, so full of power, life and creative energy. It's the one living thing I would want with me on a desert island.
And, since I've opened up this can...

What is God?


----------



## Esugi78

I don't define God , I don't know why religion try so hard to define their God all in the name of 'getting closer to Him'. If He/She's the all creator then why are we the ones that define Him/Her/Whatever

Going to lighter subject... what do you do when you can't sleep (even when knowing you really really should)


----------



## loumon

jook said:


> What is God?


Us all and everything else.



Esugi78 said:


> Going to lighter subject... what do you do when you can't sleep (even when knowing you really really should)


Know that I'll pay the price later.

Did the last conversation in person that you had end positive or negative?


----------



## Esugi78

Asking a girl out, couldn't do it so I print it out in a letter form and ask her to read it >.< got shut down of course  but hey had to take the first step somewhere 

The last person you really made a connection with (that is not in your family)


----------



## jook

Aw, that's too bad, *Esugi*. You seem like such a nice guy, and that was a very sweet move. Hope you don't let that stop ya from trying.:yes

To answer your question:

My dude/boyfriend/beau/paramore/lover/friend...he gets me

Which of these great National Landmarks have you seen?


Brooklyn Bridge
Golden Gate Bridge
Mt. Rushmore
Empire State Building
Hoover Dam
Seattle Space Needle
Washington Monument
Grand Canyon
Niagara Falls


----------



## Hush7

Golden Gate Bridge, Empire State Building, Hoover Dam, Space Needle and the Washington Monument.

Same question to the person below.


----------



## IcedOver

In that list, I've been to Niagara Falls and looked at the Empire State Building and the Washington Monument, although I did not go inside them. 

Do you like roller coasters and, if so, what is your favorite?


----------



## TheVoid

No... I hate heights and speed. What is your dream job to have?


----------



## syoung

Astronaut!

Are you sexually active?


----------



## harrison

No - I take antidepressants instead. :blank

Do you have an internet TV? ( I want one. )


----------



## Owl-99

Yes and no.

Do you like pear cider ?


----------



## popeet

Sure do, well... the kind I used to get at a place called Ti Couz in the Mission district in San Fran, served in bowls. But there's also an assy tasting kind they sell here in Sweden. Kopparberg or something. That one, I don't like. The actual town Kopparberg has other delicious things like a special kind of Wiener pastry that's only sold at one bakery. SO GOOOOoo. Food blah blah blah... Let me guess tannasg-- you _strongly dislike_ pear cider?

Who did you think was the epitome of cool when you were 15?


----------



## jook

There was this girl at my high school (Kim) who was just miles ahead of us in maturity and style. She'd come to school dressed like she just left the night club, and probably had (leather pants and stilettos). But she exuded sexuality, style, confidence and a "don't-give-a-damn-what-you-think-about-me" attitude as mesmerizing and attention grabbing as neon lights. I skipped school with her one day and we went to her house and ate pork chops and black-eyed peas. The song "Super Freak" by Rick James still reminds me of her.

Who's the one person you lost touch with in your life that you miss the most, and why?


----------



## popeet

I love that story. And why was it always a Kim that was like that? Every school had that ultra sophisticated Kim. And real food at her house, too???

Well, most of those people I've managed to get back in touch with via FB. The rest, I know where they are.

But I really miss my friend Daun from elementary and junior high school. She was the bestest friend anyone could ask for, she stuck up for me. She was a forget all my troubles once I get to homeroom kind of friend. The coolest most down to earth wonderful person at school. And hilarious.

And my first bf, as a friend. Effortless jokes, effortless creativity, effortless attraction, no insecurities, it was like I'd known him forever. It was so natural that I had no idea it hardly ever happened like that.

Also, my youngest older brother whom I looked up to. He don't like me. I sure miss him, though! The _nice_ him anyway.

What's the craziest random coincidental happening/uncanny chain of events that's ever happened to you?


----------



## syoung

Maybe not craziest but in a span of three weeks of constanr travel, I did not have any issues. Plane, trains, and automobiles... Left on time, arrived on time, no accidents, no incidents, nothing. Best travel experience ever. That may be crazy lucky?

Have you ever been in a serious accident requiring hospital stay? Describe!


----------



## loumon

Yes, when I was 5yrs old I was on my parents veranda with my brother horsin' around and I fell about 8ft. I remember falling but not the impact...I was out cold and woke up later at the hospital. It was a serious hit to the head and it took quite some time to recover from.


What's your favorite movie and why?


----------



## gemini614

There are too many to name! My top three (I can't pick just one) are: Pulp Fiction, A Clockwork Orange, and Requiem for a Dream. 
I always root for the underdog! The more depraved the better!
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Religion- good or bad?


----------



## Esugi78

No good or bad, it all comes down to the person.

Zombie stories/movies/tv series/games, do you like them? If you do any movie favorite?


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I like The Walking Dead 

What is the best compliment you've ever received?


----------



## howard26

I'm a very unique person ? 

What's your favorite sleeping position?


----------



## Hush7

I fall asleep on my right side with my right hand under my pillow, my left hand resting on my pillow and my legs slightly bent. I always wake up on my back so I'm guessing my favorite sleeping position is my back. 

How much sleep do you need to feel rested?


----------



## anonymid

At least six hours.

What was the last bird you saw?


----------



## Owl-99

popeet said:


> Sure do, well... the kind I used to get at a place called Ti Couz in the Mission district in San Fran, served in bowls. But there's also an assy tasting kind they sell here in Sweden. Kopparberg or something. That one, I don't like. The actual town Kopparberg has other delicious things like a special kind of Wiener pastry that's only sold at one bakery. SO GOOOOoo. Food blah blah blah... Let me guess tannasg-- you _strongly dislike_ pear cider?
> 
> Who did you think was the epitome of cool when you were 15?


You are wrong popeet I love pear cider especially Somersby cider from Denmark


----------



## jook

anonymid said:


> At least six hours.
> 
> What was the last bird you saw?


The one in my tree in the backyard...if you were expecting a name, forget about it.

I love milkshakes made with vanilla ice cream, banana, peanut butter and strawberries. I don't think it's strange but some people do. What do you eat that other people think is strange?


----------



## Esugi78

I used to eat fried chicken's brain, some people might think that's weird  

Do you exercise regularly? Do you think it help with SA (in regard to adding confidence from knowing we take care of our body, or maybe just the physical activity itself reduces some anxiety?)


----------



## jook

Esugi78 said:


> I used to eat fried chicken's brain


REALLY???

I exercise sporadically. I can never seem to get consistent with it. The last time I was consistent was around 2000 when I worked with a personal trainer for about 6 months. The Body was tight! Six pack and all. I keep trying to get the motivation to do that again but...oh, well.

I don't know if exercise helps with SA but it does help with depression and lack of energy.

What is the one thing you'd like to do/accomplish before you die? (get rid of SA is a given so something else please)


----------



## Esugi78

jook said:


> REALLY???
> 
> I exercise sporadically. I can never seem to get consistent with it. The last time I was consistent was around 2000 when I worked with a personal trainer for about 6 months. The Body was tight! Six pack and all. I keep trying to get the motivation to do that again but...oh, well.
> 
> I don't know if exercise helps with SA but it does help with depression and lack of energy.
> 
> What is the one thing you'd like to do/accomplish before you die? (get rid of SA is a given so something else please)


Yeah they're good! Salty and... uh... pasty? lol (although I'm not sure if the salty part comes from cooking ingredient or its natural taste)

I'd like to have a family and raise child(ren) although at the current rate that would take some sort of miracle .

Repeating Jook's question because i'm sure it would get more interesting answer  What do you eat that other people think is strange?


----------



## Hush7

I don't think I eat strange things. Is foie gras strange? Is Spam considered strange? I must have been Hawaiian in a former life because I like Spam musubi.

Congratulations! You're the proud owner of a magic lamp and a genie will grant you three wishes. Like the genie says in Aladdin, you cannot wish for more wishes, bring someone back from the dead or make someone fall in love with you. What are your three wishes?


----------



## Owl-99

To be the wealthiest man on earth
Not to have SA
And to be taller

How much do you weigh ?


----------



## loumon

159 lbs.


Are you a morning person or a night owl? And has it always been that way?


----------



## howard26

270, but no one believes it. I wear loose shirts. 

How much time do you spend on the internet per day?


----------



## TheVoid

A lot. Almost all the time I am awake unless I am on holiday and have gone out to a remote area.

When you are really down with depression, what kind of things except medication do you do to lift up your spirits?


----------



## jook

I'm actually kind of depressed right now so I'll tackle this...

-do something for someone else even though I may not feel like it
-get out of the house
-nothing; just allow myself to feel what I'm feeling knowing it will pass
-go for a walk
-talk to someone

What animal would you choose to be and why?


----------



## howard26

A large dog. Girls seem to like them alot. 

Is there something that you want to stop eating?


----------



## Esugi78

I don't want to stop eating, I like eating O.O... although the past couple of weeks I've been actively exercising and while I thought it'd make me even more hungry the opposite occurs I actually not hungry most of the time now, usually have one light meal and one regular meal without snacking. I never been actively exercising before so the appetite suppressing effect is a big surprise for me

Your favorite character of your favorite movie


----------



## Daveyboy

Kris Kringle...Miracle on 34 th street....

What is your favorite candy bar now? and what was it as a kid?


----------



## howard26

Krunch and whatyamacallit and nutrageous 

Do you do anything onsessively, like cleaning, or checking doors, appliances, etc? I went back inside twice to check gas stove, and still felt uneasy.


----------



## christacat

howard26 said:


> Krunch and whatyamacallit and nutrageous
> 
> Do you do anything onsessively, like cleaning, or checking doors, appliances, etc? I went back inside twice to check gas stove, and still felt uneasy.


Hell yes. I check if the front door is locked about three or four times before I go out..and I still feel uneasy, like if someone is going to break in :/

What is your fave fruit?


----------



## Owl-99

Apple

Do you have children ?


----------



## Buerhle

No

Do you like Lost in Translation


----------



## Esugi78

LOVED it, scarlett Johansson was just... omg heart stopping!, seeing some of the japanese culture is just cool, but the unspoken, intense, but can never be acted upon relationship is just so touching.

Your favorite foreign food


----------



## starsonfire

sushi

have you read any good books lately?


----------



## TheVoid

No, because I'm always busy at work. But my fav book is crime and punishment.

What do you like most about your gender?


----------



## howard26

If i had to defend myself, physically, i could do a pretty good job. 

Do you complain to people in real life? Internet is okay, i guess.


----------



## TheVoid

Yes, but face-to-face, I consider the situation, the person and the consequences before acting. I rarely think twice on the net though.

What do you find the weirdest in the day-to-day world, especially in the mainstream culture?


----------



## IcedOver

Weirdest and most disconcerting in mainstream culture is the obsession with/idolatry of barry obama. I've never encountered anything like it, and I doubt this country ever has. It's nice, though, that this has been crashing back down to earth recently.

How many hours per night do you sleep?


----------



## Zack

I wish I were in my twenties.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Depends. Right now about 6 or 7. Ideally I like to sleep 10 hours. 

What is your favorite article of clothing?


----------



## howard26

boxer briefs with stripes. Can't stand tight underwear. 

Do you remember any dreams from childhood? I remember one where a wooden whale swallowed me, and the stomach was a curvy, wooden conveyor belt with lights and lots of headroom. I felt safe and didn't want to go out the other end.


----------



## Esugi78

Oh God, I had the weirdest dreams as a child, some of which about loneliness, it was scary. One of which is I was in the future taking a bath in a hotel in a big city when I somehow realized that in that big *** city I'm the only person there, then the walls and the ceiling were gone, so it was just me in the bathtub surrounded by silence and dark starry night.... holy crap it still gives me the chill... >.<

How do you define friendship (if you define it)


----------



## syoung

No matter what distance or time, when I get together with a friend, we pick up exactly where we left off and catch up and open up deep dialogue. We are the same kind of heart and mind.

And also, it's a person I know that will be there when I really need help.

Same question to the person below!


----------



## TheVoid

Not being able to connect with anyone or maintain lasting personal relationships, I'm afraid I have to say I don't believe in friendship that much. From the outset, friendship is the relationship between two people who think alike, have similar interests and therefore, they connect through these common grounds. They develop some level of emotional bond through these common grounds. When interests change, they lose these common grounds and are unable to maintain the same level of connection anymore.

What is the worst thing about your gender that you don't like?


----------



## Daveyboy

I hate the fact that I have to shave my face everday...
and I do because I hate the feeling of stubble..makes me feel dirty..

Same.. What is the worst thing about your gender you do not like?


----------



## TheVoid

The worst thing about being a woman is subtle sexism in society. I am sensitive enough to see it but I get labelled as a feminist for saying that it exists. It's not so much about my gender but how society treats my gender that is the problem to me.

Briefly describe your daily routine.


----------



## Esugi78

syoung said:


> No matter what distance or time, when I get together with a friend, we pick up exactly where we left off and catch up and open up deep dialogue. We are the same kind of heart and mind.
> 
> And also, it's a person I know that will be there when I really need help.
> 
> Same question to the person below!


Just want to say, beautiful description of a friendship syoung! I think I haven't one in real life in a long time that I just wasn't sure if that word have an actual meaning , I had that kind of friend... once upon a time... >.< My description of a friend right now is actually like Thevoid's although it would be nice to find someone IRL that's of your description syoung

reposting Void's question:

Briefly describe your daily routine.


----------



## jook

What routine?? I usually have a to-do list that I go about in a haphazard manner until I feel I've been productive enough to veg out watching tv or playing on the internet. I have included a daily walk with a neighbor and her 4 pooches lately. Gives me a chance to get some exercise and be social. The only other thing I routinely do is eat. I pretty much stay on task with that.

same question next person!


----------



## TheVoid

jook said:


> The only other thing I routinely do is eat. I pretty much stay on task with that.


Lol :b

Sorry, the next question is:
Briefly describe your daily routine


----------



## Daveyboy

Get up around 6:30 shower
Go to work
Come home
Maybe go for a run/walk
shower
Eat dinner
Watch tv/internet
maybe clean a little
shower again

Have Chocolate milk
Go to bed.


Computer set up.. Living room, office, or bedroom?? Is it nice?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Living room. And not particularly. 

When's the last time you've been in a prolonged state between consciousness and saw something weird or scary as a result?


----------



## jook

Well...I was in this prolonged state between consciousness due to the anesthesia I was given to knock me out for a colonoscopy. For anyone who doesn't know that's when they run a camera up your a** and into your intestines. Well I woke up semi-conscious during the procedure and there on the screen I saw (you guessed it) the inside of my gut. But it was cool, I just couldn't stay awake. Kept dozing off on the good parts.:b

Do you consider yourself to be funny? witty? can you tell a good joke?


----------



## Buerhle

Sometimes.

Do you laugh a lot. Sometimes? Rarely?


----------



## howard26

Laugh daily. I always manage to catch a crazy video on youtube or see some jackass on the road, or someone wearing something funny. 

Do you eat a big breakfast? It's supposed to be the most important meal.


----------



## Buerhle

Nope.

Do you like bacon?


----------



## TheVoid

yes
Do you think people without SA are happy in general?


----------



## loumon

About the same as us folk with SA. We're all chasing the comfort of happiness 

Do you meditate?


----------



## Buerhle

I have , a few years ago though. I like zen, etc. But it's been a while, & only lasted a little while.

I'm more interested in work over life these days. It's not a good I realize.
Hows your life? Life over work?

(badly written question, I don't have the energy to say it better, but it describes my silly existence)


----------



## Mystic Force

My work is a long drive from home which adds to my work day. He job t self is ok but is taking over my life to some degree. I am thinking of moving on after only a year.

Question:

What is your favorite place to be alone


----------



## pianist

I haven't done it in years but I used to go into the concert hall in college when it was empty and practice on the big grand piano, pure heaven.

Where are you when you picture in you mind a time you were super happy?


----------



## loumon

In my parents home when I was a young child, my immediate family along with my extended family together, eating, dancing, and what seemed to me as pure joy.
I don't know how and why it all derailed.

What food brings back great memories for you?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Home made bread.

Other than social anxiety(and other nasties), are you where you want to be in life?


----------



## loumon

I'm close to. More time will get me nearer.

Are you thankful for every morning you awake to the sun's light?


----------



## Hush7

To be honest, no. There are times when I wake up and curse because I would have preferred to have never woken up again.

I'm going to assume English is your native language. Have you ever traveled to a country where English is not the native language? Where did you go and did you enjoy your time there?


----------



## TheVoid

Hush7 said:


> I'm going to assume English is your native language. Have you ever traveled to a country where English is not the native language? Where did you go and did you enjoy your time there?


English isn't my native language but I have been to places where the native language is neither English nor my native language (E.g. Germany/China). I liked the countries and the people but the majority doesn't understand what you say and vise versa. Made it hard for me to order a meal, ask for directions etc. Makes you feel somewhat alienated.

If you were to turn to one of those tragic yet powerful creates in mythology like vampires, werewolves etc. what would you rather be?


----------



## syoung

Vampire - Immortality seems like a challenge.

Same question to the person below.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Werewolf. I like wolves and i have a bad temper, so a man wolf is a fitting creature for me. 

Same question i guess


----------



## TheVoid

Vampire

I'm looking for blood
I'm looking for souls
I'm looking for love

I'm always alone
I fly in the dark
And I look for someone

I would like to die
But I'm damned and I cry
You know, you are mine!
You know the vampire!

I hate human race
In these centuries
I've seen the disgrace

I suffer for you
I suffer for me
I suffer for world

Same question again.  What dark, suffering, tragic yet powerful create would you rather be?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Shaquille O'Neil == Dark, powerful creature suffering from back pain. Tragic existence = Refs kept on letting MJ win against the Magic.






Who? What? Where? When? Why? How?


----------



## Esugi78

"Who? What? Where? When? Why? How?"

Caveman is that the question? ... if so then the answer is... Mew mew mew mew mew mew

When you read MJ do you associate Michael Jackson, Michael Jordan, or some other MJ?


----------



## TheVoid

Michael Jackson of course. Who else could it possibly be. 
















Do you think it is bad kamma from a past life that we have to suffer in this?


----------



## Mystic Force

No. What would I be being punished for? Being to talkative in a previous life? 

Ques tion

Have you ever encountered anyone famous, not at a planned event, and did you say anything to them?


----------



## IcedOver

I don't believe I've ever spoken to any celebrity. I have passed by Nick Nolte, Illeana Douglas and Khrystyne Haje (I know, really famous, huh?), as well as spotted Christopher Nolan, Anne Hathaway and Helen Mirren on a couple film sets. 

Same question to the person below.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I saw actor Tommy Lee Jones walk out of the local hardware store as I was entering. He was with a group of other guys who run a fishing charter. Buying fishing gear I suppose. It isn't uncommon for celebs to come up to my area to do some fishing or hunting. That was the only one I ran into so far... The man is pretty short too. Pretty friendly demeanor.

How would you describe your style of dressing?


----------



## popeet

confusing. funny. difficult on the eye.

goodwill, dowdy stuff people give me, old ladies' clothes, odd head wraps, home made jewelry, making my ethnicity/nationality/psychiatric status difficult to place.

i just wanted to say: LOL @ caveman re: shaq.

next q, on the topic of taste: 

favorite art medium


----------



## TheVoid

You mean paint medium used to draw? If so, I like acrylic.

What makes you the angriest?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

What makes me angry is the fact that my favorite 4 year old niece has to grow up and face this cruel world of making left turns, figuring out roundabouts, checking if motorcycles are in blind spots, and weaving through construction traffic during grid-lock rush hour.

Do you like rainy days or sunny days?


----------



## popeet

rainy windy nights. the sunny day just after the rain... rainy night. everything is fresh. the smell of wet soil. white puffy clouds tossed like bright giant popcorn into the deep blue sky. stuff liddat.

should artifacts in museums be returned to their custodians in their home cultures?


----------



## TheVoid

Yea, I guess it makes sense because those who find the most value in them are those who can relate to them in some way. Having said that, I also think it makes sense to preserve them in a secure place under conditions that delay deterioration so that many generations can see. I'm not sure if all home cultures can afford to do a proper job at the latter.

What's the scariest thing about marriage that you don't like?


----------



## syoung

The uncertainty of a lifelong partnership with the wrong person.

But then again, that could be the beauty of marriage, the uncertainty.

Tonic water or seltzer water with your vodka?


----------



## loumon

TheVoid said:


> What's the scariest thing about marriage that you don't like?


The 'tug of war' between my introvertedness and her extravertedness.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Syoung asked : Tonic water or seltzer water with your vodka?



loumon said:


> Neither, I'm more of a JD on the rocks if I have hard liquor. Haven't had one in a few years though. It was mainly when I played in a band, my anxiety would shoot through the roof and JD would rescue me lol. I mainly drink merlot wine these days.
> 
> What's your favorite alcoholic beverage?


----------



## TheVoid

Favorite alcoholic beverage is Irish cream with more whiskey added.

How do you think the rest of your life will unfold?


----------



## Esugi78

I don't usually drink beer, but when I do I prefer Saint Brendan's Irish cream liqueur

Things that you like about yourself?


----------



## Esugi78

Oh dang was late on the reply, but cheers on my fellow irish cream lover! 

"How do you think the rest of your life will unfold?"

Dunno, but I will try and do my best to steer it into the path that I wanted it to be 

Things that you like about yourself?


----------



## loumon

TheVoid said:


> Favorite alcoholic beverage is Irish cream with more whiskey added.
> 
> How do you think the rest of your life will unfold?


Not sure, but my arms are open to embrace it.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Esugi78 said:


> I don't usually drink beer, but when I do I prefer Saint Brendan's Irish cream liqueur
> 
> Things that you like about yourself?


As many times that life has knocked me down...I get back up and keep on with life.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Do you believe that you'll for the most part have the strength and courage to face what life deals you?


----------



## Implicate

Nothing has killed me yet, but I know I am not immortal.


Are you now, or do you foresee yourself in the future in your dream occupation?


----------



## TheVoid

I don't think so. I don't think I particularly enjoy doing one thing for a long time either. Depression kicks in I end up feeling trapped and wanting to get out.

Any big plans for the next couple of years. Like job change, marriage, change of home, migration, have kids or kill yourself.


----------



## Implicate

I've committed to keeping my home for another five years, and I won't ever be married, and will never have children. 

I do, however, intend on starting another business and having some form of success, whether that means I can quit working for another company, or just have a side business that makes me happy. 

Do you foresee yourself conquering your anxiety any time in the near future?


----------



## Esugi78

loumon said:


> As many times that life has knocked me down...I get back up and keep on with life.


Like like like!

I'll keep trying to do better each day that's the best I can tell myself to do 

Have your time here helped you?


----------



## TheVoid

Well, not particularly in terms of recovery but in terms of coping with it.

Sorry, this question might only be for the single folks. Does it upset you that you are alone and how do you cope with it?


----------



## DarrellLicht

The only time being single really bothers me is when a couple is posturing me. As if they are that much better than me because they are getting laid.. or something. 

Or else it's pretty much the only way I know. I haven't been in any relationship long enough to reap any benefit from it. It just seems I'm better off on my own and doing things my way rather otherwise compromising for somebody who usually has their eye wandering else ware or isn't all that grateful for my company otherwise. 

What is a guilty pleasure item that you buy often (i.e. clothing, footwear, music, antiques etc.)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Soda lol. I'm addicted. 
Other than that i never spend money for anything unless i absolutely need it.

Do you prefer using cash money or would you rather do away with it all and use Debit/Credit cards?


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I mostly use my debit card, but I like having options, so cash and plastic are good. 

What song best describes your life at the moment?


----------



## loumon

What time of the day are you most energetic?


----------



## frank81

I'm most energetic at night. I always wake up drowsy in the morning.

Which period of the day do you like most?


----------



## popeet

very early morning when everyone is still asleep.

you get three wishes:


----------



## syoung

1: No matter what, things will work out for the best for me.

2: I will live a long and healthy life with no physical impairments or disabilities.

3: And I wish the 1st and 2nd wishes for all the people that I love: friends and family.

Same question to the person below: You get three wishes...


----------



## cavemanslaststand

1. Minnesota Vikings Super Bowl Championship. Dallas cheated Herschel Walkering us.
2. Minnesota Vikings Super Bowl Championship. Falcons and Giants cheated.
3. Minnesota Vikings Super Bowl Championship. Saints cheated.

Whoops I just burned my 3 wishes on a stupid violent sport.

I just had an exhausting week at work. How was your week?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It was a tough week. I had to babysit my sister's kids and at the same time help my stepdad cut and store his heating wood in the basement.

What is the hardest job you ever got?


----------



## popeet

Digging a ditch to repair a sewage pipe. It was a one time job, though, lol.

Babysitting is a very close runner up. Also boring, backbreaking, tedious and involves doodie getting where it shouldn't be.

What's your style in/on the boxing/fighting ring/fencing piste (that last one was included for us fancy SASers who wear powdered wigs & don't like to get our hands dirty)?


----------



## mps625

Cowardly letting the other person win and hoping they will take mercy on me.

What do you suppose is the cause of your SA?


----------



## loumon

I could never figure it out and accepted defeat when I began to notice that when I concentrated more on the things that made me feel better worked for me. So that's the road I'm on.

Do cardio workouts calm your nerves?


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I don't know if they calm my nerves but they give me more energy, make me feel alive...especially if I get all sweaty. 

What is your favorite novel?


----------



## Daveyboy

To kill a mockingbird...First book I ever read that I didn't want to put down...

Do you run? How far and at what time?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I don't run, but i ride a bike. Usually in the morning before it gets too hot. How far i ride depends on my mood.

How fast do you think you can throw a baseball?


----------



## estse

Oh, like a good 30 miles per hour. I'm strong and tough and the best at everything.

What elusively gone or left SAS member do you miss the most?


----------



## popeet

i didn't know him well at all... but i remember shrug... he was kind and funny.

a dog has been hit on a busy four lane boulevard. she is dazed, afraid, limping and can't seem to find her way to the side of the road. do you do something? what?


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

Poppet, you have been around since 2005 as well. cool.

I would look around to see if anybody else noticed the dog and was stopping to help, If not, I would pull over and wait for any kind of break in traffic to go out and corral the dog to the side of the road. Then I would look to see if it had tags and if not take it to the humane society.

What were you doing New Year's Eve, 1999 during the Y2K hysteria?


----------



## Hush7

I spend every New Year's Eve with my extended family.

If you could switch places with anyone for a day, who would you pick and what would you do?


----------



## loumon

Elon Musk.
What I would do is get to see how his brilliant mind processes info.

What's the most daredevil stunt you've attempted and was it worth it?


----------



## DarrellLicht

loumon said:


> Elon Musk.
> What I would do is get to see how his brilliant mind processes info.
> 
> What's the most daredevil stunt you've attempted and was it worth it?


It's a tossup between taking a friends short-bus which he was living in on a joyride, and the bus breaks down on the way back from the liquor store.
Not a lot came out of it, I only meant to park it somewhere else once I got back.

Or jumping off a dry-dock into the water in Portland shipyard. That one could have killed me. You don't know what all washes off the piers after years of floating vessels on and off. Once I was able to pull myself back on the drydock, I was glad to be alive.

Next poster, same question.


----------



## farfegnugen

Lots of stupid stuff when I was younger. Riding on the hood of an old car flying down the highway comes to mind. Also climbing stuff that wasn't the most structurally sound. The things we do as kids to appear fearless.

Who would you pick from your past to thank or apologize to if you had the chance?


----------



## Daveyboy

I'd thank my 8th grade math teacher.. I was known as a troubled smart aleck kid that never tried or did any homework and spent many days in detention or the "opportunity" room..lol
She believed I could be better..Sat me in the front of class and I had to do all the work on the blackboard.. I soon realized I was pretty smart and did very well grade wise through the rest of high school..

Same question..


----------



## jook

I'd thank the librarian at my high school who pointed out to me that I was smart and made me start caring about my education so I stopped coasting.
I'd thank my 5th grade teacher for guiding me to my talent in writing. I'd thank my boyfriend in high school who made me feel loved and special when I needed it most.

Are you a good friend, and why?


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Not really. I have some good friend traits (loyal, trustworthy) but I haven't had much practice being a friend for several years. Most people annoy me  And then there is this whole SA business getting in the way.

What do you hope to accomplish by the end of the year?


----------



## losteternal

I want to finish the book I am writing and not be struggling financially. I should be better off by now having finally cleared my debts but had to have five weeks off work through no fault of my own then got ripped off big time over a car which set me right back :-X
What is the funniest thing that ever happened to you ?


----------



## Zack

Someone crashed their bicycle into the curb outside Tesco about 18 years ago and rolled around in the dirt - laughing so much I can hardly type this!

Still laughing!

Do you like cats?


----------



## jook

I like some cats the same way I like some people, some dogs, and some horses. But I thoroughly enjoy all roosters. I have very low tolerance for lizards but I'm in therapy for this.


How much do you second guess or censor what you wanna say before posting on SAS


----------



## syoung

Yes, I have a tendency to ramble or repeat myself.

I learned that less is more.

Can you write poetry: unstructured or structured? When was the last time your wrote?


----------



## farfegnugen

Unlikely. Poetry seems too rigid and formalized for me to get a handle of.

Tell me something that you would like to gain and something you'd like to lose in your life.


----------



## loumon

What I would like to gain is - the ability to be completely in the 'moment' without the disturbance of thinking. Kind of like how a great song can make you feel. And what I'd like to lose is - the feeling of being 'rushed'.

If you could and had a choice, would you rather fly like a bird or swim like a dolphin?


----------



## DarrellLicht

swim like a dolphin. hands down. A lot more cool **** to see in the abyss imo.

What is the most awkward thing somebody has ever said to you?


----------



## popeet

everything.

me: "do you have a problem with american hegemony?" 
them" "oh no, i don't have a problem with that, my little nephew is black"

me: "yes it's a matter of social darwinism"
them: "you're a smart one, aren't you?" 
me: "a smart one what?"

[when i worked in a bookstore]
regional corporate manager: "oh, so you read?"

them: "are you the one (girl) from the philippines?"
me: "no, i'm from the united states"
them: "do you know where in africa you're from? terrible thing, slavery"

them: "say hello in your language"
me: "hello"
them: "say hello in _your_ language"
me: "hello"

hundreds more clangers where those came from!!!

do you ever have a beer in the morning?


----------



## jook

Of course! that's what I chase the vodka with :rofl. OK on a serious tip, no. I generally have tea (usually green) in the mornings with honey, lemon and sometimes ginger added. Green tea is supposed to be full of anti-oxidants that help fight the signs of, uh,hmm, "maturing".

With regards to extreme environmental conditions, which frightens you the most and why? hurricanes, tornadoes, earthquakes, snowstorms


----------



## Esugi78

*Giggle at Popeet's post"

I'd have to say earthquakes, mainly because of sci-fi movies where earthquakes are so extreme that ground open up and you just fell to the bottomless abyss . Although I kinda want to see a tornado, it's weird I've been in Arkansas for over 15 years and still haven't seen a single one... probably going to regret it if I ever see one though... 

Fav. song to pick up your mood? (if you have one)


----------



## DarrellLicht

Directed @ jook: I've been drinking matcha-grade green tea for the past three months, it has cleared up my skin quite a bit. I'm impressed with that. 



Any song by The Ramones or Turbonegro

Do you often feel paranoid, or do you really think you come across a particular way with other people?


----------



## jook

moroff said:


> Directed @ jook: I've been drinking matcha-grade green tea for the past three months, it has cleared up my skin quite a bit. I'm impressed with that.


MOROFF where do you get it? never heard of it before

Answer: the only time I ever felt paranoid was when I was inhaling the smoke of a certain herb. Had some serious munchies too. Of course that was a long, long, time ago.

I imagine I come across to other people as distant when they don't know me.

What do you most enjoy doing on the internet?


----------



## farfegnugen

Learning I suppose, though mostly I waste time.

What's your preferred junk food?


----------



## syoung

I like being able to look up anything I need or want to know. It's like a giant library to me.

Would you rather be a zombie or a human during zombie apocalypse?


----------



## syoung

syoung said:


> I like being able to look up anything I need or want to know. It's like a giant library to me.
> 
> Would you rather be a zombie or a human during zombie apocalypse?


You beat me to it.

The Question Was: What is your preferred junk food.

I like plain salted potato chips.

So now my question is:

Would you rather be a zombie or a human during zombie apocalypse?


----------



## Hush7

There's no way I'd survive a zombie apocalypse so I'd rather be dead. I don't want to be a zombie because the thought of eating people is too disturbing. I guess I'd be a zombie though since I won't know I am a zombie. Being human would be too damn scary unless I end up in a Walking Dead group with Daryl, Michonne, Glenn and Rick.

Let's go back to favorite junk food. Do you prefer sweet or salty snacks?


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Sweet. Cookies, cake. Yum. 

What are you listening to?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Right now? The humming of my AC 

If you could build a robot, what would it look like and what would you build it for?


----------



## DarrellLicht

If I could build a robot, it would be a one with strengths in dexterity, physical strength, and intelligence.. Tell me that wouldn't be helpful to assist work on stuff..

When was the last time you did any recreational drugs?


----------



## IcedOver

I've never done drugs even once, never even took a sip of an alcoholic beverage. I'm in company with Penn Jillette, Dee Snider and Donald Trump. 

Do you still have some toys or comic books from your childhood that might be valuable and could be sold for a little money?


----------



## Esugi78

I guess I do... although most of it in my home town, I don't know if my dad still keep it or throw it all away , I had Spawn#1 I'd imagine they'd have a good price now.

Does material possession (money included) matters to you?


----------



## loumon

Money - Only in the sense that it affords me the time and freedom to live the way I want to (somewhat), but not in the sense of having material goods. Money does not fill the emotional voids the way a warm and sincere human embrace does.

In general, do you feel your life is going in the right emotional direction?


----------



## DarrellLicht

If the cycle of complacency and depression persist, I don't expect to last too much longer. Just the fact alone that I seem to get a warm response from singles (or whatever) is all that is really hanging me in there. I don't seem to have a hook-point.

Have you recently given up on a hobby?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Riding my bike. I didn't give up per say, but i don't do it as much as i did before. I used to ride 2 to 4 hours per day. Now it's a good day if i take the bike out of the garage to go around the neighborhood for 20 minutes.

If you were a ninja and started your own clan, what would call it?


----------



## Esugi78

I would call it "Not Ninjas Clan" because we have to be secretive of course! And no one's allowed to own a phone or have an internet connection so NSA can't spy on us... non ninjas, yep!

... Fav show as a kid I guess? And happy 4th for those that celebrate it


----------



## Daveyboy

How could there be any other...Davey and Goliath










BBQ time...are you a Hamburger or Hot dog person?


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I will get one of each! 

What has been the best thing to happen to you this year so far?


----------



## syoung

Recovered from severe depression and anxiety.

Flipside. What's the worse thing that has happened to you this year so far?


----------



## farfegnugen

The lack of excitement going on in my life these days. The year is over half over and I haven't really done anything to make inroads for myself or given myself a chance for something new. I guess I would say I'm in a rut.

When was the last time you had someone really mad at you?


----------



## jook

I guess that's one good thing about not having many social/family connections...nobody's ever mad at me, :clap. The only exception would be my adult son who's been mad at me about something for the last three years. 

What did you do on the 4th of July? Did you at least get to see some fireworks!


----------



## anonymid

Just spent the whole day at home, but I got to some fireworks nonetheless since some people in our neighborhood were setting them off.

When was the last time you taught something (anything at all, formally or informally) to another person?


----------



## jook

I'm trying to teach my significant other how to fold laundry...it ain't workin'

When was the last time someone taught you something?


----------



## TheVoid

Well I learn to paint from youtube. 

Do you feel like working on a Friday evening, just a few hours before the normal off-time?


----------



## Esugi78

I like working so yeah I rather work than doing nothing at home

What are you working on right now? (hobby or self improvement project, etc)


----------



## jook

Just this week, I picked up my writing again. I started this "book" about eight years ago and have worked on it on and off since then. It's been about two years since I looked at this time around. It's not going to be a large book, probably a small ebook or self-publishing venture. It's basically about my spiritual (not religious) beliefs. I think I'm finally ready to get it done.

What is something you consider yourself very knowledgeable about?


----------



## syoung

I'm sort of a Renaissance man. I know a lot about a lot of things.
I can do a lot of things too. Learning new things has always been fun for me.

Can you fly a plane?


----------



## Hush7

No, I cannot fly a plane. I doubt I could even make a paper plane fly more than a foot!

What was the best gift you've ever given someone and what was the best gift you've ever received?


----------



## Esugi78

Jook: Gl with your book!

Not sure what's the best gift I've ever gave to another person. I donate monthly to children's hospital so I guess this  best gift I received... must be a lot from my family when I was a kid, but recently I'd say it's clothing items because I rarely buy clothes, so any clothing gift is appreciated lol

How do you wear your perfume/cologne? (I'm guessing people do different ways? I've seen some putting behind ears, neck, etc. I spray it on my clothes because I don't want the chemicals touching my skin O.O)


----------



## Daveyboy

I do not wear cologne/after shave it bothers my asthma.. I find cologne on men not good at all and very rarely has a woman walked by me wearing perfume and I said to myself "wow she smells good" I prefer no scent/clean smell..
A lot of people have asthma nowadays..I am lucky perfume and after shave are not permitted in our office..(all employees rule.not just mine..)

Favorite brand of a bar of shower soap?


----------



## jook

I use bath gels because I prefer liquid soap rather than dealing with a slippery, slimy bar of soap. When I do use bars though it's usually something tried and true like Dial.

Have you used teeth whiteners before and did they work?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I've had extensive dental work done. But I never underwent any whitening/bleaching treatment. 

List all the physical injuries you experienced.


----------



## farfegnugen

I don't think so. It would be a very long list of broken bones, stitches and bad haircuts.

What is the first thing you do after you get home from being gone all day and is there anything else you'd like to do with that time instead?


----------



## syoung

I used to let the dog out but now she is passed away. I now use that time to get home and check that everything is ok and then I either pour myself a beverage and wind down or get ready for some kind of social thing that I am attending that eve.

What's the first thing you do when you wake up?


----------



## CeilingStarer

Meh.


----------



## DarrellLicht

My folks are still living. I feel I lack a great deal of affection for them. I can only expect complacency from them in a given situation. They are responsible for the abuse and neglect that went on when we were little. They are just now starting to 'owning up' so to speak.. When we're in our 30's and trying to pick up the pieces..
They're the only parents I'll ever have, I choose to forgive them. Keep tabs with them once in a while. I will not confide or turn to them for assistance. 

Come on, I wanna hear some scar stories oke


----------



## losteternal

From top down. Fainted and fractured skull, ex bf broke my nose, fractured left cheek bone kicked by horse, scar over right eye fell off motorbike with no crash helmet going down a gravel path, cracked rib c.o demented ex, cut right index finger off trying to rescue horse stuck in barb wire fence, dent in left knee fell over on ice got infected was on a drip for ten days and nearly lost leg, fractured right fibia horse tripped getting off horsebox and slid into the back of my leg, chipped right ankle breaking up horse fight and mangled all toes on left foot you guessed it a horse trod on me .

What embarrasing song you gonna admit to liking ?


----------



## Daveyboy

Tough choice..off the top of my head..

Dancing Queen-ABBA
Party in the USA--Miley Cyrus

How about the next person..most embarrassing song you like?


----------



## Esugi78

Hanson's MMMbop I guess? 

Do you cook? What's your favorite self cook food if you do?


----------



## Daveyboy

Esugi78 said:


> Hanson's MMMbop I guess?
> 
> :banana Oh yes that's a good one Eric ...:haha
> 
> Do you cook? What's your favorite self cook food if you do?


I cook all my meals to save money...
I am a bad cook....
..but I can make a mean sushi rice!!:yes

You're going out to a restaurant tonight...What's it going to be for you?
Italian, American, Chinese, Thai, German..ect


----------



## Buerhle

Italian

Your going to watch a tv show marathon tonight? Which show?
(thanx davey boy, like the theme  )


----------



## Hush7

This is embarrassing to admit, but I'd watch a Pretty Little Liars marathon. I don't know why I like this show so much when it's target demographic is about 20 years younger than me.

What embarrassing tv show do you watch?


----------



## Daveyboy

I don't know if I'm embarrassed by it too much..
but I like Wipeout.. 
I never get tired of seeing people being tossed like rag dolls into the water...haha

How do you feel about reality TV shows.. 
Storage Wars, Duck Dynasty, Deadliest catch, River Monster..ect.


----------



## Hush7

Not a big fan of reality tv shows anymore. I remember watching the first season of The Real World on MTV. It was groundbreaking back then. Now there are too many reality shows and most of them are cringe worthy. Honey Boo Boo? Toddlers and Tiaras? America's Got (NO) Talent?

I did enjoy Deadliest Catch. I watched the first four or five seasons and even met a bunch of people from that show. Sounds crazy, but I have a t-shirt that a bunch of captains and crew members signed. 

We're having a SAS potluck. What delicious dish are you bringing to share? It has to be homemade so no tricking us with store/restaurant-bought food. If you're feeling adventurous, you can post your recipe in the recipe thread.


----------



## farfegnugen

Salmonella souffle. I mostly grill and stir-fry, but I am willing to learn and take requests.

What are some of your other irrational fears-e.g. claustrophobia, xenophobia, etc?


----------



## TheVoid

Separation anxiety, fear of heights

Sorry, this question is only for single folks who feel like they are unlikely to get married. What are your plans on living alone when your parents are gone?


----------



## losteternal

Ive lived on my own for 22 years anyway would rather be dead then married.

Weird question now my tarantula is having babies i plan to keep 4 or 5 babies.
What should i name them (not human names stuff like venus or merlin.)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Venom, Carnage, Peter Parker, Spider-Slayer and Doppelganger. 

Do you have any dangerous spiders where you live?


----------



## DarrellLicht

'hobo' spiders supposedly. They are a relative to the brown recluse. I never seen anything bigger than those 1/4" brown house spiders... Not to mention whatever migrates in somebody's suitcase or comes in produce boxes at grocery stores.. I used to find some exotic creatures when I worked Produce dept. at Safeway..

Do you have any interests/aspirations you want to pursue in the next year or so?


----------



## Esugi78

moroff said:


> I used to find some exotic creatures when I worked Produce dept. at Safeway..


Sounds interesting lol.

I used to have a real problem utilizing my time when I'm not working, but recently I've been much better at it, so for the next year this is my focus, just to do anything that I can do to fill my free time. It'd be nice if it's something social but so far... not really... have signed to Meetup, but have yet to commit to any meeting...

Any conversation topic that makes you easily connect to another person?


----------



## Hush7

Everyone eats so it's got to be food. I've noticed even painfully shy people can talk all day long about what they love to eat, what they don't like to eat, favorite restaurants, restaurants they hate because they got food poisoning there, secret family recipes, etc. 

Can't think of another question so same question to the next person.


----------



## Daveyboy

I think that was a great answer.. Also I noticed a lot of people like to talk about sleep and sleep habits. Whether they're good, snore, sleepwalk, blankets, types of beds..
Not as good as food..But

It's so hot here. I really would like to be in the water..
Do you have a pool? If yes can I come over...


----------



## TheVoid

Nope. I have a muddy pond-like thingy down the path. Most welcome to take a dip if you like. 

What's your weirdest obsession/fantasy?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It's kind of morbid and a bit sick but i would love to be an assassin who only kills bad guys, like mob bosses, drug dealers and pimps. Clean the street from all the filth, you know?

If you had the choice to save only one, would you save the lawyer or the politician?


----------



## Zack

The lawyer! Politicians are worthless and spineless ALL the time; at least lawyers have _some_ use.

Do you like raw broad beans?


----------



## popeet

I'd probably love them if I could eat them raw! But my mouth swells up eating raw vegetables. I love growing food, too bad I can't stroll between the beds casually sampling beans as a visual testament to mother nature's bounty.

Have you ever accidentally ingested a psychoactive substance?


----------



## loumon

No. But I've had days where it wouldn't have been a bad thing.

What things do you do to mentally escape?


----------



## Mystic Force

I would take time off to go look at interesting scenary and sit and relax and enjoy nature. Currently not option due to work and family need week off bad!

What is the longest you have worked without a week off.


----------



## loumon

About one and a half years. I feel that it's not healthy to go over one year without a break.

What's the longest week (hours) you've worked?


----------



## Esugi78

I don't remember... but I do remember I've worked every single day for a month (worked in restaurant and they were grossly understaffed) that was a real 'have no life' time for me.

If you could have existed at any time period what would it be?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

During the jurassic I mean cretaceous so I can grill me some t-rex steaks.

What would make you feel complete other than a Minnesota Vikings Super Bowl championship?


----------



## Daveyboy

A New York Jet superbowl championship...


Do you have a favorite sports team?


----------



## Daveyboy

Lol..yes along time ago..

The Vikings will win the Superbowl after the 2014 season ..I have spoken..


Have you ever been to an tropical island?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Whoops I have deleted to not offend Jets people. I better repost to put some context. See if I can remember:

Ummm, didn't Joe Namath and the Jets win something, or was it too ancient and they cheated?

When will the Minnesota Vikings win a Super Bowl championship?

then this, and carry on...



Daveyboy said:


> Lol..yes along time ago..
> 
> The Vikings will win the Superbowl after the 2014 season ..I have spoken..
> 
> Have you ever been to an tropical island?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I've been to the Florida Keys or as the weird UK people call it Florida Quays.

Have you been to a sub-tropical island?


----------



## loumon

Yep, the Azores. I was born there.

Have you ever taken a cruise ship vacation?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Never. The biggest boat i was on was a ferry. 

What is the fastest vehicle(or anything) you've been on?


----------



## Hush7

Don't know much about cars, but the fastest car I've ever been in was probably a Porsche 911.

If you had access to a time machine for one round trip, what year would you set the time machine to and why would you choose that year?


----------



## Daveyboy

2015..

Because I want to see if my life is going somewhere....Or more of the same...


Same question..Time machine..What year? Why?


----------



## WoofWoof

I would go back to 1979 with my 2013 head on and make a lot of different decisions....I think 

Are you a pet person and if so is it dogs, cat, fish....and why?


----------



## Mimi SIB

WoofWoof said:


> I would go back to 1979 with my 2013 head on and make a lot of different decisions....I think
> 
> Are you a pet person and if so is it dogs, cat, fish....and why?


Dogs and cats, yes! They are my friends! I love both. Fish, no. I know a lot of people like doing aquariums as a hobby, but in my opinion, a fish cannot come anywhere near a dog or cat as far as being a companion. And I don't like seeing any other animal in cramped quarters as a pet. No offense to the tarantula lovers in this thread. I just need a huggy animal who can recognize me and love me back, warts and all.

Name something on your bucket list.


----------



## Mystic Force

Walking hadrians wall, this would have been so much easier when I lived in England.

Do you enjoy answering these questions and do you find the responses interesting?


----------



## Daveyboy

TheVoid said:


> I have a muddy pond-like thingy down the path. Most welcome to take a dip if you like.


Thank you

I enjoy reading the past responses... It helps me kind of get to know the members here..Especially the 30+ ones, cause there's not too many. 
I have a hard time asking a question though I draw a blank a lot....

Do you get your next days clothes ready the night before?..Or do you wing it in the morning?


----------



## syoung

Wing it in the morning.

Have you ever baked banana bread? Just made my first batch tonight~


----------



## loumon

No, but it sounds good.

Have you ever driven your car at over 115 mph?


----------



## TheVoid

No. I'm scared of speed and that I will lose control of the wheel.

What do you miss the most in life?


----------



## Daveyboy

Wow there could be so many....
But what I think I miss the most is rolling over in my bed and feeling someone else there ..To feel someone else's skin in the middle of the night and just get close and share a pillow... 
Sorry if it sounds dramatic..I'b better at the funny ones..lol

While you are on SAS are you also doing something else? Watching TV..Cleaning?


----------



## TheVoid

Daveyboy said:


> Sorry if it sounds dramatic..I'b better at the funny ones..lol


Hehehe, I can relate.



Daveyboy said:


> While you are on SAS are you also doing something else? Watching TV..Cleaning?


Yes... like working :afr
What do you hate the most in the culture/society you are in? Does it make you feel like you want to move?


----------



## Mimi SIB

TheVoid said:


> Hehehe, I can relate.
> 
> Yes... like working :afr
> What do you hate the most in the culture/society you are in? Does it make you feel like you want to move?


I know, I'm taking two turns... so sue me :boogie But this one's a no-brainer: The culture I'm living in is OUTGOING AND SOCIABLE! And I'm... well... not! Too lazy to move.

Oh crap... taking two turns means coming up with two questions, now, doesn't it. Umm... let's see... Which character from Charlie Brown/Peanuts can you relate to the most?


----------



## Hush7

I'm the sad Christmas tree. Lol

Sorry, my memory is shot and I can't remember the character names or what they were like.

Same question if you're Esugi78. Just kidding!

What's your favorite and least favorite season and why?


----------



## losteternal

I love summer as i crave heat and light we get precious little of it in England but the sun makes me feel so much happier.
I hate winter with a passion particularly snow and icey weather. I dont get the luxury of hiding in bed as my horse is waiting for me but if i didnt have him i would hibernate 
Describe your dream home.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Do you have a family member that drags you down?


----------



## Zack

Yes, they ALL do. 

Why is everything an anticlimax?


----------



## Esugi78

"Same question if you're Esugi78. Just kidding!" Haha thanks for taking this one Hush7, I never into peanuts so I couldn't answer that one lol

Everything's an anticlimax because after you shoot everything cools down? ehm...

Do you watch the newest "dares" fad kids coming up with these days in YouTube? Which one's particularly make an impression on you... xD


----------



## farfegnugen

Not unless someone links it to me. Kids have to do something to weed out the really stupid.

What was your favorite thing to play with as a kid?


----------



## Hush7

Stuffed animals! 

Same question to the next person.


----------



## loumon

A cassette/radio recorder. I would make tapes of my favorite songs. I had to do it when my dad was not around (it was his).

Did you play sports when you were a kid?


----------



## harrison

They used to try and make me at school but I usually found a way to get out of it. I can remember actually trying to play football once - someone unfortunately threw the ball to me and I saw some huge guy running straight at me so I quickly threw it away - and he veered off in different direction! 

I never liked sports - I preferred the library.

Have you ever been hypnotised?


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes..twice to stop smoking...Didn't work but it felt extremely relaxing...


I really enjoy watching big TVs...Do you have a big TV? If yes can I come over?


----------



## coffeeandflowers

No, I don't have a TV. I watch shows and movies on my computer  

What was the last movie you watched? Did you like it?


----------



## harrison

I just watched "You don't Know Jack" with Al Pacino - about Jack Kevorkian, the euthanasia guy. It was good - Pacino's great - he even gets the accent right. ( at least I think he does. )

Do you ever wonder what everyone on here actually looks like? ( I do. )


----------



## Hush7

Yes, that's why I sometimes lurk in the photo albums section.

Do you have any exciting plans for this weekend?


----------



## TheVoid

I plan to draw something during the say, stare at the sea in the evening, and probably eat something out in the night. It's not overly exciting as I will be doing this all alone but I still like the time off work.

How do you handle confrontation?


----------



## loumon

By trying to understand the other person's perspective, rather than being too meek or aggressive like I use to be. I guess what I'm saying is that there is no right nor wrong, but rather having the thought of 'why is there a problem between him/her with me. 

I find that trees can be more expressive than humans, what do you think?


----------



## Daveyboy

Generally no...
But I do have lots of Weeping Willows where I live..They are expressive I think..

















If you had to buy a casual shirt and shorts what store would you shop at?


----------



## ilsr

Target.

I keep seeing posts about young people in critical years, 16,17,18,19,20 etc. feeling they are behind as each year passes. Then I wonder when does it stop mattering especially to someone with SA after those years are over and done with. And one isn't college age or new to the workforce anymore etc. 

When did you stop worrying about keeping up socially with your same age peer group?


----------



## Mimi SIB

:bananaThird time. But I like this game.

Didn't take me long. I understood early on that I was a square peg in a round WORLD, and how much easier it was to play by my own rules rather than keep up with the Joneses in my school and other surroundings. 

Ever use Freecycle or a similar organization to acquire or get rid of stuff?


----------



## Esugi78

No, but thanks for letting me know such organization exist, I'll check it out 

Do you go watch movie at the theatre? Do you go with others or by yourself? (I prefer Redbox myself, except when the movie oozes nerdgasm like LOTR then I go, usually by myself)


----------



## coffeeandflowers

The last time I went to the movie theater was in December. I have gone once on my own, and I didn't like it, that is why it has only been once. I used to use Redbox, but there isn't one near me and their movie selection sucks. So I use Netflix (selection also sucks) or I download the movies I want to watch. 

What magazines do you read and subscribe to?


----------



## syoung

None. I am more a book person. But I iwll pick up Popular Mechanics or Popular Science to look at in a magazine rack.

Favorite Book of all time? Mine is probably Rascal by Sterling North.


----------



## losteternal

Stephen King- different seasons, i felt lost when i finished it. Its my all time favourite .
If you have ever seen "litle britain" who do you think is the funniest character (i like Sebastian best.)


----------



## Hush7

My answer is completely biased. I like the Prime Minister played by Anthony Stewart Head. I loved him on Buffy the Vampire Slayer. I've only watched a few of his Little Britain clips on YouTube.

I was just wondering if anyone wears actual pajamas anymore. What do you wear to bed?


----------



## Daveyboy

Yea I still wear pajamas..lol...Sometimes even to bed..
I use them for late night lounging because they are so soft and comfortable...

Some are kind of carttonish TV shows....I cut them of at the knees... because I'm kind of tall so they easier to wear without them pulling at my calves....
Completed with a soft t shirt...

Do you own any watercraft..Boat, kayak, jetski? If you do can I come over??


----------



## Mystic Force

I want to buy a 2 man kayak, have to prevent the wife spending all the money for thst to happen.

Answer a question you wanted to Answer but that someone else got there first earlier in the thread.


----------



## TheVoid

Okay, I'll take this:


syoung said:


> Favorite Book of all time?


Answer: Crime and punishment

Next question: Say you are given a choice to pick between a life as a vampire with all the vampire suffering (blood thirst, hard to get in the sunshine etc.) yet with all his/her super powers (increased hearing, travel fast, persuade minds) vs a normal human life without SA. What would you pick?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Easy, I'll be an innovative vamp that creates synthetic blood factories based on cow blood and injecting synthetic human replicated DNA (PCR) and never have to kill/infect any humans nor cows.

I'll make millions off of these Vamp Juice factories.

Vampires these days are such idiots. Dumbass ticks and west nile mosquits aside, have you heard of bats or standard mosquitoes or horse flies intentionally converting and/or killing their host? That's not very productive nor very smart to reduce your supply in a violent rage, and on top of that, even create competetition by converting your victim to vamp. Plain stupid.

When will you be happy other than after the Minnesota Vikings win a super bowl championship?


----------



## Buerhle

Lol

:lol


----------



## TheVoid

cavemanslaststand said:


> That's not very productive nor very smart to reduce your supply in a violent rage, and on top of that, even create competetition by converting your victim to vamp.


Maybe they are lonely and want more fellow vamps in the vamp help forums


----------



## syoung

I'd rather be a human without SAD.

Scotch or Beer?


----------



## leonardess

Can I say Guinness? 


what do you think about at night? do your thoughts tend to have a different tone than what you think about during daylight hours?


----------



## Esugi78

Ha Caveman's question got skipped.

I try to be happy for any reason even if it's a small one. But hanging out with my niece is a true good time, so whenever that is I guess.

Leonardess Q:

what do you think about at night? do your thoughts tend to have a different tone than what you think about during daylight hours?


----------



## loumon

At night I tend to think about pressing issues. Sometimes I even wake-up in the middle of the night in deep thought...it stresses me and makes it hard to go back to sleep. Thankfully waking up in deep thought doesn't happen often. During daylight hours I'm busy doing things, and that helps in relaxing the mind some.

Do you take naps during the daylight hours?


----------



## anonymid

Not often. When I do, I always feel really really weird when I wake up.

Name one cliche that you think is utter BS, and another that you think is 100% truth.


----------



## farfegnugen

Good things happen to those who wait. Most everything is up for grabs and will not fall into your lap.

Treat others, like you would like to be treated. Maybe, it will not come back around to reward you, but it will make you feel better about yourself.

Do you have something that you would risk life and limb for?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Of course family, friends, and a Minnesota Vikings Super Bowl Championship.



TheVoid said:


> Maybe they are lonely and want more fellow vamps in the vamp help forums


Vamps have feelings?


----------



## Hush7

Was that really the next question? I'll answer it anyway.

Yes, they do have feelings. Blood lust is most likely their most powerful feeling. I wonder if it's anything like how I feel about dark chocolate? 

What do you like to wear while relaxing at home?


----------



## Esugi78

Short and T-shirt, I can't stand heat :x

How often do you locked yourself out of your room/house/car/etc...


----------



## syoung

Locked myself out of the car ONCE in a blizzard. Never again.
Locked myself out the house ONCE coming home from a party. Never again.

I make sure I have keys on me all the time. And I have backup stashed at friends and neighbors houses.

I like the previous question: Leonardess Q:

what do you think about at night? do your thoughts tend to have a different tone than what you think about during daylight hours?


----------



## RiversEdge

If I may join in on this thread....My thoughts are about the same as during the day. I've thought carefully about my answer. I think a LOT and over think and worry and have thoughts and people and memories racing through my mind most of the time -- so at night my main thought is praying I don't have a panic attack and sleep well!

My question to the person below, what kind of things do you dream about doing if you could?


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

I dream about being able to walk into a party sober, and be totally at ease and comfortable.

I also dream about the freedom to do anything I want on a particular day, like, on a whim fly down and visit my friend in Arizona. Or take a trip to Vegas just for the heck of it.

My question for the person below is...Do you find yourself missing and wishing you could go back in time to relive your childhood?


----------



## loumon

Only if I could go back with the knowledge I have now. There were some instances that I shouldn't have given into so easily. As well as some where I should have given someone a hug instead of confrontation.


Is the knowledge of your past helping or hurting you deal with your present life?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Both.

It's helped because my toolbox of reusable code built of from experience is helping me survive tough technical work situations as they come.

It's hurt because I still occasionally brood over past life experiences with people, and it sometimes makes me bitter, fatigued, or simply disinterested in life's human interactions.

Bills, fighting for food and space, and squabbles over selfish stuff just makes me feel terribly dulled and no longer interested in any life experiences nor much of anything life has left to offer.

Except for when the Minnesota Vikings win their first super bowl championship, what do you have to look forward to?


----------



## TheVoid

cavemanslaststand said:


> what do you have to look forward to?


Death

When was the last time you were a victim of discrimination, either gender, racial or whatever


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ I was discriminated/rejected by my former fiance's parents for being a bumpkin and on top of that being one fugly dude.

In spite of how ugly the first Minnesota Viking's Super Bowl victory game will be, a win will be a win. So the question is, do you describe yourself as living through life in an ugly manner but just barely making it by?


----------



## Esugi78

Caveman and his Vikings O.O... hey you're permanently banned how come you can still post... are you... Neo? :O

Oh wait that's baned... oooohhh clever, I see what you did there ;p

I'm living through life... as best as I can... or at least try

The martians/or Vulcans, or whatever your fav alien is lol comes tomorrow, offering to take some human into a human-friendly planet and they'll also brought a limited amount of supplies that we currently have. But you won't ever go back to Earth since we don't have the technology to travel between star system yet. Would you do it?


----------



## syoung

Yes I would go because it is for the sake of exploration and knowledge.

Not ever coming back to share it would suck the big one.

What are your first thoughts in the morning...? Mine is: What time is it?


----------



## Hush7

Crap, I'm still alive.

I'm running out of shampoo and thinking about trying a new one. 

What's your favorite shampoo?


----------



## losteternal

Tresemme and there conditioner i use it on my horses mane and tail as well.

What is your fave toothpaste?


----------



## Buerhle

Crest I guess ?

How bout those Vikings. ?
Lol.


----------



## Mystic Force

Yes those vikings did a lot of raping and pillaging of England. That was the question right? 

How good is your handwritting/penmanship and does it embarras you for others to see it?


----------



## TheVoid

wow, it seems like I didn't write something down in ages. :O My handwritting is okay and I don't really care how it comes out. I don't think anybody cares much these days.

What time of the day are your sexual feelings at a peak, generally?


----------



## loumon

Oh, interesting question. Time of day has nothing to do with it.

What thought process do you put in motion to reverse feeling down or depressed?


----------



## Mystic Force

I become pissed off/very annoyed or sad for the rest of the day. After a nights sleep I am over it and ready to move on.

What is your favorite accent ?


----------



## Esugi78

The English, but since they have so many accents I don't know exactly which one... Lily Allen's accent is very cute, which one is that? 

Are you trying to face any of your fears right now?


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

Not at the moment, but I am dedicating myself generally to improvement again instead of just living in a nice safe avoidance bubble.

I am going to cheat and ask a specific member 'Buerhle' a question:

Will Devin Gardner cause more headaches for my Husker defense than Denard Robinson did?

And here is a general one for the person below. Is there a TV show that you are kind of embarrassed to admit you like? If so, what it is?


----------



## syoung

I prefer watching commercials.

Seriously. I have the attention span of a goldfish.

Favorite sap movie of all time? Mine is Starman starring Jeff Bridges.


----------



## Hush7

syoung said:


> I prefer watching commercials.
> 
> Seriously. I have the attention span of a goldfish.
> 
> Favorite sap movie of all time? Mine is Starman starring Jeff Bridges.


Sometimes commercials are better than tv shows. I looooove AT&T's werewolf and puppy brother commercials.

I can't watch The Notebook without crying. It's cheesy good!

Do you ever go to your high school reunions? If yes, are you glad you've gone? If no, why not?


----------



## cloister2

Hush7 said:


> Sometimes commercials are better than tv shows. I looooove AT&T's werewolf and puppy brother commercials.
> 
> I can't watch The Notebook without crying. It's cheesy good!
> 
> Do you ever go to your high school reunions? If yes, are you glad you've gone? If no, why not?


No. I didn't like high school and I'm none too proud of myself now.

What was your best period of life so far?


----------



## loumon

The present time. I FINALLY sense the tipping balance going from anxiety/fear to feeling ok with life. Some days are still not so good, but such is life.

Are there people in your life that know that you struggle with anxiety, and use it as a tool against you for their gain with no regard to your well being?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Yes, they are called azzwholes, ********, and Green Bay Packer fans.

How has your summer been going or whatever season it is in the southern hemi?


----------



## Mystic Force

For the first time in 8 years I have a car with working AC so my summer is nice and cool for 1:15 each way commute.

What was your first car?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

My first car looked something like this:










What will be your next car?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I wish. That must be worth a small fortune nowadays in good condition.

Did you ever drive something bigger than a car?


----------



## Daveyboy

I drove a pontoon boat a couple of times so I guess that's bigger...

It is like 95 degrees here. My A/C is barely keeping my place chilly... Do you have your A/C on Now? Is it nice and cool? If yes can I come over?


----------



## syoung

Got central ac for the first time in my life.

It's bliss.

Yes you can come over but I will be asleep.

Do you like to swim? I was in the pool for a good 30 minutes doing laps using all different strokes. Crawl, doggie, back, butterfly. I am not that good but it is one hell of a workout and you don't overheat!


----------



## Esugi78

Can't swim, it's stone style once I submerge I don't go back up... liked jumping in the water when I was kid since I can use floating device... too embarrassed to use one now so I don't go to pool anymore... plus I can't suck my gut anymore... when did that happened 

Do you get sick easily? Like flu/fever things like that?


----------



## Mystic Force

I am generally fairly healthy, don't take medication except during allergy season, however the last two jobs I started I got strep throat in the first week. My wife thinks it was stress related.

Who is your worst enemy in the world and you can not say yourself.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Myself. Oops, I cheated. But it is true. No one is more against me than myself. Or hates me as much as I hate myself. There are some people I don't like, who don't like me, got into nasty fights with, but that was so long ago it doesn't matter anymore. 

What is something you are looking forward to?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Minnesota Vikings super bowl championship and a publisher's clearing house sweepstakes victory. This question was tailor made for me .

Given I'm in a mini-marathon of remote production work activities without getting much sleep, what's the longest duration you went without sleep? Did you start hallucinating?


----------



## TheVoid

cavemanslaststand said:


> what's the longest duration you went without sleep? Did you start hallucinating?


Not much. Maybe some 20 hours when I had to catch an early morning flight and was too nervous to sleep.

Do you fantasize about kissing someone you shouldn't be kissing? If so who?


----------



## frank81

Not so much to call it fantasizing but sometimes I'll imagine kissing a friend of mine. I'm not sure whether it feels like she's more like a friend or a sister.

Have you ever done something intimate to someone and regret it later on? Like hugging, kissing or making out?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ An attractive intern once hugged me on her last day, and I couldn't stop her in time from doing it. It was regretful because the other full-time workers saw that, and I have a personal rule not to hug coworkers unless it was my grandma working next to me.

Have you seen Gladiator, and if you are a monomaniacal poster like me, how many times?


----------



## Daveyboy

I have seen Gladiator 2 times.. Although the last time was awhile ago.. Good movie.

It is 94 degrees here again today.. Too hot.. What is the coldest beverage you have at your place? Soda, Iced tea, Beer? If you have extra can I come over?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ You can have this. It's super-cold because it is nasty and hangs around in the frig. I accidently drank one yesterday and almost died. It's a Minnesota brew too.










Do you like miller light?


----------



## farfegnugen

Not especially but I've had worse.


Where's the worst place you've ever been?


----------



## Zack

Coventry.

How much does your right arm weigh? (Mine is 7 pounds.)


----------



## Hush7

I feel dumb. How do you weigh just your arm? Mine is still attached and won't come off. It must be of average arm weight though.

Peek-a-boo! Look in your wallet at your license/ID. Did you fib about your height/weight? How off are they?


----------



## syoung

Nope. License reflects properly.

Do you like gorillas?


----------



## TheVoid

Not really but I like to watch them form a good distance.  Most animals are interesting.

Do you think people's privacy is being violated gradually by the introduction of connection networks like Face book and the fact that most of our personal information is on the Web, in remote servers we have no control over. Where do you see the world in say 100 years from now?


----------



## Esugi78

If it's on the web then everyone can see it :\ Can't say where the world will be in 100 years, if commerce take priority over everything else like it have been then chances are someone can look at you through their eye-phone and know every single thing about you. Or nuclear holocaust may happen and earth's void of any living thing :b

Do you collect any fashion apparel?


----------



## Daveyboy

Not really, although when I was younger and had more free money I did buy a lot of Gargoyle sunglasses... (that's the Terminator movie glasses Arnold wore..lol)

I'm one of those who can't sit on a sofa the right way.. I either lay across the sofa or put my big feet on an ottoman.. I wish it was bigger..
What kind of sofa do you have? Is it a big sectional? If it is can I come over?


----------



## Esugi78

I don't own a sofa, I rent a room in my relative's house so I have very few furnitures... but they have a sofa in the living room, I have no idea what kind but yes of course you can come over

Do you think Daveyboy will ever come over (iirc everyone keep inviting him to come over, but has he actually ever do it) ? hehehehhhehe


----------



## Hush7

Yes. As soon as Davey finds someone with the perfect set up, he will stop by to relax. There has to be someone near him that has a big, comfy sectional, a/c and whatever else he's looking for.

Would you ever meet anyone from this forum?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Anyone who stops in Minnesota gets lunch/dinner on me as SA folks are kindred spirits, except for UltraShy from Wisconsin due to territorial border disputes, besides Wisconsin owes Minnesota all sorts of money.

Davey is welcome, but only in the dead of winter and not for long as New Yorkers are annoying.

Why are New Jersey and New Yorkers annoying?


----------



## Daveyboy

lol..You Guys..:haha
I'm coming one day..

I don't know why people from NY and NJ are annoying.. 
But I won't disagree..
I think a lot are ( metro area) over the top extroverts..haha..and they are use to being around a lot of people...but not me.


When was the last time you made a drink using powder? Like tang, iced tea, Kool-Aid?


----------



## Hush7

I make powdered drinks all the time. Crystal Light lemonade. Yum!

What's so great about the Minnesota Vikings? Why do men love watching the Super Bowl so much? What would make you happier, a Viking's Super Bowl championship or a Seahawks Super Bowl championship?

Oh yeah, I'd like to say the people I met while wondering around NYC were quite friendly. Maybe they're not as annoying when they see lost tourists with maps?


----------



## Daveyboy

Wow tough choice.. The Seahawk's coach is an ex Jet coach who was no good.. The Vikings? Eh guess I have to pick them, They are like the Buffalo Bills made it there lots of times and never won..lol..
Superbowl is special because it's more than a game it's an event. The culmination of the football season. Win or Lose the season is gone until the long wait till next year..I have a long wait till I see my Jets there.haha.


I will ask the same question Seahawks or Vikings?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Does that question even need to be dignified with a response?

Minnesota is like the best team ever. Conspiracy. The New York mob fixed games and refs helped out so that the Minnesota Vikings would never win a super bowl championship. We are breadbasket of the world, like the best of the best. It's a measure to prevent Minnesotans from being too proud and stay humble.

The Sea Eagles? Who? I thought that was a fake team of mascots.


----------



## farfegnugen

I am confused as to why I should care about two franchises as mediocre as the Vikings and Seahawks. I enjoy college football much more anyhow. It somehow feels weird rooting for a corporation.

Everlasting beauty or a pile of money that never goes down?


----------



## Mystic Force

Money, I am not that great looking or vain.

Have you ever travelled to another country and what was it like?


----------



## miamidragon

Been to Germany (very nice), Thailand (Bangkok - do not recommend, very scummy), South Korea (too clean), Myanmar (during monk protest, do not recommend), Cambodia (my favorite by far), and Afghanistan (most depressing by far). All travel was for work, but got out a bit for sightseeing in Germany (Neuschwanstein, can't take a bad picture there) and Cambodia -Angkor Wat temples are amazing (both well worth overcoming the fear). Otherwise I stayed in my room except for the work. Always glad to get back home though, lots of anxiety triggers with travel.

Umm... Staying with travel, what is your dream vacation?


----------



## Mystic Force

I would like to go back home to england no wife, no kids. Visit all the things I never did before I left and now regret.


.


----------



## Mystic Force

Oh and the question is funniest thing you have done to avoid talking to someone


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Mystic Force said:


> Oh and the question is funniest thing you have done to avoid talking to someone


I can think of several all relatively similar in theme:

1. To avoid an encounter with people who's lockers were in between my two classes (the classes were only 3 rooms away so about 30 feet away), I would walk the in other direction, down the stairs, exit out the school front door, walk around the school grounds, enter the school back door, scale stairs then approach the next room from the other direction. It took me walking about 1000 feet of long distance to avoid 2 popular people in the hallway.

It didn't change much at work:

2. In order to avoid awkward conversations in the elevator at work, I would walk up 13 stories. Now for people not familiar with down town skyscrapers, walking up 2 stories up is not a big deal but starting 3-4th story, it gets bad even for someone in marathon shape. By the 5th story, I'm already panting and sweating, but must avoid people in elevator.

There are others, but this reply is getting too long.

What is your favorite food?


----------



## syoung

McDonalds Breakfast. Seriously. LOVE IT.

What is your favorite food?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I was looking for images of this:










Then saw this:










I never realized they had double sausage mcmuffins with egg. I don't think the second one is available in Minnesota McDonalds. Is that possible?


----------



## zonebox

cavemanslaststand said:


> I was looking for images of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never realized they had double sausage mcmuffins with egg. I don't think the second one is available in Minnesota McDonalds. Is that possible?


Sure it is, you can make requests. They will probably charge you extra for the additional sausage patty though. I love sausage mcmuffins btw, they are my favorite item on their menu.

Now time for a question..

Have you ever day dreamed of everyone in the world just vanishing, and how you would survive in such a place?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Life after people. I monomaniacally watch this program over and over:






Is time running out?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

It's not too late. I jogged 4 miles on the treadmill, then grabbed a McDonald's sausage mcmuffin at 5 AM. I heard mcmuffins are popular in england/ireland.

I hope to jog 6-10 miles today.

Are you planning on exercising today?


----------



## TheVoid

I was. But then I changed my plans to goof off. I really need to go for a swim one of these days.

How do you connect with people at any level? You see two people making eye contact and the next day they are walking hand in hand. How the hell do you think they do that?


----------



## loumon

Much can be communicated by eye contact alone. I think that's why we SA folk miss out on by being too quick to look down, leaving a social person thinking that there is a problem.

Do you look people in the eye long enough to remember the color of their eyes?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

hahaha. very rarely. But for some reason i have an excellent memory of faces. I never forget a face, even years later i'll remember where i saw it.

Do you want to slap family members around sometimes because of something stupid they said to you, or about you?


----------



## TheVoid

Yes but then again over the years I have successfully curbed that urge. 
Do you believe in rebirth?


----------



## leonardess

I don't know. I can't make up my mind. maybe in another life I did. 

do you have Safeway grocery stores where you live?


----------



## farfegnugen

I don't think I do. Are you saying you like them or you don't?

Is there something enjoyable that you can do and lose complete track of time while doing it?


----------



## leonardess

I love them. let me tell you, you can get a ham, egg, and cheese breakfast sandwich with REAL bread and REAL, delicioso ham, that's twice the size of McD's piece of crap for only $2.17, tax included.

yes, I can lose myself while hooping. or drawing. 

um... hm. 

circles or squares?


----------



## Hush7

Circles! 

Fingers or toes?


----------



## Esugi78

Fingas 

Sweet or Sour?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Why pick when you can have both sweet and sour?










When was the last time you exercised?


----------



## Nehpets

This afternoon, walk and jogged 2.4 miles.



Does this forum actually help you?


----------



## TheVoid

Not so much in recovery but to get through the difficult times with others who suffer the same.

Do you have a blog? If so would you like to share? If not, what is a good blog you regularly read?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I read the housing bubble blog:
http://thehousingbubbleblog.com/index.html

How was your day?


----------



## syoung

Very fun filled.

Up at 7 am, motorcycled for an hour, did some yard work, repaired a porch, went for a dip at the pool, sunned for 3 hours (sunblock), went shopping for a little, ate dinner. watched some cartoons on cable, had a quick drink, and then some light reading.

Tomorrow... work... bleah.

How was your day?


----------



## Esugi78

Wasted, 

for whatever reason I decided not to sleep until 8 am this morning, wake up at 3pm, had lunch/dinner 6:30. Jog/walk for only 45 min because in the middle my stomach hurt, and walk the rest of the way home. Going to have a little bit more exercise later and then force my self to sleep.

How was your day?


----------



## Hush7

My day was ok. I spent the day cleaning out my closet and dresser, doing laundry and gardening. Something is wrong with my finger so I've been waiting in the urgent care waiting room for almost an hour. They keep calling everyone that came in after me. 

How was your day?


----------



## Daveyboy

Hope your finger is ok...

My day was a lot like yours...
Cleaning, laundry, weeding my little garden that was desimated by the week long heat wave..
Also went for a short run at 7pm showered, fell asleep.. Now I have to force myself back to sleep watching duck dynasty haha.
Double shift tomorrow..yuk

Why are you still awake now?


----------



## prettyful

not tired

where do u work


----------



## DarrellLicht

On a ferry. 

When's the last 'fight or flight' feeling you had?


----------



## TheVoid

I wake up to it every morning. I choose to fight but one of these days I might decide to fly.

How do you plan to spend you old age?


----------



## rbinaz

Beating young hoodlums & whippersnappers with my cane. Old people that curse are awesome.

Where did you grow up?


----------



## loumon

In the Azores for the first ten years. In Massachusetts ever since.

Are you happy living in the state or country that you're in?


----------



## syoung

Not really...

I'd rather be in South Cali or Florida.

Too much snow.

How was your day?


----------



## TheVoid

Plain, event-less, boring and dull.

What's the most negative and positive aspects of your existance?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Most negative is I came from a dysfunctional family and still have to deal with last generation issues for the rest of my life.

Positive is probably because of that, I genuinely appreciate people and how short lived everything is. I've had to share most of my life so it's made me humble and never greedy.

Name one or more life experiences that you think is over-rated or over-stated (such as 4 hours sitting at a professional baseball game looking like a jackass)...


----------



## Daveyboy

Wow the baseball one was a good one...( I don't like it anymore)
Staying on that theme.. I spent overnight in Cooperstown, NY to see the Baseball Hall of Fame....
Extremely boring, not what I had pictured in my head.. Very small.. empty.. and not interesting at all...

Have you ever gone camping? Was it good.. I don't think I would like it.. But I'll try it if you want me to come..


----------



## MsDaisy

I used to go camping, but its too much work. You have to pack, fill up the ice chest with beer and food, check list of everything you're possibly gonna need, go shopping, find a good spot, set up the tents, search for firewood, build a fire, cook over an open fire, fighting off insects constantly, and breaking down camp is a lot of work too. Sleeping on the ground is excruciatingly painful. I'm sorry but I'm too old and spoiled for camping trips anymore. A suite at the Comfort Inn.. that's more my style of camping. 

Have you had a good summer.. any exciting adventures you'd like to share?


----------



## syoung

A great summer so far. Recovering from anxiety and depression. Spending all hot days at the pool. Working. Getting things done around the house. Being healthy mind and body... being productive. I am getting a lot better. I am appreciating more in life.

How was your day?


----------



## TheVoid

Daisy, your avatar is so cute I wanna eat that flower  :love


----------



## Hush7

I had a blah day. I have company visiting me so sat around making small talk most of the day. Blah. Went to therapy. Blah. Going out to dinner was the highlight of my day.

If there was a natural disaster headed your way and you had to evacuate your home, what would you grab on your way out of town? Photo albums? A family heirloom? Something else?


----------



## MsDaisy

:squeeze: aw thank you! 


TheVoid said:


> Daisy, your avatar is so cute I wanna eat that flower  :love


----------



## syoung

Hush7 said:


> I had a blah day. I have company visiting me so sat around making small talk most of the day. Blah. Went to therapy. Blah. Going out to dinner was the highlight of my day.
> 
> If there was a natural disaster headed your way and you had to evacuate your home, what would you grab on your way out of town? Photo albums? A family heirloom? Something else?


Nothing. I am learning how not to be sentimental. I would grab all the abandoned cats and dogs I could. During natural disasters, the pets and the zoo are completely forgotten!!!

What would you grab during an emergency?


----------



## TheVoid

Depends. Most probably my mother's hand I guess.

Do you enjoy the media hype around new born royal family member?


----------



## IcedOver

I don't really care about it much. The royal family is tradition, I guess, and in that sense I can understand the interest in it. However, I'd much rather hear about an effete and useless royal dynasty than the person in our country who has in effect been crowned king (but has been taking a nice and well-deserved drubbing recently). I do hope that the hyena-like British press learns from its mistakes with Diana and allows her son and his family some space. 

Do you hate the internet but use it anyway?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

No way, San Jose! Love the internet. Despite its problems and job killing nature, it's killed a lot of cults, scams (in spite of causing certain other scams too), unnecessary tribal knowledge, and over-rated and over-expensive concepts hoarded by information snobs and private universities.

It helped oppressed people get more information because their stupid ahole governemnts and dictatorships/monarchies are a bunch of greedy selfish fascist btards.

One day it will kill the professional baseball cult too but that one is stubborn only because only stupid people are left in that backed by well paid apologists and lobbyists constantly asking for public money.

Do you describe your existence as 
*em·bat·tled *

i.e. riddled with issues?


----------



## Mystic Force

Sometimes my life at home is not that smooth with my wife partly as I am now making it on the job front I feel more confident and I am standing up for what I want more and this is causing me issues because my wife was used to walking all over me.

What is the worst thing to happpen too you because you omitted to do something because of SA?


----------



## TheVoid

Moving out. It's not really because of SA but because of my mother but part of it is SA too.

If you are given the chance of ceasing to exist from tomorrow, and the ones you love will have no memory of you so they won't lament, and even better, they will be taken better care of once you are gone, would you take that chance? Explain why or why not.


----------



## frank81

I won't even consider that an option. Even if they would be better without me, I don't think I'd like the thought of being without them, even if I might not feel it anymore if I'm gone. For better or worse, be together. It's how we should care for each other. Thinking otherwise would be like sacrificing a person for another's happiness. 

If everyone around you could live a happy life, why can't you keep a positive attitude & live happily in your own way?


----------



## TheVoid

frank81 said:


> For better or worse, be together. It's how we should care for each other.


Respectfully disagree. 



frank81 said:


> If everyone around you could live a happy life, why can't you keep a positive attitude & live happily in your own way?


Probably because of the same reason why I am here in the first place.

What are your hobbies? Anything creative you do that you like to share?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I recently gave up amateur astronomy because a retired former boss/friend who is a high school FIRST robotics volunteer basically voluntold me to help out with that, and we are both finding it's a lot of work than he expected.

Do you think about your siblings and/or parents, and think geez this person is incompetent?


----------



## Esugi78

I do think about them sometimes, haven't seen any of them in over 15 years... and no not really, my siblings certainly have accomplished more than I have, and I believe you should be a supportive when it comes to family.

Are you a techie? What's your favorite gadget?


----------



## syoung

Not a techie. I realized how many hours I wasted on technology. I prefer a simple book now.

What is your most favorite book?


----------



## Auroras

_1984_ by George Orwell

If you weren't on SAS, what would you be doing?


----------



## syoung

Reading another book.

How was your day? Mine was rotten but I won't let that get to me as it was beyond my control.


----------



## TheVoid

My day was boring and same-old. I went to work and talked with people but ended up feeling I talked too much and they were negatively judging me etc. Then I came home and got on FB to post some stupid messages on my wall about God and meaninglessness of life. Not good!

If you didn't have SA, how different would your life be?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ I would be in the middle of a custody battle with my separated wife right now fighting over the 3 kids and the $250,000 mortgage that I'm working 2.5 jobs to pay off. Each job pays about $10 per hour and is another day in paradise.

Why are you located in the city where you are currently located? Job? Family?


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes I live here because I like it and it is close to my job..20 minutes..
Some of my family is close by.. but some live upstate 5 hours.(wouldn't live there).


Where you into anything as a kid that todays kids would find cheesy?...
Like I was into Godzilla movies.. I still have Godzilla vs. MechaGodzilla and also 
Godzilla vs. Mothra. lol
You can watch them if you want to come over..


----------



## Esugi78

Since my only exposure to kids is my 5 years old niece... when I play 90s music she would immediately asked to change it... she didn't like it, and prefer the one direction and things like that >.<. I've watched almost all Godzilla movie and I'd come over and watch it with you!! Except that NY is just a bit too far me right now... so maybe next time 

Do you procrastinate?


----------



## keelone

A: Yes, I procrastinate... ugh...

Q: How long does it take for you to completely "wake up" in the morning before you can go anywhere?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I really need to work on faster starts in the morning.

I wake up on time usually, but because of the 3-4 hours it takes me to sit catatonic in front of the computer to wind-up, I show up late or don't even show up to work at all.

When was the last time you really savored a meal or has it all been mechanical?


----------



## TheVoid

Hmmm, maybe it's just me but I usually enjoy my meals. I don't enjoy the lunch at work because I hate the company and I feel like such an outcast if I sit alone so I'm forced to mingle.

But I like my dinner. I enjoyed the last night's meal too. Spicy noodles.

Speaking of food, post a close-enough picture of a meal you had yesterday.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## TheVoid

Tea and a cookie. :O I have so much anxiety in the morning I rarely have a proper breakfast. 

Same question. What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Back to this again today:










Are you working today or as they often say hardly working?


----------



## Daveyboy

I am working...but it's a Friday in the summer.. not much going on here..

I guess I will have to break down and get some distance glasses.. I noticed it was harder to see my TV clearly so I just bought a bigger one...lol.
What about you.. do you wear glasses/contacts? ...and can I come over and try them on to see if they work?.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I have good eyesight, but you can come over and try my sunglasses if you want.

Is there an old TV show you always wanted to watch but never did?


----------



## Auroras

Can't think of any.

What is the one thing you want / MUST do before you die?


----------



## Hush7

I would like to go to Prague, but probably won't make it there. Guess I should stick with throwing out embarrassing stuff so my family won't see anything I don't want them to see.

What was your last splurge? A gadget? Nice purse? Weekend trip? Something else?


----------



## Esugi78

Going to buy an $80 webcam. It's not that expensive, but given that I'm not working and a much cheaper cam would serve it's purpose, I would consider it a splurge... hopefully the last one before I work again :b

Favorite drink!!


----------



## syoung

Scotch on the rocks. Iced fizzy drinks. Lately, Seltzer water.

How was your day?


----------



## farfegnugen

Not much of one so far. It has rained most of the day and I haven't found any motivation to do anything but idle the time away.

Would you rather date/marry someone more or less successful than you and why?


----------



## Daveyboy

I wouldn't mind either way...
But I wouldn't want her to make me "feel" unsuccessful...

I hate loud commercials .. I sit with the remote in my hand and lower it all the time..
I wish I had patience to deal with it... 
How do you deal with loud TV? Do you have patience? Can you teach me how if I come over??


----------



## Hush7

I thought it was now illegal for television stations to raise the volume while airing commercials. I think you're supposed to report them and they'll get fined. I don't watch much tv and when I do watch something, it's usually Netflix. Maybe you can start muting your tv when it's commercial break? Or just watch your tv with closed captioning on? Invite us all over and we will take turns reading our assigned characters out loud.

I keep seeing people wearing socks with sandals, white socks with black shoes, clashing colors or clashing patterns. Do you ever commit a fashion faux pas? Which one? Also, are there any that bug you?


----------



## Esugi78

I always wear white socks with black shoes, that was part of school uniform and work uniform too, so I'm used to it... I thought that's the norm 

That jeans that people wear under the waist line that cause their undies to show... I don't know what it's called and I don't care, it doesn't make you look cool, it makes you look ignorant and lazy as [email protected]#$. I blame Superman for it.

Can you ride adrenaline pumping rides in them park like Roller Coaster etc.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Invite us all over and we will take turns reading our assigned characters out loud.


Oh yes.....
:banana

I would love to ride the scary rides..
But I won't wait in lines...
Not because of my anxiety, just because I hate lines..

When you watch TV do you leave a light on??
I like it completely dark so if I come over to watch TV with you can we leave the lights off???


----------



## leonardess

of course. 

when you sleep, do you sometimes leave the light on?


----------



## Hush7

No, I like to sleep in a dark room.

Will you go post a picture of yourself in the photo album section? I'm dying to know what everyone looks like. If no, answer any previously asked question in this thread.


----------



## syoung

I like to sleep in the dark. I will fall asleep with the light on though if I am reading or something.

How is your summer going along so far?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Well, it's turned out to be a relatively good summer.

I had a wake up call when someone at work commented on beer drinkers looking bloated. It wasn't directed at me, per se, but it woke me up because I sort of took it personally.

Ever since then, I've been trying to get back into marathon shape. I haven't been able to curtail my beer drinking, but I certainly as hell took it to heart and started jogging like a mad man.

Did somebody ever say something that made you sad because you sort of took it personally, then it ended up being a wake up call for you, i.e. a call to action?


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

One day after a long night of drinking I was hungover and I was attending a social function, and somebody commented how bad my eyes looked. It made me extremely self conscious and I made an excuse to get the hell out of there. 

I swore off drinking for a long time after that. 

Do you want to have children? If you already are a parent, do you want more?


----------



## popeet

i think i might be pregnant again. and that's ok because i want one more to keep my first one company when me and pops are old and dying.

*has anyone you really liked/loved ever unexpectedly died?* and you didn't know about it for months, just kept waiting to get an email from them? and you just found out today? and you're shattered and want to get drunk and run down the street crying and can't go to sleep because you're shattered? 

sorry, just answer the bolded part.


----------



## Hush7

So sorry Popeet. It sounds like you've had an awful day. No matter how much time has passed, it always hurts to lose someone you had been in love with.

I've been very fortunate. None of my ex-boyfriends have died unexpectedly and if they have, I still don't know about it. I did find out one of my former childhood friends was killed by an avalanche while watching the news. It was quite shocking and upsetting.

Will you please go post a picture of yourself in the photo section? If not, please answer the following questions. Do you ever miss an ex and wish you could go back in time and work things out? Ever wonder what your life would be like now had you never broken up? Please give an elaborate answer because I am nosy. You can also talk about someone you had a crush on but never pursued a relationship with.

Edit: If pregnant, congratulations to Popeet, Mr. Popeet and child Popeet! Please post baby Popeet's first picture when he or she is born.


----------



## SAgirl

No, I definitely have no regrets when it comes to my breaking up with someone. I think ex's are ex's for a reason. 

Question 1) What qualities do you have that make you a dependable person? Do you do what you say you will do? (e.g. when you say you will call someone at nine do you follow through on that) 

2) Pretend that you are psychic for a minute. Will I ever meet someone that is dependable and reliable? That shares the same interests as me? That lives in Canada? Why is life so cruel?


----------



## popeet

Hush7 said:


> So sorry Popeet. It sounds like you've had an awful day. No matter how much time has passed, it always hurts to lose someone you had been in love with.
> 
> Edit: If pregnant, congratulations to Popeet, Mr. Popeet and child Popeet! Please post baby Popeet's first picture when he or she is born.


Thank you, you are so very very kind Hush. Lots of hugs. I am indeed having an awful awful day. It's 3:47am and I am up because I am waiting for more information on my friend (not an ex or love interest, but a friend-- somehow even harder) and because I ate something _bad_. I woke up thinking the bed was shaking and it was just my intestines.

I will keep you informed regarding any tiny Popeets that may be forming!


----------



## syoung

SAgirl said:


> No, I definitely have no regrets when it comes to my breaking up with someone. I think ex's are ex's for a reason.
> 
> Question 1) What qualities do you have that make you a dependable person? Do you do what you say you will do? (e.g. when you say you will call someone at nine do you follow through on that)
> 
> 2) Pretend that you are psychic for a minute. Will I ever meet someone that is dependable and reliable? That shares the same interests as me? That lives in Canada? Why is life so cruel?


1: I follow through with what I say. I am very responsible.
2: Yes, Yes, Yes, and life is only cruel if you let it be.

My question: Did you get sunburned this summer?


----------



## Daveyboy

I usually don't ..I try to remember the sunblock ...
But I do have a slight sunburn on my cheeks..

I will post the burn on Member photo forum..(haha only joking)


How many pillows do you currently have on your bed??
..and I won't ask to come over this time...tee hee:teeth


----------



## Hush7

I have four pillows. You can come over and fluff them up for me, but then you have to leave.

Will you please, please, please go post a picture of yourself in the photo section? I want to know what everyone looks like. If you refuse, why won't you let me take a peek at you?

Edit: You may leave after I take a picture of you for the photo section.


----------



## Hush7

popeet said:


> Thank you, you are so very very kind Hush. Lots of hugs. I am indeed having an awful awful day. It's 3:47am and I am up because I am waiting for more information on my friend (not an ex or love interest, but a friend-- somehow even harder) and because I ate something _bad_. I woke up thinking the bed was shaking and it was just my intestines.
> 
> I will keep you informed regarding any tiny Popeets that may be forming!


I really do hope that you start to feel better and are able to get some rest. It's so traumatizing to lose loved ones. Just focus on the good times you two had and how lucky you were to have known them. It might make you feel better to send a sympathy card in a few days after you gather your thoughts. It would be quite touching for your friend's family to know how much you cared about their son or daughter. At such terrible times, it's always nice to hear from others who shared close relationships and will remember the person who passed away. Big hugs!


----------



## DarrellLicht

Hush7 said:


> I have four pillows. You can come over and fluff them up for me, but then you have to leave.
> 
> Will you please, please, please go post a picture of yourself in the photo section? I want to know what everyone looks like. If you refuse, why won't you let me take a peek at you?
> 
> Edit: You may leave after I take a picture of you for the photo section.


I got a pic handy in my profile.. I don't always make that face. I can't take myself seriously with those things..

Do you feel as if some parts of life as a preview of coming attractions, and you don't really like what you see?


----------



## farfegnugen

Well, it all ends one way or another. I think I try to look at some unpleasant scenarios and prepare myself to handle them better.

What is it that you would really like to be doing with yourself?


----------



## Esugi78

I really like to be at ease with people, with being able to see them and just talk for the purpose of enjoying a conversation

How are you feeling right now? I feel rather relax myself


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I`m feeling good. My brother called me and asked if i wanted to help him work on his house for the week. So here i am. It`s good because i needed to get away from home for a while.

Have you ever done renovations on a house?


----------



## farfegnugen

Some handy work and habitat for humanity stuff, but I mostly stick to things that don't require any expertise.

What is something that you feel you know enough about to give a talk about if you chose to do so?


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

My method of trading stocks and options. I have studied so much, that when I get going I can't stop talking about it...to the point where everyone tunes me out. Lol!

Do you still listen to FM radio?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I never did on purpose.. One exception was the AM talk stations when I got sick of listening to music when I worked as a 'lot boy' at the car rental. 

Rush Limbaugh, Glenn Beck, Dr Laura Schlesinger, Michael Reagan until noon. 

All the baffling crap I can handle until I'm ready to listen to my own tunes.


Do you believe literally ANYONE who drives a modified vehicle to be a posturing douchebag? :blank


----------



## Nehpets

No no no, people modify there cars for various reasons. Not all want to show off.
Most do, but not all.



Are you ready for today?


----------



## popeet

I'm getting there. One breath at a time. I don't know, it's going to be hot, I'm going to be socially uncomfortable. I'm trying to get out of it but I'm logging off right now and getting dressed. 

What is like to die?


----------



## Hush7

I don't know. Let's make a pact? Whichever one of us dies first will haunt the other and let them know what it's like. :dead

Are you a registered voter? Do you vote on a regular basis or do you slack off?


----------



## App

/!!!(###}<> But when I stopped my eyesight improved vastly!!!

So, which of your talents will make you the best PA I've ever had?!!


----------



## App

Think I've put the above in the wrong place! Sorry folks but please feel free to answer for a laugh!
A.


----------



## Nehpets

"Are you a registered voter? Do you vote on a regular basis or do you slack off?"

Yes, I vote all the time. The polling places were I live are always empty on election
day. since I have no life, I pay close attention to politics. I even follow school board,
constable, city counsel, county commissioner etc. etc. elections.

"So, which of your talents will make you the best PA I've ever had?!!"

(By PA, you mean personal assistant?)
My dedication, (not sure that a talent). Whatever the boss says/wants, I'll do
whatever it takes to get it done. Breaking rules, cutting corners, almost anything
to make it happen.



How do you feel right now?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm super tired. I've been swinging a sledge hammer at walls all afternoon. But i feel great.

Do you have a secret remedy for knee pain?


----------



## Esugi78

When you swing that sledge hammer, do you pretend like some sort of superhero? Maybe Thor? I'd totally do that, although by 4th or 5th swing it probably gets old...

Unfortunately no, I just massage my knee which does absolutely nothing and rest it.

Same question as above since I want to know too


----------



## syoung

Alleve OTC pills. I am amazed how well that stuff works. Better than Advil!

Do you have central AC? I just bought a house with it and it is heaven!


----------



## Hush7

No, but where I live isn't exactly known for hot weather.

Do you have any special skills or a talent that would impress us if we had a SAS talent show? A good example would be taking a selfie and posting it in the photo section right now. Going to steal this line from you know who, but can I come over and watch? Pics/gifs I post never show up.


----------



## Micronian

No. I don't have any immediate talents that I can do, say like touch my nose with the tip of my tongue. I'm pretty good at taking photos, though, and I consider myself a great driver.

Q: are you worried that your body is breaking down, or will break down (i.e. feeling more pains, or less flexible), as you age year-by-year?


----------



## popeet

Yes, but it's not an overwhelming preoccupation. I already have bad knees, but I had them ten years ago. As an older mom, I need to take health seriously now. Health is wealth. I want to live a high functioning life to 70+ for my daughter. I'm not doing what I can to stave off age-related disease. I barely sleep, I'm not eating right, I don't drink enough water, and my exercise consists of pushing a stroller to the market. Fortunately I don't own a car so I have to walk everywhere. I'm hoping to be in better shape by 40. The hardest part will be abstaining from eating too much fat, salt, meat and sugar.

Have you ever lived in the wilderness?


----------



## Esugi78

In Canada, this secluded cabin with no indoor plumbing, that's about as wild as I'm willing to tolerate lol. First time ever using an outhouse, it was at night, -20/-30 degree outside and before I can do my business I heard noises outside, which made me run back inside the cabin... Now if a place have no indoor plumbing, forget it!

What's the one thing that you would be willing to splurge on even if you're normally frugal?


----------



## losteternal

New clothes. Homeless people dress better than me

What do you consider a waste of money ?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Buying dvds and music cds

same question.



Esugi78 said:


> When you swing that sledge hammer, do you pretend like some sort of superhero? Maybe Thor? I'd totally do that, although by 4th or 5th swing it probably gets old...


haha, not really 
I usually focus on how angry i am in general with my life and how things are going. My brother noticed i think, because he kept telling me to relax and slow it down lol.


----------



## Hush7

I know someone who keeps buying costume jewelry. It seems like a waste to me, especially since she'll mention wanting a diamond pendant once in a while. She complains that she can't afford to buy one which drives me mad. If she would stop buying costume jewelry for a year and set aside that money, she would be able to get a very nice piece of fine jewelry.

Same question to the person below.


----------



## popeet

^ you should bust a _Diamond Necklace_ on her (from the short story) then she'll go all crazy and give you lots of money for nothing. you can give it back to her of course.

waste of money?

most books and most new clothes and shews. there's new crap in the stores every week, and it makes people scurry like rats to buy it to look like they're ok, on top of things and making perfectly good sense when giving you unsolicited advice in the supermarket line (combine with british accent and you're getting glamoured.) and it's made with the cheapest thread greedy clothing labels/garment manufacturers can get. every time you put your new cheap clothes on you hear _tsh! tsh! tsh! _that's the sound of thread breaking.

and, most books are trash. just because they're books doesn't mean they're not complete garbage. good books are few and far between and yes i will happily buy them if i can't download them.

what i buy that others consider a waste of money? restaurant food (gross eh? guess i'll risk e. coli if i don't have to do dishes-- and my food tastes so much better) and craft/art supplies/equipment (for projects i never finish).

next q:

what do you do that makes people close to you cringe?


----------



## DarrellLicht

When I make self depreciating comments or say pessimistic things. 

A genie happens, you have three wishes, choose wisely..


----------



## Nehpets

moroff said:


> A genie happens, you have three wishes, choose wisely..


1. I want a billion dollars
2. I want perfect health (mental and physical)
3. World Peace

Same questions below, three wishes. What will it be?


----------



## Hush7

I'll pass on those three wishes if Kaley Cuoco is the genie. I don't want infinite witches flying around me!

Guess I will have to copy Nehpets but add a little extra. 
1. "One hundred billion dollars!" in my best Dr. Evil voice.
2. Perfect health, mental and physical, for me and my loved ones.
3. World Peace

I'm getting pretty ballsy on here so I'll give you a choice in questions. Answer whichever one you feel like answering. 

Question 1
Please note that the only correct answer to the following question is, "Yes!"
Will you please post a picture of yourself in the photo section? 

Question 2
Do you enjoy summertime activities such as going to the beach, playing volleyball, camping, hiking, mountain biking, running around in public half-naked in your bikini or Speedo, etc. or do you prefer wintertime activities such as hibernating at home like a bear?

Question 3 
I'm feeling kind of lonely and jealous of happily married people today. Will you marry me?


----------



## IcedOver

Question 1 - I did a month or two ago.
Question 2 - I'd like to go to the beach, but I haven't done it in seventeen years. For swimming it's been eleven years, and the amusement park three. I guess in theory I do prefer those activities to winter stuff, as the past few winters have been trying.
Question 3 - No offense, but I'm never marrying _anyone. _

I'll continue your questions to the next person.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Question one: No 
Question two: I hibernate at home all seasons.
Question three: No, but we can be friends.

And because I am lazy today, same questions to the next person!


----------



## farfegnugen

1. I might one day. I really don't know.
2. I like summer and the outdoors. Winter wears on me.
3. Well, I have always seen myself as the other man.

How do you think someone else would describe you in a few words? Do you think it would be accurate?


----------



## TheVoid

awkward, boring, odd, kind of okay, nothing interesting to say. As for whether it is accurate, I think to some extent it is. But then again, perception is a really subjective thing.

Same question


----------



## Hush7

Shy, silly and random. Yes, it's accurate.

What is your favorite time of day and why?


----------



## popeet

4:20 j/k 
Wine o'clock j/k

Super early morning. Because all is new, covered with dew, and no one's up 'cept me and you. Most of all, it's when the Easter Bunny comes.

Next q: what's in your toolbox?
Alt q: if your personality were like a magic trick, which magic trick would it be?


----------



## Hush7

Real toolbox? I have various screwdrivers, wrenches, hammers, pliers and other tools in it.

Favorite "toolbox" is my make-up kit. Jam packed full of primers, foundation, eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara, powders, lip gloss, etc. 

Please answer Popeet's alternate question.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I have a plastic tote, a filing cabinet, and a short rollaway full of tools. Most I inherited from my dad.

standard and metric combo wrenches and sockets, 1/4 to 3/8 ratchets.. a 1/2" (or 3/8" I can't recall) torque wrench, channel locks, vise grips, a couple pipe wrenches, strait cutters, needle nose pliers, blunt pliers, Tin snip's, lots of screwdrivers, torx drivers, hex drivers, allen wrenches and sockets, impact sockets, four pneumatic tools (no air compressor), pullsaw, hacksaw, straight cut files, cross cut files, round files, half-round files, rasp files, pop rivet tool, 18v dewalt power drill, a handful of drill bits, scroll saw, belt sander, heat gun, 1/4" staple gun, calk gun, ballpeen hammer, sledgehammer, carpenter's hammer, coolant hydrometer, three jaw pullers.. a 1/4 ton jack, three ton jack, bumper jack, 6 ton jack stands, car ramp, grease gun, 6 gallon wet/dry vac with pump feature, boxes of aerosol paints, cleaners, degreasers, penetrating oil, lubricating oils... duct tape..

That's about all I can name off the top of my head... and it's all inside the foyer area in the apartment where you hang up your coat and shoes..

What's in your wallet?


----------



## syoung

Money, IDs, Credit Cards. I don't keep personal mementos in my wallet.

Everything is replaceable except personal items.

I have a massive amounts of tools too. I can fix anything except for broken hearts.

I liked Popeet's question.

If you were a magic trick, what would you be?


----------



## Hush7

I'm a disappearing act. Now you see me, now you don't! I'm very good at hiding from people. :lol

Question for a lady:
What's in your purse? Also, how much does it weigh? I heard somewhere that the average purse is around 15 pounds. That sounds crazy although I know my purse is probably that heavy. 

Question for a gentleman:
If your lady didn't like facial hair, would you keep yourself clean cut or would you keep your manly hair?

I'm starting to feel antsy because nobody likes my questions. So go ahead and answer any previously asked question in this thread.


----------



## farfegnugen

I would comply to her wishes, though I rarely have a beard anyhow. I usually am a day behind in shaving, but it is little more than 5 o'clock shadow.

Sip a glass of wine or drink a cold mug of beer or skip the alcohol altogether?


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Question for a gentleman:
> If your lady didn't like facial hair, would you keep yourself clean cut or would you keep your manly hair?
> 
> I'm starting to feel antsy because nobody likes my questions. So go ahead and answer any previously asked question in this thread.


I like your questions but always miss them...
So I will answer yours and the next...

I have no facial hair.. I love to be clean shaven..
If a lady asked me to grow some hopefully I can talk her out of it somehow...

I like both wine and beer.. If have someone to share with..Wine if not beer really cold..

Do you have any unused restaurant gift cards on you?
If you do can I come over and help you spend it?


----------



## Hush7

Thanks, Davey. I don't have any unused gift cards to restaurants, but I do have a couple groupons. Bring Goliath with you and we'll eat some BBQ or Vietnamese food. Afterwards, we'll head over to the mall to use some gift cards that have been sitting in my wallet for a few years. Thank goodness they never expire and stores can't charge fees every month in my state.

Two different questions, but you only have to answer one.

1. I keep seeing people wearing pajama bottoms out in public. If you've been lounging around at home in comfy clothes, do you change your clothes if you have to run a quick errand? 

2. I've lurked enough to see a lot of pictures of SAS members. The women are all beautiful and the men are so handsome. Will you please go post a selfie in the photo section?


----------



## Daveyboy

Basically all my clothes are comfy clothes...

I would not go to the store In lounge pants..
most are cut off at the knees cause they shrink and I'm kind of tall for them...
But do run out quickly in sweats.. But I don't think I look odd... lol


I make a lot of pasta, the "ziti" cut, but I like most except angel hair..
What shape of pasta do you like? If you like I 'll come over with a can of Hunts sauce...yum


----------



## Hush7

I feel like I've taken over this thread.

I like all different kinds of pasta. Farfalle when I make pasta with toasted breadcrumbs and bacon, thin spaghetti when I make spaghetti with meatballs, penne when I bake it with Italian sausage, regular spaghetti when I make a clam sauce, and the list goes on and on. 

Sure, come on over and I'll make dinner. Got to have lots of garlic bread with pasta. Yum! I hope you don't mind, but I am going to take a picture of you. 

Since we're talking food, when you go out to your favorite restaurant, do you order "the usual" or do you try different things? What is your usual if you have one? Can Davey come join you next time you go out to eat? Can I come too and take a picture?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I have a few favorites I would alternate with depending my mood. And if you buy your own plane tickets, i'm game .

favorite comedians?


----------



## losteternal

Jason Manford 
Andy Parson
Paul Tonkinson
Jack Dee
Ricky Gervais
Lee Evans. In fairness im a bit easily amused and simple so there are not many I dont like.

If you could go on a date with anyone in the world who would it be ?


----------



## Hush7

:heart Keanu Reeves :heart
I'll take him to a wedding chapel in Las Vegas on our date. :lol

Same question to the next person


----------



## Daveyboy

Since I just watched House...

Olivia Wilde..

I haven't been to Disneyworld in like forever..
Have you been there? How old where you? Are you planning on going again.. cause I'll meet you there...


----------



## DarrellLicht

Never been. I think it would be a neat date idea. And hopefully you won't die of old age by then 

Your favorite actor/actress both aesthetically/dynamically ?


----------



## Hush7

I talk about Keanu Reeves far too much. Some else had better answer this question.


----------



## Esugi78

Actor... I think Tom Hanks, he's very versatile and capable of carrying a movie by himself. Actress... Rachel Weisz, she is a pretty good actress and she's hot O.O ...

What do you do when you feel unsure of yourself?


----------



## popeet

Sometimes I just lean into it and express how unsure of myself I am. I tell people I am nervous, I don't quite know what I am doing, this is my first time, I might need some help, etc.

Folks don't always like that approach, but it's the one _I_ feel best using.

I've got 40 million dollars to spend on a movie. You have 3 sentences to pitch your film. Hook me, awe me, make me cry!


----------



## losteternal

When grief is overwhelming (pet semetery style scene men fighting over a coffin.)
When revenge is not enough (shadowy figures running through forest.)
When death is not the end ( nother shadowy figure shuffling about.)

God i come out with some rubbish......

What subject where you best at in school ?


----------



## syoung

Science classes.

I sucked at math.

Do you have a routine to get better when you are sick? I think I am getting a summer cold...


----------



## popeet

Yah it involves high dose vitamin d, 2000mg vitamin c fizzy tablets, and alot of water.

What do you do when you're feeling empty?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I use alcohol as fuel to refill my tank.

Do you think aliens should try to contact us or should they say "**** these guys" and move on to the next sentient race?


----------



## popeet

I think different alien races have contacted the human race numerous times before. But we don't understand the evidence. They may be among us, they may have a very close relationship with our development.

I don't think we're entirely sentient, though, so there have probably been some communication difficulties. We have anomalous brains at this point, a kind of awkward phase if you will... but evolution is a process not an end product, ya?

What makes a perfect day?


----------



## Hush7

No clue what makes for a perfect day because I've never had one. 

Sounds cheesy, but a dreamy day with Keanu Reeves, Joe Manganiello or Shemar Moore would be perfect. :lol

I'm thinking someone else will have a better answer. 

Aside from you posting your picture in the photo section right now in order to make the entire SAS community happy, what's your idea of the perfect day?


----------



## TheVoid

Lying on bed reading a book then falling asleep, wake up to have some great food, do something creative and then go out to the beach in the evening. That's right! No working. 

Do you hate office events like trips, gatherings, office parties etc. where you have nothing in common with colleges, you don't enjoy the lot at all but you have to participate to look like a "team player"? How do you handle them?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Yes, we have a lot of fake forced fun at our work place. I used to dread them and grudgingly go, then now I simply skip them. They are not going to fire a grumpy guy that's been there now 6 years for skipping that garbage.

Are you over-whelmed by bills and work place queries and going to buy a Powerball lottery ticket and a 12 pack of beer this afternoon?


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes I actually bought $10.00 worth yesterday and also in an office pool..
Didn't have to buy any beer, already had that..Lol


What about you are you playing the 425 million powerball lottery tonight??
If you won would you pay for me to visit you?


----------



## Hush7

Yes, I am playing and planning on winning big tonight. :boogie
How about I fly all of us 30+ SASers to Hawaii to celebrate? Wait, would that be incredibly rude because they can't play the lottery there?

Are you playing Powerball tonight? Have you thought about your first major splurge if you won? What would you buy? I suggest you buy a high quality camera so you can take pictures and post them in the photo section.

Edit: Adding an alternate question because it just dawned on me that a lot of people do not live in the US. Duh!

Where did you go on your last vacation? Would you ever go back there? Do you like doing touristy things or do you prefer pretending to be a local?


----------



## TheVoid

I'm not in US so I'll take the second question.  

I last went to a couple of European countries but that was not for vacation/relaxing. As a vacation, I last went to the mountains in my home country. I didn't like some of the roads as I have height sickness but the views were breathtaking so I will probably go again sometime. It was nice to drive to a quiet place and look at the clouds blankly. 

What makes you peaceful at least for a while so that you can be at ease?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Right now, videogames, alcohol or bike rides. Those calm me down a lot.

same question.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

A long run or some other strenuous workout. A few 6.0 beers and NU/Smooth Jazz music. Laying down for a nap in the middle of the day after accomplishing something.

What was your favorite (or a favorite) Saturday morning cartoon?


----------



## losteternal

Oh so many but forced to choose one it would be Tom & Jerry.
Who controlls the tv remote in your house ?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Comcast cable company (or Xfinity NBC or whatever they are now called) controls my remote.

Do you pay too much for cable/satellite, cell phone, and/or internet?


----------



## Polar

Holy balls, I can actually join in on this forum now.

And in answer to the Q: Yes, especially internet (and/or mobile data)

Do you think Waldo actually exists?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Yes, here is Waldo:
http://ssascholars.uchicago.edu/w-johnson/

Happy 30th!

What did you do or are you doing on your 30th birthday?


----------



## Polar

Oh, I meant another Waldo but... okay

Just a lame party with my family, really (me and my mom have the same b-day). But at least we did while on vacation in another country (Germany).

Does being in the 30s feel any different than being in the 20s?


----------



## TheVoid

Definitely yes. I used to be a lot more unstable, immature and ignorant of what I should do about my emotions/feelings back then. Now I am aware of a lot of things, my world view has changed dramatically and I am in better control.

For example, if someone talked to me in a bad way, my 20s self would have got really upset, angry and blamed the person for many weeks and b****ed about it. My 30s self thinks if I get upset, I have something to work on myself. My 30s self is a lot more at ease with the world and the people around it. 

What is your average day like?


----------



## Daveyboy

Average Day? Ok well this isn't everyday, but a lot..

6:30 Wake up/shower/shave
8 am Work till 4
5pm Go to gym/run if I didn't do it at lunchtime ..Sometimes take a nap.. haha
8 pm Eat Dinner
Then Watch TV/Internet Sometimes goof around computer with photos/videos
1100 pm ish.. Watch TV in bed.. Fall asleep eventually

Do you own a bicycle? I have a racing bike and a mountain bike.. Do if you have trails or nice quiet roads by you and can I join you on your next ride?


----------



## popeet

I have two bicycles. Neither of them are racing bikes, nor have I ridden them in a long time. There are quite nice bicycle paths and trails in the swath of forest behind my apartment. There are bicycle lanes, paths and trails everywhere throughout the country as it is a common form of transportation. I need to get a baby seat for the back of my bike; airline ticket prices are coming down to around $700 now that we're heading into Fall. I'd say it's worth it to come take a ride with me and baby.

What is the best first aid for a broken heart?


----------



## Hush7

A voodoo doll! Not really.

When I'm suffering from a broken heart, I like to cry and let all of my emotions out. I'll hibernate at home with depressing music and movies. After I can't cry anymore, I'll start venturing out and go shopping. Retail therapy! Got to buy a cute outfit and hit the lingerie department to get fresh stuff that the ex will never have the pleasure of seeing. Spending time with a girl friend helps too because nothing beats b!tching about an ex with a girl friend.

Same question to the next person. Got to get some new ideas, not that I plan on being heartbroken soon.


----------



## popeet

lol! *raises eyebrows* *rifles through my hoodoo supplies* ... no, i don't do that anymore.

i was talking about all-around life breaking your heart, but since we're on the juicy topic of romantic heartbreak...

i like that idea-- getting new lingerie/undies (if you're a guy who doesn't wear ladies clothes) that the bastid ex can't see!!... i'll use that idea to answer my own question, too:

1. zoloft, nardil or luvox -- depending on your personality

zoloft for pure despair, nardil for extreme rejection sensitivity, luvox for you obsessives out there

2. turn into another you that the ex can't have. that is, the body that the ex touched and saw and knew... is no more. now you are a new you and they will probably find you attractive and try to get your number even though it's still the same number they've been avoiding, but you won't be interested

- new hair
- new clothes
- new tattoos
- new hobbies (preferably dancing or skydiving or diving or something close-up with someone else)
- new accomplishments
- new music you like

i mean, it doesn't have to look like a mid-life crisis but... it's good to re-own yourself and say "NO. i _do_ miss you, but no." whatever you do, don't hit it for old times sake.

ok. so. time for a junior-high slam-book style question:

what did you like/do before it became popular? and did you have to fight for it/get teased about it? and do you resent all the poseurs who do/like it now?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ I hid in the computer labs in the 80s and 90s so I didn't have to face other children. I spent time learning to program and learning math and science and got teased for being a nerd often.

Now there's some 20 year old punk kids at work thinking they know more than me about computers and getting promoted for over-hyping it.

Do you feel the impending gloom of being phased out in life and have fleeting moments of sadness where you think about how the mountains will outlive you and you think about how short your life is and you have nightmares about losing control and you have nightmares about losing hope?


----------



## farfegnugen

Failure is something I've grown accustomed to. Still, there are always more things to try and in reality, nothing you ever do means anything except to yourself.

What would you rather have named after you- an astronomical object, a plant or animal, an idiom (the real McCoy), a breakfast cereal, or something else (please share)?


----------



## Daveyboy

I would like all door *"Welcome Mats"* named after me..
Instead of welcome mats people would call the "*Daveyboys" ...
* and I'd be welcome everywhere..

I like that question. So many options..
Same question to the next member..


----------



## popeet

I really like that question, too.

I'll take an idiom.

Like a New Orleans old-people's idiom "*Miss Sally make ménage but Popeet make dodo*" type idiom. Which you'd say in a situation where *being a goody-goody would just be embarrassing yourself*.

Popeet is already a clever innovative kitchen storage container circa 1988.

OOOOH can I repeat the Q?


----------



## Owl-99

Can you say for sure what your favourite hobby is ?


----------



## popeet

No. But today I know what my compulsions are (writing, kissing my baby.) I know what my favorite feeling is (laughter.) I know what I can do even when I feel bad (design things.) I know what I like to do to make me feel better (singing, dancing.) I know what makes me feel refreshed (water.) I know what relaxes me (cooking.) I know what makes me feel alive (building something outdoors.) I know where I belong (in the garden.) I know what I absolutely need/where I'm needy (human connection.)

next person, please list: 

1. your most consistent compulsion
2. your favorite feeling
3. something you can do even when you feel bad
4. what you like to do to feel better
5. what makes you feel refreshed
6. something that relaxes you
7. something that makes you feel alive
8. where you belong
9. what you absolutely need

survey says!?


----------



## TheVoid

1. your most consistent compulsion
Unhealthy food

2. your favorite feeling
Peace of mind

3. something you can do even when you feel bad
Pretend

4. what you like to do to feel better
Take a leave and paint

5. what makes you feel refreshed
A nap

6. something that relaxes you
Buddhism

7. something that makes you feel alive
Hope of eventual death

8. where you belong
<I don't know and I don't care anymore>

9. what you absolutely need
Freedom of choice

Same question


----------



## losteternal

Here goes 
1Chewing gum as I quit smoking over a year ago but still fidgety and bored and missing cigs.
2 Excitement over a certain man sadly I only see him twice a year
3 I have taught one of my baby tarantulas to do a small agility course, he is so clever and funny and a total show off its great fun.
4 To feel better I rely on my horse or cat for a cuddle its what they do best
5 To refresh its toothbrushing and flossing
6 To relax its comedy on tv
7 To feel alive I like galloping on my horse or a day at the amusement park
8 I belong at the stables with my trusty steed and he stars in the final question as I know I couldnt live without him


If you read the story last week on the laboratory grown burgers what are your views on that ? Do you think we will ever put an end to starvation ?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I guess if they can mass produce it at low energy input/cost, then it sounds like a great idea! I'm all in favor of less slaughter.

Regarding ending starvation, not sure because some experts are claiming the population is growing too quickly for food supplies and farm land to keep up. Some are saying we are looking at a food shortage. I'm not one to care to debate, but I'm not feeling very great about population growth.

Do you worry too much, or is that a dumb question ?


----------



## kesker

i only worry. i am a worry with legs. my head is a worry. when i eat i eat little bites of worry. i worry about being worried about worrying. :blankl

Do you have reservations consuming white alabacore from a flavor fresh pouch? would you prefer it come from a can?


----------



## Daveyboy

I always buy the can, (Bumble Bee) something about it being in a pouch I find unappealing..
I also only eat in in oil, I don't like it in water..it taste funny..


Do you eat microwaved meals??.. I find them tasteless and too small of a serving size..
I like fresh.. if you need help cooking I am available to come over..if you want...


----------



## Hush7

Recently, I have had some microwaveable meals. They're convienent when I don't have the energy to make something from scratch.

I agree that the portion sizes are on the small side, but maybe that's because I've been eating Lean Cuisine meals. They are tasteless which is odd since they contain an obscene amount of sodium. I think I'd better quit eating them.

Davey is always welcome to stop by and play chef with me.

Oh, duh! I forgot that I also buy Morning Star products and Boca Burgers. I don't know why, but I love those breaded, fake chicken patties and veggie corn dogs.

Do you ever lurk in this thread? I find myself popping in and out because I can't think of an answer to the question being asked. Just wondering if anyone else does this too.


----------



## popeet

I do it mostly because I can't think of a good next question. 

As for the tuna pouches: if they have BPA like cans do, I would definitely avoid them. I don't eat much canned tuna. 

Do you still play on the swings at the playground?


----------



## Esugi78

I'm pretty sure swings can't hold my weight, so I don't O.O plus I'd feel embarrassed. I'm putting popeet's questions back, it's inquisitive, I like it ;p



popeet said:


> next person, please list:
> 
> 1. your most consistent compulsion
> 2. your favorite feeling
> 3. something you can do even when you feel bad
> 4. what you like to do to feel better
> 5. what makes you feel refreshed
> 6. something that relaxes you
> 7. something that makes you feel alive
> 8. where you belong
> 9. what you absolutely need
> 
> survey says!?


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

I like those questions to.

_ Originally Posted by *popeet*  

next person, please list:

1. your most consistent compulsion
2. your favorite feeling
3. something you can do even when you feel bad
4. what you like to do to feel better
5. what makes you feel refreshed
6. something that relaxes you
7. something that makes you feel alive
8. where you belong
9. what you absolutely need

survey says!?

1. your most consistent compulsion

*Checking e-mail, facebook, forums, etc for replies to stuff I posted.*

2. your favorite feeling

*Waking up to see my stock options jump up in value overnight*

3. something you can do even when you feel bad

*Laugh at myself*

4. what you like to do to feel better

*Go for a run, or throw some heavy weights around.*

5. what makes you feel refreshed
*
10 hours of sleep and a shower*

6. something that relaxes you

*Petting my dog*

7. something that makes you feel alive

*Broadcasting an exciting Basketball game*

8. where you belong
*
A quiet lounge with jazz music and a cocktail or three*

9. what you absolutely need

*money*

survey says!?

*Next person, answer any one question, or all if time allows.*

_


----------



## cavemanslaststand

8. where you belong

-- Back in the military.

Thought about posting this earlier then deleted it because thought it might be oddly offensive... I just need credit for saying "whirling dhervish" at least once on SAS!

Do you think you can whirl like a whirling dhervish, or would it make you dizzy?


----------



## popeet

sufism=yes; whirling=can't. if me being in perfect oneness with god = falling into walls and vomiting for hours, i'll just take someone's word for it.

do you ever go places and pretend you're a secret agent? or are you actually an agent? how bout a double agent? what agency?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Okay, I've been exposed as a triple agent. I work 3 agencies and don't tell anyone about it. Here are the agencies:




























Have you worked for a temp agency?


----------



## popeet

lol yes. 

I worked for Kelly. They got me quite a nice permanent position, too.

Anyone else been a temp?


----------



## Zack

No.

How much do you exaggerate how many sexual partners you've had?


----------



## popeet

i can't remember how many... that's not an exaggeration so much as gettin' old. almost 40!! it's like i'll need my own SAS forum soon or sum'n.

what is your favorite: 

cuddling
kissing
talking
walking parallel without touching
doing laundry together
listening to records
holding faces
holding hands
eye contact
dewin' it

also includes those of you who have never done any of this physically, but have psychically-- it goes for your daydreams and imaginings as well.


----------



## riderless

I imagine doin' laundry together is best. I'm handin out the pegs and she's putting my undapants on tha line.

What is a better feeling. Walking into a cool air conditioned room in summer or a warm air conditioned room in winter?


----------



## Hush7

Cool, air conditioned room in the summer. I hate hot weather.

Return to Popeet's question! 

Edit: also adding a second question. I'm sitting in my therapist's waiting room. Just curious if anyone else goes to therapy or has been to therapy. If you've gone, do you like going? I don't!


----------



## Mystic Force

I went to a psyciatrist and phycologist both seemed to busy to really give me that much time. The phycologist was the most helpful. But I think I would have benefited from a bit more focus, in a way he was a bit too nice!

Question

What is the best quesrion asked in this thread so far?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

This question is the best question asked in this thread thus far:



Mystic Force said:


> What is the best quesrion asked in this thread so far?


Next Question:

Which of the following have you studied:

A. General College Level Chemistry
B. Organic Chemistry
C. Biochemistry
D. Inorganic Chemistry
E. Analytical Chemistry
F. Thermodynamics and Kinetics
G. Statistical Mechanics
H. Quantum Mechanics
I. Chemical Instrumentation
J. One of the above
K. Some of the above
L. None of the above
M. All of the above


----------



## TheVoid

General College Level Chemistry
Organic Chemistry (one of my favs)
Inorganic Chemistry

Two subjects you studied that you absolutely loved and hated?


----------



## Esugi78

I liked my English classes, had a tough professor but liked his way of teaching. Took 3 of his writing class, the first two barely passed with C minuses, while the last one, advanced comp earned me a B-. It's more of the ability to express myself in writing that I can't really do verbally that made me liked that class.

Calculus was a nightmare, failed 3 attempts on it, screw you Calculus

What do you do when you had barely enough sleep to stay alert for the day, but can't really go back to sleep because there's enough energy that caused you to be too alert to go back to sleep? (Waking up after 4-5 hours of sleep usually do this to me)


----------



## Mystic Force

cavemanslaststand said:


> This question is the best question asked in this thread thus far:
> 
> Next Question:
> 
> Which of the following have you studied:
> 
> A. General College Level Chemistry
> B. Organic Chemistry
> C. Biochemistry
> D. Inorganic Chemistry
> E. Analytical Chemistry
> F. Thermodynamics and Kinetics
> G. Statistical Mechanics
> H. Quantum Mechanics
> I. Chemical Instrumentation
> J. One of the above
> K. Some of the above
> L. None of the above
> M. All of the above


I have taken all but one of those and taught five of them, which includes the one I didn't take. by far the hardest of them is satistical mechanics.

The last question answer is coffee. Plus being grumpy.

Question

What is the best thing about being over 30?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

The best thing about being over 30 is former heavy metal junkies can admit they have experienced life from "Both Sides Now" and men grow boobs and start to cry:






Are you growing man boobs yet?


----------



## Esugi78

No man boob, and since asians are genetically more petite I'm not likely to develop one either unless I go nuts with the food ;b, however I'm starting to develop (chairman) Mao's hair which is probably worse :/

Would you rather have man boob or Mao hair?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I would rather have Chairman Mao's 7 course dinner. Add General Tsao's grilled potato.










Have you had a 7 course meal?


----------



## riderless

Yes I have. But it took such a long time between servings and the actual servings were tiny, that I was bitterly disappointed.

1. Were you popular at school?
or
2. Are you popular in the workplace?
or
3. Do you make friends easily on forums?
or
4. How important is popularity to you?


----------



## popeet

1. uh no
2. sometimes
3. fairly easily i think, if i let it happen
4. i'll take personal integrity, freedom and liking myself over popularity. otoh, i feel a strong need to belong.

have you personally grown/personality changed much in the past few months? how?


----------



## riderless

popeet said:


> 1. uh no
> 2. sometimes
> 3. fairly easily i think, if i let it happen
> 4. *i'll take personal integrity, freedom and liking myself over popularity.* otoh, i feel a strong need to belong.
> 
> have you personally grown/personality changed much past few months? how?


I'll let someone else answer your question. Just that I am impressed by your answer to number 4. It made me realise that I don't value my own opinion of myself enough. Too eager to please others.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Regarding popeet's question, yes I've become more bitter at work recently because I know I'm indispensable yet un-promotable and getting reminded of that last week too.

Do you constantly/often consider leaving the SAS Forums forever?


----------



## Hush7

No, I can't leave! I swear I just got here last week and I'm addicted to lurking.

Same question to the next person because I swear the regulars on SAS keep disappearing and new members keep popping up.


----------



## TheVoid

Never thought about it or had a reason to. I have taken breaks though for even months sometimes because I might have been busy or not felt like logging in.

Where do you think you will be after the next 10 years?


----------



## Esugi78

SAS forum is a double edge thing imo, in one hand there are peeps that you can connect with because you can in some ways understand what they're going through and vice versa, but on the other hand it's not something that you should be too comfy with either because it might one day turn into a comfort zone, and we all know that having a comfort zone is one of the worse thing to have when you have anxiety because you're less likely to want to leave that zone.

No idea where I'll be in 10 years... hopefully have progressed and have a family...

... what kind of perfume/cologne do you like?


----------



## popeet

ooh! i like woody scents (cedar, sandalwood, other trees) and white flowers (tuberose, orange blossom, pikaki, frangipani, honeysuckle, gardenia) occasionally earthy vetiver. does that say something about me? do i sound like a lady of the night?

also. you know. that popularity question that riderless posed lingered in my mind. i did some soul searching and yea, i'm pretty angry that i'm unpopular. more like, hurt. but i've been unpopular my entire life. and if i become popular, i feel terrified and screw it up. comfort zones, yet again.

do you underestimate the importance of poplars in your life?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I've come to the conclusion I've underestimated the town of Poplar, Wisconsin, far too long in my life.










I need to drive up there this weekend and think about why popularity is bad and why people are attention hoards.

Then I need to drive down to Madison, and think about why life is so profound, then I need to go visit Milwaukee and have a show down with UltraShy. Duel at high noon.

I'll skip the red neck packer idiots in Green Bay.

Who from SAS lives kind of close to you, and you need to go meet/confront that punk?


----------



## Hush7

Nobody? I'm not friendly or unfriendly with anyone on here that lives near me.

I wouldn't mind hanging out with a few people from SAS though. I most likely wouldn't have the guts to go through with it, unless I'm wearing a hat, sunglasses and hide behind a newspaper with a peep hole in it. It would have to be somewhere out in the open with plenty of trees (maybe even some Poplars!) or large planters that I can stand behind. Whoa, that doesn't make me sound creepy, does it? :um

Since Caveman changed his original question (I warned everyone I lurk!!), let's go back to it.

Do you overestimate the importance of Poplars in your life?
I'm greedy so answer Caveman's other question too. :b


----------



## TheVoid

Okay, I'll skip Poplars questions because, I AM NOT IN THE US or EUROPE!



cavemanslaststand said:


> Who from SAS lives kind of close to you, and you need to go meet/confront that punk?


"punk", "confront" aside, I have met a couple of folks from Pakistan and India who are probably the closest to me atm. I don't think I'll be comfortable meeting anyone though. Too many beans spilled over here.

Anyone you absolutely like in these forums that you would like to meet or get to know better? If not, anyone you infatuate about at the moment? Can be a celebrity, colleague, classmate etc.


----------



## riderless

Anyone you absolutely like in these forums that you would like to meet or get to know better? If not, anyone you infatuate about at the moment? Can be a celebrity, colleague, classmate etc.

I loved glasshalffull and was rather fond of moneyfornothin and kinda miss understanding a bit. Whatever happened to serpentgirl? She was a bit of a snake in the grass though. Loveatfirstsight was just so damn cute. her avatar anyway. I fell in love with her immediately.


----------



## Hush7

Hey, Riderless! I think your SAS daydreaming made you forget to ask another question. :b I'll just answer TheVoid's question too.

As everyone here probably knows already, I'm infatuated with Keanu Reeves. :yes

As far as SAS people, I would like to meet mostly people in the 30+ forum. I'd name them but if I forget someone, they might get mad or get their feelings hurt. :heart everyone!

Same question to the next person or answer any previously asked question in this thread including the poplar one. 

I use smilies way too much! :roll


----------



## riderless

^
I won't be offended. Honest.:roll

question...let me think.....

How many secrets do you have hidden from SAS members?


----------



## TheVoid

Not much. I see little point in keeping secrets in a place where your identity is mostly anonymous and interactions last as long as you keep a switch on. 

How seriously do you take an online forum or virtual friends you have never met or spoken to in person?


----------



## frank81

well that depends on the other end. If they're sincere & serious about online relationships, I'd try my best to do the same. I've never met anyone who's serious though.

If you're working hard to achieve something but haven't got to see the result you want, how long would you hang on till you give up?


----------



## Esugi78

It's a mix bag, sometime I push on even when I don't really see results, other times I give up somewhat easily (or procrastinate up to the point where the thing I'm trying to do becomes irrelevant ). I'm sure if I had been more persistent when I was younger, I'd be in a much better place professionally. Do what I can now instead of regretting it is the best thing to do though :b

Do you have special affection on someone that reminds you of your first crush/love/whatever?


----------



## Hush7

No. When I look back on my first love, I realize it wasn't truly love that I felt. It was just puppy love. Now, the first guy I truly loved broke me and it took years for me to get over him. I haven't met anyone that reminds me of him which is a good thing because I'd probably become angry and hate him. :lol

What's your biggest regret so far this year aside from not answering the poplar question?


----------



## IcedOver

It's seriously hard for me to answer that question because I'm steeped in regret almost every waking moment -- things from recently, things from years ago that still are affecting me today and things from long ago that are over and done but still bother me. Most of my regret-filled moments this year have come in my interaction with the local woman I've talked about before. I have regret about stuff I've said and didn't say, but it's been such an inexplicable downer that I really regret the interaction ever happened. 

Since my answer was lame, I'll pass the question onto the next person.


----------



## Daveyboy

I don't regret anything major... One regret I have is I wanted to have a better sleep routine in 
place before summer arrived... I still have been messing up my weekends.. Sleep routines have always been a nightmare for me... No pun intended..

I'm tired so I'm having a hard time thinking of reasons to invite myself over to your home...
Can you think of a reason for me to come over? I'm easy so it doesn't even have to be good..haha


----------



## cavemanslaststand

You can stop by for coffee, beer, and a gumby marathon, r.i.p. art clokey.

Stop drinking coffee at midnight, and stop watching the lutheran channel too late as it can mess with your mind and your sleep.






What do you fear the most: hurricanes/typhoons/cyclones, tornadoes, flash floods, lutherans, tsunamis, people, or something other?


----------



## farfegnugen

I don't like rabies or any of those neurological disorders that older people get that robs them from their mind. It seems ridiculously scary not to know and love the things who were once part of you.

Continue the previous question: what really scares you the most?


----------



## Hush7

I'm scared of dying alone. I'm supposed to be happily married with children by now. I honestly don't think I'll ever find my soulmate and spending the rest of my life alone frightens me to no end.

I'm giving you a choice again.  

1. Are you my future husband? If not, where is he?
2. What scares you the most?
3. What's your favorite tree and why?


----------



## popeet

we gotta find you a dark-haired manly somebody, chickadee. it shouldn't be that hard. i promise you this: you will NOT die alone. does he have to be american? is it ok if he is lutheran?

what scares me the most is everything. i am often scared. i'm jumpy. i'm afraid of going crazy. but also i'm afraid of being attacked. sometimes agents are following me.



farfegnugen said:


> any of those neurological disorders that older people get that robs them from their mind. It seems ridiculously scary not to know and love the things who were once part of you.


this also scares me. i think of people who have died and how they actually wouldn't know who you are because their memories and associations are made of brain matter, and if they brain matter has broken down, they will know nothing of you or their life or anything. so the whole spirit thing.

1. do you like practical jokes? what makes them so practical? 
2. do you routinely do something that scares the life out of your loved ones?


----------



## Hush7

popeet said:


> we gotta find you a dark-haired manly somebody, chickadee. it shouldn't be that hard. i promise you this: you will NOT die alone. does he have to be american? is it ok if he is lutheran?
> 
> what scares me the most is everything. i am often scared. i'm jumpy. i'm afraid of going crazy. but also i'm afraid of being attacked. sometimes agents are following me.


Popeet knows my future husband? Send him over here! :boogie It's ok if he's not American. Keanu was born in Lebanon and he's Canadian. 

I don't want to make you more paranoid, but secret agents are everywhere.

I'd answer your questions if I could. Mind is drawing a blank.


----------



## popeet

you have to come here to meet him.


----------



## Hush7

I think you're forgetting something. I have SAD and can't meet him. :hide That's why I'm dying alone.


----------



## popeet

no. it's different this time. you don't have SAD this time. you're not dying alone. 

we know you're nervous. he will also be nervous. one time a guy pooted because he thought i was pretty. you aren't alone.


----------



## Hush7

Thanks for making me laugh, Popeet! I hope I can remember to ask if someone has pooted while meeting someone attractive later on in this thread. Can't believe your beauty literally scared the crap out of a guy.  

The next person that comes in here is going to say wtf happened in here? Where's the next question?


----------



## popeet

our prince is gonna poot.

when he meets you, because you're pretty, and it will make him nervous. the prince of sweden is single. he is into arts and crafts just like you are.

popeet is really sorry she screwed up the thread. please continue.

next questions:

1. do you like practical jokes? what makes them so practical? 
2. do you routinely do something that scares the life out of your loved ones?


----------



## Esugi78

You two totally messed this thread up aasrrrgghh :boogie, now Popeet need to find someone for me too! 

I haven't done any practical joke in a long time I think, mainly because I'm afraid something serious might happen accidentally plus I'm not likely to practical joke in the first place :b

How long does it take you to get out of bed from the first time you open your eye in the morning?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

35 hours, so I end up losing every other day and half attempting to wake up.

Have you posted resumes online? Which sites? I just posted mine and am afraid my current employer will see it, but part of me doesn't really care if they see it.


----------



## Hush7

Hubba hubba! Thanks Popeet! Too bad Prince is looking for a Princess. :cry
It's ok though because it would have been a total nightmare to marry someone who is a public figure. :afr

I've never posted a résumé online, but know a couple people who have used Monster successfully.

Going back to Popeet's second question. 

Do you routinely do something that scares the life out of your loved ones?


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I honestly don't think I'll ever find my soulmate and spending the rest of my life alone frightens me to no end.


I'll get serious for just 1 post.. That's it!!
Hate reading what you wrote, but I fear the same..
But I'll some up my life in a couple of sentences...Then I'll answer the questions..

When I was younger I felt with my SA I would never be able to find anyone..One day a girl I adored took the initiative, and asked me out.. We were together for many years, but it didn't last..

Then I was depressed and continually thought "what are my chances of finding another lady who would take that initiative again" who would approach an ultra shy guy with no rap.. Well I found another who did! I had to let her go after a long while for reasons I don't want to get into..

I still believe it will happen again, I don't think it's impossible anymore..

Moral.. I think if you are genuinely nice and patient true love will find you..
It is what I have to believe, and it's true because I said it.....

Answer.. The only thing I can think of that scared people who knew me was in early spring I test drove motorcycles in hopes of buying one... People thought I was nuts because I'm a klutz... Have a license just never got one..

Do you do anything that makes people nervous or scared for you??


----------



## Hush7

Yes, I scare a lot of people when I propose to them in this thread. I'm about to do it again. 

Davey, will you marry me...if we're both still single as wrinkly 80 year olds in the SAS nursing home? Maybe we'll get a discount if we share a room? We can also buy denture cleaner in bulk. 

The crazy thing is that I scare some of my relatives because I'm not married nor am I dating anyone. They are all worried about me and want to set me up with guys they know...and total strangers they meet in odd places! I think they're just as afraid as I am that I'll die alone.

Would you rather travel by plane, train or automobile? Where would you go? Can Davey come with you?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Automobile. I would go on an extended car ride around Canada and the USA. Davey can tag along if he wants to.

Same question.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Davey, will you marry me...if we're both still single as wrinkly 80 year olds in the SAS nursing home? Maybe we'll get a discount if we share a room? We can also buy denture cleaner in bulk.


Deal.....but lets make it 65... We'll drink Vietnamese coffee, troll this forum and post selfies of ourselves...

I like to travel by car, but not more than 6 hrs..
Don't mind planes, just hate airports/rental cars, but I do it anyway.... No trains.

What's the name of the city where you last spent an overnight vacation?


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> Deal.....but lets make it 65... We'll drink Vietnamese coffee, troll this forum and post selfies of ourselves...


Ok, but 65 is just around the corner! I swear I'm aging at warp speed.

Hey, we won't need the nursing home discount because we'll just invite ourselves to stay with everyone else! If you're posting selfies, I'd better go explore the photo section again.

Last vacation was 4 very long days in Las Vegas.

Do you play any musical instruments? Can you sing? Is there a YouTube video of you performing? Link please!


----------



## TheVoid

None of the above. I'm so out of tune and tongue-tight most of the time.

Can you deal with solitude? I mean how do you or will you deal with having to live alone. (sorry, this question is mostly relevant to single folks)


----------



## farfegnugen

I think I've gotten used to it, and at least for now, prefer it. I've lived with girlfriends and I've lived with roommates before, so there was an adjustment, but I like privacy and I like acting like a goof without having to worry about checking my behavior.

Who can you seeing playing you on a cheesy movie-of-the-week story on your life, and which television channel would I most likely find that story being televised?


----------



## riderless

^
sorry to interrupt farfungen, I just want to comment on an extract from Daveyboy's post.



> _Moral.. I think if you are genuinely nice and patient true love will find you..
> It is what I have to believe, and it's true because I said it_.....


I would add that if you give off a vibe of nonchance .ie. not caring whether you find love or not, you will attract love. Just enjoying life without any fear of what may or may not happen. Indifference almost. Of course you have to socialise a bit. Can't just stay at home, all day everyday.


----------



## riderless

_



Who can you seeing playing you on a cheesy movie-of-the-week story on your life, and which television channel would I most likely find that story being televised? 

Click to expand...

_OK either James Woods, Bob Hope or Steve Martin. Making a satire of my pathetic excuses in life so far. Not sure which channel. Maybe the discovery channel.:blank


----------



## Hush7

:um

No next question?










Clowns scare the crap out of me.

Do you have any silly phobias? Clowns, spiders, clowns, cockroaches, clowns, heights, clowns, flying, clowns, spiders, clowns?


----------



## popeet

i was in seattle driving along, one of those rare moments when the freeway was clear, when i see a bus pull up beside us. me and my best friend. i tell her not to look out of the window, to keep her vision fixed on the road ahead of us. they were waving. all of them were staring out of the window waving only at us. then we hear horns. i see arms dangling and painted faces with those deceptive soulless eyes and frilly collars. we were the only ones that day beside the clown bus. i wish that curiosity hadn't gotten the best of her. if only she hadn't looked.

my silly phobia is/was of caterpillars. not just easy peasy caterpillars. these:










and these:










and here's a clown for you! a lazy clown! 










most poisonous caterpillar on earth. clowns are bad.
*
next q: post a pic of your favorite kind of architecture*


----------



## Hush7

Omg, I have a new phobia now. 

Thank god I've never seen that clown bus here. I would have pooted like a prince.


----------



## popeet

Hush7 said:


> I would have pooted like a prince.


publicly posted signs in my principality make it easy for you to do so:


----------



## Hush7

Commoners are allowed to poot rainbows? I thought only royalty could do that!

Sorry about messing up this thread again. :b

Hurry! Someone post amazing architecture pronto!


----------



## popeet

Hush7 said:


> Commoners are allowed to poot rainbows? I thought only royalty could do that!












it is sweden. land of _jämlikhet_. we are all commoners here. a fitness trainer can become crown prince.


----------



## riderless

Hush7 said:


> :um
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clowns scare the crap out of me.
> 
> Do you have any silly phobias? Clowns, spiders, clowns, cockroaches, clowns, heights, clowns, flying, clowns, spiders, clowns?


_No next question?_

What did the old chimney say to the young chimney??


----------



## popeet

it said "quit smoking, son. otherwise one day a man is going come and clean you out"

my original answer was much worse.

*next q: post a pic of your favorite kind of architecture*


----------



## riderless

popeet said:


> it said "quit smoking, son. otherwise one day a man is going come and clean you out"
> 
> *next q: post a pic of your favorite kind of architecture*


Ok good one now...sorry (can somebody answer that question of Popeet's?)

What did the old house say to the young house?


----------



## popeet

"house it goin'?" "your foundation is showing" "you're so insular" "i hope you have a better footing than i do!" " young house: "foreclosure!!" ... old house: "bless you!" "only a few years old and already full of rat ****!"

but you've been in north korea, now fiji. surely you've seen the world's architecture and have a favorite.

where the hell is anonymid???


----------



## riderless

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...uG7JY6eiAee-IGADA&sqi=2&ved=0CDgQ9QEwAQ&dur=1

your answer was a cracker by the way.

_"house it goin'?" "your foundation is showing" "you're so insular" "i hope you have a better footing than i do!" " young house: "foreclosure!!" ... old house: "bless you!" "only a few years old and already full of rat ****!"_

What did the big cell phone say to the small cell phone?


----------



## Hush7

popeet said:


> *next q: post a pic of your favorite kind of architecture*


I don't know a thing about architecture so I'll just mention my favorite style of homes. I hope these pics work. 

Colonial









Cape Cod









I'm a sucker for cute, cosy homes with shutters and dormer windows. Funny how both of these pictures show homes that aren't symmetrical. I love symmetrical homes but couldn't find one I liked while quickly browsing.

I'm giving two options for the next person.

1. Since I highly doubt I answered the question right, what is your favorite type of architecture? Please post a picture. 

2. Are you happy with your physical appearance? If yes, please go post a selfie in the photo section! If no, please go post a selfie in the photo section!


----------



## popeet

riderless, i love the natural architecture of earth as well as pacific island style open quarters. *tips hat for the jokes*

hush, you answered the question perfectly. i like the first one. nice shingled dormer windows/steep pitch roof and substantial chimneys. it looks kind of like the house i grew up in. i like provincial style.

next q:

2. Are you happy with your physical appearance? If yes, please go post a selfie in the photo section! If no, please go post a selfie in the photo section!


----------



## TheVoid

No, but I don't think I look particularly bad either. But I don't like the way I look. There are things I want to change probably due to my low self esteem.

What do you think about sibling favoritism. Has it affected you or anyone you know. Do you think you or they are imagining it?


----------



## Esugi78

I was first born, so I received a lot of attention and unfortunately spoiled as heck and could've used a lot of discipline , I know my parents was trying and at least they did well with my younger siblings, they're more discipline than me and that have serve them well.

Anything exciting for you coming up in the next few weeks?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Getting a good nights sleep tonight.. You learn to appreciate the small things like that when you work away from home for two weeks at a time. 

If you had the ability to slow space/time to milliseconds per hour or more, what kinds of things would you do? The possibilities would be endless..


----------



## Hush7

:um

I'm changing my answer because my first one was creepy. This new answer will be mean.

I'd find two of my former roommates and move their cars if they're parked at a mall or airport. Living with them was like living in hell. They deserve to go out to their cars and have them not be where they parked them. They deserve to freak out and think they're going crazy. They deserve to walk around aimlessly while searching for their cars. :evil

Same question to the next person because I am sure they'll give a nicer answer.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> :um
> 
> I'm changing my answer because my first one was creepy. Same question to the next person because I am sure they'll give a nicer answer.


I read it before you deleted it.......only kidding it was ...:haha

I'm not sure what I would do.. if I only could do it once I would probably make my way into a gold /cash vault and "borrow" stuff...
If I could do it whenever, I probably would have done what Hush7 originally said, 
...but not with Kneau..

Had to buy a new bathing suit last month.. It was so hard to find a plain one.. 
Is your bathing suit plain? or do you not mind wearing those bold/colorful ones people wear??


----------



## TheVoid

Daveyboy said:


> Is your bathing suit plain? or do you not mind wearing those bold/colorful ones people wear??


It's plain and pretty ordinary. I don't like the colorful, fancy ones.

What do you think of people wearing unnecessarily revealing clothes? Do you think it's sexy, fashionable, annoying, offensive?


----------



## popeet

It really depends on the clothes themselves, if they are fashionable, clever, artistic or hep then it's great. If they are just revealing just to be revealing then it ranges from comical to I could care less. If a man is wearing only a patch of cloth over his groin in public then I'd wonder if there's some sort of festival going on. I've seen people wear some pretty revealing clothes in public short of public indecency. But then again, I've also been around naked people in public. Covered in paint. Hm. Well, except that one lady who was running down the street topless in one of those wrestling unitards and a Santa hat on. With women I feel a bit protective, I guess. I just feel anxious they'll be objectified in some way. Projection on my part I guess.

Dense answer, had to do some thinking.

Have any of you ever filed a provisional patent application and if so, can you please help me? Thx.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I have both filed provisional applications and later regular applications and been awarded patents (in electronics design and manufacturing):

Are you filing in the United States or Sweden?

Do you have legal counsel? Corporate counsel or patent attorney office?


----------



## popeet

cavemanslaststand said:


> I have both filed provisional applications and later regular applications and been awarded patents (in electronics design and manufacturing):
> 
> Are you filing in the United States or Sweden?
> 
> Do you have legal counsel? Corporate counsel or patent attorney office?


I am filing with the USPTO, am still checking out Sweden, EU and if the US patent's protection extends here via one of the various agreements.

I am doing this for myself, not for a job. I do have possible free corporate legal counsel (family) but she specializes in internet stuff, trade and service marks, not utility patents. I cannot afford a patent attorney. I can barely afford to eat right now.

My brother has been awarded patents as well. Hm, forgot about that. But they were in chemical engineering and it was nearly 20 years ago.

What I have is moderately simple (vs. very simple, which websites describe as a light switch, etc.) bit of equipment I've designed and prototyped. No one has seen it yet.

*Next q: what do you do assume when other people can't look you in the eye? *

Btw, I liked the slowed-down space-time question alot.


----------



## probably offline

I assume that they don't like being scrutinized and I try to avoid staring into their eyes.


Question:

Why are mangos never ripe?


----------



## TheVoid

Because they are BAD 

Describe how you feel when you leave something or someone you associated for a long time. Like leaving an old job or an apartment


----------



## farfegnugen

There can be some feeling of a loss, and since objects and places have my memories attached to them, there can be a feeling that you're leaving something behind which can be either a good or bad thing.

What is your favorite meal- the combination that you enjoy the most or provides some form of comfort?


----------



## bartergas

farfegnugen said:


> What is your favorite meal- the combination that you enjoy the most or provides some form of comfort?


I would come in on a food question.

This answer has changed since I found out I'm celiac/gluten intolerant about 4 years ago. I used to adore fried foods and pastas, but now they're hard to find in restaurants and are almost never as good as their gluten counterpart.

That being said, there's a restaurant here that makes an amazing gluten free pasta and has an alfredo sauce that's to die for that doesn't contain gluten, so I'd have to say that's my favorite meal, and the fact that I don't eat there too often makes it a special meal, which makes me enjoy it that much more. 

Next question:
Which do you find more uncomfortable, spending time in public places with strangers (i.e. doing ordinary tasks like grocery shopping, getting a drink at a bar, etc.) or spending time at family gatherings (i.e. holidays, vacations, or just visiting)?


----------



## Daveyboy

I am extremely uncomfortable visiting family.. Even though they know how I am (quiet), I still get anxious as a holiday like Christmas approaches.. I would probably do anything else to get out of it.. Not that I dislike them or anything .. it's just uncomfortable..


Would you rather have waffles or pancakes?? .. and are you one of those artsy people that put weird fruits on them like blueberries?


----------



## Hush7

I think I've talked about my love of Belgian waffles somewhere on here. I splurged and bought a ridiculously expensive waffle iron that makes perfectly crispy on the outside yet soft and tender on the inside Belgian waffles. I love making bacon waffles, pumpkin waffles and plain waffles. I like topping mine with real maple syrup. No fruity toppings for me! I do have to admit that I enjoy blueberry pancakes too, but just not as much as waffles! Yum!

Same question to the next person, but I'm adding in French toast too!


----------



## TheVoid

I like pancakes. I would rather eat the fruits separately.

What's the worst anxiety moment you had today or did it all go smoothly?


----------



## h00dz

Just turned 30 so I can now be coming to this section! And the idea that age is catching up with me and still not being in the place I want to be, is very anxiety inducing. So today has been a little bitter sweet. But I'm definatly going to treat myself today and go out for dinner with family.. should be enjoyable I hope!

Where do you like to wine and dine when and if you do?


----------



## farfegnugen

Very little of that going on in my life now. There is a craft brewery place that I go to every once in a while, and work has these little wine and cheese get togethers. I miss the local sports pub.

Where was your favorite college hangout? Or if you didn't do that, what crowd did you feel most comfortable being a part of?


----------



## riderless

^
The billiard/snooker/pool room. All free. I spent about 3 hours a day there.
I hung out with the less confident socially, similar to myself. Not really nerds. Not smart enough to be classed that. More misfits.

If you suddenly came into 20 million U.S. dollars, how would you spend it? What charity would you donate to, if any?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Endangered species = 90% and the Social Anxiety Trust fund = 10%. It will go toward developing MAD skills in furry animals and young people.

If today is Thursday is tomorrow Friday?


----------



## Hush7

Not if you have a time machine set to Saturday! 

Please answer one of the following questions:










Are you feeling happy today? If yes, snap a picture of yourself and post it in the photo section. If no, taking a picture of you smiling will cheer you up, especially after posting your picture in the photo section.

Do you have any plans for this upcoming weekend aside from snapping a picture of yourself for the photo section?


----------



## TheVoid

No, I'm feeling horrible.

Are there any bad rumors about you among your coworkers/colleagues?


----------



## losteternal

Yes but they are always whispering and giggling so I dont know what the rumours are .

Can someone explain in idiot talk (cos im stupid) how to put a photo on here please? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## NicoShy

I don't know, I am leery about photos.
Do you judge people who are over 40 and still single with no kids?


----------



## Daveyboy

losteternal said:


> Can someone explain in idiot talk (cos im stupid) how to put a photo on here please?


If someone can explain it easier, feel free..
What I do..

Open up google images find a pic I want to post..
Right click, click on copy .. Go to post area .. right click.. hit paste..
I click preview post/advanced.. If the pic shows up as an "x" red/black, I find a different picture.. (you can do the same thing with gifs)

If its a personal pic you took you must have your own image sharing site like on tinypic or imgur.. Then you find the pic on your site, right click on it and copy the url number then go to posting area, click the yellow icon with mountain in it.. then paste the url number there.. I think .. I don't post personal stuff..


----------



## Daveyboy

NicoShy said:


> Do you judge people who are over 40 and still single with no kids?


No, I don't judge.. 
There can be a ton of reasons why the person is single/without kids..
I wouldn't even ask...

Yeah.. I got my Vietnamese coffee in the mail today.. :boogie(never had it)
Do you think I should try it tonight??


----------



## NicoShy

Daveyboy said:


> No, I don't judge..
> There can be a ton of reasons why the person is single/without kids..
> I wouldn't even ask...
> 
> Yeah.. I got my Vietnamese coffee in the mail today.. :boogie(never had it)
> Do you think I should try it tonight??


Of course try it, sounds fun. I've never heard of it. I usually just drink the regular ones like dunkin donuts or 7 eleven brand

Do you follow international politics, like the plight in Egypt


----------



## h00dz

I have not super closely following it but, I do see the news on it. It seems like that whole part of the world seems to always be in conflict, and it never seems to end. Everyone is getting sick of the strangle hold their military/governments have over the people which I don't blame them for.

I can't workout what I want for dinner tonight, suggestions please?!


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Is there a casino buffet close by?

Yes, that is both an answer and also the next question!


----------



## Hush7

If close by is within an hour away, then yes. There are a ridiculous amount of casinos and casino buffets here. They all keep jacking up their prices though. One of them has a special right now on Tuesday. Ten bucks for dinner! The one I usually go to is about $30 for dinner so I don't go often. I prefer their $18 Sunday brunch buffet. 

I can't think of a question that doesn't involve you posting your picture in the photo section.

Hmm...

Have you ever been in love only to realize later, you weren't really in love with that person. It was more of a silly infatuation.


----------



## h00dz

Perplexing question, because if you were in love, how can you realize you were not in love to begin with? I guess you mean the fades into a infatuation?

I actually don't know If I have experienced this. Sounds more like a crush I think.

So my question to you folk is how many crushes have you had, what was the most memorable?


----------



## farfegnugen

Very few, I think. A couple in high school is all that is surfacing in my memory. Most of the time when I find someone attractive it either goes someplace right away or it doesn't.

Can you or have you ever done a back flip? For some reason, I can't get over that fear though I have always wanted to do them. It is one of those things that I should have done but won't because I talk myself out of it. Do you have something like that/


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Never. I've done martial arts for years when i was younger and i have never attempted to do a back flip. I figured if something must go wrong when you attempt silly gymnastics, you don't want it to go wrong when it involves your back or neck lol. 

Do you think you will have a good weekend? What are your plans?


----------



## TheVoid

Not really. I have a few things that I hate lined up. I need to get them done this weekend because they are important but I have been putting them off. It's going to suck big time.

What do you absolutely hate doing and keep putting off?


----------



## SunnySkies

TheVoid said:


> Not really. I have a few things that I hate lined up. I need to get them done this weekend because they are important but I have been putting them off. It's going to suck big time.
> 
> What do you absolutely hate doing and keep putting off?


Cleaning! I'll be regretting it tomorrow when I spend the whole day doing laundry and dishes, etc.

Do you enjoy doing crafts? If so, what kinds?


----------



## Daveyboy

Crafts?? Oh I got a girl question.. haha jk..
The only thing I would consider I do a craft is a digital crafts...
like making my own picture frames mats with different designs.. it's manly!

What does your phone or text alert sound like??
My ring is normal..ring, ring.
Text alert is a woman's voice saying "A message has been received"... 
.... (doesn't go off that much lol)
Alarm is Rooster.. cock-a-doodley-doo!


----------



## Hush7

I like making cards and scrap booking. There are a lot of crafty people in my family so we have craft get-togethers once in a while. I wouldn't say I like sewing, but have had to pick it up for the craft days. I've sewn stuffed animals and clothes for them. Made lots of felt foods too like donuts and cakes. Stuff like this:
















They make great gifts for little kids! 

Eeek! Davey answered while I was browsing for pictures and then my wifi went nuts! I'm posting because I spent way too much time browsing felt food pictures. :b

My ringtone is Imogen Heap's Someone's Calling.





I don't remember what my text alert is because I don't text much.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## TheVoid

I collect money in a bank and sorrows in my heart. Seriously, I don't collect a lot of things but if I come across pretty craft stuff like the pictures ^ I would put them on my desk.

I like the crafts question so I'm gonna ask it again a bit different. Any creative things you do or like to try out or enjoy watching in your free time?


----------



## h00dz

I produce music and DJ. That's where I can really let my creative side shine and its a really good release and exciting when you feel like you got something good going on!

Although I don't often share my work because I don't think people will like it.

I'm going to continue this line of discussion - quite interesting. What other creative things do people do in there spare time?


----------



## SolusSAF

I enjoy crafts, but I have a hard time continuing with them.
Last Christmas, I made a big bat (I love bats) and some paper ornaments. I also had a bat Christmas tree at work. I cut out lots of little black and brown bats of all shapes then sprinkled them with glitter.

If you could go back to a certain age and try things over, would you? (go back and live differently/different choices.)


----------



## popeet

I change my mind every day on this question. But since I was in the bathroom at 4:45 am with a hangover (from 1.5 glasses of vinho verde! what??) talking to myself in the mirror about this very topic, I'll share. 

I'd go back to around 9th grade and go to a fancy all-girls Catholic school. I'd make friends with the nuns and get extra tutoring. I'd hopefully be able to overcome my academic obstacles and develop confidence with the extra attention. And not get sexually harassed/assaulted like what happened at my public school. Though, with nuns you never know :[ Seems to have worked out for my sisters, though.

Such creative people here!! DJing sounds cool. I like crafts/making things as well. And growing food (I mean, I've only tried it, but want to do it 4 life). I want to homestead/permaculture. I want to build some kind of gnome village/wizard's play grove one day. I'm not sure my daughter will care about it. So it would probably be for me. She's probably going to study finance or something.

SO next q are there any childhood dreams you still want to live out?


----------



## Hush7

Yes. I want to meet my soulmate, get married and have a family. My eggs are rotten by now so hopefully he has kids I can be a stepmom to or maybe we can adopt.

Same question to the next person.


----------



## losteternal

There are two big competitions I want to take my horse to. I always wanted a beauutiful horse to show and his enthusiasm and self confidence does lift me. I also want some of my spiders to make babies ( a. So people stop taking them from the wild and b. Cos they are gorgeous and rare and c. Because so many people dislike them they need people who are passionate about them.

Which of the seven wonders of the world interests you most ?


----------



## Owl-99

Machu Picchu It is just sublime.

How do you fill your day ?


----------



## h00dz

Work helps a lot, if its on the weekend, then I try and do my hobbies(music, dj, gaming) or watch documentaries or comedy or something.. anything that makes me more knowledgeable or makes me feel better 

What if any docos do people like to watch?


----------



## harrison

I quite like docos about health, especially mental health. ( But I prefer to watch those shows about doing up old buildings in England. That and "Antiques Roadshow" - I'm heavily addicted to that show. )

How many pillows do you use?


----------



## Owl-99

Just the one but it is a latex pillow.

Do you over eat ?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I do if it's good food, like stuff cooked on the BBQ. I'm more reserved with your everyday meals.

Do you have a special talent? Like juggling balls for example.


----------



## DarrellLicht

It would probably be my personally downplayed artistic ability. 
I used to draw/sketch a lot when I was a teenager. I remember being into it up until I got into 'the arena' and saw some hot ****.. I'm not so motivated anymore. I do have cartoon paintings I made on sewage treatment equipment onboard the ship I work. My strengths are cartoons. Rat fink-esque portraits.. At one point I was trying really hard to emulate the work of Brian Shroeder aka 'pushead'... If you remember those metallica t-shirts back in the 90's, and zorlac skateboards..

Do you know somebody who is of equal demographic status as you, but is living the dream compared to you?


----------



## NicoShy

Yes it seems like everyone in my same demographic is living a dream or just a more exciting life than me. But I'm not here to be compared to others.

If you could do anything tonight with no limits what would you be doing?


----------



## harrison

I'd be flying first class to Paris. I went there about 18 months ago when I was manic and I didn't even see the sights, just spent a fortune and can barely remember it.

Do you get nervous in supermarkets?


----------



## NicoShy

I get nervous and angry in supermarkets. I hate crowds and I feel people staring at me being alone or something. 

What's your favorite meal to cook?


----------



## h00dz

I love a good seafood paella. Yummy. I love seafood in general. Especially smoked oysters too, delicious.

Other peoples favorite seafood?


----------



## Daveyboy

Like steamed clams & mussels...
but LOVE..
Salmon Sushi, Yellowtail Sushi, and Rainbow rolls..

You get to have a nice night with someone special to you..
Would you rather go to a nice restaurant and movies??.. or.
Bring takeout home and watch a movie on TV sharing a blanket together on the couch???


----------



## h00dz

I'd much prefer to do the latter, as then you can snuggle <3.

Someone dropped a briefcase off at your house with $20,000 inside, what do you do?


----------



## popeet

I'd freak the **** out. Who the hell opened a strange briefcase in my house??

I'd wash my hands, take pictures of it, put on gloves, put on a protective outfit, tiptoe and gently place it the middle of the street-- not too many steps in any direction. Then run back inside, put on all the locks and FB the entire incident so PRISM, my friends, everyone knows I have nothing to do with that money.

We should have a SAS seafood cookoff. 

What would the next person do if someone dropped a briefcase off at your house with $20,000 inside?


----------



## TheVoid

Live a good life with it? :stu

If you had a lot of money, do you think you would have less SA or do you think you would still find other reasons to be anxious about?


----------



## h00dz

You're quiet right, It would make life more comfortable. But it wouldn't change anything in the long term. I just thought it would be interesting to see what creative ways people would come up with, if money just fell into their laps 

To answer the question I would still find stupid stuff to worry about. But if you had to pick a creative or crazy way to spend $20,000 what would it be?


----------



## popeet

I want to answer TheVoid's q as well: HELL YES I WOULD HAVE LESS SA. Steady money would solve _alot_ of my mental health issues.

Creative or crazy way to spend $20,000. Like eccentric billionaire way, or someone who has never had money before, way? $20,000 is extremely easy to blow.

Hm. I'd probably spend it making one of my inventions. Hoping it will then make me another $20,000. Which I can then use to do actual crazy or creative things. I'm not very crazy at this point. I'm not going to buy weird artifacts or body parts. I might do like Captain Beefheart and pay some musicians to make me an album of my design.

I'd make a documentary that will stir up interest in funding the feature film I am (very slowly) writing (for 2+ years now). Or a funny guerrilla art that makes people go "?" but which then brings their attention to something very important. I duunnnoooo... I'm sooo broke.

Next q: same q.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Buy $20k worth of sex toys (dildo's, vibrators, rubber asses, jackrabbits everything under the sun in all sizes) and pile them inside our company directors office, tip off the press.. That's as abstract I can get at the moment.

Do you have a 'list of people to kill'?


----------



## eyedlemon

No, but I was really happy when that "Garcia" lady on _Criminal Minds_ was shot by some guy pretending to date her. That's about as close as I can get.

What was the hardest part about becoming an adult?


----------



## TheVoid

Having dependents you are obliged to support.

Can money solve your problems?


----------



## h00dz

It defiantly solves materialistic problems with no doubt. That is what money is for. However the deeper things in life can never be solved with money even if people fool themselves to believe it.

What would be the 1 single thing you would do to better yourself as a person?


----------



## losteternal

Good question!
My main problem now is laziness. I need to stop being so bone idle. I play games online and spend far too much time watching tv and reading on this forum. I work nights and have even become lazy about work. I gained 2 stone when I quit smoking and done nothing about it. I have stopped riding my horse as i feel too fat and still cant be bothered to sort it. He dont care tho I think hes enjoying the break.

Same question again please


----------



## TheVoid

Cure depression and anxiety. Most of my current problems stem from that and I don't know how to better myself without dealing with that.

Do you forgive yourself?


----------



## NicoShy

No I am riddled with guilt and shame. And society shames me as we'll because of my status. The constant questions and whispers.


What made you anxious today?


----------



## SolusSAF

How fitting...
Financial worries made me anxious today. I know there is nothing I can do at the moment, but I still became very anxious and got that hot feeling in my chest (like when you were caught lying as a kid).

Nico, I am full of shame about my status as well as many other things. So, I understand where you are coming from.

Do you look forward to Friday or is it just another weekend you have to live through (or something else)?


----------



## frank81

I don't particularly look forward to any day. When it comes, it comes. I like Saturdays though. 

When you hit retirement age, would you attempt something you couldn't do before or would you just continue working till you can't work anymore?


----------



## SolusSAF

I hope I can travel some. I traveled to England and Scotland several years ago and would love to go back.
It's funny that I was able to travel there alone...maybe that is when I began to isolate...anyway 

Would you prefer a cabin in the woods or an apartment in the city? (or something else)


----------



## Hush7

Too many insects, beasts and dead bodies in the woods. I'll take the apartment in a city, especially if there's a 7-Eleven near it. I :heart Slurpees!

Two choices for you. 

1. Would you rather post your picture in the photo section or post your picture in the photo section? Go do either right now! 

2. Have you ever gone geocaching?


----------



## Alienated

Nope

Have you ever gone skydiving ?


----------



## farfegnugen

Yep, it is a peaceful rush.

Which is more useful to you: the power to persuade or to see through all the bull****?


----------



## h00dz

I think I would have to see through all the bull****, having power over someone via persuasion only gets you so far I think. Being able to see everything as it is for real would be considerably more eye opening. Geocaching sounds fun Btw 

If you could pickup a new hobby in the click of the fingers what would it be?


----------



## Janos

You mean and actually be good at it? Origami...or juggling. Something fairly mundane that I don't want to spend the time getting good at.

Have you traveled outside of your own country?


----------



## TheVoid

Yes. 4 times and I like everywhere else except my own. 

Do you enjoy where you stay or do you constantly wish you were somewhere else?


----------



## SolusSAF

I've always wanted to live in Arizona (despite the black widows, scorpions, etc). 
I do NOT like the house I live in and always wish I lived elsewhere.

Do you arrive places early, right on time, or are you always late?
(I'm always late  )


----------



## TheVoid

Usually early or right on time. Anxiety makes it hard for me to not get ready and go early. If it's a really anxiety-inducing appointment like a job interview or a flight, I'm super early.

Do you feel like people around you try to let you down?


----------



## paperheart

yes, less that they try but bc of their circumstances they don't have it together themselves and will eventually disappoint you.

would you rather be friends with a extremely pessimistic but straight fwd person, or optimistic but fake person? have to pick one.


----------



## Janos

I'll take the truthful any day of the week.

Of all the things you've lost since your teens/20s what is the most missed one?


----------



## NicoShy

Having fertile eggs so I can have a family to support and love.

Are you addicted to the Internet and why.?


----------



## riderless

NicoShy said:


> Having fertile eggs so I can have a family to support and love.
> 
> Are you addicted to the Internet and why.?


 Yes because you keep asking me questions on it.

If you were a horse, what kind of horse would you be?


----------



## Hush7

Whichever kind that doesn't end up in a slaughterhouse, glue factory or under the care of an abusive owner that can't afford to feed me.

Are you accident prone? What was your most serious injury? Feel free to post a picture!


----------



## NicoShy

Hush7 said:


> Whichever kind that doesn't end up in a slaughterhouse, glue factory or under the care of an abusive owner that can't afford to feed me.
> 
> Are you accident prone? What was your most serious injury? Feel free to post a picture!


No I'm quite agile and rarely have accidents.

What book are you reading or the last book you read


----------



## Janos

Currently a collection of Hunter Thompson's journalistic works.

What personal action do you regret the most? Yeah I know I am a real downer.


----------



## riderless

Janos said:


> Currently a collection of Hunter Thompson's journalistic works.
> 
> What personal action do you regret the most? Yeah I know I am a real downer.


Well one was smoking for 15 years. Fortunately I quit a few years back.

If you were this forum's administrator/moderator, what would be 3 things you would ban posters for?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Bannable offences:

1. Speculative postings on who will win the American Ninja Warrior competition.

2. Mockery of Minnesota Vikings super bowl short-comings. Will not tolerate that.

3. Computer systems arrogance. Things like "My computer system is 10 times better than yours" is just flat out unacceptable.

Banned posters can pay a fine and come back in my loose world.

Probably asked before, what secret will you be taking to your grave?


----------



## Hush7

If I told you, it wouldn't be a secret anymore.

Same question to the next person.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> If I told you, it wouldn't be a secret anymore.
> 
> Same question to the next person.


Ho ho ho, you weezled your one out of that haven't you!

I don't have any secrets.. well apart from my fetish for... *mumble mumble*.

*Cough* Next question!

If you could meet anyone from the past who would it be?


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> I don't have any secrets.. well apart from my fetish for... *mumble mumble*.


Sorry, I missed that. Please repeat?

I'd like to meet my grandmother. She passed away long before I was born.

Two choices for you:

1. Are you photogenic? Prove whether or not you are by posting your pic in the photo section.

2. What is h00dz's fetish? Just kidding!

The real question is:

2. What do you wear to bed? Please say you wear those pajamas with the slipper feet and panel on the butt you can unbutton to go to the bathroom. Also, post a pic of you in those jammies!


----------



## TheVoid

Hush7 said:


> What do you wear to bed?


Actually, I wear cozy pajamas. I might consider posting a picture when you do it yourself. 

Do you like your neighbors? Have you ever encountered those noisy, troublesome kind who stare at you when you're outdoors.


----------



## h00dz

TheVoid said:


> Actually, I wear cozy pajamas. I might consider posting a picture when you do it yourself.
> 
> Do you like your neighbors? Have you ever encountered those noisy, troublesome kind who stare at you when you're outdoors.


My neighbors are pretty good tbh.. Both divorced women in there 60's or so.. nice ladies too for the most part. I've had some shockers though. Probably worst was this couple that basically trashed the house completely and used to have domestics all the time :afr

Your worst neighbors?


----------



## TheVoid

The ones I have right now. Extremely noisy, and hangs out outdoors most of the time like monkeys staring at others and sometimes even pointing fingers. Increase my anxiety. It's hard to complain without a solid case and I'm scared they might turn hostile when the police is not around.

How often do you confront or retaliate?


----------



## popeet

I think I confront often so I don't have to retaliate. I try to confront gently, but it sometimes doesn't work and I end up getting my arses handed to me and I have to take it. I have this delusion that if we just sit down at a table and sort through things we can come to some mutually satisfactory conclusion. It's a delusion. 

I wish I could help you come up with some sort of scheme to get your neighbors to go back inside and be quiet. You can't impersonate a police officer, right? Will you get arrested for wearing a police uniform? 

Next q: have you ever confronted or disagreed with a police officer?


----------



## losteternal

I Have a silly story about à run-in with à policeman happened about ten years ago on My way home from à party. I was pulled over cos I had à rear light Not working on My car and didnt know. Anyway hé asked me to get out of the car and asked If I had been drinking So I told him I hadnt. Then hé gave me à plastic box thing and said hé wanted me to provide à sample So I thought i had to piss in it So i said " shall i go behind the bushes or do You Have to witness me doing it?"
Hé started getting annoyed and said " à sample of your breath Not à urine sample." I told him to calm down and explain properly in future. Anyway to his disappointment I hadnt been drinking and hé let me go .

What is the naughtiest thing You Have ever done ?- We wont tell anybody


----------



## IcedOver

I never got the chance to do it; I've either been canceled on or they don't return my damn e-mails.

How often do you take the bus?


----------



## kimberlyace

I think the last time I took the bus was in high school, so about 17 years ago.

Do you have any nicknames that friends or family call you?


----------



## DarrellLicht

kimberlyace said:


> Do you have any nicknames that friends or family call you?


With my family, 'Bubba' or 'bub'. They are from the southwest, what can I say.. I don't think I had a certain dynamic with my friends to address each other than our names..

What space and time whether in your lifetime or otherwise, would you want to live in?


----------



## riderless

> What space and time whether in your lifetime or otherwise, would you want to live in?


I'd like to live like a posh rich English gent in the 1920's, like Brideshead Revisited or similar. Maybe visit Gatsby for one of his famous parties in New York. I'm just practising my aristocratic accent now. "By George, whata splendid pati Gats. You've really gone the whole hog here. Jolly well done, I say!"

Such a good question, shame to waste it so same question to next poster.


----------



## kimberlyace

Oh boy, so much to choose from, what first pops into my head is the 1880's. The Doc Holliday and Wyatt Earp years. And the women with their poofy dresses and little hats.

Describe a vivid dream you have had.


----------



## Hush7

I posted this in a dream thread earlier this month:



Hush7 said:


> I was laying down on my bed when a stranger appeared from out of nowhere. He started stabbing me to death. He had a sinister smile and huge, black, dilated pupils that didn't quite look human, but he was human. He was wearing all black, but I could tell my blood had splashed all over his shirt. I remember thinking it's a shame that my blood is going to stain everything.


Thanks to Sertraline, my vivid dreams are almost always nightmares where I'm getting murdered.

What was the last thing you cooked? Please don't say marinara sauce. May I come over for dinner tomorrow? I'll bring dessert.


----------



## h00dz

Lemon Pepper Chicken with Greek salad. MmMmmMm.

Feel free, I'll save a seat for you 

What was for desert?


----------



## TheVoid

Nothing really. Yesterday I had ice cream with chocolate cake.

Which part of this game do you enjoy the most? Asking a random question or answering a random question?


----------



## Daveyboy

I like answering a question better...
Sometimes I'll feel guilty if only 2 questions have pasts and I answer again...
I don't like to ask questions because I find them difficult, and I'm not good at sentence structure or picking the right words or other wordy kind of stuff....
but anyway here it goes...

In the late 90s TV started making women more heroic and the main stars...
Like Xena.. Buffy.. or even Baywatch.. Did you like any of those shows??
I didn't catch to many Buffys (I worked nights, but I liked it), I would always catch Xena. . They would replay it around noon.. Great show..:yes


----------



## Hush7

As you can see from my username and avatar, I was and am still a huge fan of Buffy. Best show ever! Never watched Xena or Baywatch.

I'd like to revisit TheVoid's question. I enjoy reading responses more than asking and answering questions, but you probably wouldn't have guess that seeing I'm always blabbing away in here.

Stealing from TheVoid for the next question.

Which part do you prefer? Asking or answering the questions in this thread?

If you're Davey, you can answer the following questions since you already answered the question: Is your name really Davey or do you just love Davey and Goliath? Do you have a dog named Goliath?


----------



## kimberlyace

I enjoy both but probably answering a little better, especially if I think I have a pretty good response.

If you had to evacuate your house immediately, what is the one thing you would grab on the way out?


----------



## syoung

My wallet.

If I had pets, then the dog.

The girlfriend can find her own way out!

Same question:

What would you grab?


----------



## TheVoid

Probably cash and credit cards and phone. So basically my bag. 

Have you ever encountered a company bully and reported him/her to HR?


----------



## h00dz

In all honesty I have found the work place to be quite civil. Much more than most other places I have experienced. I do believe it depends on where you work though. Type of environment and jobs attract certain people...

Let me change the question slightly. If you did witness bullying in the work force first hand, would you report it?


----------



## riderless

h00dz said:


> Let me change the question slightly. If you did witness bullying in the work force first hand, would you report it?


Depends how bad it was. And if it wasn't the first time. Also I have to consider things like "How will this affect my survival here?" Also I mightn't like that person(victim) and think they deserve it. Cruel perhaps?

What are 3 occupations that may be suitable that you haven't tried yet?


----------



## Daveyboy

Elementary School Teacher..
Elementary School Therapist/social worker..
Elemenatry School Gym Teacher..

I wish I could go back and do these thing.. I would like to help kids in need....
and mentally we'd be about the same age..lol


Pajamas?? Light Cotton, Silk, Flannel, or.. umm ...Nothing.. teehee


----------



## h00dz

Daveyboy said:


> Elementary School Teacher..
> Elementary School Therapist/social worker..
> Elemenatry School Gym Teacher..
> 
> I wish I could go back and do these thing.. I would like to help kids in need....
> and mentally we'd be about the same age..lol
> 
> Pajamas?? Light Cotton, Silk, Flannel, or.. umm ...Nothing.. teehee


Comando?? 

Nah, I just tend to wear boxers.

But that makes me think, if you wear clothing to sleep, would it weird you out if your significant other didn't?


----------



## jenkydora

I wish he did, he wears nothing, I dont like that, what about (tmi) bodily ums, fluids, farting and what not. You did ask. My bed is brand new, and I want him wearing undies in bed. Yes, you asked.

Are you a hunter or gatherer?


----------



## TheVoid

I'm passive so a gatherer I guess.

Do you think suicide is a good idea?


----------



## h00dz

TheVoid said:


> I'm passive so a gatherer I guess.
> 
> Do you think suicide is a good idea?


NO NEVER.

Suicide never makes anything work... it just disregards all your live experience. and EVERY experience is worth having, its a lesson to learn.

My question is tell 5 reasons why "TheVoid" should not think this way please?


----------



## riderless

TheVoid said:


> I'm passive so a gatherer I guess.
> 
> Do you think suicide is a good idea?


Against forum rules to ask or answer on this topic.


----------



## TheVoid

You could have just said "no, it's not a good idea". :b

Anyway I feel responsible for raising the next question. So here we go.

What's your fav color? Post a nice picture with that color.


----------



## Daveyboy

Red would be my favorite...


What kind of sandwich do you eat the most??


----------



## TheVoid

I like the kind that is spicy and has a lot of meat and cheese inside.

Do you get along well with people at work/neighborhood?


----------



## Riddles

At work yes since I really enjoy it most of the time and half of it is online (easy). in my neighborhood No.


----------



## Riddles

Almost missed the boat here lol

Do you hunt?


----------



## NicoShy

No, I don,t.

Does crying usually make you feel better or worse?


----------



## Candlelight

Better if I'm by myself. Worse in front of other people because then I'm embarrassed about it.

Do you have any plans for Labor Day?


----------



## NicoShy

No, just being alone.

Same question


----------



## TheVoid

Not everyone here is from the USA.

What do you usually do on a public holiday?


----------



## Hush7

I either hibernate at home, go shopping if I need something since holiday sales are usually pretty good or go to a family gathering if it's a holiday like Christmas or Easter.

You have a best friend. His/her significant other hits on you or you caught him/her cheating on your friend. What do you do? Tell your friend or keep quiet? What if it were the other way around? Would you want to know? Also, would you say anything if it had been your friend doing the cheating and you were on good terms with his/her significant other?


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> I either hibernate at home, go shopping if I need something since holiday sales are usually pretty good or go to a family gathering if it's a holiday like Christmas or Easter.
> 
> You have a best friend. His/her significant other hits on you or you caught him/her cheating on your friend. What do you do? Tell your friend or keep quiet? What if it were the other way around? Would you want to know?


If they hit on me I wouldn't say anything that's not toooooo major - there could be many reasons for this its not as clear cut per-say. If They were caught cheating that's a different story yes I would prolly say something.

Interesting question. Same for the next person.


----------



## TheVoid

It all depends on the relationship. If I am pretty close to the friend, I might probably tell. 

But, things like this have come back to bite my do-gooder a** in the past so I am really skeptical about spilling the beans. You know things like them getting back together and accusing me for trying to split them up because I have no boyfriend. I prefer to keep it to myself to avoid future headaches like that. But I might do an exception depending on the situation.

Same question


----------



## probably offline

I'd tell him/her.

Do you read while pooping?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Oh I've just been caught, and my face is now read.

Does it seem like people in Sweden are obsessed about popeeting?


----------



## NicoShy

Never heard of it

Do you have a favorite sport to watch?


----------



## NicoShy

Probably Track and Field and Ravens football.

What games do you enjoy playing?


----------



## h00dz

NicoShy said:


> Never heard of it
> 
> Do you have a favorite sport to watch?





NicoShy said:


> Probably Track and Field and Ravens football.
> 
> What games do you enjoy playing?


Interviewing yourself? :sus :lol

I'd have to say I'm a bit of a nerd so if I was going to play games I would have to say video games 

What genres of music are you interested in?


----------



## NicoShy

Yeah it's that bad, I've resorted to self talk for entertainment. :mum

I enjoy old school r&b, disco era music, and 80s pop


----------



## Daveyboy

Hmmm. No question..
I will make up my answer anyway..

Yes, I do.. But only when the moon is full and the neighbors aren't watching..

Are you excited that football season is starting soon??
What's you favorite team? Go Jets!


----------



## Hush7

Did Davey just admit to dancing around to ABBA songs in his underwear? 

Not really, but go Seahawks! 

Do you ever walk or dance around at home in your underwear during football season while cheering for your favorite team? Who's your favorite team anyway?


----------



## h00dz

When I'm at home I'm practically in my underwear 24/7 got to be comfortable - its your own home after all!

So my answer would be yes I think I probably have 

My fav team has to be Melbourne Demons.. GOOOO AFL!

Seeings as I know there are barely any aussies here, has anyone ever seen or heard of AFL before?


----------



## Daveyboy

Oi! Jacko here for energizer batteries... haha that's all I know...
hows that for a memory!!!

Did you ever make a post in the other sections of SAS and feel like everyone else but you was acknowledged???


----------



## h00dz

Absolutely, I have made specific replies to people and or asked a specific question and have been flat out Ignored :/

Same question to the next person.


----------



## minnie52

*Am I being acknowledged now??*



h00dz said:


> Absolutely, I have made specific replies to people and or asked a specific question and have been flat out Ignored :/
> 
> Same question to the next person.


Yes, many times in fact. Which does not bode well for my SA!

= Have you ever wanted to exercise but couldn't get off the couch?


----------



## harrison

Yes - all the time! I should be exercising now but I'm too lazy and I hate it.

Do you believe in God?


----------



## TheVoid

Not in the same blind-faith-driven way some people gulp down everything they are preached by some "robed authority". 

We perceive things with our six senses. Anything outside this six senses are outside of our experience. It is possible there are things outside of this limited sensory sphere, which we have no means to communicate with. So I do not completely deny their possible existence.

I am a Buddhist so my understanding of God is "it may exist or it may not; What's important is what you do NOW".  

What times of a normal day do you feel the happiest and why?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I think at night when i'm sleeping. Because when you sleep you have no worries. you just want to be comfortable. Nothing else matters.

since i'm so good at coming up with questions...same question.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Waking up. My demons bombard me the most when I'm trying to sleep. At best I can get five hours in. 

Do you talk to your neighbors or know your neighbors?


----------



## NicoShy

Besides a quick hello, no conversations. I have only been here 2 months. I wish I had the gift of gab but my mind goes blank in conversations.

Do you get envious and sad when others talk about their friends they have had for years.?


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Did Davey just admit to dancing around to ABBA songs in his underwear?


:shock...:lol

When the subject of friends come up I don't get sad or jealous..
I feel embarrassed...and move quickly away..

Same question to the next victim..


----------



## h00dz

I used to have friends, so Its not to bad I can always tell stories of what I used to get up too. Now though....

Struggling for something right now.. OH I know. How do you come up with good questions? :teeth


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I just question. I don't know that they're good questions?

How, as a 30+ member, do you feel about your social anxiety? Do you feel as you think an adult should?


----------



## NicoShy

I feel ashamed at times and socially delayed. It is really doing a number on my mental state lately. The loneliness is unbearable at times.


Do you prefer iPhone or android, or blackberry ?


----------



## Hush7

I like iPhones. I had an android for a week and couldn't stand how quickly the battery drained. I swear I left the phone alone for all but 10 minutes one day and the battery was nearly dead. I killed all apps so you would think it wouldn't deplete so quickly. I only have to charge my iPhone maybe once every other day and that's with me fiddling around on it a lot throughout the day.

We all need some "me" time to stay mentally, emotionally and physically healthy. What are some things you like to do during your "me" time? Read, go for walks, sleep, paint, play music, bike, hike, etc.?


----------



## minnie52

*Why? Are you a sales rep?*



NicoShy said:


> I feel ashamed at times and socially delayed. It is really doing a number on my mental state lately. The loneliness is unbearable at times.
> 
> Do you prefer iPhone or android, or blackberry ?


I prefer android.

- I cannot afford a cell phone anymore, can you?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Hush7 said:


> I like iPhones. I had an android for a week and couldn't stand how quickly the battery drained. I swear I left the phone alone for all but 10 minutes one day and the battery was nearly dead. I killed all apps so you would think it wouldn't deplete so quickly. I only have to charge my iPhone maybe once every other day and that's with me fiddling around on it a lot throughout the day.
> 
> We all need some "me" time to stay mentally, emotionally and physically healthy. What are some things you like to do during your "me" time? Read, go for walks, sleep, paint, play music, bike, hike, etc.?


I'm sorry to say that I have a lot of "me time".  I go to stores, sleep, bathe, and spend too much time on the Internet. Do you still have a "when-I-grow-up" dream? What is it?


----------



## h00dz

Yep I can, I just bought the new Samsung Galaxy S4, tis nice!

If you could trade places with someone that would give you a life experience you have been wanting.. who would it be?

Ahhhhhh what to do when 2 people post at almost the same time *Confusion!*

Pick a question any question...


----------



## NicoShy

minnie52 said:


> I prefer android.
> 
> - I cannot afford a cell phone anymore, can you?


I can't afford the cell phone plan anymore, $90 a month is ridiculous



sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I'm sorry to say that I have a lot of "me time".  I go to stores, sleep, bathe, and spend too much time on the Internet. Do you still have a "when-I-grow-up" dream? What is it?


No not really. Just trying to make it through each day.



h00dz said:


> If you could trade places with someone that would give you a life experience you have been wanting.. ..


 This question makes me sad but, anyone who has had a child.

Do you agree with doing air strikes in Syria because they disobeyed the war rules?


----------



## Hush7

:idea
Sorry for the interruption, but have to say something.



cavemanslaststand said:


> Does it seem like people in Sweden are obsessed about popeeting?





popeet said:


> We should have a SAS seafood cookoff.


We should have a cook off and while the SAS panel of judges taste and figure out who won, we can discuss this popeeting thing.

Ok, you may continue.


----------



## harrison

TheVoid said:


> We perceive things with our six senses. Anything outside this six senses are outside of our experience. It is possible there are things outside of this limited sensory sphere, which we have no means to communicate with. So I do not completely deny their possible existence.


This is pretty impressive.

Was there a new question or am I missing something here?

Edit: Ok, new question - what are you passionate about?


----------



## h00dz

Music! I produce and DJ as a hobby without music I would wither away, cant do without it.

Same question to the next person.


----------



## probably offline

Music and photography.

Do you get annoyed with people who were born in 96 and call themselves 90's kids?


----------



## karenw

No

Same question to the next poster and why?


----------



## Hush7

No, because I'm an 80's kid. Everyone knows being a child of the 80's is much better than being a child of the 90's. :b

Answer any previously asked question in this thread or take a selfie, post it in the photo section and tell me why you're so darn photogenic?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I was born in 82, I don't really consider myself a '80's kid' my feeling is I was too little to hold any sentiment about anything 1980's.

I like Al Jorgensen's quote on this; "If you remember the 90's you weren't there" 


What is the most annoying sound to you?


----------



## Daveyboy

Dog Barking or Baby crying...

What is the most annoying sound to you??


----------



## DarrellLicht

I can't decide between somebody slamming and stomping around or laughter. 

Same question to the next person


----------



## anonymid

Weed trimmers. Though having to overhear other people's conversations, arguments, or laughter in an otherwise quiet environment is a very close second (and sometimes worse).

Describe your ideal sandwich.


----------



## probably offline

moroff said:


> I was born in 82, I don't really consider myself a '80's kid' my feeling is I was too little to hold any sentiment about anything 1980's.
> 
> I like Al Jorgensen's quote on this; "If you remember the 90's you weren't there"


That's what I meant. Being a "kid" of an era has always meant being a teen in that time, to me. Maybe others define it more literally.

[skip this post and answer anonymid's question]


----------



## NicoShy

A ham sandwich made from roasted ham off the bone. With sliced organic tomatoes, and dukes mayonnaise. With a sliced dill pickle on the side


What are your plans for tonight?


----------



## harrison

Cook the dinner, pick everybody up from the station, load the dishwasher and wash the pots. Check email etc, watch TV a bit and go to bed. ( How exciting. )

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

The Power of Your Subconscious Mind by Dr. Joesph Murphy

What are you drinking right now?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Might fix myself a matcha tea in a little while.

Who would you rather play batman?


----------



## Anxious Aussie

Ben Affleck

Q: who was the best influence on your life?


----------



## harrison

My Mum - she showed me by her example how to be kind. And my son - from the moment he was born everything else seemed pretty insignificant in comparison.

Do you have a website?


----------



## foe

don36 said:


> My Mum - she showed me by her example how to be kind. And my son - from the moment he was born everything else seemed pretty insignificant in comparison.
> 
> Do you have a website?


Nope.

Are you working tomorrow(Labor Day)?


----------



## popeet

every day is labor day in the home sector. official labor day here is may 1. may day.

do highly politicized people get on your nerves?


----------



## h00dz

It can be 50/50 for me. Sometimes I can enjoy really getting into a debate about it. Other times I just cant even be bothered.

If you had to choose another country to live in, which one would it be?


----------



## riderless

Probably Alcatraz or Newfoundland.

If you were more attractive, how would your life be different?


----------



## foe

If I was any more attractive, the informal term "narcissexual" would become an official sexual orientation.

Do you have a fear for commitment, in terms of relationship?


----------



## popeet

foe said:


> If I was any more attractive, the informal term "narcissexual" would become an official sexual orientation.


lol. then you could make a statue of yourself and become an agalmatophiliac pygmalionist narcissexual.

yes, quite a problem with commitment, i find it myself gasping just thinking about it. makes me feel like i'm stuck in a well. so i try not to commit myself to hospitals.

but a quality person's presence in my life greatly mitigates those fears... for example, the more time i spend with other people the more i realize why i'm married to my husband. so.

next question:

anglophones, try not to giggle and guess (don't google) what these signs mean:
















http://camc.blogg.se/images/2008/****rea_1201608264_1668376.jpg


----------



## Owl-99

farthinder - Speed bump

****-rea - final sale

Thanks Dr Google :b


----------



## Owl-99

Do you fear the future ?


----------



## harrison

Yes I do - I'm afraid of a lot of things.

Do you ever get really, really sick of this site?


----------



## h00dz

don36 said:


> Yes I do - I'm afraid of a lot of things.
> 
> Do you ever get really, really sick of this site?


I can sometimes, while there are good people. I see a lot of negativity which can bum me out, but its not surprising given the content.

If this site bums you out, what would you do to change that?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I've picked up a second job is what I did to prevent burn out, so I no longer have time to get sick of being here.

Basically, I don't really read any sections other than 30+ and workplace, and it prevents me from getting sick of this too much. If I read the frustration/coping sections, I would end up trying to reply to embattled kids receiving 0 responses, but I can't keep doing that with my life.

I can't imagine how anybody in their right minds would volunteer unpaid to be a mod. You have to masochistically love this site. If you mods see this, good luck punks.

Asked before -- Have you said today is once and for all my last on SAS just to come back weeks/months later?


----------



## TheVoid

I've never said that nor felt the need to get away from this site.

Do you always want to leave, go somewhere else, start a new life and hopefully things will be better? What keeps you from doing it?


----------



## popeet

yes, and then i do it. and i keep getting sad. i don't even know what it's worth anymore. and the only thing that keeps me from doing it more is a lack of money. 

and yes, i've left this site a number of times without actually leaving it. so i can come back a few times before i get down to other business. but i let it happen naturally. there's always a point where sas operates (i've said this before) like the band on the slingshot of my success. while i'm here it gets pulled back and back and back and then one day.... ping i'm gone. r/l success follows. but there are some really beautiful talented people here so i'd never leave for real.

are there any foods that make you feel really really out of it? pot brownies/wrong mushrooms/wrong sage/too much basil/saffron and nutmeg overdoses don't count.


----------



## Daveyboy

You can't escape SA..
I've tried many times.. I moved a lot when I was a teen, I said OK this school I will be outgoing and "cool", Changing jobs, joining the service, moved to a new apartment complex..Same

I always say things will be different, but they never are...
You can't escape SA you can only manage it and it's hard...

*Ooops posted as the same time as popeet*...
Answer.. No food makes me feel out of it, although when I eat to much pasta I want to sleep...

Did you move a lot when you were younger?? Are you settled in your place now, and if are maybe I'll plan a trip there..


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Yes, I did move too much and that's why I am always nervous because I can never blend in.

I'm in my home state of Minnesota now and am feeling somewhat strong. If it weren't for family, Minnesota would actually mean nothing to me even though I'm from here, so my time is limited even here!

You are always welcome in Minnesota, and lunch/dinner on me.

Probably asked before too -- Have you met other SASers in real life? If so, did you beat up that punk?


----------



## TheVoid

popeet said:


> there's always a point where sas operates (i've said this before) like the band on the slingshot of my success. while i'm here it gets pulled back and back and back and then one day.... ping i'm gone. r/l success follows.


Are you serious? :afr Now I'm thinking of leaving. I wonder if this site hindrances my growth in an unconscious way. :afr


----------



## NicoShy

cavemanslaststand said:


> Yes, I did move too much and that's why I am always nervous because I can never blend in.
> 
> I'm in my home state of Minnesota now and am feeling somewhat strong. If it weren't for family, Minnesota would actually mean nothing to me even though I'm from here, so my time is limited even here!
> 
> You are always welcome in Minnesota, and lunch/dinner on me.
> 
> Probably asked before too -- Have you met other SASers in real life? If so, did you beat up that punk?


No never met anyone from here. Ug

Favorite tv program is?


----------



## Candlelight

Currently "Under the Dome"

Is there anyone you know that you feel is important/meaningful in your life even though you rarely or never speak to them?


----------



## starfish7

I'm pretty much only close with my family anymore and we talk at least once a week. I talk to my dad more.

I guess there is one ex-boyfriend who I think about from time to time and we haven't spoken or emailed in a few years now. 

If you had one superpower, what would it be?


----------



## Daveyboy

The ability to fly..
There are a lot of 30+ members I wouldn't mind stopping in on..haha

Went to Starbucks today because it was next to Drugstore I stopped at..
Just wanted a coffee, had like a panic attack looking at the menu I felt almost inadequate .. So I ordered a Latte?
(I didn't know what they were, but it tasted ok)
Do you ever get panicky when you have to order something like at a Starbucks??


----------



## Hush7

I get panicky whenever I have to order at a counter, especially at places I've never been to before or places I rarely go to like Subway. I hate sliding down the line, picking out ingredients. I feel like the sandwich guy is judging me for making the "wrong" choices.

I'm ok at Starbucks though because, "tall, skinny, vanilla latte" just comes out of my mouth automatically unless it's autumn when, "tall, skinny, pumpkin latte, no whip" automatically comes out of my mouth.

Same question to the next person. :cup


----------



## harrison

Yes it can happen to me out of the blue - I can have trouble looking the person in the eye, I almost feel like it's happening in slow motion as I seem to analyze every aspect of his/her facial expression and body language in a split second, then my reaction to them. Other times I can be completely at ease - I don't understand it.

My problem with this site is not the negativity, or the endless threads about the young people wishing they could find a boyfriend/girlfriend etc etc - I would expect all that and I'm glad there's a place for them to come to and try and deal with what's upsetting them. My problems here are most likely just my reaction to the nature of internet forums in general, and one made up of people like us in particular - I have trouble with not knowing a person's name and not knowing what they look like. I find it really odd to even begin to get to know someone and not have even this most basic information - to me it seems very impersonal and a bit cold. It bothers me. ( I've also just stopped my medication (again ) so I'm a bit raw and strange at the moment, so it's largely me - I've met some wonderful people on here. ( we have meetups here in Melbourne)

(Sorry for the long post.)

I had something happen yesterday that made me stop and wonder how my life would have turned out differently if circumstances had been different 30 years ago - have you ever had something happen that really questioned or threatened your entire perspective on reality?


----------



## syoung

Yes, my coworker pointed out to me that I do not like long term projects. My whole job is a long term project of continuous damage control. So that kind of frightened me. I thought about it for a while and settled on my want to get everything done and done now. No patience. So eye opener but also a learning experience.

Same question to the next person


----------



## popeet

TheVoid said:


> Are you serious? :afr Now I'm thinking of leaving. I wonder if this site hindrances my growth in an unconscious way. :afr


hah. i think sas hinders us when it comes to external advancement, but advances us when it comes to internal developments.

sas has helped me grow immensely internally. so many people here have experienced and understand so many different things about human nature. so i like the benefits of this aggregated, pooled knowledge. of being with a group of people who have been working really hard to become self-aware and self-understanding and i learn so much from everyone. i also learn how to be in a group besides a the animal pack that raised me. and that's been the weakest trajectory, because i still feel feral, have hopeless social (even online) blind spots and get on everyone's nerves.

[skip this and answer Don's q]:

I had something happen yesterday that made me stop and wonder how my life would have turned out differently if circumstances had been different 30 years ago -

*have you ever had something happen that really questioned or threatened your entire perspective on reality? *


----------



## TheVoid

^
You know what I was thinking the whole time I was reading your post? "It's hinders you moron not hindrances. WTF were you typing?" lol 

Thanks for the reply. Okay, to answer your question, I have always been searching truths. Felt the void from an early age in my life.

same question


----------



## nikkirenee9

On things that have questioned or threatened my reality..
Definately my loss of faith in god. I had based much of my life upon it as a child and throughout my teen years, and when I came to terms with the fact that I didn't believe but had always been terrified to admit it to myself, it shook me to the core.

Is there any experience, person, place, etc. in life that makes you forget your SA, if even for a moment?


----------



## melissa75

Yes, my immediate family. Unfortunately, I constantly feel anxiety at work. I keep thinking I'm going to just have a heart attack one day.

As you get older, do you feel that you are more open-minded or more close-minded?


----------



## Hush7

I've always been open-minded, but even more so as I get older.

Lucky next person gets the option of answering one of two questions:

1. I wish everyone would put their picture up in their profile. Do you wish you knew what everyone looked like on here? If you're curious but haven't put your picture up, why not?

I agree with Don on this:


don36 said:


> I have trouble with not knowing a person's name and not knowing what they look like. I find it really odd to even begin to get to know someone and not have even this most basic information - to me it seems very impersonal and a bit cold. It bothers me.


2. Feel free to answer Melissa's question instead.


----------



## Daveyboy

Profile pic? lol.. The main reason other than embarrassment would be I work for a large company, training new people so everyone knows me.. We had in the past 2 guys who had profiles on dating sites.. Someone found them and printed them up as a joke.. I work with a lot of not nice people... So I wouldn't post it on my profile.. 
Besides the pic in peoples head is probably better.

PS: Yours is very nice..:fall

Same question..


----------



## cavemanslaststand

What waveylays said. I stupidly originally had a familiar username and posted my picture, and I wondered how family and friends found I was posting on here, duhhhh.










Regarding Melissa's question, I've always been open-minded, but having lived this many years, I've also made up my mind about certain things, and certain viewports are indeed closed.

Do you feel a stigma for being on SAS?


----------



## nikkirenee9

I do feel a stigma. I'm definately not volunteering the information that I've joined to anyone I know. I just don't think many people understand SA very well.

That kinda goes hand in hand with the profile pic thing too...

What is one thing about you that you feel is different in a really positive way?


----------



## harrison

No - not at all. I have had a few other mental health issues that have frightened me much more than my anxiety actually even does. Anxiety has stopped me from doing a lot of things in my life and still does to some extent, but having manic episodes was worse - for me anyway. Spending an extended period of time so out of touch with reality, doing such crazy things - really frightened me. I thought that I knew the full extent of my mental health problems, but I was completely wrong. I think getting older has helped a lot, also having been in hospital so many times trying to stop medication and meeting so many other people with serious mental health problems. It put this in perspective and made me see I'm not alone with this. There are other aspects of my life that embarass me more than this.

Same question, sorry I've just woken up and I'm not thinking very clearly yet.

Edit: Sorry, cross post.


----------



## starfish7

I feel one thing that is positive is that, as I have gotten older, is that I can learn to project confidence (even when I may not feel it). Lots of times, positive things come of my forcing myself to do things whether talk to new people, get out of my comfort zone, etc., that make me feel better about myself. 

Something that is positive about my behavior that was not there ten years ago, is that I see that I have the power to project myself in a way that makes myself feel more confident in various situations. If they don't like me when I'm simply being myself, then it's their loss...

What is your dream early retirement?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Dream early retirement = Quiet cave by the side of a hill:










Are you dreading going into work tomorrow?


----------



## farfegnugen

I'd rather do something better with my time, but it is more uninteresting than dread.


What is the first thing that pops into your mind if you closed your eyes and thought what would I really like to be doing with myself?


----------



## popeet

homesteading with a real windmill to grind grain and waterwheel. on a lake with a dock to a boat which i would then take into town to go to the farmer's market for things i don't grow myself. then after i make the day's stew, go fly my plane. 

when i close my eyes, i feel the presence of my entire consciousness, not just this waking one. so that's actually the first thing i think i should be doing. meditating or something.

next q: do you do anything to cut back on your energy usage and/or waste?


----------



## h00dz

Id love to be able to get back Into DJing it was so much fun.... the music and the people, was such a buzz.. but alas that's some ways off now I think. 

EDIT: Answer Popeets question.

Why do I seem to constantly post question responses when someone else does :mum


----------



## popeet

double answers are nice


----------



## Hush7

Umm...recycle, buy in bulk, turn lights off if I leave the room, energy efficient light bulbs, run a bunch of errands at once, water saving shower head, donate goods to thrift stores, program my thermostat, unplug various appliances when I'm not using them like coffee pot, hair dryer, etc. I'm sure I do some other stuff too but can't think of anything else right now.

What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## popeet

you're so good!!

my guilty pleasure? 

long *** showers. long ones. baths. so, wasting water i guess. 

next: what is your guilty pleasure!?


----------



## riderless

Monster plates of oatmeal (porridge), almost every morning.

What's your unguilty pleasure?


----------



## peopleperson51783

Getting a female to orgasm to the point she starts claiming Jesus christ as her lord and savoir .

How do you feel when someone says "I don't understand you.


----------



## Hush7

I'll eat as many fruits and vegetables I want because they're healthy.

Favorite celebrity you love to hate? Also, I'm not a fan of reality tv so I want to know which reality show you'd be on if you had to pick one.

Oops, I posted too late.


----------



## harrison

peopleperson51783 said:


> Getting a female to orgasm to the point she starts claiming Jesus christ as her lord and savoir .
> 
> :haha
> 
> Oops, sorry - carry on.


----------



## TheVoid

Hush7 said:


> Favorite celebrity you love to hate? Also, I'm not a fan of reality tv so I want to know which reality show you'd be on if you had to pick one.


Tom cruise. Something gives me the vibe that he's sexist.
Reality shows- none

What parts of your job do you love and hate the most?


----------



## h00dz

TheVoid said:


> Tom cruise. Something gives me the vibe that he's sexist.
> Reality shows- none
> 
> What parts of your job do you love and hate the most?


I love the fact that I get to be creative and work with graphics and design... what I hate is the mundane repetitive tasks like updating content across 50 pages ugh so boring.

I'm going to expand on this, what is your job AND what do you love and hate about it the most?


----------



## popeet

TheVoid said:


> Something gives me the vibe that he's sexist.


----------



## NicoShy

Tax adjuster.
Love that its 20min away and I am not bothered that much by manager
Hate that its extremely boring, full of chatty women, and did I say boring

How much is your rent/mortgage?


----------



## TheVoid

popeet said:


>


http://www.aceshowbiz.com/news/view/00005010.html
:doh


----------



## TheVoid

NicoShy said:


> How much is your rent/mortgage?


Live with parents. It's their house.

Who's the world's most sexist celebrity and why


----------



## Hush7

I would answer this question but I know everyone is sick and tired of hearing about my crush on Keanu Reeves. I'll just wait for someone else to answer.


----------



## Hush7

karenw said:


> Why is keanu reeves sexy?


Isn't it obvious? Look at him!










He doesn't even realize how gorgeous and sexy he is, which only makes him hotter. The only word I can use to describe him is..._YUM!_

I'd ask the same question, but if anyone else talks about Keanu, I might get jealous. :teeth I'm such a dork, I can't think of a question right now because I can't stop drooling over Keanu. So, I've already asked this before, but:

If you could trade places with anyone for a day, who would it be and what would you do?


----------



## harrison

I'd trade places with Bill Gates and transfer all his money into my account.

Have you ever associated certain words with colours?


----------



## NicoShy

No never.

When you get pains where is it likely to happen on your body?


----------



## Daveyboy

It would be either my back or my knees...
They both seem to alternate daily, probably both from running...

Did you ever eat or have a chocolate milk in the middle of the night and not remember it until later in the day when you went into the kitchen and saw the mess???


----------



## melissa75

Lol, no . 

Have you ever sleepwalked?


----------



## Owl-99

Yes particularly when I was a child, I even opened the front door.

Do you like yourself?


----------



## IcedOver

I've lived by myself for 14 years, so I don't know what I've been doing in my sleep.

Continuing a question from above, what celebrity has the prettiest/handsomest face to you (my vote would be for Sara Fletcher)? Just pick one.


----------



## Owl-99

Gemma Arterton  is my favourite celebrity. 

Do you like yourself?


----------



## h00dz

I think I do and I think I'm likable although we all have our issues and past baggage. Just like sprinkling some extra salt on something, gives it a little more kick and flavor. (Bad analogy I know).

Ever met someone that looks just like you?


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes.. There was a kid in high school who could have been my twin..
except he was cool and had a cool nickname..Roach lol



Same question..


----------



## popeet

Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. I want to like myself all of the time. But I don't like myself when I can't function or am being excessively prideful, usually both related.

Anyone got any embarrassing adolescent poetry or angst-riddled journal entries they want to share? Like in a Mortified session.


----------



## Owl-99

I will share my pic if you share yours first. 

Will you ever follow your heart?


----------



## harrison

I've spent most of my life doing that - that's why I get into so much trouble. (Although not as much as when I was younger.) I'm still very impulsive though, so I have to watch myself.

(I have my photo in my avatar - and in the post a photo of yourself smiling section - so now it's your turn.  )

Do you like Big Brother ? ( I'm addicted to it. )


----------



## TheVoid

Hush7 said:


> I would answer this question but I know everyone is sick and tired of hearing about my crush on Keanu Reeves. I'll just wait for someone else to answer.





karenw said:


> Rob James Collier (uk)
> 
> He has sex appeal that is ALL.
> 
> Why is keanu reeves sexy?


ARGH! I was asking about SEXIST not sexy. :bash


----------



## TheVoid

don36 said:


> Do you like Big Brother ? ( I'm addicted to it. )


Sorry, no idea what it is.

If someone makes a sarcastic comment about you, how do you react?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I give them my best facetious reply. No harm done.

*Do you have a co-worker or somebody you regularly associate with who is timid more anxious than you are?.*. I have this situation with my supervisor. Part of me is understanding and want's to be more accommodating. Part of me cringes because a gap in communication in the workplace is not very desirable.. 
Usually I don't need much supervision in my job particularly, it's just some things that should be passed on doesn't seem to be. and it puts a cramp on those above and below him. He's really a brillant guy, he doesn't seem to really apply himself. It's hard to watch at times. 
It kind of put's things in perspective. You're not always aware of what kind of pressure you're putting on other people by being introverted and anxious. Often it feels like you're the one bearing the brunt..


----------



## Hush7

:um Pardon my interruption, but just wanted to apologize to TheVoid.



TheVoid said:


> ARGH! I was asking about SEXIST not sexy. :bash


Oh, no! I'm so sorry for reading your question wrong. ops 
Will just say that Tom Cruise does come to mind. He seems very controlling of the women he dates/marries. It's like he tries turning them into his own Scientologist version of a Stepford Wife. The only good thing about him is how he will spend hours meeting his fans and signing autographs, but you know he most likely does that to stroke his ego.
Once again, sorry to TheVoid!

Ok, carry on!


----------



## TheVoid

Hush7 said:


> :um Pardon my interruption, but just wanted to apologize to TheVoid.
> 
> Oh, no! I'm so sorry for reading your question wrong. ops
> Will just say that Tom Cruise does come to mind. He seems very controlling of the women he dates/marries. It's like he tries turning them into his own Scientologist version of a Stepford Wife. The only good thing about him is how he will spend hours meeting his fans and signing autographs, but you know he most likely does that to stroke his ego.
> Once again, sorry to TheVoid!
> 
> Ok, carry on!


Np hun. That was me overreacting as if noone is watching. I feel so phased out sometimes. :blank:flush


----------



## NicoShy

don36 said:


> Do you like Big Brother ? ( I'm addicted to it. )


Yes I have watched it for years. I also member of the jokers updates boards and watch live feeds. BB US is tragic this year. :blank


----------



## Daveyboy

Hmmmmm.. No question so I'll answer my own..

Yes.. Sometimes I do that if there is enough room... TeeHee

Are you excited about the upcoming Walking Dead or American Horror? ?


----------



## Hush7

I hope you only do that with your window blinds closed! Hehe!

I'm excited about Walking Dead. I've only watched the first season of American Horror Story. It was too creepy! Haha, but zombies aren't? 

Weekend is just around the corner. What are your plans? May I join you? I will bring a camera so I can take your picture for the photo section.


----------



## harrison

I'll be voting on Saturday -we have an election this weekend. Will be wonderful at least to have it over with at last and get all these wankers off the TV. And yes you can take as many photos as you want to - I'll be taking one too of my son - he's voting for the first time. 

Have you ever been to Australia?


----------



## melissa75

I have, and it feels like it was just a dream...just loved it!

Have you ever been to Mexico for a vacation? If so, where?


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes I've been to Mexico 2 times..Acapulco and Cancun..
Acapulco better night life.. dirty unsafe city.. (spring break- a little rowdy)
Cancun was cleaner and it has Caribbean clear water for snorkeling (but got deathly ill)
Would not go back to either..


Have you ever went to a ATM machine and just totally forgot what your pin # was??


----------



## TheVoid

YESSS!!! All the time. Now I have it fed into my phone and it took me months to remember under what name I fed it. It is under "pin number". lol I have issues... I also forgot where I put my card and asked the bank to redo one for me TWICE within a week. I still get weird looks when I walk in sometimes. 

Do you tend to get phased out and forget stuff very often? How does this affect your professional life and how do you handle it?


----------



## harrison

Phased out - that sounds like my entire waking existence. My mind is so screwed from taking so many pills over the years I have huge gaps in my memory. I don't have a professional life - I don't work and haven't for ages.

Do you use Facebook?


----------



## h00dz

Yes I do, I seem to have a pretty bad memory tbh . I think I was just born with it though. bad genes in that department. The worst is forgetting birthdays and such, I don't mean to forget it just happens... :\

And then there is the day to day stuff, forgetting ATM card, forgetting phone etc sigh

Anyone else with a sub par memory? xD


----------



## Daveyboy

My memory has always been bad..
My Mom gave me a little plastic trophy for Christmas when I was around 16.. It simply said "World's Worst Memory" ....Oh Mom!

PS: I still have it!


Do you have any trophies??


----------



## riderless

don36 said:


> I've spent most of my life doing that - that's why I get into so much trouble. (Although not as much as when I was younger.) I'm still very impulsive though, so I have to watch myself.
> 
> (I have my photo in my avatar - and in the post a photo of yourself smiling section - so now it's your turn.  )
> 
> Do you like Big Brother ? ( I'm addicted to it. )


Had to answer this question. After watching the first year it came out in the UK, I was addicted yes. But never watched it since. I think now, it is a total and utter waste of time. Watching people do nothing is sad. And the fact that they can become famous by surviving a stupid popularity contest. It is humanity at its worst. I really think it is an indication of the decline of the human race as we know it. 

Do you prefer friends who make you laugh or friends who are serious but loyal and sincere?


----------



## Hush7

Serial killers like trophies. :sus

I have no trophies, therefore, I am not a serial killer.
Wait, what? 

Anyone else have trophies? Bet you're now afraid to admit it. Post a picture of your trophies. Don't worry, you don't have to take a picture of your hiding place. We already know you hide your trophy collection Dexter-style. 

I'm a slow-poke. I'm posting my answer because I don't care if it's not posted in time. Go ahead and ignore my question and go with riderless' question.


----------



## harrison

I don't have any trophies - I have never been into sports or anything like that. But I would definitely have given Daveyboy a run for his money for having the worst memory.  ( Great little story there. btw )

I like friends that are sincere and loyal, of course, but I would also love to have someone that can make me laugh - in the past it's usually me that does that. A good sense of humour is important I think - it's nice to not have to be so serious all the time.

Is your TV big enough? ( I really think mine could be a bit bigger! )


----------



## TheVoid

I don't watch TV. How sad is that? Because the living room is occupied by mum all the time, I like to watch what I want on my computer in my room. 

How do you generally spend the day?


----------



## h00dz

TheVoid said:


> I don't watch TV. How sad is that? Because the living room is occupied by mum all the time, I like to watch what I want on my computer in my room.
> 
> How do you generally spend the day?


Work 9-5 mon-fri. In the evenings I cook dinner and then watch TV or do one of my hobbies.

Pretty standard stuff really.

Same to the next person.


----------



## nikkirenee9

get up, get myself and my five year old ready, drop him off for school, drive an hour nearly to work, work 8.5ish hours, drive nearly an hour home, pick him up from grandma's, cook, wash dishes, get clothes ready/do laundry, get him bathed and spend a little while playing or reviewing writing, etc. with him before his bedtime, collapse onto the couch and watch t.v. for a few minutes, and go to bed..blaaah..lol.
I try to make weekends more interesting, though, and go somewhere...fishing, hiking (if you can still call it that with a five year old..lol), etc.


----------



## nikkirenee9

..oh, my question...
Where's your favorite place to travel and why?


----------



## Daveyboy

Montauk , Long Island , NY..
I've been there a lot... Its a short drive..Small town on the tip of Long Island..
No attractions, just quiet ocean beaches, big waves for boogie boards..
Very tiny town has a pizza place and a few bar/restaurants ..Relaxing

At what age did you figure out about Santa?? Who told you??
I can play Santa if your feeling Christmassy this year...


----------



## NicoShy

I can't remember because the psychotropic drugs messed my memory  if you are Santa then I need a whole new winter wardrobe


----------



## Hush7

No next question? I'll answer my own. 

Yes, I was able to talk to several people today without freaking out too much. :yay

Do you like shopping? What kind of stores do you like going to and what kind of stores do you avoid?


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> No next question? I'll answer my own.
> 
> Yes, I was able to talk to several people today without freaking out too much. :yay
> 
> *Well I hope it was dark and the neighbors weren't watching..:shock*
> *:lol I don't even know what that means.. Congrats by the way!*
> 
> Do you like shopping? What kind of stores do you like going to and what kind of stores do you avoid?


I like big electronic stores like BestBuy... 
Not big on clothing stores, I usually avoid buying clothes..

Do you color eggs at Easter time?? and do you hard boil them first or just color regular eggs??


----------



## Hush7

I haven't colored Easter eggs in years. When I did, I would hard boil them first.

Davey seems to be into holidays...

How do you feel about Halloween? Do you dress up? Hand out candy? Do you buy candy that you like or candy that children like? If you're throwing a Halloween party, are we all invited?


----------



## TheVoid

No to all. Sorry, I just happen to bump into American-specific questions. 

Do you drive? Do you like to drive? If you are not driving, when do you plan to start?


----------



## losteternal

Being a Massive arachnid fan i love halloween cos the shops are full of spidery things! Its Just as exciting as christmas for me. Im far too Lazy to Have a party though.

What Will You be asking Santa for This year ?


----------



## h00dz

I don't drive at the moment no. I will get back into driving within the next few months. 

Santa needs to give me a new Car 

Lets see if I can come up with a more cryptic question for funsies.. Is there a time and a place for everything and if there is/is not why?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

There is a time and a place for everything. It's all about setting schedules and believing, followed by achieving.










Do you collect too much stuff? Do you have enough time and space and grace for everything in its place? Can Daveyboy come visit your place to help clean up?


----------



## NicoShy

No, I detest clutter. I used to collect African dolls though.

Do you enjoy Saturdays and why or why not


----------



## losteternal

To be honest every day is the same I love the hours I am ať the Stables and the rest of it is the inconvenience til im back ať the Stables. I suppose saturday and sunday are worse in That We Have kids shreiking and arguing When they are Not ať school but I dont get stuck in traffic on weekends.

What was your last post on This fórum about?


----------



## Daveyboy

It was in the "post a picture of your ride" section...:teeth










What was your last post on this forum about???


----------



## karenw

Complimenting a sas poster

What was the last thing you bought bar food?


----------



## NicoShy

I don't know what bar food is but the last thein I bought was a bottle of baileys Irish Creme. 

What are you doing right NOW?


----------



## anonymid

Watching college football (Michigan-Notre Dame) and browsing SAS.

Are you wearing socks right now? If so, describe them.


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes I have socks on..
They are Hanes white, crew, athletic socks... Size 13-15..

How many profiles do you lurk here on an average SAS day???
Have you ever lurked mine???:afr


----------



## NyanCat

Daveyboy said:


> Yes I have socks on..
> They are Hanes white, crew, athletic socks... Size 13-15..
> 
> How many profiles do you lurk here on an average SAS day???
> Have you ever lurked mine???:afr


haha I'm new here so I have not lurk anyone's profiles.

To the next poster, which is your favourite emoticon in this forum?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I fumbled the football at the tri metro conference championship out of bounds at the 1 yard line with no seconds to go because I was checking out the other team's cheerleader. The touchdown would have sent my team to the state tournament but instead ended our season.

I quit football the next year and became a good student.

What was a one moment turning point for good or bad in your life?


----------



## h00dz

The turning point came for me quite recently well at the start of this year. I realised life isn't going to come to me, I cant just sit idle and have everything presented to me on a platter, you got to go out there and work for it and take it. Quite simple to most people I'm sure but it was a real ah-ha moment for me .

Same question for the next person.


----------



## harrison

I didn't think I had a moment like that but when I think about it I would say that a very important moment for me was when we finally found a pill that I could take _once_ a day, as opposed to taking as many as I felt I needed. I had been hooked on Xanax for a long time and I could barely form a coherent thought anymore. A psychiatrist put one of those visual memory tests in front of me - it's an illustration of a series of lines and shapes - you have to look at it and then try to replicate it - I could only remember a few lines.

I don't like these pills either but they're far better than being addicted to something that's destroying your memories and your mind in general.

Same question.


----------



## Hush7

Earlier this year I <gasp> asked for help because I knew I couldn't beat depression or anxiety alone. I've spent my whole life dealing with both issues so finally coming to the realization that I would not get better alone was a huge turning point. I would say yay for medication and therapy, but I dread both despite how much they've helped me so far. :|

Do you have a secret SAS crush or mini-crush?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Unfortunately, my SAS crush list is long and inordinate.

Hush7, losteternal, the void, cypher, Double Indemnity, komorikun (aka kamerican), Melissa75, Probably Offline, Popeet, Leonardess, Fraidycat, neptunus, flower2blossum, etc. And those are the only names I can remember after a 15 beer Sunday while I'm depressed about work, family, etc.

P.S. I also have a crush on riderless and esugi758 and hoody and don36 and daveykid and foe and Nick9075, mystic forces, and SAS dudes, I love you man, etc., but I can barely remember that list after 16 beers LOL.

What was your dream/nightmare about yesterday?


----------



## vaness

I dreamed I was lost in some weird place.

what do you do on sundays?


----------



## farfegnugen

Workout, watch a game, do some work, fix some meals for the week- really nothing all that dramatic or exciting.

How many push-ups can you do at once or how long can you hold your breath?


----------



## Daveyboy

I can do around 50 push ups...
I never timed myself holding my breath..
But I will say long enough to make in and out of the Men's room at work...:shock


What was the last thing you took a picture of??
Was it a real camera or a phone camera???


----------



## harrison

farfegnugen said:


> How many push-ups can you do at once or how long can you hold your breath?


I'd be lucky if I could do one - I used to be able to do lots but that's quite a while ago. I'm not going to see how long I can hold my breath for - I get dizzy enough as it is.

What's the best car you're ever driven?


----------



## Hush7

Too many questions! I'll answer Davey's and the next person gets Don's car question.

I took a picture on Friday at J Crew with my iPhone. I was debating whether or not I should buy a dress. I snapped a picture so I could go home and think about it. Decided not to go back for it because I have nowhere to wear it to and it was kind of pricy.

Now Don's manly question: What's the best car you've ever driven?


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Too many questions! I'll answer Davey's and the next person gets Don's car question.
> 
> I took a picture on Friday at J Crew with my iPhone. I was debating whether or not I should buy a dress. I snapped a picture so I could go home and think about it. Decided not to go back for it because I have nowhere to wear it to and it was kind of pricy.
> 
> Now Don's manly question: What's the best car you've ever driven?


Nissan Skyline R33, but it was my friends and non turbo.

I was very intrigued with Hushs question earlier, any secret SAS crushes ladys or gents?


----------



## TheVoid

I guess no.

What was the weirdest dream you had recently?


----------



## Daveyboy

I would have went to college ...... and became a teacher...
kids would call me Mr. Daveyboy


Sometimes I start to cook pasta but when the water boils I change my mind and just turn it off..
Have you ever started to cook something then changed your mind??


----------



## Hush7

Yes, I do the same thing when making pasta. Once in a while it's too late and I've already added the pasta to the water. When that happens, I'll go ahead and finish cooking it, let cool a bit and toss in the fridge and make something else to eat. Hopefully I'll be in the mood for pasta the next day but even if I'm not, I'm eating that darn pasta anyway.

I'm so boring. I keep listening to the same music over and over again. How often do you discover a new musician you enjoy?


----------



## h00dz

Probably almost daily if im listening to online radio.. the stuff I listen too isn't really locked down to bands or groups just lots of singles by lots of artist.

What kind of attitudes do you like in people?


----------



## TheVoid

Humble, unpretentious people who are accepting of all races, ethnic groups, sexual orientations, genders etc. equally.

What aspect of your job do you least enjoy and wish to change?


----------



## h00dz

I would consider myself to be generally happy - I can still see a lot of good in life even though my social status is quite poor, although I do have my depressive episodes :/

Same to the next person.


----------



## leonardess

my happiness quotient has multiplied exponentially, lately. I think it's actually going to stay that way, this time. 

are you a winter person or a summer person? or fall guy?


----------



## TheVoid

I'm generally unhappy. I have also become suicidal a couple of times in the past. Even when I become happier every now and then, either something happens or I find some reason to be unhappy about again. It's almost like I enjoy the misery.

Edit: I like less sunshine, cool weathers... There's no winter where I live and even if I had, I'm sure I wouldn't like it. But I don't particularly like summer either because the sun burns my skin.

Same question again: Are you a generally happy or unhappy person?


----------



## harrison

I think I'm far more naturally inclined towards depression and anxiety. I can be quite happy sometimes but I have depressive moods a lot.

Are you afraid of flying?


----------



## Hush7

No, I've never been afraid of flying. Although, I don't enjoy flying in small planes because turbulence feels extra bumpy.

Please recommend a decent movie. I swear everything I've been watching lately has been crappy with the exception of Tucker and Dale VS Evil. Bonus points if you post a picture of you either watching the movie or holding up a copy of the movie in the photo section.


----------



## TheVoid

My all time fav is lord of the rings. 

Don't you ever worry about the possibility of being alone when you are old and need help the most?


----------



## losteternal

I dont worry about it because none of My family Have Got much over 60 So far. So i doubt i Will get ancient. I think i Will Have a heart attack or Top myself When My horse dies But Hope to Have another ten years with him yet. 

On That cheerful Nöte........

Tell us about The Best day of your life


----------



## riderless

TheVoid said:


> I'm generally unhappy. I have also become suicidal a couple of times in the past. Even when I become happier every now and then, either something happens or I find some reason to be unhappy about again. *It's almost like I enjoy the misery.*
> 
> Edit: I like less sunshine, cool weathers... There's no winter where I live and even if I had, I'm sure I wouldn't like it. But I don't particularly like summer either because the sun burns my skin.
> 
> Same question again: Are you a generally happy or unhappy person?


That's a profound statement for all of us.
Maybe we all enjoy the misery. Happiness takes more responsibility and is harder work. Optimisim takes courage and determination too.


----------



## riderless

best day of my life?

The day or days I felt immortal, like superman. When I returned from a long 14 km run, had a hot bath and drank a cold beer. Then listened to some music whilst driving along the freeway. Life was surging through my veins!

What question should I not ask you?


----------



## Daveyboy

Hmmm. No question..So I will answer my own mind..

Yes I do that too.. but no one else knows.. teehee

I will repost Hush's Question, ....Please recommend a decent movie. I swear everything I've been watching lately has been crappy with the exception of Tucker and Dale VS Evil. Bonus points if you post a picture of you either watching the movie or holding up a copy of the movie in the photo section.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Do you like horror films?


----------



## Hush7

No, not really. If I had a manly man to hide behind while watching horror movies, I might like them.

I'm itchy. While watering my garden this evening, I was bitten by two mosquitoes. Do mosquitoes find you tasty or are you one of the lucky people who could run around naked next to a pond of stagnant water and never get bitten?


----------



## Esugi78

I always get bitten by mosquitoes which is why they're on my "kill first ask questions later" list. What feature on a person you like that makes you a total sucker ;p (when you see this feature you just go ooh la la... so to speak lol)


----------



## Owl-99

I'm a sucker for pretty face as long as the person is nice and not stuck up.

Have you been to a nude beach ?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I've been to the nude beach pictured below, and they were sexay:










Same question as tannasq, or answer have you gone surfing before?


----------



## harrison

No - I was never a strong enough swimmer to try and surf. I have a fear of the water that I never really overcame, although I like going to the beach sometimes.

( As for movies - have you ever seen one called "Michael Clayton"? - it's a really great film. I also just found a DVD in a shop that I used to love when i was younger - a French film called "Diva" , plus one called "In the Soup" - a very funny older film with Steve Buscemi when he was a lot younger. )

Do you like Woody Allen movies?


----------



## Daveyboy

No, I never "found" anything Woody Allen did worth watching.. (just my tastes)..
.. I find his characters and his voice irritating and unlistenable... if that's a word..


I have been to the Twin Towers (World Trade Center) and the Empire State building many times.. 107th floor and 86th floor respectively.. What is the tallest building you have ever been in?? Were you scared?? I was... a lot. haha


----------



## Hush7

I haven't been in many skyscrapers. I did go up to the roof of one years ago. The building is only 62 stories, but wow! What a view from the top! 

What are your favorite hot and cold beverages?


----------



## h00dz

MILO omg is soooo good hot and cold!! :heart

http://www.milo.com.au/

Favorite hot and cold food?


----------



## TheVoid

tea, milk shake

I like milo too. 

Do you still struggle to fit in with things or have you just let go and living it all your way?


----------



## h00dz

I wouldn't say I fit in, but I'm not going to just let go and say to hell with it. I'm a fighter and will continue to do so till the very end!

To expand on this question a little more, where do you feel like you fit in the most?


----------



## Owl-99

In my own company.

Are you lonesome tonight?


----------



## TheVoid

6 feet under the ground. 

*EDIT*: Sorry ^ beat me to it. To answer your question, I am alone and feel utterly lonely.

Same question


----------



## losteternal

No im at work and hating every Minute of it. I Could be at home with My animals.

Are you a morning person or a night owl ?


----------



## coffeeandflowers

Rich with many boy toys. 

What is your favorite alcoholic drink?


----------



## harrison

I very rarely drink anymore so I don't have a favourite.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## NicoShy

I have betta fish

What do you recommend when a panic attack hits around people?


----------



## Owl-99

A quiet place on your own followed by deep breathing.

Do you use Wikipedia?


----------



## harrison

Yes I use it a lot - I even have added to a few profiles of authors I looked up or corrected one or two a bit when they had the dates wrong etc. on when a particular book was published. ( I was amazed that it would let me just add info to the page like that - it was great fun! )

Do you go to the movies or watch them at home on your TV or computer?


----------



## Hush7

I only go to the theatre when there's a movie I _have_ to see. That can be anywhere from no movies in a year to up to three movies in a year. I prefer to watch movies in the privacy of my home. I like being able to pause movies or even turn them off if they're awful. I don't watch movies on my computer and rarely watch them on my tv. I think I've used my bluray player twice in the past few years. I always watch Netflix on my iPad.

What's your favorite casual weekend outfit? Oh, I think I've asked that before...
Favorite late night talk show host? No, I think that was asked before too. Favorite cereal? No. I'm talking to myself because Poppy isn't here. :cry

Ok, here's the official next question:

Do you set your alarm clock exactly on time, earlier than the actual time or later than the actual time?


----------



## h00dz

I actually set it for the right time, but I'm always awake before it goes off dreading that sound :afr

Continuation of the theme... What do you use for an alarm clock?


----------



## Hush7

I use a Bose Sound Wave. I like how the volume gently increases instead of automatically blaring at the set volume.

Have you ever gone on vacation alone? Where to, how long and would you ever go on a solo vacation again? If you've never gone alone, what's stopping you from going?


----------



## h00dz

No, I haven't gone vacation alone - I guess the idea of going by myself sounded depressing to me, but I'm about to say screw it - Id love more life experience. 

So I'm seriously considering it at Christmas time this year. I'd love to go see the barrier reef, or even go to new zealand. I know a lady over there shes married with kids, but she helped me through some tough times, would love to go see her someday.

Same question to the next person.


----------



## TheVoid

Hush7 said:


> Have you ever gone on vacation alone? Where to, how long and would you ever go on a solo vacation again? If you've never gone alone, what's stopping you from going?


No. I feel weird doing that in my country where there are absolutely no solo travelers. People pretty much exist in groups, it's even dangerous to travel alone. If I were in some other country like the US, I might have done it.

Good question, so I ask it again.


----------



## Esugi78

TheVoid said:


> No. I feel weird doing that in my country where there are absolutely no solo travelers. People pretty much exist in groups, it's even dangerous to travel alone. If I were in some other country like the US, I might have done it.
> 
> Good question, so I ask it again.


Where do you live? It sounds dangerous :O



Never went on vacation alone either... that would feel weird I guess, the purpose of going into vacation is to have some new experience and someone to share that experience with. Maybe if I'm one of those people that could just meet new people in new places then technically you could share those experience with the people you just met... but I'm not 

Same question to the next person


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I have been on vacations alone running marathons in other cities.

The strangest was the San Fran marathon. I landed late into town (I think it was 1 am).

After picking up the rental car, I drove into downtown at 2 am where I had hotel reservations and about ten blocks from the starting line of the upcoming marathon. There were hookers on the streets trying to solicit and they looked surreal like zombies with their vacant eyes. I walked a block away to an all night corner grocery store since I barely ate all day, and there was a drugged out naked lady in there that the store workers were trying to shoo away.

The police were nearby too and they didn't seem to care because they were likely dealing with something more serious close by anyhow. It was weird.

As I get older I think solo vacations are a waste of time and money. I'm becoming less of an aimless wanderer than I used to be.

Different question for same persons. When did you last leave town more than 2 hours away? By car or by plane?


----------



## farfegnugen

The worst I've felt that I remember is the flu in spring a few years ago. I don't seem to get the flu that often despite never getting a flu shot and when I do it is relatively mild, but that case lasted 4-5 weeks and kept me from doing anything that required physical energy. The most dangerous situation I've probably ever been in is septicemia when I was 12-13 when I nicked my finger with a knife while working in an unsanitary environment. I think I spent a week and a half in the hospital, but never felt sick, just bored out of my mind while getting pumped full of antibiotics. 

edit: Apparently answered the wrong ? . I was away by car a couple of weekends ago. It was about a three hour drive.

Do you still expect to realize your hopes and dreams?


----------



## NicoShy

Yes and he lives 300 miles away. Otherwise no one local.

What time do you usually go to
bed?


----------



## harrison

Usually about 10;30 to 11

Do you wanna chat with me on skype?


----------



## Hush7

:hide Sorry Donnie. SA won't let me Skype. :door

Several options for the next person. Please answer one of the following questions:

1. Will you please Skype with Don Juan?

2. Will you please post a selfie in the photo section?

3. What are you doing this weekend? Can Davey join you?

4. What did you have for dinner? Are there any left-overs I can eat?


----------



## riderless

> SA won't let me Skype.


Who is SA anyway?:roll


----------



## Hush7

riderless said:


> Who is SA anyway?:roll


Why, it's Sean Astin, of course. :eyes


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Why, it's Sean Astin, of course. :eyes


I see a disturbing lack of questions in the last few replies! :bat

EDIT: Do you have any recurring dreams?...If so, what is it about?

The only recurring dream I seem to have is constantly thinking I'm back at high school or university. I always have assignments due and I need to hand them in and I'm like how and I meant to do this... I don't have time and I shouldn't need to because I'm old enough not to be in these places anymore???

Insight into my mind - be afraid 

Multiple choice time! Pick your fav time of day.

a) Morning
b) Noon
c) Dusk
d) Night
c) All of the above


----------



## TheVoid

Usually the dusk and the night. It figures 'cause I'm a vampire and all. 

Do you feel like you have a weird attraction to suffering sometimes?


----------



## riderless

great question.
Yes in a way I do have a fascination with suffering. But .
no, prefer to stay in my comfort zone in reality.
I do have a preoccupation with what's wrong with myself and others rather than my/their redeeming qualities.

What's wrong with you?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ I'm playing the Hush7 detective! You originally asked "What's wrong with me?" not "What's wrong with you?".

There's nothing wrong with me. I am perfect in every way and am a roman god. It's the rest of the world and everyone else that's flawed, whereas I'm just the peachiness of the peachy 123.

What is wrong with you and the rest of the world sonny boi?


----------



## Daveyboy

What wrong with this boi??.. Not sure.. I feel like I run a slow motion life in a fast paced world...
Why can't everybody just slow down and relax on the couch and watch some Xena..


What is your biggest pet peeve or most anxious moment when it comes to eating in a restaurant???


----------



## Funkyfusq

confronting a bad waiter for poor service/food.

When was the last time you stepped away from the status quo and stuck your neck out on a principle?


----------



## riderless

cavemanslaststand said:


> ^ I'm playing the Hush7 detective! You originally asked "What's wrong with me?" not "What's wrong with you?".
> 
> ?


Yeah that was my original question. I gave it 10 hours but nobody answered?


----------



## riderless

Funkyfusq said:


> confronting a bad waiter for poor service/food.
> 
> When was the last time you stepped away from the status quo and stuck your neck out on a principle?


I told the boss about something at work, which made me unpopular with co-workers. But really I was doing it partly to be seen in a better light by the boss for reporting it.

If you lost your job, what would you do tomorrow?


----------



## BananaJoe

riderless said:


> I told the boss about something at work, which made me unpopular with co-workers. But really I was doing it partly to be seen in a better light by the boss for reporting it.
> 
> If you lost your job, what would you do tomorrow?


I would start a company, hire my boss and fire him.

Have you ever thought of starting your own business?


----------



## TheVoid

Yes, I went to Italy to see my uncle.

If you ever had to face imprisonment for some reason, what would you do?


----------



## h00dz

Freak the **** OUT. I think my anxiety would cause me to pass out.. and being in a male prison well yeah....nty.

If you had a friend that was imprisoned would you bail them out?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I'll answer the latter and the former.

Let's just say my best offer is moral support 'don't drop the soap'. 
And I would probably get into fights with anyone who made daggers at me so I could be put in a infirmary or in isolation instead of a jail cell. and so the general population won't treat me so much like their b**** for good measure.
It would depend largely on the charges and how long I have to serve time. 

What remedies a stressful day for you?


----------



## TheVoid

Sleep.

I have to ask. How the fu** are almost all gay guys I meet so fabulous, charming, sexy, intelligent and sophisticated. ARGH!


----------



## Daveyboy

I guess I would say you've got lucky.. There are all types of people in all demographics..
Take a walk with me down some streets here in NYC, I'll show you plenty of Gays that do not fit into that category and are "unfabulous"... 
That was my politically correct answer...

Real answer... I don't know .. although they know how to dress well...

Today is Sunday... Do you have any plans on watching football today??
If you are not from the U.S. , do they play sports on TV on Sundays there??


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Having already logged 30+ years cheering on the loser Minnie Vikings in a violent sport? Already burned out and no thanks. Die hard fans are stupid.

I haven't cared about foolsball noise in a while yet I keep on talking about it.

What is the most important in your life?
a) Peace and quiet.
b) Minnesota Vikings superbowl championship.
c) Noise and prosperity.
d) A mate.
e) A soul mate.
d) A cell mate.
f) Other. Please specify.


----------



## farfegnugen

I would like to have more black and white decisions to make. Too many things are arbitrary or it could be I need a better set of guidelines to live by. Of those listed, I think I could use a couple more mates but peace and quiet sounds really tempting.

If you are caught outside in the rain, do you immediately go to a covered shelter filled with strangers, hover beneath a less adequate cover by yourself, or simply ignore your plight and get drenched?


----------



## TheVoid

I would go to the covered shelter unless it is crowded by intimidating people.

What is your sexual orientation and have you ever thought of exploring the other side?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I'm straight, but all my guy friends left are gay, so by association my family and everyone else including coworkers think I'm gay too if that counts. Never thought about joining the other team.

Are there places where it's relatively safe, and you can live relatively okay away from too much society and too many people expectations? Is that place Canada? I think once my young nieces and nephews get older and don't miss me as much, I'm going somewhere to disappear from society.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I would probably think about a town with a population below 20k. 

What's the last thing that swoon/enamored you?


----------



## NicoShy

I was enamored by the Longfin imperial tilapia, it's tilapia stuffed with shrimp, scallops, crab. I had this at Bonefish Grill. 


Do you enjoy cooking if so share your favorite meal to cook.


----------



## minnie52

*From an isolated Canadian...*



cavemanslaststand said:


> Are there places where it's relatively safe, and you can live relatively okay away from too much society and too many people expectations? Is that place Canada? I think once my young nieces and nephews get older and don't miss me as much, I'm going somewhere to disappear from society.


To answer the above quoted question, Yes, the answer is Northern British Columbia, Canada (Smithers, Hazelton, Kitwanga...) Just don't leave your garbage outside for the grizzlies cuz they will fight you for it! A really good place might be Haida Gwaii (formerly Queen Charlotte Islands). No grizzlies but lots of whales, salmon and halibut - yum!!


----------



## TheVoid

NicoShy said:


> Do you enjoy cooking if so share your favorite meal to cook.


I used to. No motivation now 'cause I kind of cook, eat and pat my own back. What's the point. I liked making various kinds of soups.

What type of things you feel like you cannot do because of cultural/religious norms?


----------



## Hush7

I can't think of anything I avoid doing because of cultural or religious norms. If I traveled somewhere like Saudi Arabia, there's a ton of stuff I wouldn't do...first thing would be not going! :lol

I just opened up my linen closet and a big, fat, black spider was molesting my stuff. He ran away before I could squash him. :afr Now I want to wash everything because he contaminated everything with his creepy, crawly, spidery legs. Ick!

Are you afraid of anything? If yes, what? If no, please come over and protect me from spiders and other scary things.

Edit: I'm watching the Seahawks game and I don't understand football. Does anyone else watch sports that they don't understand? Just wondering.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> I can't think of anything I avoid doing because of cultural or religious norms. If I traveled somewhere like Saudi Arabia, there's a ton of stuff I wouldn't do...first thing would be not going! :lol
> 
> I just opened up my linen closet and a big, fat, black spider was molesting my stuff. He ran away before I could squash him. :afr Now I want to wash everything because he contaminated everything with his creepy, crawly, spidery legs. Ick!
> 
> Are you afraid of anything? If yes, what? If no, please come over and protect me from spiders and other scary things.


Yes, SPIDERS :afr:afr:afr:afr

I turn into a 12 year old girl around them. Ironic living where I am.

So unfortunately your on your own with those creepy crawlies Hush .

Now I must know this henceforth as it is of the utmost importance, do you wear odd socks, if so why?


----------



## Hush7

I don't wear odd socks unless you mean socks with patterns on them. I just bought socks at Costco. They're all grey, black or white with patterns. I would never wear them out in public, only when lounging around at home. Why? Plain socks are kind of boring if you wear them all the time.

Congratulations! You've won the SAS Buddies Raffle. You and a guest get an all-expenses paid trip to visit any SAS member. I would like to thank you for inviting me as your travel companion.  Who are we visiting? Where does he/she live because I need to know what kind of clothing I should pack. Passport is all ready. Let's go!


----------



## harrison

Excellent! We're going to Sweden to visit Popeet. Always wanted to go there and besides - it's really close to London and Paris for all the rare books I can carry. 

Will need a bit of time to get a new passport though - mine went through the wash a while ago. :roll

Who else wants to come?


----------



## riderless

^

Abbadabbadoo!

As long as we go by Poppy Airlines which promises twice as big toilets.

Can we have an experience like that Flying High Movie?


----------



## Hush7

What Flying High movie? I hope it's not like Snakes on a Plane. I don't like snakes. Poppy Airlines is very luxurious. We won't have to deal with anything horrible.

What's your favorite meal of the day? Breakfast, brunch, lunch, early dinner with senior citizens, dinner? Breakfast for dinner? Midnight snack?

Also, what time of day do you like to shower?

If nobody answers my question right away, I keep editing it or adding more and more questions.

Do you wear jewelry everyday? Do you wear a watch?

Do you know where the spider that molested my linens went? I still can't find him.

Three things you are grateful for?


----------



## losteternal

No jewelery for me No watch or anything as im clumsy and always break/ loose things.

The Spider is round My house So dont worry, im a massive Fan of arachnids So feel free to give his brother My address If he comes looking for him.

I am grateful for all My animals, My incredibly good health and some of the great people on This Forum *does Oscar acceptance style speech* I Have Had some great advice and help here.

What is your favourite mode of Transport and the furthest you Have travelled ?


----------



## karenw

Moped/scooter, mexico

Same question to the nxt poster?


----------



## losteternal

Sorry i missed the first Bits, My favourite meal of the day is pot noodle and Can of coke i Have for lunch every day. I shower When i get home from the stables at mid day Then after My evening visit to the stables.


----------



## harrison

Hush7 said:


> What Flying High movie?







Was also called "Airplane". Great film.

What is your favourite mode of Transport and the furthest you Have travelled ?

Nowadays I actually like trains - it's relaxing. But the furthest I've travelled would be to Europe - it's a very long flight from here and drives you nuts.

Do you have a favourite book?


----------



## Hush7

Ooh, Airplane! Duh! A classic movie. Movies should be released with one title so I don't get confused. Yeah, it's all about me! :b

I want to go for a train ride. Unfortunately the train will derail with my luck.

I don't have a favorite book. To be honest, I haven't read a book since maybe February? Lack of concentration gets in the way.

Let's see if someone else has a favorite book...or favorite author?  
Edit: or favorite genre?


----------



## Daveyboy

I am the same as Hush when it comes to reading, I don't focus well.. If I don't read it in 2 or 3 sittings I'll forget what it was about.. So I just read educational stuff if I need how to do something..

Speaking of Hush7, she makes me feel like a complete bore in the kitchen.. She eats such exotic dainty foods a lot (veggie chicken, brown rice crackers, green tea, spring rolls, cro-nuts??)
Are you a fancy girl/guy or a plain Jane in the kitchen.. Lol


----------



## paperheart

I am a plain jane in the kitchen

would you marry/date for stability (someone that's financially comfortable ie.you dont have to.work & still.live well in nyc, and kind, but not your type physically or would you rather wait/look.for someone closer to the one if that exist


----------



## Hush7

Davey, stop peeking in my kitchen windows! :teeth What's so dainty about crackers? I buy mine at Costco.

These brown rice crackers are slightly sweet. Not my favorite anymore.









My new favorite! I think they're made with crack because they're highly addictive. Yum!









Cro-nut wasn't good. I gave them away.

Spring rolls are so easy to make. Still looking for the perfect dipping sauce recipe though.










Also, what's so dainty about eating tons of lemon pudding cake? If my grocery store stops making them, I will go crazy.










Hmm...that's a tough one. A nice, financially stable man who wants to marry me versus Keanu Reeves who will most likely never know I exist? When you say this first guy isn't my type physically, what does that mean? Is he just your average bloke or does he look like the Hunchback of Notre Dame? I sound like a jerk now. I'm thinking on this one...

Same question to the next person while I put my thinking cap on.


----------



## h00dz

If I found a lady that had lots of cash and liked me, I'd date her. but that does not mean its going to work out, in fact in reality it would probably be the opposite. If there wasn't anything else inn the relationship but money don't think I could do it - I'm a bit of a romantic in that regard I want teh real deal. But hey probably would be hella fun in the short term 

Very interesting question, same to the next person.


----------



## TheVoid

paperheart said:


> would you marry/date for stability (someone that's financially comfortable ie.you dont have to.work & still.live well in nyc, and kind, but not your type physically or would you rather wait/look.for someone closer to the one if that exist


Hell NO! I will marry for who he is; not his possessions.

I want to feel independent, make my own financial decisions and feel secure that I will have a life even if he leaves me. Marrying for money is like becoming someone's slave/barbie doll play thing. Not interested. I would rather beg on the streets. Seriously.

I hear some Americans are upset about an Indian becoming miss America.  See http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/a-lot-of-people-are-very-upset-that-an-indian-american-woman. What are your thoughts about that?


----------



## h00dz

Completely and utterly stupid. I hate racism in all its forms. That's like saying an aboriginal women cant win Miss Australia. Pathetic.

That's all that really needs to be said from my point.

I do question if say Beyoncee won the competition would there be an outcry I wonder?


----------



## harrison

TheVoid said:


> I hear some Americans are upset about an Indian becoming miss America.  See http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/a-lot-of-people-are-very-upset-that-an-indian-american-woman. What are your thoughts about that?


If it's any consolation I think there would probably be the same outcry if it was in Australia, even though we have a huge Indian population here too. (Plus most other nationalities, of course.)

She's a beautiful girl - there are just a lot of very stupid people around. I saw on quite a few of the tweets that people actually thought she was an "arab" - Very silly indeed.


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> I do question if say Beyoncee won the competition would there be an outcry I wonder?


There would be an outcry. I don't think Beyonce can enter because anyone who is married or has kids is automatically disqualified from even trying out at the state level. Also, isn't she too old to be Miss America?

I saw a picture of the new Miss America. She is a gorgeous young woman.

Question: Are you ticklish? May I tickle you?


----------



## Owl-99

Yes I am ticklish, only if you promise to be gentle :b

Are you afraid of the dark?


----------



## Esugi78

Usually not, although it does make me feel uncomfortable (as in I might stumble on something and fall face first... that would hurt...) but if I just finished a scary horror movie then I need a small light at least before I go to bed... ehem...

What broken stuff do you have at your place that you never get rid of? I have a half-broken 42" lcd TV that I can't fix, too expensive to get it fix in a store, so I just let it sit there... anyone want to pick it off?  lol


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Daveyboy started studying electronics immediately once you mentioned broken TV and a potential visit. Have cold beverages (such as beer) ready for his arrival or coffee if during the chilly autumn.

What would you study if you were given a chance to go through 2 or 4 year college again or for the first time?


----------



## Grog

Sad still have and it sucks 


How old we're you when you lost your verginity ?


----------



## Grog

Opps wasn't at the last thread 

Um never been to college but would like to have studied environmental science 


How old we're you when you lost your verginity?


----------



## harrison

16 and I'd study architecture.

I'm thinking of going up to Bali again soon - would anyone like to come?


----------



## h00dz

If I wasn't such a ***** right now, I'd say I'd go. Still feel like I have some unfinished business to deal with before I start doing stuff like that.

So who would go with Don?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I had to look up Bali. Amazing, fantastic, etc., and these are only some of the pics. Maybe in another life I'll have enough courage and finances to go.




























Do you think there's another life after this where you can go to Bali, or this is it?


----------



## TheVoid

I really don't know. If this is it, I must be one really unlucky person to be living a life I don't enjoy. 

Same question.


----------



## Hush7

I say ditto to what TheVoid said. I don't really believe in reincarnarion, but if it happens, I must have been a jerk in a former life because this life has sucked a lot. Crossing my fingers and still hoping for the best though. Bali looks gorgeous. I'd like to go there one day. If you believe in heaven or reincarnation, maybe you'll end up in Bali?

Do you believe in heaven or reincarnation?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I believe the heavens keep on reincarnatin' woohoo!










Given we don't have much time left to live (30-40 good years left for me if I'm lucky), why are you not living it up (finances aside) and going to Bali-World with Don36?


----------



## Grog

Maby not living it up and have been to Bali many times as it costs hardly any thing from wa but personally don't like it there much well it's changed a lot in the past 10 years it used to be great but I think there is much better places to go in indo but that also depends what you are into 


What is your favourite place?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I like Pensacola, FL and Tampa Bay, FL. It doesn't even compare to those pictures of Bali (even though Grog thinks Bali is blah), but they were significant times away from the tribe in Minnesota, so I finally felt some independence.

At what age did you finally break away from the family tribe, or did you rejoin your tribe or never left?


----------



## TheVoid

Never left. I don't have any friends/boyfriend/girlfriend so why break the only ties I have inherited from birth.

I wanna puke right now and I don't know why. I feel sick. What do you do when you feel like you wanna throw up? Is it a sign of depression?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I'm not medical advice, but personally I either try and take ibuprofen or try to induce vomiting. I sometimes walk around the neighborhood if I feel dizzy but not weak, otherwise lay in bed if I feel dizzy and weak.

Medicated oils sometimes helps too.

Looked up some common things people say on the web about it here too:
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060816183439AAtWsH0

Hope you feel better soon! I had food allergies/food poisoning over the weekend and kept on vomiting over the weekend.

Questions:

1. Describe an ideal friend (platonic not romantic). Nevermind, romantic answers are acceptable for reduced credit.

or

2. Think back to the day you joined SAS. How did you feel that day and why did you join?

or

3. Do you go on here because you are procrastinating? I currently have a difficult task (ODBC transaction programming) and am just rambling away because the work is unpleasant.


----------



## Hush7

I hope I do well on Cavey's test. If I answer all of the questions, I get extra credit?

1. Friendly, funny, open, honest, fun to hang out with, silly, can be serious at times but overall not too serious because that's boring. Smart but not a smart @$$. Enjoys the same things I do, but not necessarily everything. It's good if they have other interests too. They're not afraid of speaking the truth, even if it might sting a bit. They'll tell me if I have food caught in my teeth or if my hair or outfit looks stupid. They're supportive and know when to back off and when to stand their ground. Can't think of anything else right now, but if I do, I'll pop back in and add it. 

Romantic friend is all of the above but he's cute and cuddly too. 

2. I felt anxious. I lurked for over a month before I joined. It took a long time for me to feel comfortable posting anything, and even now I still get nervous. :afr Thank god for the edit and delete buttons!

3. Yes, I avoid doing stuff because I'd rather procrastinate by lurking this forum.

I like Cavey's first question.

Describe an ideal friend (platonic not romantic). Nevermind, romantic answers are acceptable for reduced credit.


----------



## Esugi78

Haven't had a close friend after high school, a few people that I'm very comfortable hanging around with but that's at work, so I'm not sure if there's an ideal friend for me. I can appreciate people in general but to have that close friend connection is very hard.

Um, same question I guess... too lazy to think


----------



## harrison

An ideal friend? Well now let's see. She would be funny, compassionate, intelligent, well-read, open-minded, would own a large apartment in Paris, drive a 5 series BMW, would have a huge collection of rare books and would love to talk about them with me, would be totally besotted with me ( don't see that word much anymore?), and would closely resemble Monica Bellucci.

Who else likes Monica Bellucci? (And how do I cash in my credit for describing a romantic friend?)


----------



## h00dz

Not to bad for an older lady 

But that accent though nnnnggggggghh. As Borat would say:






Do you have crushes on older or younger people?


----------



## Hush7

Age is just a number. I have crushes on older and younger men. Actually, I usually don't know how old people are so who knows.

How about you? Tell us about your crushes! 

Edit: This alternate question is inspired by Poppy. Please tell us if you've ever pooted in your pants because you saw someone that took your breath away. You can also tell us about other people who have pooted because you're drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Age is just a number. I have crushes on older and younger men. Actually, I usually don't know how old people are so who knows.
> 
> How about you? Tell us about your crushes!
> 
> Edit: This alternate question is inspired by Poppy. Please tell us if you've ever pooted in your pants because you saw someone that took your breath away. You can also tell us about other people who have pooted because you're drop dead gorgeous.


I have both crushed on younger and older women. So for me it doesn't really matter age wise (as long as its in reason).

And yes I have pooted myself - metaphorically (is that the right word to use here) . I don't think I have caused anyone else this issue however.
(which i had to Google by the way as I never heard it before lol)

Can somebody think up another question for me?


----------



## Hush7

^
Haha, I saw you looked it up on urban dictionary. Weren't you around when Poppy and I were talking about the pooting prince or the guy that pooted because she's so pretty? Lucky girl. 

I think you should ask a silly question about socks because you seem to like socks. Sock monkey? Slipper socks? Socks with individual toes? High socks? Low socks? Athletic socks? Dress socks? How one sock always goes missing in the wash?


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> ^
> Haha, I saw you looked it up on urban dictionary. Weren't you around when Poppy and I were talking about the pooting prince or the guy that pooted because she's so pretty? Lucky girl.
> 
> I think you should ask a silly question about socks because you seem to like socks. Sock monkey? Slipper socks? Socks with individual toes? High socks? Low socks? Athletic socks? Dress socks? How one sock always goes missing in the wash?


I admit, I tend to wear odd socks a lot, its almost like some silly superstition. Unless I know I'm going somewhere or doing something where I might get judged on my socks then I will wear matching 

But if not, you never know what might be going on down there!

Pray tell one of your little weird quirks?


----------



## harrison

I have a particular fondness for really thick, good quality paper toweling. ( I hate it when I have to get that cheap, thin crap.) Plus I like full boxes of tissues - they come out of the box easier when it's almost full.

(Definitely have been spending far too much time in the kitchen lately.)

What's your favourite brand of paper towel? And can you bring some over?


----------



## Daveyboy

Bounty.. and not them rotten select a size ones.. I like the regular size ones...
Sure I will drop them off on the way to Bali....

How often do you wear a tie?? Or if your a women ..Nylons??
( Lol Not sure if they're comparable but maybe..)

Would you wear a tie like this????


----------



## Grog

Never don't even own a tie and don't plan on owning one either it to much like a noose and is too tempting 


What is your dream car


----------



## TeenyBeany

Grog said:


> Never don't even own a tie and don't plan on owning one either it to much like a noose and is too tempting
> 
> What is your dream car




that!!!

When did you feel most loved in your life?


----------



## h00dz

TeenyBeany said:


> that!!!
> 
> When did you feel most loved in your life?


I'm not sure you are meant to be in here Missy


----------



## farfegnugen

> When did you feel most loved in your life?


My first couple of relationships until my naivete was sacrificed. I kind of miss it.

Do you think you're smarter than other people give you credit for or are they more likely to overestimate your intelligence?


----------



## DarrellLicht

farfegnugen said:


> My first couple of relationships until my naivete was sacrificed. I kind of miss it.
> 
> Do you think you're smarter than other people give you credit for or are they more likely to overestimate your intelligence?


At times people tend to overestimate me. More accurately I'm held at a equal standard until they get to know me a little :blank.

What is your favorite article of clothing?


----------



## riderless

farfegnugen said:


> My first couple of relationships until my naivete was sacrificed. I kind of miss it.
> 
> Do you think you're smarter than other people give you credit for or are they more likely to overestimate your intelligence?


Call it delusional but yeah I do. It annoys me when so called "intelligent" people are merely good at defensive intellectual argumentation. they refuse to think outside the square or admit there may be a more subtle, intuitive perspective that is valid.



moroff said:


> At times people tend to overestimate me. More accurately I'm held at a equal standard until they get to know me a little :blank.
> 
> What is your favorite article of clothing?


Probably my red cotton t-shirt. So comfy.

Name 3 SAS members you are prepared to spend a month on a desert island with. (survival mode, no luxuries)


----------



## Hush7

My SAS crush, Poppy, my pet Sand Cat and umm...let me lurk profiles until I find someone who is an outdoorsy survivalist or smarty pants engineer.

Same question to the next person. 

I've edited this about a million times. I kept listing people, but have decided to delete the list in case I accidentally left anyone out. Don't want to hurt anyone's feelings. I'll just say that I will force everyone that posts in the 30+ section to be on the plane with me so we'll all stick together.  It'll be a fun adventure and the more, the merrier. We'll need a large group in order to take down a giant drop bear for dinner!


----------



## harrison

Popeet, Hush7 and Daveyboy - but I will definitely need at least a 4 star hotel thank you!

Same question. 

Edit: Hoodz, Riderless, Caveman, TheVoid, and Esugi can all come to.


----------



## h00dz

Hrm, Interesting question. Almost sounds lord of the flies ish, but with way less flies :teeth

I'd have to say, Don for his wisdom, Hush7, because she sounds like a bunch of fun, and Bear Grills? I'm sure hes on here somewhere :sus

If bear grills is not available then perhaps one of the younger lads on here, so I could order them around and get them to do things 

Honorable Mentions: NicoShy, Caveman, The Void, Riderless

Please continue this very interesting question.


----------



## Hush7

Aww, hugs to Donnie! Do you by any chance know how to make fire with sticks, spear fish, weave leaves and sticks together to build a shelter, gut fish, climb trees to pick coconuts, hunt for wild game, know which plants/berries are poisonous versus safe to eat, sharpen rocks into tools, etc.?

Hugs to Hoody too. I don't think Bear is an SAS member. Maybe Surviorman is a member? He seems to know more than Bear.


----------



## harrison

Hush7 said:


> Aww, hugs to Donnie! *Do you by any chance know how to make fire with sticks, spear fish, weave leaves and sticks together to build a shelter, gut fish, climb trees to pick coconuts, hunt for wild game, know which plants/berries are poisonous versus safe to eat, sharpen rocks into tools, etc.?*
> 
> Hugs to Hoody too. I don't think Bear is an SAS member. Maybe Surviorman is a member? He seems to know more than Bear.


No, my dear - but I have a credit card.


----------



## h00dz

don36 said:


> No, my dear - but I have a credit card.


*yoink - runs off*


----------



## Hush7

Credit cards don't work on desert islands where we're in survival mode. Rider should give us more details of this island. Since it's survival mode, does that mean there's a creepy motel instead of a 4-star resort? McDonald's instead of a steakhouse? Outhouses instead of modern bathrooms?


----------



## harrison

h00dz said:


> *yoink - runs off*


Veeeeery naughty!! :yes


----------



## riderless

Poppy Airlines Flight SAS 30+ crashed somewhere near Australia on Koala island. We all survived. There are 1000's of dangerous koalas there. We have enough rations for about 3 days. After that God knows. 
Night is approaching and we haven't even organised tents or shelter yet. Baked beans is on the menu for tonight's dinner washed down by cans of pepsicoke left on the planed.


----------



## riderless




----------



## h00dz

riderless said:


>


Oh no the dropbears!!!!


----------



## Hush7

Which size? If we can manage to kill one mammoth, we will have plenty of food.

Is the next question still to name three people? We should get six people! Make that a dozen. Yeah, I need a dozen because I would never have flown on a plane that only seats four people.


----------



## Grog

riderless said:


> Poppy Airlines Flight SAS 30+ crashed somewhere near Australia on Koala island. We all survived. There are 1000's of dangerous koalas there. We have enough rations for about 3 days. After that God knows.
> Night is approaching and we haven't even organised tents or shelter yet. Baked beans is on the menu for tonight's dinner washed down by cans of pepsicoke left on the planed.


Least the beans might mask the smell of those stinky bears and not much native food here is tasty ( endangered animals must be tasty or they wouldn't be endangered) can't it crash on the Galápagos Islands where the animals aren't scared of humans and can be Easley caught

Same question as I know no one


----------



## riderless

Hush7 said:


> Which size? If we can manage to kill one mammoth, we will have plenty of food.
> 
> Is the next question still to name three people?


Yes good idea.
I'll choose Yer Blues for his survival humour, Persephone the Dread because I like her name and Hush 7 because she has the courage and determination to ward off those nasty koalas.
Same question

Which 3 SAS members would you choose to be with on a survival trip on an island (after a plane crash)?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

"The Professor" = build stuff
"Ginger" = Self-explanatory
"MaryAnn" = Self-explanatory

Same question but instead of a plane crash, it's back to Gilligan's island.


----------



## TheVoid

cavemanslaststand said:


> Same question but instead of a plane crash, it's back to Gilligan's island.


I donno. You! 
Do you fall for extroverts a lot more than introverts who seem shy just like us? And why?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Probably give the personality test (Jung and Myers-Briggs) and it's usually pretty clear who is an introvert and extrovert.

Name some things you wish to accomplish in your next 30-40 years (if we are lucky enough to have that much time left)? It's sad to say but the 30s has been the time I've noticed the most my time left is limited.


----------



## farfegnugen

Leave my mark or some footprints that I was here. 
Quit waiting to do so many things at some future date in some self-sacrificial mode of thinking.
Avoid getting cynical and hateful like so many old people seem to do.

Do you think people are generally good or bad? What is your honest appraisal of people?


----------



## IcedOver

Both. I don't believe you can use such black-and-white words to describe human nature. Just like a non-human animal species has its own particular nature, humanity is what it is. A quote from the movie "Contact" (a movie I've never even watched in full) often comes to mind for me. It's from when Jodie Foster arrives on the alleged alien world and meets the alien in the shape of her father. Referring to humankind, he says "You're capable of the most beautiful dreams . . . and the most horrible nightmares." The human mind is capable of the most intricate creation and the worst destruction imaginable. The ability to be all these things is what makes humankind unique.

I guess same question.


----------



## Grog

Good . I believe life events,human influence,and decisions we make is what makes us bad . We are all born innocent and ready to absorb our surroundings 


Who do you wish you could be more like and why?


----------



## riderless

> Who do you wish you could be more like and why?


Some more confident people I guess who aren't afraid to go against the grain, and express a different opinion. I do envy extroverts quite a lot but not all the time.

Would you say you are more introverted or socially anxious? Why?


----------



## h00dz

Can I say Both?

I like to be quiet and have my own space, I'm not one to be the start of the party so to speak. That doesn't mean I don't like going out and spending time with people. I do when I get the chance these days which is not very often unfortunately.

It takes me a long time to open up to people, but when I do I'm fairly "normal".

I'm not sure if I answered that correctly but in any case same question to the next person.


----------



## Hush7

I'm a socially anxious introvert. Think my therapist is amazed at how introverted I am. :lol I've been making strides to overcome my social anxiety though so hopefully one day I'll be more introverted than anxious. I like to keep to myself and don't mind the solitude. I do get a bit stir crazy from time to time, but that's easily fixed with a wee bit of quality time with people I feel comfortable around. I don't think I really answered the question, but by now, I'm sure everyone here knows I usually only answer the sillier questions. Don't make me think too much, it'll hurt my fragile brain! :b

It's after 10 pm here. What's your nightly bedtime routine? Do you like a warm room or cool room? How many pillows are under your sweet head? Down or synthetic pillows? Quiet room or background noise? Dark room or lamp/nightlight on? How long does it take for you to fall asleep? What side of the bed do you sleep on or do you like the middle?


----------



## Esugi78

That's a long question  

I can't usually sleep before 12. When I work the next day I try getting 6 hours sleep at least but that don't always happen. It has to be complete silence before I can sleep, and the other setup doesn't make a difference for me . The only thing that help me sleep is if I'm tired physically.

Name one thing good that you wish you could do for others


----------



## Grog

I wish I was in a position to financially help people struggling cause it sucks 

What do you wear to bed if anything


----------



## TheVoid

pajama type clothes. 

What's bothering you right now and how do you plan to deal with it?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Bothering me right now == Transaction programming (programs that do business transactions and involves threading, locks, and acknowledge synchronization). They are a massive headache especially when the business does not understand their complexity and just see it nebulous "business logic".

Plan to deal with it == I plan to extend what I'm looking at to multiple high resolution screens to get a bigger picture of the clients and servers involved and so the problem is less of a massive headache.

Same question, but you can either talk about what's bothering you right now or what has been bothering you for a while. Make sure to include TheVoid's specification of how you plan to deal with it.


----------



## harrison

There are always lots of things bothering me at any one time - obviously - but one of them is how I can buy two books that I want. One I've committed to and have already paid a large deposit on - a copy of Patrick White's (famous Australian author) very early and extremely rare book of very bad poetry - (so bad he apparently burnt a suitcase full of them). The other is a proof copy of The Book Thief - a book by Markus Zusak which has just been made into a film - for sale by a friend of mine - another bookseller who comes across astonishing books. Also a wonderful book to get - I want both of them and will get them.

Solution - make one of them wait for payment. I think I'll get The Book Thief tomorrow. 

Tired, can't think - same question.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I goddamn hate the town I live in. Rains all the time, people are cliquey, nothing fun to do, gym memberships are expensive. I'm deciding if it's worth subscribing for the winter when I can't really run outside in three feet of snow. 
Solution?... Find another job in a better area? LAWL

I'm seeing shadow entities when I get sleep paralysis episodes. I'm not sure whether I should let them do what they want with me, or try to get rid of them.

I worked long and hard for years losing weight (I was 100lbs heavier once upon a time) staying lean, I basically feel I still look like bird-**** with the stretched flesh in certain areas. Basically I feel disillusioned that I will never look the way I want without the assistance of surgery or working twice as hard with weights to 'cut-up'. Which is effective, but consistency I have trouble with. 
It's putting a cramp on any relationship prospects because I feel so gross despite my efforts. Also, I feel I'm not attracted to 80% of the population.. I think that has most to do with anxiety and feeling doubted. 
Solution?... **** if I know...

I have a friend I am infatuated with. I'm doing everything I can to hide it. Because the dynamic we have currently is pretty good, and I don't want to ruin it. I feel demoralized and hurt that I can't have somebody like that in a more intimate experience. 
Solution?.... See more people?.... heh... how about a personality transplant..

I'm not feeling abstract enough to come up with a question, so let's repeat this for the next person


----------



## Hush7

Moroff's post is what's bothering me right now. Shadow entities and sleep paralysis sounds extremely scary. It must be like starring in your own private horror movie. Hope he's able to get more restful sleep soon.

Also not happy he is struggling with self-esteem issues. Losing 100 pounds and keeping it off is an amazing accomplishment. He should be proud of it. Some stretched skin is not a deal breaker. There are millions of women with stretched out skin from being pregnant. They are still beautiful and have fulfilling relationships with people who love them for who they are and not just for their bodies.

I've lurked enough to have seen a couple pictures of you and you sir, are an attractive man. There is no need to feel gross or wish for a personality transplant. Your friend can already see that you are a great person. People don't become friends and remain friends with people they don't like or can't stand to be around. 

Life is what you make it. Yeah, it's easier said than done. I wonder how many of us would be in the happy, stable relationships we crave if we put our insecurities and anxiety aside and went after the people who make us happy.

Let's lighten up the mood a little. I'm stealing this from Positive Thinking. Please name five things which you love right now.


----------



## TeenyBeany

h00dz said:


> I'm not sure you are meant to be in here Missy


I made a "plea" and the 30+ members accepted me due to my life experience and whatnot :yes I don't fit into the "typical 20s"



Hush7 said:


> Let's lighten up the mood a little. I'm stealing this from Positive Thinking. Please name five things which you love right now.


Aw... did you have to specify, "things?" lol I was going to start naming off my children and whatnot. Ooooh ok. Things:

1. my daughter's blanky. Well, it was mine at one time but my daughter stole it from me. we co-sleep so we share it these days 

2. water.

3. long showers! few and far between. I looooove taking long showers.

4. Britney spears music

5. brownies. num num. love to eat double chocolate chunk brownies as my midnight snack.

Question: Do you have a comfort item?


----------



## probably offline

Candy.

Why is Jay Leno's chin so big?


----------



## Daveyboy

TeenyBeany said:


> I
> 3. long showers! few and far between. I looooove taking long showers.
> *hot*
> 4. Britney spears music
> *Totally Hot*
> 5. brownies. num num. love to eat double chocolate chunk brownies as my midnight snack.
> *REAL HOT.. Especially with Nestlé's Quick..*
> QUOTE]
> 
> Jay Leno's Chin...
> Lol ... I think it just looks that way because he has a really tiny mouth...
> Never mind saw his pic again... Geez.
> 
> What gives you comfort??? Can be food or a feeling.. or feeling food.. haha


----------



## melissa75

Feeling food haha! No, my home gives me comfort. Just being home with my puppies and cuddling them.

If you could move somewhere long distance, where would you go and why?


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

Having my dog sleeping peacefully at my feet while I'm on this computer.

Did you stay up late at night listening for a song to play on the radio...with your tape recorder ready? 

My Answer: In 3rd grade I stayed up all night to record Run-Dmc/Aerosmith's "Walk this Way" on top 40 radio.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Lincolnradiocat said:


> Having my dog sleeping peacefully at my feet while I'm on this computer.
> 
> Did you stay up late at night listening for a song to play on the radio...with your tape recorder ready?
> 
> My Answer: In 3rd grade I stayed up all night to record Run-Dmc/Aerosmith's "Walk this Way" on top 40 radio.


I do remember recording songs off the radio using a sony boom-box. They played these grunge bands during the day, and a more underground variety during the late evening. That was the only way I could get my 'rock fix'.. mom and dad are total right-wingers if that tells you anything :blank..
What about record stores? are there any left in your area? they're just about extinct by now..


----------



## Hush7

There are quite a few locally owned record shops here. They've had to branch out to sell movies as well as music in order to stay in business. I think one is even a cafe. Oh, and one record shop is actually a record shop dealing with only vinyl. 

What are you doing this weekend? Can Davey come join you? Do you think Davey gets annoyed that we talk about him a lot? Also, I'm hungry. I wish I had a sandwich. What's your favorite sandwich?


----------



## TeenyBeany

Hush7 said:


> What are you doing this weekend? Can Davey come join you? Do you think Davey gets annoyed that we talk about him a lot? Also, I'm hungry. I wish I had a sandwich. What's your favorite sandwich?


Well, I'm supposed to go to a pow wow this weekend. There's a 99% chance that I will not go. I want to go sooo bad but I'm so conflicted because I feel like so nervous about going. Bah. Anyway... Who's Davey? I am about to get a bowl of cereal. It's my midnight snack every night  My fave sandy is pb&j.

What's your fave sandwich? Do you have a midnight snack? What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Owl-99

Ham avocado and tomato , No, SFA 

Why do you think people are inherently selfish [email protected]?


----------



## harrison

Well to be honest I don't really see people like that. I actually really like people. I do think that we all tend to look at things as to how they will affect us and the people we care about though - I think that's only to be expected. I tend to be quite an optimistic and open-minded person - people smile at me quite often and I wonder why - then I realize I've been walking around with a sort of half-smile on my face - so they're probably wondering what_ I'm_ smiling at.

Today I spent the day at a Book Market I used to sell at every Saturday - I found out that one of the other sellers, a guy I used to talk to quite a bit about books - has been kicked out because he said something very inappropriate to one of the staff members after he'd been drinking.

So my question is - have you ever had a drinking problem?


----------



## IcedOver

I have a problem with drinking too many sugary drinks, but I've never had a sip of alcohol.

Do any particular colors, smells or other stimuli trigger so-called "sense memories" for you? For instance, many different shades of green bring me back to different memories, feelings and impressions from my childhood, particularly of toys I owned. It's uncanny.


----------



## Daveyboy

TeenyBeany said:


> Anyway... Who's Davey?


:blank haha.. only kidding.. 
I invite myself over a little too much....

2 smells come to mind... The first smell of fresh spring in April reminds me of when I was a kid getting home school and hopping on my bike...
Other smell that brings memories.. Blackberry Brandy... and you don't want to know..uke

What about you any smells bring back memories or do you associate them with something now??


----------



## Hush7

The smell of certain people's homes brings me back to childhood. Sounds a bit weird, but I swear every home has a different and unique smell.

The smell of orange juice makes me sick. Probably a similar story to Davey's. uke

Certain fragrances remind me of people because I associate their perfume/cologne with them. If I end up smelling someone who is wearing someone else's fragrance, I get throw off a bit.

What is your favorite guilty pleasure? I hope it's either posting a selfie in the photo section or a voice clip in the just for fun section.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> The smell of certain people's homes brings me back to childhood. Sounds a bit weird, but I swear every home has a different and unique smell.
> 
> The smell of orange juice makes me sick. Probably a similar story to Davey's. uke
> 
> Certain fragrances remind me of people because I associate their perfume/cologne with them. If I end up smelling someone who is wearing someone else's fragrance, I get throw off a bit.
> 
> What is your favorite guilty pleasure? I hope it's either posting a selfie in the photo section or a voice clip in the just for fun section.


Favorite guilty pleasure is either watching some pretty crappy (even I admit it)reality TV shows.

Or getting down and dirty with some 80's-90's pop music 

I've done both of your requests though, does that mean I win the game? 

Does your SA stop you from posting a pic or voice clip of yourself? If it does, why? Do you think you will be able to overcome it?


----------



## Owl-99

I have posted my voice on another forum, as for posting pics I don't see the point. It certainly won't change my life.

Who is your favourite band ?


----------



## Daveyboy

Blondie.... No question my fav eva..

I'll ask a previous question.. kind of..

Does your SA stop you from posting a pic or voice clip of yourself? Does Sa prevent you from asking Davey over??


----------



## h00dz

Doors wide open mate, come right in .

If you were a fictitious character, what would you be?


----------



## NicoShy

Nvm pass


----------



## Hush7

Sorry for the interruption...

This is for Hoody:

Congratulations!


----------



## TeenyBeany

LOL


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Sorry for the interruption...
> 
> This is for Hoody:
> 
> Congratulations!


Winning? :um


----------



## Hush7

I've been thinking about which fictitious character I'd want to be, but can't think of any. Someone name some characters and I'll pick from them. 

Oh, sorry Hoody. You won a trophy for best 30+ question answer-er..erererer, but did not win the game/thread. This thread can't be over!


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I've been thinking about which fictitious character I'd want to be, but can't think of any. Someone name some characters and I'll pick from them.












or ..well you know..










I would probably pick Superman.. I would pick Hercules but I like Modern conveniences..

What fictitious character would you be??? Can I be your sidekick???


----------



## Hush7

^ I don't want to be one of those people.










Sure thing, Davey. You can be Xander, Willow, Giles, Anya, Spike or someone else.

Two options for the next person:

1. I'm weird. I like to look at menus on Yelp. What's your favorite restaurant and what city and state is it in so I can look at their menu? Also what's good on the menu?

2. What fictitious character would you be? Can Davey be your sidekick?


----------



## farfegnugen

I think I would like to be a Clint Eastwood character. One of those man with no name roles where he is the loner type that rolls in, takes care of business, and then leaves town without any fanfare. My football team got smoked yesterday so I watched some Eastwood instead.  Yes, Davey can be my mule if he wants. 

Learn how to surf or fix your computer?


----------



## Daveyboy

Mule? :lol I think I'll be Willow instead.. At least for a little while.. teehee









I pick surfing.. I like to Boogie Board here there's a spot about 25 minutes from me.. Waves are usually only about 6-7 ft. , but looks fun..

You can't always be the star... What sidekick would you want to be??


----------



## Esugi78

I'll be Alfred. Batman can do all the *** kicking, but without me managing all his crap and gadgets he couldn't even find it. 

Plunging down a 200 feet building Batman hastily reach for his grapling gun in his front pocket... err... it's not there, right side? Left side? Not much time left he quickly reach the back side of his belt hoping it's only been misp *splat*

poor Batman he missed Alfred's post-its on the fridge mentioning he'll be partaying tonight and that he need to prepare his own gadgets before batman-ing... oh well...

I'm extremely sleepy and not myself... what kind of stuff you do when you're not yourself


----------



## harrison

Well in the past ( and still sometimes nowadays ) I would have found a pill to attempt to fix it or at least alleviate the feeling. In your case you should probably just go to bed. 

I just heard a report that here in Australia there's been a big resurgence in people buying vinyl - as in real records! - like I used to listen to. 

Have you ever listened to a favourite track or piece of music on a record (vinyl) and noticed something that you never knew was even there when you listened on an MP3 or CD recording?


----------



## h00dz

Absolutely, I used to DJ on the old style turn tables all my tracks where on vinyl they always had a much more warm sound to them the high end used to be a little duller because the needle would wear that down first as you played it. 

But I guess I'm an exception because dance music has always been like that still is, although it is now too moving digital with CDJ's and the like.

Same question to the next person, I love me some good 12' vinyl


----------



## harrison

h00dz said:


> Absolutely, I used to DJ on the old style turn tables all my tracks where on vinyl they always had a much more warm sound to them the high end used to be a little duller because the needle would wear that down first as you played it.
> 
> But I guess I'm an exception because dance music has always been like that still is, although it is now too moving digital with CDJ's and the like.
> 
> Same question to the next person, I love me some good 12' vinyl


I just saw the report on News 24 this morning - what a great story - it's really reassuring. But I also sold my beautiful old JH turntable a year or so ago - so stupid, I should have kept it. I used to listen to Pink Floyd etc on that turntable. Great music.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I was 16, I had this cheap pioneer phonograph stereo combo (a hand-me down stereo) which had a missing needle on the phonograph function. I get this idea of rigging it by hot-gluing a blade from a disposable razor onto the transducer pick-up thing. I did not own any vinyl records, but I knew where this public library had a 'free' bin of books, video's and some records where I could pick up some sacrificial vinyl to test it out with. Me and a friend scooped up an 'America' and 'Boston Pop's' record. 
I was surprised how much better the vinyl sounded than having my portable cd player aux'd in.. the razor would flake out pieces of the vinyl when it played, So I did not think of it as a long term fix for a phonograph ..

What is your dream home?


----------



## Hush7

I have an old app on my iPod called Retro Tunes. I can make a playlist from my music and have it play as a record, complete with an adjustable amount of needle noise. Sometimes I purposely scratch the record while listening. 
I miss records. I used to like buying 45's as a teen. I don't have a record player anymore, but there are a few stores here that deal with mainly vinyl.

What do you miss from your youth?

Crap! I was late. 

My dream home is pictured earlier in this thread. It's a cute, cape cod style home. Very cosy. If anyone here has one, please let me know. I will pack up and move in with you.

Now...what do you miss from your youth?


----------



## syoung

Child Like Wonder for the World and Ignorance of the Life Travesties.

The more I learned, the less happy the world became.

But hell, that's a downer. I like my age now and my wisdom but it's easier when you don't know anything.

Same question to the next person.


----------



## harrison

I don't really miss anything - I had a good enough time but it was also a time of insecurity for me. I feel so much more sure of myself nowadays and I still feel young in my head. ( I get a shock when I see my reflection in a window though. ) 

And yeah - how could you have bought 45's in your teens - you look like about 28 years old! 

Do you think that we should all meet in Bali ( or maybe here in Melbourne? ) for the summer?


----------



## Daveyboy

don36 said:


> ( I get a shock when I see my reflection in a window though. )
> 
> *Haha Me too!!*
> 
> And yeah - how could you have bought 45's in your teens - you look like about 28 years old!
> 
> *Agree....*:yes
> 
> Do you think that we should all meet in Bali ( or maybe here in Melbourne? ) for the summer?


I think we should but Melbourne, Florida would be nice too!! Or the Pacific Northwest, I hear Hush has a lot of extra room...

What do you wear around your home?? 
Shoes, slippers, socks, or barefeets????


----------



## Grog

Bare feet or thongs if its hot and uggboots if its cold 

Same question


----------



## harrison

I wear old track pants, flannel shirts and slippers. (really attractive, I know. ) 

Hey yeah I think there is a Melbourne in Florida - it should be warm too? Maybe I should do that.

Are you a tea or a coffee person?


----------



## Hush7

don36 said:


> And yeah - how could you have bought 45's in your teens - you look like about 28 years old!


I would say Don is too kind, but last week I was told that I looked 16. I must be aging at a rapid rate all of a sudden! Someone pass me a jar of anti-aging wrinkle cream!

I am a coffee and tea person. Love them both. :heart

Wait a minute. I just noticed what Davey said. Who said I have lots of room? I could be in a soggy cardboard box right now.

If we had a 30+ holiday, would you attend or would you chicken out? I'll start making name tags since some of you haven't posted a picture of yourself in the photo section yet.


----------



## frank81

Well, I'd certainly attend if I could apply for a week's leave from my job. Never met anyone online so I think it's kinda fun.

Lets say we really met each other. What would you do if some of us write English but don't speak English, or you just can't understand their English?


----------



## riderless

frank81 said:


> Well, I'd certainly attend if I could apply for a week's leave from my job. Never met anyone online so I think it's kinda fun.
> 
> Lets say we really met each other. What would you do if some of us write English but don't speak English, or you just can't understand their English?


I would remind them that English is the lingua franca of the world and implement an "only English' policy immediately.

What do you think of immigrants in your country who only socialise in their ethnic group and hardly ever assimilate with mainstream culture?


----------



## TeenyBeany

riderless said:


> I would remind them that English is the lingua franca of the world and implement an "only English' policy immediately.
> 
> What do you think of immigrants in your country who only socialise in their ethnic group and hardly ever assimilate with mainstream culture?


Honestly? It's quite ignorant for someone to come to the melting pot of the world, the US, and not attempt to learn a second language. Even I, a Native, am attempting to learn various languages. I also try to learn about other cultures. Not saying I'm perfect, but I like to be aware of the various cultures and their customs in my melting pot of a country 

If you spent a day with Davey, what would you two do?


----------



## Grog

I think it sucks love it live it or leave it don't try and change it you came here for a reason . Australia is full of immigrants my self being one every one here is from somewhere else and are welcome but must join in to the relaxed way of life with out bringing any bullish: t with you it's not needed 
As far as assimilating in to main stream culture goes well I can't seem to be able to but that's every one not a cultural thing I love different cultures and what they can offer 

Same question as its a interesting one for me


----------



## Grog

TeenyBeany said:


> Honestly? It's quite ignorant for someone to come to the melting pot of the world, the US, and not attempt to learn a second language. Even I, a Native, am attempting to learn various languages. I also try to learn about other cultures. Not saying I'm perfect, but I like to be aware of the various cultures and their customs in my melting pot of a country
> 
> If you spent a day with Davey, what would you two do?


(You can type faster than me )


----------



## TeenyBeany

Grog said:


> (You can type faster than me )


I always fear that someone is answering the same question as me! Buuuut at least now they have 2 questions to answer, both mine and yours!


----------



## h00dz

TeenyBeany said:


> I always fear that someone is answering the same question as me! Buuuut at least now they have 2 questions to answer, both mine and yours!


I find it really awkward when people post a response to the same question at basically the same time eerrgh....


----------



## harrison

frank81 said:


> Well, I'd certainly attend if I could apply for a week's leave from my job. Never met anyone online so I think it's kinda fun.
> 
> Lets say we really met each other. What would you do if some of us write English but don't speak English, or you just can't understand their English?


That's OK - I can speak a bit of Indonesian which is very similar to Malaysian - so you'll be fine. Last time I was in Ubud (Bali) there was a Japanese lady staying at my hotel -she said she wanted to go somewhere to go shopping and I offered to go with her to show her around - we did all this by using Google translate! ( I didn't end up going with her though - she literally spoke no English at all - which is pretty unusual in my experience and I speak no Japanese - so it would have been really difficult.)

Edit: And I would love to spend a day with Davey - wow I can't think of a better place to go than New York.!! 

Do you like rainy weather?


----------



## Hush7

Don't mind me. I'm sleeping and rambling in this thread.

I usually click on preview before posting just to see if someone answered while I was typing away. Sometimes I end up deleting because someone answered and other times I think to hell with it and post anyway.

I want to hang out with Davey in New York. We can go to furniture stores to lounge on sofas, go to Central Park because I didn't get to see much of it when I was there, eat everything in sight, reenact scenes from When Harry Met Sally around the city, go shopping and maybe buy an insane amount of groceries and cook up a storm.

I like rainy weather but I kind of have to considering where I live. It rains a lot in the Pacific Northwest. In fact, it's raining right now. 

What are you looking for in a significant other? Or if you're lucky and have a special mate, what qualities of theirs do you admire most?


----------



## h00dz

Interesting question, I'll have a go at this. In fact I'm almost tempted to start a thread on this I'd find it fascinating.

I'm not going to make a long winded version of every single thing one may perhaps want in a significant other as its not realistic, its all about compromise. 

In any case;

Patience, Understanding, caring, open-minded, supportive. Are some of the traits I look for in someone.

I'm going to have to ask the same question, but I think it really gives a good idea on peoples personality for better  or worst :afr


----------



## frank81

don36 said:


> That's OK - I can speak a bit of Indonesian which is very similar to Malaysian - so you'll be fine. Last time I was in Ubud (Bali) there was a Japanese lady staying at my hotel -she said she wanted to go somewhere to go shopping and I offered to go with her to show her around - we did all this by using Google translate! ( I didn't end up going with her though - she literally spoke no English at all - which is pretty unusual in my experience and I speak no Japanese - so it would have been really difficult.)
> 
> Edit: And I would love to spend a day with Davey - wow I can't think of a better place to go than New York.!!
> 
> Do you like rainy weather?


 You used google translate to translate what she said? I can hardly imagine how you spelled out those words & how you managed to pronounce them. In fact I do speak English. I was just curious.

To answer your question, Yes. I like rainy days a lot, especially the sound of raindrops on the roof.



h00dz said:


> Interesting question, I'll have a go at this. In fact I'm almost tempted to start a thread on this I'd find it fascinating.
> 
> I'm not going to make a long winded version of every single thing one may perhaps want in a significant other as its not realistic, its all about compromise.
> 
> In any case;
> 
> Patience, Understanding, caring, open-minded, supportive. Are some of the traits I look for in someone.
> 
> I'm going to have to ask the same question, but I think it really gives a good idea on peoples personality for better  or worst :afr


Average looking, caring, well-mannered, and have a good temper.

Choose a question :
1) If you can choose to be with someone from this forum, who would it be?
2) Live a comfortable, hectic working life that you find less meaningful, or live a less comfortable but meaningful life helping others with minimum pay?


----------



## TheVoid

frank81 said:


> 1) If you can choose to be with someone from this forum, who would it be?
> 2) Live a comfortable, hectic working life that you find less meaningful, or live a less comfortable but meaningful life helping others with minimum pay?


1) You 
2) Number 2. I'm already living a life that has no meaning and there isn't much I wouldn't trade for it

Do you feel that every time you find some connection with someone, you somehow manage to kill that off?


----------



## frank81

Thanks for the compliment. Hope that you can joke more in the future. Been reading too much of your negative posts. Hope to hear more positive things from you. 

As for your question, I can't say I'd screw up the relationship every time. It requires commitments from both ends. When the other party won't reach out for us, we need to take the initiative.

If you're at a party & someone invites you for a dance, would you dance with him / her?


----------



## TheVoid

frank81 said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Hope that you can joke more in the future. Been reading too much of your negative posts. Hope to hear more positive things from you.


What is this about??



frank81 said:


> If you're at a party & someone invites you for a dance, would you dance with him / her?


I will freak out and quit. I hate dancing.

If you meet someone you can guess to have SA in real life, would you be supportive or would you judge them in the same way others judge you?


----------



## Hush7

I would try to be supportive, but my SA might prevent me from being as supportive as I'd like to be until I'm more comfortable around that person.

I'm changing my question. 

Hey, baby. What are you wearing?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Hush7 said:


> I would try to be supportive, but my SA might prevent me from being as supportive as I'd like to be until I'm more comfortable around that person.
> 
> I'm changing my question.
> 
> Hey, baby. What are you wearing?


Darn it Hush7, I wanted to answer them 3 questions you had. I was going to do it after work. Why change the question?


----------



## Hush7

cavemanslaststand said:


> Darn it Hush7, I wanted to answer them 3 questions you had. I was going to do it after work. Why change the question?


Sorry, Cavey. I was feeling :afr because people were posting but not in this thread. Just for you, you may answer when you get home:

Frank's questions
1. If you're at a party and someone invites you to dance, would you dance with him/her?
2. If you can choose to be with anyone from this forum, who would it be?

Bonus question
We're all attending SAS University! :yay Which 30+ member would you choose as your roommate? I didn't mention this before, but rooms can be co-ed.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

1. Only if it's modern dance because ballroom dance confuses me.

2. Hush 7 because quiet floating people probably know how to get high, and I heard 7's a lucky number so I'm putting my bet on Hush 7 winning the lotto.

3. Esugi78. I need to nag that punk every hour on the hour how is his computer assignment going. Progress punk?

Have you re-invented yourself in the last 15 years, or are you currently trying to re-invent yourself?


----------



## Hush7

Thank you, Cavey. I feel special and sad because I will disappoint you. I don't get high although it is legal here in WA. Also, I've tried winning Megamillions and Powerball with no luck. I shall float away now so someone else can answer your question.


----------



## h00dz

cavemanslaststand said:


> 1. Only if it's modern dance because ballroom dance confuses me.
> 
> 2. Hush 7 because quiet floating people probably know how to get high, and I heard 7's a lucky number so I'm putting my bet on Hush 7 winning the lotto.
> 
> 3. Esugi78. I need to nag that punk every hour on the hour how is his computer assignment going. Progress punk?
> 
> Have you re-invented yourself in the last 15 years, or are you currently trying to re-invent yourself?


Caveman just got perm banned? :sus


----------



## cavemanslaststand

h00dz said:


> Caveman just got perm banned? :sus


After numerous complaints by anonymous users such as don36, ho0dz, riderfull, Grog, and others, horizontal scope took action and got mad at me for declaring war on Australia in this post:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f21/tribute-to-endangered-cuties-557506/index4.html

Back to the question:

Have you re-invented yourself in the last 15 years, or are you currently trying to re-invent yourself?


----------



## Owl-99

Neither I am a flawed being.

Do you have a pet ?


----------



## TheVoid

Not really. I don't think I ever will. 

Do you have lunch alone at work?


----------



## Grog

On the rare occasion I have lunch yes i spend all day on my own ( and night)

Do you like the beach


----------



## Hush7

I've never seen The Beach, but I try not to watch Leo DiCaprio movies.

Hey, baby. What are you wearing?


----------



## h00dz

I'm working from home today, so I'm still in my boxers and t-shirt . 1:30pm as well, god I'm bad D: or is that a good thing? :whip

To continue said theme, favorite piece of clothing?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

This for sleeping, and no wonder why bullies keep on picking on me:










Which continents and countries and cities and towns have you been to?


----------



## TheVoid

USA, India, Sri Lanka, Maldives, Pakinstan, France and few other countries in Europe. Yea, quite a lot for an SAer.

Have you ever encountered a stalker or staled someone yourself?


----------



## riderless

TheVoid said:


> USA, India, Sri Lanka, Maldives, Pakinstan, France and few other countries in Europe. Yea, quite a lot for an SAer.
> 
> Have you ever encountered a stalker or staled someone yourself?


OK I may have some stalker tendencies. Once I got rejected by a girl and tried to find her phone number in different cities when she moved; trouble was I didn't know which city. Spent a whole weekend looking up phone numbers to no avail.

Do you ever feel like you have a Jekyll and Hyde personality?


----------



## frank81

TheVoid said:


> What is this about??


I just happen to remember some depressing posts, like those full of negativity from some people. And you just happen to be one of them. No harm meant, so don't take it personally. Just hoping everyone would be more positive-minded.



riderless said:


> OK I may have some stalker tendencies. Once I got rejected by a girl and tried to find her phone number in different cities when she moved; trouble was I didn't know which city. Spent a whole weekend looking up phone numbers to no avail.
> 
> Do you ever feel like you have a Jekyll and Hyde personality?


Not really. I'm usually quite straight-forward. Sometime my words may hurt some sensitive people but that's the way I am.

Will having more friends to chat & hang around with cure you of your SA?


----------



## Owl-99

Only if I didn't have SA in the first place. 

Are you weary of people talking about how they cured their SA?


----------



## TheVoid

Not really. But I'm wary of people who say it's all in my mind and I can switch out of it just like that. 

Do people tend to judge others negatively if they hang around alone all the time? If so why?


----------



## h00dz

I don't think so, even though it may seem that way. I think most people are to caught up with there life to care what most other people are doing, specialy if they are just hanging out alone.

Lets pretend you were an adventurous type. What would you rather do: 
a) visit Easter island
b) climb Everest 
c) hike to the south pole
d) experience 0 gravity in the stratosphere
e) base jump in a wingsuit 

And why?


----------



## Owl-99

I would visit Easter Island as I am the opposite to an adrenaline junkie.

Do you understand why anyone would want to vote Conservative?


----------



## TheVoid

Because of bigotry and subtle forms of discrimination that some people still enjoy having? I mean check out their deal on abortion. Who is to say I cannot remove this embryo growing inside me just because they think its a human being even before it is born?

What parts of the world do you like and dislike and why?


----------



## harrison

tannasg said:


> *I would visit Easter Island as I am the opposite to an adrenaline junkie.*
> 
> Do you understand why anyone would want to vote Conservative?


That's exactly what I was going to say!

Maybe if they're business people and want to pay as little tax as possible. ( Either that or they would have to be really, really pissed off with the alternative and they don't realise there's a Green party. )

I voted Liberal once when I was very young and stupid - my father was sort of in business ( he was a shonky real estate agent ) - and I didn't know any better. Only did it once though.

Do you take medication? ( I do and I hate it. )


----------



## harrison

TheVoid said:


> What parts of the world do you like and dislike and why?


I really love Asian countries - I've been to a few but want to go to a lot more. I've always been really interested in Asian cultures and languages - I did Indonesian and a bit of Sanskrit at Uni. As I've gotten older though I'd like to spend a lot more time in London - my father was from the eastern part of London ( the poor part). I really love old things - especially old English things and places.

I cross posted so I'll ask my question again - do you take medication?


----------



## Hush7

Yes, I do. 

I often have cold hands and feet. How about you?


----------



## h00dz

I take medication too, for good or bad, in fact I don't even know if it works could be a placebo - or I could just be taking it blindly and other factors may be doing its work I'm not sure, but I take it anyway.

I'm never cold, in fact i'm a heat machine for whatever reason... guess that's just how my body works.

I wish I could sleep, does anyone else suffer from sleep issues?


----------



## TheVoid

I can sleep well but I can only sleep for 4-5 hours. After that my anxiety hits and I get woken up and cannot sleep again.

Do you wake up with the worst doze of anxiety?


----------



## paperheart

not really.only after a nightmare.

would you rather be strikingly beautiful w.good aging genes or below avg looking but comfortable in your own skin?


----------



## Hush7

Since it wasn't stated whether or not the beautiful option would be comfortable or uncomfortable in your own skin, I'm going to be shallow and vain and say I'd rather be beautiful. While it would be nice to be comfortable in my own skin, I'm tired of being below average. I think being beautiful might help with some self-esteem issues, although it would probably cause a lot of anxiety if you're one of the attractive people who get stared at and hit on all of the time.

I like food trucks. How about you?


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I haven't tried that many, but would like to. I like trying new things, especially food. 

Do you wear cologne/perfume? Which one?


----------



## hypestyle

not really. I own cologne, but I only break it out for special events. not an every day thing.

how would you describe the general economy in your home community/metro area? How would you assess the community as a place to live (to someone who is considering relocating?)


----------



## losteternal

Dont Come here Its full of crime and nutters. It looks Run down and tatty and Ive got holes in the window frames where people try to crowbar there way in.

My house is a mess and i dont know where to Start cleaning it up. I need a massive de-clutter. AnyOne got a skip i Can borrow? Any advice on Getting it tidy ? Or better still Any volunteers to help me ?


----------



## paperheart

ha, bc i like to clean i suggest piles. make easy piles (throw away and keep, clean/dirty)..then categorize like clothes, kitchen stuff, work crap/bills etc..

how do you destress?
- best coping mechanism-that actually works
- worse (perhaps unhealthiest)


----------



## cavemanslaststand

- best coping mechanism-that actually works
1. Jog (I've been going to a fitness club instead of jogging on the streets lately).
2. Naps and small portions of food.
3. Declutter and pacing small amounts of work at time (programming computers).

- worse (perhaps unhealthiest)
1. alcohol (I drink about 10 Miller Lites a day and have been trying to reduce by jogging).
2. TV (I watch too much random TV).
3. Too much coffee (sleep and jittery issues).

Ditto on the question to the next person...


----------



## harrison

- best coping mechanism-that actually works

Lie on the bed and practise mindfulness - close your eyes and listen to the sounds around you. I learnt how to do this in the hospital one time and did it every morning with some other patients - it was like having a Xanax and lasted all morning. I couldn't believe it - I have always been very cynical of natural methods.

-worse, DEFINITELY very ****ing unhealthy!!

Take a Xanax 

( Edit; Or in my case a few of them. )

Edit - same question.


----------



## Hush7

I'm like Donnie, only I'll put some soft music on because it soothes me. Usually lay down in a dark room, put music on, close my eyes, breathe and relax my whole body. Most of the time, I'll end up falling asleep though, but it's ok because naps are refreshing and I'll wake up feeling better.

I also like to bake. Kneading dough by hand is a great way to release all of your frustration and once you can start to smell your bread baking and then pop it out of the oven, you'll forget why you were so stressed out. Baking a tasty dessert also helps. I love food.

The bad thing I do is cooking very fattening comfort food. It tastes so darn good though! I'm waiting for a crappy day to make these delicious ground beef patties that are slowly cooked in an oniony gravy. Yum! 

Also, vegging out in front of the tv for hours at a time is pretty bad. I usually don't even know what I'm watching because I'm a brain-dead zombie that's not even looking at the tv.

I like farmers markets. How about you?


----------



## minnie52

Yikes! Too many people at Farmer's Markets, other than that I like the food!

I despise winter with snow and ice and yuck! How bout you?


----------



## h00dz

Me too, Come to Australia, you will never feel that way again xD

Don't feel like I'm having the best of days today, so my question is when you're having an off day, what do you do to improve it?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

As long as people drive reasonably, I'm okay with Minnesota ice and snow.

Question:

Is Minnie52 a Canadian or a Minnesotan? Remembered Minnie's advice on Canada locations!

Edit - Whoops was answering Minnie52 and didn't see HOODz.

Answer to HOODz = Bad days end up saying screw it at some point.


----------



## Hush7

I'd grab Georgie, give him a hug and cuddle, kiss his furry little head and pet him until he purrs like crazy. At least that's what I would do if I were you. Having a loving pet and caring for it does wonders for your soul.

It's just one day so try to think positively. Tomorrow will be a new day and you'll get a fresh start. Hugs to Hoodie and Georgie!

I like hugs. How about you?

Darn it, Cavey! You posted before me!

I don't know where Minnie is from. I looked at her profile and she didn't say, "Eh?" anywhere so she can't be Canadian. Maybe she's from Minnesota? Also, she didn't say, "aboot."

I like hugs. How about you?


----------



## riderless

Yes and no. I like hugging my dog but his idea of hugging me is kind of dangerous.
All round though I am kind of shy to do this with anyone except my human female partner.

What kind of motivation would it take you to quit online social networking such as SAS?


----------



## TheVoid

Forum groupies who gather up like-minded others and bash anyone else who does not fall under their category of "fun to have around". I like a forum to be anonymous and open for all.

What is the scariest thing you have to do soon?


----------



## riderless

TheVoid said:


> Forum groupies who gather up like-minded others and bash anyone else who does not fall under their category of "fun to have around". I like a forum to be anonymous and open for all.
> 
> What is the scariest thing you have to do soon?


I like your answer by the way.

Scariest thing? Change jobs and assume confidence with people which I sadly lack.

How would you respond to someone at work who said to you: "You are totally incompetent!"


----------



## Grog

Well I don't work with any one bu my answer would be 
F$&k you d$&k head 

I once lived in a suburb called. Cockburn
Is there a funny suburb name you have lived in


----------



## Daveyboy

Butternuts, NY
Florida, NY
Italy, NY
and of course the part of NYC that is named Hells Kitchen..


Do you actually enjoys when it storms outside snow/rain so you don't feel guilty about doing nothing???


----------



## minnie52

*Eh?*



Hush7 said:


> I don't know where Minnie is from. I looked at her profile and she didn't say, "Eh?" anywhere so she can't be Canadian. Maybe she's from Minnesota? Also, she didn't say, "aboot."
> 
> I like hugs. How about you?


What is an "aboot" eh?!


----------



## Hush7

Sorry for the interruption!



minnie52 said:


> What is an "aboot" eh?!


We can solve the where are you from question with two simple questions:

Canadians or Canadiens?

Canada or Canadia?

It's pretty obvious you are Canadian though, but still not sure if you're Canadien Canadian or just Canadian.

Someone may now answer Davey's question.


----------



## minnie52

Hush7 said:


> Sorry for the interruption!
> 
> We can solve the where are you from question with two simple questions:
> 
> Canadians or Canadiens?
> 
> Canada or Canadia?
> 
> It's pretty obvious you are Canadian though, but still not sure if you're Canadien Canadian or just Canadian.
> 
> Someone may now answer Davey's question.


LOL! Just good old Canadian - BC bud eh?


----------



## Owl-99

I love being inside and watching storms and snow not for feeling guilty about doing nothing, just that I enjoy changeable weather.

What is your favourite weather?


----------



## harrison

I like summer. I love that feeling of warm air on my skin - I love it! 

I quite like storms though too - I just hate being cold.

Are you in a relationship at the moment?


----------



## Hush7

No. :cry

How about you? Are you in a relationship? If not, will you be my imaginary significant other? :mushy


----------



## Daveyboy

..1st question.

:fall..2nd question............




I am addicted to Chapstick...(lip balm)
I apply it about 50 times a day..I have it in many spots at my place, work, and car..
Are you addicted to anything that is not alcohol or a drug???


----------



## Hush7

minnie52 said:


> LOL! Just good old Canadian - BC bud eh?


Oh, BC! :yay Glad you're from a normal province. :haha



Daveyboy said:


> ..1st question.
> 
> :fall..2nd question............
> 
> I am addicted to Chapstick...(lip balm)
> I apply it about 50 times a day..I have it in many spots at my place, work, and car..
> Are you addicted to anything that is not alcohol or a drug???


Darn it, Davey! How am I supposed to find an imaginary fling if my imaginary old fiancé answers my question?

Ok, someone answer Davey's question.


----------



## h00dz

:love2:love2:love2

Is this a bad addiction or a good one?


----------



## harrison

I always liked that song and the clip - I love the way the girls look so bored.

That sounds like a pretty good addiction to me Hoody - although could get you into a bit of trouble. (would be fun though) 

Have you ever taken a selfie? I just watched a great program about a young Aussie kid that wrote an article about the prevalence of them nowadays and the problems she sees with them. I'd post a link to it but it probably wouldn't work overseas for copyright reasons.


----------



## Daveyboy

No I have never taken a selfie...and I probably only have like 2 pictures of myself in my computer from last summer.. hardly even have any little kid pics of myself either.. 


Same question..


----------



## Hush7

I'm not photogenic, but I'll take a selfie once in a while. I never like how they turn out so I delete them quickly. The somewhat decent ones turn into pics for me to play around with on the Walking Dead app. I like to turn myself into a zombie. :eyes

Do you think you're kinky? Got a fetish? If it's feet, maybe you should have been a podiatrist? Do you like podiatrists?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

My fetish is trees, so I should have become a tree doctor or if my grades weren't good enough a tree hugger.

Do you have a normal landing motion, underpronation, or overpronation?


----------



## DarrellLicht

From looking at the tread wear pattern on a pair of shoes, it looks to be a underpronation with my right foot, and neutral on my left. 

Do you have siblings? do you keep in touch with them, or can you go without hearing from them again?


----------



## minnie52

*Estranged...*

Estranged from two siblings due to manipulative, abusive mother - sad but true. Hope to talk to them again one day - without mother on this earth.

What do you hope for in life?


----------



## DarrellLicht

minnie52 said:


> Estranged from two siblings due to manipulative, abusive mother - sad but true. Hope to talk to them again one day - without mother on this earth.
> 
> What do you hope for in life?


That sounds like the dynamic with my fam. Condolences.

I hope for a number of things. To realize my hobbies/interests, have good friends in my life (which i'm slowly but surely building up with), Find that person to exchange affection and share life with, aspire to a improved moral/spiritual well being. Those are the biggest things.

What would you say or others might say is your 'clique'?


----------



## Hush7

Where did Cavey's question go? I was about to answer it and then poof, it disappeared. 

I'm more of a loner than a member of a clique. Guess I'll have to join Cavey's clique since he has one. 

Have you ever met someone in person that you first met and clicked with online? How'd it go? Do you still keep in touch?


----------



## riderless

Hush7 said:


> Where did Cavey's question go? I was about to answer it and then poof, it disappeared.
> 
> I'm more of a loner than a member of a clique. Guess I'll have to join Cavey's clique since he has one.
> 
> Have you ever met someone in person that you first met and clicked with online? How'd it go? Do you still keep in touch?


Never met anyone online and not planning to either.

If you were forced to go on a TVsurvival show like Big Brother, what would be your strategies to win?


----------



## h00dz

They always say on reality TV shows that you have to "play the game" which usually means back stabbing and forming alliances that furthers your own interests. Which isn't who I really am, but I guess in that environment I would try it? :stu

Please pick your question:

1)I've noticed that I have icons all over my desktop and its annoying, I like a nice clean desktop. Is your desktop clean or messy?

2)Its raining outside and very windy, I love the sound of wind blowing through the trees, does anyone else enjoy this?


----------



## Hush7

I like my desktop clean, but it's kind of a mess right now. Way too many icons cluttering up the screen. At least they're all over on one side. I don't know how people can stand having them all over the place. I peeked in the desktop photo thread and had to leave it because the scattered icons were driving me crazy. I wanted to move them. Also wondering how some people can have no icons. Looks nice, but come on! Everyone should have at least a few lovely shortcuts.

I don't really mind rain, but can't stand wind. There are tons of trees surrounding me and whenever it gets windy or stormy, my power either starts blinking or goes out.

Same questions to the next person. 

Edit: Adding my earlier question to the mix if you feel up to it. Have you ever met someone in person that you had first met and clicked with online? How'd it go? Still keep in touch afterwards?


----------



## harrison

I still keep in touch with two of the people I first met on SAS. They live in Melbourne too and we first met at a meetup we organized. They're both a lot younger than I am but it makes no difference - we recently went out for a coffee and cake and had a great time - they're both lovely girls. Very kind and sweet.

Same question.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Yes, Good, and Yes.

Deleted the following question earlier because it was a loaded query with inconclusive lab results, but Hush7 seems to have more data being from the Pacific Northwest.

Which one of these animals is the most hydrodynamic per unit surface area in (1) salt water and (2) fresh water?


----------



## Hush7

:haha 

Cavey makes me laugh. I'm no biologist, but I will answer even though the sea turtle picture is different from the one posted earlier.

Cavey loves salamanders and they enjoy smiling at him.
The shrimpy things look tasty. We should grill them up.
Turtles are cute and never homeless.

We need to get some of these creatures and put them in pools. Then, we will take turns trying to catch the critters. Whichever one gets caught the least is the most hydrodynamic.

I bet Professor Cavey is going to flunk me.

Do you play any silly computer games or games on your phone? Which ones?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Ever since my brother and I stole $50 from my mother's purse to buy an Atari in the 1980s, I've felt damned and stopped playing video/computer games. We were poor so I worried about that -$50 causing my family to starve.

I never got hooked onto games thereafter of any type because of that one incident alone.

What was one moment that caused you to start/stop doing something nearly forever?


----------



## minnie52

*Great Question*



cavemanslaststand said:


> ^ Ever since my brother and I stole $50 from my mother's purse to buy an Atari in the 1980s, I've felt damned and stopped playing video/computer games. We were poor so I worried about that -$50 causing my family to starve.
> 
> I never got hooked onto games thereafter of any type because of that one incident alone.
> 
> What was one moment that caused you to start/stop doing something nearly forever?


I used to love creative writing, in particular, fiction. My imagination would run wild with stories as a kid. It was my passion!! When I reached senior high school, I got a very critical review from my English teacher. Intellectually I knew that that was his opinion mainly, however, I have never been able to regain that wonderful imagination for writing stories It has been my hope, seems like forever now, that stories would come alive in my head once again... Anyhow, that is such a good question - I commend you!

My question to all is: Are you able to follow your passion in life?


----------



## riderless

> My question to all is: Are you able to follow your passion in life?


Well, my passion has always been food. Eating.
I've been able to follow that all my life but my GP doesn't like current Chol. levels. Diabetic concerns too.


----------



## minnie52

riderless said:


> Well, my passion has always been food. Eating.
> I've been able to follow that all my life but my GP doesn't like current Chol. levels. Diabetic concerns too.


LOL! That is my passion in life that I try to ignore and no do - eating that is, and going to the doctor


----------



## Hush7

Rider always forgets to ask a question so I'm answering a made up question.

I have no clue where people buy normal clothes! Whenever I go shopping, I only see ugly clothes. The only stuff that looks nice is always sold out in normal people sizes so the rack only has x-small and x-large. Well, either that or the nice stuff is ridiculously overpriced. Sorry, I do not want $130 t-shirts and $300 jeans.

Do you want to Skype? Do you want to post your voice on vocaroo? Do you want to post your picture in the photo section? What's stopping you?


----------



## riderless

Hush7 said:


> Rider *always forgets* to ask a question so I'm answering a made up question.
> 
> I have no clue where people buy normal clothes! Whenever I go shopping, I only see ugly clothes. The only stuff that looks nice is always sold out in normal people sizes so the rack only has x-small and x-large. Well, either that or the nice stuff is ridiculously overpriced. Sorry, I do not want $130 t-shirts and $300 jeans.
> 
> Do you want to Skype? ?


Hey smartypants. Not always. Besides you write enough questions for all of us. 
Don't like Skype. It spoils the imagination. Phones/voice only trigger more exciting scenarios in the brain. (even if they are fiction)

Now someones else can answer her other Qu.s. (seem to recall the photo one about 100 times)

Do you want to post your voice on vocaroo? Do you want to post your picture in the photo section? What's stopping you?


----------



## harrison

I might do my voice soon but would probably feel a bit uncomfortable about it. ( I don't think anyone likes their voice and I don't really like mine either.) I'v eposted a photo in the photo section once or twice but it feels weird - all the others are children for God's sake - it's a bit weird isn't it? Hey - maybe we should start our own "post a photo thread!!"" I have a feeling it will be a bit quiet though, maybe not such a great idea? I really love Skype - I've only done it a few times with another friend from SAS - I felt embarassed at first but got used to it. (It will be great for travelling though - nice to be able to see family members faces instead of just hearing their voice. )

Edit: well not children but you know what I mean - no offence intended there.

Edit no. 2 : if I posted a pic in our own "Post a picture of yourself" thread - would you do it too?
(I'll post a new one not the avatar one. )


----------



## Hush7

I have to ask all of the questions because nobody else asks them. :b

1. What's your real first name? 
2. What'cha wearing, baby? 
3. Do you own a nice spatula and wooden spoon? 
4. What color plates do you have? What color drinking glasses? 
5. What color underwear are you wearing right now, if any? :eek


----------



## harrison

1. Don
2. Flanel shirt, track pants and loafers. ( my dog ate my slippers - thanks Fatty! )
3. Yes I do thank young lady!
4. Sort of a creamy colour I think and the mugs are all different colours.
5. You're much too young to be asking that one thank you. 

Same questions.


----------



## riderless

Hush7 said:


> I have to ask all of the questions because nobody else asks them. :b
> 
> 1. What's your real first name?
> 2. What'cha wearing, baby?
> 3. Do you own a nice spatula and wooden spoon?
> 4. What color plates do you have? What color drinking glasses?
> 5. What color underwear are you wearing right now, if any? :eek


Gretchen
Less than you.
My wimmens folk can answer that Q.
Don't have any car number plates. Don't drive.
If any.

What question have you always wanted to ask Hush7 but been too polite to ask?


----------



## Daveyboy

1. What's your real first name? 
*Davey*
2. What'cha wearing, baby? 
*Sweatpants, t-shirt, socks...*
3. Do you own a nice spatula and wooden spoon? 
*Yes I do..*
4. What color plates do you have? What color drinking glasses? 
*White with a thin outer salmon ring, clear glass glasses....*
5. What color underwear are you wearing right now, if any?
*Lol.. *

OOOOps posted late... answer riderless's question...


----------



## h00dz

Girlfriend it's FAB-U-LOS.










What are your favorite shoes. This can include indoor and outdoor attire.


----------



## Daveyboy

Air Jordan's 1990ish... Most comfortable shoes I ever had..









Same question......


----------



## harrison

Daveyboy said:


> 1. What's your real first name?
> *Davey*
> 2. What'cha wearing, baby?
> *Sweatpants, t-shirt, socks...*
> 3. Do you own a nice spatula and wooden spoon?
> *Yes I do..*
> 4. What color plates do you have? What color drinking glasses?
> *White with a thin outer salmon ring, clear glass glasses....*
> 5. What color underwear are you wearing right now, if any?
> *Lol.. *
> 
> OOOOps posted late... answer riderless's question...


They sound nice Davey. - the plates I mean.


----------



## DarrellLicht

My custom fit Wesco boots. I have another pair in the process of being made so I could have something to wear when these need to be resoled. 

I won't work in any other kind of work boot. 

What was the last thing to make you angry?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

My car was stolen earlier this year and they somehow acquired the title to the car too so sold it by forging my signature. Was not able to recover insurance because of that.

Among other things 2013 has been strange.

Same question, what was the last thing that made you angry other than the Minnesota Vikings losing the 2009 NFC championship game when they should have won?


----------



## Grog

Holy **** they solds your car from under you wonder how they got the title
That's a worry 

What makes me angry is when people leave their dogs in the pound next door all week then thy get put to sleep how can this happen to a loving family member why cant they just be microchipped what *******s


What is your best achievement


----------



## harrison

I'm pretty proud of two things - getting off Xanax - that was probably the hardest thing I've ever done, and finishing my degree - I didn't start until I was about 36 and it took me 3 years just to start - I was scared stiff and couldn't stay in the lecture hall for more than about 10 minutes at first.

Same question.


----------



## losteternal

Well done don36 They Are massive achievements.
My achievements Are all Horse related including winning a dressage championship on My Horse a few years ago, We both Come from racing stables So it was a big career change for us both and even now he is Set on "wizz mode" and struggles to control himself. 

Any exciting Plans for the weekend anyone ?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

For this weekend, just trying to catch up on my 2nd job which I started about 4 weeks ago. I'm beginning to think I shouldn't have picked up the 2nd job because it pays half of what I make on my day job and is 5 times the work.

I only picked it up because I didn't like the politics on my day job and wanted to see something different, but regrets are setting in as I'm now overworked.

Are you overworked?


----------



## Double Indemnity

Yes, I am. Overworked and underpaid.

What is your favorite Madonna song?


----------



## h00dz

Double Indemnity said:


> Yes, I am. Overworked and underpaid.
> 
> What is your favorite Madonna song?


I know I probably shouldn't be answering this being a guy and all. But this is what you get when you grow up in a house hold with nothing but women lol.

I'd say






What is your favorite song?


----------



## Hush7

Everyone will probably think I have horrible taste in music, but I've mellowed out a lot in my old age. It's a toss up between Death Cab's I Will Follow you into the Dark and Dave Barnes' On a Night Like This. I would YouTube link them but I'm too lazy right now. Also, the Death Cab videos won't play on my iPad so can't link it anyway. 

What is your favorite song?

Nobody likes this question. :afr Maybe I should have asked what is your least favorite song?


----------



## harrison

My taste in music has changed a lot over the years - when I was young I liked lots of different stuff - Led Zeppelin and Pink Floyd etc - I also used to love James Taylor, America, Neil Young - even someone called Wendy Waldman - now it's great - they're all on youtube.


----------



## harrison

Hush7 said:


> Everyone will probably think I have horrible taste in music, but I've mellowed out a lot in my old age. It's a toss up between *Death Cab's I Will Follow you into the Dark and Dave Barnes' On a Night Like This.* I would YouTube link them but I'm too lazy right now. Also, the Death Cab videos won't play on my iPad so can't link it anyway.
> 
> What is your favorite song?
> 
> Nobody likes this question. :afr Maybe I should have asked what is your least favorite song?


Don't worry Hushy - you've got great taste - I just listened to both of them on youtube. They both have really good lyrics but the Dave Barnes one really blew me away - it's a beautiful song. I think I've obviously missed out on a lot of great music. 

Edit: Do you have any allergies?


----------



## Daveyboy

I have seasonal allergies.....
Mostly it effects me in late March and late Sept. (like now)...

Do you have squirrels where you live.????...
We have nice big fluffy tailed ones here in NY... But I've been to places where the squirrels have skimpy tails.....

















Fluffy or Skimpy.


----------



## Hush7

I have fluffy and skimpy squirrels that visit me. I feed them peanuts and they thank me by leaving broken shells all over the place. 

Do you say soda, cola, soft drink, pop, soda pop or something else?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

We call them "mucho delicious heavenly corn syrup bubblies".

Do you have too much junk at your place you are trying to get rid of? Is there a potential for you going down the slippery slope of hoarding or are you a minimalist?


----------



## karenw

Minimalist, although I do like lots of furniture to make the place homely.

What's your greatest achievement so far?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

B.S. Chemical Eng, B.S. Biochemistry, B.S. Computer Science, M.S. Computer Eng, M.S. Electrical Eng.

Repeat the question on your greatest achievement so far.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

karenw said:


> Buying my own property whilst single, not on a fantastic wage & afforded a holiday to Mexico as I held two jobs just whilst paying for my holiday!


Congrats on both, karenw! The property sounds like a bigger achievement than a holiday . This is very motivating.

I'm taking out this morning to clean up and get rid of old paperwork so I can psych myself into fresh new start.

Do you often try to clean up and mix it up or rearrange your house to feel like you have a fresh new start/perspective?


----------



## TheVoid

Nope. Sports don't go well with SA. 

When was the last time you got really mad at someone?


----------



## TheVoid

umm, not in a long time. I don't really remember. Guess age has hardened me. But I get sad/upset a lot. Probably due to depression.

Do you have depression? How do you manage it? (pills/therapy etc.)


----------



## Daveyboy

I don't know if I suffered from it or not....

There are many times I look back on my life and wonder if there were reasons why there a blank spots or years where I just worked and slept and didn't socialize even when I had the chance to back then.... so maybe

Just finished vacuuming my living room, I do it on the weekend unless I'm having company..( haha that was a joke....) How often do you vacuum?????


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I vacuum every other day (due to asthma and allergies have to be somewhat OCDish about it). Used to be every day but I recently started a 2nd job so finding it hard to keep doing it.

Next person too, how often do you vacuum/mop?


----------



## DarrellLicht

All day every day. When I'm not watching a movie anyway.. It's effective at drowning out the neighbors.

Do you ever feel that you really want to be this open/friendly compassionate person, but just feel too damn mean to do so?


----------



## riderless

moroff said:


> All day every day. When I'm not watching a movie anyway.. It's effective at drowning out the neighbors.
> 
> Do you ever feel that you really want to be this open/friendly compassionate person, but just feel too damn mean to do so?


Yeah absolutely. I can relate to self-centredness. We're all starving for love. My needs usually come to mind first. But if I can try to0 meet both our needs at the same time, that is ideal!

Do you prefer to donate money to the overseas needy or the needy in your own country? (poor, homeless, famine, disaster-stricken, etc.)


----------



## h00dz

I donate to the starlight childrens foundation every month. 

http://www.starlight.org.au/Pages/default.aspx

These kids are doing it pretty rough with illness some terminally, so at least they can have a day or to be kids once in awhile.

I also donate to a local shop that sells donated goods for animal and habitat conservation.

I did make a 1 time 500$ donation to the http://alpha-1foundation.org/ for someone I knew in Canada once does that count?

So over all though I guess to my own country In the end.

Do you donate to charity?


----------



## Hush7

Yes, I donate money and goods to charity. I like to support local charities in my area but will donate to various natural disaster relief charities when something catastrophic happens in the world.

When was the last time you said, "I love you."


----------



## riderless

Hush7 said:


> Yes, I donate money and goods to charity. I like to support local charities in my area but will donate to various natural disaster relief charities when something catastrophic happens in the world.
> 
> When was the last time you said, "I love you."


I've never said it but I said "I hate you " once to someone.

When was the last time you pinned the tail on the donkey? (whilst blindfolded of course)


----------



## h00dz

riderless said:


> I've never said it but I said "I hate you " once to someone.
> 
> When was the last time you pinned the tail on the donkey? (whilst blindfolded of course)


Gee I must of been like 7 years old or something close to that lol. Ah to be a problem free child once more those were the days.. :sigh

Favorite childhood memory?


----------



## Hush7

riderless said:


> I've never said it but I said "I hate you " once to someone.


Yeah, you said it to me last week.


----------



## harrison

My childhood seems like so long ago I can barely remember it and if I try it really doesn't seem so wonderful. Nothing bad happened it just feels strange and completely foreign - I would rather not think about it and never do. Even my 20's seems like a lifetime ago - I was a completely different person. My memory is so bad now due to all the pills that it's very hard to remember much about childhood anyway. I'd much rather just think about now, or the future.

I sometimes get depressed but I think I'm lucky in that I can also be quite optimistic - are you naturally an optimistic or pessimistic person.


----------



## Hush7

I'm usually quite optimistic, but lately I've been leaning towards being a pessimist. It's hard to have a positive outlook when you're depressed and anxious with no foreseeable future happiness on the horizon.

Would you like to go to Bali one day? May Minnie and I join you? 

Edit: Would like to say something to Cavey... Omg, do you have enough degrees? Wow, congrats on earning all of them! :yay:high5:yay


----------



## Daveyboy

I would love to go to Bali one day...
and of course you and Minnie should go to.. We should all sit next to each other in the plane.. Hush could bring her ipad, Minnie can bring a pillow and I'll bring the blanket..
Could it get any better...

What is your favorite kind of wine??? If you do not drink, what is your favorite flavor a soda?? and how many glasses would it take for you to feel tipsy?? (wine)


----------



## IcedOver

I don't drink alcohol, although I probably should. I do drink pop (soda to most), although I shouldn't, but I don't drink as much as I used to. Since I don't drink it much, I don't really go for my favorite flavors anymore, but my preferred is probably "red pop" such as Cherikee Red.

This is kind of a different question, but what's your opinion/impression of the city of Pittsburgh, and has that opinion changed over time? You can base that on anything -- people, sports, history, business/industry.


----------



## Hush7

I don't know much about Pittsburgh. I don't like crazy Steelers fans. I like penguins so yay for the Penguins? I met a way too aggressive guy from Pittsburgh several years ago and he kind of scared me. Other than that, I'm neutral.

When you're at home, do you like having background noise like a tv or stereo on or do you prefer silence?


----------



## h00dz

Music music music music! It's one of my big passions. Its always playing, unless I'm on the puter while watching a TV show or something.

Lets try something different, if you could post your happy thoughts as a picture, what would that picture be?


----------



## Hush7

Sorry, I'm hogging the thread again.

Same question to the next person who hopefully won't be me again.


----------



## harrison

Did someone mention penguins?


----------



## Hush7

don36 said:


> Did someone mention penguins?
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Penguins are the best! Oops, don't tell the Koalas I said that.
> 
> [IMG]http://thepositivetree.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/tumblr_mgyg4k3lse1qc4uvwo1_500.gif?w=775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next person, please answer Hoodie's question.


----------



## harrison

I was trying to do both at the same time - because he's from Happy Feet?

Edit: same question.


----------



## Hush7

Oh, I know you were answering with the happy penguin. 

I need a pocket penguin to keep me happy:










Next person, please answer Hoodie's question because I've now answered it three times. :teeth

Lets try something different, if you could post your happy thoughts as a picture, what would that picture be?


----------



## TheVoid

This:
http://wide-wallpapers.net/sunny-beach-wide-wallpaper/

What is the scariest thing you have to do soon, like an interview, date etc.?


----------



## h00dz

Go and see my councilor again :afr 

Same question to the next person..


----------



## karenw

Don't know, 50m high zip wire over a quarry I guess, I wanted to do the over the cliff swing but not on my own. I'd be scared but still wanted to have a go. Jetskis are quite scary at high speed!

Same question to next person?


----------



## Daveyboy

Not sure if it's real scary..
But invited my friend over this weekend to watch the game...
He has SA too, although we have a good time when we get together every couple of months I still find it to cause me great anxiety and I can sense it on him too..
That's why it's not more often..
But he's my only friend and I push myself to stay in contact..

When I take a nap I find it hard to get back to be motivated to do something...
I don't know why I keep taking them...other than I need it...
Do you find it hard to do anything after a nap, or are you raring to go????


----------



## riderless

> Do you find it hard to do anything after a nap, or are you raring to go????


Doing nightshift all the time, I have a kind of perpetual hangover, so I never feel raring to go.

What do you think of rich tourists who visit poor countries on bargain holidays and maximise the disparity in currency rates?

[PS. Not being judgemental as I've done it myself.]


----------



## cavemanslaststand

As long as they don't disproportionately whine and complain about food, goods, and services for which they paid pennies on the dollar in that poor country, then probably party on, Wayne, and party on, Garth!

Which nearly useless skill would you rather have:
- Ability to bowl above 150s.
- Ability to dial a cell phone with your toes.
- Ability to sleep while standing up.
- Ability to remember all the words to a song backwards.


----------



## Hush7

Sleeping while standing up would be nice and would come in handy sometimes.

Same question to the next person. Also, please tell me how tall you are because for some reason, I think everyone on here is tall but me.


----------



## Daveyboy

I am 6'1".. So I guess it's average or tiny above avg.....
I don't know what's average for a woman..5'3" ??????


How tall are you???????? What color is your hair??? Eyes???


----------



## Scrub-Zero

5'10, bown hair(buzz cut) and green eyes.

Will you miss Tom Clancy?


----------



## riderless

Logan X said:


> 5'10, bown hair(buzz cut) and green eyes.
> 
> Will you miss Tom Clancy?


Tom who? All I know is he wrote Hunt for Red October.

What was your favourite TV sitcom when you were say in your 20's or even younger?


----------



## Daveyboy

Easy.... Best show ever.. I Dream Of Jeannie










Same question.............


----------



## harrison

Not really but it's still a shame. He wrote some great books and he was much too young.

Is the "shutdown" affecting you and can you explain to us not in America what on earth is going on?

Edit: I used to really wish I had my own Jeannie, plus I really loved Lost in Space.


----------



## harrison




----------



## h00dz

Got solar panels on my roof, so no need to worry about electric bills - good for bills and good for the environment! 

If you don't have solar panels would you ever consider getting them?


----------



## Esugi78

I don't even have my own home, but yeah solar panels sounds great, it more than pays itself in energy bill (and I heard some even sell the excessive energy to the city and earn some money that way!) and of course it's environmentally friendly... although probably not looking forward to cleaning all the bird poop that bound to be on it

stealing Void's Q:

"What is the scariest thing you have to do soon, like an interview, date etc.?"


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Face my daemons (computer joke, haha no one laughs).

Have you ever been at the side of the bed of a person in their last moments of life?


----------



## TheVoid

OMG no and I wish I will never have to, especially if its a loved one. I don't think I will be able to recover from that...ever. <Shivers> 

Does isolation scares you, comforts you or make you stronger? And why?


----------



## harrison

I hate isolation - it really makes me feel like I'm going nuts. I can spend some periods alone but not for too long - I really don't think it's good for us, although we all need some time alone occasionally to recharge our batteries. But too much and it makes you start to over-analyse and generally over-think _everything_.

Do you think CBT can actually help us? Have you ever given it a go?


----------



## Hush7

cavemanslaststand said:


> Face my daemons (computer joke, haha no one laughs).


That was funny, Cavey! :haha

Donnie beat me to it. I'm editing...

CBT can help some people, but it's not a magic fix for all.

How tall are you?

I'm editing because Cavey's next questions are hilarious and I really hope Esugi answers them. :lol


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I'm 38.42 millistones. It's an ancient measurement that's roughly equivalent to half a mideval centisword.

38.42 millirocks = 14.89 centisword.

How silly are you on a scale of 1 - 10 (1 = dead serious, 10 = dead silly)?

or

How disciplined are you on a scale of 1 - 10 (1 = Esugi-like punkass laziness, 10 = super automated robot)?

or

How happy are you currently on scale of 1 -10 (1 = deeply depressed, 10 = win the lottery caliber euphoria)?


----------



## h00dz

cavemanslaststand said:


> I'm 38.42 millistones. It's an ancient measurement that's roughly equivalent to half a mideval centisword.
> 
> 38.42 millirocks = 14.89 centisword.
> 
> *How silly are you on a scale of 1 - 10 (1 = dead serious, 10 = dead silly)?*
> 
> or
> 
> How disciplined are you on a scale of 1 - 10 (1 = Esugi-like punkass laziness, 10 = super automated robot)?
> 
> or
> 
> How happy are you currently on scale of 1 -10 (1 = deeply depressed, 10 = win the lottery caliber euphoria)?


I can be pretty stupid xD Id rate myself a 6 or 7.

Interesting multiple choice set, same to the next person.


----------



## TheVoid

1- Dead serious, 1- lazy *** and 1- deeply depressed. At least I get to be 1 in all 3 categories.

When was the last time you cried or was really down and why?


----------



## harrison

I cried my guts out when I last stopped my stupid medication a couple of months ago - it always happens when I stop them - I get over-emotional and cry easily. It's pretty silly really as I just go through a phase of seeing everything as hopeless and black - it doesn't last for long though and I can usually see it for what it is. 

As for caveman's questions - I'm about a 6 or 7 on the silly scale - I don't believe in taking things too seriously, I'd be a 1 or 2 on the disciplined one - very lazy! - and I'm about an 8 on the happiness scale. (feeling pretty good lately) - good questions Caveman! 

Same to next person - Caveman's that is.


----------



## riderless

> How happy are you currently on scale of 1 -10 (1 = deeply depressed, 10 = win the lottery calibre euphoria)?


About 7.00000000324888821330

The thing is I've got no excuse to be unhappy. I should be a 10 for what I have materially and partner wise.

What do you think of Barack Obama?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

The Barracks in Oklahoma are definitely worth visiting if you are a history buffy the vampire slayer.

Before renovations:










Post-renovation:










What do you think about history museums? Would you like to visit them? Are you a history buffy the vampire slayer?


----------



## Hush7

I like museums. They're usually quiet, not very crowded and people keep to themselves.

How tall are you and what's your favorite candy?

Edit: Wait, what? Buffy? Huh?


----------



## minnie52

Hush7 said:


> I like museums. They're usually quiet, not very crowded and people keep to themselves.
> 
> How tall are you and what's your favorite candy?
> 
> Edit: Wait, what? Buffy? Huh?


I am 4'11" tall and shrinking Favorite candy: toffee - yum!

If you could be anywhere else right this moment - where would you be?


----------



## Hush7

Bali! :lol

Same question and also how tall are you?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

After careful examination of the archeological and anthropological evidence, I'm about half a Tom Cruise:










Favorite Candy = Hobbitston liqourice flavored mints.

Where would I like to be right now = Hobbitstown.

How many days have you gone without food? Do you believe in ghosts? goblins? wizards?


----------



## Esugi78

"I'm editing because Cavey's next questions are hilarious and I really hope Esugi answers them. :lol" - which question Hush? O.O

I think the most is one day, and that was way back when I was still playing a lot of games  and would stick in front of the computer the whole day, not moving not even to eat... :O. I neither believe nor deny the existence of ghosts 

too lazy to think, throwing Cavemen's Q 


How silly are you on a scale of 1 - 10 (1 = dead serious, 10 = dead silly)?

or

How disciplined are you on a scale of 1 - 10 (1 = Esugi-like punkass laziness, 10 = super automated robot)?

or

How happy are you currently on scale of 1 -10 (1 = deeply depressed, 10 = win the lottery caliber euphoria)?


----------



## harrison

Hey, I always thought Tom Cruise was about the size of that hobbit? Aren't most of these actors little shrimps?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ That's because they have to fit inside a TV.

Now with jumbo HD TVs, I think they can be bigger.

Did you enjoy the food you ate today (or yesterday)? Can you post it since I forgot and skipped eating for 24+ hours?


----------



## minnie52

cavemanslaststand said:


> ^ That's because they have to fit inside a TV.
> 
> Now with jumbo HD TVs, I think they can be bigger.
> 
> Did you enjoy the food you ate today (or yesterday)? Can you post it since I forgot and skipped eating for 24+ hours?


Absolutely I enjoyed the food yesterday and today as it was homemade - the best!

Q: Mashed potatoes or French Fries and Why?


----------



## Esugi78

French Fries, because I like greasy food , mashed potatoes with good gravy is equally good, but not as fun 

If you could go back to the cavemen time *cough*, which actor/actress would you bash over the head and claim to be your spouse...


----------



## cavemanslaststand

There's no such thing as an actress/actor during caveman days. They all had real jobs.

What the hell is an actress/actor?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Oh this is a cavewoman actress:










Which would you rather have, food or sleep? I'm too tired to eat and too hungry to sleep right now, so it's a catch-22.


----------



## Hush7

I like food and sleep too much to pick one. Don't you have something to snack on in your cave? Cereal, crackers, granola bars, something else that requires no cooking?

How tall are you and do you own a bathrobe and slippers?


----------



## h00dz

I'm 5'10ish I would say and yes I do own a bath robe. Its blue and nice and warm. However no slippers for me, my feet are always going commando after a shower!

I'm going to steal this idea from a thread I seen. If you could tell someone anything that you were to afraid to say, what would it be?


----------



## Hush7

I would say: 

Shhh...be very, very quiet. That thread was locked and I believe we were told not to speak of it or repeat it ever again. :afr

I would tell someone to go have coffee and cake with someone else and take a picture. Don't worry, you both will look fantastic in the picture and I will be one happy camper to see it. 

Also, I wonder if his bathrobe is too warm to use during spring and summer? Is having multiple bathrobes for each season a girl thing?

Next question: How tall are you and do you collect certain souvenirs when you travel? I like getting magnets from places I visit.


----------



## node92676

5' 7" Postcards and if I can't find one I like. I will take a badly angled selfie.

If you could be a fun button like from a gag gift store, what would your button say?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Do you think the meek shall inherit? If so, why is it taking so long?


----------



## node92676

Maybe it has already happened that is why it feels like its taking forever. Enduring injury with patience and without resentment; not strong. That is one definition for meek. I think its wrong about the meek not being strong. I feel like it takes great strength to be patient, and enduring while not giving way to hate and resentment. The world relies on quiet and withdrawn intellect to solve, develop, heal and cure. Put it that way and I think they already have all the power they need. So instead of finding fortitude from the outside, they find solace inside knowing that they make the only difference that matters.

I like that question and so lets it use it again.

copy and paste from *cavemanslaststand*
Do you think the meek shall inherit? If so, why is it taking so long?


----------



## TheVoid

I don't understand the question. Sorry. But I like ^ answer.

Do you miss someone right now? If so who is it? (it has to be someone real, someone who has been in your life)


----------



## frank81

Yup. I miss my friend that exchanges texts with me everyday. She hasn't texted me tonight so I kinda miss her.

Don't know what to ask, so the same question please.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I miss a coworker who was my advocate at work for 6 years. Said person was pushed out and now I'm having trouble politically surviving at work.



Hush7 said:


> How tall are you?


Hush, looks like I have to change my answer. Instead of DNA tests coming back indicating I'm a hobbit, I'm afraid to report that it indicates I'm an internet troll hence banned.

I'm the 4th one from the left named Goliath:










I don't have a mirror and don't know how to operate a camera, but after DNA modeling this is how I look (I'm the one to the top left with the beard).










I heard I'm supposed to challenge Daveyboy soon too.

This will be an artist rendition of the epic battle I have with that punk:










Do you think Davey will cheat in this fight?


----------



## Hush7

Davey is a good boy. He would _never_ cheat because he knows that cheaters never win. I hope Cavey is ready to get his bum kicked because I have faith that Davey will come out the winner in that epic battle.

Edit: Whoa, Davey sure is tough for being a sweet and innocent boy:










Cavey writes funny things. Do you ever find yourself lol-ing in real life while reading posts on SAS?


----------



## TheVoid

Rarely. 

But sometimes the strangest things crack me up, such as the frustrated comments from someone suffering the same plight as I am. I don't laugh out of spite but because I can relate and it somehow makes me think "lol! I know what you mean".

Are you close to your parents/sibling? If so why? If not, why not?


----------



## h00dz

I'm close to my mother. Never had a father so thats N/A. As far as my sisters go, I'm close to my eldest not so much with my other sister though. Shes a real 'princess' type. *shrugs*

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Owl-99

About a tonne and a half.

Where am I hiding ?


----------



## Hush7

After lurking your profile, I've decided you're hiding in Hopetoun Tea Room in Melbourne. Please grab me a slice of cake on your way out. Don't care which one as they all look heavenly.

If we played SAS hide and seek, which part of the forum would you hide in? Also, where do you live? I need some more cities to look up on yelp! Oh, and how tall are you?

The longer it takes for someone to answer, the more questions I'm going to add.


----------



## harrison

I think I'd hide in the Society and Culture section - it seems so incredibly boring to me that I can't even imagine anyone going and looking in there - I know I wouldn't bother.

What sort of cake would you have if you went to the Hopetoun Tea Rooms
in the Block Arcade?


----------



## Hush7

What a Pear tea and fresh baked scones with double cream and jam.
Desserts aren't listed on their breakfast or lunch menu. 

I love breakfast. Breakfast for breakfast, breakfast for lunch, breakfast for dinner. Breakfast any time of day is good. What's your favorite breakfast? How do you like your eggs?

Also, if you haven't answered this yet (like Donnie), how tall are you?


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Also, if you haven't answered this yet, how tall are you?


Don't mind the disturbance but...

What is with you and height? xD

Carry on....


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> What's your favorite breakfast? How do you like your eggs?
> 
> Also, if you haven't answered this yet (like Donnie), *how tall are you*?





h00dz said:


> What is with you and *height*? xD


 ... I think Hush is gathering info on us slowly.... and like a police sketch artist and one day will post realistic pics of all of us .....

If I cook at home I like pancakes/bacon... but if I go to a diner I get eggs (over easy), home fries and bacon.. Then I mix it up into one big slop and put it on my toast.. Yum

What is your favorite breakfast to make or buy??
..also for Hush... how tall are you????


----------



## node92676

The best breakfast in the world S.O.S. (SHhhht on a shingle) its like biscuits and gravy made with hamburger and put on dry toast or something. My grandpa used to make it for me at his café. I like my eggs scrambled well and cooked hard. no runny parts please.

This might sound lame... what is your favorite new fall tv show? Or TV show in general for those who don't watch tv now but have in the passed.


----------



## Hush7

I'm not a big TV watcher. I've only seen two new shows this fall. Agents of SHIELD and The Black List. I love all Joss Whedon does so I had to check out Shield. I absolutely adore James Spader so I had to see his new show. I forgot when the shows were on last week so I missed half of Shield and all of Black List. Not sure if I'll continue watching them because the only show I actually find the motivation to watch is The Walking Dead. When the heck is that premiering anyway? I should look it up!

If you haven't answered this already, how tall are you? If you have answered it before, do you wear a watch? If yes, which wrist? Ooh, I need to start asking everyone if they're right-handed or left-handed too so answer that!

Edit: omg, I'm so jealous of Karen. 5'6" has always been my dream height.


----------



## harrison

Hush7 said:


> Also, if you haven't answered this yet (like Donnie), how tall are you?


I think I'm just a tiny bit over 6 feet tall. ( Depends if I'm standing up straight though as us old blokes tend to stoop a fair bit - easier to reach our walking sticks.)

Edit: and I usually ignore the ads - I even get them on my laptop when I'm trying to watch a show and I don't know how to stop them - I thought I had adblock but it doesn't seem to work. They're very annoying.

Are you very technically minded - and can you come over and fix my laptop so I don't see the ads?


----------



## Hush7

Cavey and Hoodie seem to know a lot about computers. Maybe they can help you out?

Are you a righty or lefty? Oh, and what color eyes and hair do you have? I need to know these things for my stick figure drawings of everyone.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I'm born lefty but was converted righty becuase I had to conform.

Don, I'll PM regarding whether the adware is controllabe by your browser security setting or whether your machine needs a scrub (by free respected tools from England).

If you want, we can use teamviewer so I can control your computer half way across the world too (if you allow it).

Are you lonesome tonight? Do you miss Elvis tonight?


----------



## riderless

> Are you lonesome tonight? Do you miss Elvis tonight?


I don't miss Elvis. I'm working tonight so I don't feel lonely.

Can you justify spending more than hour here(SAS) per day?


----------



## h00dz

Of course its my free time, I can chose to spend it how I please.

The waking dead is coming back on tv!!! :clap:clap Do you like the walking dead? If you don't like it I won't hold it against you..................Much. :lol


----------



## Esugi78

I liked it, but to be honest not as much as I used to... it becomes much too predictable lately 

What's your favorite way of wasting time?


----------



## Hush7

I think by now everyone knows what I do...
:lurk

Would you participate in a +30 group Skype? With or without a webcam? Are you a righty or lefty? What color eyes and hair do you have? Are you good at starting lawn mowers?


----------



## minnie52

Hush7 said:


> I think by now everyone knows what I do...
> :lurk
> 
> Would you participate in a +30 group Skype? With or without a webcam? Are you a righty or lefty? What color eyes and hair do you have? Are you good at starting lawn mowers?


Skype without the webcam. Righty. Hazel, blonde. Yes, years of practice!


----------



## Daveyboy

I edit my post a million times before I hit the reply button a lot...
Posting not second nature, When I first joined I posted a lot more but lately I only post about 4 times per day......and mostly in the 30+ section now...

Halloween is coming...
Do you dress up and enjoy handing candy out to the little kiddies????
If you don't have Halloween there would you enjoy handing out candy to me????? Lol


----------



## harrison

Daveyboy said:


> If you don't have Halloween there would you enjoy handing out candy to me????? Lol


Davey - you and Hushy can have all the candy you want - plus I'll send you over some Cadbury Koalas.

Are you a slightly obsessive collector or do you have any strange obsessions - like Doug?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nothing too weird i think. I used to collect videogame consoles and antique toy cars.

Same question.


----------



## Hush7

If a child loses their tooth and leaves it under their pillow at night, it doesn't always register with the tooth fairy for that night. The tooth fairy has a lot of children she needs to visit! Your child will be at the top of the tooth fairy's list the following night. How much is the going rate for a tooth anyway?

I don't understand Skype. If I try Skyping with someone, is my camera going to automatically turn on?! :afr
Are you artistic? Do you find yourself editing your posts like crazy? Do you get annoyed when people are really random?


----------



## Owl-99

Your camera will not automatically turn on, I am not artistic. I don't edit my posts like crazy I edit them calmly:b. Randomness does not really bother me.

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## TheVoid

ice cream

When was the last time you felt extremely miserable, hopeless and why?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

TheVoid said:


> When was the last time you felt extremely miserable, hopeless and why?


I currently feel miserable and hopeless.

The why is extremely complicated. Please don't quote the next sentences. Basically, I set up my older brother (homeless for 15 years) with a car to help drive my mother and nieces and nephews. It didn't take long before he continued to drive back to the shelter and group homes to use drugs and get into trouble with thugs, and besides the fact that he's a chain smoker and acquired a street disease (which I won't go into detail). It's periodically sinking into my wallet trying to keep this operation going.

Sorry for too much detail in this cheerful thread, but it's an entanglement I can't seem to move on from and among other reasons is the tip of the iceberg why the last generation set things up to screw me over. It's amazing I just didn't take myself out a long time ago and kept on fighting through this dreadful existence.

Are things badly set up in your life for which you will be riddled indefinitely?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

One Lonely Visitor said:


> Unless of course that is the going rate? in that case... anyone need a kidney?
> 
> Oh and maybe if I don't mention it no one will notice that I don't know how to QUOTE
> 
> Ok no more interruptions from me... sorry


EDIT: Too bad you have to have a post count of over 50 before they let you go back and edt the "[/QUOTE]" in that post.

Keep the extra kidney for now. If we are compatible, I may need to ask for it later, LOL.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

One Lonely Visitor said:


> Now you are just trying to mess me around with number of times you wrote QUOTE in that post. Its ok we have moved off the page so it feels a little better but you better believe when I hit 50 ( which doesn't seem far off as I am quite gung ho atm) the evidence will be removed.
> 
> What if I sweeten the deal and throw in a lung? C'mon man buying teeth is expensive.


You will need the lung, so substitute with a collectable lung-fish and you got yourself a deal. Round it up to $50 USD for total package with tooth(s) and lung-fish. No kidney.


----------



## Hush7

I don't understand what's going on in here...

Edit: now I know how everyone else feels when I ramble on and on about random stuff :lol


----------



## losteternal

One Lonely Visitor said:


> Whoah whoah whoah no dice buddy that deal smells fishy... Do do do dish
> 
> Seriously what thread are we in again? Ok ill ask a question and ill try for relatively serious this time.
> 
> Do you sometimes feel that when you walk into a shop you think the security guard thinks your going to steal something?


Yes x thousand, This happens to me all the time! I Think because im scruffy, got Very long hair thats wild and never look neat and tidy. People always keep an eye on me. I make It clear i know What They are doing.

Have you ever been accused of something you didnt Do? If So How did you resolve It ?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Yes, the high school principal accused me of causing a group fight when I wasn't anywhere near it.

I think a few other students came to my defense and told the principal what had happened to clear my name.



Hush7 said:


> I don't understand what's going on in here...
> 
> Edit: now I know how everyone else feels when I ramble on and on about random stuff :lol





One Lonely Visitor said:


> I'm sorry I got carried away...
> Boy, now I really wish I could edit my posts.:bash


I think Hushy the Vampire Slayer in her hyper-vigilance just needs to chillax and realize not every strange, unsubstantial post is the work of monsters, trolls, and goblins. She needs to unbundie the undies and realize the Salem Witch Trials were not in Oregon.


----------



## Hush7

cavemanslaststand said:


> I think Hushy the Vampire Slayer in her hyper-vigilance just needs to chillax and realize not every strange, unsubstantial post is the work of monsters, trolls, and goblins. She needs to unbundie the undies and realize the Salem Witch Trials were not in Oregon.












Sorry, the organ harvesting threw me off. Carry on making your deals.


----------



## Daveyboy

I lost track of question.....
So I'll answer random ones....
I am righty...
Green eyes...
Brown hair.....
And Yes and she giggled..... lol

It is 1030 pm here... when it's 1030 by you will you be getting ready for bed??.


----------



## riderless

Exactly the time I leave to go to work. (night off tonight)

Do you have a favourite teacher from the past?
Why did you like them?


----------



## Esugi78

This teacher from middle school... she was a very grounded person, caring, funny, and cool without even trying... but I don't remember her name it's been so long.

Fall's probably my favorite season... the temperature cool without being cold, and a lot of fond memories happened for me in cooler weather I think. What season perks you up?


----------



## TheVoid

No seasons where I live but I would have liked it sunny and bright

I'll repeat what caveman asked because the question got lost in the ... well, you know. Are things badly set up in your life for which you will be riddled indefinitely?


----------



## Buerhle

I was going to say no, but changed my mind, yes they are.

Is your life difficult because you can deal with it?

(weird question, but I'll put it out there, why not)


----------



## farfegnugen

I'm lost with this thread and most things, but I'll make the best of it.

(What's) Something good and something bad about yourself?


----------



## Owl-99

I have a good memory, but lack application and motivation. 

Same question. Something good and something bad about yourself?


----------



## h00dz

I think I have a good personality/core values. Whats bad is that I rarely ever get to share it because of my own walls I put up which are supposed to protect me, yet end up hurting me in the long run.

Same question.


----------



## harrison

I can make pretty much anyone laugh but I don't always see the funny side of things myself - I can get a bit down sometimes. 

Do you like dark or milk chocolate?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Yes, I would call 911 because women should be beaten in private not in public (just kidding please don't chide me).

Violence should not be tolerated.

@ Don = milk chocolate on even numbered days and dark cholocate on odd numbered days.

Same question.


----------



## Hush7

cavemanslaststand said:


> Yes, I would call 911 because *women should be beaten in private not in public* (just kidding please don't chide me).
> 
> Violence should not be tolerated.
> 
> @ Don = milk chocolate on even numbered days and dark cholocate on odd numbered days.
> 
> Same question.


Seriously not funny, but I can't stop laughing! :haha

I'd call 911 and report the punk, but I'd call regardless of who's beating up who. It doesn't matter if it's a man hitting a woman, a woman hitting a man, a man hitting a man or a woman hitting a woman. Nobody should hit be hitting anyone. If I'm feeling ballsy, I might actually step in and scream at the person to stop, especially if a child is involved. I'd probably get my bum kicked or possibly murdered.  There have been several good Samaritans who have stepped in during random beatings who have been killed here. It's all very sad.

Do you find yourself lurking around the forum...and stalking certain members around because you enjoy reading their posts? :roll

Edit: Nobody likes my question. :afr Alternate question: Are you planning on participating in the next group Skype?


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Seriously not funny, but I can't stop laughing! :haha
> 
> I'd call 911 and report the punk, but I'd call regardless of who's beating up who. It doesn't matter if it's a man hitting a woman, a woman hitting a man, a man hitting a man or a woman hitting a woman. Nobody should hit be hitting anyone. If I'm feeling ballsy, I might actually step in and scream at the person to stop, especially if a child is involved. I'd probably get my bum kicked or possibly murdered.  There have been several good Samaritans who have stepped in during random beatings who have been killed here. It's all very sad.
> 
> Do you find yourself lurking around the forum...and stalking certain members around because you enjoy reading their posts? :roll
> 
> Edit: Nobody likes my question. :afr Alternate question: Are you planning on participating in the next group Skype?


Yes and Yes.

Next question. How can someone "draw a blank"?

BONUS QUESTION: When cheese gets its picture taken what does it say?


----------



## Hush7

^You can't say yes and not give a name or two! Who have you been stalking?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

H00dz's questions are tough ones.

Two ways drawing a blank can be achieved with great success:

(1) A mime sketches something.
(2) An artist sketches something on beach sand, then a 3 year old runs by, stomps on it, and erases it clean.

Regarding the extra question:

"BONUS QUESTION: When cheese gets its picture taken what does it say?"

The Wisconsin ******* ones say "Go Packers!"










Regarding Hush7's question:

I've been stalking Hushy since she will possess the winning lotto numbers needed to send a group of SASers on a 3 hour tour aboard the SS Poppy to Bali World to meet Don. I heard the skipper of the SS Poppy was a real winner that's brave and sure, and I heard the first mate was competent too.

Have you or would you ever go on a cruise?


----------



## Hush7

^Too much pressure! If I never win the lottery, everyone will hate me!

I've never been on a cruise and have no plans to ever go on one. I get seasick so I can't even hang out on Zoney's boat.

Are you ticklish? Do you have a fetish? What other words end in -ish? Are you any of those other -ish words? What is your fetish?


----------



## Daveyboy

OoooH Yeees... Very ticklish, even if someone pretends to tickle me I squirm...
Fetishes.?? teehee.. giggle giggle your funny...

What is your favorite flavor of soda?? Do you put ice cubes in it?? 
Would you put 2 straws in it and share it with me????


----------



## Candlelight

What is your favorite flavor of soda??
Cherry 7-Up

Do you put ice cubes in it?? 
No

Would you put 2 straws in it and share it with me????
Sorry I don't like to share with anybody but my husband.




Have you ever tried to strike up a conversation with somebody over IM but then really wished you hadn't?


----------



## NicoShy

Haven't used IM in years, so, no

What are your plans for the evening


----------



## Daveyboy

No big plans Nico..
Just TV, SAS, take a walk around the block before bed and enjoy the quiet autumn night....

I hate the sound of a tea kettle whistling, I had to run to it and stop that blaring!! ....
Maybe yours is quieter, can I come over and hear it???
Does that noise bother you or am I a nut????


----------



## Hush7

I have an electric tea kettle because I hate whistling tea kettles. Mine doesn't make any noise when it's done so I have to listen for the switch to click to know when it's ready. You may stop by tomorrow and watch the Seahawks game with me. I'll make you a cup of tea and while we wait for the water to boil, I will tickle you! 

I was going to post earlier and tell you that as far as soda goes, I like Ginger Ale and Diet Cherry Coke. I rarely drink them, but enjoy them with ice cubes. I would add two bendy straws and share with you, but maybe not during flu season.

Two options:
1. Is it silly to have a SAS crush or two at our age?
2. Do you get a flu shot every year? I had a terrible allergic reaction before and am now terrified about getting another flu shot. I hope none of us gets the flu!


----------



## Owl-99

I will take option 1, and no I don't think it is silly to have an SAS crush, if only everyone didn't live so far apart.

Do you have a cat ?


----------



## Daveyboy

No I do not "officially" have a cat...
My neighbors cat stops by my door every couple of days..
I let her in for some turkey, or sometimes she just takes a snooze on my sofa.......

Do you have a throw (blanket) on your sofa..?? Do you lay on your sofa when you watch TV or do you sit like a normal person.?? .. I lay down.... But still have room if you want to come over....


----------



## harrison

I "watch" most of my TV while I'm either sitting here at my laptop - so it's sort of over my shoulder occasionally - or while I'm cooking or washing - I never lie down on the couch. ( My son does though if he ever comes out of his room )

What's the longest time you've ever lived in a foreign country for?


----------



## NicoShy

Two weeks I stayed in S. Africa touring and helping needy

What is the temperature where you are? And do you enjoy it, how so


----------



## melissa75

It is currently 75 degrees and very overcast. I like it...better than 90 degrees!

Are you on any kind of diet? If so, what kind?


----------



## NicoShy

No diet at all, eating is one my few pleasures

Are you getting tired of this site like I am? If so why


----------



## Hush7

Maybe a little bit, but there are a handful of people here that I adore. I would miss them terribly if either they left or I left. 

Edit: Oh, my getting tired of the site is due to the excessive amounts of negative posts. I know everyone can't be upbeat all of the time, but I can only read so many depressing posts before I start to feel like doing this :bash

I've been listening to a lot of mushy songs lately. Do you like mushy love songs? What's your favorite one?


----------



## TheVoid

Rarely like them. Romantic stuff is usually pretty boring.

What is the most troublesome thing in your mind these days, like an upcoming exam etc.


----------



## node92676

Going back to class tomorrow. last week I had a panic attack and ran out. Enough said. 


Whats your super power and hero name?


----------



## amelia32

Superpower: Ability to capture the attention of an entire room in .01 seconds by turning my face bright red.

Super Hero Name: Anonymous

If you could snap your fingers and be rid of SAD what is the first thing you would do?


----------



## h00dz

Get some friends and a GF again.. Good times.

Same question to the next person.


----------



## TheVoid

Same answer. I would find a guy, probably get married and surround myself with friends and become a corporate star @ work. 

Same question


----------



## Hush7

I'd find a nice man, marry him and live happily ever after. :mushy

Digging through some interesting questions from the beginning of this thread. Really liked some of the questions TheVoid asked earlier. Hold on while I find one... 

Found two:
1. Have you ever, at least once in your life, felt sexually attracted to someone of the same sex? 
2. What do you like most about someone you are attracted to?


----------



## Esugi78

I don't think there's one thing particular that I like about someone that I've been attracted to... but I have a thing about passionate people, and by that I meant they just love life, or they have a passion for chasing their goal, passion for adventure... probably because I'm not very passionate myself, so that becomes a point of attraction in others 

Would you rather work in a low-paying job or just not work, rather look for a better one?


----------



## Pompeii

Low paying job, while keeping my options open.

Can you pat your head and rub your tummy at the same time?


----------



## Koichi

No, but I can slap my face, rub someone else's tummy and play Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring on the spoons at the same time.

Can you ever really like someone who doesn't like The Beatles?


----------



## TheVoid

I don't like the Beatles and I don't like myself.
Have you ever, at least once in your life, felt sexually attracted to someone of the same sex?


----------



## Hush7

I'll probably regret answering this...
When I was in college, I met the most amazing girl. She was stunning both in personality and physical beauty. She was a lesbian with a rather butch girlfriend who was nowhere near good enough for her. The girlfriend was cranky, mean and often said upsetting things. Anyway, even though I've always considered myself straight, I was drawn to this gorgeous girl and had a little crush on her.

Same question to the next person.


----------



## Daveyboy

Absolutely NOT !! (not that there's anything wrong with that, but guys are gross)

How long does it take you to get to work??? It takes me about 30 minutes by car...


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I take the bus, so about an hour. If I drove it would take about 20 minutes, or less probably. 

Are you dressing up for Halloween?


----------



## node92676

I won't be dressing up but my house will be.. Its going to a party as a Killer Tomato and leaving me to sit in an empty lot to hand out candy.... 

Same question
Are you dressing up for halloween?


P.S. *Hush* I love boys. Despite that sometimes they can be gross.


----------



## Hush7

Umm...maybe?










Nodey, I love boys too! :heart

Next question... :idea

If you're not married yet, do you want to get married one day? Will you marry me? :mushy

(Yes, I am aware I have asked this several times but everyone keeps saying no!)


----------



## minnie52

Hush7 said:


> Umm...maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nodey, I love boys too! :heart
> 
> Next question... :idea
> 
> If you're not married yet, do you want to get married one day? Will you marry me? :mushy
> 
> (Yes, I am aware I have asked this several times but everyone keeps saying no!)


Well, to answer the first question, I always love to see an attractive or beautiful woman and am not offended when my partner gawks - unless she lives next door - don't laugh, this happened in Mexico, lol! Men when it comes right down to it though

Secondly, I have been sadly turned down for marriage just recently - I believe?? I don't know as he is not talking?! Bad sign. Anyone want to marry me along with Hushy?!

Question: Do you get lonely at times or is it more of a think you have been born lonely type of feeling?

Note: Sorry to pop back in when I am feeling crappy


----------



## h00dz

If there is nothing wrong with having 2 wives, I'm up for it! 

I get lonely a lot unfortunately. I haven't had anyone meaningful in my life for 5 years  Im working on correcting that though.

I'm having chicken for dinner tonight, how do you like to cook your chicken?


----------



## minnie52

*No worries h00dz*



h00dz said:


> If there is nothing wrong with having 2 wives, I'm up for it!
> 
> I get lonely a lot unfortunately. I haven't had anyone meaningful in my life for 5 years  Im working on correcting that though.
> 
> I'm having chicken for dinner tonight, how do you like to cook your chicken?


Am sure you will find that special someone, if you have not already?! Anyhow, just want to say that 2 wives - yeesh! Are you sure you would want two women nagging you at once?:duel

I loved baked chicken with lots of garlic and spice, yumm!! Although tomorrow I am cooking/baking the turkey that did not get done today. Canadian thanksgiving you know - missing it by one day but oh well, better late than never.:sus

Question: What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## Buerhle

Def.

Same question to next person

(I kind of dread holiday season.  )


----------



## minnie52

Buerhle said:


> Def.
> 
> Same question to next person
> 
> (I kind of dread holiday season.  )


My sentiments exactly!!! I dread the holiday season like the plague - fact, I think I kinda feel like I got the plague at those times lol!:b

I like Hushy's question: I would definitely not bought a studio apartment in this housing market of today, however, that said, if I can manage to sit on it for years, well, possibly I will be rich beyond my wildest dreams one day?!:boogie

Same question to next person...


----------



## Esugi78

I think there's always that something that you wished you had done differently , but sometimes back I decided to accept whatever outcome that resulted from my decisions , if it turned out bad then try and fix it, at the very least try to learn from it. Gotta keep going, no time for regret, those are for the young' uns... lol

I liked Minnie's Q
"Question: Do you get lonely at times or is it more of a think you have been born lonely type of feeling?"


----------



## Owl-99

I think anxiety makes you vulnerable and I think loneliness stems partly from that vulnerability, I think I am starting to accept my singleness as it has always been this way, but sure I get lonely but what yah gonna do.

Same question
"Question: Do you get lonely at times or is it more of a think you have been born lonely type of feeling?"


----------



## typicalanimal

I have never felt any type of loneliness in any way since I got the internet. I do still have my parents and occasionally even other people, but I don't ever feel lonely. I just don't feel it.


----------



## typicalanimal

Question: Do you feel discriminated against because of lack of social life?


----------



## losteternal

I feel discriminated against for not having a husband or kids, people make it clear that I'm a waste of space and look at me in disgust when I say I'm on my own. It does get on my nerves. 

My flat needs decorating should I stick with magnolia or go for something different ?


----------



## Hush7

Do you mean using the colors of magnolia flowers? So pink and white? Or actual magnolia prints on things like throw pillows and curtains? Something like this very girly room:










If you're pretty girly, I say go for it if it makes you happy. A bright, cheerful home does wonders, especially if you live somewhere that get dreary during the winter.

I would ask if you'll marry me but I'm sure everyone is getting sick of that one. So, have you ever had a one night stand? If you've never had one, would you if given the opportunity?


----------



## Daveyboy

Lol..I never had a one night stand....It is not my style..I'm looking for more than that..
I'm too nervous and nice.. I need more time than that....
..unless she said I'll go away with me to an island for 7 nights...then...... maybe haha ..:evil


I can't believe I missed the Walking Dead premiere!! Luckily I can watch it OnDemand from my cable company.. Do you watch it?? Does it scare you?? Can I come over and hide under the blankets???


----------



## Mooma

I don't watch anything that has anything to do with zombies, with the one exception of "Shawn of the Dead" (and even that one I had to watch between my fingers). Yes, zombie shows/movies/images scare me. You can come and hide under the blankets as long as you don't talk about zombies! 



My question: If you could change your real name to anything, what would it be and why?


----------



## h00dz

Id change my name to something super posh like Lord Vincent James Prescott the 3rd something.










Id be rich and have have a Castle/Manor!










Same question to the next person.


----------



## Daveyboy

Davey "The Peeper" ..and Goliath

..because I need to know....:teeth









Same question....


----------



## Hush7

I would be Princess Pooter but I have recently been informed that my Prince Pooter is engaged to someone else. I'm on the prowl for a new man! :haha

Same question to the next person.


----------



## Owl-99

I will opt for Colonel Ice storm, plus people will never be short of ice for their drinks.

Are you looking forward to Christmas ?


----------



## Hush7

Not really looking forward to Christmas this year. Maybe when it's closer I'll get into the Christmas spirit? I've noticed some stores have already started putting out their Christmas stuff. 

Hold on while I think of a next question...

Do you ever talk to yourself? What do you talk about?


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes always.. Right now I am my favorite company.. haha
I talk about all things.. Stress, things I have to do, I remind myself to get on track or stay that way...Everything..
Sometimes I even stand in front of a mirror and do fake karate moves..
(it makes me laugh...haha)


Do you talk to yourself??? If I was hiding in your place listening would I laugh or be sad...


----------



## farfegnugen

Sometimes when I'm driving, but it's usually pretty derogatory about my fellow drivers. At home, it is more of a one word commentary than a conversation.

What's something you might do when no one is looking that you would never do in public (the pg-13 version if your mind goes that way)?


----------



## minnie52

Hush7 said:


> No really looking forward to Christmas this year. Maybe when it's closer I'll get into the Christmas spirit? I've noticed some stores have already started putting out their Christmas stuff.
> 
> I can relate to all this prechristmas stuff Hushy
> 
> To answer the question: you would be both sad and laughing at the same time?!
> Oops, wrong question??: My version would be xxx rated so I cannot tell the public side
> 
> If I were a fly on your wall - what would it relay back to me about you?


----------



## Hush7

If you were a fly on my wall, I would kill you. I kill all insects I find inside so they don't have a chance to kill me first. If you were sneaky and went unnoticed, you would probably fall asleep due to boredom. Either that or you would seriously question my sanity because I am watching Star Trek Into Darkness all giddy like a school girl.

I can't think of a question so as Captain Kirk just said, "Why the hell did he surrender?"


----------



## minnie52

Hush7 said:


> If you were a fly on my wall, I would kill you.
> 
> OUCH:bat You scare me!! LOL!
> 
> I can't think of a question so as Captain Kirk just said, "Why the hell did he surrender?"


Who knows, he would not say but perhaps he could withstand the agony of defeat?!

Same question to next...


----------



## Hush7

Oh, I now know why but in case anyone hasn't watched the movie yet, I do not want to give away any spoilers although I guess I already did? Sorry!!

Have you ever had a dream about another SAS member? Was it a nice dream, a nightmare or a hot and steamy dream? Details, especially if it's the latter. 

Edit: Davey deleted his post just before I deciphered it. :sus


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Edit: Davey deleted his post just before I deciphered it. :sus


Lol.. I felt bad because my post was here for so long with no one answering it .. so I deleted it...But I'll try again...

Yes I did have a dream it was ******* good and then we ****** ****** **** and then ******* *** ***** haha then we ****** **** then **** ** **** ****** **** Lol.. Yea it was ******** ***.

EDIT: Oh they censored my dream again..:roll

What kind of candy will you give out on Halloween?? If your from another country what kind do you think you would give out? Will you save some for me??


----------



## h00dz

Daveyboy said:


> Lol.. I felt bad because my post was here for so long with no one answering it .. so I deleted it...But I'll try again...
> 
> Yes I did have a dream it was ******* good and the we ****** ****** **** and then ******* *** ***** haha then we ****** **** more then **** ** **** ****** **** Lol.. Yea is was ******** ***.
> 
> EDIT: Oh they censored my dream again..:roll
> 
> What kind of candy will you give out on Halloween?? If your from another country what kind do you think you would give out? Will you save some for me??





















I have plenty for everyone!

Riddle me this, I'm the son of water but when i return to water. I die. Who am i?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

h00dz said:


> Riddle me this, I'm the son of water but when i return to water. I die. Who am i?


Frosty the Snowman:















Do you miss childhood? Do you remember Little Golden Books or Golden Book Encyclopedias?


----------



## Hush7

Yes, I miss childhood. I remember Little Golden Books and the Golden Book Encyclopedias too. I still have a couple Little Golden Books that I kept for my future children that I now know I will never have. I should donate them.

Two questions for you to choose from:

1. I wish I had a Caramello Koala and Milo bar. Do you want to eat any special treats that are not sold where you live?

2. The 30+ section has been quiet lately. What have you been up to since you haven't been posting much?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

I originally answered the 2nd question, then removed it.

Things have generally not been going well for me, so I've progressively stopped posting. Went silent to form a strategy.

Do you post when you are happy or when you are sad?


----------



## minnie52

cavemanslaststand said:


> I originally answered the 2nd question, then removed it.
> 
> Things have generally not been going well for me, so I've progressively stopped posting. Went silent to form a strategy.
> 
> Do you post when you are happy or when you are sad?


Sorry to hear that things are not going well for you Things are on and off for me - well, more off than on to be honest as the dark days of winter set in.

I post more when I am sad... Same question to the next person as it is a good question.


----------



## harrison

I'm not sure but I think I actually tend to post a bit more when I'm feeling positive and happier. When I feel sad or anxious I tend to withdraw into myself to deal with it. I also go through phases though and sometimes feel more like it than others.

Do you have panic attacks?


----------



## Daveyboy

I have.. Although I didn't know what they were at the time...
I always imagined "panic attacks" were if I ran around screaming with my hands in the air...
One day I felt as if my heart was racing too fast like something was wrong, I looked it up and then saw the real definition of panic attack, and I remembered them from the past..
..and they suck luckily it's very rare.

Do you consider yourself a good swimmer?? I live on the ocean and have a pool in my complex and I still can't do it... makes me feel awkward..
Do you swim?? Can I come over and use your pool???


----------



## harrison

I'm not a powerful swimmer but I do like to have a splash around and try to do a few laps up in Bali - the hotels up there often have a pool. It's a good form of exercise. I'm a bit wary of swimming in the ocean as I am a bit afraid of rips - quite common here. 

Does you're medication make you hungry?


----------



## Hush7

It makes me hungry for cake and Cadbury Koalas. 

I daydream way too much. Do you daydream a lot? What do you daydream about?


----------



## melissa75

I don't believe I daydream ever. I'm constantly analyzing and thinking about things...but, there's nothing daydreamy about it, unfortunately. 

Do you sleep with sheets on your bed or just the comforter?


----------



## Daveyboy

My bed.. 
I have King size complete with fitted sheet, flat sheet, thermal blanket, and a quilt..
because I like it cold and snuggly.. I also have 4 pillows but I probably only use 3 of them...:yes

Same question originally asked by Melissa....


----------



## Owl-99

I always sleep with sheets.

Are you a tidy person, like always cleaning ?


----------



## h00dz

tannasg said:


> I always sleep with sheets.
> 
> Are you a tidy person, like always cleaning ?


I hate cleaning, but I try to keep a decent looking place. It can slip sometimes, I can be a bit lazy :/

Same question to the next person.


----------



## Hush7

I used to be tidy. Apathy caused by medication and horrible depression have made me become much more laid back when it comes to cleaning. I try to keep things clean though because I don't like feeling overwhelmed by a big mess.

Three questions for you to choose from:

1. Do you ever miss people from SAS if you haven't seen them around for a while? I think I've become overly attached to some people. :| 

2. If you are Davey, Cavey or someone else that has not posted your picture, you should really think about putting it on your profile. Why won't you let us see you? :cry

3. Do you have a favorite song that you like to sing?


----------



## frank81

Hush7 said:


> I used to be tidy. Apathy caused by medication and horrible depression have made me become much more laid back when it comes to cleaning. I try to keep things clean though because I don't like feeling overwhelmed by a big mess.
> 
> Three questions for you to choose from:
> 
> 1. Do you ever miss people from SAS if you haven't seen them around for a while? I think I've become overly attached to some people. :|
> 
> 2. If you are Davey, Cavey or someone else that has not posted your picture, you should really think about putting it on your profile. Why won't you let us see you? :cry
> 
> 3. Do you have a favorite song that you like to sing?


I'll answer all 3.

1. More like missing the new posts

2. I didn't include my photo in the profile but I did post it in the 30+ forum, if I remember correctly.

3. I like the song "I don't love you" by My Chemical Romance.

I feel like it's way too hot here in the afternoon. It's always above 30 degree Celsius. Do you like the climate where you live?


----------



## pinkkeith

frank81 said:


> I feel like it's way too hot here in the afternoon. It's always above 30 degree Celsius. Do you like the climate where you live?


I do like the climate where I live. I love to live where there is a change in season so that I can complain about the cold in the winter and the heat in the summer.

What was the cheapest you can remember gas being? What was the first car you owned?


----------



## h00dz

pinkkeith said:


> I do like the climate where I live. I love to live where there is a change in season so that I can complain about the cold in the winter and the heat in the summer.
> 
> What was the cheapest you can remember gas being? What was the first car you owned?


I remember petrol being like 40-80 cents per letre here. First care i "owned" was a ford fairlane, but it really wasn't mine. Long story short I thought It was mine but it was really lent to me without me realizing :/

If you could describe your perfect other half, what would they be like?


----------



## harrison

She would look like this and be completely besotted with me. Any other little idiosyncracies she had I would very quickly adapt to and find fascinating. ( Wow - I can be so shallow! )



Do you like those little pictures/gifs they put on Google's homepage? I like today's one so much I didn't want to leave the page.


----------



## anonymid

Honestly, I hardly ever pay attention to them. I've done at least a few Google searches today, and I couldn't even tell you what's on the homepage.

What was the last thing you spilled?


----------



## pinkkeith

My CapriSun fruit drink. They're so good but hard to pouch that hole for the straw!

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## NicoShy

Yes, have worn them since grade school
Do you celebrate a Halloween where you live?


----------



## pinkkeith

No I don't celebrate Halloween. I can't handle all the kids coming to my door. 

Do you own a home or rent?


----------



## wawesome

Own my home, although sometimes I wished I didn't as always thinking of stuff to fix and upgrade. Seems I spend more on that than any profit I would get!

If you found yourself rocking out to a song while in the shower and home alone, what would it be?


----------



## Daveyboy

I do sing in the shower... but I don't "rock out".. It's usually sing popish songs that are stuck in my head....
So maybe.. Tom Jones.. "It's not unusual" 

Same question... ???


----------



## Hush7

I've been trying to think of an answer to this question all afternoon, but I seriously cannot remember the last time I actually sang in the shower. I will have to try singing tomorrow and will update this post with whichever song comes out.

Edit: I forgot to sing today so will have to try to remember tomorrow. :roll

Some questions for you to choose from:

1. Do you find yourself editing or deleting your posts on a regular basis?
2. Do you daydream a lot? About what?
3. Do you ever wish you lived near another SAS member so you could hang out with them for coffee and cake days? 
4. Wawesome's question: If you found yourself rocking out to a song in the shower and home alone, what would it be?


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> I've been trying to think of an answer to this question all afternoon, but I seriously cannot remember the last time I actually sang in the shower. I will have to try singing tomorrow and will update this post with whichever song comes out.
> 
> A few questions to choose from:
> 
> 1. Do you find yourself editing or deleting your posts on a regular basis?
> 2. Do you daydream a lot? About what?
> 3. Do you ever wish you lived near another SAS member so you could hang out with them for coffee and cake days? :cup


1) I may edit them but I never delete them, they are there for all to see, I have nothing to hide.
2) I day dream about the things that I wish I had 
3) I see what you did there  huehuehue but yes 

Question:

Do you wish you had a remote that could control time. Like you could rewind, pause, dub, fast forward through the boring bits, or mute loud people and boost the volume on the quiet ones? :idea


----------



## Esugi78

Daveyboy said:


> I do sing in the shower... but I don't "rock out".. It's usually sing popish songs that are stuck in my head....
> So maybe.. Tom Jones.. "It's not unusual"
> 
> Same question... ???


Did you do the Carlton dance? 






Don't want no remote control 

Do you do silly dances when you're on your own? Would you ever post that on Youtube? xD


----------



## epril

Heck no! I am pretty silly though when I talk. Would never knowingly be on Youtube! 
What are you doing for Halloween?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I'm probably going to be dispatched at my job.. I haven't done anything for Halloween since I was 12..

Do you have friends who are younger than you? does it make you feel inept that they are well adjusted than you?


----------



## Buerhle

Yes, yes

Do you practically hate your wife sometimes?


----------



## h00dz

Nope, I wish I had a wife to hate :lol Would be better than my situation 

I get that its probably 1/2 split between married and single people in the 30+ sections. So my question is: If you prefer a single life why? if you prefer a coupled life why?


----------



## losteternal

I prefer a single life. Humans have brought nothing but misery my way and I've seen so many people get it wrong ( think they have a perfect relationship only for it to end badly.) I don't think I'm good enough to get it right when most people don't. I'm also terrified of becoming one of them people who sit waiting for the phone to ring thinking "he said he would call....why hasn't he called...blablabla." I'm also too selfish and lazy to be any use to anyone else.

On the same theme, anyone care to explain the good side of being in a relationship ?


----------



## harrison

Well the relationship I'm in is maybe a bit unconventional and is different to how it used to be but it still offers me a lot. I have company and someone to talk to - I hate living alone. Having someone that knows you that well is comforting - they know all your good and bad points and care about you anyway - it's also wonderful to have a child together. To be able to watch them grow and experience new things is something that can't be described.

Having an intimate relationship with someone is magnificent - to be on that level of intimacy with someone is amazing, and the sense of fulfillment you get from living like that is beyond comparison.

What was the silliest/or worst job you ever had?


----------



## Daveyboy

Esugi78 said:


> Did you do the Carlton dance?


Haha Yes our movements were similar...
Just not in the same poetic order.. Lol



don36 said:


> What was the silliest/or worst job you ever had?


When I was 13 got a job selling Cookies door to door..$4.00 a night (3hrs)
When I got older I realized it was just a teen who took us around at night trying to make money by us selling cheap cookies.. He would pay us the $4 and also 10 cents per sale.. he would keep all the rest...
Scam...and very unsafe...Where were my parents on this one???

Do you ever buy anything that comes to your door?? 
If I came to your door could I sell you something???


----------



## Hush7

No, I don't even answer my door when someone comes knocking. I printed out a little "no solicitors" sign and put it next to my doorbell. I've noticed that people now knock on the door thinking I'll answer it because they didn't see the sign.

Davey, if you let me know when you're coming I will make sure I know to answer the door and possibly buy whatever you're selling. Make sure you sell me something I can't get here. Wise chips? Tastykakes? I :heart NY mug?

Two questions. Take your pick!

1. Sometimes I say strange things that possibly scare people. Do you ever say anything you regret because you know it made someone feel uncomfortable? How often does that happen?

2. I'm hungry and my refrigerator only has beverages and condiments in it. What's in your refrigerator? May I come over for dinner? Oh...I think I'll go get take out. Since no one invited me over for dinner I had the sweet chili wrap with grilled chicken at McD's. uke


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

I'll take number two. I never say weird or strange things. Thanks to my built in screener. 

Yes, there are condiments, Bud Select, Bud Light Platimum, Monster Energy drinks, a couple of wine coolers and a Twisted Tea.

As for food, there is going to be left over Stroganoff Hamburger Helper in an hour. 

Sure Hush7, you can come over for dinner. Be warned, my pad is a bit messy since I don't have much female company to clean it up for.

What is your favorite Hamburger Helper mix?


----------



## Snow76

Hmmmm, I wouldn't know. I never had hamburger helper.

Would you rather have the ability to fly or breathe under water?


----------



## pinkkeith

I would rather have the ability to fly. I always day dream about flying especially when I'm around many people. It'd be nice to fly and get away from everything. 

Did you have a doll or stuffed animal when you were young?


----------



## Buerhle

Not 2 much
Do action figures count?

Do you like to skidaddle?


----------



## Snow76

That would depend upon the situation. A safe answer would be the quicker the better.

If you had the opportunity to meet any hystorical figure, who would it be and what would you ask them?


----------



## Daveyboy

I'm not sure if he's considered a generic historical figure..but
Warren Buffett .. I would ask him a million questions about investing money...

Ok I'll change my question.... haha

I see the stores have their Christmas Cards out already....
Do you send out Christmas cards to friends/family???
Would you send me a Christmas Card????


----------



## Snow76

I do send out Christmas cards to family and friends and I would most definitely send you one, even if you don't fall in either category... 

To answer your first question, if I were you, I wouldn't take investing advice from me...I do, however, know a fantastic financial advisor.. haha

What would your dream job be?


----------



## Buerhle

Maybe making soundtracks for films
That or playing 3rd base in MLB

What would yr dream job be?


----------



## Snow76

Helicopter pilot

What or who intrigues you?


----------



## Buerhle

Helicopter pilot! Awesome. As a kid I had difficulty saying that word.

Lots of people and things are interesting to me.
A lot of people on here intrigue me.
Politics def does NOT intrigue me. I'll add that.

What intrigues you?


----------



## Snow76

I'd have to say human behaviour is at the top of my list

What is the one album/artist you're embarrassed to admit you own/listen to?


----------



## Buerhle

There's a few, 

Passion Pit i guess would be one, but I'm not that embarrassed really. 

If you could change 1 thing about something in your life?


----------



## Snow76

Hey... I like Passion Pit... listening to take a walk as I'm typing this

That's a tough one. I don't think I'd change anything. All my choices led me to where I am today and I'm liking where that is at the moment. 

Favorite international cuisine?


----------



## Owl-99

English food

Do you have any Lipoma's ?


----------



## One Lonely Visitor

.


----------



## Koichi

It's not an addiction as such, more a necessity because I have a terrible memory. I use Google instead of my brain.

Have you ever entered a talent contest?


----------



## losteternal

Yes with some puppets when I was about eight.. What was I thinking?

Are you more stressed by being in a group of people or by a one to one conversation. ?
Just wondering as I seem to be getting worse at both.


----------



## Buerhle

Hmm, same here... Not great at either

Do you wish you had a good freind to talk to


----------



## pinkkeith

Yes, I do wish that I had a good friend to talk to. 

Have you ever danced the waltz?


----------



## NicoShy

Only in head, I love dancing

What's your favorite sweet snack that you enjoy like a drug?


----------



## Daveyboy

Nestlé's Quick and Devil dogs.....
I very rarely but snacks because I have no self control, and go through them too fast...
I would drink 3 cups and eat like 4 devil dogs... haha

What is your favorite sweet snack?? and what do you drink with it????
If it's alcohol I will come over, but after 2 drinks you might have to show me to the sofa...haha


----------



## pinkkeith

Root bear and pizza. Yummy! Great combo. 

What is your favorite style of pizza and favorite toppings?


----------



## h00dz

BBQ Meatlovers on a thick crust










If you could travel at the speed of light, where would you go?


----------



## Hush7

I'd go to Hopetoun with you and Donnie. 

Four questions...
1. Do you :heart Koalas?
2. Can you wiggle your ears?








3. Are you a Koala?
4. If you answered yes to the three questions above, may I keep you as a pet?  I don't have any gum trees, but I do have gum and I can buy some gum drops too.


----------



## Esugi78

Oof slow day in 30s SAS 

1. Not sure, never seen a koala irl before
2. Yes I can!
3. Maybe, maybe not
4. Um... umm... 

How are your relationship with your siblings?


----------



## IcedOver

Getting better with brother (51 y.o.) and same as usual/not that great with sister (46 y.o.). Both are significantly older, so we were all at different stages. I swear I don't recall voluntarily talking to my brother before '85 when he moved to Raleigh, but he was never very friendly to me either. Since he now comes up only twice a year, we've actually had a stronger relationship and have a few things in common. I've never had a strong relationship with my sister even though we grew up in the same home until '90 when she got married. I was never terribly friendly towards her and I believe she still holds a grudge that I was too shy to be part of her wedding party. Just never been close at all and I don't believe she or her family actually like me very much.

Same question to the next person.


----------



## farfegnugen

Not really any to speak of. It is not that we don't get along, but we have so little in common. They're outgoing and likely more successful people. I am just some guy that tries hard, sort of like a washing machine.

What type (genre or subject matter) do you usually like to read?


----------



## Daveyboy

I like " how to ' , and educational reading mostly....
Right now I am trying to get through One up on Wall Street...
but I like to know how to do all sorts of things....

Did you have a favorite bedtime story growing up?? Would you me to come over and read it to you ?????


----------



## Buerhle

Def. This scary illustrated Japanese mini story book.
Sure. 

I'm in a good mood, you?


----------



## Owl-99

I'm knackered after mowing our steep back paddock. 

What is your one weakness?


----------



## losteternal

Laziness ! Since I quit smoking 18 months ago I have become so bone idle and getting really annoyed myself about it. I used to reward myself with a cigarette after everything I did (sort the washing out/have a cig,, wash my hair/ have a cig etc.) But now I just watch TV or go on the internet and ignore the dust gathering around me. I'm going to end up on "life of grime."

What do you like best about yourself ?


----------



## I_Dazed_I

Why is this such a difficult question? My ability to take all of the information in front of me and make a fast judgement/decision on what the real motive is. AKA reading people, or seeing through BS. Although sometimes this is a curse and leads to unneeded arguments.

When is the last time you stopped being absorbed in your own mind and used the brainpower to help someone else?


----------



## Daveyboy

I don't want to blow my own horn but "beep, beep"..haha don't really know what that means.... but It's funny..:teeth.
I am never too absorbed with myself... 
I help people almost everyday at work..
From the simple "can you look this over for me?' or the "my computer bugged out when you have chance can you look at it?" So I always try ..whether I want to or not..


I bought Hersheys, Butterfingers, Nestles Crunch, and Reeces PB cups to give out on Halloween tomorrow... I hope I have no leftovers..I'm eating them already...Ugh!

That's a good mix right?? Would you come back to my place for seconds??? If you come inside I will also give you an apple...Yum


----------



## Hush7

Oh, Davey. We are incompatible. Might not be able to marry you when we're in the old folks home unless you start liking other candy. Hershey's chocolate bars are ok but I don't like Butterfingers, Nestles Crunch or Reece's Peanut Butter Cups. I like to have a mix of chocolate and non-chocolate candy on Halloween. I'll still come trick-or-treating to your house tomorrow. I'll take one of your poisoned apples with the razor blade inside of it. 

When you listen to the radio, do you listen to music, news radio or talk radio like one of those sports channels?


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Oh, Davey. We are incompatible. Might not be able to marry you when we're in the old folks home unless you start liking other candy.
> 
> 
> *Peanut Butter should only be eaten with jelly on bread...*
> *Nestles Crunch.. Gross like bugs in chocolate..*
> *Butterfingers to hard and sticky..*
> 
> *I buy candy that I don't like so I don't eat them.. *
> *but I ate some hersheys.. **Marriage back on..*:teeth *...sorry*
> 
> When you listen to the radio, do you listen to music, news radio or talk radio like one of those sports channels?


I only listen when I'm in my car... I listen to sport talk stations if they are talking about Basketball or Football...
If they bring up baseball... Time for music and smiley singing...

Same question...
When you listen to the radio, do you listen to music, news radio or talk radio like one of those sports channels?


----------



## karenw

all apart from sports talk, the radio can be better than the tv odd times need to get a radio times perhaps its on the net.

how much tv do you watch?


----------



## Owl-99

About 4-5 hours a day.

Do you know your family tree?


----------



## TheVoid

Pretty much. Wish I could be distant from them for a while though.

Generally, how long does a brand new car last without a breakdown?


----------



## Daveyboy

Not sure.. Depends on the Brand.. But I'll guess it should go at least 5 or 6 years...
My last car.. Honda lasted me 12 years before it finally went.. Never broke down before..


People are knocking at my door...
It's HALLOWEEN!!! 
Is someone knocking at your door??? Could be me... better watch out,
I might come in..haha..


----------



## Hush7

As far as I know, nobody was knocking on my door. You must have been at someone else's place. Hope they gave you good candy!

Two questions. Take your pick! 

1. What's your favorite flower? I hope you like Poppies because I :heart Poppy. I miss her.

2. What are you doing this weekend and may I join you?


----------



## harrison

Treating myself to a nice day in the city wandering round the bookshops and looking at the exhibitions at the State Library.

Plus I do love Poppy but my favourite flower is a freesia - wonderful smell.



And yes you can come over anytime, you can help me try and get Joey and his new girl out of his bedroom - they're still in there!

Edit: do you have an e-reader?


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes I have the Kindle Paperwhite....
Bought it in the summer....Haven't used it much lately.. But it's great..


Do you have an e-reader??
What was the last book you downloaded?? or bought if you do not have one??


----------



## Esugi78

I don't have an E-reader, the only "books" that got downloaded on my smartphone are story books for my niece... there's too many distractions in that phone, that I most likely would never read a thing even if I download a book 

It's November already, a couple more months before yet another new year. I used to dread New Years so much as I see it as another year with nothing done. But this year it feels ok... I feel like I've grown a bit and done a bit that it's not such a bad year after all... How do you feel about facing this new year?


----------



## farfegnugen

Not good at all. The passage of time really scares more than any other. I keep thinking I should have been something by now.

What would be worse in your mind: marry a girl just like your mother OR seeing yourself becoming your father (vice versa if you happen to be female)?


----------



## pinkkeith

Since I'm gay, I'm going with marrying a girl. Doesn't matter if she looks like my mother or not! 

At what point in your life did you consider yourself an adult?


----------



## Daveyboy

I guess I considered myself an adult when I moved out on my own and was responsible for myself and my bills... That would be 18...
Although looking back I wasn't really "mature" until 25 or so..
Actually I'm still pretty immature.. haha


How many times have you changed your avatar since you've been a member??
If you did.. do you remember your first one???


----------



## Hush7

I'm still using my first avatar. I refuse to change it because I hate when people change their avatar after I get used to seeing it.

I have a couple mosquito bites. They're driving me crazy! What drives you crazy?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Living with just one avatar.. .

Your favorite article of clothing?


----------



## Daveyboy

My pajama bottoms... They are old, they shrunk so I cut them off at the knees..
They are incredibly soft and comfortable but now they are getting paper thin...
I know one wrong move and they will tear like a tissue... 
Then I be sad..

Same question to the next up.....


----------



## housebunny

there's some really nice coffee in the freezer

if i were to look in your underwear drawer what would i see?


----------



## h00dz

You would find some of the most kinkiest things known to mankind... :teeth

Or would you? Oooo the mystery...

If I looked under your bed what would I find?


----------



## housebunny

h00dz said:


> You would find some of the most kinkiest things known to mankind... :teeth Or would you? Oooo the mystery...


:lol

Under my bed you wouldn't find anything because it's a mattress on the floor.

do you have any magazines? what kind?


----------



## Owl-99

Australian Geographic and National Geographic

What type of car do you drive?


----------



## DarrellLicht

A Toyota pickup.


I'll let you choose from the two, or you may answer both.

Do you have a 'junk drawer' in the kitchen? what's in it?

Do you have negative thoughts during the night time when you're trying to sleep, but feel more upbeat/optimistic when awake/active during the day?


----------



## millenniumman75

moroff said:


> A Toyota pickup.
> 
> I'll let you choose from the two, or you may answer both.
> 
> Do you have a 'junk drawer' in the kitchen? what's in it?
> 
> Do you have negative thoughts during the night time when you're trying to sleep, but feel more upbeat/optimistic when awake/active during the day?


Yes! Screwdrivers, screws, a few small nails, tape measure, pens, compass (the thing that draws circles really cool), wood touch up pens, wrenches, etc. 

Sometimes...it's mostly anticipatory stuff that gets undone later on.

Is there anything you are looking forward to this weekend? Sleep is my #1 priority :lol


----------



## Stormclouds

I'm looking forward to hiking in the woods, and hopefully neither getting shot at by hunters nor molested by rutting buck deer.

Have you ever been hunting?


----------



## housebunny

Stormclouds said:


> I'm looking forward to hiking in the woods, and hopefully neither getting shot at by hunters nor molested by rutting buck deer.


:lol i hope you make it, Stormclouds!

No I have never hunted.

Have you ever dived off a high place; cliff diving or off the high dive at a pool?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I jumped off a drydock... it's one of these things 
http://internationalship.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Dry-Dock-1.jpg

From the deck end, not the ballast tank end.. I'm not stoopid :teeth

Christmas is around the corner, You gonna be with family? or work a bunch of overtime instead?


----------



## housebunny

moroff said:


> I jumped off a drydock... it's one of these things
> http://internationalship.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Dry-Dock-1.jpg
> 
> From the deck end, not the ballast tank end.. I'm not stoopid :teeth


:lol that's pretty damn high.

I am going to be with family for Christmas.

Do you have a pet? Tell us something funny or adorable about him/her.


----------



## Daveyboy

My cat..
He would meow when it was time for bed...
He always got a bowl of milk on the nightstand by the bed...
He wouldn't drink it right away, he wanted to cuddle and be petted first..
When I stopped moving he thought I was asleep, then he would drink the milk...
It was like he was tucking me in everynight...
Miss him....had him 21 years...now im sad..



Do you have a pet? How about something special about him/her???


----------



## housebunny

Don't have a pet.

Why don't you answer this thread more?


----------



## Owl-99

Because I like being mysterious. 

What is your deepest darkest secret?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I was diagnosed autistic when I was five years old. I got put in a IEP program in school for it despite my parents seeking a second opinion. I feel overall that they were much complacent about how the school system undermined my rights/potential.. This manifests a bulk of my personal issues. 

What's the most honest thing anybody said to you? about anything.


----------



## housebunny

I don't know how to judge the most honest thing. One thing that comes to mind is when a person's vulnerability is revealed...

Do you take medication for your SA? Why or why not?


----------



## Colhad75

Yes, I take Cymbalta. 

Do you listen to the same music over and over until you get sick of it??


----------



## Hush7

Yes! I'll listen to the same mix until I get bored of it, take a short break by listening to something else for a day or two and go back to the mix.

Do you enjoy singing? What's your favorite song? Will you please record yourself singing a song on Vocaroo and post it for all of us to enjoy?


----------



## hasbeenpugged

I enjoy singing only when nobody is around to witness  .
My favourite song? At the moment "If I Had A Heart" by Fever Ray.
No!

Do you like pasta? If so, what kind of noodles and what sauce?


----------



## Caterpillar13

hasbeenpugged said:


> I enjoy singing only when nobody is around to witness  .
> My favourite song? At the moment "If I Had A Heart" by Fever Ray.
> No!
> 
> Do you like pasta? If so, what kind of noodles and what sauce?


i luv pasta, i like the shells and spicy tomato sauce. or if u mean noodles i like curry noodles yummm

they say that interviewers look at the candidates shoes to see if they are shiny etc. tell me what are your shoes like? describe


----------



## Colhad75

They are white sneakers, I only just bought them recently as my old ones were wearing out.

Could you walk at a really fast pace without stopping for at least 10 kilometres?


----------



## hasbeenpugged

Yes, mandatory army service taught me that.

If you were to go on a date, how would you dress?


----------



## Owl-99

My best singlet shorts and thongs.

Same question to the next person.


----------



## Hush7

It depends on what kind of date it is since you don't want to be underdressed or overdressed for your date. That being said, I think I'll go with a casual, short wedding dress because if the guy doesn't run for the hills when he sees me in a wedding dress, he might be a keeper. :lol










What's your idea of a perfect date? Is it ok if I tag along? You might need a chaperone.


----------



## pinkkeith

Hush7 said:


> What's your idea of a perfect date? Is it ok if I tag along? You might need a chaperone.


The perfect date would be one where I was actually able to hold a conversation with the other person. It is just the little things, right?

Sure, you could come along and fill in the gaps of uncomfortable silence. 

What is your idea of the perfect meal?


----------



## Zack

Sweet and sour pork balls and sticky spare ribs... alone.

How many Chinese can you fit in a Mini?


----------



## Zack

I just ate an apple Danish. It was still warm, and gooey in the middle.


----------



## Daveyboy

Saw it on the news...
Chinese Police stumbled upon a small passenger van that was legally designed to transfer up to eight people. The problem is this one was carrying -wait for it- 66 people, yes you read correctly, sixty-six passengers including 64 youngsters aged four to five years old and two adults! 
According to reports, the driver had stripped the seats from the van and replaced them with five rows of wooden benches! Police arrested the man and transferred the children in/to safety.

I just noticed the bottom of my feet have a little dry skin.. 
Am I suppose to cream the bottom of my feet too???
I know it is going to tickle so I'm not sure if I can do it by myself...haha


----------



## Colhad75

You can get a skin file, probably from a pharmacy. Use that to file the dead skin off but do it outside on the grass.

Would you ride a pushbike with no brakes really fast down a hill?


----------



## housebunny

Colhad75 said:


> You can get a skin file, probably from a pharmacy. Use that to file the dead skin off but do it outside on the grass.
> 
> Would you ride a pushbike with no brakes really fast down a hill?


It depends on the hill...and what's at the bottom

Have you ever grabbed a stranger's *** in a haunted house or someplace dark where no one could see who it was?


----------



## Hush7

No, I do not sexually harass strangers. I have however had it done to me several times. When I was younger and went to bars and clubs, I'd be grabbed or touched because it was dark. I don't go to those places anymore so nowadays, it happens when walking around various well-lit public places or while standing in line. It's never an accidental grazing either. I'm talking a hand-grab with an intentional squeeze. The men that do it are always creepy. uke

Housebunny has been very naughty lately. She quit a very special group! :cry 
Have you been naughty lately? What did you do that was bad? I hope it wasn't grabbing someone's bum in the dark.


----------



## housebunny

I have been naughty....my house is a mess. Such a huge, huge mess. I have to clean it now. 

What is something unusual or funny in your purse or wallet??


----------



## Colhad75

A huge collection of plastic, and I have bad habit of collecting change. My wallet tends to bulge so I carry it in a shoulder bag.

Do you like burning incense.


----------



## housebunny

yes but only certain kinds. there's this cinnamon one i really like and a musk one but they are hard to find. i don't like the ones that smell like air freshener.

That leads me to my question. What is your opinion of air freshener?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I use Lysol disinfecting spray when I clean.. no foofy smells for me -shrug-

Can you judge a person by the vibrations they give off? not so much attributing to body language versus general demeanor. Just for some unapparent reason, you don't feel quite comfortable around that person. As if they have something unpleasant attached to them.


----------



## housebunny

I don't know...I am intuitive and I tend to 'feel my way' with things rather than being logical. How accurate that is, I do not know for sure. It would be a hard thing to measure.

What is one of your favorite meals? With all the side dishes and everything.


----------



## SADJOE

Yes you can, but it doesn't always mean you are right. I would say after spending 30 min talking to someone, you can get mostly what they're about. 

Housebunny, you beat me to the above question, so I will answer yours  

I like most any food, but a chirashi sushi bowl sounds good. with a coke zero w/ lemon

Has Social Anxiety kept you from dating or close relationships in general?


----------



## Owl-99

Certainly has SA has robbed me of any resilience and confidence that is needed if you are going into the dating world plus I also have depression so I was always screwed.

Same question


----------



## housebunny

Yes...but more than that, a deep seated defensiveness

en garde! :duel

If you were a dog, what breed of dog would you be? (or cat, if you prefer)


----------



## Hush7

I would be a Sand Cat! :heart










If you could make your own tv series, what would it be and who would star in it?

Special thanks to Hoodie for the question!


----------



## DarrellLicht

A show about a group of naïve paranormal enthusiasts dipping their toes into situations not fully within their comprehension haphazardly work themselves out of a situation. The characters would involve a muscular built metrosexual male who would provide much of the persuasion and heavy lifting, a tall lean redhead to provide the sexual incentive, a scholarly book worm to crunch all the numbers provide a hypothesis, common sense approach in a given situation. Must be female to make miss redhead more acclimated and less alienated among the group. Sex appeal being purely incidental.. A boy and his dog providing comic relief a reduction to intimidation factor, they would be solely responsible for getting the group into trouble and would need to be assisted. A dog can always come in handy.... what to call it though...:um


..Do you own anything vintage? what is it?


----------



## Hush7

I have my dad's vintage Hawaiian shirt from the 1960's, a set of my great aunt's salt and pepper shakers from the 1940's and my mother's watch from the 1960's. I also have two of my grandmother's old dishes. I probably have a few more things laying around somewhere.

Let's go with a music theme. You may answer whichever question you feel like answering:

1. What radio station do you listen to and where do you live? I'd like to look it up and listen too. 

2. Last song/album you purchased?

3. Last concert you attended?


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I have my dad's vintage Hawaiian shirt from the 1960's, a set of my great aunt's salt and pepper shakers from the 1940's and my mother's watch from the 1960's. I also have two of my grandmother's old dishes. I probably have a few more things laying around somewhere.
> 
> Let's go with a music theme. You may answer whichever question you feel like answering:
> 
> 1. What radio station do you listen to and where do you live? I'd like to look it up and listen too.
> 
> 2. Last song/album you purchased?
> 
> 3. Last concert you attended?


1.. NY mostly 106.1 (WBLI top 40), 94.3 (The Shark ..RocK)

2. Downloaded.. Monster (Eminem/Ft. Rihanna)

3... Last Concert.. last summer ... Blondie (it was great!)

Same 3 questions to the next victim.........???


----------



## DarrellLicht

-I don't listen to any radio stations. They just play the same stuff incessantly. 

-I bought the two albums by a band called 'The Torpedo Monkeys' 

-The closest concert I been to was a 'battle of the bands' in high school..

Have you told someone off, or have you come close? what was the situation?


----------



## housebunny

a little bit today...although it wasn't exactly a telling off. I got mad at my friend cause sometimes she is very unresponsive on the phone and I say stuff and then she just sits there and doesn't say anything in return and I got frustrated and said, "I'm just going to go because I'm frustrated." I can't remember the last time I actually told somebody off. 

Have you ever found something that was either worth some money or just special in some way?


----------



## farfegnugen

I don't know. I have an old desk that I found flyers in it from when The Beatles visited my home town all in pretty good shape. 

Do you have a pseudonym picked out in case you become a writer or a member of the secret service?


----------



## housebunny

Hush7 said:


> I would be a Sand Cat! :heart


That is the cutest cat, Hush!



farfegnugen said:


> I don't know. I have an old desk that I found flyers in it from when The Beatles visited my home town all in pretty good shape.
> 
> Do you have a pseudonym picked out in case you become a writer or a member of the secret service?


Cool story, about the desk!

I don't have a pseudonym picked out but I've thought about changing my name before. One of the names I considered was Raina.

Do you hope to meet someone on this site romantically? (now watch nobody will want to answer that one)


----------



## probably offline

No.

Do you pee in other people's showers?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Do you think anyone would notice? :um


----------



## housebunny

moroff said:


> Do you think anyone would notice? :um


Put some shampoo or soap on the shower floor and swish it around with your feet. :yes

Next person, same question.


----------



## Emma2040

Not since I was a kid. 

What is the strangest question you've been asked?


----------



## housebunny

I think it was that pee one (probably offline!):yes 

What is your favorite thing about your favorite person?


----------



## DarrellLicht

When they used to hold me and we say what's on our minds.. I miss that..


Does it perturb you to no end when people use their disorder as a crutch or a license to act like a complete douche?


----------



## housebunny

I don't think I know anybody like that.

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## hasbeenpugged

Yesterday. I read somebodies account on having to put their pet down, after it became sick.

How often do you push the snooze button before you actually get up?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Way to show some empathy :yes

And never, I am quite a morning person. I wake up at least two times before my alarm goes off. 

have you been to an amusement park? how many times? was it fun?


----------



## farfegnugen

Yes, it is, but it has been a few years. I like rollercoasters and thrill rides.

What's something you would like to do for yourself?


----------



## Daveyboy

I would really like to buy a new sofa... Mine is old and not real comfy....
I want a new one, a nice big comfy one...with plenty of leg room...
Maybe someone will come over and get comfy too....


What is something you would like to do for yourself???
Besides checking out my sofa....haha


----------



## DarrellLicht

Fix my mind, body, spirit.. Going about it completely alone is presenting to be very tedious. 

What do you find reprehensible about the poster above you?


----------



## Hush7

Lots!  Copied from your evil post:

-threw an icicle at a girls head in first grade. She almost needed stitches.

-Took a bird out of it's nest, proceeded to mutilate it.. I was six. it was bright and sunny out, after I strewn the remains it suddenly started to cloud up and rain.. I always thought I made god cry that day. 

-Myself and a neighborhood kid beat up another neighborhood kid... while his mother was watching us. 

-field goal kicked one of my sister's cats.. for no reason.. he sure flew high..

-Threw a rock at a Volkswagen beetle when it was driving by... it was a rock the size of a baseball. direct. hit.

Next person get to choose which question they answer:

1. What radio station do you listen to and where do you live? I would like to listen too! 

2. How did you come up with your SAS username?


----------



## DarrellLicht

All of which happened before pre adolescence. How interesting you missed/left out that detail.


I thought of a guy who quoted "I rather be mor-on than mor-off" in response to being called a moron. 

Do your parents contact you often? or do you have to make that initiative whenever you feel so overwhelmingly alone?. Do you kick yourself for doing so because you don't really end up very alleviated?


----------



## INFJGirl

Haunty said:


> No, all I've ever had were 1-somes.
> 
> What was the worst illness you ever had like?


Upper respiratory infections. Bad news.

What is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## h00dz

INFJGirl said:


> Upper respiratory infections. Bad news.
> 
> What is your guilty pleasure?


Cheesy 80's and 90's pop music :boogie

I like guilty pleasures so same question to the next person!


----------



## Hush7

Dark chocolate or cake. 

Holidays are coming up. Do you have a wish list? What's on it? My wish list consists of you telling me what radio station you listen to and where do you live so I can look it up and listen too.

Edit: :squeeze for angelic Moroff


----------



## harrison

Hush7 said:


> Dark chocolate or cake.
> 
> Holidays are coming up. Do you have a wish list? What's on it? My wish list consists of you telling me what radio station you listen to and where do you live so I can look it up and listen too.
> 
> Edit: :squeeze for angelic Moroff


The BBC is the best radio station as far as I'm concerned, plus they make great TV shows as well. Very slick and professional.

I don't really have a wish list - I just make everything up as I go along and try to get through each day as best I can. I do want to do a lot more travelling though - more of SE Asia, Europe etc. plus there are always more books I want, but that's a never-ending list.

What are you doing for Christmas?


----------



## Hoyden

Christmas Day I start my trip to India. Christmas night will see me looking for a place to sleep at Bangkok Airport.



Have you been naughty or nice? (Santa is checking)


----------



## Stormclouds

I've been nice for the most part.

Do you ever buy lottery tickets?


----------



## Hush7

Once in a while I will buy tickets when the jackpot is insanely high. I'm planning on winning so I can hire a private plane to pick up a bunch of SASers for a holiday in Bali.

I've been listening to terrible music lately. I'm embarrassed to admit I'm starting to like some songs by Miley, Ke$ha and One Direction. Do you like listening to embarrassing music too? Who are some of your favorite embarrassing musicians?


----------



## Hoyden

and






are on my ipod. I love them, but would be embarrassed if someone overheard them playing. They are great driving songs...

What do you listen to in the car?


----------



## TheVoid

My mother's yammering about how to drive safe.

What time of the day is your anxiety at its worst?


----------



## Hush7

I don't have a set time of day when my anxiety peaks. It depends on how I'm feeling and what I have going on that day.

It's Cyber Monday in the US. Do you shop online? I just ordered a bunch of Christmas presents. I love free shipping! :heart


----------



## Daveyboy

I do shop on Cyber Monday.... Picked up most of my Xmas stuff today...
and some odds and ends for myself... 
I clicked on Amazon all day at work to see what specials they were running....


How often do you change your toothbrush???

I do mine every 3 months.... I can remember to change by my toothbrush colors...
Blue - winter
Green-Spring
Yellow-Summer
Red-Fall

Sometimes I buy a purple and it messes me up....haha


----------



## Esugi78

I uses electric ones, I love those, but they're also crazy expensive, like $8-9 each just for replacement brush head, so I use it until I feel like it's not good anymore , which is about 4-6 months I guess lol. 

Do you have an addiction? Are you able to control it? Having addiction and OCD is a [email protected]#$% xD


----------



## farfegnugen

Probably, but none that I am actively pursuing. Well, caffeine is the one I have sold my soul to.

If you were going to start a rock band, what would you like to call the group?
or 
What was your favorite part about today?


----------



## Daveyboy

I would call my group...

Davey and the Boys .. (except my backups would be girls haha)

I would probably ask Hush and Komorikun to be the backups 
because they both have extremely pleasant voices...


How about you? What would be the name of your group???
Could I be a backup singer???


----------



## h00dz

Daveyboy said:


> I would call my group...
> 
> Davey and the Boys .. (except my backups would be girls haha)
> 
> I would probably ask Hush and Komorikun to be the backups
> because they both have extremely pleasant voices...


Id pay to see this :teeth

*wonders off*

:tiptoe


----------



## Hush7

The Sand Cats featuring Koala Bear
My group will include Poppy, Davey, Donnie, Minnie, Nico and hopefully Typemismatch. Hoodie will be Koala Bear because he's mean and said koalas aren't bears.

Same question to the next person unless you're Davey. If you're Davey, please show me the costumes you have in mind for your backup singers.


----------



## markwalters2

The Wankers.

How often do you step out of the house?


----------



## Hoyden

Porridge.


Do you remember your dreams when you wake up?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Just the vivid ones. The sleep paralysis hallucinations leave a lasting impression. But typically, no. 

Do ignorant people bother you?. Is it worse when they posture an ego/have a tude with you, or despite if they were a good natured person or both?


----------



## Daveyboy

No one gives me an attitude.. 
The few times over years at my job where someone has been nasty..
I will just walk up to them, get in their face and smile..
and say "Come back when you're in a better mood" haha.. 
Sometimes people are just having a bad day and need a laugh.. So I give them one..


I am putting up my Xmas Tree...
It is a pre-lit one.. The lights are colored...
I like them better than white lights..
Do you put up a tree???? Describe it a little please.. and Merry Christmas.. haha


----------



## NicoShy

I'm debating putting a tree up. I had to throw the one I had away when I moved because of packing restraints. But Xmas can be exhausting and expensive. 

What are the plans for New Years?


----------



## karenw

Nothing planned may pop around my sisters.

What are you attempting to do tomorrow?


----------



## yummyfunnybones

Going to the library.

If you could live anywhere where would it be?


----------



## TeenyBeany

Id love to go back to Orange County California. It's just so darn expensive...

You can only take 3 items with you to a deserted island... what do u take?


----------



## DarrellLicht

A camera, drinking water, satellite phone.

I'll take photo's of the place, when I worn out my stay, i'll phone somebody to come get me. I would remain hydrated while I am waiting. 

Anybody else thinking about this 'Steve300' guy? From some of his posts, he did seem like a conflicted individual. I really did feel for the guy. I can't help but feel some guilt about not reaching out or acknowledging him. My natural aversion of reaching out to others may have cost a life.


----------



## housebunny

moroff said:


> Anybody else thinking about this 'Steve300' guy?


Yes, I have. I was curious about him. I'm really sorry that this happened.

Next person, same question.


----------



## NicoShy

I dont know what happened did someone kill themselves?

Do you prefer Friday or Saturday nights and why?


----------



## Hoyden

Fridays- the weekend still has potential. If only I made use of it!!


Do you have any bad habits?


----------



## Owl-99

Self pity

Same question


----------



## Esugi78

Procrastina... hold that thought

Does what you watch affected you? It does to me, not sure if that's common or not. Last month I was on a Big Bang theory marathon and I feel like a geeky diva like Sheldon (lol), now I just started Dexter and I feel... darker


----------



## h00dz

Yes what I watch can affect me, which is why I try and watch more positive things. If I watch something negative or really sad, It can often leave an impression on me.

What about music, can that leave an impression on you?


----------



## DarrellLicht

h00dz said:


> Yes what I watch can affect me, which is why I try and watch more positive things. If I watch something negative or really sad, It can often leave an impression on me.
> 
> What about music, can that leave an impression on you?


Everything leaves an impression. We are impressionable beings. Or we would be inanimate objects..

What's the last thing that has frightened you?


----------



## SunshineSam218

The last thing that frightened me: was hearing that I have to go into surgery. Never been to surgery before, and the minute I found out I had to go through surgery I was very frightened and found myself having trouble sleeping at night.

Next person:
Have you ever been in love before?


----------



## harrison

Yes - about half a dozen times.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## TheVoid

Crime and punishment - read for the third time

How do you plan to endure the eventful Christmas time alone, without any friends and literally nowhere to go or invited to?


----------



## hasbeenpugged

I actually won't be alone. The family of a friend of mine invited me again this year, and so I will be spending 2 days with them.
If it wasn't for that family, it would be only me and my doggy and maybe my sister through skype.

Do you believe in soulmates or do you think this a myth?


----------



## Hoyden

I think there are people we connect with more readily and more closely than others. However, I don't believe in "The One" or that I have a single soulmate out there. 



Have you met anyone you found that connection with?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Yes. I miss them. 

what's the last thing that embarrassed you?


----------



## Colhad75

Lots of Iced Coffee, I get addicted to it but I really need to get off it. 

Do you like taking photos of objects or people?


----------



## EccentricCat

Landscapes. 

What is your quest?


----------



## Thedood

The find the one thing that has eluded me all of my life: finding happiness. 

What's the next thing you're really looking forward to?


----------



## Hoyden

Some relatives are coming into town this weekend- a small highlight 


Is there a particular event coming up that is filling you with dread?


----------



## IcedOver

Oh yes. Don't want to discuss it, but it could be really bad, totally devastating to me.

At what age did you stop believing in Santa Claus, and under what circumstances?


----------



## DarrellLicht

About age seven or eight when I realised the prospect of 'being a good boy all year-round' presented too much of a challenge. So I more or less gave up, took what I could get from mom and dad. I thought that rendering Santa as this imaginary entity was part of the fun. A mascot of sorts. I took it as tongue-in-cheek whenever I saw a package addressed to be, but from 'Santa'.. Awwwe..

How's your family? parents/siblings?


----------



## TheVoid

Good and somewhat supportive. One brother, one sister and parents. Most of them suffer from SA/depression/paranoia and stuff.

What are your plans for Christmas?


----------



## Daveyboy

Relax, watch some Basketball, try to enjoy the day.. and Call my Mom..


What would you like for Christmas ??
(something material, not an unobtainable wish)
If you've been good maybe I will get it for you...


----------



## Hush7

I've been good this year. I would like to see a current picture of you, Davey. 

Same question to the next person.


----------



## riderless

I'd like a stomach botox or possibly stapling if it's cheaper and not too painful.

What would you like from the Easter Bunny next Easter?


----------



## Daveyboy

The Easter bunny in my house never brought gifts...
Only candy...


Back to Christmas....

Do you wrap your gifts???
Or do you toss them in a gift bag????

If you've been good I might get you something...what would you like??
but I'll toss it in a bag, because gift wrapping is an art I don't behold....

EDIT: The last part is not for Hush, she used up her gift wish already...:lol


----------



## housebunny

I wrap them but they are lumpy. I love curling ribbon though. 

Do you believe in extraterrestrials or life on other planets?


----------



## losteternal

I hope they are more civilised than us if there is life on other planets. I certainly would not rule it out. They are probably too intelligent to come to Earth and watch us fighting and blowing eachother up. (how cynical am I ?)

What is your favourite sport and do you play?


----------



## Esugi78

Like lots of movies, but among the ones I liked best is Forest Gump. 

Can you idle chat?


----------



## housebunny

Not for very long before things get awkward

Do you dance? (other than inside the safety of your house)


----------



## h00dz

housebunny said:


> Not for very long before things get awkward
> 
> Do you dance? (other than inside the safety of your house)


I used to dance when I was in my rave days :boogie

But that hasn't been for some time now. I have to mow the lawn today but I don't want too, will you come and mow it for me?

On a side note this is the first thing that comes up on google when you put in mow the lawn:


----------



## housebunny

h00dz said:


> I used to dance when I was in my rave days :boogie


Cool!

If you're paying for my ticket, I just might mow your lawn.:boogie

Would you rather hike or bike?


----------



## Owl-99

Hike only a short way of course

Why don't you change your life?


----------



## Hoyden

Why didn't the Curly Wurly get up at 4am?

Because It's Twurly.

I enjoyed the jaw-sticking quality of the Curly Wurly, though it's been years (decades??) since I had one.



How do you feel about New Year's Eve?


----------



## h00dz

Hoyden said:


> Why didn't the Curly Wurly get up at 4am?
> 
> Because It's Twurly.
> 
> I enjoyed the jaw-sticking quality of the Curly Wurly, though it's been years (decades??) since I had one.
> 
> How do you feel about New Year's Eve?


Not good, I'm going to be alone and well thats enough said. Which is a shame as I wish I had the charisma to be someone i'm not, at least then I would be around people.

So I ask everyone this, would you spend NYE with someone that is lonely and had no friends?


----------



## housebunny

h00dz said:


> So I ask everyone this, would you spend NYE with someone that is lonely and had no friends?


If I liked them, sure, why not?

Do you have any plans for NYE?


----------



## harrison

New Years Eve doesn't even enter into my thoughts anymore - I couldn't care less what I do - will probably just have a quiet night at home. I'm just glad that I seem to have a (reasonable) grip on reality - I have had a few New Year's Eve where that wasn't the case.

Are you resilient?


----------



## housebunny

don36 said:


> New Years Eve doesn't even enter into my thoughts anymore - I couldn't care less what I do - will probably just have a quiet night at home. I'm just glad that I seem to have a (reasonable) grip on reality - I have had a few New Year's Eve where that wasn't the case.


I know. I didn't even think about it until I read some things about it here. Now I feel kind of bad I won't be doing anything.

I am resilient enough! I think anyone who lasts any amount of time here has to be resilient. Also, I've been through a bunch of **** that just about killed me this past year, and I made it, so yeah,I think I earned the right to say that.

What is your favorite dessert?


----------



## Owl-99

Desserts are my domain that is for sure, Cream cakes are probably my favourite but cheesecakes come a close second.

Who is your favourite author?


----------



## Hoyden

Tough choice as there are a few authors I buy sight unseen. Today I'll choose Connie Willis (apologies to David Mitchell, Kate Atkinson...)



How do you read books these days? Do you buy paper or hardbacks, borrow from the library, buy ebooks or listen to audiobooks?


----------



## harrison

Hoyden said:


> Tough choice as there are a few authors I buy sight unseen. Today I'll choose Connie Willis (apologies to David Mitchell, Kate Atkinson...)
> 
> *
> How do you read books these days? Do you buy paper or hardbacks, borrow from the library, buy ebooks or listen to audiobooks?*


I do all of the above. I love books so I have lots of them. I go to libraries a lot, plus I buy heaps. I've started using an ereader a bit lately - I was actually too impatient to wait for the book I ordered this morning so I put it on the kindle so could start straight away - I still prefer a real book in my hands though - I like the initial impression I get from the cover art etc, plus I'm just a bit old-fashioned.

Same question to the next person.


----------



## Daveyboy

I use a Kindle ...
I like it better than real books because I can change the Font size..
makes it easier on the eyes....

But I haven't read a book in a few months....

It is snowing here today...
Have you gotten any Winter snow this year yet???
If you are from Australia I guess have you gotten a Winter sunburn yet???
I think that's how it works.. haha


----------



## losteternal

No snow here yet and really don't want any I'm scared of driving in it, scared my horse Will fall over in it and just hate the stuff I fall over constantly.

Can you speak more than one language ? I am very impressed by people who know two or more languages.


----------



## harrison

losteternal said:


> No snow here yet and really don't want any I'm scared of driving in it, scared my horse Will fall over in it and just hate the stuff I fall over constantly.
> 
> Can you speak more than one language ? *I am very impressed by people who know two or more languages*.


Me too - I am always amazed when I hear about people that can speak a few languages. I've been trying to learn Indonesian for years - when I was up there a year or two ago I could speak it quite well, but I was manic at the time. The mind is a very strange thing - especially mine. 

And no Davey we haven't had any sunburn yet thank God - but it's going to be 40 degrees here tomorrow.

Are you on an antidepressant and how do you feel about them?


----------



## SunshineSam218

Yes I'm on Celexa right now and I think it helps me out in ways but in other ways I'm not sure if it helps me out at all. I'm diagnosed with bi polar and I noticed my moods are not as bad as they used to be. So I believe they do help out in good ways. 

Next question:
Have you ever fallen in love before? If so, has it changed you're life any?


----------



## h00dz

BlueWeepingRose said:


> Yes I'm on Celexa right now and I think it helps me out in ways but in other ways I'm not sure if it helps me out at all. I'm diagnosed with bi polar and I noticed my moods are not as bad as they used to be. So I believe they do help out in good ways.
> 
> Next question:
> Have you ever fallen in love before? If so, has it changed you're life any?


Yeah I have. If anything it showed me how dangerous love can be when it goes pear shaped :|. Of course its great while it lasts but it can be fleeting and often than not people get hurt in the process.

But it doesn't have to be this way, never stop trying!

I only have 1 week off work over Christmas, how long is your Christmas break?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Incidentally, I'm on my off time during Christmas. I get a dispatch next Friday.

Have you bought presents for anybody?


----------



## Hoyden

I have bought and made gifts for family. All sorted! They just need to be wrapped  My workplace Secret Santa gift was rejected by the recipient. It was a joke gift, just a silly thing- but what a rude *******!


Do you enjoy receiving gifts?


----------



## Owl-99

I guess, I think I prefer to give a gift than receive one. 

Are you happy with your life considering your struggle with SA ?


----------



## DottedLine

All things considered,I'm grateful for what I have. So,fairly happy.

What would happen in an ideal day for you?


----------



## harrison

Well now lets see - I would check my bank balance and see that 100 million dollars had mysteriously been added to my account. Then I'd get a call from Yingluck Shinawatra's personal assistant ( the Thai PM - come on , keep up you guys! ) - telling me that she has fallen madly in love with me and will be waiting for me in Bangkok after I get my first class flight there - with Thai Airways of course. 

That would be a good start. 

Same question to the next person.


----------



## Hush7

don36 said:


> Well now lets see - I would check my bank balance and see that 100 million dollars had mysteriously been added to my account. Then I'd get a call from Yingluck Shinawatra's personal assistant ( the Thai PM - come on , keep up you guys! ) - telling me that she has fallen madly in love with me and will be waiting for me in Bangkok after I get my first class flight there - with Thai Airways of course.
> 
> That would be a good start.
> 
> Same question to the next person.


You just broke Monica's heart. Look how sad she looks:










My ideal day is pretty much the same as yours only mine has Keanu Reeves falling in love with me and whisking me off to Prague.

Same question to the next person.


----------



## harrison

Oh no - I forgot all about poor Monica - Jee, what a fickle [email protected]$% I am.


----------



## Daveyboy

Waking up and being Keanu Reeves.. hehehe

Really besides unobtainable luck..
I would like to wake up not tired.. Really clean and organize my place..
Go for a run and the gym..
Then come back have a little food/snack,
and watch Netflix on the sofa with someone special,
till we both fell asleep.. Maybe.. haha
Yea, not too interesting.. Have to think bigger
..Maybe being Xena sidekick....haha

Same question.. What is your ideal day??? Am I involved in this somehow?? haha


----------



## hasbeenpugged

I think my ideal day would look something like that (and maybe it will, someday):

waking up, it's warm and sunny, turning around and see her looking at me with a smile
.....
going out for brunch
taking the paddleboards out on a lake, coming back home in the late evening, watching tv shows together, snuggled up on the couch.
Then, I notice Daveyboy peering in through the window, and I quickly close the blinds. 

What is a hobby or guilty pleasure that you would like to share with someone special?


----------



## farfegnugen

Well, usually I share my lunch with those willing to risk my cooking.

Favorite Christmas/holiday memory?


----------



## h00dz

Daveyboy said:


> Waking up and being Keanu Reeves.. hehehe


Davey :heart Hush7 ? 

Tiptoes off...

:tiptoe


----------



## harrison

h00dz said:


> Davey :heart Hush7 ?
> 
> Tiptoes off...
> 
> :tiptoe


That is just so cute I can't stand it. I'm coming over for the wedding btw you two.

Edit: if they let me through Customs that is - might have a slight problem with the visa but we can always work that crap out.


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> Davey :heart Hush7 ?
> 
> Tiptoes off...
> 
> :tiptoe





don36 said:


> That is just so cute I can't stand it. I'm coming over for the wedding btw you two.
> 
> Edit: if they let me through Customs that is - might have a slight problem with the visa but we can always work that crap out.


You two had better watch out. If you embarrass Davey, he and Goliath might come after you!










I don't have a favorite holiday memory so the next person can share their favorite memory instead.


----------



## Daveyboy

h00dz said:


> :tiptoe





don36 said:


> That is just so cute I can't stand it. I'm coming over for the wedding btw you two.
> 
> .


Oh.. You guys...:lol



Next question...
Would you rather have your favorite late night snack??
or your favorite breakfast??


----------



## Zack

I don't have late night snacks so it would have to be breakfast.

Peanut butter on toast or butter on toast?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Of the two, Peanut butter. Just cos it's yummier. I don't eat toast for breffust typically.

If there were to be a SAS convention where some of the more prolific posters had their own booth with their avatar for a poster for them to sign autographs with. Some could host a Q&A seminar, would you attend?


----------



## Hush7

moroff said:


> Of the two, Peanut butter. Just cos it's yummier. I don't eat toast for breffust typically.
> 
> If there were to be a SAS convention where some of the more prolific posters had their own booth with their avatar for a poster for them to sign autographs with. Some could host a Q&A seminar, would you attend?


Yes, I would attend and stop by your booth. I'd take a lot of pictures too! 

Today was a horrible day. :cry I found a few grey hairs and am now paranoid that I am getting old. Do you have grey hair? Do you dye your hair? If you dye your hair, do you dye it your old natural color or do you dye it a different color?


----------



## harrison

I'm slowly starting to go grey. It doesn't really bother me - I try to look on the bright side of things and I think I'm probably lucky at my age even just to still have hair. I do get a bit sick of the occasional grey eyebrow though ( what the hell is that btw??) - I cut those little suckers out. I would never dye my hair - it always seems to be noticeable with guys. With girls/women it seems to be different - just dye those babies right outta there young lady!

Same question as I'm very tired today and can't think.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I get my own booth? what an honor :teeth then there would need to be a commission for some outfit to manufacture action figures, lunch boxes, trading cards..

I don't have any grey yet. Last time I dyed my hair was probably a couple years ago. I dyed it black. I don't think I'll do it again. Maybe if I had real life affirmation on the matter..

What is your favorite euphemism/expression?


----------



## Daveyboy

I guess a common euphemism for me would be..

Drats!! or Darn! I use that because I don't curse because I'm a good boy..

I think that what a euphemism is... haha

Is your Christmas Tree up and lit??? 
Do you have to make a lot of calls on Christmas?? If so are you nervous??
Expecting any good gifts???


----------



## Hush7

I didn't get a Christmas tree this year. 
I only have to make one phone call on Christmas. Not really anxious but probably will be as the phone dials. 
I'm excited about my present from you, Davey. I'm getting a current picture of you hugging Mittens? :yes

Same questions to the next person.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Don't got no Christmas tree. I might expect a call from my mom or dad. Frankly I would be surprised if any of my siblings decides to call me up... I remember one year my eldest sister called me... All liquored up and all :blank. 
My mom sent me fur-lined slippers. If you don't tell her what you want, or avoid the subject altogether, she'll send something lol.. I do wear them around the apartment. keeps the socks from getting too dirty..

Did you go shopping at any point this week? how was your anxiety level? I really made a trying effort to be calm/level. All the affluent couples seemed to look at me with pity.. At least I don't look like a clown with the Santa hat and all :no bah...


----------



## Hush7

Yes, I did go shopping. Anxiety wasn't too bad because I went during weird times in order to avoid the crowds. If you hit the mall, I find shopping around dinner time is best. About 30 minutes until closing time is also good, unless you run into employees who like to tell you they're closing in 10 minutes. :afr

What are you doing on New Year's Eve? May I join you? Hopefully you won't mind me trying to kiss you at midnight.


----------



## LittleTortillaBoy

The worst illness was when my appendix bursted when i was 10 yrs old.It felt like a ice pick stabbing my side.

What kind of foods are in your fridge?


----------



## purechaos

Edible kinds? 

If you got stuck in an animated movie, which one would you wanna be stuck in and which character are you?


----------



## Daveyboy

Oh maybe Toy Story...
I guess I would be a Ken doll for obvious reasons.. haha

Same question to the next person, stuck in an animated movie, what movie/character.??...

Edit.. Somehow a question Hush asked got passed over.. Too bad I missed it earlier...
Anyway my answer is...


----------



## Hush7

Was Wendy in the South Park movie? I like her. She's feisty!









If I can't be Wendy, I want to be Cinderella because that was my favorite Disney movie growing up. If anyone knows where I can get a fairy godmother, please let me know. 








Multiple questions for the next person:
1. Did you answer my lamb poll yet?
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/do-you-eat-lamb-789546/
2. What do you think of colored cords? Red? Teal? Blue? Would you wear brightly colored corduroy pants?
3. If you haven't done so already, will you please post your picture in one of the photo threads and post an accent tag? You can also PM them to me.


----------



## purechaos

1. No, but I'll check it out
2. I might wear navy cords, I don't see myself doing bright though.
3. Would post a photo in a thread if this forum was viewable to members only.


----------



## purechaos

Oh yeah, if you could invent something what would it be?


----------



## housebunny

Bee and wasp repellant.

Who was the last person to knock/ring at your door?


----------



## DottedLine

An uninvited friend and her two small children who wanted to stay the night.That was a hoot.:roll

Beach or pool and why?


----------



## harrison

I like to swim in pools better than at the beach. I'm not a particularly strong swimmer so the surf worries me a bit. I also like the convenience of pools - I don't like public ones though - too many people that I think will be looking at me. ( and who obviously aren't, of course.)

I love the beach though - especially in the morning before it gets too hot or later in the afternoon - at dusk. Great to walk along and just relax.

( does this sound like it should be on RSVP to you? ) 

Where would you like to go to tomorrow if you could?


----------



## Owl-99

Wynyard Tasmania

Do you believe in God?


----------



## DottedLine

don36 said:


> I love the beach though - especially in the morning before it gets too hot or later in the afternoon - at dusk. Great to walk along and just relax.
> 
> ( does this sound like it should be on RSVP to you? )


Lol yep...do you like pins coladas & getting caught in the rain too? :lol


----------



## harrison

tannasg said:


> Wynyard Tasmania
> 
> Do you believe in God?


Definitely not in the conventional sense of the word. But I think it may not be unreasonable to think there could be something beyond our current level of experience or understanding.

Do you know where the word "avatar" comes from?


----------



## Buerhle

Not really

Are they lots of things that attract you to people


----------



## DottedLine

Lol @KarenW..how'd u get the fancy ~ thingo?

In answer to Tannsg's Q-
I believe in a higher power..I say God coz it's easy but I don't really believe in an all seeing,all knowing,frowning,mighty,omnipresent deity.
Just something bigger than us. An energy maybe.

What was the last thing that had you laughing uncontrollably?


----------



## DottedLine

Ooops..must've taken me longer to reply than I realised. Sorry guys &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## purechaos

Laughing uncontrollable.... hmmmm sucks I cant remember ....lol I laugh a lot so I dunno 

Do you often remember your dreams?


----------



## losteternal

The Harry hill film, very childish and silly, exactly the sort of thing that appeals to me.

How many weddings and funerals have you been to?


----------



## Owl-99

2 weddings and no funerals due to the fact that my family live all over the world.

How many times have you visited the dentist in the last 5 years?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Twice... I probably ought to go now that the company I work for has since ditched wells fargo as a insurance carrier... They were in a word, incompetent.

Say you made a friend. You've known each other for a couple years and you two get along great. You might go far enough to say you love this person. Friend in question is a extrovert who sometimes encourages you to be more sociable. How would this affect you? Would you feel enabled or just as fearful as before?


----------



## Daveyboy

I would feel both.. I would be happy I had a friend to push me, but I would have to set boundaries and tell them phrases not to use.. Like " You seem quiet". or " just go over and talk to her".. let me move when I'm ready..

I would be fearful that would happen...

Lots of snow going on.. Not looking forward to digging my car out...
When was the last time you shoveled snow????
If you help me I will give you Hot Chocolate and stuff.....


----------



## Pompeii

Well, I've never seen snow so I would presume my snow shovelling skills to be substandard and therefore not worthy of chocolate.

Have you ****ed up 2014 already? It's wise to get a head start on these sorts of things says Negative Nelly.


----------



## Owl-99

How can I **** up on 2014 when I have zero expectation apart from the natural cause of events that things will always get worse.

Have you given up on yourself already?


----------



## harrison

No, not at all. I've done many really stupid things and I doubt that I ever will fit into mainstream society - but I try to remind myself that I don't particularly want to anyway, and that I'm not hurting anyone - so I reckon I'm not too bad after all.

When was the last time you smoked a joint?


----------



## karenw

Years & Years ago, I tried it and I thought it was pointless.

When & What was the last thing you did that was positive?


----------



## housebunny

This morning I did some yoga.

Are you reliable?


----------



## DarrellLicht

You can set a watch on me. And I do what I say I would do. I might express some distaste sometimes.

Have you felt platonic love with a person the same gender as you?


----------



## housebunny

Many times.

Have you ever been the recipient of a practical joke? What happened?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Picked up to use a payphone at my middle school (.. really showing my age here..) and the earpiece was smeared with Vaseline. It was a random thing, I don't think I was targeted. I honestly can't think of anything else. I was most often the administer of the 'practical joke'.. 

Same question for the next person.


----------



## h00dz

Yeah I have.

The only one I can remember at the moment was my friendship group at the time in uni egged me on saying this girl liked me, and i totally fell for it so i made an advance and little did i know it was a setup so I got totally mocked and shutdown :|

Live and learn I say!

I like summer sports cricket and tennis, but i know cricket doesn't get to many countries in this forum, what are sports you have heard of that you know nothing about?


----------



## DarrellLicht

probably just sports in general. Just don't care for it. 

How do you feel about the polyamorous lifestyle? would you live in that sort of household?


----------



## Hush7

Not a fan. No way.

Oh, I forgot. If Davey changes his mind about marrying me, I'm going to be Hoody's second wife since he'll be married to Minnie already. I should get a third back up husband just in case both Davey and Hoody back out.

Two questions for the next person:

1. Will you marry me if Davey and Hoody dump me?
2. How's 2014 going for you?


----------



## Owl-99

1. I don't answer hypothetical questions
2. I have 2 nieces coming to stay with us, so I will have my work cut out for me. 

Did you enjoy Christmas ?


----------



## housebunny

It wasn't so bad. 

What are you up to today?


----------



## power2theweak

Trying to recover from the flu. 

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Owl-99

2 cats

Do you drive?


----------



## purechaos

Yes have the license and speeding tickets to prove it...

Where do you shop online if you do?


----------



## Hush7

I shop all over.

I enjoy having background noise on such as the radio or tv. What about you? Do you find yourself putting background noise on and if so, what?

Edit: I'm adding a second question, but you don't have to answer it if you don't want to. I'm just slightly curious because I seriously have no clue what's going on since I haven't paid attention to the news in a few days.

Where do you get your news from? News radio, news on tv, newspaper, online, from a know-it-all that tells you what's going on?


----------



## Owl-99

I get my news from TV and online.

Yes I will have music or the TV on, quiet is alright sometimes just depends how I feel.

Do you have any nieces or nephews and if so do you see them regularly?


----------



## Owl-99

Diana Gabaldon The Outlander series, they are long books but they tell a great story.

Can you touch your toes?


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes.. Very easily..
I am kind of flexible like that..
It comes from biting my toe nails well into my 20s.. :haha


Have you ever been in a hot tub???
I never have. 
Do you have one.... or can we find one together???


----------



## harrison

I think I must have done that back in the dream time. ( when I was on benzos - bit hard to actually remember what was real and what was fantasy) 

I would love to do that again but will have to wait until I lose my tummy I'm afraid - far too embarassing!

I just put a watch on today - I sort of have a little collection of them but I actually hate wearing them - I'm a big sook and don't like the feeling of them on my wrist. Very annoying! 

Do you wear a watch?


----------



## hasbeenpugged

Only sometimes, when I cannot use my phone to keep track of time, which is mostly when doing sporty things or going to a club.

Are you a milk or dark chocolate kind of person? Why?


----------



## Buerhle

Milk - sweet tooth

Ar you a cereal with milk person


----------



## Owl-99

Sure am no dry cereal here.

If you could live in any country where would you live and why?


----------



## Mochyn

Antarctica because I love penguins

Is bigger always better?


----------



## Daveyboy

My Mom always said the bigger, the better..... So I guess it's true..
..and I won't argue with her because I am a good boy...


Had 2 buttered bagels today..!! What's up with that????
..Did you do something "unhealthy" today???


----------



## Hush7

Yes. I had horrible day so I had a McDonald's small fry for lunch and a Taco Bell potato burrito for dinner.

Same question to the next person.


----------



## Owl-99

I had a slice of baked blueberry cheesecake for brunch. 

Same question.


----------



## housebunny

breathing exhaust and hardly eating

would you live in a tiny house?


----------



## Juha1039

I could live in tiny house. Could be nice.

What is your favourite sport?


----------



## Daveyboy

To watch... Football 
To play... Basketball


I'm in the mood for pudding... Which one are you in the mood for??
Rice pudding...? Bread pudding..? Chocolate pudding..?
I have a big bowl with 2 spoons... Can you share???


----------



## Hush7

I've never had rice pudding and I'm not really a fan of bread pudding or chocolate pudding. Is the wedding off? I've never had tapioca pudding. I guess I'm not the pudding type, unless we're talking about pudding bundt cakes. I'll share a slice of chocolate pudding bundt cake with you.










Do you have any phobias? Never mind! Go with Cypher's question.


----------



## Daveyboy

Oh.. You both posted at the same time.. 
So I get to answer both...
..and I love both cakes, better than pudding... 

Phobias...
Deep Water/Sharks.. Even though I live near the ocean
Extreme fear of heights.. I get dizzy visiting the skyscrapers of NYC
Needles... hate them


Allergies..
I am allergic to Dogs/Cats.. But can build up a tolerance to them very fast...

Next question.. Pick one
Do you have any allergies??
Do you have any phobias???


----------



## purechaos

No phobias other than with people lol

Is your attendance good at your job


----------



## Mochyn

My body has 100% attendance rate at work, my mind has about 7% attendance. 

Where do you see yourself in 5 years time?


----------



## harrison

Probably still spending an inordinate amount of time in Bali, or maybe Thailand? 

Same question.


----------



## Mochyn

preferably spending an inordinate amount of time in Bali or maybe Thailand.

What would you do if you found a large sum of money in the street?


----------



## harrison

At the moment it would be one of the worst things that could happen to me - I would spend it. I'm sort of manic at the moment - so it wouldn't be pretty, although it would look like I was having a great time. I'd probably fly to Paris (like I did last time), stay at a very expensive hotel and then buy a nice car and drive around Europe or something. Then once the money had run out I'd get really depressed and lie on my bed for a few months and try and work out where all the money went and what had just happened.

Same question.


----------



## harrison

Mochyn said:


> *preferably spending an inordinate amount of time in Bali* or maybe Thailand.
> 
> What would you do if you found a large sum of money in the street?


Haha - just come to Ubud some time and ask around for "Don".


----------



## Daveyboy

Depends how much money..

$20,000.00 ??? Buy a new really big comfy sofa......
..then take a short vacation and treat whoever wanted to go with me...

More than that.. Not really sure.. I guess the same....


Are you interested in the Football Playoffs that are taking place..??
Who are you rooting for????


----------



## housebunny

Uh, no. I didn't even know they were taking place. I quit tv four years ago. Actually I don't know about most things that are happening unless someone who does watch or read the newspaper says something to me.

If you were a waiter and a customer was being rude, would you spit in their food?


----------



## Buerhle

No.

Have you been a waiter before


----------



## harrison

No - I've never done that, although I've worked in a lot of restaurants when I was younger. I even worked in a place making fondue once - I'm not sure how I actually got the job but I did it for a while.

Have you ever had your own business?


----------



## housebunny

No but once me and a friend made jewelry out of recycled materials. We only sold a couple things, but we had so much fun designing.

Is there any kind of story behind your name?


----------



## Mochyn

It means pig. I'm a truffle pig, chocolate truffles that is.

Why do you think you'd be the right candidate for this position?


----------



## housebunny

Mochyn said:


> It means pig. I'm a truffle pig, chocolate truffles that is.
> 
> Why do you think you'd be the right candidate for this position?


Wut? :lol

I think I would be right for this position because....wait a minute, what's the position?

Question for the next person...answer Mochyn's question or what would your want ad for a partner say?


----------



## harrison

Ad for partner:

Hi - do you even vaguely resemble Monica Bellucci? Do you have a valid passport and are you able to travel at a moments notice? How are you with unexpected and slightly unusual situations when they present themselves? Oh, and what's the limit on your credit card - mine seems to not be working at the moment. 

Same question.


----------



## h00dz

Why hello there.

Do you like alpha stun muffins? Do you like men that look like Taylor Lautner? Guys with really big feet? (you know what I'm saying ladies  ) If so I'm your man! All you have to do is send 3 easy payments of $59.95 and you could be in the running to get this awesome package! 
But wait there is more, order in the next 15 minutes and you could also get this free cooking and cleaning kit so you can make all my meals and clean the house too! Deal of a life time ladies, this offer will not last so order now!

Disclaimer:Some aspects of this service may or may not be considered satire, money cannot be refunded if product does not meet expectations.

I'm an idiot, agree?


----------



## Daveyboy

I'll agree... because I think it's funnier and I don't like to argue....So..


Am I an idiot??? Can I come over and be an idiot with you???


----------



## housebunny

Are you exciting to be around? Do you have the patience of a saint?

Monica Belluci, huh? She is hot! 

Next person, same question. Tell us some stuff you ad says.

Oh, dear, I'm late.


----------



## Hush7

I don't have an ad. I have stickers on my head that say:

Damaged
As is
No returns

No wonder why there have been no takers. 

When you watch football or any type of sport on the telly, what kind of snacks do you munch on? Can I come over next week to watch the Seahawks game with you? I'll bring nachos.


----------



## Pompeii

What is football? Is that when people cut off some poor unsuspecting person's foot and kick the foot around like a ball?

I'm glad I didn't get the partner advertisement question because my advertisement would be in Braille.

Do you prefer a heatwave or a cold snap?


----------



## Owl-99

Cold snap every time as I detest hot weather, hell I don't even like warm weather. 

Can you hear the bell ringing ?


----------



## harrison

Yes I can but I'm skipping school today because I'm not feeling well.

Do you keep your chocolate in the fridge?


----------



## harrison

Haha - probably the huge block of Cadbury Fruit and Nut, Davey - that's if Hushy didn't get to it first. 

Same question.


----------



## Hush7

My refrigerator is filled with beverages, condiments, yogurt and apples right now so I don't know what you would grab. I need to go to the grocery store. You can have some dark chocolate Toblerone. It's in my cupboard next to a couple bags of Swedish Fish. Why do you guys keep your chocolate in the refrigerator?

Do you prefer showers or baths? Hot, warm or cold showers? What kind of baths? Bubble baths with bath toys and those soapy bath crayons? :lol


----------



## Owl-99

I prefer showers.

Have you kissed anyone under the mistletoe recently?


----------



## housebunny

No! Not even close. 

When was the last time you were tickled? :lol I haven't even thought of that word for so long, it looks odd to me.


----------



## harrison

Hush7 said:


> My refrigerator is filled with beverages, condiments, yogurt and apples right now so I don't know what you would grab. I need to go to the grocery store. You can have some dark chocolate Toblerone. It's in my cupboard next to a couple bags of Swedish Fish. *Why do you guys keep your chocolate in the refrigerator?*
> 
> Do you prefer showers or baths? Hot, warm or cold showers? What kind of baths? Bubble baths with bath toys and those soapy bath crayons? :lol


Well, it's going to be 35 degrees here today Hushy and 42 tomorrow.  So it's partly to stop it getting all soft and yucko. Plus we sometimes get these tiny little ants in our kitchen and it keeps them away from it too.

I used to like a nice hot bath but haven't had one for years. Only showers.
Now, back to Housebunny's question:

_When was the last time you were tickled? I haven't even thought of that word for so long, it looks odd to me._


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> . Why do you guys keep your chocolate in the refrigerator?


.... I like it cold and a little harder.

I am very ticklish.. So sometimes when I go to the Dr., she will put the stethoscope on my side and I will giggle a little... hehe

I just saw a commercial with Robin Williams in it..
Don't you find him highly annoying.. 
like you want to take a bat to his head???? haha


----------



## DarrellLicht

Yes. I prefer to just tune him out and maybe he'll just go away. 

Have you kept any promises to anyone in your life?


----------



## Buerhle

Ya, I think so

Are you accountable


----------



## Pompeii

Only if I use a calculator.

Have you ever been to a musical? If so, which one?


----------



## Daveyboy

I have been to a couple in New York City..
I've seen:

Cats... (eh)
Lion King..(very good)
My Fair Lady..(Great)
Grease..(ok)
maybe others I can't think of right now...

Same question...


----------



## housebunny

Yeah! It was Sweeney Todd. It was really good, too. The only other one I've ever seen is Stomp.

Oops sorry. Next person, Davey's question.


----------



## Buerhle

I'm not into musicals


----------



## Hush7

I saw The Lion King in NYC with Davey. :lol

Let's see...I've seen several musicals multiple times. The Lion King, Spamalot, Phantom of the Opera, Oklahoma. Seen some only once like Jesus Christ Superstar, Pirates of Penzance, The King and I. I've seen a bunch of others I can't seem to recall at the moment. I like musicals.

Do you have a good memory? What's your fondest memory?


----------



## h00dz

I have a terrible memory, I cant even remember what I'm typing right now!

Can you please explain this?


----------



## harrison

:um I think she's obviously very fond of that car. 

What's your favourite type of ice-cream?


----------



## Richard83

Pistachio ice cream, mmm 

In which year do you think we will make contact with an extraterrestrial intelligence?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I thought 'we' have been making contact with extraterrestrials for some time..

What is your greatest desire in life?


----------



## purechaos

To have no desires 

Same question


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I saw The Lion King in NYC with Davey. :lol


:fall :clap

To have one person in my life that I enjoy and can count on for anything...

Maybe one who once in a while says "stop hogging the pillows".....

Are you a pillow hog or a blanket thief???
Or a roamer??? Haha I'm all 3...


----------



## Hush7

I like sleeping on one pillow. I hog blankets while getting settled in bed but have a tendency to wake up with just a sheet covering me. I only roam when restless. If I am dead tired, I will barely move at all during the night.

Does the camera really add 10 pounds? I was horrified when I saw a picture of myself today. I swear the camera added 15 or 20 pounds. :cry


----------



## Locut0s

Hush7 said:


> I like sleeping on one pillow. I hog blankets while getting settled in bed but have a tendency to wake up with just a sheet covering me. I only roam when restless. If I am dead tired, I will barely move at all during the night.
> 
> Does the camera really add 10 pounds? I was horrified when I saw a picture of myself today. I swear the camera added 15 or 20 pounds. :cry


Yes and no  The reason for this idea is 2 fold. One we aren't used to seeing ourselves that much. Aside from mirrors we spend 99% of the time looking out from our bodies and don't really have as good a feeling for the way we really look as we may think. Two, cameras require good lighting to capture good photos. Never use the built in flash to take a picture, if you do it should have a diffuser on it or be pointed at the ceiling or away from the subject. Otherwise harsh lighting will add all kinds of natural shadows to the picture and anyone in these situations will come across looking different than they normally do.

Do you like diet coke/ soda? I'm addicted to the stuff!


----------



## coeur_brise

Not a big fan of diet. I like my corn syrup, yummy.

How does this year feel different from last year?


----------



## Grog

This year feels no different to last In fact today feels no different to yesterday

Good question so same to next 
How does this year feel different to last ?


----------



## Owl-99

We have an evil new Government so more despondency. 

How would you like to die?


----------



## TenYears

Can't talk about that on this forum.

Vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## purechaos

Chocolate!

Do you drink soda, if so what's your favorite?


----------



## Hush7

I like diet ginger ale but don't drink it often.

I need to go to Vancouver to have Locut0s give me a how to take pictures that aren't totally horrifying tutorial. Is there something you wish someone on SAS could teach you? Who has the skills you want and what exactly do you want to learn from them?


Also, I feel like I should mention that I peeked at Locut0s' photos and they are freaking amazing! Wow!! You should all click on his links. :clap


----------



## Daveyboy

I would like to hire Hush to be my tutor...
She is really nice and friendly no matter what..and never seems to be in a bad or blah mood...
..and she's always find a funny or cute gif to go with any response...
I want to be tutored....

Everyone always says they can't wait for the warmer weather... But why??
What would you do if summer was tomorrow??
..or if you are from Down Under are you getting things done this summer that you wanted???


----------



## purechaos

If summer was tomorrow I'd be pissed off, I hate hot weather.

Video games? Favorites?


----------



## Owl-99

Lemon chicken with fried rice washed down with apple juice. 

Do you like your family?


----------



## harrison

Yes I do - I adore my son, even though as a teenager he can be very tiring. My ex is also an astonishing person and I have absolutely no idea how she puts up with my nonsense. I'm incredibly lucky.

Is it hot where you are? It's been above 40 for the last 3 days here and will be again tomorrow.


----------



## Owl-99

It was 39 on Tuesday and forecast to be 39 for tomorrow and this is Tasmania.

Do you enjoy spending time with children ?


----------



## Hush7

Yes. I don't get anxious around children and they seem to always like me. 

I feel sick. When was the last time you felt sick?


----------



## Mochyn

I felt sick yesterday at work.

If you HAD TO either eat a spoon of your own earwax or drink a glass of your own urine, which would it be?


----------



## Graycat

The urine, definitely.

Do you go in to work when you'd rather call out sick, but only because you are too afraid to talk on the phone?


----------



## housebunny

laptop in bed

do you love or hate rollercoasters?


----------



## farfegnugen

I love more than hate. I haven't been on one in several years, but I have a bit of a thrill seeking side.

What is one issue, or anything for that matter, that you feel strongly about?


----------



## Pompeii

Bogong moths. I feel very strongly about Bogong moths. 

Are online dating sites an awful idea for someone with SA? Yes, that is a leading question.


----------



## riderless

Pompeii said:


> Bogong moths. I feel very strongly about Bogong moths.
> 
> Are online dating sites an awful idea for someone with SA? Yes, that is a leading question.


I would've thought they were a blessing for people with social anxiety.

What poor country would you like to help the most?


----------



## housebunny

Okay if I really had the money and me and mine were taken care of then I think I would contribute to the poor people in my town, find a way to brighten their lives.

Who has been the most important person in you life? Can you tell me about him/her?


----------



## sarcasticpoet

housebunny said:


> Who has been the most important person in you life? Can you tell me about him/her?


The most important person in my life, other than my daughter, would be my grandfather. He passed away last year- March 22. He was one of a kind and was like a father to me in many ways. I know that I will never again meet anyone like him.

Some facts about him- He was a workaholic, he'd work from 7am-3:30 pm every weekday at the hospital, have dinner and then go out to work (he owned a concrete business and gift shop) until dark. He was one of the rare true Christians. If he judged you, you'd never know it, unless he was incredibly angry. Otherwise, he'd keep his opinions about people to himself. He never participated in any drama. He was introverted and shy around most people. He was extremely intelligent, was a math whiz and his memory was sharp up until he passed away. He loved to tell me stories about his childhood- especially about his Boy Scout days. He was married to my grandmother for almost 67 years. A father, grandfather and great-grandfather... very missed.

Sorry. I kind of rambled. But, he meant the world to me.

If you could meet any famous person from history and spend the day with him or her, who would it be?


----------



## h00dz

I think I would like to chat to Einstein. The master of theoretical physics, I've always been fascinated with how the world and reality is held together and how it operates. Might as well go to the numerno uno in the field.

Same question to the next person.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Jesus.. I have a lot of questions. 

Are you the last branch in your family name? does your family attempt to concern you about whether or not to propagate the family name?

Bonus question; Do persons with quirky/abstract tendencies amuse you or annoy you?


----------



## harrison

I'd quite like to talk to Nelson Mandela - he spent about 27 years in prison. I think he could teach me a lot about tolerance and patience.

Yesterday I went into the city on the train - I love just sitting there and watching all the different people. Do you like travelling on trains?


----------



## Owl-99

When I lived in NSW I travelled on the trains a fair bit, didn't like it when they get packed though.

What type of music helps you unwind?


----------



## Buerhle

Hmm, all kinds really. But, maybe instrumental type stuff.

Do you feel like yr age is preventing you from sort of connecting with people on the forums, or just having conversations, etc? Like yr just too old or something.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I feel like there is a definite cultural difference between me and the younger people on this forum, so in that way, yes. Otherwise, I feel fine talking to people on here.

How fulfilled are you?


----------



## Buerhle

Sometimes I feel fulfilled, but the times I don't are tough.

Btw, I feel fine talking to people on here, but I don't seem to be able to get strong connections going, I don't want 2 much, but just I feel lk I'm practically not talking to anybody most of the time... Anyways, something like that.

Are you fulfilled?


----------



## housebunny

No. I wouldn't be here if I was.

What's your favorite show?


----------



## Andres124

Seinfeld.

Why are you on SAS?


----------



## harrison

Loneliness - I don't have enough people in my life in reality so I come on here.

Same question.


----------



## Graycat

Trying to distract myself from my heartbreak; and I have "severe" social phobia and no one in my life knows this -- except the one causing the heartbreak. 

If you didn't have SA/social phobia, would you be in the line of work you are in or in a different one? Which?


----------



## farfegnugen

Hard to say, but I'd like to think I'd be more accomplished.

If I used my magic powers to make your SA disappear without a trace, what is the first thing you would do (that you normally would be hesitant or anxious of doing)?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I would simply have more control over my life without this idiot-fear to dwell over. I may even be inspired enough to go back to school. 

You are out and about minding your own business. A film maker spots you, propositions you for a role in their upcoming project they feel you would be well suited for. Assuming it's not a underground snuff project or something really sketchy, but a B list movie that may attain cult status, would you take them up on their film?


----------



## bottleofblues

As an actor no, only if its behind the scenes then yeah i'd jump at any opportunity like that.

Do you genuinely believe in your gut that one day you're going to find your 'inner peace.' Like i don't mean life is perfect for you and you have no anxiety what so ever but that you have reached a state of contentment in your life?


----------



## DyingBreed

Not exactly; I've been too depressed for too long to think I'll ever be really happy, but at the same time I've come to terms with this, so while I'm not exactly content I'm no longer too distressed either.

If you could choose between listening to only your favorite song for the rest of your life, or to a wide variety of songs you don't much like, which would you choose?


----------



## housebunny

i don't know...that's a hard one to answer. i tend to repeat songs i like over and over but i like listening to new one's too.

would you have a pet monkey if someone offered it to you free?


----------



## Hush7

No. I wouldn't know what to do with a monkey. If I were given a bonobos, I would send him to Sweden to live with Poppy.

What are you having for dinner tonight? Is it ok if I come over and join you? I'll bring dessert. I don't feel like baking though so I hope you like store bought dessert. Do you like cake?


----------



## farfegnugen

Just soup. If I knew you were coming I would have made something nice. Cake is all right. I could probably get you some pizza. There's a family-owned one not too far that tastes heavenly.


What sport in the Olympics would you most like to compete in if you were suddenly good enough to do so?


----------



## Owl-99

In the summer Olympics I would like to be a hammer thrower.

Are you in awe of the natural world?


----------



## housebunny

yes, definitely!

what is the last wild animal you had an encounter with?


----------



## Owl-99

A wombat and it was the first time I ever saw one in the wild.

Same question


----------



## mps625

*A crane*

A crane that hangs out where I go surfing in the morning. It hangs out in the same area every day. Maybe not much of an encounter per say, but I like to think of it as my best friend.

What motivates you to get over your SA?


----------



## housebunny

I'm kind of focusing more on self acceptance than change at this point...

Do you remember your first crush? Tell us about them.


----------



## DyingBreed

In trying to answer this question, I kept thinking I came up with the answer, then remembered yet another, even earlier, crush. The earliest semi-crush I could come up with was in kindergarten, but the first one I would really count was in 3rd grade. He was a troubled kid, from a bad home (but even though he acted out he was definitely not a bully). I'm not even sure what drew me to him so much, other than that he was a fellow outlier and, if I remember correctly, fairly cute. Either way, he moved away after less than a year and I moved on to numerous other troubled souls...

How do you feel about physical contact with people you're not too close with (nothing sexual, just stuff like friendly hugs)?


----------



## riderless

> How do you feel about physical contact with people you're not too close with (nothing sexual, just stuff like friendly hugs)?


On an intellectual level I see that hugging and stuff is healthy but in reality I am uncomfortable with it. Guess I am just naturally uptight.

What do you think of Sigmund Freud?


----------



## DyingBreed

Given the time period (Victorian era, without our current knowledge of the brain and mental processes) he had some decent insights that, while not entirely accurate, did open up a way of thinking that combined with subsequent findings to increase our understanding of psychology. Some of his ideas were totally bunk though, and unfortunately some people still cling to his major tenets as he espoused them, without tweaking them in light of modern science.

Do you find your major beliefs (political, religious, etc) or interests have changed much with time? If so, in what way?


----------



## Owl-99

I am less interested in sport than I used to be. My political beliefs have stayed the same that is left of centre. 

Do you care which government your country elects?


----------



## housebunny

Yes if my social anxiety was taken care of, I might go in for occupational therapy, I'm interested in therapy animals, particularly dogs...

next person, same question


----------



## Graycat

Ha! What a question. In my case it should be reversed: do I ever think I will reach an age at which I will stop going to Uni. Sigh. Every degree I get I swear it will be my last. I hate school. The social aspects of it are way too stressful for me. I keep going though for necessity; interest; interest; necessity; idiocy. Stuff like that. Recently have been contemplating part time studies. :um

Do you have a hard time parting with personal items -- old books; old clothes; old papers/notes; etc?


----------



## Owl-99

In general no though I can be sentimental about some personal possessions but in general no.

Are you a sweet or savory person?


----------



## Daveyboy

I guess if I had that choice ....

Sweet.. but in a manly sort of way... haha


I should eat less red meat and add fish to my diet...
Do you eat fish??? What kind?? 
Can u make me some???


----------



## housebunny

I don't eat fish anymore but if I was still eating it, I'd make you some halibut.

Do you have a favorite pair of underwear? If so, why don't have more like that?


----------



## DyingBreed

Yes, (2 pairs), they're insanely soft and smooth. I've never felt fabric like it before or since (it's stretchy of course, but if I could find it I'd make pillowcases and such with it b/c it feels so nice). I would definitely buy more underwear like them if I ever saw it in a store.

If you could have your closest friend(s)/loved ones truly understand how you're feeling without having to tell them, but this means you could never hide your feelings from them, would you want them to?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Acting out your feelings as opposed to explaining and rationalizing them?. That sounds like what children do.. Or did I not understand the question?


----------



## DyingBreed

moroff said:


> Acting out your feelings as opposed to explaining and rationalizing them?. That sounds like what children do.. Or did I not understand the question?


No, I was thinking more along the lines of a telepathic sympathy with just that/those few people. The pro is that they now truly understand where you're coming from (so for example they get why you're irrationally afraid of social interactions without trying to reason with you "they're not going to bite" etc.) The con is obvious b/c they now always know how you're feeling.


----------



## Daveyboy

At the moment repeat song..
Monster by Eminem/Rihanna .. and I don't have to hit repeat because they play it every 2 seconds, so I'll tire of it soon...

All time repeat song... How about some Tom Jones.. It's not unusual...


If you had no chores to do now what would you pic to do??
1..Relax on the sofa with some tea watching a movie...
2..Get comfy in your bed and watch some old reruns of your favorite show..
3..Hang out at Daveyboy's house and do both... haha


----------



## Hush7

I'd hang out at Davey's house and do both.  Buffy marathon!! :boogie

I like Cypher's question so...
What song can you listen to on repeat?

Or if you're Davey and have already answered that question, what movie are we going to watch?


----------



## Owl-99

Nyman If

Same question


----------



## Micronian

Robotech.

In Japan, it was called "Macross", so some anime fans would know it as that. I saw it when I lived in Peru in the mid-80s. I was 5, and I loved the story, the animation, and the music. Unfortunately, I never got to see all the episodes. It was only through the proliferation of the internet that I ever managed to get the videos, and talk to other fans, that I ever ended up seeing the entire series. I was already nearly 30. It was one of the reasons why I came to Japan.

Question: Have you achieved your professional goals yet? How far are you from them?


----------



## Daveyboy

I satisfied where I am now... So I don't see any changes coming soon...

Has anyone ever borrowed your Chapstick???
Did you let them?? Can I borrow it???


----------



## Owl-99

I use Nivea lip stick and no you may not. :b

Do you know the way to San Jose?


----------



## Hush7

Yes, I do.

Please answer one of the following questions:

1. The Super Bowl is coming up. May I come over and watch the game with you? I'll bring snacks. 

2. Valentine's Day is coming up. Do you have plans and may I join you?


----------



## Owl-99

1. Super Bowl for me is as about as interesting as watching weeds grow. 
2. For me Valentines day does not exist.

Do you long for oblivion?


----------



## housebunny

Sometimes I don't want to try anymore and I don't want to have problems and striving...why? What's the point?

What would you do if you went hiking and got lost and your cell phone didn't work and it was starting to get dark?


----------



## harrison

Now you see that would never happen to me as I hate (with a passion) outdoor activities like hiking - especially anything that takes place in the countryside. But if I actually did - I would probably start to panic, finally get a grip on myself and deal with the situation. ( like making a shelter, finding food, water - all that crap)

Do you have a good therapist - and if so can I see them too?


----------



## Owl-99

Currently not seeing a therapist as I don't see the point.

HouseBunny's question that did happen to me I got lost I did eventually found my way back but not to my car I walked about 2 hours back to my house and yes I was panicking.

Do you like Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## harrison

Yes, I do - especially in a Paddle Pop.

Do you have Paddle Pops where you are?


----------



## Buerhle

I don't believe so.  unfortunately.

Do you like cheese only pizza


----------



## cavemanslaststand

When I was younger, yes, that was the top of my menu. I now have sharper canine teeth designed for more decorated pizza.

Would you donate one of your kidneys to your cousin? This is a serious question as my cousin is dying from kidney disease and has to go through dialysis 3 times per week, and I'm considering it.


----------



## harrison

I would only do that if I was very close to the person - like my son or my wife - otherwise no way.

Same question.


----------



## Hush7

Hi Donnie! :squeeze
I would donate a kidney if one of my cousins needed one and we were a match, but that's because I'm fairly close to a couple of them. The others might have to wait for me to think it over though. I'm really not a fan of being cut open and having an organ harvested. It sounds painful, but then again it is a life-saving operation. :afr

Are you superstitious? What are you superstitious about? Friday the 13th? Walking under ladders? Breaking mirrors? Lucky underwear? Finding a penny on the ground? Something else?


----------



## Owl-99

No I don't think I'm superstitious probably to cynical to be that way.

Do you know yourself well?


----------



## Daveyboy

I am superstitious.... and I believe in the jinx rules.....
but Lucky Underwear.. giggle ..Don't even know what that means..:roll

Like I posted this all playoffs in the random section.. I will do it again.
For good luck..



EDIT: Oh posted at same time so I'll answer that too...
I know myself extremely well... Nothing I do or say will ever surprise me..
I am a simple man of routine... and hawt as ice....

When was the last time you had a "great" breakfast??
Like pancakes, waffles, eggs omlettes, OJ.. The good stuff...


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> I am superstitious.... and I believe in the jinx rules.....
> but Lucky Underwear.. giggle ..Don't even know what that means..:roll
> 
> Like I posted this all playoffs in the random section.. I will do it again.
> For good luck..*GO SEAHAWKS!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fixed your post. :haha

I had a delish breakfast at a greasy diner on Sunday.

What are your plans for this weekend? Will you be watching the Super Bowl? Go Hawks!


----------



## Pompeii

No Super Bowel for me. I will probably spend the weekend in my usual fashion: lying in bed and binge eating. Fun.

Are you ready for the year of the horse? Yay or neigh?


----------



## Owl-99

I would say Europe (particularly Northern Europe) for the history and culture and cooler weather. 

Do enjoy milkshakes if so why?


----------



## Buerhle

Yes, texture, temp, sweet tooth.
Havnt had one in a while

Do you like French fries as a side dish at a restaurant


----------



## Hush7

I don't know anyone that dislikes fries. They're yummy. I try not to eat them but they're hard to resist.

Regular fries, sweet potato fries or tater tots?


----------



## Owl-99

Regular fries for an irregular bloke. :b

Do you like the gloaming?


----------



## housebunny

I had to look that up! I think I like it better once it's already dark. I like it better in the summer when there are some nice sunsets.



> Good year for Sheep, Tigers and Dogs...Bad year for Rat, Ox and Horse


Thank God! I need a good year.

Do you live in an apartment? Are you annoyed by your neighbors?


----------



## Owl-99

I live on acreage in the country, but I am still annoyed sometimes by neighbours. 

Have you ever thought about becoming a vegan?


----------



## housebunny

Yes and I'm trying it right now. I eat vegan most days but have had a day here and there where I ate meat and then some goat cheese. 

Have you ever been in a physical fight as an adult?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Nope. 

Ever stolen anything?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Yes, many times. As an adolescent I was very frustrated because my father was very stingy and I developed the habit of taking things I couldn't get through him (only one with income). Most people have done it at some point, too.

Do you enjoy Mexican food? If so, what's your favorite dish?


----------



## Buerhle

I like several, maybe those halibut tacos. But it's hard to pick.

Been to Mexico?


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes .. Twice in my early 20s...
Acapulco - great nightlife.. But water too polluted to swim in...But had great time..
Cancun - great swimming/snorkeling. clear tropical water... Got real sick that trip..

Wouldn't go back to either again......

Have you ever driven a boat??


----------



## Buerhle

No

Love being on a boat though.

You like being on a boat ? 

(I'm a dork as a conversationalist. Lol)


----------



## Daveyboy

I have.. But most of the time I will get sea sick...
So I avoid whenever possible.........

Do you have an electric pencil sharpener at home????
Aren't they the greatest invention ??


----------



## Owl-99

No I don't have an electric pencil sharpener, I guess they are quite nifty though.

Are you resigned to living by yourself for the rest of your days?


----------



## Hush7

No. That's why I'm marrying Davey when we're old. We will adopt a couple kittens named Buffy and Xena and live in the SAS old folks home. I'm sure all of you will hear us fighting over the tv remote.

Will you be changing your avatar for Valentine's Day? Do you have plans for Valentine's Day? May I join you? :heart Oh, and what's your favorite kind of chocolate?


----------



## eyes roll tears

No celebration for valentine ........ I never celebrrate this day ,,, as i never be in relation ship  we are too much far for each other .... I will happy if u join ..... Fruit and nuts .. My fav choco..... 

right now do u hav secret crash on anyone ...around you in ur life?


----------



## harrison

I don't have crushes - either I like or fancy someone - or I don't. Crushes are for kids.

Do you have other mental health issues besides anxiety?


----------



## Owl-99

Yup I have depression as well.

Do you wish that Tony Abbott and his Government would all die in a plane crash?


----------



## eyes roll tears

i dont know him ....so i am dreamin anything bad for anyone ........ So no  
What are u doing and you are from ?


----------



## Owl-99

One Lonely Visitor said:


> You wanna trade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :teeth


Fair point I think I will pass. :clap


----------



## Owl-99

No I have never tried Tapping for Emotional Freedom.

Are you Lonesome tonight ?...... 'Thankyou very much'


----------



## Daveyboy

I'm alone Elvis ... but I feel ok I guess...:blank


How do you like my February Avatar???
It's like a special Valentine's Hug whenever I post???
Did you like the hug?????????????


----------



## Hush7

I feel bad answering because I already said I like your Valentine's Day avatar. I'm greedy though and wanted to collect the hug before someone else did. Thank you for the hug. I love hugs. :squeeze

I can't think of another question...

:idea

Please answer Davey's questions because Valentine's Day is a lovely day. :heart


----------



## Owl-99

To be honest I prefer your old avatar, sure I like hugs though I guess it depends who there from. 

Do you know where Dunedin is ? A clue it is near Australia


----------



## housebunny

I do now.

What is one of your favorite things to do?


----------



## Owl-99

With my general apathy towards my own life this is a difficult question to answer. I would say it is exploring new areas that I find of interest to me whether it is a town or a natural environment something that changes my thought patterns no matter how temporary the feeling is. 

What are you looking forward to doing.... this next few weeks?


----------



## Owl-99

With my general apathy towards my own life this is a difficult question to answer. I would say it is exploring new areas that I find of interest to me whether it is a town or a natural environment something that changes my thought patterns no matter how temporary the feeling is. 

What are you looking forward to doing.... this next few weeks?


----------



## Daveyboy

I am looking forward to running outside again (haha not really)
.... When the ice/slush is gone..

:blank.. No one liked my question.. it's been long enough..
Now I will change it...


Have you ever seen a question on here and said to yourself..
"that's a dumb question, I'm not even going to bother to answer it" ??


----------



## In a Lonely Place

No, this is my first time here 



Do you feel fed up on the weekend?


----------



## h00dz

I can get fed up with a lot of things on the weekend, I dont have work to distract me so sometimes the weekends can be worse :rain

Why is it that when something is sent in a car, its called shipment, and yet when something is sent in a ship, its called cargo?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Easy.

Both cases reflect how shipping takes the longest and is the most difficult.

-- Shipments were made by sweat-shop elves overseas, then packed onto marine or air ships. The part where you tug it by truck, train, bicycle, or car after it gets off the ship is trivial compared to the ship part, so the word stuck as a sign of respect for shipping being the most difficult part amongst difficult linkages including customs and tariffs and insurance and pirates.

-- The word cargo is a little more complicated. Sailors tend to think of freight on a *car*rier ship as destined to get attached to trucks/rail/car/carriages/bikes, so after a while they get sick of seeing all the freight on their ships weighing and dragging it down day after day over the sea and start thinking "that crap must go immediately". Once on shore, they are so relieved so see that freight get removed from their ships and attached to cars that they point to it and say "car go now, please".

Do you get paid weekly, bi-weekly, monthly, or some other period?

Did you file your 2013 taxes yet?


----------



## Mochyn

h00dz said:


> Why is it that when something is sent in a car, its called shipment, and yet when something is sent in a ship, its called cargo?


Ohh I like this ^ but it's another case of where the question is more interesting than the answer and I wish I hadn't read the answer because now it's demystified the magic is gone :teeth

We don't have to file taxes in my country... unless you're self employed which I'm not, so no.

Apples or oranges?


----------



## purechaos

OrAnges 


Mars or venus


----------



## housebunny

Venus

Have you ever been attacked by an angry animal? Tell us the story.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Bit on the leg by a Dalmatian on my paper route when I was 12. My mom reported that to animal control. The owners plea was to 'promise to keep the dog inside the house' (or trailer as it were). I continued to see that dog around. But not for much longer. 

My route was at a dumpy trailer court with some apartment units on the next block. I once got thrown off my bike by this angry drunk.. Somehow I thought it was a good idea to flip him the bird when he was all staggering "Whaddya lookin at? F**K OFF!.." 
I noticed his girlfriend saw this and freaked out. I never saw the guy again until three years ago.. I'm not sure he recognizes me now.. I'm only 70% certain it was the guy... He wasn't that muscular intimidating man anymore but a short pudgy old fart. I doubt he recognizes me.


Do you recollect a situation where you could have potentially become victimized but did not really know it at the time?


----------



## housebunny

Yes...I used to hang out at this arcade after school in high school and a few times I hung out with this guy who did a lot of drugs (I did a lot compared to some people and compared to me he really did a lot.) Well, I remember being a little scared of him but I also thought he was sweet and a few years later I heard he went to prison for raping a girl and killing her boyfriend.

Next person, same question.


----------



## harrison

I've sometimes been in very dangerous situations as a result of me being manic at the time. So it was usually being a victim of my own fairly fragile mental state and thinking the things I was doing were reasonable, when they definitely were not. 

Have you ever declared yourself bankrupt?


----------



## Owl-99

No I have always had money, as I haven't had much of a life I usually don't spend much.

Are you looking forward to the next change of season?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Very much so. It's unfortunate about how short it is too.


I have 3808 songs on my media playlist. How many songs are on your playlist?


----------



## Mochyn

I have none, want to share some of yours?? actually I have nothing to play anything on, and even my car stereo/radio has been disconnected because the mechanic couldn't work out why it was draining the battery. It's too quiet 

Love or money?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I certainly could . It would drive me bonkers to not have music playing while driving. Typically I have at least something playing in low volume. 

Love or money..There's a paradox.. Love would be most compelling to me. Despite what my signature might seem contradictory to that. 



Same question for the next person.


----------



## Hush7

Love :heart

We're all going to SAS camp and there are bunk beds! :lol Top or bottom?


----------



## eyes roll tears

top 

beautiful heart with ugly face or beautiful face with ugly heart?


----------



## housebunny

A beautiful heart. The rest will rot and die. Isn't that poetic?

Tell me about what you like to eat.


----------



## harrison

Well! I *like* to eat cakes, muffins, pies, friands, pasta, cheese, chocolate, lollies (candy), biscuits (cookies) etc etc. What I *actually* eat is the occasional piece of cake, a bit of chocolate, a few lollies, the odd bikkie (biscuit - as in cookies), salad, lean meat or chicken. Otherwise my stomach will get even bigger and my cholesterol will get worse. ( So boring! )

Same question.


----------



## Owl-99

I like quiche, hash browns, fish & chips, cheesecake, ice cream, cake , biscuits and Pizza.

Are you still trying to change yourself?


----------



## housebunny

Yeah, just last night I took some stuff to help with my anxiety and focus and put a lot of effort into listening and being present to someone else instead of focusing on myself. I've been reading a lot about narcissism because I think my mom is maybe a narcissist and I've been hurt by her behavior a lot. So I was reading about it and saw a lot of myself in there so I'm trying to change.

Tell me about your relationship with your family.


----------



## DarrellLicht

housebunny said:


> Yeah, just last night I took some stuff to help with my anxiety and focus and put a lot of effort into listening and being present to someone else instead of focusing on myself. I've been reading a lot about narcissism because I think my mom is maybe a narcissist and I've been hurt by her behavior a lot. So I was reading about it and saw a lot of myself in there so I'm trying to change.
> 
> Tell me about your relationship with your family.


Currently, I only talk to my mother at times when the loneliness is overpowering. It's not that I won't talk to my dad, it's only if he feels obligated to.. Two of my siblings couldn't be any more apathetic and they tend to rag on me at any given chance.. They tend to be that way to most people anyway. One sibling will not initiate or function despite all that you do for her.. Frankly I don't understand why that is the case. But I still care a lot.

I barely know my cousins. I know quite a few of them longed to get to know me, some seemed to judge me to my face and blow me off.

My grandparents (on dad's side) are kind and loving people despite their Mormon-esque bias/bigotry. Both my mothers parents are no longer with us, Grandpa was a miserable curmudgeon of the highest order. Grandma was always zonked out on medication and quite dingy.

Overall, I don't utilize any support from any of them. Mainly because they don't live in my area.

Same question for the next person.


----------



## eyes roll tears

my parents love me more thn i ..... they alwaz wid me no matter wat the situation my sisters are married but they alwz hv tym to talk wid me .......

why people are soo lazy to ask new question instead of copying


----------



## Daveyboy

Don't know..
Same question...

haha .. Just joking
Sometimes I do, because when I answer the question I can't think of a new one.. 
or I just liked the question and wanted someone else's answer on it..

I get my haircut at a small shop.. So I always get one of the three haircutters...
I go to the next barber who has an open chair..
Some people wait for someone in particular...
Do you get your haircut by the same person all the time???
..Are they attractive?? Guys don't need to answer..haha


----------



## eyes roll tears

nopes .... i cut my hairs only two time in my life ..... earlier i have very long hair ........ then i cut wen i was in my college ...... right now i have good lenght hair ,,,,, 

u love to do arrange or love marriage?


----------



## Hush7

Why not both? I'm going to be in an arranged marriage with Davey, but that's okay because I :heart him. :b 

Seriously, I want to marry for love. I don't want to be married to some random guy I don't love who also doesn't love me. I'm only planning on being married once, so hopefully I find the one. :mushy

Do you ever post something on SAS that is weird or creepy? I'm about to post this right now. Sorry, Davey. :teeth


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Why not both? I'm going to be in an arranged marriage with Davey, but that's okay because I :heart him. :b
> 
> Do you ever post something on SAS that is weird or creepy? I'm about to post this right now. Sorry, Davey. :teeth


:clap :mushy

Yes I posted many weird things, but mostly meant as humor...

When I joined... through a few PMs, trying to help someone ..
.. I was kind of made as if I was doing something creepy..
..and I was just being nice...:cry

Have you ever broken any bones in your body???
How?? Did it hurt??? Can I make it better... ???
..guess that was creepy.. haha


----------



## eyes roll tears

howz its ..... if ur parent search a boy for u ..... and after making out wid him or talk wid him .... u fall in love wid him and marry him .... what kind of marriage is it ?
in my child hood i broke my bone... wen i was playing .... i hardly remember more about it......

if u got a chance to flirt/romance wid 2 guys/girls .... will u do with both or one .... :b


----------



## DarrellLicht

One guy, one girl, or both? 
:idea


You're in a particularly good mood, you drive by (or whatever), and you see somebody who is enamoring to you standing on the sidewalk (waiting for a bus or something) what do you do?
and if they were the complete opposite?


----------



## harrison

I'm afraid it would be the same whether she was pretty or not - I'd keep driving. Even when I was younger I was too shy to ever approach women - luckily I knew a few that weren't shy and they did the approaching themselves.

Thank God I'm too old for all that nonsense anymore.

Tonight I'm picking up my son at the airport - when was the last time you went on a plane somewhere?


----------



## Owl-99

The last time I went on a plane was to Brisbane in August 2012.

Do you have major anxiety when you are trapped say on a plane with people either side of you with a food tray on your lap?


----------



## spitfire444

No, thank goodness. But I do find economy quite suffocating, uncomfortable. The older I get I realise I dislike flying economy class for more than ... 4 hours at a 
s-t-r-e-t-c-h. Last year the airline was offering a deal on business class upgrade from UK to Dubai and I went for it. There was a COMPLETE FOLDING BED, unlimited champagne, snax ... attentive service. It was the first time that I could honestly say it was a 'pleasure to fly".
Did not want to land.

My question : what are the two weirdest places you have ever been to ? (could be a country, a venue ... anywhere really).


----------



## DarrellLicht

Haines/Skagway Alaska. Both places are dense with gold rush history. Both towns on the most part restored and retained much of the architecture of that period (for tourism purposes of course). Including the gravesites outside of the city limits with 'unknown' marked graves.. I'm certain those were just up kept through the years. 
That is where I saw my first ghost in town in Haines. I always had these 'vibes' each time I visited those areas . That being the weird factor of it.
One of my favorite childhood memories was walking through the boardwalks in 'downtown Skagway' in the fall after all the tourists are gone, the town virtually deserted and pretending to be a cowboy. Pubs with swinging doors and everything lol.

I like this question, so let's ask this for the next person.


----------



## harrison

spitfire444 said:


> No, thank goodness. *But I do find economy quite suffocating, uncomfortable. The older I get I realise I dislike flying economy class for more than ... 4 hours at a
> s-t-r-e-t-c-h. *Last year the airline was offering a deal on business class upgrade from UK to Dubai and I went for it. There was a COMPLETE FOLDING BED, unlimited champagne, snax ... attentive service. It was the first time that I could honestly say it was a 'pleasure to fly".
> Did not want to land.
> 
> My question : what are the two weirdest places you have ever been to ? (could be a country, a venue ... anywhere really).


Yeah I can definitely relate to that. I used to think that after I'd just spent the night with my legs wrapped around the seat in front of me - we should at least exchange phone numbers or maybe share a cigarette? :roll


----------



## spitfire444

Answer my own question.

Two weirdest places : RIYADH, SAUDI ARABIA. Complete segregation of the sexes. No glimpsing of a woman's face - I realised after living there for three months that I had not HEARD a female's voice and had not had a LAUGH. I stayed for . . . . 12 months

Another weird place : Stonehenge.


----------



## spitfire444

Question : When did you first use the internet and what do you remember about it ?


----------



## krites

Ah fond memory - the first time I was exposed to the internet - a year after finishing school I found myself in a relationship with an electronic engineer. On our first coffee date we happened to walk by an internet cafe and he asked me if I enjoy surfing the net. No, said I, I've never even been on the internet! So he took me to the internet cafe, booked a session and introduced me to the wonderful world that is google  I think the first site we visited was something related to travel.

Same question to the person below


----------



## spitfire444

I was in Japan. About 1998. We went in an internet cafe and paid for half an hour. Had no fraggin clue what I was trying to find, to do. What was the purpose??? Aimless 'surfing' After the half an hour left the net cafe, baffled. Then maybe a month later signed up for the net at home. Dial up and the package was 4 hours in month!!
In that first month I did not go over my 4hour limit.
How things change.


----------



## spitfire444

ooops forgot again to add a question : Do you have any pets ? Why ? or why not ?


----------



## Hoyden

No. I'm on a no pet lease. I would love a dog!


Are you good with money?


----------



## spitfire444

Yes. Enjoy spending but not debt.

Do you ever go to gym ? Sports ?


----------



## krites

Can't stand the whole gym-culture. I used to do fencing and kendo for a couple of years, until I picked up some wrist problems and had to stop. And since moving to a different part of the country I've been really bad at picking up sports again, although I do practice a couple of katas with my katana now and then. I bought a bicycle two years ago with a sincere intent to go cycling every afternoon. It's still parked in the garage right where I took it out of the box. Need to do something about that 

Have you ever gone scuba diving?


----------



## spitfire444

Yes, I have been scuba diving. In Australia, off Cairns. And also at Lord Howe Island which brings back lovely memories. That is a gorgeous island some 500 km off the coast of NSW. Great people, clear blue, azure waters, sensible conservation of the natural habitat and eco-system! I actually prefer snorkelling because it seems less dangerous, less equipment and prep needed. But it has been a long time since I did that.

Do you like poetry ?


----------



## Daveyboy

No.. 
Especially the stuff that doesn't rhyme...
I mean .... Even I could do that... haha


I like Olympic 
Speed Skating
Bobsled, 
Skeleton,
Luge


But these Sports should be banned..
Male figure Skating
Ice dancing
Snowboarding
Free style Skiing...

What Olympic sport do you like??? Or should be banned???


----------



## krites

spitfire444 said:


> Yes, I have been scuba diving. In Australia, off Cairns. And also at Lord Howe Island which brings back lovely memories. That is a gorgeous island some 500 km off the coast of NSW. Great people, clear blue, azure waters, sensible conservation of the natural habitat and eco-system! I actually prefer snorkelling because it seems less dangerous, less equipment and prep needed. But it has been a long time since I did that.


That sounds amazing! I am so envious of you - Australia must be the best place to go diving. I've dived in inland and coastal areas of South Africa, and Zanzibar off the north coast, which was wonderful - the reefs are untouched and the water so clear and warm you almost lose the sense of being underwater, it feels like you're just there hovering above some alien world 



Daveyboy said:


> What Olympic sport do you like??? Or should be banned???


I love watching figure skating and gymnastics. They always look so graceful and it's amazing to see the things they can do with their bodies.

Do you still play with lego blocks?


----------



## Owl-99

That would be no.

Can you see beyond the horizon?


----------



## spitfire444

Yeah! Into the sunset.

Where is the hottest/most uncomfy place you have been to ?


----------



## spitfire444

"That sounds amazing! I am so envious of you - Australia must be the best place to go diving. I’ve dived in inland and coastal areas of South Africa, and Zanzibar off the north coast, which was wonderful – the reefs are untouched and the water so clear and warm you almost lose the sense of being underwater, it feels like you’re just there hovering above some alien world"

Australia is a very good place for diving and water sports.
White water rafting. Snorkelling.
Never been to those places you mentioned so my turn to be envious of YOU.
Sounds like amazing thing to do and memory to cherish.


----------



## krites

spitfire444 said:


> Where is the hottest/most uncomfy place you have been to ?


Currently - my house!!!! It's 38'C over here. 

But the most uncomfy place I've been to was Zanzibar. Stepping off the plane you walk straight into a wall of heat. Add to that 100% humidity ALL THE TIME. The air is so thick you can feel it in your lungs and it weighs you down. Taking cold showers do no good either - you only start sweating again as soon as you dry yourself off. Amazing place but you sweat so much your skin burns and you never cool down, not even at night.

When did you last take a vacation and where did you go?


----------



## spitfire444

Chiang Mai. Thailand. A month hence. Very pleasant with an interesting street market, saw kick boxing, and even though January it was warm snuff for swimming in the hotel pool. 

Has your musical tastes changed much over the years ?


----------



## Hush7

Sadly, no. :lol

Have you ever had a haircut that was so bad you wanted to cry and hide until it grew out? :hide


----------



## krites

YES  I don't really have a favourite game, but I favour FPS games above others. Right now I'm stuck between Far Cry 3 and Sid Meier's Railroads. 

Have you ever held a LAN party and what did you play?


----------



## Owl-99

As I have SA I don't host gatherings or parties.

Do you like Celtic music?


----------



## housebunny

yes

do you eat ensure?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Wouldn't you drink that stuff? Suspect they might come in chocolate bars.. But no.

When was the last time you utilized public transportation?


----------



## housebunny

two days ago

do you think you'd make a good private investigator?


----------



## lolligag

Hell, yes. I am excellent at finding out information. But I don't know how I'd be at the following/spying part.

Do you think liquor stores should be open on Sunday?


----------



## Daveyboy

They are open here by me on Sundays... 


Has anyone ever complimented your cooking/baking????
No one ever did to me... haha


----------



## Owl-99

I apparently make excellent cakes.

Have you ever smoked weed?


----------



## Buerhle

Ya, only a couple times though, not crazy bout the smell of it to b honest.

Ever been really happy?

(all I got for answer & question.  )


----------



## krites

Very interesting question actually. I have no definition of happiness - I've been excited, amazed and stunned many times, but I can't think of any particular event that made me "really happy". The times I do smile and laugh are so few and far between and generally for reasons other than what most people would find amusing.

If you could travel back in time, where and when would you go?


----------



## eyes roll tears

graduate college tym 

same question for next


----------



## spitfire444

Back in time - that's a tuff one - er, I think maybe - Shakespeare's time as those would have been exciting times to see The Bard produce all that new guff, although having said that I am not a fan of his work - I think it is dated but I suppose back in that day it was very innovative. Or another time would be . . . oh, I dunno. The World wars would have been terrible. The dinosaurs would have been brutal. 

My question : do you think you would make a good DJ ?


----------



## krites

That's something I've always wanted to try!!! I did a little freelance keyboard and synth for one or two bands many years ago, and at the time came up with a few mixes which I thought sounded pretty good - so yeah, given the equipment I think I'd be able to create some decent beats 

What is your favourite musical genre?


----------



## spitfire444

The Prodigy and Chemical bros. Rock, classical harp, Eminem but not most rap. Not keen on country and western. Jazz is good. Acid house. 80s stuff. 

Have you ever self-harmed ?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Not on purpose. I can't forsee myself even thinking how this could get my jolly's off.. 
It felt conflicting when one intimate encounter asked for me to bite her. and often. 

What would you say is your current most used catch phrase?


----------



## spitfire444

Sod it. Grrrr

What about next person, same q.


----------



## krites

You mean the catchphrase I use when I swear at my computer? I can't repeat that on here . I'll go with my second most-used one - "yeah, whatever".

Name something about yourself that you are very proud of (could be a physical characteristic, personality trait or particular achievement)?


----------



## spitfire444

My hair - grows well and looks good even tho I never use comb/brush.
Personality - ?
Achievement - still here, hitchhiked around Australia.

What cars have you owned ?


----------



## Buerhle

Subura, a truck, Honda

Are u ever seriously dumb? (well I am sometimes, frick)


----------



## Hush7

Yes, sometimes I have to ask myself whether or not I'm brain dead. 
Omg, am I brain dead? I can't think of a question to ask. 
:idea

Do you prefer showering in the morning, evening or at night?


----------



## krites

I don't have a shower, only a bath - and I prefer to bath at night, occasionally enjoying a glass of red wine.

Have you ever had your fortune told by a psychic?


----------



## spitfire444

No.

Have you ever been stopped or arrested by the cops ?


----------



## DarrellLicht

The extent of my run-ins with the state police involved speeding tickets and getting t-boned by a truck. 

I was kept at the campus security quarters for the entire day when they kicked me out.. It was pretty memorable. I watched 'grease' on a small television with some girl who was also to be kicked out. What was strange is this sort of emotional connection I felt. We hardly talked to each other at all. But I can tell with the look on her face that she appreciated having somebody with her. I suppose the feeling was mutual, that entire day was pretty hard for both of us. 

And I got shut down by the park ranger for shooting a potato cannon I built. It sounded much like a .45 when it went off. 


Do you keep track of your profile visits. Or check out who viewed you?


----------



## Daveyboy

No I don't keep track of the number..
I do scan the names from time to time, but they don't change that much..
and if they do I'm sure it was a miss-hit on a thread.. haha


I like that question...
Do you keep track of your profile visits.. or who visited you???


----------



## loneranger

Occasionally. Having tapatalk, I forget to check. Not saying who. Any plans for this weekend?


----------



## krites

Yes this weekend I'm committed to playing as little computer games as possible and will be attempting to learn this piece:






I'm only getting a hyperlink to show up here. My question: how do you embed a youtube clip so that the video shows in the post?


----------



## krites

Got it - thank you very much 

Black ink, and yes those pencil cap erasers always come in very handy.

Do you prefer Autumn, Winter, Spring or Summer and why?


----------



## eyes roll tears

winter ... i love snow 

veggi/non-veggi


----------



## spitfire444

Non veggi.

Any plans for the weekend ?


----------



## Daveyboy

I am working overtime both days....

If I wasn't I would have no plans this weekend...:blank.



Do you worry about what you eat the day before that might affect yourself
the next day???
You know like garlic breath.. 
or extra spicy food that might give you stomach issues...
or is it just me who worries over this?????:um


----------



## krites

Sometimes yes - especially where onions or garlic are concerned, and certain foods that give me indigestion. If I know I'm going to see people anytime soon I avoid eating those things 

What is the strangest thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## spitfire444

Camel or sea cucumber. An ostrich egg was cool - kept the shell as a souvenir after I made quite a large omelette.

I suppose sweetbreads could be construed as strange if one things about it. A lot is tied to what you are used to in your culture.

Another one is raw horse meat, a delicacy in some areas of Japan. I tried this few times. People were up in arms about being served horse meat in place of beef a couple of years ago in the UK. A lot of big name food companies did not know the source of their meat.

In France it is a lot more common to nosh on horse meat.

Question : do you think there will be recognisable contact with aliens within your lifetime ?


----------



## Daveyboy

No.. I believe if there were aliens (within reach) we would have seen them long ago...


Do you ever try to put on underwear and your toe gets stuck in the opening and you fall over????

Not pretty... haha


----------



## Hush7

That hasn't happened to me in a long, long time. Trying to think of the last time, but can't remember.

Do you have a germ phobia? I don't like touching doors, escalator handrails, elevator buttons, menus, etc. I always carry around a little bottle of hand sanitizer. I sound weird now...


----------



## spitfire444

No. But change my underpants every day.

Have you ever been a vegetarian ? (why / why not ?)


----------



## Hush7

No, I've never been a vegetarian. I do go through phases where I'll eat vegetarian for a day up to a week or so. I like bacon too much to be a vegetarian. Veggie bacon doesn't taste as yummy as real bacon. Mmm...bacon...

Have you ever worn a shirt inside-out or backwards without noticing?


----------



## krites

Not a shirt but it happened quite a few times with one knitted jersey I had. Got it backwards and inside out so many times, I'd say that's the way it was meant to be worn 

Do you have any hobbies - what are they?


----------



## spitfire444

Going regular to the gym is not a hobby.
Having goldfish and pleco is not really a hobby.
Writing short stories is .. and I have but not these days - writers' block ?

Have you seen a decent movie recently ?


----------



## Owl-99

I saw a movie 'The Book Thief' last month and thoroughly enjoyed it.

When was the last time you were kissed ?


----------



## krites

Yesterday - if a goodbye peck-on-the-cheek from a relative qualifies 

What was the last book you read, or currently reading?


----------



## spitfire444

Robert Harris - LUSTRUM.
Intrigue and machinations during the Roman Empire.
I most if not all of Mr Harris' books. He wrote The Ghost Writer, which was turned into a film starring Pierce Brosnan and Euan McGregor. That was a political thriller, directed by Roman Polanski.

Question : When was the last time you went on a roller coaster ?


----------



## krites

Geez I can't remember! I must have been 12 or 13 - it was ages ago.

Have you ever spied on someone?


----------



## spitfire444

Listened in a few convos. But not really . . . sounds fun!

Question : what do you consider the most attractive feature of yourself ? (physical or personality . . . or both)


----------



## farfegnugen

my butt is awesome apparently. My eyes are full of intellect and are smoldering. I have a mischievous look to me. Those are recent enough comments. People must think I have a **** personality though, because I can't remember anyone ever saying anything about it.

Where we going for dinner?


----------



## Hush7

Let's go to McDonald's and order Happy Meals. If we're lucky, we will get Uni Kitty cups:










Actually, I've been craving Vietnamese food. We'll go have a yummy bowl of pho. 

What's for dessert?


----------



## spitfire444

Strawberries and cream.

What frightens you ?


----------



## Daveyboy

Lots..
Sharks
Dogs
Heights/Deep Water
Needles
..... and women in comfy loose pajamas.....

Do you wear loose comfy pajamas???
Can I come over to get over my fears???? haha


----------



## Alienated

Daveyboy said:


> Lots..
> Sharks
> Dogs
> Heights/Deep Water
> Needles
> ..... and women in comfy loose pajamas.....
> 
> Do you wear loose comfy pajamas???
> Can I come over to get over my fears???? haha


Well I were sweats all the time, and if you came over....you can add something new to your list, how do you feel about LIONS ???

Can you be honest with yourself and others ? (Trick question you know)


----------



## Owl-99

I can be brutally honest with myself and to some extent with others.

Do you wear socks with your shoes?


----------



## Hush7

It depends on which pair of shoes I'm wearing.

When you make your bed, do you make hospital corners? I do.


----------



## krites

No I have a fitted sheet.

As a child, what was your favourite toy?


----------



## farfegnugen

Besides video games, I remember liking legos and lincoln logs.

What's some place you would like to see at some point?


----------



## spitfire444

Brazil /Argentina.

Have seen a variety of different places that I have wanted to visit over the years.
But s far South America has not happened.
Will do.


----------



## spitfire444

Same question to the NEXT


----------



## harrison

I'd like to go to London and Paris. I've been before but I want to go back and actually see them properly - go to the museums and all the touristy places. I was manic when I was there a couple of years ago and hardly saw anything, I was mad as a cut snake.

I was just thinking about some great old sayings that you never hear any more - like calling someone a "Deadsh.it" or a "drongo". Are there any old words you miss?


----------



## Livewire1

Asshat, my wife and kids thought I made this up. I wish.

Do you believe in aliens?


----------



## eyes roll tears

Nopes

Will you marry me


----------



## Daveyboy

Sorry.. But I can't...
I already have a future wife on SAS..:heart
But if she ever backs out I will consider it...
...But I might cry a lot....:cry..


I enjoy eggs cooked different ways...but mostly egg whites.(lately)..
How do you like your eggs??? 
Would you cook eggs for me if I stayed over??? haha


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> Sorry.. But I can't...
> I already have a future wife on SAS..:heart
> But if she ever backs out I will consider it...
> ...But I might cry a lot....:cry..
> 
> I enjoy eggs cooked different ways...but mostly egg whites.(lately)..
> How do you like your eggs???
> Would you cook eggs for me if I stayed over??? haha


I'm not backing out. It's you who will end up backing out. You :heart Emily! :cry

I like egg whites too. I'm not too picky about my eggs. I like eggs over medium, eggs over easy, eggs over hard. Scrambled eggs are okay, but I rarely eat those. Hard boiled eggs are good, but most of the time I don't eat the yolk. Poached eggs are good too. I need to learn how to make those. Yes, I would cook eggs for you. 

Sometimes I'll figure out what I'm going to wear the night before, but that doesn't always work because I'll change my mind as I get dressed. Do you like to plan out your outfits? May I help pick out what you're going to wear this weekend? You'll look nice in blue.


----------



## krites

Nope I just wear whatever doesn't need ironing, plus just about everything I own is black so I don't have to worry about colour-coordinating my outfits.
But there might be something blue somewhere in my closet, if I find it I'll go with your suggestion 

How many languages do you know?


----------



## spitfire444

Japanese, some Chinese, French.

What's one of your favourite clothing items these days ?


----------



## housebunny

my coat

are you a germophobe?


----------



## Hush7

Yes. Please stay away from me if you're sick. Thank you.

Edit: I'm changing my question...

Do you like bunnies? Do you like bunnies named Bun Bun? If you don't like that name, what would you name a bunny?


----------



## cavemanslaststand

For Spring 2006 - Autumn 2008, a young cottontail rabbit hung around my front yard. Saw her grow up from a tiny rabbit to a larger rabbit sitting in her same forms over and over. It was obvious that rabbit was used to me as it let me within about 3 feet of it consistently. No other wild cottontail rabbit has ever allowed me so close. It also was under my car a lot during rain storms too.

I miss that rabbit dearly. Actual pictures of "Cheri" the Rabbit:































Do you miss a yard animal or a pet that's waiting for you and double indemnity at the rainbow bridge?


----------



## DarrellLicht

A black Labrador. Eight years ago I had to give him up when I moved out of mom and dads house. 

It turned out the people who adopted him to did not keep him for very long, but wouldn't tell me who his current owner is.. Not that it would do any good. I was still upset with those f***ing people. They expressed so much interest in him. They had kids that would play with him (which was the criterion I was going for. he was awesome with kids) blah, blah, blah, then they flaked out on me. 
One of the few moments which reinforces a misanthropy concept.

Sometime later, I had a dream of what felt like a dog nuzzling it's head on my left hip. I couldn't move (sleep paralysis). At the time I pretty much dismissed it as a 'weird dream'. Now I'm thinking it may be more than that.


Do you feel you draw much attention wherever you go? no matter how you try to obscure yourself?. As if people want to know you, but harbor this fear of people knowing you?..


----------



## Daveyboy

No I don't draw much attention....
A fear of people knowing me?? Maybe a little I guess.. Not sure if their view of me and who I am is the same...
I hope it is...
..But I don't think people give me much thought..
Otherwise I'd be on the phone or answering PMs all day... haha


Can you remember your first day of kindergarten .????...
I do.. My Mom had to stay with me ..then she snuck out.. haha


----------



## DarrellLicht

Quite well. 

There was no preparation leading up to that point. I notice this was often the case when I see a child is staging to go to school. 
It was just one day I was tagging along with two of my sisters to the elementary school.. Back in the days when children walked a few blocks to go to school without any lingering notion of 'molesters' or anything.

They used to have a giant gated overpass crossing the road to the elementary school. They took it down a few years back. It was getting dilapidated, it apparently hasn't been getting too much use since folks shuttle their kids via their SUV's to school. It wasn't worth spending the money to renovate.. Anyway, 

All I remember is my sister left me in this classroom full of kids. It was crowded and intense frankly I couldn't process the situation. Then I had these tall ladies who would grab my arm and tell me what to do. 

They later thought I was autistic. Which wasn't the case, but there was something up no less. 

I don't mean to be a 'thread hijacker' (or whatever), so we'll continue with the same question for the next person.


----------



## Hush7

I'm not sure if it was preschool or kindergarten that scared me to death. Whichever one it was, I cried a lot until a little boy came over and held my hand. After that, he would find me every morning to make sure I was okay. 

Do you wear a belt? Sometimes I'll put one on and take it off because it seems kind of bulky.


----------



## Daveyboy

No... my Sweatpants don't have any belt loops...:lol.
But I wear one for my work clothes...
..but hardly ever when I'm not working.. I don't like the feel of them..


What about you ..Do you wear a belt?????


----------



## housebunny

Yes, black leather belt.

Are you sensitive to criticism/slights?


----------



## spitfire444

No, feck 'em.

Are you afraid of the dark much ?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Hush7 said:


> I'm not sure if it was preschool or kindergarten that scared me to death. Whichever one it was, I cried a lot until a little boy came over and held my hand. After that, he would find me every morning to make sure I was okay.


That's a beautiful story 

And as far as bumping/falling into things. Otherwise no.

Have you admired your parents taste in music at any point?


----------



## foe

No, she listens to her native music that I don't understand. lol

Which of these two words makes you want to punch the wall?
Selfies or Preggers


----------



## housebunny

Oh god, that's a hard one. I hate em both. Preggers

Prego or Ragu?


----------



## foe

Prego but I don't discriminate on tomato sauce. 

Ever used one of those self-check out scanners at grocery stores?


----------



## housebunny

Yeah sometimes I prefer them

Do you get anxious in the check out line?


----------



## foe

(Self-check outs - I've never used them before  ) 
Your question: Not really. I usually shop really early or late at night to avoid long lines.

Do you usually park at the closest spot to the building or at the most isolated spots regardless of how far the spot is?


----------



## pizzaboy

I had the flu with terrible halucinations.I saw a devils head bobbing around on my dresser smiling evilly at me

Ever had a out of body experience?


----------



## pizzaboy

ils25r said:


> Almost never parked in front, usually isolated or "blended in" parallel to some other car.
> 
> On a live grocery checkout line. If a bozo behind you is quick to intrude close to your space, seemingly impatient to get his items checked, is it because 1) senses the SA and only does this to you, or 2) is being a dick and would do this to anybody in front of him in line, 3)just impatient to get through the line no matter who else is around.


opps,disregard my original post.out of order

1-No.he's just an *******
2-Yup.A dick
3-Yup.cares only about himself

Do you ever hear voices in your head?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I experience auditory hallucinations once in a while. Incidentally, I had one this morning. It happens when I had a heavier sleep than usual.

Do you have any Irish in your pedigree?


----------



## Mochyn

Yup, I've never met any of them, apparently some were of the terrorist variety, might account for why I've never met them.

Do you understand chocolate with mint? or is it like brushing your teeth and eating a chocolate bar, as it is to all sane people.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Nope.

Ever saw a famous person?

Tommy Lee Jones brushed right past me at the hardware/sporting goods store years ago. He met up with a bunch of other guys in front of the store with a boat in tow. I presumed he was on a fishing charter trip. 

Pretty small man too.


----------



## Mochyn

moroff said:


> Nope.
> 
> Ever saw a famous person?
> 
> Tommy Lee Jones brushed right past me at the hardware/sporting goods store years ago. He met up with a bunch of other guys in front of the store with a boat in tow. I presumed he was on a fishing charter trip.
> 
> Pretty small man too.


No way  He comes across as tall or the same height as Will Smith who also comes across as tall, so yeah, tall.

I saw David Beckham once, walked right past him then I had that moment where you go 'hmm do I know that guy? how do I know that guy...?'

Same question


----------



## DarrellLicht

Mochyn said:


> No way  He comes across as tall or the same height as Will Smith who also comes across as tall, so yeah, tall.
> 
> I saw David Beckham once, walked right past him then I had that moment where you go 'hmm do I know that guy? how do I know that guy...?'
> 
> Same question


 well, I'm 6'4"... Lot's of people are smaller than me...

continue same question, next person.


----------



## Hush7

I've seen and met quite a few professional athletes. Don't have a clue who they were though. I remember being in a hotel elevator with these huge guys once when I was a kid. They were friendly and funny. My brother was in awe of them. They were NBA players.

White chocolate, milk chocolate or (the only correct answer) dark chocolate?

Edit: I'm changing my question because I feel as though I'm stepping in Mochyn's territory.

If you have a smart phone, do you have a case for it? What does it look like?
If you don't have a smart phone, do you have a commuter cup? What does it look like?
If you don't have a smart phone or commuter cup, what do you look like?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I was twelve, and no, and I can take you, but I'll watch.. I managed to forget how to swim (don't ask how I found out).. If you get in any trouble, I'll find you a lifeguard 

I asked this before, but it's one of my favorites. You rescue a leprechaun, It would grant you three wishes in return. What are they?


----------



## Mochyn

1. to live forever
2. to be all powerful
3. to be able to travel back and forth in time

I guess 1 and 3 are really included in 2 so I should have 2 more wishes but what's left to wish for when you're all powerful?

Same question - 

You rescue a leprechaun, It would grant you three wishes in return. What are they?


----------



## decole42266

As a child I was real never sick but was always in the ER for one head trauma or another.


how do you hind your anxiety


----------



## yummyfunnybones

I hide it by limiting all social interactions. Do your hands shake when you get nervous?


----------



## pizzaboy

No.But my color drains outa my face and I feel as if all my muscles fall flat.

Ever feel like punching the person who gets to close to you while on a waiting line?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I don't own any LP's.. I should take up on that.. Except the record store is since extinct there is virtually nowhere to get them besides ordering online. Where's the fun in that? 

Do you consider yourself a functional person with anxiety or is anxiety been a debilitating condition for you?


----------



## spitfire444

Playlists - to avoid album fillers. During the days of cassettes I used to make playlists, before the day they were even called that - 


Next question : do you always drink coffee in the morning ?


----------



## Daveyboy

Always.. I usually have 1 Vietnamese coffee before I leave for work
and then 1 regular cup when I get there..

..If I don't have coffee I will get a headache.../ Dependency ..:afr


Do you watch any sitcoms that are in Black & White.???
Like ...F Troop, I love Lucy, or I Dream of Hushy... haha


----------



## Hush7

I Dream of Hushy sounds like a horror movie. :um
Hmm...I don't watch many old black and white TV shows. Once in a great while I might catch an episode of The Outer Limits or The Twilight Zone. Oh, I watched the Pretty Little Liars black and white episode.

I can't think of a question, so please feel free to answer any question previously asked in this thread.


----------



## farfegnugen

Rarely, but I do like some old b&w movies.

Did you learn the dance moves of any crazes when they became popular- macarena, harlem shake, line dancing, etc?


----------



## spitfire444

No. 

Did you cook for yourself .. and do you cook for others much ?


----------



## housebunny

I cook or prepare food for myself every day and occasionally for others. 

Do you like to go out to eat? What's your favorite place to go?


----------



## spitfire444

I also cook for monself daily.
And also occasionally for others. I enjoy both especially for others.
I like to use my oven recently.
Watching a lot of Jamie Oliver videos - bacon sandwich, steak and fish pie.
I like olives, pickles and Japanese food.
I know the food in Italy is much better then most Italian restaurants outside the country. French food is better, in my opinion at the low or mid-priced places. The high end French restaurant's dishes are a tad too rich and heavy on sauces. The simple farmhouse and country fayre is very tasty - pates and cheese and crackers.

If I could ONLY have one food then I would choose the sandwich.
Such variety!!

Question : do you think all drugs should be decriminalised, how should this best be done if yes and what reasons ?


----------



## TenYears

Yes, but only weed...it has so many medicinal purposes should just legalize it for everyone. I can imagine that if, say, cocaine or heroin were legalized, the whole country would shut down within a week. No one would go to work. Anywhere.

Have you ever been skinny dipping? If so details.


----------



## pizzaboy

I never had the guts to skinny dip but just about every girl I ever went out with had no problem goin buff first into water!

Ever had a friend call you out of the blue while you were thinkin about them?


----------



## housebunny

yes, many times

what kind of pet (if any) do you have or wish you had?


----------



## spitfire444

Flamingo.

More seriously - more tropical fish. Would like to have a much larger tank.

Do you get pleasure out of any housework ?


----------



## housebunny

spitfire444 said:


> Flamingo.
> 
> More seriously - more tropical fish. Would like to have a much larger tank.
> 
> Do you get pleasure out of any housework ?


'Flamingo' hehe

I get a sort of satisfaction from the way things are/look after cleaning, that feels good...I don't know if I enjoy the activity itself, though. I've had a lot of clutter in my apartment and I'm finally getting it all cleaned out so it's actually becoming easier/more pleasant lately.

What is one thing that you will never do again?


----------



## Hush7

When the weather is hot, I prefer cold. When the weather is cold, I prefer hot. :b

What color is your bedroom painted?


----------



## harrison

Mauve - it was like that when we got the house and I couldn't be bothered painting it - I'm not a practical person. ( as you know Hushy )

Are you a law-abiding citizen or are laws seen more as guidelines for you?


----------



## spitfire444

Law - abiding.

Do you smoke or have you given up or have you never smoked (tobacco) ?


----------



## TenYears

Ignore. I get a phone call from my dad and my sister, which I try to avoid. It's just another day really.

When was the last time you really wanted to smack somebody?


----------



## Daveyboy

Really wanted too?? Not really...
..but I kind of imagine it while sitting in rush hour traffic watching morons cut in and out of traffic...

Did you ever go to enter a door/hallway and some one's on the other side that you didn't see and they startle you???
Do you pretend you weren't scared??
Do you jump and say "Eeek, you scared me"???
Do you scream like a girl??
Do you run because you think it might be a serial killer???


----------



## Hush7

1. Yes, it has happened several times. Sometimes I'm the one that startles someone else too. 
2. It depends how well I know the other person. :roll
3. Sometimes :afr
4. I am a girl :um
5. No, but now I will. :afr

I am slowly killing all of my house plants, but not on purpose. Do you have any house plants? Are they thriving or dying?


----------



## harrison

I think there may be one or two but I don't really notice them - if it was left up to me they'd die. ( A bit like the gold-fish - I just don't notice them either. )

How long have you been on SAS? And do you like the other sections or just the 30+ one?


----------



## spitfire444

A couple of months.

I like the 'Just for Fun'

Do you have any piercings or tattoos ?


----------



## Owl-99

No piercings or tattoos and there will never be any.

Do you have problematic skin ie; dermatitis, Rosacea or Eczema?


----------



## harrison

No - I don't have any skin problems or much wrong physically. I've been pretty lucky like that - my problems have usually been inside my own head, or at least that's where they started.

I was speaking to a friend yesterday that has just got out of a relationship with a lady that was clearly narcissistic. Have you ever known a narcissist?


----------



## housebunny

Yeah, plenty. There's plenty around here, even.

Do you ever run out of questions here and find yourself repeating?


----------



## Hush7

Yes. That's why I sometimes ask the next person to answer any previously asked question from this thread.

Edit: Asking a new question because my old one was a thread killer. 

Would you make a good taste tester? Can you tell the difference between all of the different colas? Which one is your favorite? How about peanut butter? Smooth or chunky?


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Edit: Asking a new question because my old one was a thread killer.
> 
> :sigh *I didn't see it, but I know the feeling..*
> 
> Would you make a good taste tester? Can you tell the difference between all of the different colas? Which one is your favorite? How about peanut butter? Smooth or chunky?


I would make a horrible taste tester..
I can't tell the differences in soda.. I buy caffeine free coke or pepsi, and sometimes store brand, whichever is on sale..
It taste the same to me..:stu.

I like smooth peanut butter, although I ate chunky when I was younger..

Do you like smooth or chunky peanut butter??
How about jelly or jam and flavor????


----------



## Hush7

I like smooth peanut butter and homemade blackberry jelly. Grape jelly and strawberry freezer jam are okay since they're classics. I wish it were easier to find blackcurrant jelly.

It's St. Patrick's Day. Are you wearing green? Regardless of what you're wearing, I'm going to pinch you anyway.


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes I am wearing green a NY Jets shirt...


If I were to peep in your bedroom window right now..
Would your bed be made or unmade???
.and would you be in it?? teehee..:roll


----------



## DarrellLicht

My bed would be made. And you would find the general area quite tidy. And I am very far away from that place at the moment.

What's the last labor intensive task you've done?


----------



## Daveyboy

Well I don't do labor intensive stuff a lot...
But I had to dig my car out of snow about a tazzilion times this Winter..:blank.

I can barely remember one of my first Halloween costumes..
It looked like this.. Casper "The friendly Ghost"..:afr









Do you remember your first or one of your first costumes?????????


----------



## probably offline

I remember dressing up like an indian and a princess.



Do you accumulate navel lint/belly button fluff?


----------



## Anxious Aussie

I would like to visit the Bay Area of California


If you could anyone from any period in history to a dinner party, who and why?


----------



## Marko3

Hitler and ask him, why'd he had to be so mean and how his childhood was...


I like cats ( just the other day The Boss died:|; she was 14). 

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Hush7

Meow 
Marko, I'm sorry for your loss. :squeeze

I won a couple coloring contests when I was a kid. Have you ever won a coloring contest? Please color the picture of Goliath and post your pretty picture. If you do a good job, you might win a prize! :clap


----------



## dancesroundtheflame

Never entered a coloring contest, but my daughter did and won years ago. Since my dog is white I don't need to color that picture in. 

What do you do to help get yourself out of the house?


----------



## Daveyboy

Tough one.. Right now I'm working a lot, but that doesn't count...
Sometimes I go to the gym, but lately I've been working out on my lunch hour...
So I guess my answer is not much now, but will do better when the temperature gets warmer....

Do you have any pictures that you took hanging in your place??
What kind are they?? Would you hang a picture of me????


----------



## Hush7

No. I don't have any pictures I've taken hanging up anywhere. I do have all of your pictures displayed though... 

I've just wasted a couple hours looking up various jewelry candles and subscription boxes. Thought about ordering a jewelry candle but with my luck, I would end up with a stinky candle and something hideous that would turn my skin green. So now I'm leaning towards getting a subscription box. Been thinking about Loot Crate since it's filled with nerdy goodness. 

Oh, I forgot to ask a question. Duh! Have you ever subscribed to one of these surprise box thingies or bought a jewelry candle? What did you get?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Hush7 said:


> No. I don't have any pictures I've taken hanging up anywhere. I do have all of your pictures displayed though...
> 
> I've just wasted a couple hours looking up various jewelry candles and subscription boxes. Thought about ordering a jewelry candle but with my luck, I would end up with a stinky candle and something hideous that would turn my skin green. So now I'm leaning towards getting a subscription box. Been thinking about Loot Crate since it's filled with nerdy goodness.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to ask a question. Duh! Have you ever subscribed to one of these surprise box thingies or bought a jewelry candle? What did you get?


Awe, no. Surprise box thingy sounds exciting. Jewelry candle might be fun too.

What did you dream about most recently?


----------



## Owl-99

I honestly can't remember my last dream, when I do have dreams they tend to be unpleasant with a good dose of anxiety and very forgettable. 

Are you a day dreamer ?


----------



## Marko3

well, not really... even my 3 plants I have in my kitchen look more dead than alive on most days. I forget to water them. Just so many other things I think about. But still, they're persistent little green creatures. They just won't give up. They struggle and keep on living. Maybe they want to convey some important message to me?


I like watching anime. I recommend "Welcome to NHK" or "Anohana", "Usagi drop" and "Toradora".

So, do you like/and watch anime? If so, your favorite?


----------



## housebunny

I like anime but I usually don't watch it unless someone else shows me. The last thing I watched was Naruto. I think the characters are a lot more interesting than in American animation. 

What's your feeling about Pit Bulls?


----------



## Pompeii

I like his Hotel Room Service song. Does he have dogs? 

Have they found MH370 yet? What about now? Now? Any moment?


----------



## hellofagoodguy

cool dogs that can be great pets.

Have you ever ridden a motorcycle?


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes.. I have a Motorcycle license but don't own one anymore...:blank.


Did you ever rub your feet on a carpet, then touch metal
to give yourself a shock on purpose???
Why would you do that???


----------



## housebunny

Yes of course...just needed to see what happens.

Have you ever tested out the old "will my tongue really stick to this frozen metal pole?"


----------



## Hush7

Nope. Am I missing out? Should I add that to my list of things to do? Oh, I don't have a list of things to do. :blank

I got water in my ear when I took a shower today. My ear has been funny all day. I'm going nuts! Have you ever gotten water in your ear? Did it drive you crazy too? Do you have a list of things to do? Is getting water in your ear on that list?


----------



## Marko3

yes, I got water in my ear... actually it was a tiny, tiny piece of toilet paper that got stuck deep in my ear. I just wanted to clean the wax out of my ears. I strongly advice, NEVER EVER DO THAT!. That piece of paper got wet and it bloated, and I ended up in terrible pain. It hurt like hell and had to go to doctors to take it out. I just couldn't pull it out myself... yes I have list of thing to do, but I keep em written only in my head for now. Lol, and getting water in my ear is definitely not on that list...

So what do u most like to eat for breakfast? What was your last breakfast?


----------



## housebunny

Hush7 said:


> Nope. Am I missing out? Should I add that to my list of things to do?


Yes! :lol It's a rite of passage, Hush.

Breakfast: Banana/frozen blueberries/frozen blackberries/spring water blended with vitamins, hemp seed, chia seed and fish oil. You can't taste the fish oil. :b I always thought you had to have some kind of milk to make a smoothie but you don't. As long as you have banana, you're good.

What would make you happier if you could have it right now?


----------



## Marko3

> Breakfast: Banana/frozen blueberries/frozen blackberries/spring water blended with vitamins, hemp seed, chia seed and fish oil. You can't taste the fish oil. :b I always thought you had to have some kind of milk to make a smoothie but you don't. As long as you have banana, you're good.


Cool breakfast, need to try it sometime.

What would make me happier if I could have it right now? 
Probably a nice warm hug...

How was your weekend so far?


----------



## Hush7

Lovely. It took me only four hours to place an online order last night and I've been anxious about it all day. Did I order the right stuff? :afr
Oh, and I just ordered a box from my question a few days ago.

What do you like to read? Will you please read to me?


----------



## harrison

Lately I quite like crime fiction - but today I bought a new book about a guy's experience with anxiety - it looks pretty good.

And yes you can come over any time and I'll read it out loud if you like - as long as we can go for cake afterwards.

Do you have people on your ignore list? I never used to but I do now - it saves seeing posts that really just annoy me. Overall a very handy feature of the site.


----------



## Owl-99

Yes I do have people on my ignore list and I agree it is a handy feature, though if I were being picky I would prefer if their name didn't show at all.

Are you glad that summer is over? 
And if you live in the Northern hemisphere are you glad that winter is over?


----------



## Marko3

tannasg said:


> Yes I do have people on my ignore list and I agree it is a handy feature, though if I were being picky I would prefer if their name didn't show at all.
> 
> Are you glad that summer is over?
> And if you live in the Northern hemisphere are you glad that winter is over?


Yeah, I'm glad winter is over. Though this year, there was like almost zero snow and no problems because of that. Mr Sun comes now almost every day, which is awesome! Spring is here, I can go out on my bicycle...YEAH!

What are your plans for summer?


----------



## Daveyboy

I have no plans right now, but I want to give myself a little getaway..
I probably will start a thread soon and ask for ideas or if anyone has gone anywhere by themselves and had a good time....

What brand of bar soap do you use in the shower???
I use Dove.. If you don't use Dove I can bring my own..
Unless you think I would like yours better... haha


----------



## Hush7

I don't use bar soap. I like Dial's Lavender body wash. It smells pretty. 
You'll have to bring your own soap unless you don't mind smelling girly. 

What's your favorite song right now? Will you sing it on vocaroo and post the link? Please?? I'll be your best friend and love you forever if you do. :heart

Edit: I killed the thread.  If you don't want to sing, you may answer my alternate question... Do you still have things from your childhood? I want to see a picture of something. Please?? I'll be your friend but not your best friend because you refuse to sing to me. :b


----------



## Daveyboy

haah. I tried singing, but I had an awful voice...

So you have to settle for this..
I got it when I was around 9, in my Christmas stocking....
I think it' the oldest thing I have....


Do you like Pasta???
What is your favorite shape???
What do you usually put on it.. Sauce, gravy, butter, salt , pepper, cheese????


----------



## Hush7

I like pasta. I don't have a favorite pasta shape, although I tend to keep buying spaghetti, farfalle, penne and linguine. What I put on my pasta depends on which noodles I'm using. Spaghetti and meatballs with marinara sauce. Farfalle with toasted breadcrumbs and olive oil. Baked penne with Italian sausage and marinara. Linguine or spaghetti with white clam sauce.

Do you ever discover mysterious bruises or cuts on your body? Do you ever remember how they got there? I found a tiny bruise on my shoulder today and have no clue how it got there. Do you know? :sus


----------



## TheVoid

Hush7 said:


> Do you ever discover mysterious bruises or cuts on your body?


Yes. It is actually quite common if you have sensitive skin. Even if I sit in one position for a long time and the edge of the chair pressed a little too hard against my flesh, it tends to show a mark until few days pass.

Do you feel extremely lazy to work right now?


----------



## housebunny

Might go to some support group meeting.

Are you hungry?


----------



## harrison

No, I just ate the bottom half of an Easter Bunny. And it's only 8 am. 

Will you come to Bali with me soon?


----------



## housebunny

don36 said:


> No, I just ate the bottom half of an Easter Bunny. And it's only 8 am.


:lol Breaksfast of champions. Easter bunny ***. Bali; I would if I could but I can't so I won't, please forgive me if I don't. I want the simple fact understood that I would if I could....

Are you comfortable going nude in public at a nude beach?


----------



## harrison

No, I'm afraid not - I don't usually like to take my shirt off either in case I frighten the children.

Same question plus have you ever been to a nude beach? ( I actually have but it was a very long time ago - some old guy tried to pick me up - how embarassing! )


----------



## housebunny

I love to be nude out in nature and especially swimming but I don't like to do it in front of anyone. I did go to a little nude beach on the river once with a friend but when more people showed up who were fully clothed we got dressed and left. 

Tell about a time in your life when you really had fun. What were you doing? What was going on?


----------



## Owl-99

When I was about 15 playing cricket, I was a bowler and one morning I took 7 wickets I definitely had fun on that day. 

Same question to the next person.


----------



## housebunny

Making jewelry and exchanging ideas for making a movie with a friend and laughing so hard my stomach hurt. 


If you had to evaluate yourself in terms of how good of a parent you are to yourself, what would you say?


----------



## Buerhle

Good question. 

I'd say 6/10 (1 being bad. 10 being great)

Same question to next person


----------



## housebunny

room for improvement

Whatcha been doing this weekend?


----------



## Hush7

Shopping and a birthday party today. Not sure what I'm doing tomorrow.

What's your favorite color? What color do you wear the most?


----------



## Owl-99

Favourite colour dark blue and black just like Johnny Cash man in black.

Do you own a gun and if so is it licensed?


----------



## spitfire444

no, but have fired one on range.

Where is the furthest you have travelled from home ?


----------



## DarrellLicht

little over 2k miles.. according to city distance calculator anyway.

If you had a chance to change your identity (get facial operation, change your name etc.) would you go through with it?


----------



## sanspants08

No, I don't mind being myself. 

Would you relocate your life far away if you could?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Incidentally I might get that chance. 

What did you want to be when you were a kid?


----------



## sanspants08

I wanted to design cars. Lack of aptitude in advanced math stopped that dream with six-piston calipers. 


Do you have a theme song, or one that lets you set your mood, so that you can deal with your day?


----------



## Marko3

sanspants08 said:


> I wanted to design cars. Lack of aptitude in advanced math stopped that dream with six-piston calipers.
> 
> Do you have a theme song, or one that lets you set your mood, so that you can deal with your day?


usually i listen to happy japanese music and watch cute nico nico dancers, like Miume below... the happiness the energy... epic!






_________________________________________________

I like private chats here. Ppl r so kind and nice...

Do u have lots of private chats here on SAS?


----------



## Owl-99

Yes I have had quite a few private chats on SAS.

Have you seen the 1982 movie Gandhi ?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Yes. 

What's your favorite type of beer?


----------



## spitfire444

The Good Wife on DVD - bilge.

Apart from SAS what other site does one visit frequently ?


----------



## Owl-99

SPW, SAUK and ABC news and weather. 

Same question to next person.


----------



## harrison

www.abebooks.com, ebay and youtube

same question


----------



## Koichi

Yes, and with my eyes closed.

Do you have a Hostile Resting Face?


----------



## DarrellLicht

When it is truly at rest, not quite. When I'm out and about I notice I cringe quite a bit if I don't catch myself. 

What do you collect?


----------



## Hush7

I collect future SAS husbands. 
Also, I may have a bit too much makeup.

Same question for the next person.


----------



## harrison

Books - especially first editions. I love them! Plus I collect anything on paper that is to do with our State Library. (they produce beautiful publications - and they're mostly free.)

Are you a "can-do" type of person. I'm sort of a "can't do" one myself. :roll


----------



## Owl-99

I'm good in theory but not so good in practical stuff. Though today I did erect a hose trolley from Ebay.

Same question to next person?


----------



## Pompeii

I can do the can-can? And Coke cans.

Would you consider a holiday in South Sudan if it was very, very cheap?


----------



## Marko3

Pompeii said:


> I can do the can-can? And Coke cans.
> 
> Would you consider a holiday in South Sudan if it was very, very cheap?


probably not.. would like to go to japan or canada...

speaking of canada, did u know they fish like that:


----------



## Hush7

I'm doing laundry right now. 
I don't like cleaning bathrooms, but I have to since there's no such thing as a self-cleaning bathroom.

Do you feed any wildlife? Squirrels, birds, bunnies, stray kitties...


----------



## Pompeii

I feed the cockatoos and ducks. Pigeons and seagulls. Sharks and small children.

Do you think you're stronger than you give yourself credit for?


----------



## Lluvia

Yes, everyone is. =) 

If you could travel anywhere without worry of cost and politics; Where would you go?


----------



## Hush7

Editing my answer: I'd fly all over the world to collect fun SASers. We'll eat cakes at Hopetoun or Brunetti's in Melbourne, then head over to Bali. Actually, I'm not a fan of humid weather. We'll go somewhere else.

I sound like a crazy person. Do you ever sound crazy? Please give an example. :b


----------



## DarrellLicht

Maybe after I did a bunch of coke.. And I'm only a hop and skip from Canada ..

An estranged relative with a very large fortune dies, fortune gets divvied up between you and other people in your family. But you're left with a pretty sizable fortune. Say, in the millions. What do you do?


----------



## Marko3

moroff said:


> Maybe after I did a bunch of coke.. And I'm only a hop and skip from Canada ..
> 
> An estranged relative with a very large fortune dies, fortune gets divvied up between you and other people in your family. But you're left with a pretty sizable fortune. Say, in the millions. What do you do?


i open account in japan, transfer all the money there. Then I start a company there and employ myself to get permanent visa...i tour japan and find cute japanese girl that likes bicycling and anime and is kind and nice...we get 2 kids and live happily... before all that id go round the world and meet up with all the SAS forums firends...

-------------------
Do u like peanuts?


----------



## Hush7

I like peanut butter.

What time do you like to eat dinner?


----------



## DarrellLicht

5pm.

When's the last time you hallucinated? what happened?


----------



## supersoshychick

moroff said:


> 5pm.
> 
> When's the last time you hallucinated? what happened?


Don't think i've ever hallucinated. Thank god! It think it would scare me. 
-----------------------
so tell me about yourself?


----------



## Marko3

So what do u want to know?.. am adult children of alcoholics, had horrible childhood, im no fake, im kind, im nice, dont smoke, dont drink, dont eat bread, im still a V, still have some SA, have no depression left, i think my body looks great, i have no fat left, i have lean ripped muscles, im 6' 175lbs, am super happy, super optimistic, I like life, cats, japanese music, Nana Mizuki, techno, metal, am crazy about bicycling, i like anime, toradora is the best, currently watching Sailor moon (Tsukino Usagi is so cute)... i like oatmeals, peanuts... i want a human touch but am afraid of it(?)... i dont watch tv...
i live on my own, i cut off my family...

------------------

if u could, which celebrity would u date and why?


----------



## IcedOver

It would be actress Sara Fletcher (formerly of Comedy Central's "Secret Girlfriend"). Why? Just look up some photos and videos of her and you'll know why. Distant second choice would be Rachel McAdams. 

Might as well get another answer, so same question to the next person.


----------



## DarrellLicht

She reminds me of a young Lea Thompson.

I would pick Swedish actress Noomi Rapace.. I just find her most enamoring. If you asked me for a second option, maybe Penelope Cruz... Evidently I like Spanish women... My first crush in elementary school was a very Spanish looking girl.​ ​ How do you feel about guns?​


----------



## Owl-99

I believe normal civilians should not be allowed to own them (guns)

Have you seen the TV show Lillehammer and if so what did you think of it ?


----------



## Daveyboy

I have not seen it.. I read the review.. seems OK but I usually don't watch mob stuff..
I get enough of it here where I live in the news.. haha
Maybe I'll check some out after I catch up with Pretty Little Liars....


Did you get good grades in High School??
Did you go to College??
Do you think you are smarter than me..??. 
Hope you are.. For your sake.....haha


----------



## Marko3

don36 said:


> Well I got grades in school and a high average at Uni - but it doesn't mean anything. I don't think i'm that clever at all - what with years of too many benzos and lots of mania I don't think my brain works very well anymore. I'm pretty sure you'd be a lot smarter than I am Davey.
> 
> At the moment I'm seeing a psychologist and a psychiatrist - I prefer the psychologist, I feel like I can actually talk to him and he seems much more professional.
> 
> Do you prefer psychologists or psychiatrists?


Psychologists or psychiatrists...like i'm totally confused
I think my head will explode!

--------------------------------------

If u knew ur gonna die tomorrow and u could do 5 things only, what would u do?


----------



## harrison

Marko3 said:


> Psychologists or psychiatrists...like i'm totally confused
> I think my head will explode!
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> If u knew ur gonna die tomorrow and u could do 5 things only, what would u do?


A psychiatrist is a medically trained person first, then has done training on top of that to do with psychological issues - they can prescribe medication.

A psychologist does not (usually) have medical training as such - they cannot prescribe medication and so they typically use "talk-therapy" - like CBT, exposure therapy etc. (this may be slightly different in your country but that's how it is in Australia)

(My experience with psychiatrists has largely been negative - incorrect diagnoses, inappropriate medications, sometimes downright incompetence.)


----------



## Marko3

don36 said:


> A psychiatrist is a medically trained person first, then has done training on top of that to do with psychological issues - they can prescribe medication.
> 
> A psychologist does not (usually) have medical training as such - they cannot prescribe medication and so they typically use "talk-therapy" - like CBT, exposure therapy etc. (this may be slightly different in your country but that's how it is in Australia)
> 
> (My experience with psychiatrists has largely been negative - incorrect diagnoses, inappropriate medications, sometimes downright incompetence.)


Thank u Don for the definition 
Now that I think of it, I was at the psychologist. She helped me a lot :yes
My head does not explode now:boogie
-----------------------

If u knew ur gonna die tomorrow and u could do 5 things only, what would u do?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Let's pretend for a moment that it was earlier than 10:30 PM. I would gather as many local family and friends (I'm pretty sure sis would turn me down, because she didn't feel like it lol) and go have tea or something. I would message my pen pals (on steroids) and let them know how awesome they are and say goodbye. I would love on relative pets. I don't know what else. :') "sniff" (my answer used to be something like lay in bed all day and stare at the ceiling lol)

-------

If I gave you a cookie would you give me a hug?


----------



## Anxious Aussie

Yes, especially an Oreo! 

What is the funniest joke you ever heard?


----------



## Hush7

_Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Me!
Me who?
It's Hush. Open your door, Davey!_
 Davey quickly checks to make sure door is locked and dials the police before shouting out: _I'm not home._
_Oh, okay._

Sorry. I don't know any jokes. All I know is if I showed up and knocked on your door, you'd either think it's a joke or I'm a psychopath. :|

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## Owl-99

Last time I cried was when I was coming of my meds about 4 years ago.

What was the last book you read and did you enjoy it?


----------



## purechaos

Allegiant.......

No it was shoddily written, author wasn't good at a dual narrative, story became redundant, I wanted to throw my book in a fire as soon as they as they got out of thier city and discovered the "truth"......argh.. I kept saying really???? Couldn't come up with something more interesting?!? I needed a light read but I think this was too light 


Same question, last book you read and was it good?


----------



## Hush7

I don't even remember which book I read last, but it was a children's book. I read it to Hoody since he refused to read to me. I don't know why he won't read to me. He has such a nice accent.

What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I don't know... I've been watching Bob's Burgers *blush*.

Do you ever go on chat?


----------



## Yer Blues

Uh, what chat?

First time player of the interview game. Feeling daring tonight, so I may have suffered a stroke. 


Favorite philosopher?


----------



## Marko3

Yer Blues said:


> Uh, what chat?
> 
> First time player of the interview game. Feeling daring tonight, so I may have suffered a stroke.
> 
> Favorite philosopher?


well.. idont know one to tell u. I like them epic quotes in animes though...
there r rly good animes out there that can change ur perspective on life...

-----------------------------------------

It looks today is gonna be a beautiful day again today. So... what r u gonna do then?


----------



## Marko3

ok... new question:

if u could be a super-hero for a day... who would u be, which power would u use and what for?


----------



## IcedOver

It'd be easy to say Superman and flying all over the place, but at this point, I'd say The Flash. He is able to travel back in time using a special treadmill, and I'm desperate to go back in time and slap some sense into myself. 

Lazy, so same question to the next person.


----------



## Hush7

I would be Buffy. :heart I'd use my wit, charm and slayer powers to knock some sense into a handful of evil people. Then, I would hug Willow, Xander and Giles. 

I like superhero day. Same question to the next person.


----------



## Daveyboy

I don't know this guys name is from The Hunger Games...
but I'll be him..
Obvious reason- Jennifer Lawrence in spandex.... haha










What is the saddest movie you ever saw??
Did you cry?? If you did, I'm not watching...haha


----------



## Hush7

I like sappy romance movies. Every Nicholas Sparks movie makes me cry, especially The Notebook. :cry 

Oh! Who could forget Beaches? :cry
Older Disney movies too. Omg...Dumbo. :cry 

Hey, Baby. What's your sign? :lol
Do the traits of your zodiac sign actually fit you?


----------



## Marko3

Hush7 said:


> I like sappy romance movies. Every Nicholas Sparks movie makes me cry, especially The Notebook. :cry
> 
> Oh! Who could forget Beaches? :cry
> Older Disney movies too. Omg...Dumbo. :cry
> 
> Hey, Baby. What's your sign? :lol
> Do the traits of your zodiac sign actually fit you?


im a lion.. 
no. zodiac sign does not fit me perfectly... i dont want to b a leader... im a team player...
-------------------------------------------------

so if u could be a big cat.. which would u be: lion or tiger? why?


----------



## Daveyboy

I'd be a Lion.... They are social..
But my personality would probably better fit a Tiger... Meroor


If you could be any celebrity's pillow..
Who would it be..??.
Oh and it can't be a guy, cause that would ruin my fantasy... haha


----------



## Hush7

I want to be Keanu Reeves' pillow, but in order to satisfy your girly pillow fight obsession, I will be Jennifer Lawrence's pillow. That way, she will share me with Nicholas Hoult.










Look at how cute they are together! They need to get married, have gorgeous babies and live happily ever after. :heart

According to doctors, health experts and bedtime peepers, people shouldn't sleep with underwear on because their naughty bits need to be aired out. What do you usually wear to bed? :lol


----------



## probably offline

^
That's what I always say, too, so I wear nothing.


Do you turn pooping into a little reading session or do you just poop and get out of there as soon as possible?


----------



## harrison

I spend as little time in there as possible - in our house you never know who might just come barging in. ( we don't have locks on those doors ) I once came out and my son's girlfriend was standing at the mirror on the other side of the door brushing her hair. 

I was so embarassed I almost needed counselling!

What is one of the most anxiety-producing situations for you?


----------



## Daveyboy

I get anxious from lots of things ..
Skyping... 
Also one on one conversation..... would be my main issue..:afr 
Especially with girlies...teehee 


It is Spring here in NY so it's still too cold to swim...
Is it warm enough to swim by you?? 
Can I come for a dip?.. and do you have a bathing suit I can borrow???


----------



## Hush7

Sorry, it's too cold to go swimming here unless you want to go to an indoor pool. Let me know what size bathing suit you wear and I'll get you a Speedo. I must warn you that if you do come for a dip, I will take pictures and video of you splashing around in the water. :b

Do you have a foot fetish? I don't. I am curious about your socks though because there are so many different types available. What kind of socks do you wear? Does it change from season to season?


----------



## Marko3

no foot fetish... i like females' ears... i wear usual socks, same for every season... i wear them even to bed...

-----------------

so u have ear fetish?


----------



## Hush7

No.

Edit: I'm changing my question. 

I'm not religious, but tend to celebrate a bunch of Christian holidays such as Christmas and Easter. By celebrate, I mean have family gatherings on those days and eat a lot of delicious food. If you aren't religious, do you celebrate the holidays? If you are religious, do you get annoyed when non-religious people celebrate?


----------



## Daveyboy

Not religious..

I don't have an extended family.. I do invite my Sisters over for Christmas, but not on that day...Maybe the following weekend.. I don't cook haha I just have cookies/cake and talk for a few anxiety filled hours..:afr.
We have never celebrated any gatherings on Easter... 


Did you have Easter candy today.??..
Did you hide any eggs?? If I come over can I look for some??..haha


----------



## housebunny

Yeah, someone gave me some and I'll hide them around the house.:b

Do you like this face?


----------



## Pompeii

How did you get my picture? :sus

Do you prefer chocolate bilbies or chocolate bunnies?


----------



## Owl-99

Bilbies of course because hey don't dig holes all over my lawn.

Do you think that conservative Government should be gassed in dungeons.


----------



## harrison

I can definitely see the appeal of an idea like that. Especially when I'm manic - but then I'd want to throw in a few people from this site and watch! 

How many times have you wanted to leave this bloody site only to return every time?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Many.

When was the last time you hollered?


----------



## harrison

About 45 minutes ago.

How do you feel about the Royal family? ( I'd like to put them all in a council flat, take all of their money away from them and spread it around a bit more evenly. )


----------



## blue2

I think there must be some in-breeding going on...

Do you think the bermuda triangle really has mysterious power's...?


----------



## Koichi

Well it did chart quite highly which is hard to explain.

What's the longest you've gone without looking in a mirror?


----------



## voidincomplete

About two weeks. It's actually quite liberating to forget what you look like. Puts the ego in a little more perspective. 

Since being a sexually active adult, how long have you gone without having sex? What do you think the average or "normal" time interval is for reasonably attractive adults our age (in their 30's) to spend between sexual encounters while not being involved in a romantic relationship?

Or do you think it is normal at all to have sexual encounters outside of serious relationships?


----------



## BoringJim

I'm an Englander and not entirely sure of the difference between all those varieties of fries (we call them chips) - but my favourite has to be the thin, slightly crispy, salty McDonalds variety.

And now I am hungry.

What do you think of Britain's entry to the Eurovision Song Contest this year?


----------



## BoringJim

Hmm, I don't know what happened there...when I posted the latest question was about fries :-/

Ignore me.


----------



## Hush7

I think I've reached born-again virgin status. :um
My friends average 3-4 partners a year. They'll date on and off and hit a 1-3 month dry spell.

No clue what it is but stealing Jimmy's question anyway:

What do you think of Britain's entry to the Eurovision Song Contest this year?


----------



## voidincomplete

I can't say I'm very comfortable with the notion of songwriting contests or any sort of competition of musical talents. Music, to me, sounds better when it's entire conception is done in the interests of harmony. Competition, by nature, is a lack of harmony. 

Do you feel like there is pressure to have as many or more sexual partners than your peers? Do you think the regularity of a person's sexual activity is a testament to their mental and emotional health, or their societal successes?


----------



## voidincomplete

half of a medicinal brownie

How do you feel about competition? Do you think it hinders or catalyzes development and advancement? What areas of your life do you feel most/least comfortable competing?


----------



## harrison

I think competition is very healthy - without it, for example, we would be paying much more for things we need. But saying that - I always like it much more when I'm the only one that has a very rare book I'm selling as I can get a lot more for it 

I don't feel comfortable competing in general - I have pretty severe anxiety problems and dislike most things that draw more attention to myself. 

Same question as I seriously doubt I could think of a question as clever as that one.


----------



## Owl-99

Competition in my comfort zone is alright but mixing with people in the flesh no thanks.

Do you know any naysayers?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I would say my parents/siblings are the biggest sources of doubt in my life. The people you're supposed to trust/count on seem to rag on me and lack empathy. Strangers, friends and co workers seem to treat me better.

When's the last time you were so upset you could kill?


----------



## riderless

moroff said:


> I would say my parents/siblings are the biggest sources of doubt in my life. The people you're supposed to trust/count on seem to rag on me and lack empathy. Strangers, friends and co workers seem to treat me better.
> 
> When's the last time you were so upset you could kill?


Well, hard as it is for me to admit, I have actually....:afr........when someone said I looked like Kevin Rudd..:|

If you had all the money in the world you needed for the next 5 years, how would you spend those 5 years?


----------



## harrison

I would work out a way to make the money last for 20 years instead. This would most likely involve moving (even temporarily ) up to Thailand or Indonesia and relaxing. Lots of swimming, laying around the pool - that sort of thing. Would have to come back to Australia occasionally or go to Europe to buy decent books of course, but we could work that out.

Same question to the next person.


----------



## riderless

I would:

-retire and set myself up financially for the rest of my life, as long as I have 50 000 a year income

-do a world trip for a year or so

- come back to Oz, buy a bloody nice house with an ocean view

-do volunteer work once a week for a whole day

-study one unit from a University course per semester

-make exercise a priority

-get guitar and singing lessons

-join Toastmasters

-buy a top of the range computer

-get a top of the range TV/Entertainment System


----------



## harrison

riderless said:


> I would:
> 
> -retire and set myself up financially for the rest of my life, as long as I have 50 000 a year income
> 
> -do a world trip for a year or so
> 
> - come back to Oz, buy a bloody nice house with an ocean view
> 
> -do volunteer work once a week for a whole day
> 
> -*study one unit from a University course per semester*
> 
> -make exercise a priority
> 
> -get guitar and singing lessons
> 
> -join Toastmasters
> 
> -buy a top of the range computer
> 
> -get a top of the range TV/Entertainment System


I think I misundertsood the question a bit - I'm a bit slow sometimes. :um

I was just thinking about your situation again Rider while I was cooking the dinner - have you ever thought about studying psychology at Uni? You could just do one subject at first and see how you like it.

I think you'd make a great psychologist. Plus once you'd be qualified you could just see patients one on one - no need to deal with all the a'holes at your work. ( My psychologist didn't start his post grad work until 48 - a bit younger than us but who cares? ) 

Same question btw.


----------



## riderless

don36 said:


> I think I misundertsood the question a bit - I'm a bit slow sometimes. :um
> 
> I was just thinking about your situation again Rider while I was cooking the dinner - have you ever thought about studying psychology at Uni? You could just do one subject at first and see how you like it.
> 
> I think you'd make a great psychologist. Plus once you'd be qualified you could just see patients one on one - no need to deal with all the a'holes at your work. ( My psychologist didn't start his post grad work until 48 - a bit younger than us but who cares? )
> 
> Same question btw.


I study counselling now which is basically psychology...might do a masters not sure yet................

same question...what would you do during the 5 years?


----------



## Grog

Spend every day surfing some where new throughout the world . 
That's Me done for the next 5 years . 

Such a good question I'll pass it on as well 

If you had all the money you needed to do anything for the next 5 years what would you do .


----------



## DarrellLicht

quit my job, move down to the west coast (that's what I'm actually staging to do) 

spend a week or two in every state in the US, every province in other countries else ware around the world (that isn't a war zone that is). 

Renew my documents and go back to work. Now I would have lots of stories to tell my coworkers.

Any hobbies you would like to explore if money were no object?


----------



## Hush7

My new hobby would be hanging out at the state park in Arkansas that has all of those diamonds and other gem stones. I'd probably end up picking up pieces of poop, thinking they were something good. :teeth That's okay. I can still make a not-so-sparkly tiara with poop.
I'd also travel to someplace to see some people, travel somewhere to see someone, travel somewhere to see some people...

Same question to the next person.


----------



## riderless

Therapy as a hobby OK?
I want to get therapy twice a week for the next two years.
That would be mainly psychoanalysis I hope.

What event would make you quit SAS right now on the spot?


----------



## Grog

I'm sure a lot of people would like to know this from me 

If every one sent me a pm and told me how they really feel , straight up and no sugar coating . A petition to leave would do it . 

Same question to the next .


----------



## harrison

Well I really can't think of anything that would make me leave completely - but if Monica Bellucci came into my house and decided to sit on top of me I'd definitely have to have a break for a few days. :um

Same question - that's a good one.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm not telling.

How many chairs have you worn out in your life?


----------



## Hush7

Huh? None.

Do you like Reece's Peanut Butter Cups? I don't. You may stop by this evening and have mine or I'll just throw them away. We can watch a movie together. What movie do you want to watch? I hope you don't pick anything scary... :afr


----------



## Daveyboy

No I don't like PB and Chocolate combo...
..But I will stop by anyway.... Maybe we can watch Mean Girls...
It's been a while since I watch a girly type show.. :lol


I was eating some Kisses and I found an empty tin foil wrapper in the bag... I bet someone in the factory ate it and threw the foil back.:blank.

Did you ever find anything weird in your food you ordered or bought????


----------



## Marko3

once we were eating out.. i ordered a salad... and i found a freshly chewed chewing gum in it... yuuuuuck! What the hell is goin on there in them restaurant kitchen? From that day on, i don't eat out anymore. Except for the pizza...

------------

So u like salads?


----------



## DarrellLicht

It's my standby meal whenever they serve something less than healthy at work. 

What's your favorite type of mustache on a gentleman?


----------



## housebunny

This one looks pretty good:









Do you like to watch the night sky for ufos?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Nah, but I like to watch the night sky. 

Why do you come here?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Because there are people I talk to here... then I get sucked into the forum. lol

What is your favorite pastime?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I'm afraid I might get picked up by one.. Demons are plenty a handful. 

Have you felt enamored by a person (in real life) of the same gender?


----------



## housebunny

Yeah, a friend of mine. She was beautiful and she had big brown, soft eyes and such a loving gaze. 

Same question, next person.


----------



## Owl-99

No can't say that I have. 

Are you creative ? And if so do you have an outlet for your creativity?


----------



## housebunny

I am creative but since some bad things happened that desire kind of went away. I use to like drawing, painting, writing, jewelry making, photography, mixed media projects, had a lot of ideas for videos. Now I'm a zombie. Living dead. Maybe I should make some art projects about _that.
_
Are you angry? If so, what are you angry about?


----------



## h00dz

I'm not angry, it takes A LOT for me to get really angry. I'm a really chilled guy, perhaps some would say that might mean i'm lazy, which is probably true. If I had to pick one thing thats annoying though its the fact that my football team sucks even though we are doing better now 

If you could be a cartoon character who would you be?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Calvin's insightful loyal companion, Hobbes.

What's the last nicest thing a person said to you?


----------



## Marko3

she said im kind....

--------------------

how many friends do u have on facebook? too many? none?


----------



## Hush7

None. I don't use FB.

I've been wearing comfy clothes all day. 
What are you wearing today? I'm sorry if you had to dress up in not-so-comfy clothes.  
I give you permission to change into your favorite comfy outfit.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Ha! Thanks. 

I am wearing blue jeans and a black, v-neck T-shirt. I am fairly comfortable.

With what do you fill your weekends?


----------



## Owl-99

The same crap I do in the week. 

Do you appreciate the sound of the 1970s music scene?


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes... But it works for me... haha

Are you interested in the Basketball Playoffs??
If so.. what team??

If not.. Are you looking forward to the new Godzilla movie..??
I am.. I've seen them all as a little Daveyboy..


----------



## housebunny

Daveyboy said:


> Yes... But it works for me... haha


:lol haha you caught that huh?

Basketball, no...and I don't dribble well. I do like to play horse, though. I didn't know there was a new Godzilla movie!

What would constitute a perfect day for you?


----------



## Marko3

What would constitute a perfect day for me?

ok.. it would b perfect blue summer sky, no clouds.. no wind.. just me, the road and my bicycle... id go for 60miles route... feeling epic... then after 5 hours or so.. id come home full of endorphins.. took a shower and eat a huge meal... then id get a call from a company that they want to employ me... i d listen to awesome japanese techno and metal.. then id watch some epic anime... later id go out to groceries and id be all cool talking to that cute cashier girl... and maybe we would arrange to go on date... at home id watch some more cool anime and later maybe go to cinema with friends...


You like to go to the movies? Or u feel anxious in such places? When was the last time u were there, watchin a movie?


----------



## housebunny

I kind of like it when it's not too crowded and there's enough space. The last movie I saw was the second Hunger Games movie in December.

What's your favorite shirt? Describe it in detail.


----------



## Pompeii

Well, it's made from canvas and has overly long sleeves which tie at the back when my arms are crossed. Optional crotch straps. Also features matching leg irons and padded walls.

Are you in the butter camp or the margarine camp? Both camps are fairly slippery.


----------



## Hush7

Butters










Do you set your alarm clock to beep or play music?


----------



## MrKappa

I sleep on the floor, and that shortens the amount of time I sleep. I never sleep longer than what I expect to sleep.

How many times have you been ticketed by the police, security officers, or traffic officers?


----------



## housebunny

You want my cereal?! 









If you could only have one condiment for the rest of time, what would you pick?


----------



## voidincomplete

Tapatío

If you could instantly become a master at any art or skill, what would it be?


----------



## spitfire444

Intelligent, amusing conversation.

Same q to the next.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Play any instrument any genre by ear.


If you suddenly had the power to pause space/time for as long and as often as you like, what would be the things you would utilize this trick for?


----------



## voidincomplete

Reading everything ever written, specifically in the middle of conversations with people who initially had more knowledge on any given subject than myself. 

...also maybe eventually world peace or something like that.

Someone asked this a couple pages back and I liked it:
How long is the longest you've gone without looking in the mirror?


----------



## Marko3

ok.. editing... idk.. like a week or so.. was to metal festival...


do u like what u see in the mirror?


----------



## riderless

Marko3 said:


> ok.. editing... idk.. like a week or so.. was to metal festival...
> 
> do u like what u see in the mirror?


 sometimes but usually not before I wash my face and comb my hair.

What person of the opposite sex would you like to be stuck with if you were suddenly the last couple on earth left alive?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Noomi Rapace... We could make beautiful children together :yes

When was the busiest you've been all week? what did you do?


----------



## voidincomplete

This is the busiest I've been this week and I'm not doing anything. 

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Owl-99

Riderless...... I told him to shut the gate. 

How do you relax?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Build something. Work with my hands. Even cleaning up a bit centers me. I suppose I'm a 'neat freak' but on a low spectrum.

When was the last time you spoke to your parents? do they initiate the contact, or is it always you?


----------



## voidincomplete

I've lived with my mom almost my whole life, so I see and talk to her pretty much every day. My dad is a different story. I'll usually get a text or something on my birthday, but other than that it seems like unless I make a big effort to see or talk to him it doesn't happen. 

What is your preferred or easiest way of connecting with other people? Is it easier to make new friends online, in person, school, work, some other social gathering? Where have you met the people you consider to be real friends?


----------



## Hush7

For me, easiest way is online. I'm a wreck in person. :afr

Do you enjoy people watching or window shopping? 
Shoot! Somehow I broke a nail. When was the last time you broke a nail?  
Sorry...very random. :b


----------



## harrison

I love people watching - I like sitting in a cafe and watching all the people go buy. I can do it for ages. Especially in the city when it's really busy.

I love cities and lots of hustle and bustle - lots of action and people. The countryside bores me to death. Do you like the countryside or cities?


----------



## voidincomplete

I hate the suburbs, but love the wide open country, and more especially the mountains. I live in California so there is a lot of beautiful land to appreciate. Also getting as far away from the hustle and bustle as possible usually feels good. Although sometimes a city atmosphere can be quite nice as well, depending on the city. Also depending on what area of the city I guess. Coffee shops when the sun is up sound nice, but bars after the sun is down seem more prone to being filled with obnoxious people. 

If you could change any law, make anything that's illegal legal, or anything that's legal illegal, what would it be?


----------



## riderless

voidincomplete said:


> I hate the suburbs, but love the wide open country, and more especially the mountains. I live in California so there is a lot of beautiful land to appreciate. Also getting as far away from the hustle and bustle as possible usually feels good. Although sometimes a city atmosphere can be quite nice as well, depending on the city. Also depending on what area of the city I guess. Coffee shops when the sun is up sound nice, but bars after the sun is down seem more prone to being filled with obnoxious people.
> 
> *If you could change any law, make anything that's illegal legal, or anything that's legal illegal, what would it be*?


 absolutely...assisted suicide, euthanasia
for people with a terminal illness or in awful pain
strict boundaries/criteria so it is not abused though.

same question to next person


----------



## voidincomplete

The patenting of genetic material should be 100% illegal across the globe. I don't care if you invented some mutant gene that will cure world hunger overnight, you shouldn't be able to patent life. 

In any given type of relationship, whether professional, personal, scholastic, whatever, do you prefer to be the person in charge, or are you more comfortable taking orders? Let's imagine that the person giving orders is fair and has your interests in mind.


----------



## Hush7

I'd get you a Happy Meal. That way, you'll get a burger, fries, apple slices, toy and a mini ice cream cone. 

Last article of clothing that you bought? You should post a picture of you modeling it too.


----------



## Owl-99

A purchased a pair of bushwalking boots and socks.










What would you rather Bee or a Wasp?


----------



## Radjinn

I'd have to say a wasp because I could sting over and over again and not die when my stinger fell off after just one stick 

If you could be a co-star in any movie, which would it be and which character?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Phantasm. I thought I would find the novelty of it being made in the late 70's interesting.. I guess not interesting enough..

Are you mad right now?


----------



## housebunny

No, surprisingly!

Did you brush your teeth today? Tell the truth...


----------



## riderless

housebunny said:


> No, surprisingly!
> 
> Did you brush your teeth today? Tell the truth...


No not on Fridays.

Did you comb the hair on your back today? [Don't tell the truth, I implore you].


----------



## voidincomplete

riderless said:


> No not on Fridays.
> 
> Did you comb the hair on your back today? [Don't tell the truth, I implore you].


It's been way too hard to comb since I made it into dreads.

Have you told a lie today?


----------



## housebunny

Nope. 

Give a basic recap of your day.


----------



## vee1412

So far....got up around 10, on my fourth cup of coffee and debating going out for a long bike ride if the rain clears up ! Oh and put some washing in the washer!

Cat or dog person?


----------



## housebunny

dog

is there anyone you really trust? who/why?


----------



## Marko3

housebunny said:


> dog
> 
> is there anyone you really trust? who/why?


thats a good one.. I think I trust myself most.. usually ppl r just too random... u cant be 100% sure even if they make promises...

I'm going cycling now, its super sunny outside, and im so happy rite now

So, do u go cycling sometimes.. like for exercise?


----------



## Owl-99

I did once about a year ago and didn't like it. 

How many push-ups can you do?


----------



## voidincomplete

None, they go against my belief system. 

That of course being, the belief that pushups require way too much effort for whatever the benefit of doing them is supposed to be. 

Have you ever had some sort of "supernatural" experience, i.e. telepathy, precognition, extraterrestrial, paranormal, etc. that you truly believe was real, and if so what was it?


----------



## harrison

I sometimes have premonitions - it's very strange and it's always in the same way - I will "see" something happen very quickly and just immediately before it actually does. My sister gets it too.

Other than that I have had a feeling of connection to the universe - for want of a better term - happen up in Bali, especially in Ubud. It's a very spiritual place, although I would personally say I am not. It's also very possible I was manic at the time too - so that might explain it. 

same question.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I've seen spirits (for lack of more fitting term) four times. 

When anxiety gets the best of you, what do you do to relieve stress?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Usually go to bed.

Do you ever think about your ankles?


----------



## purechaos

Think about my ankles? Just did. 

The distance to your closest store?


----------



## paperheart

maybe 600ft

last song youve heard & enjoyed?


----------



## kesker

what's your favorite kitchen utensil?


----------



## Hush7

The spatula is the only utensil you'll ever need. :clap










Same question to the next person. They'd better love spatulas... :sus


----------



## Marko3

Daveyboy said:


> I think the Spatula or "Flipper" as we called it growing up is my favorite...
> My second most used utensil would probably be "tongs"...
> 
> Did you ever leave a cabinet open in the kitchen, then bang your head on it???
> Did it hurt ?? Why would you do that????


haha.. yeah i hit my head sometimes...yeah it hurt and i rly dont know why i do that lol

Does it ever happen to u... like u take only 30 minutes nap at 8pm and then u wake up like at 3am, not hearing your alarm at all?


----------



## paperheart

lol..maybe, ill wake up at 1am and feel guilty but 3 am is bad...

worse habit/secret you kept from
-roommate
-someone you're dating
- new friend
(you can skip those that doesn't apply and social anxiety unless it's really specific- like stuttering can't be an answer)


----------



## farfegnugen

Sure, but I'm usually the scariest thing you are going to run into on a hike around here.

How big of a pain in the *** are you?


----------



## voidincomplete

A big enough one to skip this question and answer the previous one by Daveyboy.

As for dangers of hiking and nature, most of the dangers nature has to offer are fairly easy to avoid if you're simply aware of them and take precautions. Around here there are really only three important dangers to look out for. One of the biggest, and probably most overlooked is the Sun. Dehydration can kill you, especially if you like to take long hikes and don't wear protective clothing and take enough water. 

The other two big ones are ticks and poison oak. Both of these are pretty easy to avoid if you stick to frequently used trails. You only really have to worry about them if you're prone to leaving the trail and hiking through a lot of foliage. Of course, it doesn't hurt to know what poison oak looks like, and wearing long pants will give you pretty good protection against these. 

As far as stuff like rattlesnakes, big-foot, or other large or otherwise scary animals, just keep in mind that none of these animals are really looking for a confrontation with you. If you come across a rattler, it will likely make it's presence known. Just respect it's space if you do, and you're good. That's pretty much the rule of thumb with any sort of danger in nature. If you are aware and respect that danger, you will be pretty safe. 

It's not like dangers from people, like streets of unfamiliar cities, or even some familiar ones at night. There aren't any animals in nature looking to prey on people. Unfortunately in society there are people looking to prey on others. 


Ever been mugged, robbed, threatened, or otherwise assaulted just walking the streets?


----------



## Hush7

I've been verbally assaulted but never physically assaulted while walking around.

Do you like Greek yogurt? I've only tried Chobani once and I hated it. Been thinking I need to give Greek yogurt another chance but I don't know which one to get. What's your favorite brand and flavor of Greek yogurt? 

If you don't eat Greek Yogurt, please answer this instead:
Had you been born the opposite sex, do you know what your parents would have named you?


----------



## voidincomplete

I think it was either Crystal or Rose. My mom told me once, but that was a long time ago. 

What's the difference between greek yogurt and regular yogurt?


----------



## Owl-99

Greek yogurt is creamy and less sweet.

Who do you think I am?


----------



## voidincomplete

I'm not sure I think you're anyone. 

Does it matter?


----------



## riderless

voidincomplete said:


> I'm not sure I think you're anyone.
> 
> Does it matter?


Not if it doesn't matter to you. I mean it kind of matters to me and in these matters I usually seek my partner's advice. 
As a matter of fact, I don't give a hoot.
Should I go ahead with the sex change?


----------



## riderless

Daveyboy said:


> Yes...I think you would make an awesome man.. haha
> 
> Just joking... I think you are perfect just the way you are...
> and you might scare your dog....
> 
> I'm having steak tonight... Yum Yum..
> How do you like your Red Meat??
> Rare, Medium, Well done??
> I like mine medium rare... In case you wanted to write that down......


 Usually rare

Should you go ahead with the sex change Daveyboy?


----------



## Hush7

Nooo! Davey can't have a sex change operation. I like him as a man even though he'd be an awesome girlfriend too. Haha...

What did you wear today?


----------



## Owl-99

I'm like you I very rarely chew gum, but when I do chew for any longer than 5 minutes I start to gag.

Do you bake cakes?


----------



## Hush7

My love of cake is well documented on here. 
Yes, of course I bake cakes.

Edit: I killed the thread. Changing my question to a scary one. We'll see who's brave enough to revive this thread. :b

What do you look like? I think you should post your picture so we can all get to know you better. :yes 
Are you artistic? You can draw a self-portrait and post it instead. :clap Hey, what do I look like? Draw a picture of me too! :lol


----------



## harrison

I look a lot like this:



Do you ever get a picture in hour head of what a person on here looks like and then finally see a photo of them and get a surprise?


----------



## Hush7

You're looking quite dashing, Donnie. 
Yes. I have a tendency to picture everyone looking like their avatar. It doesn't matter if it makes no sense and they're using a picture of a cat or a celebrity of the opposite sex. They are their avatar until I see their picture. 

Are you doing anything fun this weekend? Mind if I join you?


----------



## Owl-99

don36 said:


> I look a lot like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever get a picture in hour head of what a person on here looks like and then finally see a photo of them and get a surprise?


Bali must be agreeing with you Don. 

I'm going into town to swap a cd that I brought, and sure you can tag along if you like. 

Have you seen your reflection in a calm lake recently, and if so did you admire what you saw ?


----------



## voidincomplete

No, the water's surface was constantly shifting and rippling in different patterns as the waves were clashing and mixing in obscure ways. 

I was both enthralled and terrified at what I saw. 

Are you excited about Star Wars VII next year? Have you ever tried to "use the force"?


----------



## Hush7

No. 
Yes! 

Do you prefer sunrise or sunset?


----------



## h00dz

Sunset for days 

Johnny’s mother had three children. The first child was named April. The second child was named May. What was the third child’s name?


----------



## Hush7

He lives in Aussieland! 

I don't know any brain teasers because I'm not brainy. 

Which eye do you wink with?


----------



## Owl-99

I guess I wink with my left one although it feels more like a twitch.:b

Have you ever caught a fish?


----------



## IcedOver

Yes, a few times when I was younger. It got thrown back.

The other day I found a $5 bill in the parking lot outside my place. I think that's the most money I've found on the ground. What's the most money you've found?


----------



## Marko3

IcedOver said:


> Yes, a few times when I was younger. It got thrown back.
> 
> The other day I found a $5 bill in the parking lot outside my place. I think that's the most money I've found on the ground. What's the most money you've found?


 i think i found once around $100... when i was a kid.. epic---> lots of ice cream 

so.. u like to put change from groceries shopping to ur piggy bank?


----------



## Owl-99

Yes I don't like lots of heavy change in my wallet.

Have you heard of the 'Trail of Tears' and if so what do you think about it?


----------



## voidincomplete

Nah, I was never into 80's music. 

So my friend used to tell people that I believed in manifest destiny. What he was meaning to say was that I was a fatalist, though that wasn't strictly true either. Do you believe the concept of manifest destiny is still practiced in the modern world?


----------



## DarrellLicht

In small sectors. That's if i'm understanding your interpretation of the subject. 

Do you consider yourself vindictive? hold grudges much?


----------



## minnie52

moroff said:


> In small sectors. That's if i'm understanding your interpretation of the subject.
> 
> Do you consider yourself vindictive? hold grudges much?


Yes, I hold grudges:eek Although I try not to be too vindictive?! :sus:flush

What really grabs you these days??


----------



## Owl-99

History and the natural world always interests me even when I'm depressed they usually lift me out of my melancholy no matter how briefly. 

Would you have liked to been born in the 1400s?


----------



## Folded Edge

Not at all. With the level of medicine and medical knowledge back then, life would have been painful, tough and short. 


What is your favorite board game? In fact do you still play board games?


----------



## housebunny

I don't really play anymore but two I used to like were Pictionary and Balderdash, a game where you make up definitions for obscure words and get points if someone chooses yours. 

Do you smoke?


----------



## DarrellLicht

off and on. Haven't had a smoke since Friday.. I had a big nicotine fit yesterday, but got through it. I have a coworker who was enabling that habit. Damn him. 

How do you deal with 'not getting a word in edgewise' in situations?


----------



## voidincomplete

I guess it depends on the situation. If I know someone isn't going to listen to me no matter what I say then I try not to waste my breath. Though that can be quite frustrating. Other times, if the person has some desire to communicate, I'll try listening first. Most people are much more willing to hear what you have to say if they know you're willing to listen and acknowledge what they have to say. 

You're stranded in the desert with no one around for miles and have just been bitten by a rattlesnake. Your smartphone has just about reached it's data cap and you only have enough data left to do one more thing. Do you...

Take a selfie and post to facebook that you're about to die,

or google search first aid for snakebites?


----------



## Hush7

I make lists for everything. It's kind of embarrassing, but I have a growing pile of Post It notes with various lists written on them. I should sort through them right now instead of lurking around here.

I can't think of a good question. :idea

It stays light out well past 9 pm here and it's not even summer yet. Do you prefer when it's light or dark at night?


----------



## Owl-99

If it it cool weather I prefer light nights especially the gloaming. 

Do you like Lullabies and if so can you sing me one?


----------



## housebunny

This is my favorite lullaby. I won't sing it for you but James Taylor (circa 1971) will:






What are your spiritual beliefs?


----------



## voidincomplete

The snake ate the farmer, but the ocean drowns the snake. 

What's the most money you've ever spent in one day?


----------



## Folded Edge

Around £700 on Hi-Fi equipment years ago when I was working full time. I had to save up for a while to do it. It felt like a great accomplishment at the time. (Most of the gear still works too )


Have you ever traveled or went on holiday alone? 

I haven't been on hoilday in many, many years and now have no one to go with. I'd love to have the confidence to get away by myself, even just for a weekend.


----------



## Camelleone

I've never travelled alone, and don't think I want to do it. 
I don't want to be alone on my trip..
although I really wanted to travel to many places (I have long list of places I want to visit) but untill now I have no friends to go with, hopefully will have.

um. what is the childish thing you still like to do?


----------



## farfegnugen

I've always liked swinging and climbing on things.

Have anything good to eat in your refrigerator? I'm hungry.


----------



## DarrellLicht

You like vegetables? I got some salsa and some other stuff I could throw in there.

Do your family members have a internet forum habit? do you know where they go?


----------



## Solomatrix

I like vegetables! I like to eat steamed veggies.

My family members don't have any internet habits. I am starting to get addicted to this forum though 

If you had 1 wish (no wishing for more wishes or anything like that) what would it be?


----------



## housebunny

the end of suffering

how many stars in your thai food?


----------



## Hush7

4 stars

I was going to get Greek food for lunch today but the darn place is gone. Do you like Greek food? What do you order?


----------



## Zack

I like Greek salad.

Who was the first paying customer to buy a Coca-Cola?


----------



## housebunny

Well it wasn't me. 

When you lie on your back does your stomach stick up? Tell the truth!:b


----------



## pazuzuinxs

housebunny said:


> Well it wasn't me.
> 
> When you lie on your back does your stomach stick up? Tell the truth!:b


That's one of the few times it does not :int
Would you like aliens to join us one day?


----------



## Owl-99

Why not they just might brighten up the place.

Are you fearful for your future?


----------



## voidincomplete

Only at times when it looks like I'll have to be living in it.

Do you believe in things you know you rationally probably shouldn't? If so what?


----------



## Daveyboy

Ghosts.. I know they should not exist...

But I believe in haunted places and things because I have seen them in my dreams...


Do you believe in Ghosts???
Or that Houses can be haunted???
Would you stay in one overnight?? With Me???


----------



## Hush7

Ghosts? Yes :dead
Haunted houses? Yes :door
Spending the night in one? Umm...alone? Probably not. :hide 
Spending the night in one with you? Bring it on! :clap :boogie :yay

Do you like to go camping? Mind if I join you?


----------



## BeNice

Yes, and I plan on doing it more. Yes, you can come. (if you're local message me)

What kind of bike do you ride, if you have one? If not, er, what would you ride?


----------



## WakeUpYoungMan

I have a mountain bike. I ride it when the moon turns blue.

In your opinion how much longer can industrial civilisation continue?


----------



## Owl-99

Another 50 years tops then civilization as we know it will implode. 

What is favourite tree?


----------



## voidincomplete

I really like Quaking Aspens.  They're colonial, meaning that one parent tree will essentially spawn an entire forest of clones asexually. Also, the knots on their trunks look like eyes. I had a rather adventurous experience in some Aspen woods once. 

But I think I like Redwoods even better due to so many interesting evolutionary developments. I think the tallest recorded tree is a Redwood. Possibly second to Sequoias which I know have the highest recorded mass. They have this thing where there is a ring of buds in the root system just under the surface of the ground. If the tree dies, or if it's crown is sufficiently traumatized to the point of stunting any further growth, the buds will spawn a ring of clones of that tree. They get most of their water from fog rolling in from the Pacific coast rather than ground water like most trees. They also function quite well at providing a rainforest-like habitat for a lot of other species. I think I saw a documentary once that describes a species of salamander that inhabits the upper branch systems of Redwoods. The salamander is unique in that it doesn't have lungs or gills, it takes in oxygen through osmosis. This is possibly possible because of the high humidity habitat provided for by the Redwoods and coastal fog. 

What's the nerdiest subject you could ramble on about for hours?


----------



## housebunny

the intricacies/minutia i notice in the myself/the world around me/other people. boring for you, interesting for me. 

for example, i saw two snails at the river...they were in different spots on the riverbank inside their shells, seemingly dead and then they suddenly came out _at the same time_ and started crawling in the same direction - towards the river. the same time???

what is something interesting you've seen floating in the ocean or down a river?


----------



## voidincomplete

I never noticed any sort of smell coming from them personally. 

What did the kitchen look like after the last meal you cooked?


----------



## harrison

Very tidy - I'm just looking at it now. I'm a very tidy cook - as I'm the one that has to clean it up, so it's in my interest to make the tidying up as easy as possible.

Do you have enough people in your life? ( I certainly don't. )


----------



## DarrellLicht

I have plenty of people in my life. It's the desirable variety that is lacking. 

How many pairs of shoes/boots do you own? what are their functions?


----------



## voidincomplete

Five. Two pairs, one of shoes the other boots sitting on the porch, their function is to house spiders. 

Two other pairs, same, function is taking up space in closet.

and one pair of shoes for wearing. 

oh, and a pair of flip-flops. 

...wait, I forgot a pair. Shoes, function is to sit in my backpack in the event I ever go camping or hiking and the shoes on my feet become non-functional in some way or stolen by a bear or bobcat. 

So that's six pairs of shoes/boots and flip flops.

What's your biggest vice/most unhealthy habit that you'd be willing to admit to? Mine is smoking. :/


----------



## DarrellLicht

Mine too. Cigars. 

What was your childhood dream?


----------



## Owl-99

To emulate my sporting heroes..............what a joke.

What do you think of this years World Cup in Brazil?


----------



## Hush7

Not really a soccer/football fan.

:idea 
You have the opportunity to see any musician for a private concert. :boogie
Who would you pick? May I join you? :clap


----------



## rockiscool

Daughtry

What size shoes do you wear?


----------



## Daveyboy

Size 13..

Do you eat heroes???
What kind do you like?? Meatball, Chicken parmesan, or 
Cold ones like Turkey/cheese???


----------



## rockiscool

I don't eat heroes

Like Birds?


----------



## minnie52

I like birds - especially cranes when I run into them in by the marsh

Do you like animal videos?


----------



## rockiscool

yeah,some

are you Strong?


----------



## Owl-99

I'm strong minded does that count? 

Are you on meds and if so what type?


----------



## rockiscool

nope

last time you saw a movie?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Somewhere around two weeks ago. I forgot what movie.

Do you feel you have a lot to say and a lot to give?


----------



## Marko3

moroff said:


> Somewhere around two weeks ago. I forgot what movie.
> 
> Do you feel you have a lot to say and a lot to give?


yesi have lots to say and a lot to give.... hugs and love!

Is it hard for u to cry?


----------



## Hush7

I can't cry if I'm taking antidepressants. If I'm not taking them, I can cry like a baby.

It's a nice, sunny day. Do you enjoy the warm weather outdoors or do you hibernate indoors? May I join you?


----------



## rockiscool

I do both

like warm beer?


----------



## Owl-99

Nope and I'm a Pom 

Do you have a sweet tooth?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I'm a sucker for ice cream. I can pretty much effectively avoid anything else. 

Coffee?


----------



## rockiscool

Yep,like coffee

are/were you a good student?


----------



## minnie52

I was an average student. A little above average in spelling and writing, anything to do with words. Math befuddled me. Just couldn't think on that level. I loved business math and still like to follow business trends.

Was your life ever in danger?


----------



## rockiscool

nope

Like bee's?


----------



## TheVoid

nope

What's the point in living?


----------



## rockiscool

for the food

Like soccer/futbul


----------



## TheVoid

Not really but I watch the games because that makes me feel like I'm part of mainstream

What is the most pathetic thing you have done because of SA?


----------



## voidincomplete

I vomited on a girl I dated a while back... multiple times :|

Earned myself the nickname Stan. 

What's the last thing you did that you had at some point thought was beyond your ability?


----------



## housebunny

danced uninhibitedly with/in front of another person 

what is one way you would like to change your life?


----------



## Solomatrix

I'd like to become more sociable.

What is your favorite type of food?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Spicy food. Salsa is a staple in my diet.

Do you consider yourself self centered?


----------



## rockiscool

no

what's your least favorite food?


----------



## Stormclouds

Innards of any kind

Can you play a musical instrument?


----------



## rockiscool

No

like Having SA?


----------



## TheVoid

No

Why would anyone like SA?


----------



## harrison

I can't think of any reason at all - although I'm sure someone might say it has encouraged them to be more understanding of others problems or just more reflective - personally I despise it with every fibre of my being as it's restricted my life enormously.

Have you even been catfished?


----------



## Solomatrix

Nope, never dated.

How much time do you spend in front of the computer (or phone/tablet, etc) each day?


----------



## rockiscool

2+ hours

like taking showers?


----------



## TheVoid

I don't but I do it nonetheless because I hate being sweaty and dirty.

Have you ever contemplated suicide and what stopped you?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I had suicide ideation just about everyday up until last fall. I don't feel at liberty to talk about what changed the trend. 

If you're American, planning anything for 'Independence day'? If not, when and what was the last thing you did that was very gratifying?


----------



## rockiscool

Just staying with family

Like chicken(for eating)?


----------



## Folded Edge

rockiscool said:


> Just staying with family
> 
> Like chicken (for eating)?


Dam yes!!!!, especially the - dark meat parts. 
Seems that aside from the dry, bland, breast meat, most folk don't seem to like the rest of the chicken. 
The thighs and legs ect. are without doubt, the best bits of the bird!!! :yes

What was the last show 'you witness live?? 
A band's gig / concert or a play ect.?


----------



## rockiscool

eve 6 in 2001

Like to take baths?


----------



## SunshineSam218

Yes I do. They're very relaxing.

Do you enjoy horror movies?


----------



## laysiaj

Hell yes.

If you could stay one age forever, what would it be?


----------



## Folded Edge

laysiaj said:


> Hell yes.
> 
> If you could stay one age forever, what would it be?


Some where between the age of 19 and 23, while I was still having fun (intoxicated to be fair) and just before life completely destroyed my naive dreams and reality ground me down. :blank

How often do like to try new foods or styles of cooking?


----------



## Owl-99

I like to try new food as long as they are not spicy, as for different styles of cooking :no

Have you ever been in love?


----------



## rockiscool

Yes

Do you like looking at yourself?


----------



## Lone Drifter

Some parts of my body yes, overall not so much. I feel a little self conscious at times.

What was your last WTF moment?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I get a lot of those.. Probably when my sister visited me yesterday. I haven't seen her in a few years.. She's looking terrible. Like, junkie terrible.

Who's the last person you saw who closely resembled a celebrity?


----------



## Nick Attwell

My girlfriend Claire as she looks very much like LBC Radio host Petrie Hosken though Petrie is only a celebrity in the uk as I am sure she is not internationaly well known


----------



## Nick Attwell

Have you ever attended a school reunion?


----------



## rockiscool

nope

like to waffles?


----------



## Hush7

Can't believe this thread got buried. :eek

I have no clue what that waffles question means. Like to waffles? I don't know.

Is there a hobby that you've been thinking about getting into but haven't tried out yet? What's stopping you?


----------



## grustag

Traveling to interesting distant places perhaps (if it's considered to be a hobby).

I think there are numerous reasons why I haven't done that: Don't want to travel alone, afraid to get out of my "comfort zone", lack of money (not that much of a problem anymore). Hope to change this sometime in the future.

Are you in general helpful to other people?


----------



## TheVoid

I have to say no.

Do you have the balls to say you have no empathy when you don't have it?


----------



## IcedOver

It depends on the situation. For instance, I have zero empathy for illegal immigrants to the U.S., a politically engineered problem, and think every one of them should be deported. I have plenty of empathy for other situations, but because it's so hard to do anything about it personally (don't have enough money to make charitable donations), some people mistake that for a lack of empathy.

If you have Netflix, which version do you currently have -- the "real/original" Netflix (aka the DVD-by-mail service), the streaming, or both?


----------



## TheVoid

I don't have it.

What's your fav color?


----------



## riderless

Dark black

Who is your favourite toy in Toy Story?


----------



## Livehopeluv

Never watched it

Are u afraid to fly on a plane?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Nope. Just find it very very discomforting. 

What was the last situation that was a pain in your ***?


----------



## Daveyboy

I was washing my car today and the hose nozzle was broken in spray mode..
So I had to keep going to the valve to shut it off.... 

When was the last time you washed your car????
Would you like me to help you next time?? I work cheap.... haha


----------



## Livehopeluv

Yesterday, at one of the self serve car wash places. Answers to 2nd question; nope, unless I have 3000 miles to spare...hahaha

What type of work do you do?


----------



## TheVoid

IT related

Are you feeling particularly depressed today?


----------



## riderless

I was . But not now. Thanks.

Have you ever had a headache?


----------



## Owl-99

I get tension headaches fairly frequently. 

What type of music moves you?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Probably punk rock as a root. But I have literally a variety of music I just throw in there because I liked what I heard at the time. 

At what point does seeking apathy turn into sucking emotional energy out of another person and demoralizing them?


----------



## TheVoid

You mean empathy? Not sure why you seek apathy from someone... I already get that for free heheheh

Fav color please?


----------



## Pompeii

Purple.

Do you prefer Ebola or Marburg virus? I know you're thinking, "Oh, Pompeii, they're practically the same thing" but Ebola is so much more newsworthy and current and outbreaky. Marburg virus has a really cool abbreviation though, "Hey, it's me ol' mate, MARV" so bonus points for that.


----------



## Hush7

I prefer MARV. Not only because of the nice abbreviation, but because contracting that virus isn't quite as bad as getting Ebola according to an old Slate article that said:

...between a quarter and half of all people who get Marburg die from it; there is a 90 percent mortality rate among those who contract Ebola.

Here's the article in case you're interested:
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/explainer/2005/03/marburg_vs_ebola.html

Congratulations! You've been selected to perform in the SAS Talent Show. What's your talent? :clap


----------



## Owl-99

Talent free zone here. 

Would you like to know the day in which you will cease to exist?


----------



## DarrellLicht

TheVoid said:


> You mean empathy? Not sure why you seek apathy from someone... I already get that for free heheheh


 yes.. :no

And no. I like surprises.

How do you deal with a person who has a bad attitude?


----------



## Livehopeluv

I'll ask if they're okay and would like to talk about whatever is bothering them. If the person decline, I'll let them know that I'm available if/when they feel like talking. If it's someone who always appear upset/angry, I'll avoid the person so the negative energy don't rub off on me. 

If you had 1 wish (besides not having SA) what would it be?


----------



## TheVoid

To be happy... be so happy no matter what comes my way

Same question: If you had 1 wish (besides not having SA) what would it be?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

just to be able to understand whats really going on.

why does everyone hate me?


----------



## Livehopeluv

Everyone does not hate you. Sounds like you have a lot of self-hate going on. You're special and loved. If you hang out with negative people who make u feel that way, start surrounding yourself with positive people. But first and foremost, learn to love yourself. 


Are you battling SA alone or do you have the support of family, friends, counselor, etc...?


----------



## DarrellLicht

This was what I was sort of reaching at when I wonder at what point seeking 'empathy' (made sure I used the correct term this time) turns out you're more often than not bumming everyone else out. To a point even when the people in your life won't really interact with you.
It seems to me the best way is to find that person you 'click' with.. A person which you can both say not a damn word and understand each other perfectly clear.

I had that at one point in time. I miss it a lot. 

Otherwise it's all 'me versus the world' however dramatic you want to look at it. I find counselors detached in the moment. Mostly biding your appointments until he/she gives you nuggets of conventional advice and writes you a prescription for experimental anti-depressants. Your mileage may vary, the health care outfits in my region are particularly cheesy.


Do you have tendency to ramble?


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes.. But not when I post.. 
The few who have gotten PMs from me know how bad of a rambler I am....


Are you a gum chewer??? or do you like Breath mints like tic-tacs or Certs??
What flavor do you like?? 
I like Wintergreen .. Would you want to smell my breath.????..


----------



## Hush7

I like your PMs. 

I used to be a gum chewer, but I'm mostly a mint popper now. I like Altoid's Sugar-Free Small Wintergreen Mints or their Simply Mint flavor which I can never seem to find anymore.










I wouldn't mind smelling your minty breath. 

Congratulations! You've won a trip on the SAS Love Boat. You get to choose the destination. So where are we going?


----------



## Owl-99

The Norwegian Fjords










Cremation or buried ?


----------



## Folded Edge

I used to want to be buried but I am now pretty much decided upon cremation. It just seems tidier, better mannered if you will. Like clearing up after yourself or cleaning your plate after a meal. 


What was the last good film you watched? Would you recommend it?


----------



## DarrellLicht

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0975645/?ref_=nv_sr_2

It was pacifying enough. I tend to like films that take place during the 1960's and beyond.

Were you bullied in high school? what was your 'clique'?


----------



## Livehopeluv

Can't recall any instances of being bullied in school. There were people I didn't particularly care for but I pretty much stayed away from troublemakers. If I got a bad vibe, that was my cue. My clique consisted of 2-3 close friends who I remain close to to this day.


----------



## Livehopeluv

If you could change 1 thing about your appearance, what would you change?


----------



## rockiscool

have a more muscular chest

Like the gym


----------



## Daveyboy

I like having Gone... not going

Do you ever talk to someone and a little spittle comes out of your mouth????
Why would you do that??


----------



## Owl-99

I generally avoid speaking to people but when I do I manage to keep my spittle in my mouth. 

If you could be any animal what would you be?


----------



## Hush7

^ Why'd you change your name, Tanny? :sus

Sand cat or koala

Do you put any product in your hair? I'm going to attempt to use texturizing clay tomorrow. :afr Hope I don't mess it up! Please let me know what you use and possibly post a nice selfie of yourself so I can see your hair.


----------



## DarrellLicht

I use Murray's 'super light' pomade. a small amount. enough to wet the fingertips, then briskly rub into wet hair. My hair isn't really long enough to be greasing it up. 

Who is your favorite narrator, public speaker or someone you enjoy listening to?


----------



## Brisby

moroff said:


> I use Murray's 'super light' pomade. a small amount. enough to wet the fingertips, then briskly rub into wet hair. My hair isn't really long enough to be greasing it up.
> 
> Who is your favorite narrator, public speaker or someone you enjoy listening to?


Michael Stevens from Vsauce!

What is your favorite soup?


----------



## Anxious Aussie

Pumpkin (of course)!

What song do you want played at your wedding and your funeral?


----------



## Daveyboy

Secret..by The Pierces

What do you do when you get stuck in the isle with a grocery cart in front of you???

Do you stand there until they acknowledge you??
Do you say "excuse me"..?
Do you squeeze around??

..or do you do what I do...
Bang past them and grab stuff out of their cart and throw it on the floor??? haha


----------



## h00dz

I do the squeeze around if possible then I do the "excuse me" and if that fails, I will wait and then say "EXCUSE ME!" xD

If Davey was to say something other than Haha after most sentences, what would it be?


----------



## Hush7

Hehe... (Happy face)

Do you like to go camping? Is it okay if I join you next time you go? Oh, I don't like insects so I can't go... :blank


----------



## typemismatch

I've been practising for breast awareness month. It's October.


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes I do...haha



I was watching a little of Shark Week..
Have you ever been to an Aquarium??
Which one?? I would like to go.. Can I come with you if you go again????


----------



## voidincomplete

No, none, and sure, minus the again part. 

Do you believe in astrology? What's your sign if you do? What's that mean to you?


----------



## housebunny

I'm not sure if I believe in it. I used to think I got a raw deal being born under the sign of capricorn but I think that is self pity.  I guess I believe in it to a point but it really hasn't done me any good in my life believing in it.

Is dog man's best friend? Why or why not?


----------



## housebunny

Yes, I do. A new insight I had recently about this is that I can't save anyone and that it has been a kind of false pride or arrogance to believe that I can. 

Do you like coconut?


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes... Love Mounds bars... and
before Ice Cream was my stomach's enemy I used to buy shredded coconut and put it on my ice cream too.. (happy face)


When you eat frosted cake..
Do you eat the frosting first?? The cake part first??
Or do you eat it all haphazardly???

Would you share the frosting part with me., using the same fork?? haha


----------



## Hush7

I usually don't eat the frosting...
We can share a fork...
You may enjoy all of the frosting...


Do you like picnics? What's the perfect picnic menu? Mind if I join you?


----------



## Softouch

The location is perfect for me, though I have to admit that the fayre on offer does leave me wanting something a little more traditional.

I love the spring, with the new life it brings. Whats your favourite season?


----------



## fernjoy

It would have to say fall because I dislike summer so much and because the drama of the leaves changing and atleast where I live-the sudden windy weather and rainstorms. 
If you were a dog what breed or characteristics would you have?


----------



## kesker

frisbee chasin' log fetchin' broad jumpin' lake swimmin' black lab.

would you have your hand amputated to save the life of a beloved pet?


----------



## foe

Hell nah

How do you feel about a 45-year-old woman singing about her big ol' booty?


----------



## Daveyboy

haha... Guess you are talking about Jennifer Lopez.. Not a fan..

Did you root for any Football teams last weekend???
Did they win???

Can I come to your house and watch them next time???
I'll bring my Sleeping bag.. haha


----------



## housebunny

No. 

Do you have any tattoos? What are they of?


----------



## foe

No tattoos.

How do you get your mind off a bad day?


----------



## harrison

I'd probably start by watching that Jennifer Lopez clip a few more times. 

If you had to write a headline about yourself or your life, what would it be?


----------



## kesker

_*Man, 58 Strangles Estranged Life*_

What accomplishment are you most proud of?


----------



## riderless

Fairest and Best Under 15's Rugby Team (small town NSW)

What year was the most memorable for you so far and why? (mine was 1988


----------



## Owl-99

The year when I die.


----------



## housebunny

Well I hope it gets better than that, Sequoia.

It's fall again. Tell me about...your favorite pair of socks (if you have one.)


----------



## Hush7

I like slipper socks. They're warm and fuzzy. 










Please tell us about your favorite shirt. A picture of you wearing it would be nice.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My socks are all the same. Plain black and thick.

When was the last time you were upside down?

(Edit. Someone slipped in while I was typing. Oh well)


----------



## housebunny

The last time I was upside down was probably couple of years ago, hanging off the monkey bars trying to stretch my back out.

My favorite shirt is similar to this only in browns:









What is something you are passionate about?


----------



## Daveyboy

My passions change frequently throughout the years..

I would say now my passion is trying to get my life on track and stop procrastinating..
I make tons of to-do/buy lists.. To keep from failing...

What kind of shower doors do you have??
Clear glass, frosted, a curtain???
.....Oh and also do you have a bathroom window that is accessible from outside without the use of a ladder?? haha


----------



## Daveyboy

Daveyboy said:


> What kind of shower doors do you have??
> Clear glass, frosted, a curtain???
> .....Oh and also do you have a bathroom window that is accessible from outside without the use of a ladder?? haha


:teeth .. Oh Davey, your such a dope..
My shower is clear glass, No you have to use a ladder..
So use the front door...But knock first..

What is your favorite color???
Do you use that color to decorate???, or the clothes you buy.???.


----------



## Owl-99

My favourite colour is black for clothes and pastel shades for calmness. 

Do you have a favourite relative?


----------



## Hush7

Mum :heart

Have you ever had an epiphany?


----------



## coeur_brise

I've had a few. Not really a sudden enlightenment, but of a deep understanding of a concept, usually emotional.

Was there a magical bridge that you crossed when you turned 30+?


----------



## riderless

No, the whole 30s time was a gradual decline of nightlife, excitement and interest in women.

How do you see yourself at age 56?


----------



## coeur_brise

Something about paperback writer by then and I'll stop when I'm 63 or 64. (shameless beatles reference)

Where do you see yourself right now?


----------



## typicalanimal

Still trying to figure out what the hell I should be doing in general terms. Wondering what you look like and who you are. 

Is it possible that SA people are "right", and social people have it all wrong? That being social is a waste of time, energy, risks getting hurt and is bad policy?


----------



## Hush7

Considering people go crazy in solitary confinement, I'm thinking being social is most likely good for us. How much depends on whether you are introverted or extroverted. 

Do you have a lucky outfit? Please describe it...and if you're feeling brave, post a nice selfie of you in it.  Also, why do you think it's lucky?


----------



## lonelybreaker

no

do you feel like people are constantly judgeing you when you are out in the open? and if so how do you deal with it.


----------



## riderless

lonelybreaker said:


> no
> 
> do you feel like people are constantly judgeing you when you are out in the open? and if so how do you deal with it.


not always but often when I am in a work role.
I try to play the role as best I can. If it is a customer , he or she is always right as I supress my ego. Actually with colleagues it is harder, as no matter what you do, they will evaluate you as a worker and person. It is often why I am exhausted and stressed at the end of the shift.

Do you see yourself still on this forum in your fiftees? Would you be ashamed of it?


----------



## riderless

Sequoia said:


> I hope I am no longer alive in my fifties let alone still on this forum.
> 
> Are you in favour of Scotland's independence yay or nay?


 I am in favour of your independence; instead of sucking the life out of people like me...

Have you ever had someone have an axe to grind on here (SAS)against you?
Seemed they had some personal issues and you represented something that was somehow contributing to those issues?


----------



## Owl-99

riderless said:


> I am in favour of your independence; instead of sucking the life out of people like me...
> 
> Have you ever had someone have an axe to grind on here (SAS)against you?
> Seemed they had some personal issues and you represented something that was somehow contributing to those issues?


You are in a touchy mood today aren't we! I actually don't have a problem with you I find you to be quite harmless and somewhat amusing.


----------



## riderless

Sequoia said:


> You are in a touchy mood today aren't we! I actually don't have a problem with you I find you to be quite harmless and somewhat amusing.


 Maybe I don't like being harassed.
Since you like my threads , why don't you post on the one I just made "Do you have a chip on your shoulder?"

I'm sorry. You must be in a lot of pain. I should just ignore you eh...
guess you might be enjoying this though.....

next question for this thread

have you ever had a chip on your shoulder?


----------



## Fruitcake

No. Unless you mean that metaphorically.

Have you ever snuck into a thread you didn't belong in just to see what drama was going on?


----------



## Folded Edge

^ I don't belong anywhere, so technically I've snuck onto every thread I've ever contributed too or read. 


If your country was voting for independence - how would you vote ????


----------



## Owl-99

It would depend on how the country was being run by the current government and what I thought the chances of any improvement if the said country became Independent (Scotland) would be. 

Do you believe in the proverb An apple a day keeps the Doctor away.


----------



## Daveyboy

No I believe death is predetermined........but Apples taste good.. haha


Do you like watching late night movies in the Living Room or your Bedroom???
I like all kinds of movies ... Do you have an extra pillow.??... giggle


----------



## crimeclub

I LOVE movie nights in the living room! I can be your pillow. 

How do you think you'd be an asset to this company?


----------



## Hush7

Company? :um Are you talking about you and Davey having a movie night together? I'll join in! If you're the pillow, I guess I'll have to be the blanket. 

What movie are we watching and will you please bring popcorn?


----------



## crimeclub

Well I'm in a classic Hollywood mood, ever seen Charade? It has Carey Grant and Audrey Hepburn. We'd have to talk with Dave about it, but that's one option.

Do you like Snuggies?

Edit: I feel like I'd be a third wheel though, I'd need to bring someone so it's like a double date, but I currently have no options at the moment...


----------



## Hush7

You're no third wheel. There's plenty of Davey to go around! 

I've never had a snuggie. I like soft, fluffy throw blankets that are oversized so you can share them. 

What's your favorite beverage? May I please have a sip?


----------



## Owl-99

My favourite beverage is tea and coffee milk. 


Are you lonesome tonight?


----------



## Daveyboy

crimeclub said:


> Well I'm in a classic Hollywood mood, ever seen Charade? It has Carey Grant and Audrey Hepburn. We'd have to talk with Dave about it, but that's one option.


Umm.. Doesn't really sound like that movie has pillow fights in it....
... or an obligatory scary shower scene...haha



crimeclub said:


> Edit: I feel like I'd be a third wheel though, I'd need to bring someone so it's like a double date, but I currently have no options at the moment...


My Mom will probably be there so there will be 4 of us.....



Hush7 said:


> There's plenty of Davey to go around!




I am not lonely.. It is afternoon and football is on.....

What was the last Movie you saw that had newdity in it???


----------



## Daveyboy

Well Davey.. The last movie I saw that had newdity in it was "Love Actually"..

.. I saw Cruel Intentions.. there was none.. (sad face)..but it felt like there was.. giggle


Do you drink water from the tap??
or Bottled water??? or do you have one of those Brita Filter pitchers?????


----------



## Owl-99

I drink tap water which comes from my water tank so no fluoride for me. 

Do you have a purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect cat?


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes I have the perfect cat.. Mittens.. (I think he was just mentioned here haha).

He is my neighbor's but he comes over a few times a week for food and a nap on my sofa..
He usually greets me on the walkway when I come home from work...

So all the benefits of ownership without responsibility... Puuuurfect!



Do you have any gray hairs???
Would it be OK if I touched them?? haha


----------



## Hush7

I found a random gray hair a couple weeks ago. :cry 
I yanked it out so you can't touch it, but if there are anymore hiding out you may touch them all you want. 

Double date! We're going on a double date with celebrities! :eek Which celebrities are our dates? You'd better pick out someone really dreamy for me...

edit: oops! Sorry CC. I have a tendency to edit a lot. :lol


----------



## crimeclub

Hush7 said:


> I found a random gray hair a couple weeks ago. :cry
> I yanked it out so you can't touch it, but if there are anymore hiding out you may touch them all you want.
> 
> Apples or oranges?


How am I supposed to answer that, it's a matter of apples and- No...I won't stand for a joke that obvious...it's the low hanging fruit. Ha......

Inception or The Wolf of Wallstreet?

edit: you changed it on me.


----------



## Marko3

inception...

mosquito ever bit you on your neck?


----------



## riderless

No usually on the ankles......

What is the easiest way for me to make you angry?


----------



## Folded Edge

Any and all kinds of injustice but especially bigotry and intolerance. (these are general and not aimed at you at all) Aside from that I can't think of any. 



What food, dish or style of cooking makes you the most happy?


----------



## purechaos

Pizza! 


What's your favorite online shopping spot?


----------



## rockiscool

Amazon

Like Pie?


----------



## Owl-99

I can always eat a pie. 

Do you wish you could ride the wind into oblivion?


----------



## nikie

I have never thought about it but no, I'm a home body and oblivion seems too far!

If you could do the Freaky Friday swap with anyone for just 1 week, who would you swap with?


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7.. giggle

Did you ever eat so much that you feel like a blimp??
What did you eat?? Did you eat it again anyway with the same results?????


----------



## Marko3

last thing i used spoon for was cornmeal and fish today at 9pm





---------------

do u like cornmeal?


----------



## purechaos

Never had cornmeal... 

Do you have a vivid imagination?


----------



## Owl-99

Only when it comes to you darling. 

Can you recite your country's national anthem whilst twinkling your toes and scratching your back?


----------



## voidincomplete

No, I'm fairly certain my head would explode, and if it didn't I would loose every bit of respect for myself I've ever had. Also, I don't think I know all the words. 

Beard or no beard? Long hair on men?


----------



## altrdperception

It's always been Eeyore. He was always so depressed yet so cuddly and I could relate. lol 

What's your favorite color and why?


----------



## IcedOver

Green. I often come across different shades of green and it brings back sense memories from when I was a kid of different toys, lime green Kool-Aid, and other things. 

When you eat pumpkin seeds and/or sunflower seeds, do you eat the shells or remove them? I only eat the shells, never shell them.


----------



## Daveyboy

I don't eat them a lot.. But when I do I eat the whole thing...
Sometimes now I buy them already shelled...


What was the coolest Halloween Costume you ever wore????
.. 
If you don't celebrate Halloween have you ever wore women's clothes????
(or if your a girl- men's clothes??)..haha


----------



## rockiscool

a conehead

do you like candy?


----------



## inthewater

Yeah, I especially love chocolate. I would eat it every day if I could, but I have to watch my sugar intake, so I rarely can. Thank God Halloween is coming so I have an excuse to buy a bag.

Who or what was your biggest childhood obsession? New Kids on the Block, Star Wars, what?


----------



## Folded Edge

inthewater said:


> Yeah, I especially love chocolate. I would eat it every day if I could, but I have to watch my sugar intake, so I rarely can. Thank God Halloween is coming so I have an excuse to buy a bag.
> 
> Who or what was your biggest childhood obsession? New Kids on the Block, Star Wars, what?


Though I did / love Star Wars. (I was around 5 when Jedi was released and got to the see the first two just before in the cinema) It ain't that though. 
I suppose Skateboarding would be the answer, it was a very long obsession, I got my first board when I was 5 or 6 and continued until I was around the age of 18. When I was young it was very much sociably unacceptable, now it's very hip. Tiss a weird / fickle world we live in. :idea

Better together? Why then is the UK better off leaving the E.U. a good idea?


----------



## Owl-99

Because the Conservative Party will say and do anything to hang on to power. There has always been a lot of resentment about Britain being coerced to join the E.U. Whilst Britain basked in the glorious days of Empire it saw itself apart from the rest of Europe, then the 20th century came and Britain gradually lost most of its influence and colonies. 

Do you smile at strangers?


----------



## Haven

Sometimes, if I'm in a brave mood, but my smile ends up feeling forced and unnatural.

What was your dream job as a child, and how have your feelings about that particular job/career changed over time?


----------



## Marko3

rite now Seattle.. because of *****

favorite christmas song (post youtube vid plz)


----------



## kaaryn

Jerusalum by an operatic singer.. please excuse my ignorance when it comes to downloading u-tube videos.

Are you able to enjoy your own company?


----------



## h00dz

kaaryn said:


> Jerusalum by an operatic singer.. please excuse my ignorance when it comes to downloading u-tube videos.
> 
> Are you able to enjoy your own company?


Hell yeah, I think I'm awsome in my own weird way. Now its just about convincing the resto of the population to think the same! .

If you didnt know what to get someone from xmas, what would you get them?


----------



## Daveyboy

h00dz said:


> If you didnt know what to get someone from xmas, what would you get them?


If it's a relative/friend gift cards maybe to a restaurant..

If it's an SO, that's harder...
Especially if you have no idea or price to spend either..

Maybe 
2 nice memory foam pillows...
2 real soft pillow cases..
Nice pair of slippers from like llbean or something..
and of course comfy PJs..
or better yet a night shirt, that's not too long... giggle

Do you hang mistletoe in your home for Christmas???
I never seen it before can I come over and you show me it??? haha


----------



## Big Blue Nation

Dont hang mistletoe, but see it everywhere on trees 


What is the best Christmas comedy movie?


----------



## h00dz

Daveyboy said:


> Maybe
> 2 nice memory foam pillows...
> 2 real soft pillow cases..
> Nice pair of slippers from like llbean or something..
> and of course comfy PJs..
> or better yet a night shirt, that's not too long... giggle


How does a SO, like slippers or PJ's.. worst ideas ever


----------



## fobia

> What is the best Christmas comedy movie?


Home Alone and The Family Man.

Who is your favorite actress and why?


----------



## TheVoid

I don't have any or I have many and they change all the time. ATM, I have a fav actor though. Ben Barnes  Because he's HOT.

Are you happy?


----------



## Hush7

I'm happy to have recently discovered Ben Barnes. Now I need to watch something he's in so I can be even happier with his English accent. 

I'm almost finished with my holiday shopping. How about you?


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> How does a SO, like slippers or PJ's.. worst ideas ever


Whaaat? :mum
Bestest ideas ever :b
Check out these PJ's and slippers:


----------



## Daveyboy

^ Totally Hawt!










What was the last thing you ate???
..and did you have too much of it??


----------



## TheVoid

Hush7 said:


> I'm happy to have recently discovered Ben Barnes. Now I need to watch something he's in so I can be even happier with his English accent.


Pleeeeasse watch Dorian Gray. The character is super awesome and he plays it so well. He is sooo beautiful in it plus you get to see him topless, snogging a lot of women and men. There are several orgies kind of settings also that I enjoyed. Hahaha! It cannot get any better.


----------



## TheVoid

Daveyboy said:


> ^ Totally Hawt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the last thing you ate???
> ..and did you have too much of it??


I had bread and omelet and had very little of it. Feel like having a yoghurt too.

What hobbies do you enjoy?


----------



## KILLuminati

My hobbies are video games... Like is that even a hobbie tho...?? I'm so far gone into SA I'm at depression status so I don't care to do nothing... On a brighter note...!!! What makes u laugh...??


----------



## harrison

Fart jokes - I'm very immature. 

same question.


----------



## peacelizard

Sarcasm/black comedy 

Are you still in bed like me even though it's like 2pm?


----------



## Cyzygy

Nope, get up at 6:00am to get to work.

What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## TheVoid

Ice cream of course. Can't resist.

What do you expect from a boyfriend/girlfriend?


----------



## h00dz

TheVoid said:


> Ice cream of course. Can't resist.
> 
> What do you expect from a boyfriend/girlfriend?


I'm not one of those people that has a laundry list of things. I like to keep it simple and yeah I could go into detail just like the next person but my main are as so...

1. Support
2. Understanding
3. Love

I think that works pretty well 

Have you ever ever tried tapioca pudding, my god I love it, and I want it for xmas puds. Whats your fav xmas Pudding?


----------



## Icantbethatbad

Trifle or cheesecake :yes

What are you doing new years eve?


----------



## Folded Edge

Big Blue Nation said:


> What is the best Christmas comedy movie?


That really must be *Trading Places* 

What's your favorite Christmas family tradition? Simple, non commercial answers required!


----------



## TheVoid

Icantbethatbad said:


> What are you doing new years eve?


The usual I guess. Eat, surf and sleep :um

What is your most embarrassing moment?


----------



## farfegnugen

I'll go with waking up after the next class's lecture had started.

Which triangle is your favorite- acute, isosceles, or right- and would you agree to a prenup if you were to marry?


----------



## h00dz

farfegnugen said:


> I'll go with waking up after the next class's lecture had started.
> 
> Which triangle is your favorite- acute, isosceles, or right- and would you agree to a prenup if you were to marry?


Isoceles, because it has 2 equal sides and I like things balanced as possible even if 1 side is not .

I think prenups are becoming more important now days, I'd like to think 2 people are mature enough to use one. But its a very sketchy thing for couples. Really depends on the people involved.

I want some toffee, but not just any toffee the old school kind that comes from England, what would I have to do to convince you to fly me out to England so I can get some damn good toffee?


----------



## TheVoid

You have to post some amazing pictures of Ben Barnes or find some cool videos.

What do you spend on?


----------



## Cyzygy

TheVoid said:


> What do you spend on?


Used to spend a lot on guitars, keyboards and music equipment. Not so much now though.

What makes you happy?


----------



## RRL108

Seeing my nephew. 

What are three of your favorite songs?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Currently..













What's the worst movie you saw lately?


----------



## TheVoid

Pretty woman. Old movie but I was forced to watch it recently at a friend's. 

The plot was terrible. Prostitution? No think you. It was boring and predictable and I don't understand how such a trade is even legal leave aside making a movie out of it. 

What is the best movie you watched lately?


----------



## Wayoutwest

new guy here with a couple post under my belt , hello everyone!!

Out of the furnace. 

Any skill in particular?


----------



## TheVoid

Welcome! 
I can paint.

Same question.


----------



## Wayoutwest

thank you!!

mechanic skills

same question.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Mechanically inclined as well. 

Do you wipe the crack of your *** with the bath towel?


----------



## Aeiou

Archimedes - The sword in the stone

If you should suggest me a beautiful book, which one will you pick?


----------



## Aeiou

oh, ****! where is the question about Disney characters? I thought it was the last! 
anyhow..... NO.


----------



## wrongguy

I have functioning organs.

Have you ever been in a fight?


----------



## kaaryn

sheesh, unexpectedly, yes.. once, had a girl stay in my unit that was living in her car..
what was I thinking I don't know .. hopefully big learning lesson for me.. Love and light to you x

ps forgot to leave a question.. What keeps you going? hanging in there?


----------



## DarrellLicht

air in, air out. Repeat.. Don't forget to repeat..

What's the last thing that made you laugh?


----------



## Kiwi Chick

A video I saw online of a little girl listening to LLCoolJ and she was so into it and said "hear that bass mum"... I died.

Q: What is the one thing you took as a life lesson from your 20s?


----------



## anonymid

I guess that life isn't just going to happen on its own, that I actually have to make an effort and exert some will.

(I should add that I haven't actually _applied_ that lesson, because I'm a lazy bum. But I'm at least fully aware of its truth.)

*Q: What's something you're terrible at, but enjoy doing anyway?*


----------



## hanzitalaura

Drawing.

*What is your biggest regret?*


----------



## DarrellLicht

Playing guitar and sketching. I have done neither of those things in a while.. In a funk of sorts naturally. 

Been somewhat fixated on this subject, have you went through any character assassination in your life? what happened?


----------



## Hush7

How did this thread die? :cry 

Boring answer, but no. Maybe someone else will have a fascinating story to tell? Same question for the next person...unless you'd rather tell me what your favorite song at the moment is.


----------



## crimeclub

Hush7 said:


> How did this thread die? :cry
> 
> Boring answer, but no. Maybe someone else will have a fascinating story to tell? Same question for the next person...unless you'd rather tell me what your favorite song at the moment is.


Where in the God damn hell have you been, that's my interview question if Hush7 answers below, and if it's someone else.. Do you know where in the God damn hell Hush7 has been?


----------



## harrison

I know but I'm not telling.

What's the biggest chunk of money you've ever got in one go?

Oh, and Hushy - at the moment I quite like this:


----------



## kesker

Lol, I saw Shpongle in 2006 in Santa Rosa, CA around my birthday.

The biggest chunk of money? I think it was $12,000.00 but some of it was borrowed.

Oh, and hi Hushy 

What is your recurring daydream involving midgets and carnival rides?


----------



## Pompeii

It's entitled Pompeii and the Seven Midgets. Fleeing deep into the foresty forest, I encounter forest type things before eventually stumbling upon a dwelling populated with small chairs. Venturing further into the dwelling, I spy a mirror and plaintively whisper, "Mirror, mirror, on the wall. Who is the most body dysmorphic of them all?". Hearing my words, seven midgets appear and then we all have sex on a carnival ride.

If you were a nut, what nut would you be? Peanut, cashew, wingnut, testicle or something else?


----------



## Marko3

lol I think I am peanut already... eat them every day.. unsalted ones.. mmmmmm

ya, I lost my old mobile phone, with all the phone numbers on it (as if i ever call them.. hehe). So the question is: How many phones have you lost in your life?


----------



## kesker

Pompeii said:


> It's entitled Pompeii and the Seven Midgets. Fleeing deep into the foresty forest, I encounter forest type things before eventually stumbling upon a dwelling populated with small chairs. Venturing further into the dwelling, I spy a mirror and plaintively whisper, "Mirror, mirror, on the wall. Who is the most body dysmorphic of them all?". Hearing my words, seven midgets appear and then we all have sex on a carnival ride.
> 
> If you were a nut, what nut would you be? Peanut, cashew, wingnut, testicle or something else?


:lol :lol thank you @Pompeii you literally saved my morning with that. 

Are you lost?


----------



## Hush7

Hey @crimeclub. I've been hiding in VMs and avoiding the actual forum.

Hello to @kesker too! You forgot to answer Marko's question. That's ok though because I'll answer it for you. :b

Thanks, @don. Music is trippy!

@Marko3 Sorry you lost your phone. Hopefully someone nice will find it and return it to you. I've never lost a phone because I keep mine Superglued to my hand.

Next question...

Are you lost?


----------



## kesker

yes :hide as evidenced by my characteristically scatter-brained non-response to @Marko3's question. Apologies.

what's your remedy for the blues?


----------



## harrison

Medication? Either that or a trip to Bali.

same question.


----------



## Hush7

I either listen to the most depressing music I can find and wallow in self-pity or I watch a depressing movie and cry like a baby. I'm weird like that.

I'm editing to remove my random post and the question I asked and answered myself. :lol

Depending on where you live, fall or spring TV is starting up. Are you looking forward to any new TV shows or perhaps the return of an old favorite?


----------



## Daveyboy

I am looking forward to The Walking Dead, and maybe I will give American Horror Story another shot...

I was going to say Pretty Little Liars but that doesn't start until January.. :cry



What did you have for Dinner tonight????

Did you make it yourself..... and are there any leftovers I can come have??????


----------



## DarrellLicht

Fried up this concoction of chicken, black beans, cayenne pepper, matcha, onions and salsa. Honey Crisp apple for desert.. You may have an apple. Got to go buy more groceries tomorrow anyways. 


Do you have pm dialog with a SAS member(s)? ever have thoughts at any point what they might be like meeting in person?


----------



## Hush7

I suck at private messages. I think I might have some from over a year ago that I never responded to and now I can't because it would be seriously freaky to respond to such old messages. :afr

I wouldn't mind meeting a handful of people from SAS. I've talked to them in voice calls and messages over the past year or so. It would be nerve-wracking and I would most likely have a panic attack while greeting them, but they're nice and there's a 99% chance they'd be ok calling 911 for help.

Do you use an electric or manual toothbrush? If it's manual, what color is it?


----------



## LSF

I have a manual one and it's blue.
Do you have a celeb crush?


----------



## jim11

Used to have a crush on Avril Lavigne when I was a teenager. None at the moment. 

What is the problem you're currently facing that makes you down?


----------



## LostinReverie

My comma button is only working about half of the time.

What's your favorite constellation?


----------



## NerdlySquared

Canus Major 

If you somehow got rid of your SA today and won the lottery, what is the second thing you would do?


----------



## Hush7

Vacation in New York... 

What's your favorite beverage? May I please have a sip?


----------



## FieryHeart

Fruit juice. And I don't let other people contaminate my drink so no I won't be sharing with anyone. 

Craziest thing you've ever done?


----------



## TryingMara

Eh, I've never really done anything crazy. I'm pretty boring, lol.

Where would you most like to visit?


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Ireland

What scares you most about life?


----------



## Xenacat

Being an unhappy old person. I want to be that cool old person who smiles all the time

I saw this question before: What kind of porn so you like if any?


----------



## Xenacat

The question is: What kind of porn do you like if any?


----------



## MobiusX

I am answering the first question because I feel like it, No toys. My favorite cartoon was Ninja Turtles, the new movie that came out recently was good, they look different compared to the movies from the 90s. I like pizza too much


----------



## cool user name

Xenacat said:


> The question is: What kind of porn do you like if any?


too many niches to chose lol but amateur porn is always better

whos your most hated person in the public eye and why?


----------



## Xenacat

cool user name said:


> too many niches to chose lol but amateur porn is always better
> 
> whos your most hated person in the public eye and why?


Donald Trump because he is a hypocritical Douche.

Who is your celebrity crush?


----------



## Teek

Robert Downey Jr. 

Xena and Gabriel: just friends?


----------



## JohnDoe26

Teek said:


> Robert Downey Jr.
> 
> Xena and Gabriel: just friends?


Best friends with lesbionic benefits.

Jk. I seriously think they were just friends with the show giving them deliberate sexual undertones to try to pander to an audience.

What's something you grew to like that you didn't when you were younger?


----------



## NoDak81

JohnDoe26 said:


> Best friends with lesbionic benefits.
> 
> Jk. I seriously think they were just friends with the show giving them deliberate sexual undertones to try to pander to an audience.
> 
> What's something you grew to like that you didn't when you were younger?


I used to not like fireworks but now like them.

Where is the most exotic place you've traveled?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

(EDIT)

:lol

OOPS. Wrong thread.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

NoDak81 said:


> Where is the most exotic place you've traveled?


The Bahamas, i guess.

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## TryingMara

No.

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

My cat. Although, i think i am in his possession.



What common question do you hate?


----------



## TryingMara

"What do you do for fun?"

What color looks best on you?


----------



## NoDak81

TryingMara said:


> "What do you do for fun?"
> 
> What color looks best on you?


I hate that question and black looks best on me.

Do you find it is hardest to relate to people close to your age?


----------



## TryingMara

Maybe. It's more that I'm intimidated by them because I feel lesser. I don't match up to them in any area, so I feel ashamed.

What is one fear you have overcome?


----------



## Vegadad

I used to panic going over bridges...

When you are home alone, where in the house do you spend the most time?


----------



## Xenacat

Vegadad said:


> What I do for a living, because no one gives a shirt about it, really...
> 
> When you are home alone, where in the house do you spend the most time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T357T using Tapatalk


I usually am in my bedroom or the living room. My bed is comfy and I have my IPad and tv and XBox.

Are you going out for New Years?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

I am, and i'm not looking forward to it.



What's the weirdest person's name you've ever heard?


----------



## DarrellLicht

A Turkish man by the name of 'Mummet'. The happiest people you will ever meet come from a part of the world where getting chopped to death by a machete is routine as clipping toenails. 


Who makes it, has no need of it. Who buys it, has no use for it. Who uses it can neither see nor feel it. 
What is it?


----------



## Findedeux

Coffin.

What's the most social thing you've done in the last few weeks?


----------



## AquarianHorse

I guess volunteering at the humane society I volunteer at, going to stores to get what I need and what not. 

How do you make friends now that you're done with school and everything?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

i don't


are you easily offended?


----------



## peace_love

Yes, I am.

What is your favorite color?


----------



## srschirm

Gold. Are you still with a certain someone?


----------



## AquarianHorse

I would love to get married or at least have a best friend but that's really doubtful  

Looking forward to anything in the New Year?


----------



## Daveyboy

Honeymooner and Twilight Zone marathons...

Do you have Mistletoe at your house??
....can I come over and check it out???


----------



## Daveyboy

No Sorry Davey I don't have mistletoe and I don't want you in my home.....


What is your favorite flavor gum?? If you met me you think you'd give me half???


----------



## farfegnugen

gum........ spearmint or cinnamon. It's a complicated question. And you can have all the gum you want from underneath my tables.

better sandwich: toasted cheese or PBnJ?


----------



## aprilb77

toasted cheese. 

What is your favorite book genre?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Russian realism


tea of coffee?


----------



## Findedeux

Definitely coffee if I could only pick one.

What's your ideal first date?


----------



## srschirm

Anything that allows us to have engaging conversation! How about dinner followed by a little walk. Maybe a drink as well.

How tall are you?


----------



## TryingMara

5' 7"

What would you name kids if you had them (or more of them)? Boy and girl.


----------



## NoDak81

TryingMara said:


> 5' 7"
> 
> What would you name kids if you had them (or more of them)? Boy and girl.


Logan for a boy and Laura for a girl.

Do you find that on New Years Eve you reflect on the previous year?


----------



## harrison

No - I'm not big on reflection anymore. I'm more of a worry-yourself-sick kind of guy about what's happening in my life right now.

Have you ever posted a photo in the photo section of this forum?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

i think so


do you like punk music?


----------



## TryingMara

A little. I can listen to some bands, but overall it's not my favorite type of music.

Is there one person you wish you never met? If so, who?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I can think of one person where it might of salvaged what good standing my character might of had if I never met them. Actually I can think of several. But I doubt it would change the fact that I still manage to undermine myself in the best of intentions. 

Spiritual or Religious?


----------



## harrison

Neither - I think it's all crap. Unless of course I'm manic and then I feel a divine connection because I'm delusional.

What do you think of this guy's dancing? People make fun of him but I sort of like it - he looks like he's having a good time.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

I think he looks ridiculous.


Are you good at telling jokes?


----------



## Dude In The Rain

I don't tell jokes very often, but when I do, I tend to knock them out of the park with a cheese-eating grin.

If it were possible, would you rather fly through the rings of Saturn or dive into Jupiter's great red spot?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Fly through the rings of Saturn.


What's the most beautiful place you've been to?


----------



## harrison

I was on a beach in Bali a few weeks ago that was pretty amazing. The sun was going down and the light was just incredible. For a few seconds I felt like I was in paradise.

Same question.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Istria, Croatia. Prague as well.


Do you smoke pot?


----------



## Xenacat

5'6"

Do you drink alcohol? If yes how much?


----------



## Xenacat

No pot smoking here!

Do you drink alcohol? If yes-how much?


----------



## Orbiter

Only occasionally, almost never to be honest.

Winter or summer?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

summer



do you like dogs?


----------



## Findedeux

I love dogs.

Do you Yelp places to decide where to eat out?


----------



## TryingMara

Yes, I prefer to read reviews to know what to expect.

If you had to learn another language in the coming year, which language would you choose?


----------



## farfegnugen

I would like to learn Spanish or Portuguese or any language really. I would view as an impressive accomplishment on my part.

What's one thing you are looking forward to in the new year?


----------



## SA go0n

When it's nearing the end of the year and I say "I'm so glad that piece of crap year is over". 

Have you ever been convicted of a felony or misdemeanor?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

No.


Do you enjoy small talk?


----------



## The Wolf

Sometimes. Depends on the subject of the conversation.

If you woke up tomorrow and your social anxiety was completely gone, how would you spend your day?


----------



## McFly

Sex all day long.

Have you ever been in a car accident?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Yes, a minor one.


Have you ever caused a car accident?


----------



## Xenacat

NeverOddOrEven said:


> Yes, a minor one.
> 
> Have you ever caused a car accident?


Not that I'm aware of.

What is your biggest fear?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Losing the people i love.


Are you good at sports?


----------



## Findedeux

Not very.

Have you ever seen Buffy the Vampire Slayer?


----------



## TryingMara

The movie? Yes. The show? Only bits and pieces, I've never seen an episode all the way through.

If you had to choose any fictional parents to be your own parents, who would you choose?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Paul & Jamie Buchman


Who's your favourite comedian?


----------



## McFly

NeverOddOrEven said:


> Paul & Jamie Buchman
> 
> Who's your favourite comedian?


Seinfeld. 


What's the deal with airplane peanuts?


----------



## h00dz

I really would like someone I can work out with. That comradery would help me so much. At this rate who knows whats going to happen..


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

McFly said:


> What's the deal with airplane peanuts?


They come in tiny packages.

Do you believe in astrology?


----------



## MelloJoy

Yes. So did our ancient ancesters. 




What is your first happy memory?


----------



## Findedeux

I don't know what my first happy memory is. But my happiest memories are of me at my grandmother's for Christmas.

What age range are you looking for in romantic relationships?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

5 years max. - or +


do you like going to museums?


----------



## harrison

I love going to museums but they're not as good as libraries.

Do you see a therapist?


----------



## TryingMara

No, but I should and want to.

What are you most proud of?


----------



## Xenacat

TryingMara said:


> No, but I should and want to.
> 
> What are you most proud of?


I'm most proud of being a parent. I love my son dearly.

What's your favorite movie or favorite right now?


----------



## TryingMara

Wedding Crashers

Do you exercise regularly?


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Heck, no.
I'm too lazy. 

What is your best quality?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Medium low

If barking was the only vocalization you could make, would you bark at people?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Assuming I were not a dog? I would probably promptly learn sign language.. But it won't be completely useless depending on barking potency. 


Were you spanked as a kid?


----------



## Xenacat

DarrellLicht said:


> Assuming I were not a dog? I would probably promptly learn sign language.. But it won't be completely useless depending on barking potency.
> 
> Were you spanked as a kid?


Unfortunately yes....

Do you enjoy your job if you have one?


----------



## TryingMara

There are parts of my job that I enjoy. Overall, I find it stressful.

Who do you trust the most?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Myself


have you ever been abducted by aliens?


----------



## TryingMara

Nope.

What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## loneranger

I love ice cream, especially cookies n cream.

What outside weather condition puts you in a happier mood?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

sirocco wind and cloudy


do you have any pets?


----------



## TryingMara

I have one cat, who is amazing  

What car do you drive?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Citroën C3


how many languages do you speak?


----------



## Xenacat

I speak two, English and Spanish.

What is your favorite thing to do?


----------



## TryingMara

Watching movies and going out to eat.

What's one habit you want to break?


----------



## Findedeux

I want to stop being so distracted at work. I want to be more mindful and engrossed in what I do.

Do you want children?


----------



## harrison

A billion dollars would be quite nice thanks.

How much do you worry about what people think?


----------



## TryingMara

Too much. Probably a majority of my thoughts are worries about what people are thinking of what I'm saying, what I'm doing, of me overall, etc.

What was your favorite subject in school?


----------



## Yoshi42

Easily programming.

What's you favorite tv show?


----------



## SAgirl

Heartland

What is your favourite season?


----------



## Nozz

Fall/Autumn

Do you play any instruments? If not, any you would like to play?


----------



## farfegnugen

Spring transitioning to summer. I like nature and the outdoors when life seems to be bursting at the seams.

Not particularly well. I think I would like to learn to play but don't really have the patience.

Where's the last place I would likely find you (e.g. church, strip club, sporting event)?


----------



## TryingMara

Nightclub.

Do you have any meaningful or favorite souvenirs? Where did you get them?


----------



## Teek

I have a big "talking drum" made from a cottonwood stump by artisans at the Taos Pueblo. I bought it directly from the maker inside the original walled pueblo city. I always wanted to see Santa Fe and Taos. It's fabulous. I also took a bunch of cool photos of, and went in and sat in the pews of the adobe church that Georgia O'Keefe painted. It was ethereal and transcendent, since I hugely admire O'Keefe and have a love of Southwest Indian art. So the drum reminds me of all that. I'd like to get back there again, but don't know if I ever will.

If you could have a classic car, what model, year and color would it be?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

no idea, i don't care much about cars. I like VW Beetle.


do you like football (soccer)?


----------



## JohnB

No, but is the only sport I have played on a team with. 

Have you shot a gun?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

i have



why do people enjoy having birds in a cage as pets?


----------



## PasstheCarbs

There isn't really one clear answer. Sometimes the eggs are stolen from the nests of the wild bird and reared by humans and then sold... or sold as hatchlings and then the the humans feed the baby bird with a syringe. The birds can't survive in the wild no more since they lacked the guidance of other birds to show and teach them how to survive. Just like a pet cat or dog... after a while, the bird doesn't really think of itself as a bird but as a person and prefers the company of people. People become the new 'flock'. It's all very twisted and messed up but it works out usually if the bird owner is a good pet owner. 


You go to sleep tonight with the promise of becoming the best _____ in the whole world when you wake up the next day (maybe a genie or I dunno /shrug). What one thing would you be the absolute best at?


----------



## DarrellLicht

would this be an instant overnight change (like a wish granted) or a lifetime pledge/commitment pursuit?.. Cos I can see having issues with the latter scenario.. If it's the former, then a 'physicist'.


When you see a regular person (maybe someone peer to you) appearing unsettled and paranoid, do you feel fear or sorrow?


----------



## Smallfry

Probably fear if I'm the reason they're acting that way

Do you think horse riders should be fined for letting their horses destroy themselves along woodland paths?


----------



## farfegnugen

I haven't the foggiest. Maybe make them run the path

what profession would you most like to have if you were to join a circus?


----------



## probably offline

Professional ant, please.

Would you eat if you didn't have to?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

no



why do people dream so much about winning the lottery?


----------



## TryingMara

NeverOddOrEven said:


> no
> 
> why do people dream so much about winning the lottery?


It's fun, it's a form of escapism for me. Although winning wouldn't solve all my problems, it would help a great deal in some areas.

If you could do everything over again without SA, which profession would you have gone into?


----------



## Nozz

If I didn't have SA I would have finished up my degree and been an economist. Now though, without SA I think I would prefer to go into Physics or Chemistry.

What's the country you'd most like to visit that you haven't been to before?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Madagascar.



Do you like beer?


----------



## JohnDoe26

NeverOddOrEven said:


> Do you like beer?


Nope. I tried it and could never get past the taste.

Besides making friends, what is one thing you think you would have accomplished or had, if you did not have your SA holding you back?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

a better job


are you impulsive?


----------



## TryingMara

No. I usually spend too much time thinking and researching before I make a move.

What's your favorite alcoholic drink?


----------



## Findedeux

I like girly drinks like a mudslide or margarita.

How do you feel about dating as you get older?


----------



## harrison

I worry a lot less nowadays about it. If there's one thing I've learnt it's that if it doesn't work out with someone there is always someone else.

Have you ever lost touch with reality?


----------



## a degree of freedom

Public funding of public art and architecture is a pretty big one for me. There are many things a society is built on, but artistic display is a such a symbol of vitality, openness, culture, abundance ... funding for the sciences and the exploration of space falls into the same category ultimately. It says somehow "we are more than physical necessity, we are creators and explorers, and we love."

Who did you look up to most as a teenager?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

my dad


do you avoid conflicts?


----------



## harrison

I'm a lot better at handling conflict than when I was young. My ex-wife was Italian and had an impressive temper. Conflict was a part of our lives - you get used to it, like everything else.

Can you dance?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

i can, but i don't



are you afraid of heights?


----------



## probably offline

No.

Why do many birds flip their tail feathers upwards while sitting around(I'm watching a magpie outside my window)?


----------



## harrison

Not really - I recently lived on the 21st floor of an apartment building in Jakarta. I used to love going out on the balcony - especially in a storm. But at about 40 floors up I do get a bit twitchy I must admit.

Are you a city or a country person?

Oops - sorry.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Definitely a country person. I do not like the fast pace of the city.

What motivates you more, hate or love?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

love


is it important to read the news?


----------



## harrison

Definitely important to keep up with what's happening in the world. But it's better to listen to the radio.

( Oh, and I really don't know about all that bird stuff @probably offline - I hate magpies. ) 

How come you guys don't elaborate with your answers? Is this how you talk in real life?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

depends on the question, i don't see the point in complicating my answers for no reason. 


do you collect anything?


----------



## TryingMara

NeverOddOrEven said:


> depends on the question, i don't see the point in complicating my answers for no reason.
> 
> do you collect anything?


Yes, I collect teapots, mostly small ones.

Is there anything you'd like to take up as a hobby if you had more time or motivation?


----------



## MelloJoy

Yes, Gardening. I love flowers.



Is there something you regret not finishing?


----------



## SugarMagnolia83

I regret not getting my master's degree; I feel like my education is not finished. 

Is there a book or author that you think changed who you are?


----------



## mastercowboy

No i have read some books but nothing changed me yet.

Do you like yourself?


----------



## harrison

Yes I do. People tell me I'm funny and seem to be entertained so I must be doing something right. I also love other people so that's always a good start.

What do you think of internet dating?


----------



## Findedeux

I like the idea of internet dating. Little risk of personal rejection and you can be pretty specific about what you are looking for.

Some people think you are more likely to get the bottom of the barrel but I think it's become pretty mainstream nowadays.

....

What is your favorite type of pie?


----------



## NoDak81

Findedeux said:


> I like the idea of internet dating. Little risk of personal rejection and you can be pretty specific about what you are looking for.
> 
> Some people think you are more likely to get the bottom of the barrel but I think it's become pretty mainstream nowadays.
> 
> ....
> 
> What is your favorite type of pie?


Apple, preferably a la mode.

Do you like to travel?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

it's my favourite thing to do, i don't think i could ever get tired of travelling


what animal fascinates you (the most)?


----------



## NoDak81

NeverOddOrEven said:


> it's my favourite thing to do, i don't think i could ever get tired of travelling
> 
> what animal fascinates you (the most)?


I'm the same way with traveling. It's the best. The animal that fascinates me the most is the elephant.

Are you a cat or dog person?


----------



## McFly

Right now a dog person. My current cats are boring and never want to play, maybe they need a cat therapist? I tend to switch preference over the years.

If you could go back in time and witness any moment in history, what would you see?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

McFly said:


> Right now a dog person. My current cats are boring and never want to play, maybe they need a cat therapist?


They don't need a therapist, that's just the way cats are, some like to play, some don't.



> If you could go back in time and witness any moment in history, what would you see?


Beatles rooftop concert.

Do you fall in love easily?


----------



## DaveCan

NeverOddOrEven said:


> They don't need a therapist, that's just the way cats are, some like to play, some don't.
> 
> Beatles rooftop concert.
> 
> Do you fall in love easily?


Yes I have a few times in the past, and it's usually not a good thing to put your heart out there so soon for someone.

What would be your preference? To live just outside of a town or city on a quiet peace of country property, or to live in town and have the hustle bustle and energy of the city?


----------



## TryingMara

I prefer the suburbs outside the city. The country can be too desolate and the city can be overwhelming.

When was the last time you challenged yourself? What did you do?


----------



## Findedeux

I've been challenging myself pretty regularly lately by going to at least one or two meetups a week. Mostly board game meetups but also some social anxiety meetups.

Ever had a donut you didn't like?


----------



## harrison

Yes I think i did actually - they're hard to find but they do exist.

What's the difference between granola and muesli? Is it just that granola's in chunks?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

i dont know, but google probably does



do you like shopping?


----------



## DaveCan

Yes but in my guy style though lol.. Meaning I know what I want and then I go get the best deal on it that I can find, and then I get the heck out of there again. Hehe. For groceries I always go to the same place so I know it well (except for when they change up things in the isles sometimes Grr!), then I just whip through the place and get what I need. I go early when it's not so busy for all my shopping needs 

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Skeletra

Love both, but tea is often easier to correct if it gets out wrong.


Do you feed the backyard birds?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

i do



your favourite movie genre?


----------



## Emar

NeverOddOrEven said:


> i do
> 
> your favourite movie genre?


Im a sucker for old classics. My favorite is Gone With the Wind?

What would you do if you were cured from Anxiety and havent done until now because of it?


----------



## Nozz

Get a gym membership and actually use it.

Are you good at cooking? If so, what's the the thing you cook the best?


----------



## TryingMara

I'm not bad at cooking, but I much prefer to bake. I love baking, especially cookies (all types) and sweet/dessert breads.

What is one fear that you have overcome?


----------



## Findedeux

I overcame the fear of public speaking. It was sort of something I had to overcome for my job.

Nowadays, I can get a huge high from a very successful public speaking experience.

.......

For weekends, a good old-fashioned breakfast or brunch?


----------



## NoDak81

Findedeux said:


> I overcame the fear of public speaking. It was sort of something I had to overcome for my job.
> 
> Nowadays, I can get a huge high from a very successful public speaking experience.
> 
> .......
> 
> For weekends, a good old-fashioned breakfast or brunch?


Brunch.

Do you like cold weather?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

No.


What colour clothes do you like to wear?


----------



## TryingMara

I like a variety, but I tend to gravitate toward black too often.

What is the best gift you have ever received?


----------



## Findedeux

I got a drivable monster car for my birthday when I was 9 or so. That thing was awesome!

.....


Are you looking more for online or IRL friends at the moment?


----------



## NoDak81

Findedeux said:


> I got a drivable monster car for my birthday when I was 9 or so. That thing was awesome!
> 
> .....
> 
> Are you looking more for online or IRL friends at the moment?


IRL

What's your favorite book?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Crime and Punishment


Can you draw?


----------



## coeur_brise

Not very well, but I've always admired those who can.

What was it like when you turned 30? Did you feel 14. And if you're not 30, do you still feel younger than your age?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Well, at 29 I had anxiety about turning 30. I think it was that same 'ol wondering about what I had done with my life, etc. etc. After I turned 30, I think I was just focusing on new relationships and getting a job. I don't think I thought much about my maturity at that point. Currently, I feel younger than my age, because I still don't have a handle on my negative thoughts and it affects my relationships with other people. I have a tendency to be childish due to paranoia and it's not good.

If you could do the most amazing fun thing ever right now, what would it be?


----------



## PasstheCarbs

If I could make everyone stop caring about money and profits then I would do that. I don't know about everyone else, but things seem to be getting more and more uber capitalist. That drug company ceo increasing the cost of a cheap cancer drug by 15,000% just to profit off the misery of others. Gas and Oil companies that host contests where smart people create fuel efficient motors that can drive across the country on 1 gallon of fuel, then they buy the patents for all of them so they never see the light of day. Cancer research has made no progress in over 50 years and treatment hasn't improved or changed in decades because cancer treatment is bigger business than cancer curing. Money imho makes the world a worse place to live in and all but halts progression in many aspects.

Would you call yourself a 'gamer'?


----------



## Nozz

I normally just say I enjoy gaming.

Do you have a favorite breed of dog or cat?


----------



## NoDak81

Nozz said:


> I normally just say I enjoy gaming.
> 
> Do you have a favorite breed of dog or cat?


My favorite breed of dog is the English setter and cat is the Siamese.

Do you have bad insomnia on Sunday nights?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

i have insomnia every night


do you enjoy long walks by yourself?


----------



## TryingMara

Yes, they're a good way to clear my head and relax.

Was there a toy/gift you badly wanted when you were a child but never received? What was it?


----------



## P1e2

Yes as a child wanted Legos for Xmas and my younger sister received Legos. 

What is your favorite meal to make and do you like cooking?


----------



## harrison

My favourite one to make is probably just a chicken stir-fry - I used to make it for my son and he said one time that he never got sick of it. Plus I could make it in my sleep. He's vegetarian now so I had to adjust it - and my ex-wife won't let me come near the house, so I don't make it there anymore.

Have you ever invested in stocks?


----------



## Daveyboy

Yes.. I did it a lot years ago...But now it's just a hobby..cause I enjoy following it still..
I don't have a lot invested anymore... Just a few shares of different companies for fun..


What is your favorite type of candy bar??
..and when was the last time you had it??

If I was with you would you share it with me.??


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Snickers ice cream. Last summer. Yes, i would.


Do you daydream a lot?


----------



## hereandthere

Less than I once did and less than I might like to, but I very likely still daydream more often than most. It's a strange comfort.

Is there a song that moves you to tears?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

hello 

i guess in the right moment certain songs could bring me to tears


what type of art do you like the most?


----------



## harrison

I'm quite fond of Turner - but as with most things it depends on my mood.

Are you lonely?


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Sometimes, not always. 

What do you get out of SAS?


----------



## harrison

The sense that there's someone out there that may possibly understand what I go through every day.

Same question.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Sporadic solution to boredom.


What do you think is the greatest danger to mankind?


----------



## NoDak81

NeverOddOrEven said:


> Sporadic solution to boredom.
> 
> What do you think is the greatest danger to mankind?


I think overpopulation is by far the greatest threat.

How do you deal with nosy people?


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Give them something to be nosy about. 

How would you make the world a better place?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Less restrictions, more freedom, no possessions.


What's your favourite drink?


----------



## hereandthere

Hey. :smile2:

Coffee or vodka. Depends on whether I'm looking for a straight line or one slightly serpentine.

Intellect or emotion (in yourself)?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

emotion 


what's your best quality? in one word


----------



## hereandthere

Empathy.

What's your worst quality (one word)?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

overcritical


have you ever been in a physical fight?


----------



## hereandthere

Yes.

Which is more important: The means or the end?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

the means


what do you like the most about your country (you don't have to name it)?


----------



## Skeletra

The nature

Morning or evening?


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Evening

How do you drink your coffee, if you drink it.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

double espresso with milk and sugar


do you like documentaries?


----------



## Skeletra

Yes

Do you know how to fix a car?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

no


are you afraid of heights?


----------



## farfegnugen

yeah, but I don't let it get to me.

what was your favorite animal to visit when you went to the zoo as a kid?


----------



## MelloJoy

All of them, can't remember having a favorite.


Truth or dare?


----------



## harrison

Truth.

When was the last time you were really crazy about someone?


----------



## MelloJoy

today


Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## farfegnugen

I dunno, maybe. Everything's possible and cyclic.

would you leave everything and everybody behind if you had a ticket to leave on a spaceship right before the planet is to be smashed to bits or would you stay and give the ticket to me?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Take one for the team, brother.


What are your feelings on mediocrity?


----------



## dotkayk

achieving mediocrity instead of dysfunction, has been the signal triumph of my life.. so I have warm feelings for mediocrity ;-) 

what is your favorite escape from anxiety ? 
(mine is reading, can become someone else for a while, like a vacation for me..)


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

music and reading


what was your favourite subject in school?


----------



## harrison

Maths and French.

Do you have whatsapp on your phone?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

no


do you talk in your sleep?


----------



## harrison

Probably.

Do you have a criminal record?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

i don't



what human characteristic do you value the most?


----------



## DaveCan

Honesty and openness.

What's the temp outside where you live? Here this morning it's -12C or 10F


----------



## harrison

Understanding.

Have you ever been in a psychiatric facility? 

Oops.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

no


oops what?


----------



## harrison

Haha - I posted the same time as the other guy, exactly the same time. I love that.

Edit: Sorry mate, I should answer your question. It's about 18 degrees, but it's 1:30 in the morning. Summer here.

What's the most you've ever spent on a hotel room?


----------



## dotkayk

$300/night in 1998, for my parents to stay a couple of nights in New York - they said it was a very nice hotel ;-) 

may go to London this summer, if I can nerve myself to the airports and travelling. A London hotel will set a new personal record I think.. 

what was the best vacation you ever had ?
(mine was being deliberately homeless for a year, living in my van and getting a lot of hiking and canoeing done)


----------



## DaveCan

A wilderness hike to a beautiful secluded and wild beach.

How do you feel about your life in 2016?


----------



## harrison

I have mixed feelings - I've finally moved out of the family home after separating from my wife. So my life is very different now - I miss my son and our dogs and the familiarity of my old home area but at the same time I'm excited about all the new things I'll be doing. It's a bit frightening though.

Have you ever tried vegemite?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

No, but i'm pretty sure i would like it.


Do you watch cartoons?


----------



## harrison

I don't watch cartoons as such but I love this movie:






Do you have a hobby that you really love? And if so what is it?


----------



## McFly

Photography. 
My parents were in the hobby in the 70s and 80s and looking at their slides as a kid got me hooked. Didn't make a career out of it but still enjoy it on occasion and looking at other people's compositions.


Do you prefer mountains, arctics, beach or the desert?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Mountains and the beach.


have you ever seen a great white shark in real life?


----------



## PrincessV

At first I was like, _eh.. no_. but then I remember I've seen sharks, probably at sea world or something like that. I want to swim with sharks one daayyyy! yay bucket list.
If I die by accident at least it'd be a pretty _cool erm.. death_.

Which would you rather be if you had the choice- divinely beautiful, dazzlingly clever, or angelically good?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

i'm already all of that


can you do a handstand?


----------



## LostinReverie

Not without breaking something.

Have you ever ridden an elephant?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

no


do you go to theatre?


----------



## OnlyPath

Have you ever watched Anime before? Or what is your opinion on Japanese Anime?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

i can't watch it, it doesn't interest me


do you go to theatre?


----------



## Nozz

I've been to the theatre before and I enjoy it. I've never had friends/partners who were interested it going often though.

Are there any books you enjoy that you would love to see made into a movie/television series?


----------



## Findedeux

I would love to see "The Death Gate Cycle" series by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman made into a movie.

Also would love to see "The Farseer Trilogy" or "The Cycle of Arawn" as well.

........................

Is it hard for you to open up with others about personal details of your life?


----------



## harrison

Not at all - if anything I'm the opposite. My problem is usually finding someone that is as open as I am.

Do you like rainy weather?


----------



## NerdlySquared

I looooove rain, feel great during and helps me sleep better  

What was the happiest time or moment in your life?


----------



## harrison

When my son was born - the most wonderful thing that has ever happened to me. 

Same question.


----------



## Username2016

Kissing my two babies hello after they were born 😁😁😁😁 and every time I see them sleeping or laughing...


Would you rather chew a homeless mans pimple or floss your teeth with his naughty hair?


----------



## Findedeux

I would rather floss with the homeless man's pubes. It sounds better than hobo sex.

........

How do you usually celebrate your birthday?


----------



## harrison

I just usually have a quiet night with some cocaine and a couple of strippers. (joke)

Did you know it's actually Australia Day today?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

I did not.


do you send postcards?


----------



## harrison

No, even I don't send them anymore.

Tomorrow I'm flying up to Sydney. Have you ever been there?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

I've never been to Australia. My friend has and she said it was really nice. 


Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## harrison

I broke my arm in two places when I was a kid - I fell off the see-saw.

Do you see a therapist?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

No, i don't.


Do you smoke?


----------



## harrison

No, but I used to. I used to start again every time I got to Bali - but this last time I didn't which was good.

Are you on medication?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

No.


What's the longest amount of time that you've spent indoors?


----------



## DaveCan

Hmm? That's a tough one to remember accurately.. I'd say probably about 14 days?? I've been on my own since a young teen so I never had the luxury of parents or a family member doing everything, while I could just hibernate in a room or something.. 

Does the tiny house or downsizing movement interest you?


----------



## Username2016

Sounds interesting and I didn't know there was an actual movement. But I'm aware the world must be more conscious and green. I'd like to know about the environmental impact these so called tiny houses have and also if they are self-sufficient(not the right word..) collecting storing and using its own energy? Collecting and filtering rain water or have a pump? Grinder toilet?? 


Do you pick your nose? If so, where do you put the evidence ?


----------



## DaveCan

Dave 

What is your favorite season?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Autumn


Are pandas goths?


----------



## DaveCan

Autumn is awesome!

No but they pretend to be! Same with raccoon's, except they are more bandito's than Goth's but people confuse them hehe 

If you had one wish that couldn't be used for more wishes or for money what would it be?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

no animal suffering


what's the last concert you've been to?


----------



## DarrellLicht

'up with people' when I was ten... yeah...

Are you handy or mechanically inclined?


----------



## Findedeux

Not at all handy or mechanically inclined.

..........

If the world were to end in 24 hours, how would you spend your last day on Earth?


----------



## harrison

I'd spend as much time as I could talking to my son on the phone and then spend the rest of the day in bed with my girlfriend up in Jakarta.

Have you ever seen The Royal Tenenbaums? What do you think of it. (it's a favourite of mine)


----------



## farfegnugen

no, but it is one of those that I keep meaning to watch

If you were going to enter an eating contest, what food do you think you would have a fighting chance of winning with?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

It's disgusting, disgraceful and insulting, those who organize it and those who watch it. Shame on them.


What's your favourite sit com?


----------



## Username2016

I'll answer the prev question : lasagna!! 😁

My favorite is probably Seinfeld. I can't think of one I respect more. I also like Larry David 😊

Do you take care of your feet/ toenails?


----------



## DaveCan

I don't really have one anymore but probably "Home Improvement " from the 90's.

What is a typical time you like to go to bed and then get up when keeping a routine?


----------



## Username2016

I would *like* to go to bed around midnight or 1 and get up at 7 or 8, but my routine is 11pm to 6am.


Do your socks always match?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

yes, always



do you have many scars?


----------



## DaveCan

That's about the same for me too with sleep routine.

Yes I have a few lol.. Some from bike crashes as a kid, some work related, some from chores, some from martial arts and boxing etc.. Hmm?? Sounds like I have a lot, but only a few are somewhat noticeable 


What do you believe is one of your best qualities?


----------



## Username2016

I have many small scars from being a very active outdoorsy kid. Most are on my feet legs knees and hands. Not very noticeable. I have had stitches a few times but those have actually healed better than other wounds.


If you could be doing anything right now, what would it be?


----------



## Username2016

Oops! She has two answers now.

I would say one of my best qualities is hrrrrrm being very curious ( does that count ?? ). I'm always very interested in learning new things and my mind is always going. I don't bore myself 

If you found that you could become invisible for a few hours a day, what would you do with that time?


----------



## dotkayk

don said:


> I don't watch cartoons as such but I love this movie:


backtracking to this post - absolutely, one of my favorite movies. I totally identify with the old grump, am a scoutmaster and have one kid in the troop looks/acts just like that boy ;-)


----------



## dotkayk

totally unimaginative, if I had a couple of hours to be invisible and unreachable, I'd go to the library and read quietly.. ha. 

when did you first realize you had SA ? 
took me until 40 or so, before that just thought I was dysfunctional.. turns out I'm high-functioning for an autistic-spectrum introvert ;-)


----------



## DaveCan

Username2016 said:


> Oops! She has two answers now.
> 
> I would say one of my best qualities is hrrrrrm being very curious ( does that count ?? ). I'm always very interested in learning new things and my mind is always going. I don't bore myself
> 
> If you found that you could become invisible for a few hours a day, what would you do with that time?


lol  There should be some kind of extra rule when two or more people post at the same time for the same question haha.. I've done that a few times now hehe.

That is a good quality to be curious and to learn new things, keeps the mind sharp!

Okay I will skip and answer the last question by dotkayk 

I knew things were starting to be amiss around the age of 15, but I didn't really know for sure what it was until approx 28 years old.

What do you value most in another person?


----------



## DarrellLicht

That they don't treat me like a complete piece of crap for starters. 


Do you eat enough vegetables? why not?


----------



## DaveCan

Yes that's always a good thing! 


I would say that yes I eat enough veggies. Usually about three times a week I eat purely vegetarian from breakfast to dinner. So for example most everyday I make a smoothie for breakfast with lentils as the protein source (you can't taste them really). Lunch most everyday is a piece of whole grain toast with natural peanut butter and a bit of unpasteurized honey. Dinner about three times a week is a big salad with black beans and chickpeas and or lentils as the protein part etc. Then other dinners may be a stir fry with lots of veggies or pasta and salad etc..

How has winter been so far where you live?


----------



## NoDak81

DaveCan said:


> Yes that's always a good thing!
> 
> I would say that yes I eat enough veggies. Usually about three times a week I eat purely vegetarian from breakfast to dinner. So for example most everyday I make a smoothie for breakfast with lentils as the protein source (you can't taste them really). Lunch most everyday is a piece of whole grain toast with natural peanut butter and a bit of unpasteurized honey. Dinner about three times a week is a big salad with black beans and chickpeas and or lentils as the protein part etc. Then other dinners may be a stir fry with lots of veggies or pasta and salad etc..
> 
> How has winter been so far where you live?


Cold, just the way I like it.

Did you like the circus as a kid?


----------



## harrison

My memory is very bad but I don't think I particularly liked them.

Do you like game shows?


----------



## Username2016

I liked wheel of fortune and jeopardy and the SNL jeopardy... That's pretty much it.


Do you have any interesting or odd body parts/characteristics? For example webbed toes or animal shaped moles ?


----------



## harrison

Animal-shaped moles?? That's fantastic. 

I don't think I have any of those - the only distinguishing mark I have is a huge scar across my chest where they cut me open ages ago for a lung operation.

Have you ever been to Harrods in London? Did you like it?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

I haven't, not my cup of tea


are you into extreme sports?


----------



## harrison

Absolutely not - I can get my adrenalin pumping just by going to the supermarket so I really don't need to skydive to do it.

Do you exercise?


----------



## DaveCan

Not really so much but I can appreciate them and I'm often bewildered by the men and women that do the various extreme sports.. Some of these people are totally insane and amazing! I remember watching a show about extreme snow boarders in the back country around Whistler BC.. There was this young guy that was snowboarding down what seemed an impossible near vertical mountain slope.. Avalanches going off all around him and he's lost in one and then comes out of it still blazing on down the slope. Crazy awesome stuff!




Edit: Sorry Don I was typing while you posted, and I double answered again lol.

Yes but I have been slacking for a good while now and need to get back into my exercise routine again.. I always feel better with depression when I am exercising regularly.

February is almost upon us already. How do you see things going in the next month?


----------



## harrison

That's ok Dave. 

Well, I think February and the rest of the year will be great. I'm getting some more money together to get back up to Indonesia and I might even be going back to the Uk for a while.

Do you like Doritos?


----------



## Findedeux

I love Doritos. I love that dusty layer of fake cheesiness.

I probably love Pringles as much.

I don't eat potato chips anymore but I wish I did.

...........

Do you find it hard to sit through an entire movie in one sitting?


----------



## Pongowaffle

If it is a good or interesting movie then no. Alcohol helps. 

. . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . .

Which do you have more often? Cold hands or warm hands?


----------



## NoDak81

Pogowiff said:


> If it is a good or interesting movie then no. Alcohol helps.
> 
> . . . . . . . . .
> . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Which do you have more often? Cold hands or warm hands?


Icy cold hands.

Do you sometimes remember things you regret at odd times?


----------



## harrison

Not really - my memory has been very badly damaged by all the pills I've taken over the years, plus I don't actually have that many regrets. (although there are obviously a few)

Do you get self-conscious at the beach?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

not really


do you think more about the future or the past?


----------



## harrison

I have trouble remembering a lot of the past, so I tend to think of the future.

I just went to a Thai restaurant with my sister - do you like Thai food?


----------



## Username2016

Love Thai! If it's made well. Sometimes it's so delicious I can't believe it and other times it's an utter waste of space and calories and makes me very tired.. Mmm hungry now!


Do you shop organic or don't care?


----------



## harrison

I don't care. ( I probably should though. )

Do you like cars?


----------



## Nozz

Not at all. I own a small vehicle, but that's only because it's mandatory to get around where I live(rural area).

Are you a coffee drinker? If so, what is your preferred type(method, do you add anything to it, etc)?


----------



## Username2016

I wrote a whole response because I really love coffee but my phone is such a bunghole so I lost it all ;(
In short: love it. I use the aeropress at home and never use sugar.



Do you have any nervous habits or tics?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

i don't have tics, but i probably do have nervous habits of some sort, even though i can't think of any right now


do you get irritated easily?


----------



## DaveCan

No I'm pretty mellow and avoid drama and irritating people as much as possible, but then again sometimes you get stuck with those sorts of people in your world and then it's @##$%%$#%* !!!! (joking)  

So it's TGIF and the weekend is here! Hows everyone doing as we end January 2016?


----------



## Pongowaffle

Nothing much. Dining with parents tomorrow. But with both my sisters cancelling in the last minute like always, I am planning to do the same. Really gets old going over there by myself. I will pack more stuff to prepare for my move. Will also need to recycle about 6 months worth of beer bottles I have collected. I don't even what to imagine how many bottles that is lol. 

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . 


What and when was the last live performance be it, music show, concert, sports event, circus, arts performance or etc, you went to?


----------



## harrison

I went to a classical music recital about 18 months ago with my ex-wife. 

Do you collect anything?


----------



## NoDak81

don said:


> I went to a classical music recital about 18 months ago with my ex-wife.
> 
> Do you collect anything?


I collect shot glasses when I travel. I have close to 100 now.

Did you play sports in high school?


----------



## TryingMara

Yes, I played soccer, basketball and tennis.

What's the worst thing you've done when angry?


----------



## JohnDoe26

Spat on somebody's face and called them worthless.

Has your SA gotten better now that you're older?


----------



## Username2016

Nope, worse!

What did you wear / are you wearing today?


----------



## StephCurry

Absolutely not.

What is your favourite sport?


----------



## Username2016

Gymnastics 


Do you ever wonder if you're awake or still sleeping? If so does it happen in public and ever worry you?


----------



## Findedeux

Closest I came to that was sleep paralysis...which the two times in my life that I have experienced it has been creepy and freaky as heck.

...............

What is your favorite soup?


----------



## harrison

I like Vietnamese Pho - my favourite is with shredded chicken.

Do you get migraines?


----------



## farfegnugen

Not really.

Are you procrastinating from doing something else by taking the time to answer this question?


----------



## Username2016

That's a good question!! I wonder how many are doing that right now. I'm walking around trying to get a baby to sleep while the oven warms up. I'm going to roast some squash.

Do you have xbox?


----------



## DaveCan

Username2016 said:


> That's a good question!! I wonder how many are doing that right now. I'm walking around trying to get a baby to sleep while the oven warms up. I'm going to roast some squash.
> 
> Do you have xbox?


Mmm! Yummy roasted squash, love it! Whenever I roast a chicken I like to roast a butternut or acorn squash along with it.. Extra virgin olive oil, rosemary, pink salt and white pepper on the chicken.. Then a butternut squash cut in half with seeds removed, then brushed with extra virgin olive oil and pink salt and white pepper. All in the oven for about 2 hours at 350f, and a pot of brown rice on the stove top.. That's going to be dinner tonight now cause I read squash 

No I don't have an xbox but we have been talking about getting one at some point, so that will happen in the near future me thinks!

Do you have any pets?, and if so what are they and what are their names?


----------



## harrison

We have 2 dogs - a labrador called Harrison ( but I call him Fatty ) and a heeler-cross called Angie ( I call that one Chook. ) They're with my ex-wife as technically they're her dogs so I don't get to see them at the moment. I really miss Fatty, he's a lovely dog.

Are you a good cook?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

I'm good at cooking certain food, but in overall i would say i'm average.


Do you try not to finance companies that test on animals?


----------



## trencher

never really thought about it... but if i remember correctly, my shampoo bottle explicitly says something about not testing on animals.

which do you like better, android or ios?


----------



## Skeletra

iOS

Are you superstitious?


----------



## Username2016

Not really. I can't think of anything I do that would be considered that..


What countries have you been to?


----------



## DaveCan

USA and Canada. Okay I am Canadian so just one other country I guess.. When I was a kid we went to Seattle Wash, and also we drove across Canada from Victoria BC to Ontario with passes through North Dakota and Montana.. Then in 2000 I went to North Carolina to visit a friend at the time..

What's for dinner tonight? The dinner I said I was going to have last night a few posts back is what I am actually having tonight now. Smells yummy in here  (really hungry right now lol)


----------



## TryingMara

Roast beef, potatoes and peas.

What book and movie do you hate the most?


----------



## harrison

Eat, Pray, Love would have to be pretty close to the top of that list - it's nauseating. A favourite place of mine in Bali called Ubud featured in it too which was a shame. 

Do you like extremely hot weather?


----------



## Username2016

I was going to say the exact same thing!!!!!!! I hate the title, though never read the book, perhaps it's lovely but I can't get past the title .... I tried to watch the movie and lasted maybe 10 minutes! Vom. 

No I don't like extremely hot weather. I am always afraid I will pass out.. Same with saunas. 


What three body parts could you live without?


----------



## DaveCan

Appendix, Tonsils, one pinky Toe.. I was going to say Gallbladder but I think people run into some problems without it for digestion etc?

What's the farthest you've driven?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Covered about 60% of Washington state.

What's the coldest weather you've ever been exposed?


----------



## Findedeux

Coldest weather was either Chicago in snow or Manhattan in the winter.

.................

Did you ever learn how to flirt with people?


----------



## StephCurry

LMAO no not even close.

What are you most passionate about?


----------



## farfegnugen

walnuts. I'm hungry.

Favorite form of take-out?


----------



## Username2016

Pizza! Does that count? I guess indian. Or what do you mean by "form" -- like Eco to go or like... MMA?


How much coffee do you drink? Does it effect your SA?


----------



## DaveCan

I stopped drinking coffee about 12 years ago and now I just drink green tea for my caffeine fix. I usually drink one big mug full a day, sometimes two and I drink it straight.. If I have too much it can make me feel more anxious for sure. I guess my body has gotten used to the lower doses of caffeine now compared to when I drank coffee, but it still can effect me if I have too much and I don't like that feeling.


What is something you can say you really like about yourself?


----------



## StephCurry

Absolutely nothing.

What do you do for a living?


----------



## DaveCan

chefcurry said:


> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> What do you do for a living?


Sorry that won't do young Sir! If you could be optimistic there has to be something  Are you a good person? That could be something to like about yourself. Are you an honest person? etc etc There is something to like about yourself if you really think about it I'm sure!

Let's hear it


----------



## Dead23

I'm a nurse.


What drew you to this forum?


----------



## JohnDoe26

A desire to connect with others who have the same experiences as me.

What TV show or series are you following at the moment?


----------



## StephCurry

DaveCan said:


> Sorry that won't do young Sir! If you could be optimistic there has to be something  Are you a good person? That could be something to like about yourself. Are you an honest person? etc etc There is something to like about yourself if you really think about it I'm sure!
> 
> Let's hear it


Sorry to disappoint you there's really nothing  I try to be a good/kind person... I guess? :frown2:


----------



## Dead23

JohnDoe26 said:


> A desire to connect with others who have the same experiences as me.
> 
> What TV show or series are you following at the moment?


Recently saw the 'Making a Murderer' series.

Describe the loneliness you feel caused by SA.


----------



## DaveCan

chefcurry said:


> Sorry to disappoint you there's really nothing  I try to be a good/kind person... I guess? :frown2:


No disappointments here, and there you found something! Good 

Watching The Paradise on Netflix.. Only 2 seasons though which is a bummer cause I really like it.

Favorite animal/animals etc?

Edit: Oops sorry Dead23, I posted at the same time, doh! You were up first so maybe people should answer your question.


----------



## Username2016

oops I wrote about something else but then realized the Thread had gone into a new page.. 


Umm loneliness.. It doesn't really cause me to feel lonely. With two kids I can't get lonely I'm moreso trying to find the time to shower. It's very frustrating though. I very quickly try to escape most social settings and then regret it because I feel I could have benefitted somehow.. Frustrated, not lonely.

What's the worst situation you've been in that caused you the most anxiety?


----------



## DaveCan

Username2016 said:


> oops I wrote about something else but then realized the Thread had gone into a new page..
> 
> Umm loneliness.. It doesn't really cause me to feel lonely. With two kids I can't get lonely I'm moreso trying to find the time to shower. It's very frustrating though. I very quickly try to escape most social settings and then regret it because I feel I could have benefitted somehow.. Frustrated, not lonely.
> 
> What's the worst situation you've been in that caused you the most anxiety?


Hmm I feel I'm posting too much here but I'd like to answer that question :/

Family life was not so great when I was younger and it was just my mom and a younger brother and sister.. My mom wasn't the greatest person (although I don't blame her) and she put me out of the house.. So at 15 the world I thought I knew was flipped over and now by default I got to see daily a side I never knew existed.. I was just starting to feel different with anxious feelings before that happened, and then after spending about 10 months on the street it had magnified big time.. I kept it all inside as I didn't want friends to know or seem different. Inside I was desperately alone, lost, afraid, and felt worthless.. Lots more but that touches on the worst situation for me..

Same question as above..


----------



## DarrellLicht

Abuse and neglect at home. Going to grade-school where my peers would not treat me well, being scolded all the time by teachers, growing up in a heavily controlling church. 

**** childhood. 


What scares you the most?


----------



## StephCurry

The future.

How tall are you?


----------



## Smallfry

5ft 2 I think..

Fast or slow eater?


----------



## DarrellLicht

My mother used to complain about this.. We were like the Simpsons at the table. 


When was the last time you last had your 'moment' (anxiety related) what happened?


----------



## Smallfry

DarrellLicht said:


> My mother used to complain about this.. We were like the Simpsons at the table.
> 
> When was the last time you last had your 'moment' (anxiety related) what happened?


Lol I was complete opposite got scolded for picking at my food :laugh:
Just this last week where I kept having these negative thoughts and feelings of worthlessness which I haven't felt in a long time. Wondering what the heck am I living for? idk with this big fat question mark I don't think I'll ever find peace with myself

What would you like to have that you don't have right now ?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

peace of mind


what stereotype do you fit into?


----------



## Username2016

None.

In highschool I was a social butterfly. I had friends in all the different stereotypical groups and had days where I spent time quietly in the library or computer lab, alone, or having lunch in a car with a friend who didn't like being around people, or chatting at the "popular" table, or drawing out games with some friends, or in the art room painting .. I was all over the place and did What I wanted back then. NOW I'm none of that and more of a recluse!!!

What was your favorite relationship like? If you haven't had more than one, what was/is that like? If you haven't had any, what kind do you dream of?


----------



## farfegnugen

Most romantic relationships have their intimate moments where you share hopes and fears, but I think I miss those childhood friends where you talk about nothing forever and that is everything there is in the world- it was fun and carefree. It is hard to get back to those moments.

lie on the beach or hike through the mountains?


----------



## TryingMara

farfegnugen said:


> Most romantic relationships have their intimate moments where you share hopes and fears, but I think I miss those childhood friends where you talk about nothing forever and that is everything there is in the world- it was fun and carefree. It is hard to get back to those moments.
> 
> lie on the beach or hike through the mountains?


I prefer the mountains, but the thought of hiking is exhausting. A non depressed me would probably love it though. Right now, I'll have to go with lie on the beach. Feeling the warm sun sounds pretty nice, especially with more snow on the horizon.

Do you like to gamble? What's the largest amount you've won/lost in one shot?


----------



## harrison

I used to like gambling a lot. It's an extremely bad idea for me as I'm very impulsive (not to mention bipolar) so I will take incredible risks sometimes. I haven't done it for ages but I remember going through 5 grand very quickly a number of years ago at a casino here in Australia.

Do you like 80's music?


----------



## DaveCan

Yes I do! Lot's of good music happened in the 80's 


From wake up until bedtime, how do you usually spend your day lately?


----------



## Findedeux

Go to work most of the day.

Come home.

Might cook.

Probably spend too much time on this site or tinychat.

Sometimes read or watch tv.

Usually mean to practice guitar or meditation but don't manage it.

..............................

Have you ever been in a long-term relationship (e.g., greater than six months). 

If so, what did you learn from it?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Only a month. If there is anything to take from it, that is never be desperate. 


If you could choose to be a different race, what would it be and why?


----------



## harrison

I would be Chinese. I was walking through Chinatown here in Sydney yesterday and even though I don't believe in reincarnation I'm pretty sure I must have been Chinese in another life. I've always felt more comfortable in Asian countries and especially amongst Chinese people.

Do you drink much alcohol?


----------



## StephCurry

Yes but I stopped as of last week, the hangovers are not worth it man. When I say I stopped I mean I am rarely going to drink from now on, if ever.

What websites do you spend most of your time on (besides this ones) and why?


----------



## NoDak81

don said:


> I would be Chinese. I was walking through Chinatown here in Sydney yesterday and even though I don't believe in reincarnation I'm pretty sure I must have been Chinese in another life. I've always felt more comfortable in Asian countries and especially amongst Chinese people.
> 
> Do you drink much alcohol?


Not much.

What's the latest you've slept in?


----------



## DaveCan

"What websites do you spend most of your time on (besides this one) and why?"

Mostly Youtube for researching stuff and just passing time, and diyaudio.com for learning all kinds of tech and making my own speakers etc.

"What's the latest you've slept in?"

I hardly can sleep in anymore at all. Like if I can't fall asleep till 3am I still wake and get up betwwen 6-8am. Probably the longest I've slept was when I was younger for about 15 hours straight maybe?

Do you think we are getting closer to a WWIII?


----------



## Skeletra

In a certain sense yes.

Do you sleep in a pajama?


----------



## Yakara

Nope I usually do not sleep in them


what do you like to if you ever go out


----------



## TryingMara

Dinner and movies.

What is the best trip you've ever taken? Where did you go and what did you do?


----------



## McFly

Hawaii. Spent most of the time snorkeling in the coral reefs and watching all the sea life doing their thing. The fish were so used to people you could pet them.


If you had a truth pill who is the one person you would use it on?


----------



## TryingMara

McFly said:


> Hawaii. Spent most of the time snorkeling in the coral reefs and watching all the sea life doing their thing. The fish were so used to people you could pet them.


That sounds amazing. I'm envious, I want to try snorkeling. Must have been beautiful.



McFly said:


> If you had a truth pill who is the one person you would use it on?


Detective James Lenk in regards to the Steven Avery case ("Making a Murderer").

In your opinion, who is the most overrated singer/band?


----------



## Owl-99

Lady Gaga amongst many others 

Are you comfortable being surrounded by trees?


----------



## harrison

Not really - it bores the crap out of me tbh. I prefer to be in the middle of the city.

Do you spend a lot of time on this site?


----------



## Mr Fluff

Since the day I joined, I come to this site every single day. First I send a private message and then I read some posts for about 15 minutes before leaving.

1. What do you sometimes pretend to understand that you really don't?

2. Sometimes wrong choices bring us to the right places. What were your _wrong choices_ and your _right place_ that resulted from those wrong choices?

3. Have you ever had a friend who:
- was not anywhere close to your own age?
- first language was different from your own?
- was from a different social/economic class than your own?
- had a physical disability?


----------



## harrison

I can't think of any answers to the first two questions so I'll just answer no. 3.

I've had quite a lot of friends that are a lot younger than I am, plus my current girlfriend is too. Her first language is Indonesian although she speaks close to perfect English. She's also from a different "social class" - she's loaded, although she grew up poor so she can identify with me just fine.

Do you like "Earth, Wind and Fire"?


----------



## Username2016

Hehe.. I was avoiding those questions because I was overwhelmed with the amount of things to reply. Sometimes it's a blessing in disguise to grow up poor- it grounds you more and I feel makes you smarter.. In a sense.

Hell yes I boogie to EWF! 

Are you allergic to anything?


----------



## McFly

Chocolate. It's like acid in my veins.


What question do you hate to answer? (and answer it)


----------



## Skeletra

"What are you doing in 5 years?"
I don't know. Sure there are a lot of things I hope for, but I have very little belief in those. Am I supposed to say what I hope for, even though it feels extremely far fetched? Or do I stay realistic, but sound really hopeless? It just makes me hate life.

Do you have a favourite flower?


----------



## Username2016

Skeletra said:


> "What are you doing in 5 years?"
> I don't know. Sure there are a lot of things I hope for, but I have very little belief in those. Am I supposed to say what I hope for, even though it feels extremely far fetched? Or do I stay realistic, but sound really hopeless? It just makes me hate life.
> 
> Do you have a favourite flower?


That's an annoying question! I don't like it either. I also get so flustered with "how are you" from acquaintances or people I don't know well. I get a rush of thoughts like "my toes are numb, should I say that? No. I think I want a coffee. Why is he asking me that. Who actually cares to really know?!??" Then I end up sputtering something like "um, fine. I guess. ...?" And wonder why they're still looking at me and what they're expecting me to say.... Ugh!

Favorite flower? I guess something still living in the earth. Daisies? Cherry blossoms?

What was your favorite thing to do as a very young kid?


----------



## DaveCan

So ladies! What are you doing in 5 years and how are you? :grin2:


Favorite thing to do as a very young kid, Hmmm?? So many things but probably hanging out and riding bikes with friends or playing baseball and games etc..


Have you ever met anyone on this site in real life?


----------



## Username2016

Lucky for you, that was actually funny!

No, I havent. I'm new to the site and live outside the U.S. 😞

What was the last good deed you did?


----------



## DaveCan

LoL I was hoping it would be seen as a funny 


Last week I was in a dollar store and standing in line waiting my turn to pay when a man who was up at the teller said "hey a man just went out the door with a bunch of stuff without paying". There was an older lady working the till about 60 years old and a young gal about 19.. I asked if they wanted me to go after him, and then I decided I'd pay for my stuff and told them I go see if I could find him as I was driving home. Anyhow I found him walking along a street and pulled over and got out of my car and approached him.. He was dressed like one of those rapper dudes approx 23 years old and was holding some of the stuff he took, wearing a blue LA ball cap and had a cloverleaf tattoo on the upper left side of his neck. I told him he was caught on camera and that he can come with me and bring all the stuff back.. He wasn't too happy about that and I wasn't going to force him or get into a potential aggressive situation, so I told him to give me what he took.. He started to approach me and I told him to keep his distance and just hand me the stuff.. He was all freaking out and peed off but he reached out and handed me the stuff.. I kept a safe distance the whole time and was ready for anything, but he complied although he tried to lie and say some of the stuff he got from another store.. I said okay then show me the receipt.. Then as he saw I wasn't going anywhere or listening to his BS he just gave me everything, and then I followed after him till he started to run.. I was pretty sure where he was living so I called the police and headed back to the store.. It was pretty cool as the gals there were really amazed when I showed back up at the store with all the stuff he took and that I found him. They were really happy and thankful.. Made my day, but at the same time afterwards I felt somewhat depressed for some reason.. Anyhow all was good and I hope the young rapper dude learned a lesson?.

Do you play any instruments ?


----------



## harrison

I used to play the guitar a long time ago but don't anymore.

Do you like game-shows?


----------



## farfegnugen

No, I don't watch all that much tv.


Favorite cheesy coming-of-age teenage movie while growing up?


----------



## Username2016

That's a hard one.... I can't even think of many teen movies I watched back in the day... I do remember watching and enjoying "Now and Then" or "My Girl". I was never into the teen movies about parties or becoming princess (gag) and the like.

Do you pay too much attention to your breathing and worry about your heartrate?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I try to keep a rhythm when I jog. Sometimes it makes me nauseous. 

Do you know much about your ancestors?


----------



## StephCurry

I know they're Kurdish, that's it lol.

What is your number 1 goal in life?


----------



## harrison

To keep waking up.

Do you have someone to say "Happy Valentine's Day" to tomorrow?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I can say "Happy Valentine's Day" to anyone, so yeah. I said it in response to someone who said it to me, in fact.  A sweetheart though? Nah. 

What is one of your favorite songs?


----------



## McFly

If you could eat only 1 food for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## harrison

Rice.

Have you ever been to Changi Airport in Singapore?


----------



## Owl-99

No and I don't intend going there. 

Would you bungee jump of a bridge for $50 000?


----------



## DaveCan

Probably yes if it's all safe and over water. 50G's would come in pretty handy right now lol 

Are you close with your family?


----------



## harrison

No, but I'd start thinking about if it was a million.

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## Nozz

Somewhat with my parents. We talk, but we're very different people, so it's usually rather mundane things. I see my brother occassionally but we don't talk much. Also very different from one another.

*Favorite color is blue.

Is there any kind of technology that exists today that you wish you had when you were growing up?


----------



## harrison

Computers would have been fun - no-one had them when I was young. (it was quite a while ago)

Can you speak more than one language?


----------



## Username2016

Yes, German and some Catalan. I wish I knew Finnish.


When is the last time you were sick and what did you have?


----------



## TryingMara

A few weeks ago with a stomach virus. 


What's your favorite car (make and model)?


----------



## Findedeux

Porsche 911

........


Do you like riddles?


----------



## TryingMara

Findedeux said:


> Do you like riddles?


Yes, but I'm not great at figuring them out.

What is something you hated as a child but now love?


----------



## harrison

Mushrooms.

When was the last time you played ping-pong?


----------



## Username2016

Mushrooms for me too!! I played ping pong maybe over 15 years ago.. Yikes!



Waffles, crepe or pancake? And how do you like them?


----------



## harrison

I love pancakes - with maple syrup, strawberries and a scoop of vanilla ice-cream.

Have you ever been hypnotized?


----------



## DaveCan

No I have never been hypnotized but always wanted to see if I could be.. I am also starting to recently research the idea of subliminal message therapy and find it quite intriguing.. It's well known how these subliminal messages have influenced advertising and such over the years, and perhaps having positive messages for self esteem, confidence , anxiety and depressive thoughts etc, could be a really good option for self help? 

What is one of your favorite sites to visit online regularly? For me lately it's been researching lots of different tiny home designs on YTube.. Some of them are quite ingenious and remarkable and super cool!


----------



## TryingMara

I watch a lot of asmr videos on youtube. Lately I've been watching a lot of WhispersRed's channel.

What is the best thing to happen to you recently?


----------



## harrison

My gf told me yesterday how much she's missing me and that she'll be waiting at the airport again on Sunday.

Have you ever thought about going back to University?


----------



## StephCurry

I'm in my first year of university, lol.

What's your favourite delivery takeaway?


----------



## Skeletra

Pizza

Do you make your own food?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Out of thin air? No.

Have you ever rode a motorcycle while smiling really big?


----------



## StephCurry

No.

Do you speak any languages other than English?


----------



## harrison

I can speak a fair bit of Indonesian.

Have you ever been to Paris?


----------



## StephCurry

Yes! Went to Disneyland when I was 7.

Who's your favourite YouTuber?


----------



## TryingMara

It's a toss up between Daintily Dahlia and WhispersRed.

Have you ever been on a cruise? If so, to where?


----------



## harrison

No I haven't and I was just thinking I would like to. I'm in Sydney at the moment and a magnificent ship is in the harbour right now - Explorer of the Seas. Must be great fun.

Do they have Twisties where you live and if not would you like me to send you some?


----------



## TryingMara

No and please do . Just looked them up, they sound tasty.

What did you do today?


----------



## DaveCan

I spent some of the day doing some chores and the rest of the day researching a good budget camera for making vlogs on YT.. Unfortunately my timing was off because a really well thought of camera was on sale for cheap as it's a clearance item now, and they are all gone.. So been researching lots of others and watching reviews etc.. I just made a YT channel but no video's of mine yet until I find a camera and then get my nerve up for a first vid lol.. The camera I have now is so crappy for sound I wouldn't even bother.. 

Would you ever Vlog on YT? I guess vlogging is the term for basically video's of yourself talking or doing stuff etc..


----------



## BlueDay

No. I would never take a video of myself.

What is your job?


----------



## Username2016

Make sure people don't die (mom)

What's your favorite US city and why?


----------



## harrison

I haven't been to the US yet but I'd love to see New York one day.

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## Findedeux

I have one tattoo that I hate; I caved in to a friend when I should have stood strong.

......................

What gives you hope in life?


----------



## Skeletra

Not much. Honestly not sure what does anymore.


Do you use emojis? What if your most used one?


----------



## JohnDoe26

Sometimes. My most used one is probably the smile face or tongue sticking out.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## DarrellLicht

This Al Jourgensen biography.


If you were given the option to live for 7k years, would you choose to?
Conditions being you would regress and remain an age you were most in your prime and would need to drink blood every so often for sustenance.


----------



## DaveCan

No way 

Was today a happy or sad day and why?


----------



## harrison

Today was a fantastic day. I spent the afternoon with a good mate in the Chinese Gardens here in Sydney. It's a very relaxing and beautiful place. I also walked through the city a fair bit and it reminded me how much I love this city.

Have you ever had a nick-name?


----------



## Skeletra

Yes

If you could do any ONE thing you wanted tomorrow, with no consequences/ramifications at all (Financial, social, moral, you name it..), what would it be?


----------



## Username2016

That's a tough question with so many possible answers!!!! 

Two things I thought of were: move to finland and start this masters course I've been eyeing... And the other is beat the s out of a lady who pissed me off SO much yesterday.😁


If you could change one thing about your body what would you do?


----------



## DaveCan

Hmm?? That's such a hard question as I'm already all that and a bag of chips! lol, Not! Okay well seeings as this is a question about body and not mind. I would like my body and cardio to be in the shape it was back in 2013 when I was biking 25kms a day six days a week, doing one hour on the heavy bag each day six days a week, doing 3 classes a week of Krav Maga at two hours + a pop and teaching some of them, plus homework at home etc. But I guess if I can only pick one thing I would like to be younger again  Keep what I know now and be 25 -30 again, that would be my wish..

What gives you hope?


----------



## farfegnugen

That something somewhere in the galaxy is silently hurdling towards this planet and nothing I do or don't do will ultimately change that.

Would you give an organ that you have two of to someone in need if you were histocompatible?


----------



## TryingMara

farfegnugen said:


> That something somewhere in the galaxy is silently hurdling towards this planet and nothing I do or don't do will ultimately change that.
> 
> Would you give an organ that you have two of to someone in need if you were histocompatible?


Yes. Strangely I've been thnking about that lately as well as who would give me one if I needed it.

What's the kindest thing you have done for someone else recently?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Told them the truth even though I knew they'd hate it 

What did your most musical fart ever sound like?


----------



## DaveCan

All of them to my ears have sounded much better than anything Justin Bieber has ever exported from Canada  Plus I eat tons of fiber  "Baby baby baby oh!- I said baby baby baby no!" @@#%fart#@$#$!! 

Last movie or show watched?


----------



## Username2016

Curb your enthusiasm 😃 love Larry. 


What's a cool toy you liked as a kid that isn't around these days?


----------



## StephCurry

PSP.

What do you do for a living?


----------



## Skeletra

Weekend store clerk/extra

Are you worried about the Zika-virus?


----------



## JohnDoe26

Not really or at least not yet.

Do you believe in a coming economic collapse?


----------



## harrison

I can't say I've given it a great deal of thought.

Do you like Cafe Del Mar?


----------



## TryingMara

I'm not too familiar with Cafe Del Mar, so I'll have to go with no.

What is the best thing in your life at the moment?


----------



## Username2016

At the moment there's a huge conference in the city and all my old friends who still work in the industry are traveling here (I live abroad now)🎉



Do you have any bad or embarassing memories from when you were a kid? Splitting pants in gym, peeing yourself etc?


----------



## farfegnugen

Yeah, though I think I was far more mortified about being seen as different from peers back then. I can remember getting bopped in the head with a baseball while playing little league. I mostly stunk at baseball. Probably a whole lot of other things that I haven't thought about in a long time.


If you're invited to a big social event, do you go or do you find an excuse not to?


----------



## notjohnsmith

i will try to find out why i got the invitation...because i'm not exist in society...no one can see me...
and when i've figure it out...i will try to find an excuse for not coming...

what happen if two or more people post at this thread right on the same time?


----------



## farfegnugen

I think it is one of those matter--anti-matter events. The site annihilates itself.

What are you more in the need of at the moment to elevate you: some romance or a bit of personal success?


----------



## Skeletra

Personal success

How do you like your coffee?


----------



## TryingMara

Black.

In your opinion, what's the worst thing about this site?


----------



## farfegnugen

Not sure. Maybe, it's the tendency for people to be collectively miserable together. I guess for some, it is better to belong as part of something even if that something isn't very positive.

What is something you would like to try in the next year?


----------



## Skeletra

Ride a camel. It looks so naturally clumsy. You can't possibly do it elegantly on your first attempt. Doubt I'll get to though.. I've been wanting to try that for a long time.

Do you like butterflies?


----------



## SplendidBob

Not keen, I actually used to have a phobia of them as a child / teenager. I became acutely aware of this when I went to a butterfly farm with my parents (least manly phobia ever) 

What is your favourite form of junk food?


----------



## harrison

Twisties, chips, pizza, the occasional cheeseburger at Maccas - but I rarely eat it nowadays. I try to eat fairly well.

Do rainy days make you depressed or do you like them?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

One rainy day is exhilarating. I believe that my mood is negatively affected by too many days without sun, however.

Does music ever move you to tears?


----------



## DaveCan

Yes many times it has and does.

Do you make video's on YT?


----------



## farfegnugen

Nope, at least not recently.

Do you have a favorite book or movie that you would like to recommend?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Not really.

Did you ever sit for a while and when you stand up and start walking something goes wrong and you start walking kind of off course and you run into something that you saw coming but you couldn't make yourself avoid it?


----------



## harrison

No, I can't say I do. I get dizzy when I stand up sometimes because I have vertigo though, it really sucks.

Have you ever started talking to the person next to you on the train or bus?


----------



## Username2016

I haven't recently. Well only to say that I need to pass them/excuse me type stuff. I probably have said stupid things during my stupid teenage years though😉.


-
What makes you most unhappy in life right now, or what about the situation you're in would you like to change?


----------



## JohnDoe26

The fact that people stare at me because of the way I look, and I'm generally treated coldly or rudely. That bothers me to no end.

If SA wasn't an issue and you had the means, what is one really adventurous thing you would like to do?


----------



## DaveCan

JohnDoe26 said:


> The fact that people stare at me because of the way I look, and I'm generally treated coldly or rudely. That bothers me to no end.
> 
> If SA wasn't an issue and you had the means, what is one really adventurous thing you would like to do?


In 2009 I was going to "Thru hike" the PCT.. It was a time in my life where I could have taken the time and been free.. PCT stands for Pacific Crest Trail and "Thru hike" means doing the whole trail, all 2650 miles.. It starts at Campo California at the Mexican border fence, and goes all the up way through Cali, Oregon, Wash, and finishes in Manning Park BC Canada.. My SA was the only thing that stopped me at the time..

Now that I'm on the east coast I'd love to be able to thru hike the Appalachian Trail which starts about 300 miles from where I live in Canada now and goes from Mount Katahdin, Maine all the way to Springer Mountain, Georgia for a total of 2168.1 miles. The Appalachian Trail (AT) is much easier than the PCT.. Anyhow If I could I would like to do that.. Be free, be in nature and get back in good shape plus the accomplishment.. The majority of people that attempt to Thru hike these trails go northbound to take advantage of the weather.. For example on the PCT most will start in March or April at the Mexican border and head northbound and then by the time they get to the Sierra Nevada's the snow will hopefully be passable.. Also you'd never get through Washington unless you start your hike really late in the season like May/June..

Same question: If SA wasn't an issue and you had the means, what is one really adventurous thing you would like to do?


----------



## harrison

It probably doesn't sound very exciting but I would like to go back to University. I have stopped or postponed my studies a number of times throughout my life because I become so anxious even just thinking about sitting in a classroom or a lecture hall. I'll be going back to do a Masters soon though - regardless of how I feel.

What's your favourite type of donut?


----------



## DaveCan

don said:


> It probably doesn't sound very exciting but I would like to go back to University. I have stopped or postponed my studies a number of times throughout my life because I become so anxious even just thinking about sitting in a classroom or a lecture hall. I'll be going back to do a Masters soon though - regardless of how I feel.
> 
> What's your favourite type of donut?


That is a great accomplishment Don to be willing to go back to do your Masters in the first place, way cool! I had the same problem in school and eventually finished my high school via night classes.. In another life I wish I could have gone onto university for studies in medicine or who knows? I think you should really give yourself a pat on the back to be willing to try again! I had to give up a class I was really enjoying from being anxious all the time, and after going 4 years from about 16 to 20 I finally just stopped going..

No donuts for me anymore, but when I used to eat them a Boston Cream tasted pretty darn good 

What will you be making for supper tonight?


----------



## Findedeux

I am eating a lentil and chicken Indian dish. It's very tasty.

........................

Have you tried dating in the last year or two? Is it harder at our age?


----------



## harrison

I have always disliked the actual process of dating - I love being involved with someone though but getting there is often a pain. I think it is a bit easier as we get older in as much as we are willing to put up with less nonsense. I have a much better understanding of who I am as a person nowadays than when I was younger, so one woman's opinion of me doesn't really have all that much impact anymore. There will always be another one.

Do you ever take a selfie?


----------



## TryingMara

Nope. Not a fan of pics of myself.

If you had to move out of the country, where would you choose to go?


----------



## notjohnsmith

Alaska...

Have you ever burn money?


----------



## Smallfry

Yes but only fake money for my ancestors when I went to 'bai San' 

Have you ever seen your family tree?


----------



## harrison

Yes, my ex-wife did mine - she went back a few hundred years. Very English.

Do you find it hard to stand up for yourself?


----------



## Nozz

Yes, confronting people is pretty challenging for me. There's a line that can be crossed, of course, but I'm fairly conflict avoidant.

Have you ever tried meditating, and did you find it to be helpful or useless?


----------



## TryingMara

I didn't find it all that helpful. I know people who swear by it though.

Have you learned anything from this site? If so, what?


----------



## kesker

TryingMara said:


> I didn't find it all that helpful. I know people who swear by it though.
> 
> Have you learned anything from this site? If so, what?


I learned to trust and accept people more. To realize people are not a certain way all the time. Feelings are transient. I'm still an insecure mess but I think I'm less apt to come apart when relationships seem strained. I don't think I've yet been able to apply that knowledge to the flesh and blood world but maybe at some point I will.

Do you feel like you've said everything there is to say?


----------



## NerdlySquared

I don't think I will ever reach that goal and I never want to  There should always be something on the horizon  I never want to close the book, just fill its pages  :yay

Can you describe a single pinpoint-able moment that changed everything in your life from then on?


----------



## harrison

The moment when my son was born was a lot like that - it might sound a bit corny but the split second he came out it felt like a lightning bolt hit me on the top of my head, went straight down to my feet and back up again. It was weird. And my life was certainly never the same again - but in a very good way.

Same question.


----------



## DaveCan

Hmm there's a few. Guess the most pinpoint-able moment that changed everything in my life from then on was being put out on the street at 15.


How much is fuel/petrol where you live right now? Here it's at 85.4 cents a liter .


----------



## NoDak81

DaveCan said:


> Hmm there's a few. Guess the most pinpoint-able moment that changed everything in my life from then on was being put out on the street at 15.
> 
> How much is fuel/petrol where you live right now? Here it's at 85.4 cents a liter .


$1.89 a gallon.

How much in hermit mode are you?


----------



## SA go0n

I guess I'm not a true hermit considering I leave to go to work, shopping, and do laundry. Other then that, I rot in my apartment.

Have you ever been in a automobile accident?


----------



## TryingMara

Yes, a few years ago. Thankfully everyone was okay.

Who do you admire (non celebrity)? Why?


----------



## farfegnugen

People that overcome early trauma or really any trauma and find their way in the morass of uncertainty.



What's the most fun you've had so far this year?


----------



## Findedeux

I watched Deadpool at the movie theater. Really enjoyed it.

................

Do you think women should be drafted just like men?


----------



## TryingMara

I don't think anyone should be drafted, men or women.

If you knew you would never die, would you change how you live? How?


----------



## komorikun

TryingMara said:


> I don't think anyone should be drafted, men or women.
> 
> If you knew you would never die, would you change how you live? How?


I'd probably go back to school to pursue another career. At this age, I think it's too late to do that. It requires borrowing more money and more years with no income. Plus employers are not really into hiring older people with no experience.

I'll have to think about this because not dying and not growing older are 2 different things.

What is the next big life decision you have to make in the next couple years?


----------



## Skeletra

I don't know. If we're ever going to bother trying to have kids or not? (Plan on talking about it this Easter). Too soon to decide if we're going to get married or not, but.. Knowing myself I'll probably chicken out of talking about kids so, that one is more likely. Ooh, or maybe which house to get. I don't really picture life changing that much the next ten years, so, I don't really know ^^.

Have you ever been to a concert?


----------



## harrison

I used to go to them when I was young - I think more because it was just what everyone did more than because I actually liked them. Live music is usually crap. I wouldn't dream of going to a concert now, except maybe if it was classical music.

do you like going out at night or would you rather stay home?


----------



## DaveCan

I'd rather stay home and enjoy being at home for the most part.

Are things interesting in your life right now or does it feel like everyday is a repeat etc?


----------



## Skeletra

Pretty much just a loop here.

Ever had breakfast in bed?


----------



## Findedeux

I've had breakfast in bed at hotels when I order room service.

....................

What tv shows are you watching right now?


----------



## SplendidBob

Loving the latest series of Black Sails. Also watching Vikings, Better Call Saul, Buck Rogers in the 25th Century and The Walking Dead (bit meh but still just about watchable for me).

Can you juggle (if so, how many balls).


----------



## Don Gio

Yes i can..just 2 balls though....

What brand of mobile phone do you have?


----------



## Skeletra

iPhone


What is your favorite pizza topping?


----------



## SplendidBob

Not something I eat often now, but back when I used to actually buy it from a shop, my favourite was the "10 inch meat junction", I admit it might have been partly the name which always made me chuckle (I am immature), but yeh, loaded up with meats will work for me. I always had a soft spot for the really cheap pepperoni pizzas you used to be able to get in supermarkets here though as well 

What is the most alcohol you have consumed in a single evening? (an estimate will do)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Not much

If you always expect the unexpected, doesn't that automatically mean that you expect the expected?


----------



## DaveCan

No imo. To be prepared to "expect the unexpected" is to be alert to unknowns that may occur, (expect the unexpected). To "expect the expected" is to be prepared for what is already known to be inevitable, a known happening that hasn't occurred yet. 

What's the fastest you've ever driven?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Maybe 95 MPH. The car could have gone faster (big engine) but it was a big boat car built more for luxury and they don't like to go fast.

Do you believe a rooster is a majestic creature?


----------



## StephCurry

No.

Is ball life?


----------



## Findedeux

I had to urban dictionary that question.

I don't play basketball.

...................

Any interesting plans for the weekend?


----------



## farfegnugen

Turn a new leaf. Work. Workout. Study. Maybe sleep.

What's the first thing you notice about a person?


----------



## DaveCan

Their eyes.

It's tax time again lol. Are you an early filer or late filer? Mine are done yay! (early filer, I like to get er done)


----------



## DarrellLicht

Filed as soon as I got my W2. I submit my state dividend application at that same time. 

Have you heard voices in your head?


----------



## Findedeux

I have heard voices; but they are just me, myself, and I.

...............

Do you think you can like yourself when other people don't?


----------



## Skeletra

Yes. I've met people that did.

Do you think you will ever get the life you want?


----------



## TryingMara

No.

What is one of your guilty pleasures?


----------



## 17mosorio

Reality shows.

Who's your favorite actor/actress?


----------



## kesker

Robert Deniro
Patricia Clarkson

What comes to mind about yourself when I write the word _friend?_


----------



## Skeletra

&#55357;&#56489; (poop emoji)


Favorite bird of prey?


----------



## McFly

Hawk. There are a lot of them in my area and it's neat watching them just float on the wind like gliders.


If you could play a sport professionally what would it be?


----------



## farfegnugen

Probably baseball. It seems less hazardous to your health.

If you were to become a citizen of another country, which one would you choose? Any particular reason that you want to divulge?


----------



## Skeletra

Italy, because I speak Italian and I like lots of the Italian food and culture.


When did you get your drivers license?


----------



## TryingMara

I was 20 when I got my license, but I didn't start driving regularly until several years after that.

What one artist would you like to see in concert before you die, if money and SA were no object?


----------



## kesker

Diamanda Galas. She'll be in the Netherlands in April.

What is your go-to snack?


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

kesker said:


> Diamanda Galas. She'll be in the Netherlands in April.
> 
> What is your go-to snack?


Crisps/chips. Most flavors will do.

What is your favorite musical instrument? (To hear, or to play, or both.)


----------



## TryingMara

I don't play any instruments but I love to listen to the piano. I have an asmr type reaction when listening live.

What is something you have accomplished or now enjoy that you thought you never would?


----------



## DaveCan

Somehow filling out all of the forms correctly and going through all the steps and rules which are not so consistent and leave you scratching your head more than not, for my wife's immigration and PR for Canada.. I don't know how we did it and got through it. So that would be something I accomplished on my own mostly with no legal advice that I thought would not work out because of mistakes I may have made or had forgot a form(s) (there are lots of them to fill out) .. It's actually very complicated and I don't know how I pulled it off still to this day considering all the extra stress I was dealing with at the time alone with that.


Do you eat in and make homemade food or do yo eat out mostly?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I wish I could make all my food from home instead of having to buy groceries.. No, never eat out. I prepare all my meals at home.


Do you know very much of world history?


----------



## Skeletra

Just bits and pieces here and there. Wouldn't call it much.

Do you watch any sports?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Nope. Hate sports.

When was the last time you heard a laborious droning sound?


----------



## farfegnugen

Everyday, it's the sweet sound of success.

What's something you don't understand very well?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Everything

If you have ever been as sick as a dog, what was it like?


----------



## Skeletra

Had to google the expression. I think I understand what it means though.
It feels like you're about to die and like you're weak and fragile and you just want it to end. You feel completely dependent on other people for survival but don't want see anyone or be seen.
In other words it's horrible.


Ever been bitten by an animal?


----------



## TryingMara

Yes, I've bitten by cats, but it's been mostly playful. However, one time I was petting a stray who was very friendly, but I must have touched a spot he didn't like touched because he whipped around and took a nip at my hand.

Do you enjoy shopping?


----------



## Don Aman

Not in general but there are some places here and there that I enjoy shopping at. It's usually offset by the fact that I don't like accumulating possessions. I often look around and wish I could get rid of most of what I have without regretting it later.

When you walk around outside do you ever look up at the sky and imagine that you're actually hanging off the Earth and looking down into space? If so, does it ever freak you out a bit?


----------



## farfegnugen

Not sure about that, interesting perspective, however. I enjoy getting lost in the night skies and imagining what's going on out there.

If I had some naked pictures of you, would you do everything possible to get them back or simply let the whole world enjoy their spectacularness ?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'd just deny everything and say it must be somebody who looks like me.

Have you ever been shocked by a phone line?


----------



## StephCurry

No.

Do you love life?


----------



## Stormbound

I would, if only these meds worked, or if I had more than just one person in my life that truly cherished me.


What is on your mind right now?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Why does she keep walking by and looking at me? ar

What was your favorite toy as a child?


----------



## StephCurry

PS2.

What do you live for?


----------



## Skeletra

I don't know to be honest. Sometimes it feels like a mistake going on, other times it feels like the alternative would be a mistake.


Do you decorate for Easter?


----------



## StephCurry

No. Never celebrated Easter.

How many days during the week do you exercise?


----------



## farfegnugen

Probably 6-7 when I have the time. Now it's about 3-4, but not all that long.

On average, how many times a day do you curse or whatever timescale is appropriate for you?


----------



## TryingMara

I don't curse at work, except for a few times under my breath. Driving to and from work is a different story. How much depends on how many horrible drivers I encounter, and there's never a shortage of them.

What is your favorite fast food chain?


----------



## StephCurry

McDonalds

What time do you go to bed?


----------



## Owl-99

Usually after 11pm. 

Are you into plums?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

They're not bad but the pit kinds weirds me out. I don't know why exactly. I just don't like the way it looks.

What is the good life?


----------



## lilyamongthorns

The good life is loving people and appreciating what you have. 

What are some of your most important life goal(s)?


----------



## farfegnugen

Fame, fortune, good looks..... women love me, men want to be me. All the stuff that I am entitled to. I'll settle for doing something noteworthy with my life and maybe someone to share and get me- at least a little bit.

What sport or activity were/ are you best at?


----------



## SplendidBob

Swimming (swam competitively from the age of 10-19). 

What is the longest amount of time you have been without eating?


----------



## harrison

I'm not sure - probably a couple of days when I've been manic and forgot to eat.

Do you ever wear a suit?


----------



## StephCurry

LOL I'm a 19 year old university student so no. The last time I wore a suit was March 2015 for a med school interview.

How easily do you get upset?


----------



## harrison

I get upset extremely easily - it's pathetic at my age.

Do you like 5 star hotels or are you a camper?


----------



## StephCurry

Camper? Never been camping so I guess I have to go with 5 star hotels. Seems more appealing to me anyway.

When was the last time you went on a holiday abroad?


----------



## harrison

2 weeks ago. Up to Jakarta again to see a lady I know. It was a bit boring though.

Do you find models attractive?


----------



## StephCurry

Umm it depends. Some yes, some no. I really do not find the skinny ones attractive though, that's just my preference. I prefer women with a bit of meat on them 

Favourite sport? (or do you not like sports)


----------



## harrison

StephCurry said:


> Umm it depends. Some yes, some no. I really do not find the skinny ones attractive though, that's just my preference. *I prefer women with a bit of meat on them *
> 
> Favourite sport? (or do you not like sports)


My thoughts exactly.

I generally dislike sport - it makes you hot, sweaty and tired. But I can watch other people play tennis sometimes.

What sort of music do you listen to?


----------



## StephCurry

I love to listen to: Hip-Hop, Rap, Grime (a.k.a. British rap), R&B, Reggae... I listen to a lot of genres but those are my favourites.

How often do you drink alcohol?


----------



## Skeletra

Between 1-4 times a week.
I usually drink with dinner though. Not to get drunk or have a party or whatever.

Are you out of shape?


----------



## StephCurry

Not at all. I play basketball 3-5 times a week depending on my workload, and for 2-3 hours at a time. I'm actually pretty skinny, a physique similar to that of a rookie Stephen Curry.

Do you procrastinate often?


----------



## SplendidBob

My entire life has been one giant procrastination episode 

Have you ever killed an animal? (either by accident or on purpose)


----------



## StephCurry

Does an ant count? Lmao

Favourite TV show? (or do you not really watch TV)


----------



## SplendidBob

Of course, but I was hoping for something larger like a horse or cow 

Hmm, atm, probably Game of Thrones. Rather partial to Black Sails though as well. My favourite show of recent (ish) years was probably the first two seasons of the Battlestar Galactica remake. Was a shame they ended it so badly. I don't watch TV but I do magically acquire TV shows 

Do you like babies? (not to eat, but to wave your fingers at and make noises to etc).


----------



## StephCurry

Not really... have a little brother and sister and I remember when they were babies. I didn't like it.

Do you sleep naked?


----------



## TryingMara

No. I like comfy PJs.

If you could time travel, where would you go?


----------



## StephCurry

1996/1997 to make sure I wasn't born.

Do you sing in the shower?


----------



## TryingMara

No, only in my car.

What was the last big risk you took?


----------



## StephCurry

Taking a massive **** before my seminar class. I only just made it to my seminar on time.

What/who helps alleviate your mood when you feel down?


----------



## Skeletra

Depending on how down I feel.
Mild-just a little down: "Easy". Cats, my boyfriend cute videos, sunlight, interesting documentary, talking to someone who understands, long showers, Ice cream, stupid chick flicks, chocolate, honey, cuba libre, pinterest.. stuff
Moderately down: My cats help me and my boyfriend does, sunlight might help. I generally isolate myself at this point.
Somewhat Suicidal: Cats and boyfriend might help a little. Talking with someone who understand helps sometimes.

Do you play video games?


----------



## SplendidBob

Yes, well kinda. I struggle with single player games these days, can't seem to stay motivated enough to finish them (finishing anything is troublesome for me). I play Heroes Of The Storm though with some of your fellow countrymen who I met many years ago when I used to play WoW 

What is your favorite band / musician?


----------



## kesker

Mark Sandman/Morphine






Do you think it's too late?


----------



## harrison

No, not at all. I'm just getting warmed up.

Have you ever driven a Ferrari?


----------



## TryingMara

Nope.

How would you like to be remembered?


----------



## StephCurry

I don't want to be remembered.


Do you floss?


----------



## farfegnugen

yeah, but sometimes skip it.

Favorite vegetable and what do you usually put on your salad?


----------



## StephCurry

I don't like vegetables. If I had to pick one I'd go with lettuce. I don't eat salad.


When did you have your first job?


----------



## Skeletra

At 23 years old in 2007 :/

Favourite snack?


----------



## StephCurry

Hmm probably red liquorice.

How often do you talk to a close relative (i.e. one that you don't live with)?


----------



## probably offline

I talk to my mom every other day.

Do you practice what you're gonna say before you make a phone call?


----------



## StephCurry

Nah I just improvise and end up stuttering like an idiot. Lol.


Do you smoke?


----------



## harrison

Not any more - I used to though. I found that every time I went up to Indonesia I would buy a pack - they cost about a dollar up there. I haven't done it for the last couple of trips though, which is good.

When was the last time you were really anxious and how did you deal with it.


----------



## farfegnugen

Probably when giving a presentation a couple weeks ago. When I do them often, it isn't too bad, but when I haven't done them for some time, it almost like doing them for the first time again. Weak.

Any bad or annoying habits you want to get rid of?


----------



## TryingMara

hmm..I wake up a lot during the night. Often, I'll reach for my phone or ipad and start browsing. That pretty much ensures that I won't be falling back asleep any time soon. I have to learn to just close my eyes and try to get back to sleep.

Would you rather fly somewhere on vacation or go on a cruise?


----------



## StephCurry

Cruise.

What distracts you from loneliness, if you frequently experience it?


----------



## harrison

I often will watch a favourite show on youtube or something. I really love this show called "Fake or Fortune" - it's a British one where they examine old paintings to see if they're genuine or not - I absolutely love that show and it always cheers me up.

Are you a big recycler? ( I am - and I'm in the process of trying to convert my sister)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Not big. I recycle, but I should do more. :/

Have you ever had an out-of-body experience?


----------



## Skeletra

Not really


Do you have kids? If so how old were you when you had them?


----------



## StephCurry

No.... I want to in the future, but the women hate me so fat chance of that happening.


What time did you wake up today?


----------



## harrison

About 6:30 - and I don't think I slept very well. I took ages to wake up properly and then felt depressed for ages. My old psychiatrist used to always ask me how I was sleeping - apparently it has a huge effect on mental health.

Do you like British crime shows on TV?

Edit: and @Skeletra - my ex-wife and I were in our mid 30's when our son was born. You still have plenty of time.


----------



## Skeletra

I have a tendency to really enjoy crime related TV shows and I seem to like a lot of British stuff, so most probably yes 


Are you ever too old to start college?


----------



## harrison

Skeletra said:


> I have a tendency to really enjoy crime related TV shows and I seem to like a lot of British stuff, so most probably yes
> 
> Are you ever too old to start college?


No, you're not. I didn't do my degree until I was in my late 30's and in July I will start a Masters - I'm in my 50's now. 

Are you a compassionate person?


----------



## IzzyWizzy

Not really =/ I just find it hard to give advice and comfort people if they are upset =/

Do you eat a lot of junk food?


----------



## farfegnugen

Sometimes. When I get too busy I'll don't eat too healthy. I keep rather active though.

Last time you had too much to drink?


----------



## harrison

Up in Bali a few years ago - I would drink Arak (Balinese fire water) with a lady I knew there, we also would chain smoke Kretek cigarettes. It was a lot of fun but I'm glad I stopped. (eventually)

Do you like toasties? (toasted sandwiches) - the best ones have cheese and a bit of spring onion.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Sandwiches are good toasted, so yeah. Sure. 

What was your last dream about?


----------



## Blue Dino

My little cousin and I (we're back to our much younger kid selfs) playing with live goldfishes that were swimming in our bathroom sink, with my grand aunt (cousin's grandma) watching us and smiling as she is bathing in the tub just adjacent of us. 

When was the last time a stranger touched you? And for what reason?


----------



## harrison

On Monday a lady gave me a blood test. The specialist I saw yesterday was supposed to do a "digital examination" to check my prostate (very disturbing), but thankfully he didn't. :um

Do you like a glass of wine with your dinner?


----------



## Skeletra

Yes I do 


Are you good with (decorative) plants? (As in "can you keep them alive and pretty?")


----------



## harrison

I can water them, but that's about it. I quite like doing that. 

How do you feel about fake flowers?


----------



## SplendidBob

Waste of resources 

What percentage of professional athletes do you think take performance enhancing drugs?


----------



## Skeletra

75% if we group all athletes together.

Would you put your life on hold for 3 or 5 years for a small chance it would set your life on the correct path? Even if (you felt) it meant saying no to some of the things you want more than anything else?
(If the question is confusing, just answer what you favorite ice cream flavor is)


----------



## DarrellLicht

I would like to think my whole life has been 'on hold'. And if I were convinced a three/five year endeavor in something can pull me out of this funk, I would look at it a bit positively than being on hold. 

And my favorite ice cream was B&J Chubby Hubby... when they had the peanut butter stuffed pretzels.. I thought it was devastating when they replaced it with regular pretzels for some dumbass reason.


Do people tend to come and go in your life?


----------



## farfegnugen

Yeah, I am not as important as I think I am.

What do you wear to bed at night?


----------



## Skeletra

Nothing if I feel good, or undies if I don't, or a pajama if it's cold or I'm a guest at someones place or I have guests.

How often do you change your your jeans/pants?


----------



## TryingMara

I wear a different pair everyday. If you mean buying new ones, I do that when I wear one pair out. Once they'e faded, ripped, or about to rip, I buy another.

What is your favorite thing to shop for?


----------



## Skeletra

I don't know.. Cat toys? I haven't really shopped for fun the last 6 years. Back then it was video games and underwear.


Do you floss?


----------



## harrison

Sometimes.

Have you ever tried to play golf and can you think of a more boring game?


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb

I used to play golf, and yes I can, Cookie Clicker

Favorite color?


----------



## Blue Dino

This shade of blue or similar.










Have you ever dyed your hair? What color(s)?


----------



## harrison

No I haven't, it's never really appealed to me - although I like it on other people. I particularly like it when Asian ladies dye their hair - maybe blonde or that reddy colour - it looks fantastic. (I'm currently in Sydney - a hugely Asian city, it's magnificent.)

When was the last time you went to the doctor and what was it for?


----------



## TryingMara

Two years ago when a piercing got infected.

What's the most unusual thing you've eaten?


----------



## harrison

Probably turtle.

How do you feel about flying? Does it frighten you?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

TryingMara said:


> Two years ago when a piercing got infected.
> 
> What's the most unusual thing you've eaten?


Vomit-flavored Bertie Bott's Every Flavored Bean uke It tasted authentic. The beans were fun, but turned me off Jelly Belly for a long time.

How mature are you? Like, what age are you mentally/emotionally?


----------



## harrison

I think i'm probably around my own age mentally, but my conditions make me seem younger sometimes. I also have a natural tendency toward optimism so I don't stay down for long.

What is one of your greatest fears?


----------



## Skeletra

Drowning.

What is your favourite thing to put on a grill?


----------



## Esugi78

Food! Any kind of foods! Hot dogs probably the simplest but delicious item to grill but any will do

What kind of job would you like to have/do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison

I think i'd like to do what the lady I'm involved with does - she works part-time for a company she was previously employed with and also has a business of her own. Mostly import/export/trading. It's extraordinary how much money that girl makes. I'd be happy with half as much.

Have you ever won anything?


----------



## farfegnugen

Yeah, a few awards and a few random drawing things that I can think of.


So have you figured much out yet or are you waiting for the big book of life to come out?


----------



## harrison

Yeah I feel like I've pretty much worked it out for myself. It's all about the people in our lives - everything else is just noise. (plus finding a good beach of course.  )

Do you like coconut milk? I can't personally see what the big deal is all about.


----------



## Skeletra

I love it!


Do you like piña colada?


----------



## McFly

I've never had the alcoholic drink but like the yogurt.


What was the last book you read that you couldn't put down until you finished it?


----------



## Esugi78

I'm not much of a reader, last book that I read to completion was probably Rebound: the odyssey of Michael Jordan.

What are your typical meal budget when you go out to eat?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pongowaffle

It really varies on where I eat. For dinners it would be around $15-$25. For lunch where I usually go to the grab-n-go places or food trucks, it would be around $6-$10. Since I rarely eat with others now, I rarely eat in nicer restaurants now nor do I sit and dine. I usually would grab some food and go home and eat or sit in my car and eat. so I rarely would eat out for dinner because of this. Lunch is ok to eat out alone. Dinner I feel more self-conscious and are often frowned upon by waiters. 


How often to you get sick?


----------



## harrison

Very rarely. I think I must have good genes or something - plus I'm fairly careful about cleanliness etc.

Do you think you could ever go skydiving? ( I know I couldn't)


----------



## Skeletra

**** NO!

When did you get your first job? (How old were you?)


----------



## Esugi78

I was...19? I came from a culture where middle+ class family place a high importance on education so it's rather common for young
adult to start working only after they finish uni/college if their family can afford it.

Are you a morning/night person?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison

I can be either - it depends on my mood.

Were you raised in a religious household?


----------



## StephCurry

Yeah.



I myself have been agnostic since about 12 years old. Pretty sceptical of religion, but not an anti-theist by an means.



Do you get sufficient sleep on a nightly basis?


----------



## harrison

Yes, I do. The quality of the sleep seems to vary though and it has an effect on how I feel the following day.

Do you get migraines?


----------



## Skeletra

Yes at least once a month 


Are you subscribing to any channels on YouTube? If so, how many?


----------



## harrison

Not at all - it was so long ago it feels like it was in another lifetime.

Do you eat McDonalds?


----------



## farfegnugen

Nope, EIEIO.


Favorite kind of nut?


----------



## harrison

Probably cashews.

( I only mention Maccas because I made the mistake of going into one about an hour ago. They gave me a drink twice as big as I wanted and the whole place made me wish someone would drop a bomb on it - preferably after I left though. ) God I hate those places.

Can you get out of a bad mood fairly quickly or (like me) do you take a while?


----------



## Skeletra

It varies

What pushes you to get up on days you have nothing to do and really don't want to?


----------



## kesker

the possibility I might miss breakfast or the morning light, our cats, not wanting to waste the days I'm off work.

Are you hungry?


----------



## SplendidBob

Always. Perma diet though, so not much can be done about that 

Will humanity destroy itself?


----------



## harrison

I really hope not Bob - I quite like it here.

Do you like the beach as much as I do?


----------



## SplendidBob

I like beaches, but the beaches close to me are completely formed from pebbles 










plus it's cold here.

Could you beat me in an arm wrestle?


----------



## harrison

I seriously doubt that Bob - and you really need to find a better beach mate. 

Have you ever been hypnotised?


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose

Tried to be but didn't work.


Ham or bacon?


----------



## Skeletra

Ham

How often do you hang out with family and/or friends?


----------



## farfegnugen

Not enough apparently.

What's your favorite mathematical theorem or scientific formula or some other theory?


----------



## harrison

s= ut + 1⁄2at2

It's not really a favourite but it's about the only one I can remember - it was a long time ago.

Is it sunny where you are now?


----------



## Esugi78

Sun's up although it supposedly going to be a
rainy day later on.

Do you do internal dialogues? How (in)frequent?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

All the time.


Who's your favourite author?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Don't have one. Don't really enjoy reading books that much.

Have you ever focused your thoughts exclusively on a dog's nose and thought about it philosophically for a really long time?


----------



## Skeletra

Not philosophically, but evolutionary and artistically yes.

Have you ever been involved in a traffic-accident (bike, car, truck whatever involved)?


----------



## Blue Dino

Mostly just minor bumps or dings when I'm parking. But each time I did, I fled out of fear. Eventually I was hit by a taxi cab when I was running. Wasn't too bad, but the taxi driver kind of bumped and grazed me and it knocked me to the ground into a puddle of mud. Fortunately I wasn't hurt too bad other than a bruise knee. I guess it was karma. 

Do you have any indoor plants?


----------



## TryingMara

Nope.

Do you enjoy being out in the sun? Does it boost your mood?


----------



## Skeletra

Yes 


Are you exited for "Suicide Squad"? (It's a movie, if you don't know)


----------



## farfegnugen

Maybe. It sounds interesting.

What's something you would like to be good at?


----------



## harrison

I'd like to be able to speak Indonesian fluently - and French actually but Indonesian would be a good start.

(change of question - I asked that before I think and it's very boring.) If this forum is how we're communicating now how do you see us talking to each other in 20 years time?


----------



## Esugi78

I like food show, like the ones they have on travel channel showing all the different foods, culture, and its history. A show purely on how to cook certain foods, not so much/depends on the mood.

When you're tired, what's the first thing to go? (Like for me it's any desire to talk, just want to shut my self in)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skeletra

Ability to talk. I slur my words and mix them up, sometimes even in different languages and I mumble.

Do you have any bad habits you're trying to get rid of?


----------



## Camelleone

(I think this thread give you inspiration for conversation topic)
There are many, for example, I like having snacks at night and I use internet everyday.

What is your wishlist item that you haven't able to buy yet?


----------



## Skeletra

"Damadged people are dangerous, because they know they can survive" ~ Josephine Hart

Do you read the newspaper?


----------



## harrison

Not much as I find it hard sometimes to focus long enough to read seriously but I like to have the radio or TV on with News24 going. I have the BBC on all night long - I love it.

Do you like dark or milk chocolate?


----------



## Blue Dino

Dark. Not overly sweet, and it has that natural chocolate taste. And it's also suppose to be good for your heart health if consumed in very small amounts daily. Milk chocolate on the other hand is not healthy period. 

What is your favorite brand of candy or candy bar?


----------



## harrison

Probably a Snickers bar but I also love those jellied lollies called strawberry creams - I can eat a ridiculous amount of those. 

Do you like flavoured corn chips or plain?


----------



## Blue Dino

Plain. The only reason I would eat corn chips if with a good dip I enjoyed. So having a flavored corn chips kind of ruins the point of the dip in the first place. I never really care much for the texture of corn chips. So if I were to eat a flavored corn chip, I would just opt for a flavored potato chips or baked chips. 

How many pillows to you sleep with?


----------



## coeur_brise

Two. I like raising my head up high, but only while u I sleep.

Do you think people legitimately want what they can't have?


----------



## Blue Dino

Yeah. People generally want/desire something that they don't have. If it's something they can't have, the urge to want/desire that thing becomes even greater. < Ehh, this really makes no sense honestly :lol . 

What was the favorite or most memorable gift you have received so far?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I suppose that would be my first car. It wasn't much of a car but I was like 17 and it was freedom.

Have you ever emitted a fake sneeze while talking to someone and pretended like it didn't happen?


----------



## Skeletra

Nope.

Yes or no, have you ever been so frustrated you could barely breath, and had nobody to talk to about it?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Yes. It's pretty common that when I get nervous that I forget to breath or breath properly. In conversation is the worst because I go to catch my breath and I start breathing heavy and I might look creepy or something.

Did life get better (30+)?


----------



## coeur_brise

I can't say. I would like go to being 29, tbh but I'd say it's more or less the same. Except your personal influence grows simply because you're an adult. Then again that could happen at any age.

Would you go back to your 20s if possible?


----------



## harrison

No I wouldn't. I actually feel better nowadays than I did in my 20's.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Owl-99

Yes

Are you treading water or are you progressing in life?


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I am happy to say I am progressing!

If social anxiety wasn't an issue, what would you want to do with your life today?


----------



## TryingMara

Enjoy every minute and every interaction. Chit chat with random people, strengthen bonds with coworkers and relationships with friends. Date. Careerwise: OT with special needs children. 

What's the best compliment you have received?


----------



## a degree of freedom

I even copied it.









5 copies of you are, combined, to try to have the richest experience you can have in a lifetime. At 70 you get all of their experiences and are hopefully wise. What do the 5 set out to do?


----------



## Skeletra

1 will travel around the world, 1 will learn psychology, 1 will learn anatomy, 1 will be an active part of saving the bears and wolfs of Norway, 1 will work, get married and have kids

Favourite coctail?


----------



## Skeletra

Cuba libre, gees I feel like I killed this thread...

Did I?


----------



## probably offline

Yes.

What does a dead thread sound like?


----------



## harrison

It sounds like this one a couple of days ago.

If the bank mistakenly deposited 4 million dollars into your account, what would you do?

(it happened recently to a lady here and she went on a shopping spree - she bought lots of very expensive hand-bags. I probably would have done something similar. (minus the handbags) They just caught her at Sydney airport about to board a plane to Malaysia. )


----------



## DarrellLicht

4 million dollars is a sizable discrepancy that is traceable to boot. So no impulsive actions on my part. 

If you had a supernatural ability to manipulate space/time to your will.. well, you can pretty much freeze time and take whatever provisions you want and never be detected. What are some other things you could do with that sort of power?


----------



## harrison

DarrellLicht said:


> 4 million dollars is a sizable discrepancy that is traceable to boot. *So no impulsive actions on my part*.
> 
> If you had a supernatural ability to manipulate space/time to your will.. well, you can pretty much freeze time and take whatever provisions you want and *never be detected.* What are some other things you could do with that sort of power?


Well now that's no fun. 

I guess I would start by taking that 4 million dollars and at least putting into a Swiss Bank account - just in case. And then probably moving to Brazil. 

How do you feel about plane travel? Do you get frightened?


----------



## Findedeux

I hate flying in a plane. I'm not afraid of heights but I don't like handing my life over to someone or something else beyond my control.

I eagerly await advancements in teleportation.

...................

Do you think it's a good idea to date co-workers?


----------



## harrison

No I don't. I also think it's a terrible idea to become involved with people that live in a different country - but I've done both a few times. 

Do you drive an automatic car or a manual?


----------



## Skeletra

I don't have my drivers license yet.

Do you like scented candles?


----------



## Blue Dino

Sometimes. But only in small doses. If I leave the candle burning for too long, my whole place smells like that for days. 

What is your favorite thing to snack on?


----------



## JohnDoe26

I usually like to snack on chips. Heathy alternative, grapes. 

Other than making friends, what is something specific in your life that you feel like you've missed out on, that people in general take part in?


----------



## farfegnugen

Everything feels rushed all the time. I think I would like to sit down and have more adult conversations and banter that you see more in movies than I think you see in real life.


Anything that you would like to see make a big comeback that was popular when you were a kid or at some point- a clothing style, music style, activity, whatever?


----------



## SplendidBob

Shell suits, of course.










What is the worst crime you have ever committed?


----------



## JohnDoe26

Worst crime? Torrent movies, TV shows and comic books (yeah, I like to live on the edge. Sometimes I'm daring and won't even use a VPN)

What's one pop song, girly song that you like?


----------



## McFly

When you go to a restaurant do you order the same type of food or do you like to try different things?


----------



## SplendidBob

@JohnDoe26 OMFG, thief!!!! 

Actually, I go so rarely that I kinda have to try something new because that restaurant either wasn't there or they will have changed menus (or I can't remember what I had the time before).

Can you (or could you as a child) ride a bike with no hands?


----------



## Skeletra

I could as a kid, but not anymore


What is the first thing you do in the morning?


----------



## Findedeux

I go to the bathroom, weigh myself, brush my teeth, and then shower and shave.

Exciting stuff...

............................................................

How do you decide when to first kiss a girl when you're on a date?


----------



## SplendidBob

@Skeletra I rather like the way that means you have recently tried it?  (or if you haven't and are guessing, can you be sure???).

Re kissing and dates, I wait until she had wiped away the traces of crisps (chips for you strange ones) from her mouth that I just bought her. It would be impolite to attempt the kiss before then. Romance is important. :heart

What is your favourite song of all time?


----------



## Skeletra

This could probably change in a week or so, but picking one favourite right now I'd say
Wolf at the door - Radiohead

(And yes, I did recently try XD. I got a new bike last year after years of not biking)

Did you watch the Eurovision Song Contest yesterday?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have no idea what that is.

Do you rub hot sauce on your teeth and gums and just grin and let it do it's thing?


----------



## SplendidBob

@Skeletra I love that you tried hehe.

No, but I did go through a phase recently of just eating jalepenos in the evening to ward off hunger pangs . I am unable to currently eat anything spicy due to a suspected stomach ulcer (caused presumably by NSAID use and eating jalapenos in the evening to ward off hunger pangs).

If you could add one mood to the SAS mood drop down thingy, what would it be?


----------



## Skeletra

Embarrassed or lonely


Do you have a good knee and a bad knee?


----------



## SplendidBob

Hmm, no, but I don't think they are the best. I used to have a fair bit of knee pain when I was all plump like a nice plump chicken, but that has gone away now I am a bit more normal sized. Oh I can hyperextend them to the sides as well, so can walk with my toes facing outwards at 90 degrees (and inwards almost 90 degrees). Probably not a good sign, but to my knowledge they are both the same quality.

What is the thing you are best at?


----------



## harrison

Worrying.

Do you say "biscuit" or "cookie"?


----------



## Enkidu

Cookie. Biscuits are for breakfast where I'm from 

If you could have a giftcard with an unlimited spending amount, what store would it be and why?


----------



## JohnDoe26

The grocery store. I only shop sporadically for clothes and gadgets. An unlimited giftcard for food would be a HUGE relief on my finances. 

As a 30 plus year old, how often do you socialize (as in hang out with people) outside work?


----------



## SplendidBob

@don, worrying, best answer 

Once a week, round a friends house (two friends and Pilchard the cat, so three ), another friend once every three weeks or so, then maybe once every few months or so with another friend. I visit my sister and nephews every so often though, but that varies a lot in frequency.

Would cats that look like hitler get picked first or last at the cat rehoming place thingy in your opinion?


----------



## Skeletra

Probably first. Hitler is way too popular and someone would probably take the cat just as a "lol, he looks like Hitler" thing.
That cat has a batman "the dark knight"-logo moustach though.. might be the nerd in me XD.

Do you have a favourite comic book superhero?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> That cat has a batman "the dark knight"-logo moustach though.. might be the nerd in me XD.


 I call that a batstash. Sylvester Stallone has a hell of a batstash (when he has one).



> Do you have a favourite comic book superhero?


 I'm not really huge on comic books so Batman is pretty much the only one I ever got into. It has to be Batman. My nephew loves Spiderman but I just don't get it. Superman is alright. I saw Superman (the original) for the first time at a hotel at Disney so I remember it in a unique way.

EDIT - I forgot the next question.

What is your favorite thing EVER?


----------



## harrison

These:










Have you ever spent a lot of money very quickly?


----------



## Blue Dino

I did last christmas when I spent about $2000 in one day. But that was because I was doing xmas shopping in the very last minute. And that xmas ended up being the one xmas where I had to get a lot of people very good gifts because quite a few people who I haven't seen for awhile all ended up coming home for a visit. 

When was the last time you fed a random stray or wild animal?


----------



## SplendidBob

Was probably in 2002 - 2004 or so. I was at a motorway service station eating a sandwich and a blackbird came and sat on my wing mirror, staring at me with his head turning to the side. So I wound down my window and he stayed there, then I tore off a chunk of my sammich and gave it to him and he grabbed it and flew off. Clever little chap 

How many people are on your ignore list?


----------



## SocialOutcast1980

None. Still new here so I didn't know there was one. 
This question might've already been asked.

Who here believes in the existence of Nibiru?


----------



## harrison

I had to look that up - wasn't that supposed to happen in 1995?

Do you feel like you've largely been an observer in life or have you participated as much as you could?


----------



## Skeletra

Very much an observer. I don't have the means to join in properly so I guess I'll keep observing for a few more years..

When was the last time you were sick?


----------



## Blue Dino

About a month ago, when I had a moderate cold/flu. Though I usually have all kinds of recurring annoying little health ailments that come-n-go for the past few years, if those count. 

Do you have a backyard or frontyard in your current living place?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Just common areas. It's a condo so it supposedly "belongs to everyone". But there are signs everywhere about not doing this and not doing that and staying off the grass and no dogs and no fishing and don't break the delicate doors.

Do you think people are funny when they're pissed off?


----------



## SplendidBob

Nah not really, some people seem to get very angry over very little, I find that quite odd. But typically in the UK people don't seem to get angry unless they get drunk. I only go to about 3 or 4 different places with any regularity though so maybe I just don't see enough people 

Have you ever done a poo outside in nature?


----------



## Jifnt

Where else would one poo? Seems strange to poo inside your own house, but each to their own.

Do you have a specific washing-yourself procedure, ie from the top down, or knees first then the rest, or just my foot etc?


----------



## SplendidBob

Welcome @Jifnt and I agree re poo. Indoor ****ters are little more than animals 

Oh yes. There is a 15 part correct order of cleansing that is performed.

Have you ever been brutally assaulted by seagulls?


----------



## Fractalx

No, but I was once surrounded by a herd of inquisitive cows.


Have you made any plans for a possible zombie apocalypse?


----------



## SplendidBob

Another new person, @Fractalx welcome.

Apocalypse in general, a little. My plan would be to immediately raid my local chemists for tradables, while everyone else was scrambling for food and petrol. I might also gently enslave one of the local GP's. There are a couple of great buildings I have spotted that would be ideal out in the countryside as well.

Have you ever attempted to summon a demon or spirit?


----------



## harrison

No, I don't normally believe in spirits etc, although where I go to they do. I did stand out in a huge storm one time back up in Bali - I was manic at the time and it's quite common to feel like there is some sort of divine connection between things when you're like that. 

Are you creative?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Not really.

What do you think about while you're brushing your teeth?

Do you feel a sense of accomplishment when you finally pop a pimple that wouldn't pop for the longest time?

If you could completely redesign humans, where would you put the mouth?


----------



## SplendidBob

:lol love the last question @WillYouStopDave 

1. My teeth, I kinda visualise the brush on them 
2. Yes, very much so
3. In the same place but the mouth could unhinge and extend on the end of a retractable / extendable stalk. I would design something far crueller, but I am a human too 

Have you ever been worried that whilst you were writing your reply here that someone would reply before you?


----------



## Fractalx

Thank you for the welcome @spledidbob 

Haven't been playing long, but I'd be lying if I said the thought hadn't crossed my mind.

What was the first thing you thought about when you woke up today?


----------



## SplendidBob

I would guess it was probably "what time is it?". 

Which SAS member would you pick to engage in a wrestling competition with (in underwear ofc)?


----------



## harrison

I'm not too sure if she's on SAS Bob, but I pick her:










How do you feel about exercise in general?


----------



## Skeletra

I really hate it a lot.

What is your ideal birthday party like?


----------



## McFly

A day of naked co-ed mud wrestling.


What size bed do you sleep in?


----------



## harrison

At the moment - single. That's going to change.

Have you ever sold anything on ebay?


----------



## SplendidBob

No, I am too lazy  but I also don't really have that much that would be resellable I guess. Not the most voracious of consumers.

How do you like your steaks?


----------



## JohnDoe26

Medium rare.

When was the last time you've been on a date? (Possible trigger warning).


----------



## harrison

A couple of months ago - someone I met on a dating site here in Melbourne. A nice lady but I didn't contact her again.

(btw - why would that be a trigger to some people? I don't understand.)

Do you drink a lot of coffee?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Not a lot. About two cups a day.

Do you have a favorite coffee/tea cup?


----------



## srschirm

Either my "Mr. Right" cup or one of my Georgia Tech cups. 

Coffee or orange juice?


----------



## theloneleopard

Ooh-tough choice! I stay away from sugar as much as possible, but I'm gonna have to go with orange juice-I could really go for a glass right now!

Thanks a LOT! 

Realistically, how could this be the best possible day (or evening, depending on where you are)? Given your current circumstances, income, etc.


----------



## harrison

Well it's probably not very realistic but it would be a very good day if I walked into an Op Shop tomorrow and found a 1st edition of the first Harry Potter book - that would make my year, not just my day.

But realistically, it will be a good day anyway as I'm having lunch with my son. We go to an Indian place he likes and he can get all the vegetarian curry he can eat. That will make my day too - I miss him.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## JohnDoe26

I collect quotes (excerpts from books and articles I've read) and posts by people online about their life experiences (e.g. anxiety, depression, people who are lawyers, porn stars, no friends, etc), and I have them all cataloged in a few Word files, organized by topic. Oh and to answer your question @don, I was kind of kidding around about the "trigger warning", some people here have never been on dates, and it appears to raise a lot of negative emotions in them.

What TV shows did you watch as a kid (say 4 to 13 yo)?


----------



## Enkidu

I remember really enjoying DuckTales and Tailspin, tolerated Dinosaurs (though I thought it was kind of obnoxious), and made it a point to get up early on school mornings to catch Mighty Max. 

What was the make and model of your first car?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'd call it the undulating piggy. 

Would you actually notice if someone you know shaved off their eyebrows between the last time you saw them and the next time you saw them? If you did, would you say something?


----------



## Skeletra

Eyebrows? Yes. I'd ask them what happened.
I'm pretty sure they would be able to see me staring at the eyebrows.. or lack of them.


Have you ever tried to make your own soap? (liquid or hard, doesn't matter)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I've thought about it but it looks like way too much thinking. I can be tricked into trying to think hard sometimes but I usually don't do it on purpose. 

Have you ever actually invented anything (even if you didn't get a patent have you made something super cool and was proud)?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I once thought it would be a cool idea to invent a contraption that can press all your soap slivers into a whole bar of soap.. It would work similarly to a can crusher.. Feel free to capitalize on that..


Your last disabling injury?


----------



## Skeletra

Closest I get is when I fell a little over a year ago and I couldn't draw for over 6 weeks and had to learn how to brush my teeth with my wrong hand.

If you could travel anywhere in the world (money and time not being an issue), where would you go?


----------



## Enkidu

I would take the longest flight (the most expensive ticket) to the furthest point on the globe from my current location because I could. 

Do you stop and buy 2 for 1 deals at the grocery store even if you already have that item at home?


----------



## harrison

No I have to carry my shopping home on the tram at the moment so I tend to just get what I need.

What's your favourite cereal? I like Nutri Grain.


----------



## epril

I usually eat Cheerios or Special K with strawberries.

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## harrison

Probably going up to see my son today, and hanging around my old home area for a while. It's a nice area - a lot of families and it has a good atmosphere on a Sunday.

Can you cook?


----------



## coeur_brise

I wish I could. It's an important survival skill and yet I don't make anything delicious.

Have you ever done anything in the backseat of a moving vehicle besides sit?


----------



## Owl-99

I have read the odd book on the back seat.

Are you a patient person?


----------



## harrison

No I'm not - I always want everything straight away. A couple of my old mates used to know that even if I was just hungry I had to eat straight away - no waiting around. I've gotten a little bit better after having a family but I'm still terribly impatient.

Do you like the outdoors?


----------



## Skeletra

One of my childhood memories is of me eating strawberries on a sunday trip from Sweeden. I then proceeded to epicly vomit all over the car D:. I've also change shoes once, but generally I sleep or just watch the white line at the side of the road (this helps motion sickness... Which I still get on long trips)

Have you ever lost your house keys?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Yeah. That sucks. But I usually found them again....eventually. Once I locked them in the car and I was really screwed because I knew where they were (and could even see them) but I couldn't get in to get them. And so I sat on my porch for hours wondering what to do. That didn't help so I borrowed a crowbar and pried open the sliding doors in the back and got my extra car key.


Have you ever climbed a hill and then wondered why?


----------



## Skeletra

No, I've always had a reason to things like that.

Do you have a favourite spider?


----------



## farfegnugen

Not especially, spiders and centipedes kind of give me the creeps especially when handling them.

How hard is it to make you angry or mad?


----------



## SplendidBob

It finally happened, @farfegnugen you answered before me, and I had a little joke about Matthew the spider too.

Quite difficult, I can be angry but it mostly depends on my internal state. Other people can't induce it _that_ easily. This might be wishful thinking though 

Do you like this version of Pulp's "Common People"?


----------



## harrison

No. I only managed a minute of it - I like his voice though, the music is a bit annoying.

(I'm pretty funny with music nowadays though - I hardly like any of it) 

Do you like classical music.


----------



## Skeletra

Yes 

The question may be a little morbid. But say you only had 3 months left to live. Would you tell people or would you want to go silently?


----------



## harrison

Yeah, that's a pretty morbid question alright. 

I would tell everyone I know - plus anyone that I met as well. I'm not one for keeping things to myself. And in that situation I would need all the support I could get.

What would you do in that situation?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Nothing would change. I don't like the idea of suddenly getting any special attention over this impending expiration of my existence particularly when I feel just about everyone in my life has done more to undermine that. 

My feelings are similar to funerals. You only give so much (or very little) honor and tribute to someone while they are still alive. But everyone has to make a living. 

Describe your dream home. The property, community, ideal weather conditions etc.


----------



## JohnDoe26

My dream home would be this watch tower apartment:






I'd like to live amidst a busy community, a metropolitan area with a lot of people. My ideal weather would be experiencing the four seasons, but I prefer winter.

Other than social situations, what's the most irrational anxiety you experience (or have experienced)?


----------



## Skeletra

Perfectionist related anxiety.
Example. I make cupcakes. One of them starts melting out. I worry that they are all going to melt out in a huge mess. And that they will burn to the tray. I worry that this is happening because the batter is wrong. I know this isn't going to be edible. Anxiety builds up. I ****ing freak out and feel worthless. This particular time I even felt suicidal. I worry what people are going to think about me who can't even make, what at that moment is, the most basic cake. I end up feeling like my life is never going to get fixed when I make "monumental disasters" like this one. Usually I just sit in the shower and cry for a bit now a days, but I still start panicking internally the same way when I do minor bs errors like that, and I know it's irrational. It's just (close to) impossible to stop it.

What do you du when real life just hits you a little too hard? (You know, when life gets a little too owerwhelming)


----------



## harrison

I retreat into my room and into myself. Then eventually my mood changes a bit and I feel like I can face things again.

And speaking of cup-cakes - which is your favourite topping, chocolate or strawberry?


----------



## farfegnugen

chocolate, but can I have cookies instead?


Do you think you're smarter than most people?


----------



## harrison

Definitely not - but I'm not a moron like someone just called me on here. (I can be pretty stupid though.  )

How do feel about white chocolate in biscuits (cookies) and muffins?


----------



## Enkidu

I feel really good about it :b

What was the last great song that gave you goosebumps while listening?


----------



## Andre

It was the new Radiohead. Dreamers I think is the name of the song.

What are you wearing?


----------



## harrison

A red bra and panties - but I'll be putting my fur coat on soon because I want to go to the shops.

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## SplendidBob

Nope, all my crimes have so far gone completely undetected.

What is the most disgusting thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## Blue Dino

Fried cockroaches in Thailand. It was chewy, but not much of a taste to it. 

Caterpillar Fungus stew. It's technically an herbal stew. It actually tasted pretty decent. 

Deepfry Snake in China. It was delicious. 

- - - - - -

What is the coolest or most interesting thing you have in your room right now?


----------



## harrison

The most interesting would probably be a first edition I have of "The Book Thief" by Markus Zusak - it was in a pile that I sent to him to be signed a couple of years ago and his dogs got to the parcel before he did. There are actually teeth marks in the cover of it, plus I have the letter he sent apologising. 

Do you think you'll still be posting on here in 12 months time?


----------



## JohnDoe26

Yup. I plan to be here for the foreseeable future.

What did you do today? Give us a run down.


----------



## Skeletra

06:30 Wake up, check email and tend to the HayDay farm.
07:05 Get out of bed, Pinterest while in the bathroom.
07:30 Eat breakfast (1 slice of bread with fish + 1 Pink Lady apple)
08:00 Brush cats
08:20 Bike down to drivers school
08:45 Drivers session (It went ok.. could have done better)
09:50 Bike home
10:30 Watch Dr.Phil.. or listen to it and watch a video from my cat's collar camera
11:40 Check email, tend HayDay farm, pinterest, check forums and facebook, start this reply.
As the day progresses I plan to go grocery shopping, sun bathe. I will check my mail 2 or 3 more times (I get notified if there are new job listings, and I need to know if I got any of the jobs I've applied for. I try not to do this too often.. I might end up doing it more...). More Pinterest. I'll check this forum and facebook many more times. We will have dinner (grilled something, not sure what's on sale yet :b), maybe we will have cheese and wine before bedtime. And then I'll go to bed between 23:50 and 01:30.

Do you have a TV ad that you absolutely hate?


----------



## harrison

Skeletra said:


> 06:30 Wake up, check email and tend to the HayDay farm.
> 07:05 Get out of bed, Pinterest while in the bathroom.
> 07:30 Eat breakfast (*1 slice of bread with fish* + 1 Pink Lady apple)
> 08:00 Brush cats
> 08:20 Bike down to drivers school
> 08:45 Drivers session (It went ok.. could have done better)
> 09:50 Bike home
> 10:30 Watch Dr.Phil.. or listen to it and watch a video from my cat's collar camera
> 11:40 Check email, tend HayDay farm, pinterest, check forums and facebook, start this reply.
> As the day progresses I plan to go grocery shopping, sun bathe. I will check my mail 2 or 3 more times (I get notified if there are new job listings, and I need to know if I got any of the jobs I've applied for. I try not to do this too often.. I might end up doing it more...). More Pinterest. I'll check this forum and facebook many more times. We will have dinner (grilled something, not sure what's on sale yet :b), maybe we will have cheese and wine before bedtime. And then I'll go to bed between 23:50 and 01:30.
> 
> Do you have a TV ad that you absolutely hate?


No, I can't actually think of one at the moment.

Fish? Is this a Norwegian thing to have fish for brekky?

Do they shorten words where you live?

(In Australia we shorten everything we say - as in brekky, arvo (afternoon), cardie (cardigan), aggro (aggressive) - you get the idea. We're basically incredibly lazy here.  )


----------



## Skeletra

don said:


> No, I can't actually think of one at the moment.
> 
> Fish? Is this a Norwegian thing to have fish for brekky?
> 
> Do they shorten words where you live?
> 
> (In Australia we shorten everything we say - as in brekky, arvo (afternoon), cardie (cardigan), aggro (aggressive) - you get the idea. We're basically incredibly lazy here.  )


It is at least common in Norway and Sweeden. Maybe it's a Scandinavian thing.








This is mackerel in tomato sauce.

Most people don't, but there are some that do shorten words.

What is your favourite word?


----------



## Blue Dino

Not sure if I have one. The one I can think off the top of my head right now is *Chandelier.

- - - - -

*How many pairs of shoes do you have right now? And what color are they?


----------



## harrison

It's actually an Indonesian word - "perpustakaan", I like the sound of it.

It means "library" in Indonesian. From memory it's from the Sanskrit "pustaka" meaning book - sorry, I like languages. 

(And they used to have kippers for breakfast in England - not sure if they still do. (it's in a great old song from the 70's)

What brand of phone do you use?

Edit: oops


----------



## Blue Dino

Hm.. my main phones I alternate between a Motorola/Google phone and a LG phone. My other phones I usually use as a music player for exercising and connecting to my car stereo are 4 cheap lg phones and a cheap motorola phone. I got them at a huge discount. 

- - - - - 

Well lets try again. 

How many pairs of shoes do you have right now? And what color are they?


----------



## harrison

Wow - you've got a lot of phones.

I think I have about 10 pairs of shoes - but there could be more in my storage unit. They're varying shades of brown, plus a grey pair, plus of course some runners, plus a strange sort of two tone pair - they're white and brown. I have no idea where they came from. 

My favourites are two pair of beautiful Italian boots (brown) I bought in Paris when I was mad as a hatter there a few years ago. Italians make beautiful shoes.

Do you use a facial conditioner?


----------



## JohnDoe26

I only use moisturizer. I'm not big on skin products, but lately I've been trying out a skin regimen that's really worked well for my acne prone skin (for anyone interested, google "delna's acne regimen", which involves using apple cider vinegar as a skin toner and baking soda as an exfoliant. Follow it exactly and see for yourself). 

Did you go to high school in the 70s, 80s, 90s, 00s? And what were you like (loner, funny guy, popular, smart, invisible)?


----------



## Skeletra

In the 00's I was the invisible looser loner. I had given up on socialising and romance and people used to talk like I wasn't there.

Were you ever intentionally invited to a party back in high school?


----------



## SplendidBob

Yeh, I had way less problems with social anxiety back then. Or at least, it didn't really show itself when dealing with people I knew (and I made friends quite easily).

What was the last website you looked at that wasn't SAS?


----------



## Skeletra

Pinterest 


Out of all the things you do that disappoint your parents, what is it that is disappointing them the most?


----------



## harrison

My parents are both long gone. But I sort of always got the sense with my Dad that he couldn't quite understand what the hell I was doing. ( I rarely knew myself so it wasn't that surprising) He was the most dishonest man I've ever known (quite a nice bloke though  ) - I think he was constantly amazed that I had chosen to be (reasonably) honest - seeing how our very comfortable lives were being financed by his dishonesty. 

Have you ever stolen anything?


----------



## SplendidBob

I accidentally stole a friends star wars figurine when I was a child (Darth Vader). I was horrified when I realised it was still in my pocket and was very upset. I returned it as soon as I could.

I download a lot of stuff from the internet though, but that doesn't really qualify imo.

I would steal though, if I considered it necessary or would result in a better outcome _overall_ .

Why did you pick your username?


----------



## harrison

Because I lack imagination, I'm lazy, and I have little to lose if anyone sees me on here - basically it doesn't really matter.

Do you think you could move to another country?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Nope. I can't even survive on my own in this country. 

What was the strangest thing that ever bit you?


----------



## coeur_brise

A human. *drumroll* j/ k. I'd say an ant. Wasps and bees aren't that strange to get stung by. Or maybe a spider in my sleep because sometimes I'd get a weird red bump that don't resemble other insect bites or stings. 

What do you make of face tattoos?


----------



## harrison

I don't like them at all. They look terrible and make the person look like a bloody criminal - not that I have anything really against criminals. (When I was young the main people that had tattoos _were_ actually crooks - or people from a certain class. That sounds weird but I don't know how else to say it.) Now everyone has them.

I love hotels - especially really good ones. When was the last time you stayed in a hotel and was it a nice one?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't think I've ever stayed at an actual "hotel". I always stayed at motels if I was traveling or something. It might not exactly be luxurious but it beats sleeping in the car.

Do you actually ever intend to do the things you put off or do you just say you will so you feel better about not doing it now?


----------



## Skeletra

Usually I intend to, but I generally try not to put off things.


What do you do to cheer up, when you're at you're in a really bad funk?


----------



## SplendidBob

Any of the following:
1. Go for a walk
2. Go to sleep
3. Visit nephews
4. Have coffee
5. Speak to someone online who usually makes me feel better
(there is also binging on junk food, but I don't do that any more heh)

What is the age you think you will live to?


----------



## harrison

Probably about mid-80's, but hopefully longer. Both of my parents died about then though.

Do you go to the library much?


----------



## Skeletra

No. I used to as a kid. Now they renovated the library, and it completely lost it's charm. And I live a little too far away.


How would you feel if your most unsuccessful child/kid went missing? Would you understand their desire to just dissapear?


----------



## harrison

Skeletra said:


> No. I used to as a kid. Now they renovated the library, and it completely lost it's charm. And I live a little too far away.
> 
> How would you feel if your most unsuccessful child/kid went missing? Would you understand their desire to just dissapear?


I only have one child - but if he wanted to disappear somewhere I would let him. (not that I would probably have much choice - he's quite a strong-willed young man.) I'm not sure I understand what it is your asking - and I'm slightly concerned why you are.

On a slightly similar not - my son is quite a private person. There are things he doesn't really tell us much about, but that applies more to his Mum than to me. I try to go by the principle that if he needs to tell me something or talk to me then he will. (he once came to me and told me he was going to try MDMA - and he just said he didn't want to keep anything from me.  )

I love that boy more than life itself.

same question.


----------



## Pongowaffle

If it is an intentional and temporary disappearance, I would be accepting of it as long as he/she checks in with me every so often, maybe once a week or so that they are ok. They not even have to let me know where they are.



don said:


> my son is quite a private person. There are things he doesn't really tell us much about, but that applies more to his Mum than to me. I try to go by the principle that if he needs to tell me something or talk to me then he will. (he once came to me and told me he was going to try MDMA - and he just said he didn't want to keep anything from me.  )


Yeah I am like that too with my parents growing up. I think just about everyone deserves their own privacy and sanctuary to a degree, even towards people that are closest to you.

++++++++++

If you are asked to provide an emergency contact right now, who would they be?


----------



## JohnDoe26

My mom.

What did you want to be (job wise) when you were younger, and what field do you work in now?


----------



## Enkidu

I dreamt of being an archaeo/anthropologist à la Indiana Jones style - fedora, whip, and stubble included. I work in behavioral health now 

What book were you enamored with during your teenage years?


----------



## Skeletra

The Oddysey. I just really loved the story and the book had pretty illustrations. I was obsessed with mythologies and ancient heroes. I was also really obsessed with Jules Verne, but we only had an old Italian copy (from the 40s) and I was afraid I'd ruin the book. It's amazing how hard it was, and still is, to find any Jules Verne books.


Do you have a book wish list?


----------



## harrison

There are so many books I would like it would be silly to mention them all - but I would love to get a very early Shakespeare if I could (even early 1700's would be ok), an early copy of Alice in Wonderland, and another copy of Cooke's voyages from the 1700's - I had one before but I sold it. The paper was so beautiful that I would just take it out sometimes to feel it and look at it. Such a beautiful book.

Do you prefer coffee or tea? ( I have tea in the morning or when I'm at home but I have coffees when I go out)

PS - I just realised you probably mean books to read, but I always think in terms of books I want to collect. The ones to read would be different.

Also - this is the best site for buying books there is:

http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?kn=jules+verne&sortby=2&wassortselected=true


----------



## Skeletra

Hmm.. They are both like a warm hug to the soul. I like the taste of coffee more, but in public it's usually served hotter than lava so I go tend to go for tea. 

(Thanks btw )

Have you ever seen someone famous?


----------



## SplendidBob

I saw Steve Cram once. He was running, as he was prone to do back then. I didn't like the looks of him.

My mum has touched the queen, and my uncle has had tea with Rolf Harris. My dad once spoke to Eric Bristow. 

One of the above is a lie (which one?).

What is the most insane thing you ever did drunk or under the influence of a drug?


----------



## harrison

I'm wondering if you're Mum really touched the Queen Bob,  and I don't know who a couple of those people are - but they're probably famous in the UK.

I don't even need a drug or a drink to do crazy things - I just need to wake up. A strange one was washing all of my clothes in the swimming pool. I was staying at a 5 star hotel at the time and I'm sure for a few bucks they would have done my washing, but doing it myself (in the pool) seemed like a great idea at the time. 

Same question.


----------



## JohnDoe26

I've never been drunk or under the influence although I am curious if I'd make a mean or a fun drunk.

What's your favorite time of year or season and why?


----------



## Skeletra

Summer. I'm basically solar powered. It's easier to get in a good mood and I don't have to put in layer upon layer of clothes :b

Did anything in life go as you intended it to when you were younger? If so, when did things start going your way?


----------



## Blue Dino

I was accepted into a university that I did not deserve to get into, base on my grades at the time. I wouldn't say things started going my way afterwards. Quite the opposite, since despite getting into that school, it did little to benefit me in later life. I can say as of now, whatever the education I got from there is now kind of obsolete. I dunno. 

- - - - - - - 

What the a selfish thing that you did that really stuck with you? Do you regret it now or you don't really feel bad about it?


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm not sure if you're asking what the most selfish thing or a selfish thing I did. Most was probably making up a persona that wasn't me and trying to be something I wasn't a natural at. It hurt me in the long run, but it doesn't take a genius to figure out that being something other than what you are is unhealthy. Long story short, I tried to be entertaining, didn't help.

Same question


----------



## harrison

I think I've probably done quite a lot of selfish things but they don't tend to stay with me, I'm usually too busy worrying about whatever it is I'm doing now to remember. But if I stop to think about it, yes I do regret them.

Do you have someone in your life that you can be completely honest with?


----------



## Skeletra

Nope. Not even myself

Same question


----------



## harrison

Yeah, I have a couple - a couple of friends and also my son, and my sister. I find as I'm getting older I can be honest with people much faster - even if I don't know them at all. I guess I'm coming to terms with who I am because what they think of me is not so much of a concern as what it used to be.

Are you a passionate person?


----------



## McFly

Not really no.

@Skeletra What's this cat collar camera you mentioned?

What's the best gift you've received?


----------



## SplendidBob

£5k From an Aunt.

Have you ever been shipwrecked on an island with 10 other people and had to resort to cannibalism and drawing straws to see who gets killed and eaten? If not, why not?


----------



## harrison

I must admit Bob that hasn't happened lately. 

It's not completely out of the realms of possibility though - I sometimes fly AirAsia and their safety record leaves a fair bit to be desired. 

If I were to give you my skype thing would you contact me?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

No.

Shouldn't cars be shaped more like humans with wheels?


----------



## farfegnugen

Maybe cars that bounce like giant inflatable balls.

Which decade's fashion do you think got it right?


----------



## Skeletra

70s with 80s hair! Yeeeesh. Maybe not the hair. 

@McFly it's called a pet camcorder. It's too big for my smaller cat, but it films where my larger cat goes . Even though he mostly just sits and stares at walls and other peoples doors it's kind of interesting.


How frequently do you go to the doctor?


----------



## McFly

Skeletra said:


> 70s with 80s hair! Yeeeesh. Maybe not the hair.
> 
> @McFly it's called a pet camcorder. It's too big for my smaller cat, but it films where my larger cat goes . Even though he mostly just sits and stares at walls and other peoples doors it's kind of interesting.
> 
> How frequently do you go to the doctor?


It's been years, maybe 6 visits overall. Definitely overdue and it's probably time for one of those prostate exams :blank.

With outdoor pets in places that have fields you'd probably get a interesting view of their day to day adventures.

If you could live in a TV show or movie which one would you pick?


----------



## Blue Dino

Pokemon. I get to travel the world at age 10, where my only goal in life is to throw balls at animals, convince them to obey me, fight for me and fight other animals. Meanwhile I would always end up with a traveling companion that is a great cook, never have to worry about money as my parents would keep sending it to me. Oh, and I stay 10 forever. 

- - - - - - - -
What colors are the walls in your room?


----------



## harrison

Cream. I'm currently in a fancy sort of guest house - it's strange, but quite nice. Nice place but bloody expensive.

Do you ever wonder what people look like on here?


----------



## coeur_brise

All the time. (Show me yourselves, SAS.)

What was the most recent social thing you've thought about doing but haven't done yet?


----------



## McFly

Go to the movie theater, if that counts. It's been years and I'd prefer to go when there are minimal people.


How do you feel right now?


----------



## Skeletra

**** nervous. I'm going to the doctor later. I feel like I should have cancelled the appointment. And I had a nightmare that he tested me for leukaemia and pregnancy (I just woke up). I've been mentally rehearsing about a million ways the conversation could go and I think that just makes me more nervous.

Do you do that.. Rehearse upcoming conversations in your head, and many of the ways it could go?


----------



## Blue Dino

All the time. Especially when I am planning to meet with someone later and there is something particular I plan to talk about or share. Most times it usually helps, since I've always had trouble organizing my train of thoughts in words. 

- - - - - - - - - -

Do you have any odd or unusual habits?


----------



## McFly

Hmm...pulling hairs, talking to my dog and cats and imagining they can understand me like people, humming video game music, always making sure lights are off to save electricity, have to have dessert with every meal.



If you could ask your pet a question what would it be?


----------



## Enkidu

I'm always wondering what dimension of light my cat's watching as she's stretched out, her eyes tracking some ultraviolet pattern on the ceiling. Sometimes she suddenly stops and looks at me very intently and I always want to ask her, "Watcha thinking about?"

What are your least and most favorite games from your childhood console days?


----------



## JohnDoe26

My favorite games were Sonic and Mortal Combat on Sega Genesis. My least favorite was, I don't remember the name, this race car game I was always last in (same console).

If you could give your teen self one piece of advice, what would it be?


----------



## SplendidBob

Don't smoke weed, the (mental health) consequences destroy your life for the next 10 years.

If there were a gladiatorial contest to the death involving all SAS members, who would be the last one standing in your opinion?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

I don't know anyone here, so I can't say.


What colour is your mood today?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Green. One of my favorite colors. Not too bright, not too hum-drum. A variety of shades to choose from to boot.

When was the last time you went through some character assassination? how did you deal with it?


----------



## farfegnugen

I seem to let people think what they're going to think. If the consequences are detrimental to your security or well being then definitely challenge those who are causing the misinformation.


What's the part of your day- something you might look forward to?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Honestly, I think I'd have to say it's finally going to bed. I'm not super depressed or anything but I'm just to the point now where life is tiresome.

Is it weird that I'm turned on by the thought of women with dirty fingernails?


----------



## coeur_brise

Whatever floats your boat, so...no. 

When was the last time you had sexual relations? Not meant to be a depressing question but yet, I'm curious.


----------



## harrison

I think it must be about 3 months ago - it would help if I were involved with someone that actually lived in the same country as I do. Good grief. :eyes

Do you still go to the cinema or do you just get a DVD and watch it at home?


----------



## McFly

Well no theater trips unfortunately. But I have a 50" monitor and nice headphones which certainly replicates the experience. Just wish they'd release more 4k movies and the few available range from 30 to 100 or so gigs download, so not easy to get an actual theater experience seeing movies at their native resolution.



If you were on the run from the law, where would you go to hide?


----------



## harrison

Brazil - don't think they have an extradition treaty with many other countries. Indonesia would also be good - it's one of the most corrupt countries in the world so you could probably pretty much disappear.

Would you ever post something on SAS that genuinely upsets you or do you prefer to keep things fairly superficial?


----------



## JohnDoe26

Sometimes I post about things that genuinely upset me. But in general I keep things more or less superficial. 

What are some of your favorite movies of this year so far, and what (if any) are you looking forward to?


----------



## Skeletra

Hateful eight so far. I think that was this year? I'm really looking forwards to Suicide squad, Independence Day 2, finding Dory, Doctor strange and Ghostbusters  (that I remember at the top of my head right now.)

You find a wallet that is loaded with cash. Do you keep it or return it to the owner?


----------



## farfegnugen

Return it to the owner so I know which house to rob. jk.


Do you have a specialty- something you're really good at making? I'm thinking food but it can be just about anything.


----------



## Skeletra

Kind of. Haven't made it in ages so I'm not sure if I'm still good at making it.
Chicken filet stuffed with cream cheese (bonus if spiced with oregano, this could be like Philadelphia cheese) wrapped in bacon. Pan fried with a lid on top. Serve with a salad with tomatoes, kidney beans and thinly sliced red onions (red wine vinegar and extra virgin olive oil. Salt and pepper)

Do you collect recipes? (Either in books, online or trading with friends or any other way)


----------



## Findedeux

I collect recipes from recipe books and online.

I usually end up cooking the same few recipes for a couple of months so I have to really enjoy what I eat.
.......................

What are your sources of hope?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have no hope. None. My coping mechanism for that is to try not to think about it too much and keep my mind occupied with anything that will occupy it.

If you knew an old man named Joe Bob Tate, would you be OK with that?


----------



## SplendidBob

Ah Dave, I know the feeling re hope 

I would be ok with that, but perhaps there is some significance to that name that I am not aware of because I am of the UK. 

Do you have any current injuries or ailments?


----------



## Skeletra

Not sure what counts as an injury, but I got many small nicks and cuts here and there. One on my face where I scratched myself removing some hair, inside my right hand for clenching my fist when really anxious, cats protesting brushing, razor blades nicking my legs.. And then I got bruises and stuff like that. Nothing major.
And gas. I get gas pains often  (I get migraines too, but I don't have one right now)

What do you do when you can't sleep?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't really know. I haven't not been able to sleep for a long time. I guess if I wanted to sleep and couldn't I would just get back up and do whatever until sleepy.

Do you think that pets who have bad owners realize it or do they just think it's normal?


----------



## Enkidu

I think it depends on the kind of pet. Loyalty and obedience is so bred into dogs that the poor things will love even the most apathetic, tyrannical, or negligent owner to the grave (with some exceptions). Cats, on the other hand, wisely only put up with as much as will get their bellies filled...

When (and where) was the last time you moved cross-country?


----------



## Skeletra

I moved to Italy (from Norway) for half a year as a baby, if that counts.

From start to finish, how long did it take you get your drivers license? I'm talking about the process of learning.


----------



## McFly

The classroom drivers training I started at 15-1/2, which was free at my school. Then the road training when I was about 16. I got my license shortly after that, so around 6 months.


Did you ever cheat in school?


----------



## SplendidBob

Lol, yeh, i did, but only in French (that doesn't count right?)

I copied my friend's French test (with his permission) and got 85% or something. I was horrible at French because I am awful at memory stuff, but from this point on, my teacher thought I was actually quite talented and at one point even pulled me aside because of my comparatively piss poor performance (after this cheating result), to ask me if "I was having troubles at home" bless her. 

I didn't cheat on any actual exams though or anything. 

Have you ever eaten black pudding? (is it even available in your country?)


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

It is, i've tried it, yuckkk.


What's the grossest thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## SplendidBob

Probably olives. They look like they should be delicious like grapes but actually taste of death. 

Have you changed your SAS password yet because of the haxxoring?


----------



## StephCurry

Yes I changed it myself yesterday but I never received an e-mail or anything :stu

Do you think I could have some of your luscious hair if I paid you £50?


----------



## SplendidBob

For 50 sterling you certainly can, and I will even throw in a free trial pack of the more expensive, highly sought after _special zone_ hairs.

What is better to eat, sausage roll, pork pie or scotch egg?


----------



## StephCurry

Why thank you sir, so generous 

Scotch egg no debate.

When was the last time you felt euphoric, and why?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I actually drank a bunch of coffee and a Pepsi last night and felt like my brain was floating on a helium cloud of fluff for a couple hours.

Are there posters here you just love because their name is appealing and reminds you of something that's entirely unrelated to them or anything they've ever posted?


----------



## Skeletra

Nope.

What is the cutest thing you have experienced/seen?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My dog. How she used to play growl at me when I was play growling at her. She knew when I was playing and she would play back.

If you had a pet lobster, what would you name it?


----------



## Skeletra

Admiral Zoidberg


Same question


----------



## SplendidBob

Sir Marlowe Montague (7th Earl of Lobsterion) or Doctor Lobstron (if he is a villainous lobster).

Same question


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

George


what are you like when you get angry?


----------



## harrison

It depends if I'm genuinely angry or not. My temper is like my father's - I saw him when he was properly angry one time and it was like steam was coming off him, but he wasn't saying anything. You just wanted very much to be somewhere else.

Do you like this site?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

indifferent, i'm rarely here


favourite time of the day?


----------



## SplendidBob

After midnight, my mind is clearer, nobody is around, my mood is better.

What is your favourite form of roast dinner?


----------



## Serefina

I have to be careful about what I eat at the moment,but if I could eat any roast dinner and not have to worry about it probably- 
roast pork with crackling,yorkshire pudding,roast potatoes,roast butternut squash,honey glazed parsnips with gravy,apple sauce and onion sauce. 

If you could go anywhere in the world,where would you go? and why?


----------



## Skeletra

To Venice, Italy, to visit my grandma. If it had to be anywhere I haven't been I'd say Paris to see the da Vinci paintings in Louvre amongst other paintings.

What is the last movie you watched at the cinema/theather?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have no idea. I know I have not been to the theater since at least 2005. Probably longer.


Would yourself as a replacement for the main character in your favorite movie be entertaining?


----------



## Skeletra

Nope


How long do you try to achieve something before you finally give up?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

These days? About an hour. I used to have a lot of things I wanted to achieve (Nothing grand or anything like that but just small stuff). I achieved some of it (Mainly through pure persistence) but mostly failed at everything I ever tried to achieve no matter how hard or how long I kept at it. Now I don't really have any dreams or serious passions so everything I do is half-assed. 

Do you put salt and pepper on everything?


----------



## SplendidBob

No, but I probably should put salt on more stuff, or rather I can get away with it, cos despite still being a little plump I have nice low blood pressure.

Would you like me to draw a picture in paint of what I imagine you look like?


----------



## Skeletra

Yes, thank you . I'm curious.

Do you (or your parents) still have any drawings you made as a kid?


----------



## farfegnugen

Sometimes I like to get the crayons out and do one for them to hang on the fridge for old time's sake.

If the ice cream truck comes by, what flavor are you getting?


----------



## harrison

Probably pistachio or coffee.

Do you like those films like Finding Nemo and Toy Story? I love them.


----------



## Skeletra

Yes 

Do you ever post a question here hoping a certain member will respond and then you get dissapointed when someone else answers?


----------



## SplendidBob

@Skeletra will have a bash at the pic of you later. Be warned, my ms paint skills aren't the best.

I wouldn't say disappointed, but sometimes the questions I ask here are half directed at certain members, but the lottery of who answers is all part of the fun .

What is the longest amount of time you have been constipated?


----------



## SplendidBob

I will answer myself, cos I need to post my artwork of @Skeletra up. 4 days.










I probably need to explain:

1. I think you once said you did no-handed on your bike, so I figure you must have a wheel instead of legs.

2. You have a powerful pet crow who you can speak to in a special language and does various errands for you (I deduced this from various things you have said).

3. I am guessing the rest.

Pretty sure this is going to turn out to be 100% accurate.

Next question then:

Could you run (or perhaps wheel) 400m without stopping?


----------



## Skeletra

I love it @splendidbob XD! You just made my day 

Could I run for 400 meters? Nope. I'm half dead after 10 minutes :b

Would you like splendidbob to draw you? (If he wants to)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm very afraid of Bob's mad skills depicting me more correctly than they should but I guess. 

Is it OK if Skeletra guessed correctly that I always hope she'll respond when I post in this thread?


----------



## SplendidBob

Yes, it's ok, but unfortunately a lot of the time when you want Skeletra to respond it will actually be me  - such as now.










Pretty sure you are a cyberfaun @WillYouStopDave (with a 3rd nipple, ofc).

Has this season of Game of Thrones been disappointing?


----------



## Skeletra

My favourite character isn't dead (yet), so I'm not complaining 
Aww, WYSD, I'll try to answer more of your questions :b

How often do you do laundry?


----------



## McFly

Once a week

Draw me @splendidbob!

How often do you wash your bedding?


----------



## SplendidBob

Well, once a week (or occasionally every two). I find that all cleaning tasks happen to coincide exactly with the man made calendar (that is, by sheer chance things become too dirty exactly every 7 days) 










Now, on first glance you might not recognise yourself in this pic @McFly, but I can assure you this *is *you. It is highly likely this is a "future state" pic of you.

For those who have been the recipients of my drawings, how accurate on a scale of 1-10 have they been?


----------



## Skeletra

You got the eye and hair color pretty accurate, and the crow is my spirit animal. I always liked crows, so If I could get a magical one, I would. Him being all evil eyed and pooping on me would also be accurate :lol
My hair is a little longer though.. 9/10 :b

Same question (just with "splendidbob" instead of "my")Save​


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Hmmm. Well, I don't have yellow hair and (AFAIK) hooves. Other than that I guess it could be a generic me.


----------



## McFly

That looks like me bob, guess I can look forward to growing back some hair in the future. :lol



What fictional character is most like you?


----------



## harrison

The guy in this film.






Do you like cities or would you rather live in the country?


----------



## farfegnugen

Cities are where's it at, but I feel more at peace in the country.

What's the most worthwhile thing you think you've done?


----------



## Skeletra

I dont know, learn to walk I guess. Thats pretty handy.


Have you ever walked in the woods alone?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

yes, for an hour or so


what animal fascinates you the most?


----------



## Blue Dino

Sloths. They are slow and lazy to conserve energy and prolong their life. Also ugly and creepy looking. Yet, when predators are after them, they can flee like Usain Bolt. Just very intriguing creatures. 

I guess the Giant Pandas are another one. They eat so darn much, yet they do so little aside from eating. I always wonder what they need all of those calories for? :stu 

- - - - - -

How often do you have trouble sleeping?


----------



## harrison

My sleep isn't too bad usually, although sometimes it goes a bit haywire. I always wake up at about 4 am nowadays though and listen to the BBC for an hour or two before I go back to sleep. 

Can you sleep on planes?


----------



## McFly

Only one time on the way back and that was because I was exhausted from the trip. And that was perfect because I slept the entire flight. Most of the flights I'd be counting the seconds until the plane arrived. The other time I flew at night was on a school trip and the attendants kept telling us to be quiet because my friend and I were headbanging to metal music we were listening to on headphones.


How many times have you flown on a plane?


----------



## harrison

Lots of times - I can't remember how many.

What's your favourite flavour of potato chip?


----------



## SplendidBob

Pickled onion (monster munch, obviously).










(still not getting commission).

Why does my mobile phone battery when empty _not_ charge, unless I briefly put a full battery in, then swap back the empty one in again and charge it?


----------



## Skeletra

What kind of dinosaur *** phone do you have? Maybe your batteries are defective?


I just watched "The angriest man in Brooklyn", what would you do if you got told you have 90 minutes left to live?


----------



## SplendidBob

A certain tea made from a certain flower that grows quite plentifully in people's gardens. A strong cup, presumably. 

I have had this phone since maybe 2012ish. I only discovered the weird battery thing when I let the battery charge down, and it wouldn't recharge so ordered a new one from ebay, eventually the same thing happened so ordered yet another new one, and after having the new one in for a while decided to put the old one in and then it charged :S. I don't actually use it as a phone though, just a video recorder / music player 

What would you do if you only had 90 minutes left to live?


----------



## harrison

I'd call my (ex)wife and my son and if possible get them to come and see me.

Do you have a favourite cup for your tea in the morning?


( I do - I have two, a cup for coffee and a mug for tea. My wife recently made sure she'd packed them with my things when I had to move out a while ago.  )


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

I rarely drink tea, but yes, when i do, i drink it from one particular mug.


Do you prefer being indoors or outdoors?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Indoors, really. Sometimes I think I like it outdoors but then I go outside and the first thing I think is "WHY? WHY? WHY? What's that smell? Damn wind! Damn bugs!"

I hate the outside so much I put up three layers of thick curtains just to block out everything.

EDIT (Forgot the qwestion). 

Would you have a pet skunk if it was de-skunked?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

No, i'm very much against keeping wild animals as pets.


Are you annoyed by people who talk too much?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I guess it depends. If they're talking AT me and I'm not saying anything and they keep going, yes. It annoys me because if I'm not saying anything AT ALL I'm probably not interested in what they're saying. I have SA but I can usually be loosened up a bit if it's something I want to talk about.

Do you think Herb is a good name for a fish? (OK. I admit my question factory isn't functioning well lately)


----------



## Skeletra

It's ok. I think it fits better for a pot bellied pig though.


Do you like pot bellied pigs?


----------



## harrison

Jesus Christ! Those things are really fat - they look like me when I was on lexapro. 

(had to google them to have a look)

Have you ever wondered why so many psych meds have the letter "x" in their name?


----------



## octobersky1

I think its because words with letters like x,z,q appear to be more technical/scientific people usually more respect/regard for scientific things .  ( Just a theory )

If you had a wish to make one person disappear from this planet, who would it be?


----------



## PsychoPineapple

Me

Who was your first celebrity crush?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't remember.

If you have a pet, do you know for a fact that your pet recognizes you when it sees you in a crowd from a distance?


----------



## Skeletra

My 6 year old Persian cat seems to be nearsighted. He doesn't recognise me from a distance and will puff himself up for the kitten and some times even charge at her, like he does with stranger cats. My 11 month old kitten does though. She will come running from the distance if I'm walking and she's outside 

Do you know any of your neighbours names?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

i do


if someone sneezes 3 times within 5 minutes, will you say ˝bless you˝ every time?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't think I've ever said "bless you" in my life.

Do you have a hard time getting into music you never heard?


----------



## TryingMara

Not really.

Have you ever been sea-sick?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I've never been to sea. So no.

Have you ever experienced/observed a large number of synchronicities in a short period of time? If so, describe.


----------



## Blue Dino

The last significant one I recalled was when I parked at a dog park and looked around, I notice all of the cars in the parking lot were Toyota Priuses except for mine. 

- - - - - - -
Do you believe in karma?


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

no


do you fantasize about winning the lottery?


----------



## fobia

No, I fantasize in getting rich using other means.

What eye color do you have?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Blue.

Do you dwell more on what happened, or what did not happen?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

What did not happen, or what I think may happen. :/ It's sick.

What gives you joy right now?


----------



## coeur_brise

I wish, but no. I have encountered a string of the same numbers more than once a day (like 11:11 or 12:12)

Are you afraid of snakes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sweetmystery

Hm, from the looks of it no, but I'm sure if I ever came in contact with a poisonous one then yes, run!

What makes you the happiest or when are you the happiest?


----------



## fobia

When I am in love, I guess. 

Your worst nightmare?


----------



## harrison

That depends. My worst would be to be told I have incurable cancer. A very close second would be having to give a speech in front of a hundred people and not have access to any medication to alleviate the anxiety.

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have epilepsy. I can't drive.

Have you ever (or would you ever) eaten frog legs (I saw this on a Youtube video and just found the thought of it sickening)?

Would you pay extra for a hat that lights up? I noticed they make all sorts of things pointlessly light up now. Just because they can. I think it would be entertaining if people walked around with flashing beacons on their hats.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Yes I few times when my parents cooked it with rice for dinner. The texture is very unimpressive and chewy and taste very bland. 

No. If I want one, I can make one myself for much cheaper I figure. 


When was the last time you lost your temper? What was the circumstance?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Further information is required. Is this a small temper loss or what? I don't remember the last time I lost my temper in a big way. I tend not to.

Would you say that you are "well preserved"?


----------



## Skeletra

Not really


Do you still have some of your wisdom teeth?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

All of them, as far as I know. I'm not as wise as I should be, however. 

Do you think humans would be happier if we were just like dogs?


----------



## coeur_brise

Oh definitely. We'd move onto good owners if there came the chance and never look back. And play frisbee. And sleep.

Have you ever thought about what it's like to be another living object like a cat or a tree?


----------



## harrison

Yes I have and sometimes I think it would be preferable to this. 

Have you ever lost your car in the carpark? 

( I used to do it all the time - when I was on Xanax I couldn't remember anything)


----------



## Skeletra

Always. I don't drive myself yet, but when we had long distance driving at the drivers school we had to park and then we got a shopping break. I could not for the life of it find the car back. Same when my boyfriend is driving. This is why I'm getting a car in a vibrant or uncommon color if I ever get my license.

What color is your car?


----------



## harrison

I haven't had a car for a while. ( I was too busy being a dickhead and blowing my money on some insane trip somewhere.) But my last one was white, and my ex-wife's was silver. Ridiculous. :eyes

When you get an ice-cream do you get one of the old-fashioned cones, the ones that are like those things in a Cornetto (very hard and they taste a bit weird) , or do you get it in a paper cup?


----------



## Blue Dino

Usually in a cup or bowl. Despite the fact love waffle cone, i eat slow, so it would always end up melting, dripping and making a sticky mess when I am half way into the ice cream. 

- - - - - -

What is your favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## harrison

In a cup, eh? - that's interesting. I like the old-fashioned cones.

I love pistacchio and also coffee. I love getting them at Brunetti's - easily the best place for cakes, coffee and gellato in Melbourne - I just live up the road. 

Do you like it when someone has a lisp? ( I think it's so cute it's just ridiculous)

This is Brunetti's btw - (I almost live there.)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Cute? No. I guess I try not to pay too much attention but my OCD makes it hard.


Do you think people who live in cheese-producing countries are more likely to have a foot fetish because feet smell like cheese?


----------



## harrison

That's disturbing Dave - and btw, I love feet. ( well, on women - not yours of course ) 

No, I don't think that probably rings true. I certainly hope not anyway.

How many different types of psych medication would you say you've tried?


----------



## SplendidBob

Oh, let's see,

Citalopram, Escitalopram, Luvox, Sertraline, Prozac, Paroxetine, Moclobemide, Parnate, Clomipramine, Buspirone, Valium, Seroquel, Tamazepam, Pregabalin, and another one I can't remember the name of. Three RC benzos.

Wanted to try bupropion, but can't get it long term in the UK.

Same question


----------



## Humesday

Adderall, bupropion, paxil, zoloft, buspar, cymbalta, brintellix, clomipramine, xanax, valium, klonopin, ativan, escitalopram, prozac, and probably some more I'm forgetting. 

Most of them were a giant waste of time. Many of them made things worse.


What's your favorite movie?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't really have A favorite movie. I like movies. My favorite movie is anything I can sit through and still be digging when it's over. 

Do you enjoy contemplating the texture of denim?


----------



## harrison

Now that you mention it I do actually like the texture of denim. I'm a very tactile person - I love timber and high quality paper as well. It's a bit embarassing going to a bookshop with me as I spend a fair bit of time feeling the paper and smelling the books.

Do you understand what's going on in Britain at the moment? (and if so could you possibly explain it to me?)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Nope. Not entirely. Have not bothered to study up on it.

Have you ever dreamed of being reborn as a Pomeranian that speaks perfect human and smokes a pipe?


----------



## Blue Dino

No. Sounds like I might have George Lopez's voice if I do. 

- - - - - - -

Have you done any thing illegal? If you have, what was the last illegal thing you did?


----------



## harrison

I have. I stole a lot of stuff about 5 or 6 years ago - I was manic for at least part of it, but I'm not sure if I was for the whole time. I remember being in a Westin Hotel here in Melbourne and being completely nuts - I was convinced I had to go and get more. (stuff that I stole)

I was arrested and had to do community service. It was very embarassing but also quite interesting in a strange sort of way. The police were very nice to me - they just kept getting me cups of tea and making jokes to try and make me relax. 

Have you had much to do with the police?


----------



## PoliRay

I've only had one speeding citation, and that is about it. What qualities make you have social anxiety?


----------



## harrison

I'm not sure I understand the question. Do you mean what qualities define a diagnosis of SA or what qualities peculiar to me?

I would say it's an exaggerated fear of being evaluated negatively.

Same question.


----------



## SplendidBob

@don, re your earlier question and Britain, I will do my best to explain.

1. The UK relies on being a part of the EU single market for a significant chunk of its GDP.
2. We recently had a referendum (promised by David Cameron, leader of the Conservative party and Prime Minister to his party a while ago in order to quell anti European parts of his party) on whether to stay in the EU. Cameron didn't want to leave the EU.
3. For various reasons (the leave campaign being less than honest, people using the referendum as a general protest vote, many voters being easily manipulated etc) the leave campaign won by a small margin.
4. Despite promising to immediately start exit proceedings after the vote, Cameron immediately resigned, leaving his successor to handle things. i.e. he left a stinking turd in the toilet of number 10 (basically whoever does take us out of the EU is screwed because they will be held responsible for the economic fallout).

So post vote, all but the most staunch racists now realise the leave campaign was based on lies and that our economy will take a nosedive if we leave. The politician spearheading the leave campaign (the evil self promoter Boris Johnson) _isn't_ taking leadership of the Conservative party (likely because of the turd). The leader of the other main party (Labour) is also in trouble because he is being blamed for the inefficacy of the remain campaign. Scotland is threatening independence because they don't want to leave the EU. An early general election is likely on the way fairly soon because of the mess.

The EU doesn't want to give us access to the single market if we leave (which we would need to "make it all alright") because that would undermine the _entire point_ of being in the EU and paying for the privilege (and other countries would probably also leave).

So, to sum up:

Cluster****. Uncertainty. Stalemate. Oh No.

Re the question, I agree with you Don, the fear of negative evaluation is a large component for me. I think there is also a general hypersensitivity in my case.

Have you ever gone on a ketogenic diet?


----------



## Cashel

splendidbob said:


> @don, re your earlier question and Britain, I will do my best to explain.
> 
> 1. The UK relies on being a part of the EU single market for a significant chunk of its GDP.
> 2. We recently had a referendum (promised by David Cameron, leader of the Conservative party and Prime Minister to his party a while ago in order to quell anti European parts of his party) on whether to stay in the EU. Cameron didn't want to leave the EU.
> 3. For various reasons (the leave campaign being less than honest, people using the referendum as a general protest vote, many voters being easily manipulated etc) the leave campaign won by a small margin.
> 4. Despite promising to immediately start proceedings after the vote, Cameron immediately resigned, leaving his successor to handle things. i.e. he left a stinking turd in the toilet of number 10 (basically whoever does take us out of the EU is screwed because they will be held responsible for the economic fallout).
> 
> So post vote, all but the most staunch racists now realise the leave campaign was based on lies and that our economy will take a nosedive if we leave. The politician spearheading the leave campaign (the evil self promoter Boris Johnson) _isn't_ taking leadership of the Conservative party (likely because of the turd). The leader of the other main party (Labour) is also in trouble because he is being blamed for the inefficacy of the remain campaign. Scotland is threatening independence because they don't want to leave the EU. A general election is likely on the way fairly soon because of the complete mess.
> 
> The EU doesn't want to give us access to the single market if we leave (which we would need to "make it all alright") because that would undermine the _entire point_ of being in the EU and paying for the privilege (and other countries would probably also leave).
> 
> So, to sum up:
> 
> Cluster****. Uncertainty. Stalemate. Oh No.
> 
> Re the question, I agree with you Don, the fear of negative evaluation is a large component for me. I think there is also a general hypersensitivity in my case.
> 
> Have you ever gone on a ketogenic diet?


I haven't, though I need to start watching my diet because I'm apparently "severely underweight".

At what age were you capable of growing such magnificent facial hair? I've been trying to grow a beard over the last few months but it's very weak and a bit gross.


----------



## Skeletra

30








(It's just the two hairs though, but I feel that goes as a beard on a woman)

Same question


----------



## SplendidBob

Hmm, not sure really, I had full stubble coverage from maybe age 18 or so, but beards were pretty much entirely the province of extreme perverts back then so I didn't really let it grow properly until much older.

But, there is minoxidil which can actually help (whether the resulting beard is permanent or not I don't know.)

This guy did an experiment though and it worked for him:






Do horses slightly scare you?


----------



## harrison

Slightly, yes - I think it's their size and strength. I went through a stage a long time ago ( I've been through a hell of a lot of stages ) - where I was a mad punter. ( meaning I was addicted to betting on the horse races. ) There's something incredible about seeing a dozen or so horses roaring down a race-track. They're magnificent creatures.

And many thanks @splendidbob for the explanation about the recent trouble there. I love your country and will hopefully come back again one day. ( My Dad was a Londoner ) I listen to the BBC a lot and have been very interested to hear about it all - a bit sad though too. I hope everything works out okay.

Have you ever bet a lot of money on a horse-race or at a casino?


----------



## Skeletra

Nope.

Have you ever watched a show about something you're really interested in, but the host was an unbearable pain in the *** so you had to switch off the TV?


----------



## McFly

When America's Funniest Home Videos switched to Tom Bergeron. Also Extreme Home Makeover with Ty Pennington. Could not stand those guys at all.


What supplements do you take if any?


----------



## StephCurry

I don't take any.


Do you feel old?


----------



## harrison

Sometimes - often I just feel a bit tired. I guess it's not all that surprising though. In a lot of ways I'm looking forward to my older years. 

Do you ever get so sick of being anxious or worrying about what people think that you just go and do whatever you want anyway?


----------



## StephCurry

95% of the time no. I never have and never will stop caring about what people think of me. I overthink every single little thing. I'd much rather be an emotionless robot.


Have you ever done any form of recreational drugs?


----------



## harrison

I did when I was younger but I found them pretty boring tbh. When I was young I went to a lot of parties where joints were just sort of passed around - it was very common as I imagine it still is. The recreational drugs (plus booze) were just not reliable or predictable enough to use consistently. That's why I got heavily into benzos - although after a while they start to become unpredictable too - and they were hell to get off.

Same question.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Yes. I smoked weed for a couple of months in the mid-2000s. I liked it but it was too expensive and I didn't like the idea that I didn't know where it came from or what might be in it. I also didn't like sneaking around and feeling like I was going to get in trouble. 

Do you stay at home when you have tuna farts?


----------



## McFly

Rarely ever eat tuna, so don't think I've ever had that problem.


Would you rather know when you're going to die, or how you will die?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Hmmm. I don't know. Neither sounds like particularly comforting knowledge to be carrying around for any length of time. I guess when would be best because you could then kind of predict the how. Like if I knew I was gonna die an hour from now I would know it's probably gonna be like a heart attack or something completely unexpected. 

"Daffy Duck. Porky Pig. Little red ****er with a mustache" Who said it?


----------



## harrison

I have absolutely no idea.

Would you class yourself as a good judge of character?


----------



## greentea33

I'm not sure. Probably. IRL anyways.

What was your your first memory of being overly or abnormally anxious. Or, when did you first realize that you had a problem?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

How would I have known if it was overly or abnormally anxious if I didn't know what normally anxious was?

Have you ever noticed how almost all advertising is false?


----------



## McFly

I'm much more cautious over the years and when I'm interesting in buying something I'll check the stuff out before throwing out money. Like a portable TV I was interested in was "high resolution" but in the online manual the pixels were actually worse than standard def tv resolution so I'm not sure what was the high resolution they were talking about. 


What was your first cell phone?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Nokia 1100. Those were the days. I remember throwing it on the floor, shattering in a million pieces, put it back on, works like new.

How did you feel when you turned 30 ? Changing the prefix and all that ?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Changing the prefix?... I felt somewhat overwhelmed. As if I should of measured up to something by then. But soon realized nobody really cares anyway. 

When was the last time you saw a classmate? anything to report? certain triggers and such..


----------



## Pongowaffle

I actually ran into two old classmates in the past week both were days apart. End up taking the initiative to greet them. The first classmate said he does not remember at all who I was even though him and I were kind of friends all throughout elementary school. The second classmate when I stopped to greet him, he just stare at me with a stinkeye and kept walking and flat out ignored me. Running into former classmates is what I hate the most, because I never have an idea whether they would recognize me or not so I have no idea where to greet or ignore. If they ignore me, I would feel burned. If I ignored them and they recognize me, I would feel like an a-hole. 

When was the last time you got into an unpleasant confrontation with a stranger? What was the context?


----------



## DarrellLicht

With a stranger? probably when that guy hit me with his truck and knocked me off my bicycle. He scolded "you know, you should be riding on the right lane.... Oh well, it's only Karma..." 

I was on the side I needed to be to get where I'm going (what difference does it really make?) to me that's no excuse for not stopping completely at the stop sign and neglect looking both directions before proceeding.

I was too embarrassed to say anything, but I dwelled on that for a bit.. What a jerk.. 


Do you own a coin jar? is it a regular jar? or perhaps a statue? how much do you think is in it?... I found a Sacajawea coin today, I never previously beheld one is what motivates this topic.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't think I'd want any superpowers. The world expects too much from those people and I'm lazy.

What is the first thing you notice when you're starting to get drunk?


----------



## Skeletra

That my fingers feel fuzzy.

Do you or have you ever had a favourite ad?


----------



## coeur_brise

It's so stupid, but yes I remember one. I was like, "This song is kinda catchy" ---> 




Have you known of someone since you were really young, middle school or younger that you rarely ever talk to but you've seen them recently?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Yes. This guy was in the same classes as me all the way up to ninth grade. I haven't had a dialog with him since actually but we do acknowledge each other.


I heard someone say the point of therapy is to expand your reality. I never thought of it that way, and it can be done in a number of ways. What sort of things you currently do, or can think of doing in the future that achieves this?


----------



## Skeletra

Art maybe? You kind of find a different kind of reality between the lines of your own reality.

Do you have any nervous habits? (Such as nail biting, teeth grinding, fidgeting, mumbling to yourself, pacing, ect..) if you have more than one, which do you do the most?


----------



## kesker

I pace mainly but whilst acting out imaginary scenarios so I'm talking to myself as well. Been caught a few times at work and it was awkward. :lol

Are you a good liar?


----------



## harrison

Sometimes I am - as with anything it depends how I'm feeling. If I'm in the right mood I could make you believe that the sun comes out at night-time. 

Do you use public transport much?


----------



## StephCurry

Absolutely - I'm a Londoner and I use TfL to get anywhere that isn't within walking distance (so I use bus/train).

What was the last form of exercise you did?


----------



## kesker

Iraq Iran

How did you get your hair to poof up?


----------



## Skeletra

Humidity


Are you ever too old to start over?


----------



## Owl-99

All depends on the person and their mindset. 

Do you think outside the square?


----------



## McFly

Think up something new and creative... no I tend to find the easiest and fastest solution. It does happen on occasion though. 


What pizza toppings do you have on your perfect pizza?


----------



## harrison

For ages now I've been getting vegetarian because my son is so it's just easier - but sometimes I like pepperoni.

Are you a fast reader?


----------



## StephCurry

Yes.


Do you enjoy life?


----------



## harrison

Yes I do. Saying that at this point in my life might sound strange - because for a few months now it's been very boring and lonely but overall I do. It will get better again.

Same question.


----------



## StephCurry

No. Never have never will.



Do you get sunburnt easily?


----------



## duganrm

nope. my wife hates it since I almost never put on sunscreen and never get burned. She spends 20 minutes outside and is burned.


do you get moonburnt easily? (not good at making up questions)


----------



## farfegnugen

No, I wear my spacesuit.

How good of a dancer are you?


----------



## harrison

Terrible - although I used to go to the disco (yes, disco) a lot when I was young. My (ex) wife once suggested we sit back down again after we started dancing - I think she was so embarassed because I looked so ridiculous that she couldn't handle it. What a party pooper. 

Have you tried to play Pokemon Go yet?


----------



## JohnDoe26

Nope. I'm one of the few who doesn't own a cell phone.

What dish do you usually cook for dinner (or your go-to meal when you're tired and wanna cook something fast)?


----------



## McFly

Usually a plate of meat and vegetables. Or a burrito, scrambled eggs or chicken salad.


Worst food you've ever eaten?


----------



## Skeletra

A particular black cheese called "syreost" (literally acid cheese). It was extremely disgusting. I could not swallow it.

Do you have anything that triggers a great sense of sadness in you, that seems to come up again and again?


----------



## StephCurry

Yes, this occurs every time I think about life, especially my life in particular.


Ever urinated in public?


----------



## Skeletra

No, I have some dignity even when I'm drunk.

If you "had" to, would you still be able to drink and party until 3 in the night?


----------



## harrison

I would think I probably could. I was staying up all night about 5 years ago with someone I knew back up in Bali - we would stay at the bar until it closed at 4am and then start wandering home. That was a pretty crazy time for me though and I'd rather not do that stuff again.

When was the last time you sold something?


----------



## Blue Dino

About two weeks ago on ebay. It was a desk lamp I bought years ago that I never opened because I ended up getting a better one a short time after. 

- - - - -

When was the last time you brought a physical music record or a cd, or any physical medium of music?


----------



## Skeletra

I got my dad the new pink floyd cd for Christmas .

What is the most awesome gift you have ever given anyone?


----------



## Findedeux

My siblings and I got my dad a race car driving experience for his birthday one year.

...................

Pancakes, Waffles, or French Toast?


----------



## JohnDoe26

French toast. Just the right texture of crispy and softness for me.

What are some of your goals in the next, say, five or ten years? If none, where do you see yourself in life in terms of career, relationships?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Wow! You ask the difficult questions, don't you? I don't plan out that far, I'm afraid. Cop out answer? Sure. 

What interests you most right now?


----------



## farfegnugen

I think I have been dwelling too much on missed opportunities and past memories of late. I think it's a way to avoid the present.
Actually reading about weather (meteorology) some lately for some reason. Other than that, mostly technical stuff for things I'm doing or hope to be.


What's the most fun- relatively clean- thing you've done either as a kid or an adult? Something that might have made you feel giddy or exhilarated.


----------



## greentea33

amusement parks/carnivals are great.


What's your favorite flavor of cheesecake or just plain old regular??


----------



## SocialOutcast1980

Cherry.


Do you think the concern about global warming is legit, or just another tactic that crooked politicians use to generate more tax revenue?


----------



## Willmorr17

I think it's a legitimate concern and politicians shouldn't be throwing the subject around for political points. 

If you had 1 ticket to fly anywhere in the world by yourself, with a paid hotel stay for 3 nights, where would you go and what would you do there?


----------



## harrison

If it was only for something like 3 days I'd probably go to Hong Kong or Bangkok - not too long a flight. I haven't been to Hong Kong yet but I'd love to just walk around and soak up the atmosphere - I love big cities and if they're in Asia that's even better.

What's the worst airline you've ever traveled with?


----------



## Blue Dino

Nothing comes to mind in terms of service. I guess I have kind of low standards for them, as long as it gets me safely from one place to another without much hassle. The only one that comes to mind if I have to pick one would probably be Southwest Airlines, since they have lost my luggage twice. I just remembered one time my luggage was mistakenly sent to Hawaii. Had to wait a week to get it back and they didn't even refund me credit like they promised until after multiple times of calling in customer service to keep reminding them of it. 

- - - - -

What was one memorable thing that you said that you regret to this day?


----------



## coeur_brise

Some comment about being "only human." This happened in the break room and I said it out loud in a louder voice than usual just at the same time there was a moment of silence and everyone stopped talking. Bleh. that was maybe 90% cringe. I don't like embarrassing myself in public.

If you could do anything out of character, something you wouldn't normally do, what would it be?


----------



## Skeletra

Id go on a carefree shopping spree.

You get to choose between working 15 minutes late or coming in 15 minutes early to work. Which do you pick?


----------



## StephCurry

15 minutes early.

Can you speak French?


----------



## harrison

No I can't, although I did it for 4 years at school. I was sick in France once when I was young and wandered into a small town (I'd been hitchhiking) and asked a lady in my best school- boy French "ou est le docteur?" she looked at me like I was pretty silly and just said Quelle docteur? (what doctor)

Have you ever tried to learn a foreign language?


----------



## SocialOutcast1980

I have indeed. I'm half Hispanic on my mothers side. She was raised with a very strong Hispanic background, so she speaks fluent Spanish. My Caucasian father didn't want her teaching me Spanish as my first language because he wouldn't be able to know what I was saying. This was back in the very early 80's when women still didn't have much say in the household. I grew tired of not understanding what was being discussed when family was around, so I decided to take Beginning Spanish when I was a Freshman in high school. I failed miserably with the lowest grade in the class. I still don't speak Spanish and sometimes have a hard time with comprehension of the English language.


Do you consider tattoos a form of body art or just fancy scars?


----------



## McFly

If it's planned out like artwork then it's an art. But some people have tribal or asian symbols, picked out randomly at a tattoo shop when they walked in which isn't really art to me. More like bumper stickers.


What wild animal would you like to have as a pet?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

A skunk.

What kind of activity would you most enjoy on a summer evening?


----------



## harrison

I quite like just sitting somewhere having a drink and watching all the activity around me - I like watching people.

Are you happy being part of the system or would you prefer to live outside of it or on it's periphery?


----------



## Findedeux

Well part of growing up is transitioning from dependence to interdependence as opposed to independence.

The point being that people thrive in society by building mutually beneficial relationships.

That said, I'm not sure how one would survive being off the grid. It sounds nice but paychecks generally come from the system.

.........................

Has your life improved in the last year?


----------



## harrison

Findedeux said:


> Well part of growing up is transitioning from dependence to interdependence as opposed to independence.
> 
> The point being that people thrive in society by building mutually beneficial relationships.
> 
> That said, I'm not sure how one would survive being off the grid. *It sounds nice but paychecks generally come from the system.*
> 
> .........................
> 
> Has your life improved in the last year?


Very interesting answer - thanks. I guess that's what I mean by the periphery.

And yes, it has improved. I would say that I'm living slightly more honestly - although I was sort of forced into it. I'm not sure I'd have the courage to be living like this completely of my own accord.

Same question.


----------



## AFoundLady

Improved by a ton

I have a question. If you could look back to yourself as a 19/20 year old, do you have any advise for your younger self?


----------



## harrison

Alostgirl said:


> Improved by a ton
> 
> I have a question. *If you could look back to yourself as a 19/20 year old, do you have any advise for your younger self?*


Not really - just buy real estate. 

When was the last time you were at the beach?


----------



## StephCurry

I don't remember. I hate going to the beach. I hate hot weather.



When was the last time you felt apathetic?


----------



## harrison

Probably when I was on antidepressants - I could lie on my bed and look at the wall for hours. It was ridiculous.

Are you on medication?


----------



## Skeletra

No

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## harrison

Umm - yes.

Do you ever talk to people on public transport?


----------



## Blue Dino

No. Closest was when police asked us to leave when we trespassed. 

*Whoops* I'll answer the next one too. Only when someone talks to me first. Only times I recalled were people trying to sell me something. With the age of smartphones, talking to strangers on public transit is a thing of rarity. 

- - - - - -

When was the last time you had ice cream? What flavor was it if you remember.


----------



## harrison

Must be a while ago now, it's winter here atm - but I probably would have had pistachio. 

Are you playing Pokemon Go?


----------



## StephCurry

Hell naw. And I don't plan on playing it any time soon.



Thoughts on Muhammed Ali?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Totally unoriginal name. 

Is your spare tire in good condition?


----------



## harrison

Don't have a car at the moment.

Do you use butter or margarine?


----------



## StephCurry

Butter.


Ever felt misunderstood by everyone at any point in your life?


----------



## BeamMeUp

Yes in the last year or so.

Have you ever wanted to help someone but your anxiety has stopped you and how did that make you feel.


----------



## greentea33

yes. I've wanted to hug many people when they were feeling bad but ....too many walls on my side I guess. That's just the way it is.

Sunblock. yay or nay?


----------



## Findedeux

I tan like a lobster so definitely sunblock.

............................

How do you avoid feeling bitter towards other people who you feel have rejected you?



frankhassa said:


> yes. I've wanted to hug many people when they were feeling bad but ....too many walls on my side I guess. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Sunblock. yay or nay?


----------



## StephCurry

Well nowadays I just try to avoid people in general. Every single one of them will let me down one way or another. All people are the same. It's best to minimise my suffering by having as little contact as possible with anyone, because I was only made for rejections.



Quickest and most efficient way for you to release stress?


----------



## harrison

Find a way to laugh. Also hot showers or baths are good.

Should I be embarassed that I'm listening to Michael Jackson?


----------



## StephCurry

Why should you? He made great music.


Ever fell asleep in the shower?


----------



## harrison

Don't think so. I used to stay in the bath for a very long time though - until the water was almost cold.

When was the last time you had a joint?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

At least ten years ago.

What makes you holler?


----------



## JohnDoe26

Literally holler? I can't think of anything that would. I'm that quiet lol. Even if I was in the middle of a catastrophic event or tortured I think I'd still be quiet or squeal like a mouse. Figuratively (as in me getting so excited that I'm screaming in my head), probably prolonged awkward social situations and listening/watching something on politics. 

What's your favorite fast food place?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I generally don't eat fast food. I might have Wendy's every now and then (I think their fries are better than average for fast food). I generally cook my own food.

Does your poop float?


----------



## Skeletra

Yeah, some times.

Do you some times wake up and feel like you were run over by a truck, and you wonder how you are going to cope when you get even older?


----------



## kesker

No to the last part because I'm already older and I just get through it. The vast majority of times I honestly do not believe it will be possible but I always end up dragging myself through. I wouldn't advise it.

Do you have a best friend?


----------



## theDiff

Yes, my ex-wife, but there's quite a bit I don't discuss with her.

Do you feel your age?


----------



## greentea33

only when i wake up in the morning and my body hurts everywhere. other than that, no.

would you rather swim in a swimming pool or a body of water?


----------



## harrison

Actually I usually swim in the pool. The open sea is a bit unpredictable - especially where I go. People get taken out to sea in rips.

Would you like to be in Rio for the Olympics?


----------



## SA go0n

Going to any Olympics would be an awesome experience. Going to Rio would be a bit risky, but sure why not? 

What's your favorite section of SAS? (frustration, general discussion, etc)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Just for Fun

What is the first thing you think about when you wake up in the morning?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Food.

Do you think we'll ever see talking dogs and cats? Would you ever get used to it or would you just tend to laugh every time you saw/heard an old dog complaining about his aching bones?


----------



## greentea33

They do talk. We just can't understand.

Do you enjoy.......... 

cleaning???


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

uke

What talents do you posses?


----------



## harrison

I would say my main talent is in talking to people - which I know is slightly odd on a site like this. But it's true.

Do you think you're fun to be around?


----------



## Blue Dino

I doubt it. If I am, I would still be in touch with most people and I would have plans with others probably at least every other evening. 

- - - - -

What was something stupid you were led on to believe as a kid?


----------



## harrison

When I was a kid my best friend told me how girls get pregnant. I went in to tell my Mum what he'd said (not quite sure why) - I asked her if it was true and she just said "No". 

I guess she wasn't quite ready to tell me about the birds and the bees. haha

Same question.


----------



## Pongowaffle

The high sound barrier walls along side highways, whenever we drive past them, my sister would tell me that houses behind them keep giant animals as pets and the walls are to keep the giant animals from running out into the freeway. So until I was probably around 6 or 7, the entire time I thought there were elephants, rhinos and giraffes sleeping in those backyards hidden behind the walls. 

Do you use dental floss? If yes how often?


----------



## Skeletra

I'm not sure what that means, and probably a mix of the two... Or maybe gibbon. Like this one:









Do you get motion sickness?


----------



## farfegnugen

Nope, I feel worse when I am not accelerating.


What event would you most like to take part in in the Olympics?


----------



## JohnDoe26

Badminton

What time do you usually go to bed at night?


----------



## StephCurry

3 AM 


same question


----------



## harrison

About 11 or 12 usually.

Do you like bacon?


----------



## greentea33

OMG No.

Do you like bean sprouts?


----------



## harrison

Yeah, I quite like them. My tastes have changed a lot as I've gotten older.

Do you think you'll ever have kids?


----------



## Skeletra

Honestly? No. But I do want them.

Big dogs or small dogs? (If you had to pick)


----------



## Blue Dino

Big dogs easily. Having had experience with various sizes, I find bigger dogs tend to show their personality much better. Maybe because they're bigger, they can show it physically much easier than small dogs. Facial expression, body language, more expressive tail wagging etc. Small dogs, i find them to display themselves mostly through endless barking. And they seem to get startled much easier too. 

- - - - - 

Do you ever sneak in food or drinks into movie theaters? If yes, how often do you do it?


----------



## harrison

No I don't usually do that. I often just get a popcorn and a coke from the counter at the cinema, even though it's a bit pricey.

What was the last movie you saw?


----------



## MrObscura

The Black Angel (1946)

Pretty good film noir.

What was the last book you read?


----------



## greentea33

some gothic lit book. only got halfway through it before I gave up though.

have you ever stolen?? anything??


----------



## TryingMara

Nope.

Did you make fun of others when you were younger?


----------



## greentea33

no. 

what is your most prized possession?


----------



## MrObscura

I don't own anything.

Let's get back to movies for a second... What was the last film you watched?


----------



## TryingMara

The Huntsman: Winter's War

Have you ever had surgery?


----------



## harrison

Yes I have - a pneumo-thorax (collapsed lung) at 16, corrected by surgery. It was terrible. Also a deviated septum repaired - not quite so bad but still revolting.

Do you answer your phone if it rings on the bus?


----------



## MrObscura

I'd have to have a phone... or be on a bus.


What's your favorite quote?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

"We may be in a hallucination here but that's no excuse for being delusional"

Have you ever seen a whale?


----------



## TryingMara

Yes. When I was a child, I saw a few at Sea World.


Have you ever reported a coworker?


----------



## charlietart886

That would be challenging, because I've only ever worked from home. I reported my poodle for pooping on the floor to my girlfriend!

Would you go back to 1995 but still be the same age you are now?


----------



## Blue Dino

Yes. I would love that! I would have so much fun manipulating so many of the other kids, classmates and my older siblings. I could easily make them cry too or turn against each other.

- - - - - - - -

Do you prefer listening to music live or over your speakers/earphones/headphone?


----------



## harrison

I don't like live music at all. I never actually liked it when I was young either - or the atmosphere in the places I went to. I just used to go because everyone was doing it and it was sort of expected. Now if I don't like something I don't do it - I just stay home and watch Antiques Roadshow like a normal person my age. 

Are you a cat or a dog person?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I'm a cat dog parrot hamster kind of person.

Do you like black beer ?


----------



## pianist

I do not, I can drink one or two if I'm offered and because they are so popular they are always around. But I wont buy them with my money. Yes I am old for saying this but they are way too strong and about a bizzilion calories per sip. I would rather not weigh 350 pounds. 

name a moment when you were truly happy, you can even say now!


----------



## greentea33

thats a secret.>

do you play any musical instruments?


----------



## TryingMara

No, unfortunately.

Have you ever dreamt about something that actually happened later on?


----------



## harrison

Not so much dreams but my sister and I get premonitions sometimes. It's a bit weird. It's happened to me quite a bit - I "see" something happening and then it does. It usually flashes through my mind very quickly and then it's gone. 

Are you on a dating site at the moment?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

No

If you woke up one morning with wings, would you immediately try to fly just to see if you could? Or would you start making phone calls and doing internet searches to see if you could find out how it happened and how to get rid of them?


----------



## Blue Dino

Try to fly first. I can always figure things out later. (sounds like a -live for the moment or for the long term- question). 

- - - - - 

Do you sleep with a night light?


----------



## harrison

No, I don't need a light. But I leave the BBC on all night on the radio beside the bed - I love that. I used to spend long parts of the night awake but not anymore, but it's still nice to wake up to the radio.

Do you get nervous on the phone?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yes I do. I rarely have phone conversations for that reason. If it's a practical call like to the bank or some kind service where I know the general direction of the conversation I'm fine but general chat always does me in.

Do you go tanning?


----------



## Skeletra

No.

Do you sometimes worry bridges and tunnels will collapse when you drive/walk over and trough them?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Absolutely.

Does it amuse you that all dogs are pretty much the same?


----------



## Blue Dino

Well aside from their basic survival instincts, they are very much different personality wise. 

- - - - - - - -

What every day unnecessary things that you do? 

Things that you do not need to do to survive or function in life. (like watering your garden, reading a novel, eating a scoop of ice cream after dinner, listening to music, feeding your fish etc, like unnecessary hobbies, indulgences or habits).


----------



## TryingMara

I'm addicted to reading the news online. Other than that: drinking coffee, feed the stray cats, browse SAS, look up contests to enter.

What was the last good surprise you've had?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I cooked some brown rice in my rice cooker and put sardines in it when it was done and it was actually delicious. I haven't had good experiences with experimenting with sardines in the past and was expecting disaster. I've also had bad experiences trying to cook brown rice.

Have you ever caught a Youtuber being the same person under different accounts wearing different disguises?


----------



## Blue Dino

No. Other than a few DIY youtubers or channels, I don't really follow or watch any youtube entertainment personalities. 

- - - - - - -

How often do you change/wash your bedding? (like bed sheets, pillow cases, comforters etc.)


----------



## Pongowaffle

Once every 3-4 months. I should probably do it more often because my dog sneaks up to bed to lounge or sleep often. 

How often do you clean your bathtub?


----------



## Andre

Pogowiff said:


> Once every 3-4 months. I should probably do it more often because my dog sneaks up to bed to lounge or sleep often.
> 
> How often do you clean your bathtub?


I don't have a bathtub. My parents do and I go up to their house often but their tub has gotten scuzzy so I might want to clean it next time I'm up there. Their tub also backs up. I might be able to do something about that, too.

Now what am I curious about?

How often do you read novels?


----------



## farfegnugen

I am usually always reading at least one, but they take me forever to find enough time to read to conclusion. They're frequently good sleep inducers for me though.

Let's say I stole the last of your favorite thing, how much wrath will you wrought upon me?


----------



## Pongowaffle

It would probably be my dog then. I would track you down and kill you with my master assassin skills. Even if it means I have to massacre your entire russian mafia that you run. Wait it sounds like the plot to some movie. 

Do you drive? If you drive, have you ever commit a hit and run? Such as bumping, swiping or hitting a parked car? If its a person, please don't tell.


----------



## Andre

Pogowiff said:


> It would probably be my dog then. I would track you down and kill you with my master assassin skills. Even if it means I have to massacre your entire russian mafia that you run. Wait it sounds like the plot to some movie.
> 
> Do you drive? If you drive, have you ever commit a hit and run? Such as bumping, swiping or hitting a parked car? If its a person, please don't tell.


I'm not answering your bull**** question. That's no right way to get to know a person.

@farfegnugen Same with me. I had a problem with reading where I couldn't finish books because I'd get too frustrated with not having enough people in my life, but that seems to have changed with some books recently, some being of the Harry Potter series, and although I read very slowly, at least now at this time in my life, I finish books and I'm up to the fourth book in Harry Potter now.

Do you think Pogowiff should be banned? Let's be real, here.


----------



## harrison

Probably.

Plus I just did a small hit and run the other day in my wife's car but I didn't say anything to her about it. (it's best to keep quiet about these things in my experience)

If I were to come into a large amount of money the first thing I'd do would be to go and check into a suite at a very nice hotel for a while. 

What would be the first thing you'd do?


----------



## Skeletra

I would buy a 4 bedroom house with a garden. Or put it in my savings account and order lobster for the very first time if it wasn't enough for a house.

Have you ever had lobster?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

No. And probably never will. I'm not a fan of food that looks like bugs

Why do you think it is that flavor seems to be more satisfying than substance?


----------



## harrison

Because it's the flavour that's the fun bit. Fun is very important.

What was the most fun you've had recently?


----------



## Pongowaffle

Taking my niece and nephew out for ice cream. It is cool to see how happy the simple things can make you when you are younger. I wish simple things can still make me happy as easily.

Do you like rollercoasters?



Rufus said:


> I'm not answering your bull**** question. That's no right way to get to know a person.
> 
> Do you think Pogowiff should be banned? Let's be real, here.


It's just a general question. In no ways was it my intent to out or shame people with it like you twisted my question out of context to be. But to be real here, if anything you see that do not cater to your personal liking deserves a ban, around half of the memberbase here would have been banned. Fortunately the world doesn't quite work that way in most instances.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I HATE heights and I do NOT like rollercoasters at all.

Have you noticed that it seems to be almost impossible to make pinto beans salty enough to taste even slightly salty?


----------



## Andre

WillYouStopDave said:


> I HATE heights and I do NOT like rollercoasters at all.
> 
> Have you noticed that it seems to be almost impossible to make pinto beans salty enough to taste even slightly salty?


That's not happened with me. They already come salty if they're canned, then you just need to add a little bit of salt to whatever it is you make with them.

...

Do you think interviewing a random person is even possible? You're essentially talking to a ghost.


----------



## TryingMara

You'd have to start somewhere. Asking questions would give you an initial sense of who they are, albeit not comprehensive.

Have you ever fought with a neighbor? What about?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

No. I make it policy to avoid too much unnecessary contact with neighbors. They might think you're weird if you don't talk to them much but the less you talk to them the less chances there are of any kind of serious conflict. It's bad enough when you're renting but my parents own this place. You don't want major conflicts with neighbors you can't move away from. Some people are just straight up crazy and will do anything if you piss them off. If I have a problem with a noisy neighbor or something I'll put up with it as long as I can and eventually contact the management and ask them nicely to be diplomatic about it. They're used to dealing with that stuff and I've never had a problem dealing with it that way.

Scooby or Scrappy?


----------



## TryingMara

Scooby

What's the most difficult decision you've made?


----------



## Findedeux

I've done lots of things in my life that required "decisions" but I don't actually feel as if I've ever really consciously decided what to do in life. So I can't really answer the question because I just feel like I've been drifting wherever life pushes me.

..........................

Do you have a hard time showing loves ones physical affection (not talking about sex)?


----------



## TryingMara

I can hug my mom and nieces and nephews, but it probably come off awkward with anyone else. I have a harder time expressing myself verbally, especially saying something like "I love you" or anything really emotional, heart to heart talks, etc.

Have you ever gotten lost and found or learned something wonderful as a result?


----------



## the misanthrope

I once got lost in a strange city and came across a old library in a beautiful old building so I went inside and spent the day among the stacks, the best part was the place was empty of people so I felt like I could really relax and enjoy a good read.
What is your favorite book, how did effect your life or alter your thinking?


----------



## farfegnugen

Probably a textbook on biochemistry. I really like understanding how things connect together. I am not sure about fiction. It seems to change but I really enjoyed *The Master and Margarita*

If I took you to dinner and told you to order whatever you wanted, what are you going to eat?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Probably the largest steak available with some stupid expensive Merlot to pair it with. I can have simple tastes at times.

Cigars? Yay or Nay?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Yay, if you're wealthy. Even cheap cigars are expensive. They're worth it if you can afford them.

When was the last time you thought to yourself - "It was never supposed to be like this"?


----------



## Findedeux

I think like that all the time. When I was in post-grad I had these big ideas of what the future would hold.

Now, not so much...

...............................................

How has your SA affected your relationship with your family?


----------



## Azazello

I missed the passing of my Grandma because I couldn't bring myself to see her in so much pain. I never know what to do or say in these situations. Alienated my Aunt and cousins because I can't pretend to be the happy cheerful successful me that they expect to see and hear. Cut off all contact with my sister without any explanation and having lost my father can only muster yes and no when I talk to my Mum on Skype. There is something else but that is on a whole different level of ****ed up. 

What is your happy place?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

In bed at the end of a long awake period (I don't really call them days because I don't do a schedule). Slowly fading into not caring.

What's your favorite food that you could eat at least once every day indefinitely?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Carrot cake muffins with vanilla icing, not sure I could ever get sick of those, lol

Do you like to be up bright and early or are more into a brunch time rise?


----------



## Findedeux

I used to hate waking up in the morning but I just got used to it for work.

Nowadays I'm happiest if I consistently wake up between 6-7 every day of the week.

......................................................

Are you open with other people in your life (like coworkers or students) about your social anxiety? If so how did they react?


----------



## Makenzie83

I have my own business and work from home so I don't have coworkers and I'm not a student, but I was open with my family. They were sympathetic and understanding at first, but it has become very frustrating for the entire family over the last year. A lot of hurt feelings on both sides. It's sad. 

----------------------------------------------------------

Where is your dream home located?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm thinking somewhere in New Zealand, I feel like they've got the right temperature for me down there.

Would you ever travel by yourself? If so, where would you go?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Yes, problem is I don't have wanderlust. I just don't care that much about the 'whole wide world'. 

Last thing that made you laugh?


----------



## harrison

Watching our labrador trying to run off with a towel when he was actually standing on the other end of it.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Skeletra

Lost of things. Like putting both legs behind the head, running for an hour withouth that painfull "can't breath" feeling that now comes after a few minutes, fully trusting people, singing and danceing like nobody's watching, failing without freaking out... Lots of things.

Do you play any cell-phone games?


----------



## JohnDoe26

Aww. It probably wanted food or water. You know, the only things those types of creatures approach humans for lol.

Other than social situations, do you have any other anxieties or things you worry about?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Water.. Can't swim.

I get nauseated about this implication of liberty (although in other ways it's good) when a number of folks are taking jobs they have no aptitude or desire for because it pays better. What sort of job would you be most apt for, that would keep you engaged and enthusiastic and the pay was no object?


----------



## TryingMara

Something to do with cats- maybe being a cat massage therapist, lol.

If you had to be a fictional creature, what would you be?


----------



## Findedeux

I would be a dragon. 

I would enjoy rolling around in my treasure and gold, roasting knights who bothered me, and flying through the sky.

...........................

Can you tell when someone is flirting with you or showing interest in you romantically?


----------



## Blue Dino

Yes I noticed a few. Not sure if I picked up on all of them though. I just know a childhood friend I grew up with has had a crush on my for a long time. But kind of lost touch with him for quite a while now. But according to his social media, he's been a stable relationship for the past few years now. Wonder if he still likes me. Probably not. But not like it matter now anymore. :stu 

- - - - - - -

Do you listen to music on the radio? If you do, what genre do you usually listen to?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't care for the stock radio stations we have here but at work if I don't have my own tunes I'll put it on one of the modern rock stations.

I do listen to a few online radio stations though for everything from
Jazz to Chillout to Reggae to Drum & Bass. You can find stations that play what you dig online easily and through apps like Tune In or Podcast Addict.

Do you have more good memories than bad from your home town or wherever you call home now?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

:lol

That's hard to say. I really don't know. Most of my memories are bad, regardless of where.

Do you think someone who can't operate a vacuum cleaner should be allowed to reproduce twice?


----------



## DarrellLicht

As in a thorough mopping? once a week. Otherwise I tend to paper-towel/cleaner certain areas when needed. 

Do you worry much about any impending doom being preached about?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Not from preachers or religious advocates, no. As far as I can tell they have been preaching the end of days since the beginning of time.

Now climate change on the other hand does concern me because I feel like I can see it happening in my lifetime. Not sure it's all about humanity because science tells us the climate has changed regularly over the planet's history but I have no doubt of our influence on it because I know as a species we've completely changed the landscape of this planet and that on its own would affect climate when not considering the pollution it's taken to make it come about.

Do you keep things just because they have potential use, not necessarily because you actually plan to use them?


----------



## peace_love

Sometimes, but Ive gotten a lot better. 

Do you like your name?


----------



## theloneleopard

I feel...mixed about it. I was actually named after a song, but people assume otherwise. I wasn't thrilled to discover that many Americans feel that it sounds like a trashy "stripper" name. Yet most people I talk to outside the U.S. seem to love it.

Do you find this site "supportive" and helpful for your social anxiety?


----------



## harrison

Overall I do. I read a lot of posts on here that just amaze me - they make me realize I've had it pretty damn easy. There are a few people on here that are genuinely lovely too.

Are you happy?


----------



## Karsten

No. I'm hoping by the time I hit 30 I'll have stumbled upon some penetrating wisdom that cures that, though. Lol.

What is something you've always wished to learn, but haven't quite set aside time for yet?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Piano/music theory are things that come to mind, otherwise seriously learning French or a second language would be good.


Where do you feel you are in life relative to your age and age group in society?


----------



## 629753

Im the greatest.

Have you thought im the greatest?


----------



## Findedeux

Canadian Brotha said:


> Piano/music theory are things that come to mind, otherwise seriously learning French or a second language would be good.
> 
> Where do you feel you are in life relative to your age and age group in society?


Relative to other people my age I am a bit behind socially. Don't really have a close circle of friends or loved one.

I have an ok job but for my age and experience I should probably have a better one.

..............

Smores or Brownies?


----------



## PrettyVanilla

I like Elsa from Frozen.  

Are you married? (Sorry strange question)


----------



## TryingMara

Findedeux said:


> Relative to other people my age I am a bit behind socially. Don't really have a close circle of friends or loved one.
> 
> I have an ok job but for my age and experience I should probably have a better one.
> 
> ..............
> 
> Smores or Brownies?


This is tough..I'm gonna go with Smores b/c I like marshmallow, but really it's a win either way.

Have you ever intervened when you thought someone was being mistreated?


----------



## Skeletra

PrettyVanilla said:


> I like Elsa from Frozen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you married? (Sorry strange question)


What are you even replying to? Lol

No, I'm not and I'll probably never be.



TryingMara said:


> This is tough..I'm gonna go with Smores b/c I like marshmallow, but really it's a win either way.
> 
> Have you ever intervened when you thought someone was being mistreated?


No. I have been tempted though, but it felt wrong to do something on a hunch. And it turns out I was wrong too that time.

Do you have a favourite fossil?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Yes. Crinoid stems. They're actually among the few fossils I'm really aware of because I used to find them all over the place when I was a kid and I thought they were unusual the first time I saw them. I didn't realize what they were until I found pictures of them at the library.










What is your favorite article of clothing that you own? Do you wear it a lot or do you just like it?


----------



## DarrellLicht

My Nicks boots I wear for work. They are literally the best boots I've owned.


Have you seen the Gotthard tunnel ceremony back in June? what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Findedeux

I just watched some of it on Youtube.

To say it was theatrical and bizarre would definitely be an understatement.

..........................

When you are dating someone (but not yet a couple) how often do you text them?


----------



## harrison

Just enough to make them want to get the next one.

Can you dance?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Considering this is commemorating a scientific facility with an objective that is difficult to comprehend and a great deal of paranoid conspiracies tied to it. Having all this religious lucifarian references paraded/celebrated in this context makes me worry. You would think a scientific research facility would be more secular. A simple ribbon cutting ceremony wouldn't suffice? Otherwise the performance in another time and place and on it's own I can appreciate.

I can only answer your question rhetorically because I haven't dated in years. Generally I text a sentence or two at a time. You want a dialog, just give me a call or wait until we meet face to face again. I don't want to be like those silly people who always have their face to their phone and don't watch whats happening around them. As if nothing else matters but you and what you're doing on your stupid space-phone. 

EDIT: Other than my sisters teaching me to slow-dance when I was little. Dancing couldn't be further away from my forte.

What did you eat for breakfast today?


----------



## JohnDoe26

I usually skip breakfast. But my first meal of today for lunch was macaroni pasta with a side of pakora (a fried Indian dish). 

When was the last time you cried and what was the reason?


----------



## drawingablank

If I hold my fingers up the light I can see a couple of hairs. That is news to me. Ugh. Now I'm hairy finger lady.:nerd: 

What rules do you live your life by?


----------



## farfegnugen

work hard, play hard. don't take yourself too seriously. try to learn something new and try something new daily. stuff like that.

Are you the type to do the most difficult thing first or put it off until the end?


----------



## Blue Dino

I try to do the most difficult thing first to get it out of the way. But as I get older, situations would come up where I cannot afford to do this anymore and forced have to do the easy things first to get it out of the way, meanwhile hoping for the best for the difficult thing I saved last. 

- - - - - - - 

If you have to pick one, what fastfood chain would you eat at?


----------



## harrison

I have a bit of Macca's (McDonald's) every now and then but I try to keep eating that crap to a minimum.

Do you think you'll still be using this site in a year's time?


----------



## h00dz

Yes, even though I have completed many things that I thought I would never do when I first joined this site, from time to time I come back and like to reconnect with fellow people like myself .

Having said that, it's hard to dive into this site when you have been inactive for awhile, so much has changed, people change or move on :/.

Do you think reality TV is as honest as it claims, if yes or no.. why?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

No. It's just a circus act. Like everything else on TV. It has to be entertaining. 

Have you ever farted in a doctor's face?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

don said:


> I have a bit of Macca's (McDonald's) every now and then but I try to keep eating that crap to a minimum.


 I've worked there. Believe me. You don't want to eat there. The fundamental quality of the food they use is not good even for the type of food that it is. . Everybody seems to love their fries but I don't think they're that great and Wendy's fries are better quality (IMO).

I could tell many stories about the cleanliness (or lack thereof) but I guess that's probably about average for fast food. Still, their equipment seems to be specifically designed to be hard to keep clean and maintain. Whoever is washing the dishes has to actually put an extraordinary amount of effort into it to get them anywhere near clean (needless to say most don't). And if you slow down to do your job properly, they yell at you so I wouldn't count on clean food from there.

Some of the stores are corporate owned and they might run things tighter and cleaner but the franchises are going to be sketchy. If you want to eat junk food you're still better off just making it yourself at home.


----------



## Skeletra

No, I have not.

Do you throw away your leftovers is do you generally reuse or eat them later?


----------



## SplendidBob

Leftovers? 

What is the worst medication you ever tried and why?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Paxil increased my anxiety, made me quite manic, and made me see flashing stars when it was supposed to do the opposite so that wasn't great. 

When was the last time you were in a hospital?


----------



## harrison

I was an inpatient at a private psychiatric hospital I used to go to a few years ago. I miss that place - it was like a country club and I met some really nice people there. 

Do you read many books?


----------



## SA go0n

I used to, but not much anymore. I think the last book I read was 6 months ago.

Do you play video games, and if so, what is your gaming system of choice?


----------



## farfegnugen

Afreen88 said:


> Today; I work in one  Currently on the night shift
> 
> Do you remember the last person you checked out and what they looked like?


Lifeguard at the pool, maybe. She was kind of young for me. Woman I met through work. Straight dark hair, petite, really pretty. Hard to describe otherwise.

And I don't really play video games anymore. They have a way of eating my time up. Maybe, I'll get back to them when I'm a great success and can afford to. 

Do you think you have a wild side? And do other people get to see it very often?


----------



## SplendidBob

Wild side might be pushing it hehe. Cheeky side perhaps, and of course grumpy side (would both of those at the same time get close? ) - I probably need to be non sober to be more wild, but the last few times I haven't been sober i just grinned a lot more and ate more stuff 

How much water (or other beverage) could you drink in one go if you had to?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Don't really know. I don't think I ever set out to find out.

Is "Asparagus" an appropriate name for a pet?


----------



## harrison

Probably has too many syllables I think.

Were you ever a smoker and if you were do you miss it? ( I do  )


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have asthma so cigs have never been my thing for obvious reasons. Those flavoured cigarillos were nice for a few puffs on the odd occasion though. I can't even smoke marijuana anymore, I only vaporize it now.

Where is a place you've been that you'd like to return to again?


----------



## TryingMara

Galway.

Are you a mostly neat or messy person?


----------



## greentea33

Neat.

Would you ever have plastic surgery?


----------



## harrison

No - I've found there's always someone that likes you no matter how crap you think you look, so why bother changing it.

Do you still use an mP3 player or do you just use your phone now?


----------



## drawingablank

What is an mp3 player? JK I keep my entire life on my phone/cloud.

What do you to unwind and relax after a stressful day?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

:lol

Well, every day is a stressful day for me. The only thing that calms me down and soothes me is listening to my favorite music for at least 3 hours straight. I don't do it often because it doesn't work the same way if I do it every day. I have to wait for things to just get to a certain point. And that point isn't a static thing. It's different every time. I have to just listen to a couple of songs when I'm having a bad day and see if it helps. If it does, I keep listening. If I doesn't I just deal with it as best I can.

If you were a grasshopper, would you jump for the pure hell of it or would you only jump to get the hell out of the way of a large boot?


----------



## harrison

I would jump just for the hell of it.

When do you think they're going to hurry up and give us earplugs like they had in "Her" - so we don't all have to walk around with wires hanging out of our heads?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

As far as I know you can already get wireless earbuds if you really want them. I guess they're bluetooth or purplegums or whatever it's called. 

Does it bother you if you're dining with someone and they eat with their mouth open? Why or why not?


----------



## Skeletra

Yes it does. Quite a lot actually. First of all, it's rude. Then the NOISES. Omg. Shut your megaphone-like mouth, please. If they're eating alone this will actually irk me enough to have to have to go to the bathroom just to get mentally calmed down (and physically, but that's harder to explain... Feels like the veins try to dig out of the skin). It actually helps if I eat something of a similar texture (that will produce the same kind of noise (muffled) in a "predictable" pattern. Not that I need everything to be predictable. Anyways, it becomes background noise again. Still annoying as **** if you chew with the mouth open. Gosh I sound crazy lol.

Do you sometimes feel like you're really going insane?


----------



## harrison

I tend to think of sanity as a spectrum. I've lost touch with reality at times when I was manic and while it was very strange it was also quite interesting. Wouldn't want to be like that all the time though.

Do you have a good memory?


----------



## SplendidBob

Nope, horrible 

When was the last time you were drunk or otherwise under the influence? Did anything interesting happen?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was buzzed on red wine last night and no nothing interesting happened, I was just chillin watching shows. Gonna do the same tonight.

What's your favorite(or most common) form of stress relief?


----------



## harrison

I like walking on the beach early in the morning, or getting a massage - hopefully I can do it again fairly soon.

Can you skype using the camera or is it too nerve-wracking?


----------



## greentea33

I've never used skype. 
Or my webcam period.


Do you have any tattoos? If not, what would you get if you had to pick something?


----------



## JohnDoe26

I don't have tattoos but if I had to choose, I'd probably get this religious symbol (it's the holy name of Jesus):










Have you ever had a panic attack, and what was it like and what triggered it?


----------



## harrison

As far as I can recall I've had 2 of them - one was when I was sitting in an AA meeting or something like it. They used to force us to go to them when I was in a drug clinic years ago and to say I hated them would be a bit of an understatement (the AA meetings that is). It scared the living daylights out of me. A terrible feeling.

Does your sleep seem to affect your mental health?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'd guess a medical condition of some sort but it's just as likely to be a car accident really.

What's the biggest/most important event you've avoided because of anxiety and/or depression?


----------



## Dreaming1111

High School Reunions! 

Do you ever wish you could be a famous person? If so who?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

No way. I never understood that.

Do you have a favorite facial expression (on someone else)?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not sure I do but it's pretty hot when gals bite their lips...

Do you live alone?/Would you live alone?


----------



## TryingMara

I don't live alone, because I can't afford it right now. I would love to though.

When do you feel most confident?


----------



## AllTheSame

When I'm with my kids, without a doubt.

Which would you prefer....beer and wings with a date, in front of a movie at your (or her) place....or a somewhat formal dinner at a nice place, nice bottle of red or white wine, then an art gallery or museum?


----------



## coeur_brise

Wine and dine. 

When was your last wine and dine or is that ever really a thing that happens..lately?


----------



## harrison

I used to do that sort of thing when I was a kid with an old girlfriend. We'd blow a large part of our pay packets on a fancy meal and champagne etc pretending to be rich. We'd get all dressed up and then drive back to her place in my VW Beetle - it was great. Certainly no museums or art galleries afterwards though. We had a lot more fun that that.

Have you ever put your photo on here - and does it bother you if people know what you look like?


----------



## springbreeze1

I have.

Not as much as if people in my real life see me here. But even that wouldn't bother me that much, since people in my rl got to figure out that I have issues.

Have you recently went to see a movie alone?


----------



## harrison

I go to the movies alone quite a bit. I enjoy it much more that way. I can remember ages ago wondering if other people were thinking I didn't have any friends or something for going alone but now I couldn't care less - a lot of people do it.

Do you download pirated movies?


----------



## spitfire444

No, I watch on streams.

Do you think you will be on this site for a long time ?


----------



## SplendidBob

Yeh, on and off probably. I don't really use it for SA support or anything, its just somewhere to hang out online for me, it isn't really filling a void for me so whatever happens irl I will probably still hang out here.

Which of the following meats would you eat:

Ostrich
Bear
Horse
Dog
Cat
Squirrel
Boar
Kangaroo
Goat


----------



## Canadian Brotha

splendidbob said:


> Which of the following meats would you eat:
> 
> Ostrich
> Bear
> Horse
> Dog
> Cat
> Squirrel
> Boar
> Kangaroo
> Goat


I would only try horse, dog, or cat in absolute desperate measures, goat meat is absolutely nasty in every way, the rest if be open to freely try


Afreen88 said:


> How many tabs do you have open at this moment, and what are the websites?


I'm replying on my phone but currently I have two tabs open, one to an illegal stream of an EFL Cup match and the other is SAS

Do you like ethnic foods? Are you open to trying them?


----------



## spitfire444

Yes. Like trying new foods from disparate cultures.

Do you work too hard ?


----------



## Pongowaffle

No. I don't think I strive enough opportunities to warrant having to work too hard. It is something I kept promising myself to change. But never did. There is no excuse for me especially with how mundane and how much free time I have with a minimal social life. There is actually more reason for me to find productive things to keep myself busy. But here I am. 

How many siblings do you have and how is your relationship with them if you have any?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

For a sec there, I thought you were asking how many saplings I have and I was going to say I don't think I have any saplings. But that didn't sound right and once I cleaned the crap out of my eyes and shook the cobwerbs out of my head, I saw that it was actually "siblings". I thought for another few seconds that that's kind of a strange word to use in everyday conversation but then I realized that it doesn't really matter and so, I must say I have a sister and we're cool. We get along better than we ever have but that's probably because we don't live together. 

How much time total in your life have you spent watching the activities of caterpillars and/or grasshoppers? (I'm thinking about grasshoppers a lot lately. Probably because motorcycles look like grasshoppers with wheels).


----------



## Dreaming1111

^^ Holy Cow :lol


----------



## farfegnugen

I have been more of an ant and squirrel watcher. Grasshoppers seem more like crash dummies. They seem to leap in without any thought to what they're doing.

Do you normally take the elevator or do you prefer to use the stairwell?


----------



## fairyface

farfegnugen said:


> I have been more of an ant and squirrel watcher. Grasshoppers seem more like crash dummies. They seem to leap in without any thought to what they're doing.
> 
> Do you normally take the elevator or do you prefer to use the stairwell?


I usually take the stairs if I have the choice, Ive a fear of getting stuck in the lift and I hate those awkward few seconds of being in a lift with strangers or people I dont know very well.

If you had a time machine where and when would you go to?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Maybe 1962-69 to see all the Jazz greats in their prime live, with luck get in on a session or two.

Are you a smoker?


----------



## Pongowaffle

Not cigarettes. But I hit the bong and vape from time to time during weekend evenings along with a few beers. 


How handy are you around the house?


----------



## Skeletra

I do the laundry and scoop the cat poop.. Ocassionally I make dinner.

What is the best and the worst things about Autumn?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The best thing is it's never too hot during the day, the worst thing is with the temperature fluctuating so much it can be easy to overdress and be too hot or under dress and be too cold.

What's your favorite season?


----------



## harrison

Summer - I don't like being cold.

Are you getting sick of this type of forum? (To me it seems outdated and a bit ridiculous.)


----------



## blue53669

Me, not yet... I'm also new to the forum so it's too soon to be sick of it

Is anyone old enough to have taken a typing class on an actual typewriter? I did in 9th grade (1990ish) but it was an electric typewriter so the keys pressed easily, not like the old fashioned ones that you have to pound on.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Electric typewriter is what I learned on. 

Have you ever gone to a wine tasting?


----------



## Skeletra

No.

Do you ever feel like your bones are extra pointy when you're trying to sleep? Or like you have too many bones? Or like your limbs prevent you from finding a comfortable pose?


----------



## Joycee

No. I feel my brain has too many issues to think about. No time to bother about my body.

What is the best movie/ best book you have read or seen?


----------



## Pongowaffle

I was never big on reading books. I never really enjoyed it. Reading comprehension has been one of my weaknesses. I try to get into it once because I thrive a lot on my creativity and imagination. Reading books I thought will further expand this. But I just hated reading. If anything though, the one book I enjoyed reading was The Road. It was relatively short book and easy to read. I am also pretty into cyberpunk or post apocalyptic themes so I was really interested into a few of Daniel Gibson's novels. But after trying to read a few I just couldn't really comprehend them well no matter how hard I try. I am just not born to be a book person probably.  

Do you have trouble and extra anxiety when you run into people you use to know? Former friends and relationships that you have not seen in a long time or such.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> No.
> 
> Do you ever feel like your bones are extra pointy when you're trying to sleep? Or like you have too many bones? Or like your limbs prevent you from finding a comfortable pose?


 Is that why you picked Skeletra for your name? :smile2:


----------



## Skeletra

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is that why you picked Skeletra for your name?


Hehe, no, I used to get bullied for being too skinny 
--

I do get a little more awkward, and part of me feels like I should at least say hi, while another part of me feels like I should pretend I forgot them If it's been more than a couple of years and they were just friends. If they were more, like a boyfriend or a best friend, I feel like I should pretend I didn't see them.

How often do you vacuum your place (House, apartment, room)?


----------



## Pongowaffle

About once a week I vacuum my rug. My home now is mostly hardwood flooring so I mostly sweep and I do that twice a week. I have a husky and she sheds ALOT. If I had saved up all of her shed coat for far, I can probably have enough to make about a dozen pillows with them. 

How often do you catch a cold?


----------



## spitfire444

Very rarely - few times ever.

How do you like your toast ?


----------



## Dreaming1111

I like my toast dark so it's nice and crisp 


Do you sleep on your stomach, back, or sides?


----------



## Pongowaffle

Lol perfectly timed question for me. I sleep on my side my whole life. With recurring back issues now I am currently experimenting with sleeping positions this past weeks. It looks like every sleeping position has pros and cons. No one good sleeping position. 

How often do you wash your hands after using the restroom?


----------



## Trooper

Every single time, without fail.

How many hours sleep (on average) do you get per night/day ?.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have a horrendous sleep pattern/schedule but I'd say maybe 6 in patches every night.

Do you like to go to the mall to shop and hang out?


----------



## harrison

Yes, I do. I love shopping malls - I think I like them more than most people. The best ones I've been to have been in SE Asia - one in Jakarta called Grand Indonesia is absolutely beautiful. Another one I went to up in Bangkok had a shop with a couple of Roll's Royces parked inside it - it was amazing.

Do you get lonely?


----------



## Skeletra

Oddly enough I get more lonely when I'm surrounded by people I don't like and don't fit in with. I don't feel lonely when I'm all by myself at home, when I'm actually alone.

Same question?


----------



## harrison

Skeletra said:


> Oddly enough I get more lonely when I'm surrounded by people I don't like and don't fit in with. *I don't feel lonely when I'm all by myself at home, when I'm actually alone.*
> 
> Same question?


I would say that's the sign of a true introvert - you don't need other people's company.

I get terribly lonely. I am right now actually - it's horrible. I need more people in my life.

Have you ever done any volunteer work?


----------



## Blue Dino

Yeah from time to time. But usually only when I have to. I use to do volunteer work when schools require me to do certain hours as a requirement for graduation. Nowadays, I usually do them to work off a traffic citation ticket because if you choose to pay off the ticket on the spot, the citation costs are very very high. Doing volunteer work, you only have to do little to waive the entire ticket. And most times during those volunteer work, one just sits around. 

- - - - - - - 

How often do you have late night food cravings?


----------



## harrison

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah from time to time. But usually only when I have to. I use to do volunteer work when schools require me to do certain hours as a requirement for graduation. *Nowadays, I usually do them to work off a traffic citation ticket because if you choose to pay off the ticket on the spot*, the citation costs are very very high. Doing volunteer work, you only have to do little to waive the entire ticket. And most times during those volunteer work, one just sits around.
> 
> - - - - - - -
> 
> How often do you have late night food cravings?


Haha - now that sounds a lot like the "volunteer" work that I've had to do. 
I'm actually thinking about doing real volunteer work soon though.

I get late-night cravings quite a bit - and my sleep gets disturbed quite often too with my moods. Although things have settled down a lot since I started my pills again.

Do you watch much TV?


----------



## Trooper

No, I do have a TV, and do pay the licence fee, but it hasn't been plugged in or switched of for many years. I manly catch programmes I wish to watch via online sources via my computer. But do plan to use the TV as a monitor for my computer at some point, as it has a much larger screen than the one I am currently using.

Do you walk much ?.


----------



## farfegnugen

I walk a good bit but I run for exercise. I mostly park from the far reaches of parking lot when I go shopping or take the stairs when I could take the elevator or take a long circuitous route through the buildings I'm in. I sort of like walking as it helps me collect my thoughts.

What art form is most appealing to you?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm a musician so that would have to be my top pick but I enjoy many types as I am a creative person.

Do you enjoy the season of Autumn?


----------



## Skeletra

It's a strange name, but I could get used to it.

Do you have a favourite juice?


----------



## Trooper

Coffee bean juice

Are you afraid of heights ?.


----------



## Blue Dino

Not that I know of. But probably to a certain degree. 

Do you have a favorite board game?


----------



## Skeletra

Dungeon quest! It has everything I like in a board game. Treasures, tiles, monsters, it's largely luck based and it's going to be at least slightly different every time you play it. Plus it's fun.
Close second would be Smallworld. Treasures, monsters, replayability.. it's great .

Same question


----------



## Trooper

Backgammon (though only ever played it on a computer, not a real board)

Have you done a handstand (stood on your hands) ?.


----------



## BeamMeUp

Yes but only when I was younger. Haven't tried now lol.

If you could go into outer space what would be the first thing you would do?


----------



## BobbyJean

I would play in antigravity of course 


If you had only one wish what would it be?


----------



## springbreeze1

That I will get involved in a fatal accident some sufficiently long time after I bought a big life insurance to not look suspicious.

Do you think that you have a young heart? That your mental age is younger than your physical age?



BobbyJean said:


> I would play in antigravity of course
> 
> If you had only one wish what would it be?


----------



## BobbyJean

Yes and no, I have a young heart with an old soul. 


If you could go anywhere in the world where would you go and why?


----------



## Trooper

Explore the Amazon rainforest and see with my own eyes all the natural beauty it has to offer, before human beings finally destroy it and it is lost forever.

If you could do one thing in your life (and anything at all was possible), what would it be ?.


----------



## Skeletra

Whoops. I dont have an answer to that, can't delete on phone.


----------



## BobbyJean

Trooper said:


> Explore the Amazon rainforest and see with my own eyes all the natural beauty it has to offer, before human beings finally destroy it and it is lost forever.
> 
> If you could do one thing in your life (and anything at all was possible), what would it be ?.


(nice answer btw)

I would be a time traveler

When was your best year and why?


----------



## Pongowaffle

2007. Graduated college. Got my first career based full time job. Got engaged to my gf at the time. Crazy thing is all of those happened within 5 months. I should've played the lottery non stop during that period lol. I might've win the jackpot. 

When was the last time you have gotten a crush on a stranger you have seen on a recurring basis?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

There's this one woman I see at a local grocery store (she works there). I have been going to that store for years and she has been working there for as long as I can remember. I've never spoken to her. I've never even gotten close enough to read her name. She's not attractive in the popular sense. She's very plain looking (which I actually like). I notice her every time. I don't know that I'd say it's a crush. I don't sit around thinking about her constantly or anything but I guess it's as close as it gets for me.

Does your washing machine have it's own quirky noises that it makes that are not normal for that model but for some reason it just does (but keeps working fine anyway)?


----------



## ironjellyfish

No, I use a coin operated one. It's pretty quiet.

Best concert you went to?


----------



## Skeletra

Dream Theatre (anniversary tour).
Not their biggest fan ever, but damn was that a good concert.

Are you decorating for Halloween?


----------



## Trooper

Yes, but only if I was to have one of my own, and a partner, permitting...

Have you ever found a tune/song that you've never heard before, but end up liking it so much, you can't stop playing it ?.


----------



## ironjellyfish

Yes, the last one was 90 by Pompeya. Very chilled. 




Which mythical creature do you wish was real?


----------



## Trooper

I really had to think this one through, because there are so many mythical creature to choose from, but have settled on the *'Centaur'* because it closely matches my star sign.

If you could go back to a time in the past to live, what year would it be and why ?.


----------



## ironjellyfish

I think I'd go back to a year in the Bronze Age when, okay, things were tough but a lot simpler. Centaurs are cool, btw.

If it were possible for you to live comfortably on the moon in isolation, only visiting the Earth once in a while, would you?


----------



## springbreeze1

OMG, Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! 

It would be sweeter if the annual visit to the Earth can be skipped . That is like my dream job. 

Do you have problem catching up with all the new techs?


----------



## Trooper

No, I usually make it one of the first things I do in the morning when having my first coffee, after reading the general global and local news that is.

If you could choose any illness to replace the SA you currently have, what would it be ?.

Oops, I hadn't realised springbreeze1 had posted before me, sorry for that. Corrected now.


----------



## ironjellyfish

:laugh:

Maybe some kind of psychopathy. They don't seem to have a care in the world! >

If you could invent something, what would it be?


----------



## Trooper

Probably a device that would eradicate all weapons and knowledge of weapons (development, creation thus existence) from the repertoire of the human race.

If you could change the human body in just one way, which would be of benefit to us, what would that change be ?.


----------



## ironjellyfish

I'd snip out hatred from the DNA strand.

What was one of the happiest moments of your life?


----------



## blue53669

When my husband proposed

Do you believe in the idea of karma?


----------



## ironjellyfish

Yes, I do.

Favorite planet?


----------



## greentea33

Umm. This one I guess cause it's all I know.

Do you prefer more or less active moderation on the forums you visit?


----------



## Trooper

It really depends on the type of forum it is, and the type of subjects they cover. But generally I prefer a sensible and logical level of moderating, enough to protect people from extreme levels of offence, intimidation or potential spam, but not too much to stifle a decent level of debate or information sharing. But then nothing is perfect, and hopefully there will be some openness to allow for some adjustment (in said moderation) to cater for different types of topic.

If you could live to a certain age, still having reasonable health and mental and physical ability, what age would that be ?.


----------



## harrison

Trooper said:


> It really depends on the type of forum it is, and the type of subjects they cover. But generally I prefer a sensible and logical level of moderating, enough to protect people from extreme levels of offence, intimidation or potential spam, but not too much to stifle a decent level of debate or information sharing. But then nothing is perfect, and hopefully there will be some openness to allow for some adjustment (in said moderation) to cater for different types of topic.
> 
> *If you could live to a certain age, still having reasonable health and mental and physical ability, what age would that be ?*.


If I could have those things I would want to live forever.

Same question.


----------



## Skeletra

90

Do you eat breakfast every day?


----------



## Trooper

No. In actual fact, I pretty much skip it every day. I'm not really one for eating soon after waking up.

If you could become famous for something, what area would that be in, and why ?.


----------



## harrison

Maybe a famous writer? People often tell me I should write a book - usually after they hear about some of the stuff I've done. But I don't think I could do it and I would hate the attention.

Do you have a facebook account?


----------



## Blue Dino

Yes. But I don't really update it much though. 

- - - - - - - 

Do you drink wine regularly?


----------



## springbreeze1

No. I used to drink beer semi regularly though, that is I drank either a beer or a soda almost everyday. But after I turned 40, I stopped to prevent weight gain.

Do you prefer PC/laptop or tablet?


----------



## greentea33

Omg. Laptop. I hate this tablet but I can't pick up my laptop right now and probably won't be able to for awhile. 

I'll do what Don does and say "same question" for next user.😀


----------



## Inside

frankhassa said:


> Omg. Laptop. I hate this tablet but I can't pick up my laptop right now and probably won't be able to for awhile.
> 
> I'll do what Don does and say "same question" for next user.&#128512;


PC completely. I don't want to spend more time on my phone than I already do.

Do you work out or exercise?


----------



## kesker

Inside said:


> PC completely. I don't want to spend more time on my phone than I already do.
> 
> Do you work out or exercise?


Most every day or depression swallows me.

What would you do right now if fear didn't exist for you?


----------



## Trooper

Learn to drive and get a better paid job or start my own general maintenance company (I have most of my own tools).

If you could choose your ideal partner, which famous person would come close to being that person ?.


----------



## shana

Joseph Gordon Leavitt. He seems intelligent, kind, and a guy I would like to date. 

Do you live independently, or with your parents, or your spouse and kids, or with friends?


----------



## Trooper

With immediate family (brothers), but mother has since passed.

Do you have something missing in your life, if so, what is it ?.


----------



## Azazello

Family


What is the nicest thing a stranger has ever done for you?


----------



## SplendidBob

A few years back I went on a long walk when doing a 48 hour fast, no coat, in November (I was also doing cold exposure stuff :lol), and managed to get lost. I had no phone on me, and was out in the fields with no idea of where I was or which direction I should go in. I found a random house and a very nice lady there gave me some water and drove me back to my car.

What is the nicest thing you have ever done for a stranger?


----------



## Azazello

splendidbob said:


> A few years back I went on a long walk when doing a 48 hour fast, no coat, in November (I was also doing cold exposure stuff :lol), and managed to get lost. I had no phone on me, and was out in the fields with no idea of where I was or which direction I should go in. I found a random house and a very nice lady there gave me some water and drove me back to my car.
> 
> What is the nicest thing you have ever done for a stranger?


I get a lot of satisfaction from doing things for strangers, it brightens up my day seeing another person smile. But I don't think anything comes close to the knowledge that the blood I donated was used to help someone get better, especially now that they text you when the blood is used. It's a pretty special feeling knowing that my life is not a complete and utter failure when it comes to impact it has on others.

Have you ever had a blood transfusion?


----------



## Trooper

No. But I have been meaning to give blood at some point, and actually plucked up the courage about a year and a half ago, but on speaking to one of the medical staff, they said that they were currently on a lunch break, but I could come back in an hour. I chickened out and never went back.

If you could change anything in your life (other than your SA), what would it be ?.


----------



## kesker

My locale. I'd move to Hawaii.

Did you have your five seconds of fame? (doesn't have to be actual fame, could be a triumph that was recognized by people)


----------



## springbreeze1

I was famous in my high school because I was average in grades but ended up being #8 in college entrance exam, which was pretty much all that counted in high school in China as much as academics is concerned. I believe I must have inspired generation of students  .

Have you been in a sports team?


----------



## Trooper

No. though I did participate in team sport, but was usually one of the last to be picked, or placed in goal.

Do you ever wish you were born in a different era, if so, which one, and why ?.


----------



## kesker

I think the classical period. I'd have liked to hang with that Mozart dude.

Who is your favorite performing artist?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Don't really have one.

What is your least favorite question?


----------



## Tetragammon

Wow that's a doozy. I guess any question that involves religion, especially combined with an assumption. Like "Where did you go on your mission?" I actually got asked that before, at work of all places, when someone assumed I was still a Mormon. Awkward...

If you could change one thing about the world, what would it be?


----------



## Trooper

Make it flat... :b

No seriously, I believe that the world is way over populated (especially with regards to human beings) and would like to see much more control (globally) of the worlds expansion of the human population. This sort of virus like expansion is just not sustainable or even fair, considering the finite resource this planet has to offer, and there has to be some sort of control, as this just can not carry on.

If you were given $50,000 (the GBP equivalent of £3 at the latest exchange rate :b), no sorry, or £50,000, what would you do with it ?.


----------



## Azazello

LOL I actually thought of responding to the make the world better question with the same answer but chickened out.

I would visit the places on my dream destinations list and then leave 10 grand for Dignitas. 


Do you have a favourite word that you use all the time to the point of it being annoying?


----------



## Trooper

I wouldn't say they were favourite words, as such, but I do tend to use then quite a lot, and guess they can become annoying or irritating over time. One would be the word 'Sorry' for a lot of reasons (as a means of saying 'excuse me' for example), and the other would be 'Brilliant', much like the way Bill and Ted use their favourite word 'Excellent!'. But I'd be inclined to think that the word 'Sorry' would most likely be the one that would be the most annoying, as It's it most likely the one I use the most.

If you were travelling on public transport, and the next bus/train that arrived was completely packed, with barely enough space for one more person, would you squeeze on knowing it could be a long and uncomfortable journey, or wait for the next bus/train that had more space (not knowing however long that may be) ?.


----------



## Azazello

I wouldn't squeeze in. My commute both ways is already 3 hours, I don't have a life outside of work, so waiting until the next bus, or finding an alternative route wouldn't bother me one bit. Plus, I usually have a book with me so it gives me that extra reading time. 

Have you ever initiated conversation with a stranger on a public transport?


----------



## Trooper

Yes, although quite brief (and not quite sure what prompted me), but it did start out reasonably well to begin with, but then there was that terrifyingly awkward silence, which made me feel even more self conscious than I normally am. I began thinking I wish I hadn't bother in the first place, and pretty much haven't tried it since.

Have you ever missed the last bus/train and had to walk the rest of your journey ?.


----------



## Azazello

Used to do that quite a lot when I was younger. Had once walked from Notting Hill to Wembley. Haven't done it in a while as there are always other options of getting back home, especially with night tube now. 

Have you ever been a witness to a crime?


----------



## harrison

Only when I was the one committing the crime. 

Do you have a bad temper?


----------



## greentea33

Maybe.:smile2: 



Do you lie often?


----------



## Azazello

It's the only position I can sleep in 

If someone were to get you a BD present, what would be your ideal gift?


----------



## harrison

No I tell the truth most of the time now. I'm too old and tired and have been through too much to care anymore.

(I have a disgraceful temper btw - but I think my ex-wife's is probably worse. Nothing like an angry Italian.)

Do you ever think about changing your avatar?


----------



## harrison

Azazello said:


> It's the only position I can sleep in
> 
> *If someone were to get you a BD present, what would be your ideal gift?*


Now that's what I call a question. I have no idea how to answer it though.


----------



## greentea33

2 questions?

Ive already said I want a male prostitute for hugs.

For Don's question....ive once again made it so that I can't see avatars....only I did it intentionally this time so I don't care about mine or anyone elses.

Do you hate autocorrect with a passion?


----------



## Azazello

I don't have it on my phone and don't mind on my PC but then I don't make many mistakes, unless I'm high on meds.


If you could study any university subject for free what would it be?


----------



## springbreeze1

No I don't know how I'm going to live without autocorrection. I'm useless when it comes to spelling.

oops.

I really want to learn physics, but since it's useless, I may be better off learning something more interesting, like arts lol.

Do you sing in shower?


----------



## Azazello

I only know the Iko Iko song but have never sang it in a shower. I guess there is a first time for everything...

Do you ever talk to yourself aloud?


----------



## harrison

A little bit sometimes - but not much really thank God. I wouldn't want to make a habit out of something like that.

And no-one answered that other question about BD? I honestly am lost for words - which is quite rare.


----------



## greentea33

Didn't she mean birthday present?


----------



## Azazello

frankhassa said:


> Didn't she mean birthday present?


She did


----------



## greentea33

Thought so.lol. Wondering what don was thinking?


----------



## harrison

Yeah, sorry about that ladies. I have a terrible mind - I was thinking Bondage and Domination for some reason. Not sure where that came from.


----------



## greentea33

Ha ha. Wtf?


That's funny though. It's OK you're in the over 30 section.


----------



## Azazello

Ummm on that note lol ... lemme just restart the questions...

Have you ever pranked anyone?


----------



## Trooper

No, but I have seen someone have a prank played on them. Think Lucozade, empty bottle, and someone needing a pee. I think you can guess the rest... :b

Have you ever watched a horror or scary movie/film alone ?.


----------



## harrison

I think I saw "Sixth Sense" on my own. Someone told me that wasn't even scary but it scared the hell out of me.

Do you get embarassed going to the cinema alone?


----------



## Azazello

I used to do it a lot but have gone off most of the horror recently. Kinda miss the tingling on the back of my neck and peering into the darkness imagining things that could be hiding there. Quite an adrenaline rush...

EDIT: don's question - not at all. In fact I prefer it.

Can you do DYI repairs at home or do you rely on 'specialists'?


----------



## harrison

No, I always just pay someone. 

If you found 400 pounds in a book in an Op shop - would you keep it or give it to the shop?


----------



## Trooper

I'd give it to the shop keeper, after all, it is theirs, but in my book, it would be mine.

If you came home, and found you had been burgled, what would be the very first thing you would do ?.


----------



## Azazello

Check that my external hard drive hasn't been stolen. It has all my family pictures and is the only genuinely valuable thing I possess.

What is your "happy place"?


----------



## springbreeze1

I honestly don't have one. My (mom's) home used to be that place but after college, my anxiety started to be pervasive and I basically had no where to hide from it since. Now my own home is slightly better than else where I suppose, but I almost feel as at ease when I'm in a public place as I'm in my home.

Are you dog's person, cat's person, or none?


----------



## Trooper

Either a cat or a dog person, I don't favour one over the other. Though I don't currently have any pets at the moment.

Have you ever accidentally forgotten a family members birthday ?.


----------



## Azazello

Yes, my memory is piss poor and I have once forgotten my Mum's BD. Thank goodness for interflora. 

What would be your reaction if someone bought you flowers?


----------



## Trooper

I'd be quite surprised (being a bloke and all that), as I have never received flowers before. But I would gladly accept them, and display them somewhere to show my appreciation.

If a friend was in difficulty while swimming in a pool, what would you do ?.


----------



## Azazello

Aah, as a freshly qualified First Aider (just finished my course last Friday), I'm keen to answer the question correctly - call for help, throw in the lifebuoy, etc. But real life is a lot more complicated than that. So I would say it depends. What sort of pool, how long they have been struggling, etc. If the panic has not yet set in properly, I would probably dive in after having called for help. But if they are thrashing about badly, then the only rational thing to do would be to follow the book or risk both of us drowning. 

In the above situation would you be capable of putting your emotions aside and thinking rationally?


----------



## Trooper

I'm not sure, I'd like to think I could manage, however, having not ever been in a situation like that (involving a friend), I'm really really not sure. But I know I'd scream the ceiling down to call for help (anxiety or not). Then I'd seriously think about what to do next.

If you were ask to go on a blind date, that was arranged through friends or family (and you never knew this person), would you still go ?.


----------



## Azazello

I did it once - NEVER again!!! It was AWFUL! And the guy was an absolute bellend - a lawyer who thought women should keep their opinions to themselves. The only good thing about that date was him storming out of the bar (after I told him what I thought of him) followed by the guy who was with the girl who arranged that date. They split up the following day :/

What would be your least stressful idea of a first date?


----------



## springbreeze1

I'd be less stressed if I were sure she's already attracted to me. Otherwise I'd be basically waiting for rejection to happen.

Would you want to date someone who is shy or who is very outgoing?


----------



## Azazello

If I liked them as a person, I don't think it would matter; although, I would find it easier being around someone who is shy, simply because of my own personal anxieties. 


How do you feel about people who have to talk through the movies?


----------



## Trooper

Oh, I'm not really sure, not that I have ever really been on a date before anyway.
But looking at it from a less stressful and easy (easier ?) for both parties point of view.
I guess I'd have to say probably the cinema, to watch a film the was agreeable to both.
Call it a cop-out, but I think it would help make it easier to feel comfortable in each other
company, to start with. Once the film has finish, it would give each other a topic to start 
chatting about. The rest, should come along a lot easier, I would think...

Hey!, a newbies guide to a first date ^^^, written by a newbie. :b

Oops!, I really need to learn to type faster...

@Azazello They really annoy me, I would possibly tell them to be quiet (if I was feeling brave), or get up an walk out, if they were persistent.

If a member of public was to tread on your toe (and it really hurt), and they were not at all apologetic, how would you react ?.


----------



## kesker

it depends on the day but, yes, I'm capable of (and have) done it. mostly, I've been received well. Wait staff generally are pretty responsive and quite gracious. Several times they comped the meal and/or the drinks. Of course, if I'm in one of my down phases, I don't even consider mentioning anything.

Are you afraid of telling people how much they mean to you?


----------



## Azazello

Friends - no. Loved ones - terrified. Not just telling them how much they mean to me but also giving myself freedom to like them more that I feel is safe for me. 


Same question. (It's a good question.)


----------



## greentea33

No. I just think they don't want to hear it.

Same question again because it is good and I'm too tired to think.


----------



## Trooper

I've never been able to tell anyone how I really feel about them, friends or family. Friends, because I've not really had any (not in the true sense of the word anyway), though I do still know someone I have known since school, but that is more of an extended acquaintance (if you like) than a friend. As for family, we have never been bought up to be open or close, and any feelings (bad or good) were usually kept to oneself, so there has always been this feeling of isolation and disconnection with throughout my life.

I was going to say 'The same question to the next person', but thought that it would just be lazy of me, and its already been 'passed on' a couple of times already.

Have you ever had a friend or a family member that you (felt you) could truly connect with ?. That you could tell them pretty much anything you wanted to without the feeling that you were being judged, and felt comfortable and at ease in their presence ?.


----------



## spitfire444

Yes, a few over the years. Friends not fam.

Do you sometimes think aliens have landed when you look at modern technology and modern advances ?


----------



## Trooper

No, I just put it down to humans want for constant progression, (the need to improve). I actually embrace most of it, and can see the benefits. But there is a limit to what I will embrace (technology wise), and sometimes think we have gone passed this sensible and useful point in certain areas. But money talks, and if there is money to be made, there will be a technology developed to bring that cash rolling in, whether it is of actual benefit to anyone or not.

Considering the burden that SA places on the suffer, and how it can severely limit our lives. Would you ever consider dating a humanoid robot or having a relationship with one, if it ever became a possibility ?.


----------



## JohnDoe26

Probably not date them but have a sexual relationship? Maybe. They would have to look absolutely life-like, like the kind you see in the movies where you basically can't tell the difference between the real human or the robot. Otherwise, no. I'd feel like a creep and a loser who's basically doing a blow up doll.

What is one view or opinion you have that has changed and become more conservative as you've gotten older?


----------



## Azazello

My view on sex and promiscuity. 

What made you smile today?


----------



## Trooper

I'm not really sure, but I think it may have been a post I read here on the forum. I can't remember what it was about, but I definitely had a good chuckle.

If all your issues with SA were suddenly no longer a problem, what would be the very first thing you would do, that you currently cannot ?.


----------



## greentea33

Drive away and hang out somewhere new for awhile. Im so tired of this place.

Do you prefer baths or showers?


----------



## Azazello

Showers, definitely. I like how my mind tricks me into thinking that the water 'washes' off my stress. However, I do love the feeling of submerging my entire body in water (I just get bored sitting in a bath).

People on SAS often complain that they don't have [m]any friends. Do you think you could be friends with a member of an opposite sex a) if there is no sexual attraction to begin with; or b) without developing 'transference'/becoming overly dependent on them emotionally/falling in love with them?


----------



## harrison

I already have a friend of the opposite sex. I've had a few in my life as I tend to be drawn more to women because I think I communicate more like them than men.

How many people are there in your life whose opinion_ really_ matters to you?


----------



## Azazello

don said:


> I already have a friend of the opposite sex. I've had a few in my life as I tend to be drawn more to women because I think I communicate more like them than men.
> 
> How many people are there in your life whose opinion_ really_ matters to you?


Tut tut you didn't answer the actual question 

I happen to work with and know some extremely bright, well educated and experienced people, whose opinions I value immensely. I revere competency of all kind and enjoy learning from others in that regard. But this applies to, shall we say, the external worldview. My emotional well-being... I'm not sure. You need insight into this in order to offer an opinion and not many do. I suppose their opinions would still matter but not to a degree where they may influence me. They may occasionally stumble on something that could resonate with me but not as an educated opinion.

What's for lunch? I'm starving.


----------



## Azazello

@don
I wish friendships were easier. I hope you don't mind me being persistent (this is an interview after all and I'm painfully curious) but do tel me if I get a bit much, I have trouble discerning people's boundaries at times when it comes to personal questions. Glad you have someone that matters.

For a long time I have not. I don't have anyone outside of this forum that I talk to on any regular basis at all, other than occasional Skype with my Mum. Until recently, I pretty much minded my own business here. I'm not good at maintaining regular contact. Last time I tried - earlier this year - I had a major breakdown and curled up in my shell for several months until I felt better only by then the person blocked me. It wasn't until a couple of months ago that all of a sudden a handful of people reached out to me. Since then we've been in semi-regular contact, and there is one person now that I talk to every day, even if it's just a quick Hi/How are you. Makes me feel human again.

What was the bravest thing you have ever done, anxiety wise?


----------



## Azazello

I wouldn't call it brave but the most out of my comfort zone thing I did this year was my going on a cruise. I regretted buying the ticket almost as soon as I paid for it but the trip was non-refundable so I was stuck with it. I remained in denial about going for as long as I could to the point of almost being refused a visa because I applied too late. The day before departure I had a major panic attack at work. My colleague had me promise her that I wouldn't let it stop me and asked for proof that I actually got on a boat. I packed literally 4 hours before departure and up until the boarding was ready to turn back at any second. I wasn't at all bothered about the money I'd lose, my sanity was more important. Once on the boat, things kinda kept me busy until night time and the following day, when I went to pieces and just spent the time cooked up in the cabin crying and feeling like a complete tool. Fortunately, that time was spent at sea so I didn't miss anything. Afterwards things kinda fell into their places and I just focused on taking pictures. As long as I had my camera with me I was OK. I only missed one thing because of my anxiety but it wasn't a particularly big deal. Overall the trip was a great success and I'm glad I did it. 

Do you have a goofy thing that you like to do on your own or with someone close that makes you giggle and perks your mood up?


----------



## Pongowaffle

Most nights I like to stand on my balcony drinking something. When I am down to my last sip, I like to splash the last sip of liquid from my mug into the air as hard as possible to see how far up and far it splashes into my yard. The effects are best when it is cold out and I am drinking something steaming hot. 

What was the last thing a stranger did to annoy you?


----------



## Trooper

Someone in front of me going up the station staircase as slow as possible while carrying a suitcase, while the train I needed to catch was pulling into the station. Yes I know I could have offered to carry it up the stairs for them (and would have), if only I wasn't feeling too awkward to ask.

Have you ever been bold (care to share the experience if so) ?.


----------



## Azazello

December is a really bad month for me. To cope with my "dark" days I like to do things that are out of my comfort zone and that hopefully result in someone else having a better day than I do. I can't remember whether it was Xmas Eve or NY Eve but I got a whole load of boxes of chocolates and on my way to and from work gave 'em away to random people. Gave a box to a bus driver after some drunk shouted at her, a bunch to the staff at Holborn station, security at our building, and on the way back to random passengers many refused but those that didn't couldn't stop smiling and happily chatted with me and amongst themselves, in the end I think there were 3 or 4 of us talking away and the two young women who got off before me gave me a massive hug on the way out. I don't have friends or family here. No one to feel festive with but that day really felt like I wasn't alone. Perhaps this was a reason why I didn't slide into a full blown meltdown that time.

Is there a fictional character that you wish you could inhabit, someone to bring out the *best *in you?


----------



## greentea33

:laugh:Carl from my avatar.

Speaking of.....what is your favorite adult cartoon?


----------



## springbreeze1

Family guy

What is the biggest diy project you have worked on, if any.


----------



## JohnDoe26

Chicken tikka masala (nice bookcase btw).

Where did you last go when you went out?


----------



## greentea33

The hospital.

Oh for fun?? I can't even remember honestly.

What's your favorite condiment??


----------



## springbreeze1

Msg

Do you prefer to live in city or country?
@Azazello I like how your desktop is like mine in that it full of stuff&#128512;


----------



## Azazello

@JohnDoe26 thank you 
@springbreeze1 oh, that's just all the rubbish I moved from the coffee table, as I had to clear space for books.

Country, 100%.

Have you ever ridden a horse?


----------



## Skeletra

Yes









How do you feel about having to wind the clock back and forth every half year?


----------



## springbreeze1

It kind of creates the variation that makes life less boring just ever so slightly. And I don't always wind the clock, I just use math lol, so like for half of the year my clock is 1 hour off.

Edit: I just realized that the fact I don't wind my clock shows I have no social life, because if I did, I would wind the clock to avoid confusing visitors.

Have you ever skydived?

@Azazello OK now you exonerated yourself and I just exposed myself for having a messy desktop for nothing XD.

But to be fair I don't have a shelf to put stuff on to start with.


----------



## Azazello

@Skeletra That is so cool, I wish I could try this. 
@springbreeze1  I feel happiest surrounded by clutter/organised chaos. You should see my work desk top 

No. But I did paragliding.

Are you afraid of the dark?


----------



## springbreeze1

Yes I am. Since I was little I was afraid of the dark, and also especially, clouds in night sky. My older brother used to scare me at night by just saying "cloud is coming". When I was snorkeling, I was afraid of the dark faraway ocean away from the shore.

Do you stay up late at night regularly? like most of the time?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Not in quite a few years. I get up at 4am everyday and go to bed at times when people are just winding down from their day jobs.. Kind of like what a geriatric person does..

Do you have a prized possession?


----------



## Azazello

Photographs/videos of my daughter. And a little box with her lock of hair and her first two baby teeth. 


Would you ever trick someone to get them to tell the truth?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Like, pose questions or scenarios that cause people to hang themselves with their own rope?.. I'm not particularly cunning, but I could try.

Describe the last person you saw you thought was enamoring to you.


----------



## greentea33

That I saw?? That hasn't happened where I've seen someone and felt like that in a long time. My doctor at the hospital was a good looking guy.

Something about him seemed nice but maybe all doctors are like that.

It was also late at night and he looked like he hadn't slept in a month.

I can pick up on that quality in others sometimes.lol


What is a trait your partner must have??


----------



## JohnDoe26

He has to have that indescribable or otherworldly quality of making me feel normal and at ease. 

When was the last time you were sick with the flu or cold?


----------



## greentea33

I had the flu terrible when I was a teenager. 

Do you prefer soap, body wash or something other?


----------



## Pongowaffle

I like bodywash. But soap you could use it for more ways and clean more various things other than yourself. And they are much cheaper. 

What is your nightly routine a few hours before you go to bed?


----------



## Blue Dino

Bath, watch something with a glass or two of wine to get drowsy. 

- - - - - - - 

What were some mischievous things you did growing up?


----------



## blue53669

Sneak back into my BF's house after his parents said it was curfew... I remember they had these stairs with the plastic covering and I had to walk on the very edge so it didn't make noise LOL

If you were a popstar what would you name your debut album?


----------



## Trooper

One Hit Wonders.

Have you ever been caught in an awkward situation, and if so, what was it, and did you manage to get out of it, if so, how ?.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Middle school PE class in 8th grade. A scumbag bully had a razor blade in his hand for some reason. He started trying to mock cut every scrawny and bully-able kid he sees in sight in the back of their necks in order to get them to flinch out of his own amusement and satisfaction. I was one of them and I ran off a few steps to avoid him. All of a sudden my shorts caught something as I stepped back and I fell onto something. Turns out the bottom of my shorts caught some girl's head who was sitting down. Her head ended up being shoved right under my shorts and probably deep into my butt crack. She freaked out and flipped out. Worse is it also happened to be this girl I had a crush on throughout 7th grade. She yelled "wtf you effing creep!" along the lines. I never really got her attention all this time. But at that moment I did lol. To add insult to injury as I was still on the ground, the bully with the razor jumped on top of me all of a sudden a gave me a swipe with the razor. I blocked it with my arm and got a small but deep cut. Ended up going to the nurse's office as my arm started bleeding non stop. The bleeding wasn't bad, but it just took a lot to stop it. So they ended up with a bandaged arm for a week. My middle school crush ever since just gave me a nasty look for the rest of the year. So I guess I never managed to get out of it. I probably only did when we went to high school and she forgot who I was. I haven't seen her since after high school. So in this way I got out of the awkwardness lol.

What seat do you prefer on the airplane? Window or aisle?



blue53669 said:


> Sneak back into my BF's house after his parents said it was curfew... I remember they had these stairs with the plastic covering and I had to walk on the very edge so it didn't make noise LOL


Lol I always thought it is the guy that does the sneaking.


----------



## Trooper

Not had the pleasure of being on an aeroplane, yet!. But going by my choice of seating on other forms of transport I have travelled on, I guess I'd pick a seat by the window, if only to experience the views from so high up.

If you won a life changing amount of money in a competition, but had to go on live TV to collect the prize. Would you collect the prize or not bother ?.


----------



## Skeletra

I would go on TV. Honestly not sure what would stop me If I could literally get a life changing amount of money. It would have to involve syringes or some morally wrong choises. lol.

How much of your life would you change if you suddenly got a lifechanging amount of money?


----------



## SplendidBob

Almost everything would change assuming it were enough. Even how I saw myself, my social anxiety, my mood etc all would be greatly improved. I could go where I wanted and do what I wanted completely freely (and I do want to be somewhere atm).

Same question.


----------



## farfegnugen

I don't think it would change who I was, just give me more freedom to be myself.


What's your favorite type of candy to get for Halloween? And how sexy is your Halloween costume this year?


----------



## TryingMara

Reese's peanut butter cups or 100 Grands. Not dressing up this year..so boring, not sexy.

What's the most beautiful place in the world, in your opinion?


----------



## Trooper

That would be quite a difficult question for me to answer, because I have barely been anywhere, let alone somewhere I could consider being beautiful. But I would hazard a guess, and say anywhere natural that humans have not yet graced their destructive presents with. Maybe somewhere along the ocean floor or some yet undiscovered inactive volcano crater teeming with as yet undiscovered species of animal and plant life. Like the crater of the inactive Mount Bosavi volcano in Papua New Guinea for example, which has since been discovered.

If you could have any creature on this planet as a pet, what would it be and why ?. You can have one of each sex of the same species if need be.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm pretty boring and have to go with having a cat. I just love them. To be clear, I love animals in general, but I can't think of anying too out there that I would want to have as a pet.

Have you ever felt that you've outgrown a friendship?


----------



## Trooper

Yes. I have actually been contemplating that for a while now. But the fact that it is a friendship that has lasted since secondary/high school, makes it all the more difficult to come to terms with.

Do you find friends (assuming you have any) to be less stressful than family members, or the other way round ?.


----------



## Blue Dino

Friends are definitely less stressful for me because I see them a lot less. And they generally are less likely to want to get involved or express much care with your actions or invasiveness with your life. Family on the other hand, they do. So I have to try harder to put up a good front in front of them. 

- - - - - - 

How often do you eat out?


----------



## Skeletra

Last time I ate out was a little over a year ago, but we did order pizza a few weeks ago if that counts.


Do you always pay your bills on time?


----------



## Trooper

Yes, I would hate the worry of ever getting into debt.

What would be your ideal job ?.


----------



## blue53669

Something where I don't have to talk to ppl on the phone, where I can listen to music, and wear whatever I want. Not a lot of jobs can check all those boxes. BUT I'm hoping working as a medical coder will at least give me 2 out of 3.. and down the road if I can work from home then all 3!

EDIT because I forgot to ask a ? oops

When's the last time you were totally smashed?


----------



## Trooper

It was about 15 years ago. I went out with a friend to a pub in Kent, so that he could meet a friend he hadn't seen for quite a number of years. I remember standing in the pub, which was full of people about ten years younger than use both, and drinking my first drink. I vaguely remember my friend later on shouting at me that he had been flashed at by some girl, and later still a cab driver screaming 'not in the car' and my head being forcefully shoved out of the opened back door. The next thing I remember, was waking up laying in my friends hallway completely covered with coats and a plank of wood with hooks fixed to it, a warm wet feeling in my middle region, and the feeling that I wanted to go again.

What was the worst experience of your life ?.


----------



## harrison

I've had a lot of bad experiences but the hardest time was when my ex-wife insisted I leave about 9 or 10 years ago, which was the first time we actually properly separated. My son was still quite young and I had no idea how to deal with the situation - I cried every day for a long time until they gave me even more medication. It was an incredibly hard time in my life and most other things seem like nothing in comparison now.

What do you think of Trump?


----------



## SplendidBob

I think he is a terrible **** of a man.

Same question


----------



## IcedOver

I didn't vote for him (went instead for an independent conservative candidate named Evan McMullin). At the moment I'm on the fence. I never actually entertained the idea that he would win, so it's a shock. I do like some of the ideas in his campaign, primarily regarding illegal aliens. The liberal media have gotten their panties in a bunch regarding what he said about illegal aliens early on, and have run with that, causing PC freaks and scary SJWs to lose their minds. What concerns me about him is less any ideas he has than his temperament. I just hope another Trump exists underneath the bluster, and that this can be brought out by aides who will try to keep him in line. This is for real, not pretend anymore. After eight years of a man who only knows how to give speeches and was elected solely because of the race of his father, someone who is not necessarily politically correct is refreshing. 

Same question to the next person.


----------



## Skeletra

I find him disgusting. He is power hungry, irrational, and childish. He's a bully. He doesn't conduct himself like a proper person. I know I'm not American but your president sort of sets the theme music for the western world. I hope he's going to have advisors and whatnot. And I hope they would stop him if he decided to nuke someone.

Do you use an alarm to get up in the morning? Do you use the snooze?


----------



## Trooper

Yes (I use an old Nokia phone as my alarm clock), but only if I have work or a morning appointment the following day. It has an option to set the snooze delay (which I've set for 10 minutes between alarms), and will repeat at that interval for the next half hour. I always use up all the repeats until finally getting up, as by then, I am in a better condition to actually get up out of bed.

Are you a stickler for routine or someone that takes things as they come or mood takes you ?.


----------



## TryingMara

I think I'm more of a go with the flow type person. However there are probably a few things that I'd get a little ticked over changing.

Who knows you best?


----------



## Trooper

It has to be me (as it can be quite difficult opening up to people), though I'm not entirely sure I know myself a well as I should, either.

Who is the closest thing to you (person/animal) you know ?.


----------



## harrison

I've been very lucky to have a few people in my life that were very close to me. Now probably my son is - and my ex-wife. We've gone through times that only a couple that have been together for a long time can really understand, but there are many things she still doesn't understand - we're quite different people. I'm the sort of person that is quite certain that I'll meet someone else that will probably be even closer one day so I have that to look forward to.

When was the last time you went on a holiday?


----------



## Trooper

It was about twenty five years ago. I went on an activity fortnight to Llangollen in north Wales. One of the best time of my life, apart from when I went to Holland thirteen years before that, which was the best time of my life. Oh the memories...

If you could relive a particular part of your life again, what part would it be, and why ?.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't think I'd want to relive any part of my life.

Have you ever actually commented when you could see up someone's nose?


----------



## harrison

It's possible that I have but I don't remember - I've done a lot of things I only sort of partially remember doing.

Do you think you'd be less anxious meeting a person you met a foreign dating site than one in your own country?


----------



## DarrellLicht

No. 


Are you participating in 'no shave November' this month? I took vacation until the end of December, so I may keep it coming in by then.


----------



## Azazello

Being a female, I'm not sure my decision not to shave would be in any way as appreciative as my male counterparts', charity or not... 

What is the biggest sacrifice you had ever made? Assuming you made one that is.


----------



## Trooper

Probably a pretty selfish answer, but not getting on and sorting my problems and my life a lot sooner than I have. Mainly because I have always wanted to make sure my brothers were in a safe and better position, before I could consider sorting my own self out.

Do you believe you would be with your current partner (if you have one) if you were not affected with SA, And do you believe you would still be with your current partner if or when you finally overcome your problems with SA ?.


----------



## ladielayell

Genie from Aladdin I just love Robin Williams What's your favorite Tv show


----------



## Trooper

I don't really have a favourite TV show (as such), but I used to love watching 'Only Fools and Horses' when It was shown on TV regularly many years ago. "Rodney, you Plonker".

I'll post my previous question, as it was missed and hasn't been answered, yet.

Do you believe you would be with your current partner (if you have one) if you were not affected with SA, And do you believe you would still be with your current partner if or when you finally overcome your problems with SA ?.


----------



## Azazello

My mental health problems do not include a diagnosis of SA. Still, I have plenty of issues that make dating and/or socialising extremely difficult. If I didn't have these issues, I wouldn't be on this site. If I were not on this site, I would still be single. As to your second question, Trooper, I have no idea. I'm terrified of the future as it is, who knows what it would hold if all of my ghosts suddenly disappeared. 

What is your most irrational fear?


----------



## Trooper

My irrational fears have slowly been diminishing over the years as I have gradually been making progress towards overcoming this nightmare of a life this debilitating illness has put me through.

But looking back, I would say that the fear of being judged or the fear of embarrassing myself were probably the ones I feared the most.

During your quest to overcome your illness/es that have been holding you back from living your life as you would like to (assuming you have been dealing with the illness/es for quite some time). Of all the things you have tried during this time (medication, therapy etc.), what has been the thing that has made the most positive impact toward this goal ?.


----------



## Shredder

I have a feeling I'm too indecisive for these questions... 

My first thought was alcohol (which is also the most destructive).

then I thought Medication but that just made me more confused (is it "me" or the "meds")

So i think my answer will be therapy.... I think. My first therapist actually made things a lot worse and cemented the fact that I cant trust people. Working with my new one is giving me a glimmer of hope. 

My question: How do you know if your thoughts are trustworthy?


----------



## Azazello

@Trooper, good on you! Also, your question is worthy of its own thread (if there isn't one like this already).

@Shredder, keep working on that glimmer of hope. With each step it will get brighter and brighter.

If, on the basis of my knowledge and past experience, they fit the pattern of 'normal' thoughts then I feel safe having them. If, however, they are singular and are capable of upsetting my balance then I test them with time, i.e. sleep on them. If, having allowed my emotions to cool down, I feel the same after a passage of time then I explore them further; otherwise, I treat them as alien and deal with them accordingly (provided I am _corpus mentis_ at a time.)

What is the most impulsive thing that you have ever done that you did not come to regret?


----------



## farfegnugen

Going out with someone that usually leads to a better time than I anticipated. 

Do you do sequels in life (repeat the same mistakes) or is once enough?


----------



## Trooper

@Azazello Thanks. It has been a very long and bumpy (<-- slight understatement) journey, but I can safely say without a shadow of a doubt, that this is definitely the best place I have ever been throughout my entire life. Though I'm not completely cured, yet, this is the best I have ever felt about my future, and much more confident about putting myself 'out there', and it feels wonderful. 

No, I am not a sequel kind of person, I make sure I learn from my mistakes. But there have been a few exceptions, as I am only human after all.

Sorry if my question seems to have been lifted from another part of the site, or has already been asked before.

Describe your ideal partner, in as much detail as you wish ?.


----------



## Azazello

@Trooper, it certainly sounds wonderful. I am glad you're feeling so positive  I know it's hard going but it sure is rewarding when you start to see these differences. And, hey, maybe you can get out to Richmond Park now  Last time I went there I took some really nice pictures of deer. Really worthwhile trip.

As to your question, I started writing a response several times, each time condensing it more and more and then deleting it. In the end I realised that I don't really have an ideal as such. Clichés aside, I think, when you fall in love with someone they quickly become your ideal, your center of the universe no matter what. You gravitate towards them and your life starts to revolve around theirs. You learn to compromise because, in the end, no one is perfect. And sometimes things work out. Other times it's best to have tried than not. Occasionally, though, things are not meant to be but at least you got to experience these intense emotions that made you feel alive. Sorry if this sounds like a cop out but I honestly felt so insincere reciting all the desired characteristics. This reflects how I feel about this subject more accurately.

Q: How good are you at keeping New Year's or any other kind of resolutions?


----------



## SplendidBob

@Azazello I think that's a great answer personally, and not a cop out.

Since my tracking spreadsheet - surprisingly well. Normally horrible though.

I still suck at sustained effort tasks, but small brief things over long time periods I got nailed down (measuring and tracking 17 or so now).

Btw, there is a much more advanced excel version in development (lets you add new things on a weekly basis and easily adjust the sheet on the fly). Will bung you a copy when it's done if you are still interested.

I would only take on a realistic resolution / task though. That typically means "done in under 20 minutes daily" 

What fruit and / or vegetables did you gobble today?


----------



## Azazello

I had a persimmon, banana, avocado, and some leafy salad  Hey @splendidbob  I am still interested and just in case you think I may have been all talk and no action, I have changed quite a few things to the point where I now get on average close to 4-5 hours of almost uninterrupted sleep. I just can't commit myself to tracking my achievements. I have a bag full of notes - time on treadmill, how much I ran and how fast, how many flights of stairs I walked etc. I just can't get myself to tracking them on s/s. Rather than seeing the positive in it, my mind, at the moment, is focused on failure and expectation that it will all come crashing down any moment now. Once things calm down a bit (this time of year is a bit **** for me) I'll try and put what I have on s/s. It would be nice to share this with you, as I feel like you had given me a much needed kick up the backside with your inspirational story.

What was your biggest achievement this year?


----------



## SplendidBob

@Azazello good news re the sleep and the rest, it sounds like you are making good progress, I don't know how you were able to function on less than that sleep at all .

Yeh, I know the feeling re improvements coming crashing down. I kinda feel I am hanging on by a thread for the most part, but I kinda know that if I stop logging and doing the small things, then the house of cards is going to collapse, and that would be painful.

This is more so for my weight loss than anything else (which is the biggest achievement this year, though its been 3 or more years really). I finally reached my original target weight from years ago a couple of weeks ago. This one is especially scary, and unfortunately the odds are kinda against me that I will be able to keep it off (statistics aren't good for this). People love heaping praise on you when you lose a load of weight (doctors reactions are especially over the top) and if I were to regain it I think the hit to my self esteem probably wouldn't be good.

Unfortunately the improvements I have made this year have been not in the area I _really_ need to improve though (which a lot of my phobias, and anxieties are about), but I am chipping away at it as best I can, and maybe I can keep the momentum going and make some good inroads into that next year.

Do you get annoyed when people change their avatars here very often?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Nah, cause I usually do every few months. I search random art online and then usually want to share it somewhere and avatars are a good way to do it

Are you looking forward to Xmas?


----------



## TryingMara

Yes. I already have my tree up and have the Christmas music going. Finding the right presents is starting to become a challenge though.

What's the best gift you have given someone else?


----------



## Azazello

I honestly don't know. I don't think there is one. I'm terrible at picking gifts or guessing people's wants/desires. And I don't think I've ever had a reaction from anyone to say that my choice was right. It's actually a source of great anxiety, as I go in with the best of intentions but end up worrying sick that the gift was a failure. 

To turn this question... What was the best gift you received?


----------



## drawingablank

The best gift I received was a trip to NYC when I graduated college. It let me see that there was so much more in this world than I was experiencing in my little town. It sparked a travel bug in me and led me to the decision to move to Seattle.

How did you meet your best friend?


----------



## TryingMara

We met in junior high. I approached her when I saw her sitting alone at lunch. It turned out we had a few classes together and we wound up bonding over our dislike of a teacher who would pick on us because we were the quietest students in class.

What motivates you?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Music, it's my passion and it's a universal language.

Has anything significant or of note happened to you in 2016?


----------



## Azazello

Yeap. After years of being alone and pushing people away for fear of getting hurt or, worse yet, hurting them, someone on this site has fought for me. This person turned up at my door (after one of my meltdowns) with a huge bouquet of roses, having travelled nearly 5,000 miles, just to show me I was not alone. So, whilst 2016 has truly been a **** year, it brought this absolutely remarkable human being into my life, someone who continues to make each and every day worth looking forward to, who stays up reading to me when I'm too scared to go to sleep and who is always there when I wake up - an absolute miracle, and I thank TFL each and every day with burnt offerings and sacrifices for bringing this person into my life, a life he keeps saving whenever I am being pummelled by the undead. 

What is your happiest childhood memory?


----------



## Skeletra

One of my happiest memories is capturing frogs in the rain in Italy with my parents and grandparents. (Capturing frogs involved collecting one or two and counting their fingers and toes and jumping next to them and stuff like that, and then releasing them again)

Same question


----------



## kesker

Azazello said:


> Yeap. After years of being alone and pushing people away for fear of getting hurt or, worse yet, hurting them, someone on this site has fought for me. This person turned up at my door (after one of my meltdowns) with a huge bouquet of roses, having travelled nearly 5,000 miles, just to show me I was not alone. So, whilst 2016 has truly been a **** year, it brought this absolutely remarkable human being into my life, someone who continues to make each and every day worth looking forward to, who stays up reading to me when I'm too scared to go to sleep and who is always there when I wake up - an absolute miracle, and I thank TFL each and every day with burnt offerings and sacrifices for bringing this person into my life, a life he keeps saving whenever I am being pummelled by the undead.
> 
> What is your happiest childhood memory?


this is such an incredible story. makes me want to love Christmas again. 
Kudos to you and your unnamed champion.


----------



## kesker

Skeletra said:


> One of my happiest memories is capturing frogs in the rain in Italy with my parents and grandparents. (Capturing frogs involved collecting one or two and counting their fingers and toes and jumping next to them and stuff like that, and then releasing them again)
> 
> Same question


there are so many but since you talked about capturing frogs, I'm going to say capturing night crawlers with my dad at night in Indiana when we used to go back to visit in the summer every few years. Living in California, Indiana was like a vast wonderful wonderland of adventure. Ants as big as my thumb, bats, fireflies. Those visits were glorious.

What generates hope for you?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

When I go to bed I always hope I'll sleep for at least a day.

Do you ever wake up just to fart and go right back to sleep?


----------



## Dreaming1111

WillYouStopDave said:


> When I go to bed I always hope I'll sleep for at least a day.
> 
> Do you ever wake up just to fart and go right back to sleep?


:lol

Not usually but sometimes my bladder wakes me up. Grrr...


----------



## SplendidBob

Azazello said:


> Yeap. After years of being alone and pushing people away for fear of getting hurt or, worse yet, hurting them, someone on this site has fought for me. This person turned up at my door (after one of my meltdowns) with a huge bouquet of roses, having travelled nearly 5,000 miles, just to show me I was not alone. So, whilst 2016 has truly been a **** year, it brought this absolutely remarkable human being into my life, someone who continues to make each and every day worth looking forward to, who stays up reading to me when I'm too scared to go to sleep and who is always there when I wake up - an absolute miracle, and I thank TFL each and every day with burnt offerings and sacrifices for bringing this person into my life, a life he keeps saving whenever I am being pummelled by the undead.


Wow  That is awesome stuff


----------



## Azazello

@kesker & @splendidbob Yeap, it's pretty insane. This is the first December in nearly a decade that I didn't feel like checking out of this hellhole.

Since there was no question, I'll ask mine...

Do you hold any beliefs that are widely known to be irrational yet you are reluctant to let go of?


----------



## SplendidBob

I am pretty sure that Christmas songs cause and worsen illness. They also definitively make hangovers worse. 

Nobody else seems to be aware of this . Especially not my local Tesco who for some reason think it's a good idea to play "Driving Home for Christmas" by Chris Rea on loop for the entirety of December, thus likely killing a sizeable percentage of its customers. 

Same question.


----------



## kesker

Lol ^^

Most of my beliefs are like that.  The one that comes to mind this time of year is that if I gargle, I'll get sick so I steer clear of gargling.

What transpired on the best night of your life?


----------



## Azazello

I gave birth to my daughter.

Name one (or more) of your personality traits that you think are really positive and others would really appreciate.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Azazello said:


> Yeap. After years of being alone and pushing people away for fear of getting hurt or, worse yet, hurting them, someone on this site has fought for me. *This person turned up at my door (after one of my meltdowns) with a huge bouquet of roses, having travelled nearly 5,000 miles, just to show me I was not alone.* So, whilst 2016 has truly been a **** year, it brought this absolutely remarkable human being into my life, someone who continues to make each and every day worth looking forward to, who stays up reading to me when I'm too scared to go to sleep and who is always there when I wake up - an absolute miracle, and I thank TFL each and every day with burnt offerings and sacrifices for bringing this person into my life, a life he keeps saving whenever I am being pummelled by the undead.


Thank-you for sharing that, it brought a smile to my face. To be honest I feel that these are the types of actions that enrich life the most-- to be either the giver or the receiver is irrelevant (although I have a personal penchant for the former). Even hearing a story about such simple actions has the power to shift the reality of someone else halfway across the world in a profound way, and to inspire them to keep traversing onward in times of darkness. These little stories seem to be the fortuitous stewards of fortitude.

-------------------------

This is going to be tough to answer as I am not good at expanding on positive qualities I might possess, but if anything (and to be as completely humble here as humanly possible) I think I am pretty adept in showing courtesy and kindness to others in situations where in many cases I have not been afforded the same respect. To this day the jury is out on how maladaptive this may actually be in helping me build self esteem.

What do you truly need in life in order to be happy?


----------



## Azazello

@Post_Punk_Proclivity
In the words of Tolkien, _there is some good in this world, and it's worth fighting for._ What this person has done for me to date has been immeasurable. But I truly believe that we all have this power to change each other's lives. All you gotta do is take one brave sincere step towards another human being and let them know they are not alone.

P.S. From your contribution on SAS, I can totally see that side of your personality. I hope to learn from it myself.
______________________

A: I would have to say _willingness to be happy_. I mentioned it in another post that I consider happiness a skill and not some abstract state of mind one pursues with various degrees of success and natural predisposition. Like all skills one has to be willing to develop it, to make sacrifices, to go through periods when the gains of all the time and effort you've put into it are imperceptible and you fear none of it is worth it. And, yes, the process can be strained and the results fleeting but, as they say, if you don't try you don't succeed.

Q: (Somewhat inspired by the film Arrival) If you knew that the path you take - that leads you to love, success, and, yes, lasting happiness - would have a profoundly devastating ending would you take it? Why?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Azazello said:


> @Post_Punk_Proclivity
> In the words of Tolkien, _there is some good in this world, and it's worth fighting for._ What this person has done for me to date has been immeasurable. But I truly believe that we all have this power to change each other's lives. All you gotta do is take one brave sincere step towards another human being and let them know they are not alone.
> 
> P.S. From your contribution on SAS, I can totally see that side of your personality. I hope to learn from it myself.


I'd love for a similar opportunity to present itself to me, but then I remember that there are many different ways in which we impact on each other's lives, and to expect some specific kind of result would be like trying to reduce the magic of life into a nifty little formula that can be controlled and implemented to satisfy the small ego self in times of pain and crisis. I've had to remind myself of this as much as possible, particularly in recent years. I also feel that this point is especially relevant to the argument of many young embittered souls here who desire a certain result out of life and yet seem to be constantly eluded by it. My advice to them would be to stop searching so hard for it and to just let life find you, whatever that may happen to be. Be at one with the purpose and unfolding.

Thank-you for your sentiments Azazello. As I said, I found solace in your post. I am glad things are going well for you. I'm sure you deserved it, but you know that even if you didn't, you could always just accept it as a gift and let the gratitude flow freely into other aspects of life. To me that's the beauty in knowing that you've received a gift-- it immediately puts you in a place where you wish to give in turn. 
______________________



> A: I would have to say _willingness to be happy_. I mentioned it in another post that I consider happiness a skill and not some abstract state of mind one pursues with various degrees of success and natural predisposition. Like all skills one has to be willing to develop it, to make sacrifices, to go through periods when the gains of all the time and effort you've put into it are imperceptible and you fear none of it is worth it. And, yes, the process can be strained and the results fleeting but, as they say, if you don't try you don't succeed.


This was a lucid perspective. Thank-you for your response. I'm going to skip out on your question though as I've already answered and would like to hear from somebody else this time.


----------



## Blue Dino

> (Somewhat inspired by the film Arrival) *If you knew that the path you take - that leads you to love, success, and, yes, lasting happiness - would have a profoundly devastating ending would you take it? Why?*


No clue which is the previous question. Looks like this is the one and looks like a good one.

I guess to me it depends if the net benefits to myself and everyone else affected will outweigh the lasting negative outcomes. (Having seen the movie myself, I think this pertains a lot to it too).

- - - - - - -

Same question (quoted one above)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have no idea.

How many times do you think that something that is "reusable" should be reused before it is no longer reusable?


----------



## Skeletra

Until it looses its functional structure or value.

Do you feel you have your life somewhat close to being together?


----------



## TryingMara

No, not at all. It's been hitting me hard over the last few weeks. I have to use that to motivate me to work harder, but I have been internally freaking out. Making comparisons to peers isn't helping yet I can't seem to help myself. Work, living situation, relationships- all need an overhaul.

What's a significant ethical dilemma you have faced?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Should I even try being polite to people I don't GAF about or should I just be honest?

Have you ever pressure washed your buttcrack with someone else's shower sprayer? And if so, did you feel guilty about it or did you laugh thinking that they'd never know?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I gotta say, the thought never occurred to me to using a shower sprayer in such a way.. Always assumed it's more for the ladies.. Particularly when you notice some of the pulsating settings you could dial in... In other words, I prefer to wash my bum the old fashioned way. with the guiding care of my sudsy hands and backing up to an abundant stream of warm water. Then wash my hands thoroughly afterward.

Are you going to be around family for Christmas, or will you spend it alone? How does it make you feel that other people live a more delight-some existence than you could ever hope to?.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My mom will go to church during Xmas day but in the evening it will likely be my bro, my mom, & myself. I honestly don't care about Xmas, or any other holiday anymore so either way it's mostly irrelevant to me.

Naturally part of me is envious of those with more fulfilling lives than mine but part of me also feels that if there are som out there enjoying life then that's better than none of us enjoying life.

Do you look forward to Xmas? Are presents a part of your Xmas celebrations? Is Christianity a part of your Xmas celebrations? Which do you find to be of more significance at this time of year(assuming both are a part of your celebrations)?


----------



## JohnDoe26

Despite me having no friends or deep relationships (I have family though, but I tend to keep to myself), I still look forward to Christmas and love this time of year. We have presents but I haven't place that much excitement over it since I was a kid. Being a devout Catholic, Christmas has an obvious religious significance for me. But over allI just love the feeling of this time of year and the weather. 

Have you ever spent Christmas alone? What did you do that day or days in the past?


----------



## harrison

I think I was alone on Christmas about 5 years ago. I was in a hotel in Paris and apparently I called my son to apologise for not being there for Christmas, but I have no memory of that. I was extremely manic at the time. I don't remember what I did that day at all.

Do you follow anyone on Youtube?


----------



## harrison

Afreen88 said:


> Freezing  It's going to be 0°C tomorrow. I. HATE. ENGLISH. WEATHER. I woke up with a super sore throat, I'm running a temperature and it's my birthday this week
> 
> Do you like hugs?


That's what happens when I change my question from what's the weather like. 

Just to give you a bit of comparison - it's been really hot and sticky here for the last few days since Christmas, I'm not sure what's worse - super cold or hot and humid.

And yes, I love hugs - but when it's hot only if there's air-conditioning.

Do you follow anyone on youtube?

( I follow this guy - he stays at lots of fancy hotels and I like his accent.  )


----------



## Blue Dino

Not really. I don't really watch youtube, aside from just short videos I've been linked to, or if I am looking up instructional or informational videos of whatever. 

- - - - - - - 

Do you usually have a set time of when you eat your meals?


----------



## coeur_brise

Not really. Actually I do watch a lot of makeup tutorials esp. Jeffree Star but he's geared more toward a female audience than anything. So yea, just one. Oh and H3H3 is a pretty funny channel too. 

Did you ever imagine you would be in this place at this time thinking or feeling what you do now? it's kind of a vague question.


----------



## SplendidBob

Honestly, nope. It is very unlike me. I don't enjoy being this affected by my emotions.

Same question (because my answer was so vague ).


----------



## JohnDoe26

In some ways yes, in some ways no. I imagined myself being single and still living with my anxiety, sure enough here I am. I never imagined that I would cope this well. Nor that I could be this "zen" about it.

What's the first word (or first three or four words) of the last private message you received on here?


----------



## kesker

"hey man"

have you gotten more hopeless or more hopeful over the past few years?


----------



## harrison

I feel pretty good about them actually - the last place I stayed at had a couple of layers of foam on top of the mattress and at first it was too soft. But after a while I got used to it and liked it.

Do you have fireworks where you are for New Year's Eve?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Not in a way of an elaborate public display. But you might hear bottle rockets and m80's etc going off around the neighborhood. 


Familiar with the 'Mandela Effect'? any thoughts about it? I tend to think of it as just a matter of regional differences in retaining/reporting information and that eyewitness testimony can be unreliable. I'm not really grasping the 'woo factor' or the gravity with this situation. It all sounds like this silly exaggeration. I never knew c-3po's had a silver leg. Then again, with the marginal quality about the photography at the time, I doupt I would ever notice the difference if it were never brought to my attention. I never seen 'Moonraker' in it's inception, but it is said that in the movie the girl with pigtails clearly had braces which was a significance to Richard Kiel's 'Jaws' character. But apparently now the braces are gone and nobody knows what happened.
With the misspellings with everyday household products is not enough to get me excited about anything. I can think of the rationality about it outside the idea that timelines are being interdimensionally warped.


----------



## hypestyle

Hoping this turns out to be a better week than I usually have.


----------



## coeur_brise

I believe in multiple dimensions, but am not really familiar with the Mandala effect. Sorry m8 

Silly question, but have you ever met a really nice elderly person and thought, "I hope this person never ever dies" because they're that awesome and kind?


----------



## Citrine79

Can't think of any.

What is your dream vacation?


----------



## coeur_brise

Doxepin and klonopin. Also taking about 3200 mg of fish oil daily. I think the fish oil is definitely helping the most. And by most I mean, less of a stress response and much quicker calm-down relaxation response. It's helping a lot. Fish oil, my friend.

Have you bee through a change lately or has it been same old same old for a long while now?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Staring job training and finally getting focused on my future via my ability to adult.

*Also, @coeur_brise, the Mandela Effect is when not only you have a false memory, but when a mass of people share that same false memory. For namesake, people remember Nelson Mandela dying a long time ago, but he didn't. They spoke of seeing the funeral on television and everything. A pop culture one would be the Berenstain Bears, and I'm part of it because I always remembered them as the Berenstein Bears, like "steen" in pronunciation. This plays into an alt-theory about alt-timelines/dimensions playing into our consciousness, syncing with people and remembering the history of another universe.  Fun stuff. Anyways...

When's the last time you drank to where you were drunk?


----------



## Blue Dino

It was a good several years ago during a New Years Eve party at my best friend's place. I kept drinking and drinking. Last I remembered was some black guy with blonde dreads was showing me his this cool optical illusion app on his iphone. The next minute I was suddenly sitting on the couch while most in the party have left meanwhile my friend's border collie is snuggling on my lap. While Dick Clark was still playing on tv. Yeah, he was still alive, so it was quite a while ago. Haven't been "drunk" since then. 

- - - - - - 
What condiments do you like eating with a steak?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Almost any condiment could do in a pinch. I generally just eat the steak plain. If a condiment is desired, I guess I'd prefer A1. Next choice would be some kind of BBQ sauce. I've also eat them with mayo, horseradish, sauerkraut, ketchup, mustard, relish. I don't know if it counts as a condiment or not but I even ate one with a fried egg on it once. I also like them with sauteed mushrooms and onions. 

Have you really ever thought about a sparrow for a long period of time until it was all you could think about?


----------



## Blue Dino

Afreen88 said:


> No
> 
> What's the most disgusting thing you've ever seen in real life?


A pantless homeless guy taking a dump on the sidewalk, picking up his own turd and throwing bits and pieces of it into passing traffic while screaming some sort of ritualistic gibberish. Then he turned around and threw the last chunk into some random passing guy nearby and screaming at him that he is worthy.

- - - - - - - -

Are you extra paranoid and cautious during Friday the 13ths?


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose

Blue Dino said:


> Are you extra paranoid and cautious during Friday the 13ths?


I didn't even realize it's Friday the 13th today so I guess I'm not.. lol

---

Are you easily discouraged when you want to do something but hears some negative things about it?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It depends on who is making the negative judgement about it. If I hear someone saying things they deem to be negative about it, I will consider their input and make my own judgement about it and go from there. If I hear things about it that I instantly deem to be negative myself, then yes. Of course it's discouraging. To me.


What is something you have eaten that you didn't think would be delicious and satisfying but you found it to be delicious and satisfying despite your initial misgivings?


----------



## soulstorm

That would be escargot. I didn't know what to expect but I was prepared for the worst. Turned out to be quite tasty. I had it as an appetizer at a nice restaurant in a casino. I just realized that was 15 years ago...yikes.


Do you have obsessive compulsive disorder? If so how does it most often manifest itself?


----------



## farfegnugen

I don't think so, but probably was when I was a young kid. I would re-check the knobs on a gas stove and whether doors were locked before leaving.


If you could make time for one thing in your life, what would that be?


----------



## Xenacat

I would make time to work out. I usually work out a lot and then don't for a long time. I'm in that phase right now.

Have you ever been married or are you?


----------



## SplendidBob

Nope, you asking? (that's both my answer and the next question. No I haven't been married and are you asking me to marry you, next poster?).



Blue Dino said:


> A pantless homeless guy taking a dump on the sidewalk, picking up his own turd and throwing bits and pieces of it into passing traffic while screaming some sort of ritualistic gibberish. Then he turned around and threw the last chunk into some random passing guy nearby and screaming at him that he is worthy.


Simultaneously the most disgusting thing, but also the greatest visual event that has ever occurred. You were given a gift by the universe to witness that (esp the worthy part).


----------



## Xenacat

Sure let's get married. I just got back from the U.K., I loved it!

You ever been arrested?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

No.


What is your favorite terrible noise?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why do they call a USB stick a USB stick instead of a USB block? A stick is like a twig, right? It looks more like a block to me. I've never seen one that looks anything like a twig.

Here is what Google gives when I ask for "stick"










And why is everything a "device" now? Because it's more complicated than a rock? A TV was more complicated than a rock for as long as I can remember and I can't remember anyone ever calling a TV "a device". That was way back in the stone age of the 80s. We're supposed to be all fancy and stuff now. We might as well call our cars our "contraptions".

"So. What you need to do in order to get to the structure is to get in your contraption and drive it here".


----------



## TryingMara

WillYouStopDave said:


> No.
> 
> What is your favorite terrible noise?


It's a sound I make. I cannot stand commercials and need to mute the tv immediately once they come on. The people I'm closest to know this. If they have the remote and don't hit mute immediately, then I make this annoying low sound while stretching out the word mute. It's childish I know, but that noise to other people is what commercials sound like to me. They're just noise, I can't think and it drives me nuts.

What accents do you find most appealing?


----------



## Pongowaffle

Australian, British or French. 

What was one of the most embarrassing thing you did or happened to you in public that everyone around you saw?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Seizure.

Why doesn't anyone ever name their dog something dignified like Ron or Doug or Rachel?


----------



## TryingMara

I've had and/or known dogs and cats with "human" names such as Henry, Mark, Leo, Charlie, Sam, Melanie, etc.

What makes you angriest? How do you come down from that?


----------



## SplendidBob

Hmm, not much makes me angry. Can't think of the last time I was. Oh actually, last year in the fields nearby, farmers spread some absolutely rotten manure (was oddly fishy). In prime walking season too, but it made the whole area stink for several weeks during the hottest part of the year.

I stayed mostly indoors and ranted to anyone that would listen.

Have you ever played World of Warcraft?


----------



## DashDashJump

I did play World of Warcraft but by the time i got round to playing it i had already played quite a few free to play games as well as Guild Wars and so i was surprised that people wanted to pay monthly for World of Warcraft. To me nothing about the game stood out from other games.

Have you ever used Tinder?


----------



## JohnDoe26

No. 

How many hours on the internet do you spend every day, on average. And what sites do you visit other than this one (please provide a short list).


----------



## Citrine79

Probably somewhere between 2-4 hours. 

My favorite site is The Simpsons Tapped Out app.

Also like to browse shopping sites like Amazon, Zappos, QVC.


Have you ever used ride sharing services like Uber or Lyft?


----------



## Paul

Never, but there's a possibility I may in 6 days (just as a freeloading bonus passenger).

If you had to immediately throw out one object within 5 feet of you, what object would it be?


----------



## SplendidBob

An empty packet of Tesco beef jerky.

Same question but reduce the range to 3 feet.


----------



## thetown

my empty coffee

Describe what it was like to apply to your first internship or job?


----------



## Empress_D

It felt liberating that I'll finally be able to financially depend on just myself.

What's your dream vacation?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

That is difficult to answer. Eh, for answering questions, let's say the Galapagos Islands. I'd take a friend of mine to visit warm beaches and turtles. 

What is your biggest regret in life?


----------



## rockyraccoon

A vacation in the topics. Somewhere in the Caribbean or South Pacific Ocean. I daydream daily about this holiday. I love beaches and sand and the heat.

If times were tough would you move back in with your parents or try to tough it out on your own?


----------



## Blue Dino

Not an option for me. My dad lives in another country. My mom lives with her new family. But if it were an option, I wouldn't mind living with my dad at all. Even if I didn't have to. My mom however, I would rather french kiss a feral racoon than be in the same room with my mom for more than a minute. 

- - - - - - - 

Are you a wine drinker? If yes, what is your favorite kind of wine?


----------



## Paul

I haven't gotten around to trying wine yet, but when I was a kid I collected corks for the purpose of building a raft to escape across the ocean on, and the red wine corks smelled nice (color is the extent of my wine discernment knowledge... although of course El Dorado county wines are obviously superior to those of any other region).

And to sarafinanickelbocker's unanswered question: failing to take advantage of any of the friend-making opportunities early childhood presented.

What was your childhood escape plan/craft/tool?


----------



## Folded Edge

Paul said:


> What was your childhood escape plan/craft/tool?


Winning the football pools ( a UK thing I'd guess) or the lottery. All pie in the sky sadly.

Keeping the theme going.

Where would you like to holiday / take a trip if money was not an issue?


----------



## Xenacat

Folded Edge said:


> Winning the football pools ( a UK thing I'd guess) or the lottery. All pie in the sky sadly.
> 
> Keeping the theme going.
> 
> Where would you like to holiday / take a trip if money was not an issue?


Saudi Arabia but I would have to be able to shop like a rich mo-fo, if not France.

If money were not an issue where would you go?


----------



## DaveCan

If money were not an issue I'd move back to the west coast of BC 

What was the outside temperature where you live when you got up to day?


----------



## SparklingWater

34 degrees!


What's your favorite memory?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My favorite memory is a bit of a non-memory. I don't remember much of anything from most of the hours I've spent sleeping. Those are my favorite memories. I can barely remember some murky sense of basic existence with nothing defining it and no pain and nothing really unpleasant at all going on anywhere. I love to sleep.

If you had a pet ferret what would you name him?


----------



## SparklingWater

Antonio Ferretra


Who was your first crush?


----------



## Citrine79

New Kids on The Block were the Backstreet Boys/Justin Beiber of my generation. I loved them all...especially Donne Wahlberg. Not so much these days, not crazy about the way he turned out.

What is the best concert you have ever attended?


----------



## Folded Edge

Citrine79 said:


> What is the best concert you have ever attended?


Tiny Venue (about 200 people) - Spearhead 1996.

Larger Venue (about 1000 people) - Sigur Rós 2008.

Which musical instruments can you play or which would you like to learn to play?


----------



## Citrine79

Don't play any instruments...always wanted to learn to play the piano.

What is your favorite sandwich?


----------



## jengem

Citrine79 said:


> Don't play any instruments...always wanted to learn to play the piano.
> 
> What is your favorite sandwich?


My favorite sandwich is an italian sub.

What is your dream job?


----------



## farfegnugen

Maybe doing research at a field station on some secluded tropical isle 


Something you wish you knew more about?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need clean up around the house, there's tons to do. I also need to pass by my dad's house, drop off my guitar for repair, and get a haircut.

Is there another place you would like to call home if you could?


----------



## TryingMara

Maybe the UK.

What's your favorite restaurant?


----------



## Xenacat

That is hard. There is a restaurant called "Chamagaucho's Brazilian Steakhouse".

What do you do for a living?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm a two-legged food processor.

Where were you and what were you doing when you first found out about John Bobbitt's penis? (A real trip down memory lane :lol )


----------



## Xenacat

Lol, In Los Angeles, CA. That was one crazy story. I would never cut off a guy's member then she threw it in a field! Good trip down memory lane. Lol! I remember he said "it hurt a lot".

What's a 2-legged food processor? Please explain.....


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Xenacat said:


> What's a 2-legged food processor? Please explain.....


 I turn food into poop. :lol

What is a hobby you'd love to try but just never did?


----------



## Xenacat

WillYouStopDave said:


> I turn food into poop. :lol


TMI, TMI, TMI

Unemployed?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

:lol 

You did ask.

Yes. Unemployed.


----------



## Xenacat

Skiing.

Where were you when Reagan got shot?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I was like 9 or something so that means I was probably at my grandmother's. I have no real clear memory of it. I wasn't big on politics or the news as a kid. I was probably watching Perry Mason or something. 

Have you actually ever seen a bear out in the wild? Were you scared?


----------



## Xenacat

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was like 9 or something so that means I was probably at my grandmother's. I have no real clear memory of it. I wasn't big on politics or the news as a kid. I was probably watching Perry Mason or something.
> 
> Have you actually ever seen a bear out in the wild? Were you scared?


Yes I have, I wasn't scared because I was in a car at Glacier National Park in Montana. A bear and 2 cubs really cool!

Have you ever traveled outside of your country and if yes - where?


----------



## Citrine79

Yes...been in Canada (Toronto/Southern Ontario) many times, that is only because I live close to the border and it is easy to drive over there. 

What is the worst job you ever had?


----------



## Blue Dino

Probably volunteering job when we have to go out canvassing door to door to vote for local measures or candidates. Also have a similar job canvassing door to door for the Census. Most people are pretty grumpy and feel agitated when you bang on their door. But at least the latter job paid decent. 

- - - - - - - 

How often did you go to fastfood restaurants when you were a kid? Did you like going there?


----------



## harrison

I was a kid about a thousand years ago, so about all I remember was going to Pizza Hut or something. It was okay I guess but we did other stuff that was better.

What's the longest relationship you've been in?


----------



## farfegnugen

several years


What adrenaline junkie activity would you most like to do?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Maybe riding a zip line somewhere. I'd have to work myself up to it as I'm not great with heights but it does look thrilling

Do you have any half siblings?


----------



## Folded Edge

Canadian Brotha said:


> Do you have any half siblings?


Two and they don't know I exist. One is a couple of years older than me and the other is much younger than me. 
I doubt I'll ever try to meet them or let them know I exist, I don't think it would be beneficial, especially to them.

Do your family (immediate or otherwise) get along well?


----------



## JohnDoe26

They all get along well. No one in my family is estranged or angry at each other. Although I'm the only outcast, in that I keep to myself and stay in my room during family gatherings.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Are you a fan of/do you mind today's music? Or do you prefer 70's/80's/90's stuff instead?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Onomatopoeia said:


> Are you a fan of/do you mind today's music? Or do you prefer 70's/80's/90's stuff instead?


I'm completely out of the loop when it comes to contemporary music for the most part. As a musician some of the synth, beats, & autotune in pop and hip hop these days drives me mad. I also don't care for dubstep at all which is big on the electronic scene. Most of the stuff I listen to is old news to people or they just don't know the artists whatsoever. So in general I tend to find older stuff that is completely new to me

When the weather is nice do you exclusively wear shorts? I get bad reactions to mosquito bites so that's one reason I don't but also I'd rather wear button up track pants than shorts, I've never really been big on them


----------



## DarrellLicht

Only if I want to gross people out with my varicose veins. I did have an operation recently where the specialist closes off the vein that feeds the varicose veins. Which causes them to be deflated about 50%. So you can still see them, it basically looks like I have dead tapeworms under my skin. 

What/when were the last words of affirmation you received from another person? did you believe them or no?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I made a funny video that could/would be an awesome series of commercials if it was actually done and sent it to my bro, he rang me immediately praising its brilliance & comedic value but I don't remember his actual words. 

Do your own a clothing item that was custom made for you by someone you know?


----------



## slyfox

No, my mom did sew me a few things like blankets and pot holders though. She also made a bed for our cat.

What is a hobby you'd like to take up or wish you did more often?


----------



## Folded Edge

slyfox said:


> What is a hobby you'd like to take up or wish you did more often?


I have a very nice acoustic guitar siting in the corner of my living-room. It does an amazing job of gathering dust. 
I keep meaning to pick it up and really learn to play it.

Do you have any kind of pet?


----------



## HopefulDreamer

I have two cats.

Do you enjoy hiking?


----------



## farfegnugen

Hiking and climbing are some of my favorite things.

What subject do you feel you're pretty close to being an expert at?


----------



## harrison

Rating hotels - I've stayed in lots of them.

Do you like listening to the BBC?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yes, I'll put the World Service on as background regularly and I follow a number of podcasts from them as well. I find British accents soothing 

Will you celebrate St. Patrick's Day?


----------



## Pongowaffle

Probably. Nothing big. I just have a traditional of drinking a Guiness or Murphy's at home. Since this one is a Friday, I will probably sip some Jamesons. I still have a year old bottle sitting unopened in my shelf. 

When you are sleeping, are your windows and curtains usually open or close?


----------



## Xenacat

Defintinely closed, I get up early I like it nice and dark

What was your favorite hobby as a child?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Probably drawing and playing with lego's. Watching and reading (to the best my limited comprehension could take to) any animated media I came across. 

What do you think about the concept of genetic memory? what sort of proclivities do you think that you inherited from your predecessors?


----------



## Citrine79

Not really into that stuff. But I defintely inherited the anxiety/worry genes. Anxiety problems do run in my family.

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Probably all the tools I inherited from my dad. 

Do you cook all of your meals? What do you typically make?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, not all of them. I cook some. I tend to make beefy beans (pintos and beef). Sometimes I make chicken breast and steamed broccoli. 

Are you territorial?


----------



## SplendidBob

Only in the marking my territory with wee kinda way.

Have you ever eaten a pork pie (or better yet a pork and egg gala pie)?


----------



## harrison

I've only ever had a pork pie once and it was a really long time ago - I was literally down and out in London and had been staying in a doss house. ( a place for people with no money) One time a worker there gave me a pork pie. From memory it was cold too - but I still ate it. Yuck.

What's your favourite kind of chocolate bar?


----------



## Citrine79

Love both Mounds bars and Kit Kats.

What is your favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not sure, pepperoni I suppose. There's a thicker cut more juicy type that a few pizza shops here use and it's a thousand times better than the smaller thinner cut ones I find.

What's your favourite thing about spring?


----------



## karenw

Daffodils 

If you work, what's the best part of the job?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's a tie between some of the attractive women that come into the store or the discount I get on liquor which is quite expensive here.

How often do you run errands or take care of things for your parents?


----------



## karenw

Never as they are still young enough to sort themselves.

Have you got any pets & what?


----------



## Citrine79

No pets here.

What is the longest amount of time you have gone with no sleep?


----------



## harrison

Apparently about 4 days - when I was manic in Bali about 5 years ago. I only remember parts of it but I distinctly remember washing all of my clothes in my swimming pool in the middle of one night then putting them on furniture all around the garden to dry the next day.

Do you have anyone else in your life that has mental health issues?


----------



## Xenacat

Probably my sister. She is pretty crazy.

Do you like 80's music?


----------



## Pongowaffle

Not that I know of. At least if they do, they are not diagnosed. 

Is there a certain color of outfits you refuse or do not like to wear?


----------



## Xenacat

I always wear black, grey, tan, cream color and when I go out silver is a fav. I never wear purple.

Do you like 80's music?


----------



## TryingMara

Yes. I often switch between country stations and 80s channels in the car on the way to work.

Do you believe in the paranormal?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not sure I believe in the sort of paranormal things that are common in North American culture but I've always had the sense that there are spirits or energies or things I don't have the words to describe/define that are about in the world and that a select few people are conscious of and can tap into. No amount of science or religion can convince me that there's not a lot of mysteriousness in this world. 

Do you have a family heirloom that's been passed down through 3 or more generations?


----------



## Blue Dino

Closest thing to a heirloom we had was this ancient vase which was supposedly several centuries old. Until my mom invited a few friends over from her church. One of them was a long time avid antiques collector. He looked at the vase and told us it is nothing but a replica. Another thing was this lava volcanic rock from Mt Fuji that my grandfather tripped to. But I think my grandma threw it away when we were moving. 

- - - - - - -

When was the last time you took a vacation and traveled?


----------



## karenw

Christmas, I can hardly remember it now.

What do you do for work?


----------



## Citrine79

Data entry...it is boring and monotonous!

Do you read the newspaper every day?


----------



## SplendidBob

Nope, I find them to be depressing, frustrating and manipulative, I try to _not_ read them. I can only think of one valid reason why I should even want to know about what is happening in the world, and that is so I can make small talk with people about the contents. For the most part I am oblivious to the goings on in the world though and I find it keeps me saner (since there isn't anything I can do to change any of it).

Favourite TV show being aired atm? (and favourite ever?).


----------



## Xenacat

That's hard probably The Americans - totally into the Cold War

What do you miss most about when you were growing up?


----------



## SplendidBob

Being a child and being able to _truly_ be myself. Not being weighed down by worry or expectations and having to alter myself because of others / the world.

Have you any long term health problems? (other than mental health) How do you cope with them?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have asthma which I use inhalers for. I think it possible I have some sort of irritated skin ailment as well but I need to see a doctor to find out. I've been procrastinating on getting a full physical to see where I'm at overall health wise cause I don't have a family doctor.

Do you have tattoos? If so, how many?


----------



## SplendidBob

Alas none, if I were to have one, I would have one of my own face on my forehead, and my face on its forehead and so on into infinity 

Same question (as I didn't answer it properly)


----------



## zonebox

I have a rather large tattoo on my upper left arm, it is of a skull with a dagger thrust through it.

Do you relate to people your own age?


----------



## SplendidBob

Yeh, sorta. Ish. I have some friends my own age, of course they all have long term relationships / conventional lives and so forth, so how much I relate to them depends pretty much on how much they buy into all of that as something of importance (and how they see me as a result, I suppose). So it varies.

So there is a superficial difference there, and whether I will be able to relate to someone my own age depends on whether they view that superficial difference as something that _actually_ has meaning (if that makes any sense).

Same question (sorry, lazy lol).


----------



## SparklingWater

Yes, kinda. I relate more depending on personality. So there are plenty my age I relate to and plenty I don't. Age kinda doesn't really matter, just shared world view I think. When I was younger though? hell no! Don't think I related to anyone honestly.

How do you get along with your family?


----------



## Neal

Surprisingly no. But I kinda wish i _was_ that adventurous. I fear getting lost a lot because I know that means im gonna have to talk to strangers to find my way around.

Im not sure whats been asked already so Im just gonna ask something weird.

Whats the strangest animal youve been bitten by?


----------



## DarrellLicht

A Dalmatian.. first of all I literally haven't seen another one since (I was 12 at the time). 

Do you find the oversized plastic urkel-frames trend about as irksome as I do?


----------



## DarrellLicht

My first thought on that is a female colleague. She just has a beautiful personality and good-natured. Someone is a lucky man for having her. 

What was the most eccentric hairdo you ever had?


----------



## Blue Dino

I never really had much of a crazy hairdo or style. But in high school, I dyed my hair green and then blue for a time. Thinking back, it makes me cringe. 

- - - - - - -

What do you eat mostly for carbohydrates?


----------



## SplendidBob

Strong question.

Potato I think, lemme check MFP most eaten. Hmm, nope bread is higher. Bingey Bob. 

What do you eat mostly for protein?


----------



## Skeletra

I try to keep a balanced diet. Maybe salmon... Or pork? I do eat a lot of dairy products as well...
(What happened to you face Bob? Beard surgery? )

If you could see future personal events in random glimpses, would you knowingly go trough with something that was mostly nice, but would eventually end up horribly painful?
(Like for example, you journey to a foregin place where you met new friends and live a mostly great life for many years, but eventually catch a horrendous disease that leaves you dependent on machines for the rest of your life)


----------



## Musicfan

I think I'll pass on the horribly painful diseases . But then again you never know if you end up that way anyways so maybe if it were a lifetime of of good luck and then a few days of misery then probably.


Do you have a nickname?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Yes I do. My name is West African but everyone calls me Quake.

Same question, have a nickname?


----------



## hypestyle

Canadian Brotha said:


> Yes I do. My name is West African but everyone calls me Quake.
> 
> Same question, have a nickname?


it's my online name.

What's a good way to try to get to know a coworker of the opposite sex that you're interested in?


----------



## Blue Dino

Talk to her. Gossip? Share interests? 

- - - - - - - 

How many hours of sleep do you get last night?


----------



## SparklingWater

Exactly 8. Feel _really_ well rested. Really well. I'm normally a 6-7 hr girl, but maybe that extra hour really makes a difference.

----

Do you like to sing? If so, what kind of music or which artists?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Nope. No kind of voice for that. Although I had done karaoke in the past where I did some old country western songs. 


How do you feel about nosy checkout clerks?


----------



## SparklingWater

I don't mind anyone who puts in any effort to be kind. If they're just nosey about my items i don't care, it's nothing they haven't rang up literally hundreds of times lol.

-----------
What goals are you working towards right now?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm trying to learn the bass for a metal band's set list, that's about it.

Who is someone you look up to? And why? Activist, historian, musician, etc


----------



## farfegnugen

Well, there was a guy I played ball with who took a blow to the head during a game that left him wheel chair bound and incapable of speaking without one of those speech synthesizers. After a long recovery, he finished school and kept a positive attitude through it. Unfortunately, he did pass away from the effects last year, but anytime, I feel I have it really tough and want to feel bad for myself, I think of the things he faced along with a few other people and realize any excuse I make for myself pales in comparison.

What's something you'd like to learn to do?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think painting or pottery or glass blowing would be fascinating hobbies to take up. Also if I was focused and disciplined enough to learn a second language that would be cool too.

Now that spring has sprung what's on your mind to begin doing again?


----------



## SplendidBob

Ah would like to get out walking again  - Hopefully my neck will allow it if I start gradually.

Same question cos lazy.


----------



## Citrine79

splendidbob said:


> Ah would like to get out walking again  - Hopefully my neck will allow it if I start gradually.
> 
> Same question cos lazy.


Same here...there is a park near my house that is a nice place to walk in. Another great thing for spring, flip flops! One of the few things that makes me happy is wearing flip flops, so comfortable and cool. Unfortunately, spring has been awful here so far, constant rain and cool temps.

What is the most expensive you have ever bought for yourself? Did you feel guilty for buying it?


----------



## Skeletra

For a purely selfish thing, it would be the shoes I got a "few" years back. 93 US dollars. Still never worn them. But they were really cute, even though they were kind of the wrong color. And I don't even like shoes.

Is there something you just hate shopping for?


----------



## farfegnugen

No, I tend to walk around the house while brushing my teeth though.

What's the last thing you googled or looked up elsewhere to see what it was?


----------



## Folded Edge

farfegnugen said:


> No, I tend to walk around the house while brushing my teeth though.
> 
> What's the last thing you googled or looked up elsewhere to see what it was?


Triangle safety screw heads. First time I've encountered them. A family member asked me to try and repair her much loved hairdryer that turns out to have these type of screw heads that I'd never seen before. I had finally sorted myself a set of hex keys / screw drivers a few years ago to open / repair largely electronics devices and so far done the job. It appears I need to buy a set of triangle headed screw drivers to keep up ... and I shall.

Have you met with distant and / or estranged family members in the last few years for something other than a funeral? Ie for a happy/ish reason other than a death?


----------



## fairyface

Folded Edge said:


> Triangle safety screw heads. First time I've encountered them. A family member asked me to try and repair her much loved hairdryer that turns out to have these type of screw heads that I'd never seen before. I had finally sorted myself a set of hex keys / screw drivers a few years ago to open / repair largely electronics devices and so far done the job. It appears I need to buy a set of triangle headed screw drivers to keep up ... and I shall.
> 
> Have you met with distant and / or estranged family members in the last few years for something other than a funeral? Ie for a happy/ish reason other than a death?


Yes, ive had to go to two family weddings last year.

Are you looking forward or excited about anything?


----------



## karenw

Yes a holiday in May.

Same question as above?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I got a new assigned relief at my job. He lives near a community I have been desiring to move to. I'll probably spend this summer trying to arrange this.


When's the last time you made somebody upset? what happened?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm really sure but what comes to mind is a few weeks back, I was supposed to send my dad a package and I didn't because I was broke because I had covered some bills for my mom but I hadn't rang him to say it would be late. He called me and gave me an earful.

Have you ever considered relocating to another country to make a life there?


----------



## Blue Dino

Maybe. If healthcare and standard of living here becomes even more overpriced. To the point where quality of life will greatly decrease unless you're wealthy. 

- - - - - - -

What things or music do you listen to to relax?


----------



## TryingMara

I watch asmr videos, British panel shows and listen to country music. All tend to cheer me up and relax me.

What is the best thing to have happened to you so far in 2017?


----------



## SparklingWater

Moved back to NY, made a great friend, making strides in my SA, rediscovering what's important.


What are you looking forward to this year?


----------



## SparklingWater

This is weird but i can't remember. I can remember thinking this is the worst pain of my life, but cannot remember. Wonder if my brain blocked it. I'm gonna try to remember really hard and come back to answer lol.


Same question.


----------



## farfegnugen

probably being nearly bed ridden for about 4 weeks after a long fall. I had to pull myself around on my forearms, but mostly didn't move since I received a jab of pain each time I did.


Do you treat everyone the same or do you play favorites? Say a really attractive person asked you a stupid question, would you give the same reply to an average person?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Of course I don't. Obviously if I'm attracted to someone I'm going to interact with them in a different way.

Do you enjoy the taste of vitamins when you're trying to take one and it's so big you can't swallow it and it starts to dissolve and flood your mouth with it's acrid goodness?


----------



## Skeletra

"Goodness"? ai that's the wrong word. Multi-Vitamins taste the way cat pee smells when it gets partially stuck in there.

How do you face those really hard topics that needs to be dealt with? (When speaking to friends or family)


----------



## DarrellLicht

Well, things like that tend to build up until they blow up in this emotional breakdown of sorts. Anymore, I don't let their baggage penetrate my sensibilities. They played their game with me for waay too long at this point. So I just let them say what they want to say. I state my case, and if that is not satisfactory, then it's time to withdraw a while and time determines if we 'agree to disagree'. Not the most efficient means of conflict/resolution if I should say so myself. 

Have you done your 'spring cleaning' yet? do you have a lot off stuff to go through?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Skeletra said:


> "Goodness"? ai that's the wrong word. Multi-Vitamins taste the way cat pee smells when it gets partially stuck in there.


 :lol

I was actually not being serious. I meant to say that they do indeed taste horrible. I have learned the hard way that we need them though. Well, many of us do. If your diet is less than ideal or you're just prone to deficiencies or have special needs, you probably need a good multivitamin.


----------



## TryingMara

DarrellLicht said:


> Have you done your 'spring cleaning' yet? do you have a lot off stuff to go through?


Not yet, but I have tons to go through. Or at least it feels that way. I'm going to start today.

Are you superstitious? How so?


----------



## SplendidBob

I just went to the gym fasted, did a workout, stopped off at Tesco, found 2 of the jumbo hot and spicy sausages and one of the cornish pasties in the reduced section. Consuming those in a few minutes was immensely satisfying .

Lazy so same qn.


----------



## Citrine79

Was very focused and motivated, finished a big task at work yesterday in a fast and effeicent manner. In the past, the same task has taken twice as long.

What is one thing you love and one thing you hate about the area you live in?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I love that we have quick access to the river valley trail system that goes from end to end of this city. 

I hate that I don't feel anonymous though. I'd love to be that person that nobody notices as opposed to someone known for being around the area.

What's your favourite meal to cook?


----------



## cosmicslop

I like baked ziti. It's like grown up mac and cheese and low effort lasagna.

I hear when it's your 30th birthday and people just start to sing the Happy Birthday song to you before you blow out your cake's candles, all you hear is Time by Pink Floyd. Everything goes slow motion and you start to doze off confused with what's happening as the song plays. And then you snap back to your senses when someone says, "blow out your candles"! And then when you look down at your cake you realize the cake says "happy 35th birthday." 

Is this true? I am 27 years old and would like to know what i have coming up. What are you glad to have left in your 20s?


----------



## karenw

Night Clubs, I no longer social smoke & drink hardly any alcohol now.

What kind of music genre dyl the most?


----------



## TryingMara

Country. I like almost everything though.

Have you ever told off a coworker?


----------



## farfegnugen

Yeah, I am not so sure I would recommend it though 

Who would you like to play you in your life story and what movie rating do you think it would get?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Well I've got a sweet tooth and a soft spot for carrot cake or muffins(no cream cheese icing though! Lol) but for fast food donairs no question. As a general meal either steak and fries or moms cooking, can't ever top that ****, lol

Gonna copy Riker, how many cities or towns have you lived in?


----------



## Clem Fandango

karenw said:


> 1
> 
> What do you think about dating? Not me just in general.


It's painful.

Dogs or cats?


----------



## Pongowaffle

Dogs. I can interact with them better and do activities with them and I have more ways to bond with them. The cat I had she mostly hides underneath furniture and hisses at me when I come near her. But I am aware lots of cats are friendly. 

How much soda do you drink on average a day?


----------



## karenw

0

How often do you eat out/buy takeaway food?


----------



## Pongowaffle

Average 4 meals a week. 

When was the last time you had a hostile interaction with someone?


----------



## tammyot

Today with my sister at work. I threw an important piece of paper away by mistake 😁
How many times have you been in unrequited love?


----------



## SparklingWater

Hmmm. I'm not too sure. I think never. Is unrequited love thinking you're in love or does it just mean an unreturned crush? If it means the former, never. I find it difficult to believe you can really be in love with someone whom you don't know romantically and in that case it wouldn't be unrequited. So i guess it means the latter, an unreturned big crush, then probably never as well. None of my crushes have been gone completely unreturned.

Same question. It's a good one and I'm really interested in what others have to say about it.


----------



## Clem Fandango

I have never really been in love with someone that wasn't interested. Any time I have been rejected I moved on emotionally. An old friend was in love with a girl we knew or about five years and never got with her!

What profession did you aspire to as a child?


----------



## TryingMara

I wanted to be both a writer and a teacher.

Do your first impressions of people tend to be accurate?


----------



## harrison

Yes, they do - I think I'm a reasonably good judge of character too.

Where would you go to if you could go on a holiday now?


----------



## Skeletra

I think about how ****ed I would get if I didn't do that thing.

Are you bad with names?


----------



## SplendidBob

I had a few, I was always quite font of Mr Mount (maths teacher), also my form teacher was a nice chap, forget his name. Had some absolute stinkers though.

Have you become a nicer person as you got older?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Yes and no. Yes in that I have realized that there were many times in my younger days when I was very ignorant and inconsiderate of people without meaning to be. 

No in that I have become very cynical and just tired of everyone. I have not a lot of tolerance for anyone these days.

How much would you pay to see Elvis perform Metallica's "One"?


----------



## Skeletra

I.. I can't picture that being so amazing, lol, sorry. I might look it up on YouTube, but.. I mean.. it's Elvis. Honestly can't imagine any song getting earthshakingly amazing.

Which coffee is the best coffee?


----------



## harrison

Italian - they usually make pretty good coffee too.

Do you have a favourite movie?


----------



## harrison

Sheska said:


> Not really. I like lots of different ones and can watch a few many times over but I don't have *a single favorite film.*
> 
> What's the easiest way to make you laugh?


I realised this morning that my favourite film of all time is Apocalypse Now - the original version not the Redux.

The easiest and fastest way to make me laugh would be some form of potty humor - farting or something like that. I'm very immature. 

Do you like shopping?


----------



## harrison

Sheska said:


> I can get lost for hours in a book or flower shop, everything else is an anxiety inducing nightmare, especially if I'm on my own or with my mom.
> 
> You are teaching a parrot how to talk, what's the first phrase that you teach them?


Apa - it means "what" in Indonesian. Nice and short and easy to mimic.

I used to get anxious at the shops too - not so much nowadays. Plus I'm sort of obsessed with shopping malls at the moment. I love them.

Have you got a dog?


----------



## TryingMara

No, I have a cat. And there are a few stray cats I feed along with the birds, squirrels and the occasional oppossum. I'd like to have a dog in the future though.


Have you ever had a very disappointing vacation?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Never tried since that one time this janitor at this institution I was staying at attempted to show me. He was this real bubba/******* dude. Pretty well outside a stereotypical 'chess player'. But that wasn't why I couldn't be bothered about it. 

Do you have someone you could at least have an intelligent conversation with?


----------



## harrison

I used to like Seinfeld. Nothing really at the moment. 

Do you keep in touch with your exe's?


----------



## komorikun

No, not really. A couple of them have found me on Facebook and added me which I accepted. When they sent me messages asking how my life was I just didn't feel like sharing with them anything, so I ignored the messages. Just feel like that part of my life is closed and I want it to remain closed. My other two exes, can't be found anywhere on the internet. I did look just to spy on them, didn't want to communicate with them or anything. 

Have you gained or lost much weight since you were 25?


----------



## Neal

Gained, and quite a bit in the last few years. I cant tell if its due to medication Im on, age or a combination of both. I dont particularly like it because i was really thin my whole life and like out of the blue my body changed. So I kinda feel like Im not myself anymore. Im trying to get some gym motivation going but thats not been working lately.

Do you find that you relate better to people that are younger, in the same age group or older?


----------



## harrison

Younger - which is just as well. I don't come across all that many people older than me - they tend to be at home watching videos. 

When did you last go out on a date?


----------



## dragonfruit

Two weeks ago my other half took me out to a pub for a pub meal. It was rather nice. 

Do you meditate?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I used to with some regularity, I need to get back to that.

Do you enjoy rainy days?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Ever had mites?


----------



## harrison

I don't think I actually know what mites are. I've had bed-bugs - from staying in some dump ages ago.

Have you ever made a correction on a wikipedia page?


----------



## Blue Dino

Yes. And every time I did, it always gets changed back within minutes. 

- - - - - - -

How often do you use a bandage / band-aid?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Never

Does the smell of turpentine make you think about Mars?


----------



## harrison

Can't say that it does.

How often do you change your avatar?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

About as often as I change my shorts (Actual answer is that I rarely change my avatar).

When was the last time you were over-encumbered?


----------



## Karsten

Over cucumbered? Probably a few days ago when I had way too much cucumber salad.

Do you feel wiser compared to your twenties?


----------



## harrison

Definitely - but with me it's probably a bit of an illusion. I sometimes think I'm quite mature, but then I remember what I did a year or two ago and I realise I'm still actually a dickhead. :eyes

Do you like the airtasker ads?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Never heard of them.

What is your opinion on Eustachian tubes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Chocolate chocolate. It all tastes the same to me. Except dark chocolate. Gives me a sour stomach. The plain old Hershey's milk chocolate bar works for me. 

If you were a dolphin, would you be disappointed if you didn't have nice flippers?


----------



## probably offline

Yes. I would be even more disappointed if I didn't have nice flipper-slippers :c


Would you rather poop through your mouth or eat through your butt?

edit: wait, how is that even a question? and it seems like one would follow the other
edit2: I would be happy if someone would draw a dolphin with flipper-slippers


----------



## not there yet

Since I don't have teeth in my butt, I'll go with pooping out of the mouth.

Hemingway or Faulkner?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

What?

Would you sue a doctor who left a Junior Mint inside you?


----------



## Blue Dino

Not if it somehow mysteriously cures whatever ailment I saw the doctor for. 

- - - - - - - 

What do you usually snack on the most?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

"Live" is a relative term. I would probably prefer to exist on Mars. Live sounds like too much work.


If you knew someone with a huge handlebar mustache would you be strangely drawn to them whenever they were present?


----------



## Trooper

Sadly no, I'd feel quite awkward to be honest.

Is there something you had always wished you had done in the past (as a child), but never got the chance to do. But would consider doing (as an adult) even though it would not be 'the done thing' ?. If so, what would it be ?.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Plenty of random things that I always thought would be fun or cool but usually couldn't do because everything costs money and my mother has always been a tightwad, argumentative about everything and just generally unpleasant to deal with. 


Do you think throwing eggs at a wall makes them not break?


----------



## probably offline

Sheska said:


> I saw these and thought of you... the rest is history


( ❤_❤)

Those are som jaw-dropping flipper slippers. Much impressed!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Sheska said:


> Is there a toy you always wanted as a child but never got?


 Many. So many they all blur together in my memory.

Post every thought you've ever had about bingo wings.


----------



## Karsten

I would want you to show me how to properly drive on a roundabout.

Here's a nice, boring question:

What's your favorite breakfast cereal?


----------



## Hollo

Granola, minus pumpkin seeds 

Do you wear prescription glasses, cosmetic frames, or nothing at all?


----------



## Hollo

Taco Tuesday if all goes as planned 

What was the last book you read cover to cover?


----------



## Trooper

It was absolutely years ago, but a very good book all the same. So much so, I read it in one sitting (when I should have been sleeping).

Ho!, the book, it was The Client, by John Grisham.

Where did you go to on the last holiday abroad ?.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've only been abroad once, it was in 04 and we went to France & Ghana.

What country would you go to if you had an all expense paid trip for 2 weeks?


----------



## Trooper

Usually listen to the radio (talk radio), read on-line or play a video game.

If you ever got locked out of where you lived, what would *you* do ?.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I would probably beat on the window and yell "Let me in dammit!" :lol One of the few advantages of living with your parents is they don't usually want to go everywhere you go. One of the disadvantages of living with MY parents is my mom is just as lazy as I am and if I got locked out she probably wouldn't get up to come and see what all the racket was. 

If everyone looked exactly the same, who would you be attracted to?


----------



## Hollo

The weirdest one of the bunch 

If money were no object, what would your dream home be like?


----------



## SplendidBob

Not too lavish. Minimal. Fairly small. Would just get bored of anything too impressive.

Same qn.


----------



## JohnDoe26

Deleted


----------



## Trooper

"Do you come here often ?". 

And that was a question I innocently posed to someone that was a meet-up location we had been arranged to meet at. And this being my first time there, I simply asked that question. Not realising at the time exactly what I was saying and how silly is sounded, I received the the much warranted roll of the eyes and strained grin from the poor recipient. I must say, I did deserve it...

Have you ever given someone a present or gift they didn't like ?, if so, what was their response ?.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

On my first album there is a song called Mother Love, it's about my mom, I wrote it for her. She is quite religious though & only really listens to gospel music now though so she wasn't impressed at all. She asked some questions about it & I don't think she's listened to it since, or any of my music for that matter

Did you spend much time dating in your high school/college years? Did you find a sweetheart but it didn't work out?


----------



## Trooper

My school years were the worst for dating, as in, there was no actual dating. Unless you count the rather pathetic attempt of me going out with a girl who fancied me at a friends (<-loosely speaking) party, and asked me out indirectly through the grapevine. I went over to her house the next day, scared out of my wits, and knock on her door. Her mother answered, and ask who I was (she was a very large and intimidating looking woman, which didn't help matters). She told me her daughter wasn't in at the moment, but would be back in about 15-20 minutes. She eventually came back, but had three of her girl friends with her. Well, there's simple nothing more to say, I completely fell apart, I couldn't speak, I couldn't even make eye contact, and we never even said a word to each other. And that was the end of that date. Which would be the first, and last for many year to come...

Not one to usually cheat, but I will ask the same to the next person, as I think it's a really good question, and would be a waste to not pass it on.


----------



## Trooper

I would say it was pretty obvious when I am being insincere (which is not usually very often), I generally tend to stumble my words, appear quite nervous, and there are usually quite a lot pauses throughout what I am saying.

So yeah, I guess you could say it was pretty bloody obvious. :b


I know this is quite a common question (and an extremely common act no doubt too), but have not seen it asked here in this particular thread, as far as I can tell.

If someone you were dating had an affair with your best friend. What would you do, and how would you deal with the situation ?.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

One of 4 meals. 

1. Sloppy Joes ~ Garlic margarine toast with fried ground beef tomato & basil pasta sauce, sprinkled with crushed chilli peppers & parmesan cheese served with a caesar salad or baby spinach & Argentine Malbec 

2. Steak & fries with baby spinach, mixed veggies & a merlot

3. Some kind of pita bread wrap with BBQ sauce and a quality Belgian beer

4. Chicken & waffles 

In the heart of summer would you prefer spending time with your significant other on the patio of a local watering hole or on the deck and/or balcony at home with drinks?


----------



## Skeletra

Everything I do is embarrassing, haha. Nah not really.. maybe a little. I don't know. I talk to my cats, even with people around.. I also talk to strangers pets.. in that high pitched voice and call them things like baby and darling. Or maybe that I let my belly "talk" by squeezing the skin around my belly button. I only do that alone though. I also drum on my belly ocassionally, with my boyfriend around... it's a wonder he sticks around, haha.

Do you enjoy museums?


----------



## Blue Dino

No. Subjects like history and history oriented art has never been a big interest for me. So I figure that was a main reason why museums never appealed to me. I always thought they are boring. I've been to several Museum of Modern Arts when I go on trips because people I go with enjoy them. I always end up just sitting in the courtyard outside after a few minutes of acting interested. 

- - - - - - - 

Do you yourself or know anyone who plays and is good at a musical instrument? What is it if you do?


----------



## LNLL

I used to play air guitar when I was 10. It was in the 90s and I was a big fan of Beavis and Butthead and loved 90s rock music. Hmm..I don't think I was playing air guitar with music but just imitating Beavis and Butthead just fooling around but I used to listen to some Green Days, Silverchair, Nirvana, Garbage, Smashing Pumpkins and so on those days...

What makes you laugh out loud? What are some memories where it made you laugh so hard?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Back in 04 my bros & I were on flight that had to land in some crazy intense winds. The plane came in at an angle to the runway & landed first on one wheel, swerved, then came down on the second wheel, swerved again, & then finally came down on the front wheel and slowed down like normal. Now I can't recall but I don't think this intense landing was announced on the intercom so it took most everyone by surprise & naturally people freaked out screaming thinking they might die or get severely injured. While this all took place my bros and I all looked at each other and burst out into the most intense laughter at how the landing was taking place...the fact that the flight attendants had put their arms out to try to stop the food carts from flying down the aisles, the extreme duress of everyone else compared to us, & the absurdity of a literal "1, 2, 3," wheeled landing, lol. Even now thinking about t makes me smile/laugh. If I had died at that moment it would have been in a state of pure joy ironically. Props to the pilots though, those were some crazy pro landing skills in far from ideal conditions!

Do you read your daily, weekly, or monthly horoscope?


----------



## Xenacat

Sometimes I read it, not religiously. 

My question, are there any fads you really miss from the 80's or 90's? For example sometimes I miss perms. They were so low maintenance and easy, lol!


----------



## harrison

I don't think so - I'd consider myself lucky if I could actually just remember them.

Do you ever form an opinion of people by their accents?


----------



## SplendidBob

Probably. Not consciously, but I don't doubt that I have subconscious preconceived stereotypes about people based on media portrayals (since I don't have interaction with people with different accents).

Have you ever pooed outdoors?


----------



## cinto

hahaha in the school bus in the fifth grade if that counts? I had to use the bathroom while the school bus was transporting us from our school trip back to our school. Upon arrival to the school, for some dreadful reason they made us wait outside before we could enter the school building, and sadly i couldn't take it any longer. I was 10 and scared as ****. (pun intended)

What bad trait have you picked up from your mother?


----------



## Blue Dino

Only one I can think of is emotional sensitivity. 

- - - - - - - 

Anyone you've lost touch with that you will like to reconnect with?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A musician buddy I was close with in high school. Times have changed but we were quite the pair back then whether shooting the **** or playing gigs.

How long have you lived in your current apartment/condo/house?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A lot of things regarding space exploration does. For example, when we got the close up images of Pluto and they revealed that it's very active despite it being icy & so far from the sun. Also, the heart like shape on it, or more recently the shots of Jupiter's great spot.

Do you use other video platforms such is Vimeo or Daily Motion instead of or more than youtube?


----------



## Skeletra

No, YouTube usually got what I'm looking for .

Do you play any games on the phone?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Nope. I almost never play any games in general. I'm boring, I know, lol

Are you active on Twitter or Instagram?


----------



## Blue Dino

I had a twitter, but I barely post anything on it. I haven't even logged into it for the past few years. I have an instagram, but the recent years I average only make a post every few months, and it is usually something very menial and uninteresting. And I don't really go on it or browse on other instagrams much. I don't even look for new things to follow. Nor have I gotten any new followers. Not really in a mood to care much for that nowadays. 

- - - - - - - 

What was the last thing you made yourself do that was outside you comfort zone?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Can't say I have as an adult but I don't really care for or watch scary movies now.

What's your favourite place to go in your city/town?


----------



## Karsten

I've only heard horrible things about it from someone I know in the UK. He said they have Marmite over there which is equally as bad as Vegemite.

Where does your body like to store it's fat first? Butt, thighs, belly, etc?


----------



## harrison

Probably on my belly. When I was on Lexapro my son used to say I looked like I was pregnant. God, that was embarassing. :serious:

(and yeah only Aussies usually like Vegemite - I think you have to grow up with it or something) 

Do you have anyone that you can talk to about pretty much anything?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

No one that I've met in person but there's a local I've been chatting with via text for a number of years now that I'm pretty open with

Name your favourite animal! lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Right now my favorite animal is my fish.

Can you get a sense of what someone looks like by the sound of their breathing?


----------



## Trooper

I guess it would depend on whether they were a heavy breather or not, which could conjour up alsorts of thoughts of weird looking people. Otherwise it could be used to gauge the state of their physical health. As for looks, nope, not a chance, for me at least.

You are out and about in public, and begin to start having a bit of a difficult time mentally. Someone notices and tries to offer you some help. Do you accept, and risk drawing attention yourself and your plite or refuse and risk appearing ungrateful and try to deal with the situation yourself ?.


----------



## harrison

It would depend how serious it was. If it got serious enough I would have no problem letting someone help at all and talking about it. I've actually come close to asking strangers a few times - but it wasn't anxiety that was the problem. I was very frightened of how I was feeling though.

Do you think you make friends with women or men easier?


----------



## Karsten

I don't really make friends easily to begin with, so it's hard to say. I have an equal amount of female friends vs male friends, but I'm definitely closer to my male friends. That's probably my fault, though. I think I give off some weird vibes.

What's something you'd have to be in your mid/late 30s to understand?

***BONUS QUESTION!!***

Do you feel any particular way about people who aren't in their 30s (me) participating in this forum?


----------



## Blue Dino

I really dunno. Maybe learning to just take things in stride, just focus on enjoying the good moments and not expect too much out of anything. People tend to keep obsessing on the bad and neglect the good because of that. This drives them into being depressed. 

Not really. I think many people I've seen here past their mid 20s are pretty mature and grounded. Even early 20s for some. The teens, I could easily tell how old they are just by the way the post and write and their thought process. But I've seen older aged people with some very immature thought process and mindset on here. 

- - - - - - - -

On a scale of 1-10, how much worries do you have right now?


----------



## SparklingWater

Ummm 2? I technically have some stuff to get done, but I just worry far less nowadays so it is more like taking stuff in stride. Thank god for being 30. These issues would have had me at a 10 less than 3 yrs ago lol.


Same question- interested how another person answers


----------



## Trooper

I guess it's quite difficult to gauge really, but as a wild guess, I'd say a 4-5. As there are a number of worries I currently have, and have had for quite some time. I'm worried about the welfare of my brothers, as they are even less experienced in life than I am. And once we sort out another worry we have, then we will eventually think about splitting up and going our own ways. The other worry (hinted above), is the removal of a nasty, vindictive, controlling and abusive (verbally and psychologically) member of family that we have had the misfortune of sharing the property where we live. After more than fifteen years of this sh**, hopefully it won't be much longer.

What is the most challenging thing you have ever done, did it all work out well, and how did you feel afterwards ?. Oh, and would you do it again ?.


----------



## harrison

I would say getting married and moving to a new city a long way from my family and friends - that's 2 things but they both happened fairly close together and more than 20 years ago.

My marriage started out pretty rough - I think we'd only known each other for a few months so we barely knew each other at all. ( I always did stuff like that - a bit of a dickhead) It actually worked out okay though and we had a lot of great times together plus a wonderful son. I feel like they gave me my life to a large extent, it was all I could ever hope for.

Moving down here was hard - it takes me forever to get used to new things and I was so homesick - for years afterwards. It's okay now though and I think of Melbourne as home now. But it took a long time.

Not sure if I could do either of those things again tbh - I'm not sure if I could deal with it all emotionally. But I could perhaps do it differently.

Same question - sorry can't think right now.


----------



## DarrellLicht

That question tells me I need to find more of these 'challenging' obstacles. Because all I can think of at the moment is the time I studied a month straight for about a couple hours a day to prepare for a certification test. I pass two tests on the first attempt. I even disputed a couple questions that were phrased in a funny context, and the examiner gave me a pass on them. Which is something I never would do at the time. 

It was one of those times I found that when I really commit myself to something, I could get things accomplished. Regardless if it takes a little time.



Do you have habits you keep secret which you are ashamed of? you don't have to name it if you don't want to.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's one that comes to mind yes but I won't mention it.

How do you keep focused in spite of personal setbacks?


----------



## Hollo

I think for me it's a matter of trimming off the fat. I try not to fixate on what I can't do and work extra hard at either perfecting or pushing what I know I am capable of. Sometimes in the process of accepting my weaknesses and faults and focusing on my strengths (or what I need to do in life in order to feel fulfilled, accepted, at peace with myself), I accidentally develop some of my weaknesses - or at least gain some insight into why I struggled with those things to begin with. I suppose my feelings are temporary and not always what I think they are, so I try to rationalize them and push myself forward. 

What was your biggest personal accomplishment of the past 5 years?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Getting internet youtube videos to be not choppy on my computer (the sad part is I'm not entirely sure how I fixed it). 

Did a polar bear fall on you?


----------



## cinto

Wow 5 years.
Honestly, becoming way more patient. I rarely argue now. I used to want to defend my case all the time like a lawyer and I've been told to even become one, but I've learned people have little understanding of what is truly troubling them and in turn take offense to certain things. I didn't want to be that person. 


What is something you can do that you are proud of?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Can't really think of anything I'm particularly good at.

Is your room usually way messier in your day to day life than it is when you take pictures of it for the internet?

(I noticed most people's rooms look suspiciously spotless and not lived in in internet pictures)


----------



## BrokeTech

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is your room usually way messier in your day to day life than it is when you take pictures of it for the internet?
> 
> (I noticed most people's rooms look suspiciously spotless and not lived in in internet pictures)


It always looks like this:










What makes you decide to look at someone's profile on here?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

BrokeTech said:


> It always looks like this:


 Actually, I find that kind of appealing but I'm sort of a packrat myself.



> What makes you decide to look at someone's profile on here?


 Curiosity. I look at almost every profile if the person is a frequent poster. I'm kinda nosy but I'm not really stalkerish in the bad way. People don't post pics on their profile as often as they used to but it's kinda nice sometimes to see what people look like. It reminds me that there are real people behind these lines of text.

What is the cheesiest love song you listen to frequently?


----------



## BrokeTech

WillYouStopDave said:


> What is the cheesiest love song you listen to frequently?


Happy bday, btw.






What is the biggest way in which you think SA affects your life?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SA effects every aspect of my life rather significantly but ultimately I've allowed it to let me sacrifice friendships and relationships in favour of the relative(but nowhere near complete)"safety" of avoidance/isolation. I have no skills for coping with vulnerability because that's how I always feel in company and it's not a state anyone wants to perpetually be in. Life is about those bonds you form and maintain, whatever else comes and goes those stay with you at heart so if you're keeping yourself alone always then in the end that'll be your biggest regret and that's what I fear but I also fear the hell of socializing and the loneliness that always seems greater doing so than not.

If you had a year in which your SA(and other mental disorders you may have) gradually reduced to the point of nonexistence or insignificance what would you pursue in your life?


----------



## harrison

I might try and start a new career or more likely just go into business. It would be less hassle and I already have quite a few people I know in the book market here.

How do you feel about having your photo taken?


----------



## SFC01

harrison said:


> How do you feel about having your photo taken?


I`m fine with photo's although I cant smile properly when forced to for a pic.

If you won millions on the lottery today, would you bother letting work know or would you just never turn up again?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There was a teacher in my grade 9
computer class. I forget his name but when I told him I was a musician and that I'd record with an old tape
recorder he arranged for my class time to be learner a recording program called PowerTracks Pro Audio instead of doing to regular typing stuff that everyone else was doing. At the end of the course he burned my a copy and set my on my way to writing and recording at home to this day. Should I remember his name one day I'll name a song after him for that reason.

When did you get your driver's license?


----------



## stephanie13021988

Learners - 15
Restricted - 18
Full - 25

What is your greatest achievement?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

EDIT - Oops. Greatest achievement? Living this long, I guess. 

Do you think fish dream of flying?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I think flying fish(the ones that hop in rivers) wonder what it might be like to stay in the air longer than the few seconds before they hit the water again or a bear catches them in its mouth...lol

If you had $1000 to spend, no strings, what would you buy tomorrow?


----------



## Skeletra

Thats not that much (if you think about houses and cars).. If I couldn't save it I'd buy a cat tree for 600, and clothes for the rest . Or maybe spend it all on amazing Christmas gifts.

Have you ever seen a wild animal other than birds, insects and lizards?


----------



## Blue Dino

Squirrels, raccoons, possums, hares, mallards, geese and storks are a frequent sight here where I am. A nearby lagoon where I live also has a large nest of Toulouse Geese.










- - - - - - -

What was the last unhealthy thing you consumed?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

A chicken donair & donair poutine.

Have you ever driven a boat?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kind of. I've "driven" paddleboats and inflatable rafts and canoes. I haven't driven anything motorized on the water that I can remember. 

Have you ever seen a bat in a place that you didn't expect to see a bat?


----------



## DarrellLicht

A baseball bat in the woods. Maybe it was an abandoned murder weapon..


You come into massive amounts of money, what do you do?. realistically.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Sort my debt. At least 10-50K(depends how much riches we are talking)in a savings or investment account I can't touch for a decade. Send my mom home to see her family. Maybe buy/build her a house there(again depends on amount we're talking). Trips to England/Germany and/or Peru/Chile and/or Kenya/South Africa and/or Australia/New Zealand. Perhaps move country permanently. Buy a house and build a fully equipped recording studio in it. Buy an RV with a small recording setup in it.

Who is the most influential person in your life?


----------



## DarrellLicht

My father. For all that he encouraged and by his example, I made sure to do the opposite. 

Do you prefer a soft or firm mattress?


----------



## greentea33

I cant find one hard enough so I just sleep on the floor.


What cheese do you like best?


----------



## Sus y

I can't pick, it would be about the food I'm eating, I like almost all kind, except blue one, I think it's too strong flavored. 

If you could had a time machine but you couldn't use it for change anything or it would destroy the entire world. Which would you use it for?


----------



## Paul

It'd be like owning a nuclear weapon -- I'd simply let people know I have a time machine and they'd give me whatever I want without my ever needing to use it. Perhaps I'd use it to achieve world peace by threatening to erase any aggressor country from history.

If you could bring any assortment of produce as your weapons in a duel to the death against an opponent armed with a knife, what would you bring?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Maybe yams...if you cut them in half they are pretty hard so they'd probably make a decent club

Did you do anything special for your 30th B-Day?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I can't remember. I was probably handing out cheeseburgers all day.

Some people say fish aren't smart. If fish aren't smart, how come some fish are mean and some are friendly?


----------



## Skeletra

Because being mean or not isn't dependant of intellectual thought.

Have you ever dressed up for Halloween in your adult life?


----------



## Blue Dino

I dressed up as a purple witch many years ago for some Halloween event I volunteered for.

- - - - - - -

When was the last time (if ever) when you felt your life is in danger?



Skeletra said:


> Have you ever dressed up for Halloween in your adult life?


Interesting, I have no clue Halloween is celebrated in Europe as well. I keep thinking it's an American custom. I'm so ignorant.


----------



## harrison

About 6 years ago when I was the most manic I've ever been in my life. I was doing things that were seriously threatening my safety (and other people's), but I wasn't even vaguely concerned at the time. I was just crazy and sometimes very angry. I was scared later though.

Do you take medication?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have prescriptions for asthma inhalers & medical marijuana. I the past I took some pills for my thyroid briefly & anti-depressants but I haven’t been on either of those in years.

Do you like the Autumn season?


----------



## T-Bone

Canadian Brotha said:


> Do you like the Autumn season?


It's by far my favorite season. Summer makes me miserable. The heat keeps me inside and secluded and just something in the air gives me the summertime blues and anxiety. So when autumn rolls around it's like ahhhhhhhh peace at last. I love the rain, i love how vegetation goes into rest, the smells, the lack of crickets and critters being loud at night. Everything just seems to die, and it's calm. I pity the foo who lives somewhere with no noticeable autumn!

Have you ever had a paranormal experience? explain, if so.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

T-Bone said:


> It's by far my favorite season. Summer makes me miserable. The heat keeps me inside and secluded and just something in the air gives me the summertime blues and anxiety. So when autumn rolls around it's like ahhhhhhhh peace at last. I love the rain, i love how vegetation goes into rest, the smells, the lack of crickets and critters being loud at night. Everything just seems to die, and it's calm. I pity the foo who lives somewhere with no noticeable autumn!


You just described my perspective on summer and autumn to the letter, lol


----------



## harrison

I wouldn't say paranormal but one time when I was pretty crazy there was a huge storm and I went and stood out in the middle of it. It was up in Asia so it was pretty full-on but I loved it. I felt like some weird sort of connection with nature and I normally wouldn't believe in all that crap. Apparently it's quite common for bipolar people - if not much more extreme than that.

I also get these weird sort of premonitions sometimes - I don't believe in that crap either but it's happened to me a few times. I will "see" something happening in my mind like a flash and then it will happen. Bizarre.

Do you like sports?


----------



## ISOkindred

No, not really. I'm not athletic, so I was always pretty bad at sports. And watching sports on TV just reminds me of that. I like "highlight reels" on TV - is that what they're called? - and turn-based sports like golf, badminton, and pool, if that's considered a sport.

What's your favorite/most enjoyable hobby, and what do you like about it?


----------



## harrison

Old and rare books. It's been a passion of mine for a long time. I was a collector for ages but now I mostly sell. I love the feel of the old paper, the smell of it etc. I love the way a lot of them look and the history around them. Basically everything about them.

Do you use social media much?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Like Facebook and Twitty? No.

Have you ever hit a pothole at exactly the same moment that you were in the process of executing a stubborn fart and as a result, the pitch of the fart was different than it should have been?


----------



## greentea33

Not that i can remember.


Will you pass out halloween candy this year?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The Halloween people don't come here so no.

What is the most universally frustrating thing in the world that everyone knows about but few speak of?


----------



## ISOkindred

That we are going to die and there's nothing we can do about it.

What's the most memorable dream (either good dream or nightmare) that you've ever had?


----------



## SplendidBob

Oooooh.

This one was weird. I was being chased by people, and was carrying the coffin of a baby Jesus Christ (srs, wtf, not religious and why a baby?), and the coffin was v important so I buried it for safekeeping in a field. I can't remember how the dream ended (or if it properly did).

Same question cos its a good un.


----------



## coeur_brise

Hmm. I can't seem to pick just one, there's been lots of memorable dreams. First one that comes to mind would be a serial killer houndiing my brother and me. In the dream, he tore off a chicken's head with his teeth and there was blood everywhere. I just remember being terrified beyond belief. Weird dream. Then there's those dreams where the day before, something is troubling you and you dream about something and the day after, what was troubling you (in this case, for ex. weight, anxiety, hopelessness), it somehow goes away. I was feeling bad about my weight and I had a dream where right at the very end, some man patted my stomach and said, "don't feel bad." I woke up ...not feeling bad. 

anyway... What are some spooky, paranormal (or foreshadowy) things/coincidences you've experienced since we're on the topic of the wild and spOooky.


----------



## Paul

In the house where I grew up, doors would slam themselves and the toilet would make sudden noises when nobody was in there. (But no, it wasn't spooky really, all easily explained.)

Have you ever dreamed something that subsequently unexpectedly happened?


----------



## ISOkindred

Edit

Do you collect anything? If so, can you share a photo of your collection?


----------



## harrison

ISOkindred said:


> Y*es. It's happened a few times. It's never a specific occurrence, but rather a setting and tone. Mostly they have been pretty low-key events, like sitting in my living room with things *just so,* having a particular kind of conversation with a particular person. One time, my boyfriend and I were driving to Eastern Oregon, somewhere I had never been, and we passed an area with buildings and trees *just so,* that I remembered having been in that exact spot in a dream before. I *recognized* it. I can reason away the more common occurrences, like sitting with someone in my living room, but I couldn't rationalize that one away. There's no other explanation other than, for some reason, I was in that exact spot, the exact time of day, in the exact car, that I'd previously dreamed. Or else a temporary lapse of sanity.*
> 
> Do you collect anything? If so, can you share a photo of your collection?


I used to collect old and rare books - not so much now, I've sold a lot of them. But I still buy them occasionally - mostly just with the view to sell them now. (won't take a photo, it's not very exciting)

That's quite interesting what you say about your dreams. I had a similar experience once up in Ubud - a town I've been to many times up in Bali. I dreamt about one of the streets in the town one night but there was a different building in it. An old Balinese friend of mine told me later that there was actually a building just like I described to him ages ago in that spot.)

Do you think mental illness is more prevalent nowadays or we just hear more about it?


----------



## SplendidBob

Hard to say. Could be both. Certainly we hear about it more so that is true (it was pushed under the carpet previously). But it could also be more prevalent if social structures aren't adequately catering for peoples needs where they were before.

How would you react (and what would your strategy be) if you awoke to an enraged goat smashing up stuff in your bedroom?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Defence first of course. The nearest hand held object that I could swing when/if required. Lots of yelling/screaming to try to scare it out & if not get myself out and trap it in the room until and could acquire assistance. Of course it would be much more chaotic and less coordinated than that but that’s essentially what I’d try for, lol

Are you pleasant to waiting staff at restaurants? Small talk or just orders & the bill?


----------



## harrison

Afreen88 said:


> I think so. I don't do small talk but I smile brightly and say my thank yous and pleases.
> 
> Who makes you feel mighty real?


I knew that rang a bell from my disco days back in the 70's.






Don't really have anyone that makes me feel like that atm.

Have you ever used Airbnb?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Nope. I know it’s amazingly popular and perhaps the rates are good too but I’m not of the mind to even think of it if I were to travel, sort of like that I still call a cab and not Uber or equivalents. I’m not often onto whatever the newest craze is an any aspect of life, I tend to come to things when they are somewhat old news to everyone else.

What’s the last live music concert or show you attended?


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

I'm sorry I'm breaking the rules of this thread since I'm not 30+. Just wanted to ask a question how do you feel different now from your middle twenties? You can answer or not. Don't forget the question above my post as well (about last music/concert show you attended) since I'm breaking the rules >


----------



## Xenacat

Last concert unfortunately was Pitbull and Enrique Iglesias-sheesh.


----------



## Xenacat

I’m over 40 and I am much more calm then I use to be, things don’t get to me as much. I really like the income I have now as compared to when I was younger. I have worked most of my life and now am enjoying the fruits of my work. I have more money to spend.

Question: Did you go on vacation this summer and what did you do?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

No. I have not done anything that resembled a vacation since I was a teenager. 

Is there anything you buy/collect compulsively? What (the more random the better :lol)?


----------



## lostx00xsoul

Video games and underwear. LOLz!:lol

What is your favorite thing to do to relax?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't think I ever really relax anymore. It used to be listening to music.

Have you ever actually only been able to sing a song you like one time and do it really well and then could never do it again no matter how many times you tried?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’m sure it’s probably happened but it’s not something I’d remember.

Did you set any goal when you turned 30 that you have or are near accomplishing?


----------



## karenw

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm sure it's probably happened but it's not something I'd remember.
> 
> Did you set any goal when you turned 30 that you have or are near accomplishing?


 Not goals as such I think sensibly tho at times to know what's best for me long term with anything. To maintain my life as best as I can.

What positive step do you intend to make within the next wk?


----------



## Hush7

I'm sad this post died off. My positive step is reviving it! 😀

What is your favorite meal? You should make it for dinner tomorrow. May I come over and try it?


----------



## Daveyboy

1. Pasta
2... If I go to the grocer I will make it.... So prolly not...haha
3.. Anytime 😈 Oh the old emojies are gone..no bananas anymore (sadface)

What is your ideal vacation spot?? ..and you can't pick my house..haha


----------



## Known

Italy - Sorrento/Amalfi coast /Capri is beautiful and the food is great. Would like to go back but to a different part maybe Lake Como/Lake Garda

anything funny happened to you recently or what makes you laugh?


----------



## Blue Dino

Universal Healthcare

Do you have any active monthly bills or subscriptions that you don't really use and are just wasting money on?


----------



## Fever Dream

Mostly media services like Netflix that I feel I don't really use enough to justify keeping... yet I still do.

What's your best childhood memory?


----------



## coeur_brise

I can't single out a particular memory so I guess just the experience of being a kid is my favorite. 

Did anything positive happen between when you just turned 30 until now?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Subjectively or objectively? If you mean subjectively, I'd say a lot of things but maybe if you were someone else looking in, you'd think my life has been an unbroken chain of terrible. I guess the only way I can go on living is just forgetting the bad and having reasonable expectations for both good and bad.

Would you ever name a pet with a human name like Martha or Jim?


----------



## Blue Dino

Sure. Martha as a dog name can't be too weird if there's a children's fiction franchise name after one.





- - -

When was the last time you yield something you really want for yourself to someone younger instead?


----------



## coeur_brise

Hm interesting question. I'm not sure I've ever given up anything so someone else younger could have it. I suppose if I were a parent, I would do that a lot. I'm not known to be particularly austere or self-sacrificing. 

Do you believe that lots of things are easy if they are broken down into manageable steps (like cooking, for instance). Or is there an inherant skill set one must possess that boosts the ease of whatever skill it is? Sorry if you can't understand. Basically do things come easily when they're explained.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I honestly don't know. I suppose it would be different for different people. My brain only needs a small amount of specific information for things it likes but often simply will go into overload on things it doesn't like no matter how many times or how many ways it is explained. And my brain doesn't like to remember most things so all of that effort is usually wasted. Like planting a single tree in a desert. It'll be dead in probably a week so what's the point?  

How many odd coincidences do you generally encounter in your life?


----------



## pillbugger

Hmm, hard to say... but I remember one instance: A beautiful green beetle stumbling into my 2nd story apartment home. This happened as I remembered an old, crappy but educational cartoon about bugs and watched a few episodes of it. What a coincidence! I let the seemingly dying beetle out into the porch, where I heard it buzz and probably attempt to fly away.

What is your stance regarding a person that is not quite 30+ years old commenting here in the 30+ section?


----------



## rawrguy

As long as you're nearing 30, I see no problems.

Do you believe in fate? Or can you change your own destiny?


----------



## coeur_brise

I believe in a mixture of both. Probably at different times even though its cognitive dissonance to do so. Fate is a romantic notion and I gravitate toward that.

Does money make *you happy? Not in general but specifically yourself?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Yes. As opposed to the lack of money, you mean? Most of my anxieties (outside of SA) and fears are tied to the fact that I lack the ability to pay for life. The fear of that eventuality (which gets closer every day) is ever-present. 

If you take a few minutes and clear your mind, what's the first thing that pops into your head when you go back to normal thinking?


----------



## Hemispheres

The unnerving amount of responsibility and potential consequences I have if I fail to meet those responsibilities. 

If you could go back and teach your younger self one valuable life lesson, what would it be?


----------



## Blue Dino

Don't try to people please at every turn and be afraid to piss off others with your decisions, as long as you know it's a decision you want and it's obviously not a harmful one for yourself and others. 

Your posture!😡🗯

Buy GOOG, AMZN, and Bitcoin once they're available.

- - - 

Do you get carded? (be asked to show your id in age restricted things?)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Not generally but I did have a lady at the store ask me if I was old enough to buy NyQuil once. Which was really odd because even though I was wearing a mask, there's no way I could be mistaken for a day under 40. I think she might have just been one of those people who joke around in a way that you can't tell. 

Do you think hippopotamuses are cute?


----------



## Fever Dream

Nope. They are dangerous, though.

How many computers do you own?


----------



## dearestjane

One laptop. But I have owned a total of four computers/laptops in my lifetime. 

What is your favorite flower and why?


----------



## Fever Dream

I suppose lilacs, just because I like the smell.

Do you know how to dance?


----------



## Blue Dino

Yes - My character in The Sims is at level 10 dance skill. 

No - In Real Life

- - - 

How good can you swim?


----------



## Fever Dream

IDK, maybe a 3.5/10. I haven't done any actual swimming in a very long time. I used to be somewhat better, but I'm sure that I'm very rusty now.

Are you a safe driver?


----------



## m4m8

I keep the streets safe by not driving at all.

What is your dream travel destination?


----------



## SunshineSam218

_I'd love to go to California. I've never been there before._

*What is your favorite album?*


----------



## coeur_brise

Dont know if I have one, i.e. it changes all the time. It would probably be one by john frusciante if I had to pick one.

How much money would you spend not on a cure, but on something if it were to greatly alleviate your condition/mood?


----------



## either/or

@SunshineSam218 I like your avatar that's a great pic of Rachel and Neil from Slowdive. Love them was going to say Souvlaki or Just for a Day as a favorite album.

To respond to the above, I would spend every last cent to my name if I could just be like everyone else without all these issues.

Have you ever stolen anything from a store?


----------



## coeur_brise

Yes, when I was 12 to 13. It was with my friend at the time and we actually got kicked out of a store once. I feel like kids often go through this stealing phase, maybe. Its weird. 

Have you ever wanted to follow a fashion trend really badly but ended up never doing it and what was that trend?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I didn't want it really bad but I kind of wanted to get a tattoo once (long ago). I wanted a dragon but I wasn't sure where I wanted it and I wanted to have it done by someone who was really talented so I wouldn't regret it

How many useless items do you have laying around the house you want to get rid of but just never get around to it?


----------



## Jessalone

WillYouStopDave said:


> I didn't want it really bad but I kind of wanted to get a tattoo once (long ago). I wanted a dragon but I wasn't sure where I wanted it and I wanted to have it done by someone who was really talented so I wouldn't regret it
> 
> How many useless items do you have laying around the house you want to get rid of but just never get around to it?


Oh ive got countless objects i never use. I got dress gifted to me by people who dont like me anymore. I got old jewellery i dont weae anymore. Old crafts i made which now look ugly. Im glad you asked because I think its time to throw away some things i dont need in my life. 

Question: how do you stop crying when you cant hold your tears?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

By thinking about the headache I'm going to have if I cry (crying does something weird to my sinuses that gives me horrendous headaches that last and last)

Do you take a multivitamin?


----------



## Jessalone

WillYouStopDave said:


> By thinking about the headache I'm going to have if I cry (crying does something weird to my sinuses that gives me horrendous headaches that last and last)
> 
> Do you take a multivitamin?


Me too. But it does nothing to stop the crying. Yes I take multivitamins often to try and cure a srange pain i have on my right side for 2years now.
Question : what's your dream home?


----------



## Blue Dino

Smallish house, big yard with lots of trees, plants and shrubberies that helps with my privacy and a sense of security. Meanwhile in the middle of a city or suburb, so I don't feel so desolated from everything and everyone. 

- - -

Is there anyone you personally know you will refuse to ever want to see or interact with again?


----------



## harrison

I've got a few - but the first one that springs to mind is the creature my father married after he left my mother - a genuinely revolting woman. 

Do you have anyone that you can genuinely be yourself with and know that they will be there for you no matter what?


----------



## Fever Dream

No.

What's the longest trip in terms of distance that you've made?


----------



## Blue Dino

Probably around 7500 miles.

- - -

How many total window are there in your current home/dwelling?


----------



## Fever Dream

Three.

What was the last really good meal that you've had?


----------



## Folded Edge

I had a take away food delivery at the weekend. I had a Lamb Malaidar curry. It was delicious.


Do you listen to any physical music media these days? Vinyl, CD, tape or even 8-track?


----------



## coeur_brise

Yes, I recently just put a CD into my car a few days ago. I like having a physical copy of things sometimes as I generally don't want to mess with my phone while driving. 

Do you ever feel old and at what age did that start, if ever?


----------



## Blue Dino

No particular age really. I think it's more of when I realize when most celebrities and famous people that are in their prime of their careers and maybe starting to be past their prime are younger than I am. 

- - -

How often do you handwrite something?


----------



## Fever Dream

Everyday for my stuff at work. So almost daily.

Are you related to anybody famous?


----------



## coeur_brise

No, but I know of a very slightly famous internet personality and have messaged them a couple times and they've replied back. Maybe that counts?

Can you sleep easily?


----------



## Fever Dream

Sometimes I can, but it kind of varies.

What is your dream job?


----------



## Folded Edge

Working within physics at the ITER project in France. 


Do you get out into nature or the countryside very often?


----------



## harrison

Not really - I try to go for a walk fairly often but it's on a fairly busy street. I like walking on the beach in Bali but I like it better when some other people are there too. I also dislike the countryside intensely - I like nature if it's organised nicely in a park, and then in pretty small doses.

If someone gave you 100 thousand dollars what would you do with it?


----------



## shyshisho

Put it in my retirement account, which needs beefing up.

What’s a musical instrument you would love to be able to play?


----------



## Blue Dino

Acoustic Guitar.

- - -

What is something you use to do often that you will be embarrass about now?


----------



## misanthrope2

When I first joined fb I would write all these dumb status updates. Just like random things I was doing at the time. I was bored and lonely and wanted to connect with people but didn't know how. Anytime they pop up in my memories I am embarrassed for my younger self haha. Name some tv shows or movies that had an impact on you when you were younger and why.


----------



## christacat

Probably Labyrinth because Bowie was my first crush when I was about 9-10 years old and I've been a fan of his music ever since.

What is your favourite type of cheese?


----------



## harrison

Probably Jarlsberg.

When was the last time you went to the cinema?


----------



## rabidfoxes

I went to a local community cinema night (think projector and a screen) earlier this year. Watched some silly movie with Humphrey Bogart and Lauren Bacall behaving like they have the emotional intelligence of 14 year olds. 

What are you thinking of doing in the near future that should improve your life?


----------



## Socialmisfits

@rabidfoxes title? It doesn’t sound like it was a film noir.

Finding a job (sigh)

What song do you prefer: bohemian rhapsody or billie jean


----------



## rabidfoxes

@Socialmisfits Just looked it up, it was To Have and Have Not.

Bohemian Rhapsody, sometimes I sing it in the shower. Also not a fan of Jackson.

What's something pretty daring (for you) that you've done recently?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Asked my mother for a dollar.

When you meet someone with a really bushy mustache, do you think about the mustache the whole time?


----------



## m4m8

Yes. Well, I do try to focus on the person as a whole and what they're saying. But the 'stache is there, talking to me, all the rest is rendered to a mere appendage.

What gives?


----------

